# Tory Death Spiral



## Kaka Tim (Jun 11, 2017)

Hopefully im not being too optimistic with the title but things are looking to be going increasingly pear shaped for the vermin.

As i read it, their disastrous election has left them fatally exposed to conflicting interests within their own ranks and at the mercy of the extremely loose cannons of the DUP.

You have the hard brexiters scrambling to keep their "vision" on track. Whislt the soft brexit faction are suddenly pushing their agenda. Which is not going to go down well with the daily mail brexit voter base.

you have the met liberal/square mile fan boy remainers like osbourne delighting in kicking the fuck out of may and presumably any brexiter replacement like boris.

You have a newly emboldened scottish tory party very keen to act a separate entity who are  very anti-brexit and anti-DUP. (Ruth davidson may be playing a longer game to be tory leader as well).

you have farage threatening to bob back up the poltical u bend and shit on their electoral arithmetic. 

This is being presided over by a prime minister who has zero authority, who is now derided and despised as a walking disaster by the entire party - but they have no credible replacement and they are about to embark on the brexit negotiations.

They are clearly going to struggle to get anything remotely contentious through the house of commons.

Im not sure how the mechanisms will work to bring it about - but i can see another election very likely within 6-18 months.

And then they really will be fucked. They have totally shat the bed with the voters. Their advantage was always their reputation for political and economic competence, stability and no-nonsense firmness. They were the ones who would be firm and resolute when dealing with the perfidious EUrocrats.

That is now all in the toilet - they are the coalition of chaos, incompetent bunglers who europe are now openly laughing at and who about to start tearing each other apart.

Arrogant buffoons who thought they could triumph with a "eat up your gruel if you know whats good for you" manifesto.

Politically they have run out of road with austerity and will have to tack left if they want to win. But will face the same problmes that labour did when they tried to be mini-me toriys - They have no convincing answers on stuff like  the NHS or brexit.

They are now faced with a totally rejuvenated, united(ish) labour party who now look the more convincing party of government with every passing day.

I cant see a way out of this for them.

So - lets make this thread an ongoing  heartwarming chronicle of the spats, backstabbing, u-turns, humiliations, pratfalls, cluster fucks, face palms and disintegrations of natural party of government until the day that vengeful voters hammer an electoral stake into its heart (if they can find it).

(obviously their will be another sequel as they always manage to arise again from the grave - but that could be some time off and lets enjoy the moment)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 11, 2017)

oh - and then you have the likely hood of the economy starting to tank feeding mass discontent with a useless, paralysed government.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

Natural party of government


----------



## moochedit (Jun 11, 2017)

I wonder how long it takes before the opinion polls show labour ahead?


----------



## The Boy (Jun 11, 2017)

moochedit said:


> I wonder how long it takes before the opinion polls show labour ahead?



Already have.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 11, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Im not sure how the mechanisms will work to bring it about - but i can see another election very likely within 6-18 months.


Been thinking about this a lot, and it's hard to see how it will happen, but i think it will too.

Got this so far: May is forced to resign. Boris probably next up. Proves very unpopular. No confidence vote in the Commons. Loses. Corbyn goes to queen to form minority gov. Does ok at the Brexit talks, then calls election. Win majority.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

moochedit said:


> I wonder how long it takes before the opinion polls show labour ahead?


The day the brexit talks start


----------



## moochedit (Jun 11, 2017)

The Boy said:


> Already have.


Link? I know they were catching up but i haven't seen any with labour in front yet.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 11, 2017)

moochedit said:


> Link? I know they were catching up but i haven't seen any with labour in front yet.


Check the polling thread. Latest survation has labor well ahead


----------



## J Ed (Jun 11, 2017)

The Boy said:


> Already have.


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 11, 2017)

I remember the two elections in 1974 due to hung parliaments.
The first in February saw the Unionist party's break their ties officially with the Tories over the previously installed Sunningdale agreement as well as being the first election following the UK joining the EEC. Funny how things turnabout.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 11, 2017)

This is SOP for the tories- it doesnt take much for them to revert to type when it gets shitty- you can pretty guarantee that the new inproved animal will be more cuddly - but cuddly through gritted teeth. they are adept at survival at any cost


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2017)

This whole situation is comedy gold. The Ruth Davidson/Scots tory angle is one I hadn't anticipated but it could easily mean that even with a (somehow) tamed DUP May has a good chance of not getting anything through parliament. Could also make all the 'blame Scotland' idiots eat their words.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 11, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> This whole situation is comedy gold. The Ruth Davidson/Scots tory angle is one I hadn't anticipated but it could easily mean that even with a (somehow) tamed DUP May as a good chance of not getting anything through parliament. Could also make all the 'blame Scotland' idiots eat their words.



The only thing that worries me is that Ruth Davidson could become leader of the Tories after being seen as some sort of internal opposition to May, she would do well or at least a lot better than any of the alternatives. That being, you're absolutely right, we have had over a decade now of anti-Scottish propaganda in Britain and that is another factor in play.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2017)

I doubt the parliamentary tory party would let Davidson become leader, even to save their own skins.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 11, 2017)

Just how bad a Tory is RD, anyway? Are we talking Varadkar style right wingery, or something not so bad?


----------



## LDC (Jun 11, 2017)

Good name for a band btw.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 11, 2017)

ruth davidson would have to win a westminster seat before she can become leader. not really feasible in the near future. shes a remainer too. shes a contendor for post brexit IMO.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> ruth davidson would have to win a westminster seat before she can become leader


I don't think she does, technically.  It's just a very strong convention.  That convention's never been tested since devolution though...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Good name for a band btw.


Saw them support Ruddy Yurts in shepherds bush in 89

existentialist Libertad


----------



## Libertad (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Saw them support Ruddy Yurts in shepherds bush in 89
> 
> existentialist Libertad



Seminal gig, shame about the pyrotechnics though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Seminal gig, shame about the pyrotechnics though.


Yeh. Dying on the way to the gig  RIP pyrotechnics


----------



## Libertad (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. Dying on the way to the gig  RIP pyrotechnics



They were a shit band though.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 11, 2017)

Corax said:


> I don't think she does, technically.  It's just a very strong convention.  That convention's never been tested since devolution though...


There is no way either of the two main parties would ever have a leader who is not also an MP. Especially not if it means the party leader and the prime minister being different people.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

emanymton said:


> There is no way either of the two main parties would ever have a leader who is not also an MP. Especially not if it means the party leader and the prime minister being different people.


That's what 'strong convention' means.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

Libertad said:


> They were a shit band though.


True


----------



## treelover (Jun 11, 2017)

Hoefully more welfare 'reform' will be on hold.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

treelover said:


> Hoefully more welfare 'reform' will be on hold.


Thanks to your friends in the dup no doubt


----------



## brogdale (Jun 11, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Hopefully im not being too optimistic with the title but things are looking to be going increasingly pear shaped for the vermin.
> 
> As i read it, their disastrous election has left them fatally exposed to conflicting interests within their own ranks and at the mercy of the extremely loose cannons of the DUP.
> 
> ...


Thread title of year award, so far?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 11, 2017)

Libertad said:


> They were a shit band though.


The whole thing was a tax loss scheme.


----------



## treelover (Jun 11, 2017)

Bonkers


treelover said:


> Hoefully more welfare 'reform' will be on hold.


,


Pickman's model said:


> Thanks to your friends in the dup no doubt



Bonkers, just bonkers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

treelover said:


> Bonkers
> 
> ,
> 
> ...


I wish it was, I only wish it was.


----------



## Kesher (Jun 11, 2017)

If anyone missed The Andrew Marr show this morning you can see it again on the The Parliament Channel this evening at 7pm (Sun) or watch it now here: The Andrew Marr Show - BBC One

Full on gloating from Osborne, especially  Heseltine who certainly has a way with words. Corbyn's interview goes very well.


----------



## A380 (Jun 11, 2017)

treelover said:


> Bonkers....




Now they were a great band.


----------



## tim (Jun 11, 2017)

Cometh the hour, cometh the man


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 11, 2017)

Tory Death Spiral? Preferred their earlier stuff


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 11, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Good name for a band btw.


Could be Teresa May's special move once she fills up her power bar.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 11, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Could be Teresa May's special move once she fills up her power bar.



i thought that was the "maidenhead zombie skull gurn".


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't discount awful Brexit negotiations giving them a second wind if they can blame the shit place we end up on the EU's desire to punish us. It could be their Falklands moment.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

Wolveryeti said:


> I don't discount awful Brexit negotiations giving them a second wind if they can blame the shit place we end up on the EU's desire to punish us. It could be their Falklands moment.


Now that you should mention that...

I wonder if Argentina are watching developments with interest.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 28, 2017)

Today the tories performed a majestic double U-turn in the space of about 4 hours. 

Downing Street U-turns on end to public sector pay cap


----------



## bemused (Jun 28, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Today the tories performed a majestic double U-turn in the space of about 4 hours.
> 
> Downing Street U-turns on end to public sector pay cap



I'm not sure how this is classed as a u-turn?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 28, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Today the tories performed a majestic double U-turn in the space of about 4 hours.
> 
> Downing Street U-turns on end to public sector pay cap



U-turn on their u-turn in a single afternoon. 

Not even a coalition, just a party of chaos.



Lolz


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 28, 2017)

bemused said:


> I'm not sure how this is classed as a u-turn?



It's a circle


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 28, 2017)

A fuckin circle jerk, bunch of treacherous cunts.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 28, 2017)

bemused said:


> I'm not sure how this is classed as a u-turn?



they signalled a u turn on the public sector pay cap - strongly hinting that it would be lifted. Then - a few hours later - presumably after some strong words from phillip hammond - they start briefing that  the pay cap is staying afterall. A "W" turn in fact.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 28, 2017)

Austerity's not going away. It's the ideology they wank over.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 28, 2017)

2 tory u-turns in a row is known as a "cunt donut"


----------



## bemused (Jun 28, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> they signalled a u turn on the public sector pay cap - strongly hinting that it would be lifted. Then - a few hours later - presumably after some strong words from phillip hammond - they start briefing that  the pay cap is staying afterall. A "W" turn in fact.



As I read that article, the policy hadn't changed, merely saying they 'may' look at it. I've no doubt they'll relax it, but I very much doubt they'll do it until well after the Queen's speech as not to hand Corbyn a victory. 

Tis the oddball nature of politics.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 28, 2017)

MPs vote to reject Labour's amendment to the Queen's speech calling for public sector pay cap to be lifted, by 323 votes to 309. All 10 DUP voted this down too. £1Billion well spent!


----------



## bemused (Jun 28, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> MPs vote to reject Labour's amendment to the Queen's speech calling for public sector pay cap to be lifted, by 323 votes to 309. All 10 DUP voted this down too. £1Billion well spent!



They would have won that vote without the ten DUP seats, wasn't that well spent


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 28, 2017)

My maths is shit cos I'm fuckin livid


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2017)

it would have depended how the 10 DUP MPs voted as to whether they could get over the line without them. They are needed.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 28, 2017)

bemused said:


> They would have won that vote without the ten DUP seats, wasn't that well spent



Add 10 to 309 and take 10 from 323...


----------



## bemused (Jun 28, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Add 10 to 309 and take 10 from 323...



Fair point


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 28, 2017)

bemused said:


> As I read that article, the policy hadn't changed, merely saying they 'may' look at it. I've no doubt they'll relax it, but I very much doubt they'll do it until well after the Queen's speech as not to hand Corbyn a victory.
> 
> Tis the oddball nature of politics.



everyone else but you is seeing this as a double u-turn carried out in the space of an afternoon. Revealing a government at war with itself and being blown by events.


----------



## bemused (Jun 28, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> everyone else but you is seeing this as a double u-turn carried out in the space of an afternoon. Revealing a government at war with itself and being blown by events.



I just think to do a u-turn you have to state a change in policy and then reverse it. That article doesn't point to any change in policy - where is anyone from the government saying they'll scrap the pay cap?

I'm sure they will scrap it, at that point that would be a u-turn. IMHO


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 28, 2017)

bemused said:


> I just think to do a u-turn you have to state a change in policy and then reverse it. That article doesn't point to any change in policy - where is anyone from the government saying they'll scrap the pay cap?
> 
> I'm sure they will scrap it, at that point that would be a u-turn. IMHO



they gave a briefing which strongly hinted that they were going to reverse the pay cap - and the media reported it as such. Then they gave another briefing a few hours later flatly contradicting the earlier briefing by saying they had no plans to reverse the pay cap. Causing much derision.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 28, 2017)

some shit from the house of commoners live was on telly the other day, asking her shit, some irish geezer asked something and some G i dunno who it was heckled 'careful that cheque doesnt bounce' it was quality

politics is well quality atm it's a total shithouse  well worth a watch just for the quality burns


----------



## bemused (Jun 28, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> they gave a briefing which strongly hinted that they were going to reverse the pay cap - and the media reported it as such. Then they gave another briefing a few hours later flatly contradicting the earlier briefing by saying they had no plans to reverse the pay cap. Causing much derision.



Which person said they were going to reverse the pay cap?


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2017)

can't you just go and look at a news website or something? it's all the fuckers have been on about all day.


----------



## bemused (Jun 28, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> politics is well quality atm it's a total shithouse  well worth a watch just for the quality burns



This is the best one I've seen so far, made me chuckle. 

DUP MPs 'worth more than Ronaldo', Commons told - BBC News


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 28, 2017)

LOL ronaldo

you seen man on them gambling adverts?? mans heavvvvy

she just did buy their support


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Bingo (Jun 28, 2017)

What's the chance of a vote of no confidence etc in next few months now then?


----------



## Smangus (Jun 28, 2017)

Fucking counts of a gvt can't run a fucking whelk stall, let alone a whole cunting country. Fucking imbeciles.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 28, 2017)

Bingo said:


> What's the chance of a vote of no confidence etc in next few months now then?



not much. the dup would have to vote against the government - and they've been bought off - for now. It will take a few defections and by-election defeats.


----------



## Bingo (Jun 28, 2017)

Shit, not much chance of that then!


----------



## Bingo (Jun 28, 2017)

No more amendments to Queens speech after today?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2017)

Bingo said:


> No more amendments to Queens speech after today?


its been voted on and passed now, so thats all she wrote for now. It remains to be seen how much loyalty 1bn gets you and how much the members of her own party are willing to back. Blood in the water and when ye swim with sharks...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 28, 2017)

Actually I don't think the QS has been voted on, they are voting for the amendments first (though none will get up and the QS will).


----------



## bemused (Jun 28, 2017)

Bingo said:


> No more amendments to Queens speech after today?



On a brighter note, we're likely to see fewer controversial polices because they'll never pass.


----------



## 8den (Jun 28, 2017)

What's the odds of a public service strike over this? 

Summer of discontent... govt collapse?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 28, 2017)

8den said:


> What's the odds of a public service strike over this?
> 
> Summer of discontent... govt collapse?


It'll take more than a strike. But it's interesting to see how many discussions on the state of play happen to mention some aspect of the possibility of civil disorder...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 28, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Austerity's not going away. It's the ideology they wank over.



They can't get to the vinegars unless they can see a poor person getting fucked over.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 28, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> everyone else but you is seeing this as a double u-turn carried out in the space of an afternoon. Revealing a government at war with itself and being blown by events.



NOT a "double u-turn, a "cunt donut".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 28, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> not much. the dup would have to vote against the government - and they've been bought off - for now. It will take a few defections and by-election defeats.



For the Tories to make headway, they're going to need to run a three-line whip on every single vote on anything they want the House to pass.  Tory backbenchers don't like three-line whips.  They don't like being told what to do.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 28, 2017)

8den said:


> What's the odds of a public service strike over this?
> 
> Summer of discontent... govt collapse?



It'd be deliciously ironic if even a partially-successful public services strike brought them down, considering the massive effort by the Tories and their new Labour ideological bed-fellows to erase striking as a lawful option.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 29, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Actually I don't think the QS has been voted on, they are voting for the amendments first (though none will get up and the QS will).


Correct - the QS is Thursday, or possibly Friday. 
But today was quite simply an epic clusterfuck for the Tories. Truly horrendous


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 29, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> Correct - the QS is Thursday, or possibly Friday.
> But today was quite simply an epic clusterfuck for the Tories. Truly horrendous



They're careening from clusterfuck to clusterfuck.  It'd be beautiful to watch, if the implications weren't so harmful for ordinary people.


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 29, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> They're careening from clusterfuck to clusterfuck.  It'd be beautiful to watch, if the implications weren't so harmful for ordinary people.



Yeah, they'll no doubt try and get as much through statutory instruments as possible to avoid too many votes. They will salt the fields if they can.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 29, 2017)

We're due a death or two in Tory-held seats 

Almost all the by-elections in the last Parliament were in Labour-held ones.

There must surely be the odd Tory MP who'll be incompetent enough to croak soon ....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 29, 2017)

The Pale King said:


> Yeah, they'll no doubt try and get as much through statutory instruments as possible to avoid too many votes. They will salt the fields if they can.



It's quite annoying to me how many people remember the treasury note left by Brown's team ("there's no money left"), but don't recall how Major's people, from '94 on, when it became apparent they were going to get a hiding in '97, started salting the fields.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 29, 2017)

Next up, abortion!

DUP MPs Set To Oppose Calls For Free Abortion Services In England For Northern Irish Women | HuffPost UK


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 29, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> We're due a death or two in Tory-held seats
> 
> Almost all the by-elections in the last Parliament were in Labour-held ones.
> 
> There must surely be the odd Tory MP who'll be incompetent enough to croak soon ....



trying to look up ages of mps - no joy. Nicolas Soames is 69 and  a fat fucker though. Ken Clarke is 76 - smokes and drinks.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 29, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Next up, abortion!
> 
> DUP MPs Set To Oppose Calls For Free Abortion Services In England For Northern Irish Women | HuffPost UK


 

What century are we living in ?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 29, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> What century are we living in ?



the late 17th centuary. round about 1690.


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2017)

The chancellor has just announced to the house that they'll fund women from NI having abortions on the mainland UK. 

This is how it's going to be now isn't it?


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 29, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Good name for a band btw.


In my head I can hear John Peel saying it.


"At number 32 in the festive fifty, Tory Death Spiral... "


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> The chancellor has just announced to the house that they'll fund women from NI having abortions on the mainland UK.
> 
> This is how it's going to be now isn't it?



Yup. The tories are going to have to pick their battles wisely. I suspect Parliament will be in virtual stasis for the foreseeable.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 1, 2017)

Showing her true colours...

Conservative councillor 'posted joke comparing Asian people to dogs'


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Showing her true colours...
> 
> Conservative councillor 'posted joke comparing Asian people to dogs'


Tories dont even know how to apologise for something like this...her post wasn't "inappropriate"...wearing double denim at a black tie dinner is inappropriate - calling it inappropriate suggests there IS a time and a place for this (Pendle Conservative Club meetings perhaps), but she crossed the line of when that is.... her post was hateful/racist/disgusting/inexcusable.....inappropriate cunts


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh look...

Tory MP Anne Marie Morris Recorded Saying Brexit No Deal Is A ‘N***** In A Woodpile' | HuffPost UK

But apparently neither she nor her partner are racists...

Tory candidate distances herself from 'racist remark' made by her agent and partner at hustings


----------



## ska invita (Jul 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh look...
> 
> Tory MP Anne Marie Morris Recorded Saying Brexit No Deal Is A ‘N***** In A Woodpile' | HuffPost UK
> 
> ...


Thats got to be a firing offence surely?
First by-election on its way?
Though it looks like a safe tory seat


----------



## Tom A (Jul 10, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Though it looks like a safe tory seat


So was Canterbury.


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2017)

She can't be sacked. She would need to resign as MP to trigger a by election. The worst the Tory party can do is boot her from the party.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2017)

> Despite using the racist term, none of her fellow panelists, including Tory MPs Bill Cash and John Redwood, reacted.





> East India Club in St James Square



its clearly taking some people time to grasp the idea that what happens at the gentlemans club no longer stays at the gentlemans club


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 10, 2017)

Tory central office approved disaster management scenario kicks into action:

1) Admit nothing
2) Offer nothing to make amends
3) Do nothing hugely public for a little while ( 2 weeks max - maybe use this time for a break )
4) Start afresh when everything has been moved off the front page
5) Never mention again ever
6) Repeat same actions with next fuck up


; No one refutes or apologises any more - they know if they keep their heads down for a week or two, it will be forgotten about by all but a small section of the population who do not really have any kind of voice anyway. Personally I would not give them the breathing space to keep a low profile and continue as normal. within 12 hours, they would head shot and dumped over the walls of Buck house to rot in the unseasonably warm weather. Propa justice

Scum


----------



## J Ed (Jul 10, 2017)

Imagine what the reaction would be like if a Labour MP had said this.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 10, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> its clearly taking some people time to grasp the idea that what happens at the gentlemans club no longer stays at the gentlemans club


They'll have to relocate to Vegas.

That jude in london made a good point about all those sniffing out anti-semitism (real or otherwise) in the LP - are they going to condemn this bit of fuckery also?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 10, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> They'll have to relocate to Vegas.
> 
> That jude in london made a good point about all those sniffing out anti-semitism (real or otherwise) in the LP - are they going to condemn this bit of fuckery also?



They will do it but the reaction will be a lot more muted that's for certain.


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2017)

I think someone has been messing with her wikipedia page.


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> But apparently neither she nor her partner are racists...
> 
> Tory candidate distances herself from 'racist remark' made by her agent and partner at hustings



Searching for background on her partner I see him described as a 'serial entrepreneur' and someone who is pictured in a times article from 2013 about high earners cutting their tax by backing startups.

How high earners can cut tax by backing start ups


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 10, 2017)

Suspended from the party.


----------



## 8den (Jul 10, 2017)

It's such a odd awkward phrase that's just not in common parlance, how the fuck could she have accidentally utter it.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 10, 2017)

Tom A said:


> So was Canterbury.


This one isnt full of students. Its full of Tories. No chance of a swing to Lab win here.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2017)

8den said:


> It's such a odd awkward phrase that's just not in common parlance, how the fuck could she have accidentally utter it.


cos she's a swivel-eyed loon


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 10, 2017)

8den said:


> It's such a odd awkward phrase that's just not in common parlance, how the fuck could she have accidentally utter it.



No accident, just being edgy to impress Bill Cash and John Redwood.


----------



## Ole (Jul 10, 2017)

8den said:


> It's such a odd awkward phrase that's just not in common parlance, how the fuck could she have accidentally utter it.



Did you see what her husband said a few weeks ago?

Tory candidate distances herself from 'racist remark' made by her agent and partner at hustings

If this kind of shite is slipping out in public, you can bet they're saying much worse racist things in private, all the time.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 10, 2017)

Stand-by for the backlash, because now you can't even be racist without the FREEDOM HATING LEFT!!! saying you're racist.


----------



## magneze (Jul 10, 2017)

Buckaroo said:


> Suspended from the party.


Majority gets thinner. By election?


----------



## Tom A (Jul 10, 2017)

ska invita said:


> This one isnt full of students. Its full of Tories. No chance of a swing to Lab win here.


I would have thought Newton Abbot would have its fair share of liberals, although I may be thinking of Totnes, which is not far away (and is also Tory).


----------



## Tom A (Jul 10, 2017)

By the way, check out this charming fellow (not)...


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2017)

Tom A said:


> I would have thought Newton Abbot would have it's fair share of liberals, although I may be thinking of Totnes, which is not far away (and is also Tory).


It was liberal until 2010, so you'd be right.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2017)

8den said:


> It's such a odd awkward phrase that's just not in common parlance, how the fuck could she have accidentally utter it.



You don't accidentally say it. You have to understand the expression and be able to wrap a sentence around it.

Up until today I never really understood this expression, that is a metaphor for 'calamity' and 'danger'.

I have heard/read it sure but it repulsed me so much given the imagery it evokes of a Black person hiding in a pile of wood, I filed it under 'fuck off' and hoped it had would be consigned to the _history_ of slavery and Black people needing to emancipate themselves by escaping and hiding. Yet here we are in 2017 and elected MPs are still using it because they can and really do see the world/people on these terms.


----------



## Poot (Jul 10, 2017)

Just... Just... How can you be saying that word, out loud, and NOT be thinking '_hold on a moment, this can't possibly be acceptable, can it? This phrase probably has an awful lot of baggage even if I'm not entirely sure what that baggage is because I am a Tory and therefore out of touch'. _

Personally I don't even think it was an accident. She knew what she was saying.


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2017)

Impressed to note a nice pivot from this into _corbo is an anti-semite_ on Twitter tonight.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 10, 2017)

Even if she booted out of the party she wont resign her seat - and the tories will not want her to cos of the danger of losing it to labour (who came second in 2017 - i think). 
In fact - that actually givers her leverage - "if you boot me out the party i will resign my seat and you dont want that.."


----------



## patman post (Jul 10, 2017)

Get over it. Anne Marie is middle aged and brought up in the sleepy West Country — probably in a town where the local store has nigger brown dyes, cotton and fabric. At least she didn't call someone a frowned-on word and, as far as we know, she doesn't discriminate against non-Whites in her daily life. Let's save slagging off for the Far Right who actively want to divide society and kick out non-Whites...


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> Get over it. Anne Marie is middle aged and brought up in the sleepy West Country — probably in a town where the local store has nigger brown dyes, cotton and fabric. At least she didn't call someone a frowned-on word and, as far as we know, she doesn't discriminate against non-Whites in her daily life. Let's save slagging off for the Far Right who actively want to divide society and kick out non-Whites...


But we barely even got to know you.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 10, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> They're careening from clusterfuck to clusterfuck.  It'd be beautiful to watch, if the implications weren't so harmful for ordinary people.


I couldn't agree with you more! 
The silver lining to that cloud in turn being that they'll mess things up badly enough to render themselves unelectable for a generation


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2017)

Poot said:


> Just... Just... How can you be saying that word, out loud, and NOT be thinking '_hold on a moment, this can't possibly be acceptable, can it? This phrase probably has an awful lot of baggage even if I'm not entirely sure what that baggage is because I am a Tory and therefore out of touch'. _
> 
> Personally I don't even think it was an accident. She knew what she was saying.



Yes Poot it's not just the word  nigger in this instance for me...it's the expression, the context...she knows what it means and was comfortable saying it. How long before these fucking old colonials die off?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> But we barely even got to know you.



I especially like the capitalisation of the word 'whites'. Nice touch that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> Get over it. Anne Marie is middle aged and brought up in the sleepy West Country — probably in a town where the local store has nigger brown dyes, cotton and fabric. At least she didn't call someone a frowned-on word and, as far as we know, she doesn't discriminate against non-Whites in her daily life. Let's save slagging off for the Far Right who actively want to divide society and kick out non-Whites...



How about fuck off you pathetic apologist? Yours is the kind of 'get over it' papering over the FACTS that keeps these arseholes in power and voted for. The far right are created by/nurtured by these ideas. FFS.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> The chancellor has just announced to the house that they'll fund women from NI having abortions on the mainland UK.
> 
> This is how it's going to be now isn't it?


Yup, but it offers Labour a glorious opportunity for untold mischief. Simply draw up a list of policy issues where the gap between the DUP and the Tories socially liberal wing is at it's widest - which won't be hard, and crowbar amendments on them into every bill that goes forward, which is exactly what Stella Creasy has done here. She's actually forced a major change in government policy just to dig them out of a hole


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> Get over it. Anne Marie is middle aged and brought up in the sleepy West Country — probably in a town where the local store has nigger brown dyes, cotton and fabric. At least she didn't call someone a frowned-on word and, as far as we know, she doesn't discriminate against non-Whites in her daily life. Let's save slagging off for the Far Right who actively want to divide society and kick out non-Whites...


I think you've just established a new world record for the distance by which a point is missed


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2017)

Actually this Patman posting style is all too familiar isn't it? Now what is his name again...

_Starts alphabet...._

Frances is that you?

Or maybe it's BnP... ffs now I come to think of it the list is endless.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Actually this Patman posting style is all too familiar isn't it? Now what is his name again...
> 
> _Starts alphabet...._
> 
> ...


It's not Frances. He was a keen cyclist


----------



## Poot (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> Get over it. Anne Marie is middle aged and brought up in the sleepy West Country — probably in a town where the local store has nigger brown dyes, cotton and fabric. At least she didn't call someone a frowned-on word and, as far as we know, she doesn't discriminate against non-Whites in her daily life. Let's save slagging off for the Far Right who actively want to divide society and kick out non-Whites...


As another middle aged Devonian, no, let's not. Whilst we're talking dyes, let's go for _in the wool racist_ shall we?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> Get over it. Anne Marie is middle aged and brought up in the sleepy West Country — probably in a town where the local store has nigger brown dyes, cotton and fabric. At least she didn't call someone a frowned-on word and, as far as we know, she doesn't discriminate against non-Whites in her daily life. Let's save slagging off for the Far Right who actively want to divide society and kick out non-Whites...



You fucking liberal!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> It's not Frances. He was a keen cyclist



Seen your welcome. Nice.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2017)

8den said:


> It's such a odd awkward phrase that's just not in common parlance, how the fuck could she have accidentally utter it.


this is how these people talk when the PC police aren't around to ruin everything for them

Its the East India Club, our place for our people where one can speak like we-are-all-m8s here


Poot said:


> Just... Just... How can you be saying that word, out loud, and NOT be thinking '_hold on a moment, this can't possibly be acceptable, can it? This phrase probably has an awful lot of baggage even if I'm not entirely sure what that baggage is because I am a Tory and therefore out of touch'. _
> 
> Personally I don't even think it was an accident. She knew what she was saying.


It was thought to be said in the rarefied atmosphere of one of their shitty clubs. Possibly not done reflexively but as a signifier to the whole 'now the recorders are turned off lets say something naughty'. Or just racist arrogance. Maybe a mix of the two. It wasn't so long ago that the tory milieu was loving the 'hang mandela' stuff really.


----------



## patman post (Jul 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> How about fuck off you pathetic apologist? Yours is the kind of 'get over it' papering over the FACTS that keeps these arseholes in power and voted for. The far right are created by/nurtured by these ideas. FFS.


Born in Dalton, educated in Guyana and Jamaica because Mum (a nurse in the NHS) saw the way things were going in Hackney — that's why I tend to only get up tight about such things when they really matter..


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Seen you welcome. Nice.


Like I said...sarcasm.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> Born in Dalton, educated in Guyana and Jamaica because Mum (a nurse in the NHS) saw the way things were going in Hackney — that's why I tend to only get up tight about such things when they really matter..


Yeah right.


----------



## patman post (Jul 10, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> I think you've just established a new world record for the distance by which a point is missed


From my point of view, it's angry shooting from the lip that often misses the target...


----------



## patman post (Jul 10, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah right.


Yeah, right...


----------



## patman post (Jul 10, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> You fucking liberal!


My family are all Labour. I'm a Conservative supporter, though living in Stoke Newington my vote won't change a thing. And I detest the duplicitous Libs in the LibDems...


----------



## patman post (Jul 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> But we barely even got to know you.


Already been told to fuck off, so I guess the loss will be all this forum's...


----------



## JTG (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> Get over it. Anne Marie is middle aged and brought up in the sleepy West Country


Fuck off

Love from "the sleepy West Country"


----------



## JTG (Jul 10, 2017)

No chance of a by-election. She'd need to resign her seat and that isn't gonna happen

Even if she did - 17,000 majority. Labour and Lib Dems both on around 11,000 (Lib Dems held it before 2010 when it was part of the larger Teignbridge constituency). Labour vote jumped from less than 5,000 last month. It'd take a big tactical swing to remove the Tories


----------



## Nylock (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> At least she didn't call someone a frowned-on word


Oh, really...?


----------



## patman post (Jul 10, 2017)

JTG said:


> Fuck off
> 
> Love from "the sleepy West Country"


A pity that this forum seems to attract so many immature posters who seem to have just learned a four letter word which they delight in using when mamma's not listening. Does debate ever figure...?


----------



## bendeus (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> My family are all Labour.



Doubtless they very much look forward to you coming round for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 10, 2017)

Why can't people see that the real victim here is the rich, privileged MP who voted against gay rights, disabled benefit recipients, and ending financial support for young people in further education or training?


----------



## bemused (Jul 10, 2017)

JTG said:


> No chance of a by-election. She'd need to resign her seat and that isn't gonna happen
> 
> Even if she did - 17,000 majority. Labour and Lib Dems both on around 11,000 (Lib Dems held it before 2010 when it was part of the larger Teignbridge constituency). Labour vote jumped from less than 5,000 last month. It'd take a big tactical swing to remove the Tories



I've heard someone say this phrase by accident before, it doesn't seem that uncommon of a mistake to make. 

Oddly after I heard the guy say it (he knew striaghtaway he'd made a huge gaft) the phrase stuck in my heard for days afterwords. No idea why.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> A pity that this forum seems to attract so many immature posters who seem to have just learned a four letter word which they delight in using when mamma's not listening. Does debate ever figure...?



Maybe you'd like to explain your post first.


----------



## Nylock (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> A pity that this forum seems to attract so many immature posters who seem to have just learned a four letter word which they delight in using when mamma's not listening. Does debate ever figure...?


It also seems to attract posters who airily dismiss a highly charged racial epithet used by an elected official as 'not a frowned-on' word... Where exactly is the use of 'nigger' not frowned upon? I'm sure a mature debater such as yourself could dig up a totally non-specious and rock-solid example... So go ahead.


----------



## tim (Jul 10, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Thats got to be a firing offence surely?
> First by-election on its way?
> Though it looks like a safe tory seat



Agatha Christie wrote a book called "Seven Little Tories".  Sadly, it's not called that anymore because the PC brigade made them change the name. Anyway, it's about a Conservative and government with a majority of seven and every day one of the Tory MP's is forced to to resign as the result of  of some verbal gaffe or moral lapse. I have been the end of the the government falls and is replaced by a Labour one led by a besandled radical. I'm sure that's a how it went.


----------



## patman post (Jul 10, 2017)

Nylock said:


> It also seems to attract posters who airily dismiss a highly charged racial epithet used by an elected official as 'not a frowned-on' word... Where exactly is the use of 'nigger' not frowned upon? I'm sure a mature debater such as yourself could dig up a totally non-specious and rock-solid example... So go ahead.


If you read what I posted you'd see I didn't endorse or praise the use of a word. I just indicated that the use of the word in a phrase commonly used a couple of decades ago by a middle-aged woman probably brought up in a society not many would recognise today, was not the end of the world. To my mind the actual racial abuse still being experienced by many in this country, often from the Police, is far more concerning than such a slip...


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> If you read what I posted you'd see I didn't endorse or praise the use of a word. I just indicated that the use of the word in a phrase commonly used a couple of decades ago by a middle-aged woman probably brought up in a society not many would recognise today, was not the end of the world. To my mind the actual racial abuse still being experienced by many in this country, often from the Police, is far more concerning than such a slip...



Didn't the phrase start being edited out of books around 60 years ago?


----------



## Nylock (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> If you read what I posted you'd see I didn't endorse or praise the use of a word. I just indicated that the use of the word in a phrase commonly used a couple of decades ago by a middle-aged woman probably brought up in a society not many would recognise today, was not the end of the world. To my mind the actual racial abuse still being experienced by many in this country, often from the Police, is far more concerning than such a slip...


I did read what you'd posted. Here is is again:



patman post said:


> Get over it. Anne Marie is middle aged and brought up in the sleepy West Country — probably in a town where the local store has nigger brown dyes, cotton and fabric. At least she didn't call someone a frowned-on word and, as far as we know, she doesn't discriminate against non-Whites in her daily life. Let's save slagging off for the Far Right who actively want to divide society and kick out non-Whites...


I never said that you 'endorsed' her use of the word. I said you 'airily dismissed it'. Which is exactly what you did by stating she 





> didn't call someone a frowned-on word


.

I asked you to back up your dismissal with a non-specious example. You failed to do so* and are now falling back on the old 'you didn't properly read my post' shtick as well as deliberately misrepresenting my initial challenge. If this is your idea of 'debate'; you're not very good at it, are you?



*hint: falling back on 'common use' of the term from decades ago whilst blithely ignoring the fact that this is an elected official and not some tawdry bigot holding forth at the local con club does not constitute a 'non specious and rock-solid' example.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2017)

Get over it.
Angry.
Immature.
Actual racial abuse.
A slip.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2017)

Nylock said:


> decades ago


two decades ago he recons. Whatever else you can say about the late 90s, throwing that word around wasn't common or accepted.


----------



## patman post (Jul 10, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> Didn't the phrase start being edited out of books around 60 years ago?


I was born in 1981. I remember that phrase, and others like "eeny-meeny-miny-mo, etc", were still being used in front of kids when I started school. And the actual word is still being used in common speech by some people...


----------



## Nylock (Jul 10, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> two decades ago he recons. Whatever else you can say about the late 90s, throwing that word around wasn't common or accepted.


Yeah, that was "deliberate" of me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 10, 2017)

Absolute bullshit.

It's a term most popular in American writing/film/culture. Not and never at all popular in the UK. Never ever. Just like the term nigger has never really been a Brit thing. Fucking bullshitter.
Nigger in the woodpile - Wikipedia


----------



## patman post (Jul 10, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> two decades ago he recons. Whatever else you can say about the late 90s, throwing that word around wasn't common or accepted.


Why doesn't anyone read what I post? The two decades ago referred to the reported saying. Nevertheless, whatever hand-wringing do-gooders would like to be the case, people are still called racial names...


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> Get over it. Anne Marie is middle aged and brought up in the sleepy West Country — probably in a town where the local store has nigger brown dyes, cotton and fabric. At least she didn't call someone a frowned-on word and, as far as we know, she doesn't discriminate against non-Whites in her daily life. Let's save slagging off for the Far Right who actively want to divide society and kick out non-Whites...



If your case is that we should go easy because she is old school conservative (to the extent of blithely spilling out racial slurs) rather than a full on "real" racist / fascist / nazi then you might benefit from studying the historical alliances and overlaps between conservatism and the far right.


----------



## tim (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> I was born in 1981. I remember that phrase, and others like "eeny-meeny-miny-mo, etc", were still being used in front of kids when I started school. And the actual word is still being used in common speech by some people...



I was born in 1963 and have no such memories.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> Why doesn't anyone read what I post? The two decades ago referred to the saying. Nevertheless, whatever hand-wringing do-gooders would like to be the case, people are still called racial names...


well you are still reaching because its never been a common phrase two decades ago. I'd have heard it if it had, heard plenty of coon this and bud-bud ding ding that but the very formation 'woodpile' is american in origin as is the phrase as a whole. Say some stuff about how much you abhor police racism. You know the real racism that is important and not silly handwringing. lol.


----------



## Nylock (Jul 10, 2017)

patman post said:


> Why doesn't anyone read what I post? The two decades ago referred to the saying. Nevertheless, whatever hand-wringing do-gooders would like to be the case, people are still called racial names...


The saying "nigger in a woodpile"? Common in the 1990's? That's a total crock of shit. People *are* reading your posts. On face value. If you wish people to peel back the shitty top layer to reveal the golden centre then maybe you should elucidate on the actual points your are trying to make*.


*If it's 'people are mean to each other and "liberal hand wringers" should shut the fuck up and get on with tackling the "real" issues' then yeah I got that bit. Just what are the "real" issues you wish to debate?


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 10, 2017)

I think regardless of whether or not it was a term that was used in the recent past, to say that she used it in a public forum isn't very bright. Surely you'd think that the N-word would only bring you down. Why even bother?


----------



## Nylock (Jul 11, 2017)

Plus the fact that it was used in the recent past doesn't legitimise it's use now or remove it's sting when a member of the political class uses it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> I think regardless of whether or not it was a term that was used in the recent past,


 Can we stop giving this arsehole such a squeeze please? It is not true. He is lying. There is no _regardless_...the basis of all his arguments is that she is legitimised in using this phrase because being an old colonial/racist tory is okay and could be worse.


----------



## patman post (Jul 11, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> If your case is that we should go easy because she is old school conservative (to the extent of blithely spilling out racial slurs) rather than a full on "real" racist / fascist / nazi then you might benefit from studying the historical alliances and overlaps between conservatism and the far right.


What about the TU marches supporting Enoch, or the closed union shops refusing to accept Black workers, or the attacks on Black immigrants in Notting Hill. They may have been in the past, but there is still a way to go before discrimination is fully eradicated — Macpherson showed just how ingrained it is...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> she used it in a public forum isn't very bright


She said it in the confines of the East India Club. For real, these are the places where they think its-all-us-now. And usually the stuff doesn't come out. We can be one hundred and ten percent sure the club for semi-merc colonial officers from BITD has had worse ringing from the walls before now. This was supposed to be safe space.


----------



## tim (Jul 11, 2017)

Patman's post was clearly the nasty thing that Aunt Ada  Doon once saw in the woodshed. Ban him before he traumatises anyone else.


----------



## patman post (Jul 11, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Can we stop giving this arsehole such a squeeze please? It is not true. He is lying. There is no _regardless_...the basis of all his arguments is that she is legitimised in using this phrase because being an old colonial/racist tory is okay and could be worse.


This forum should make a refreshing change from another I post on. There I'm regularly insulted for telling how racism actually works today and accused of being anti-White. Sadly, I'm beginning to see that Left handwringers are just as blinkered...


----------



## Ole (Jul 11, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes Poot it's not just the word  nigger in this instance for me...it's the expression, the context...she knows what it means and was comfortable saying it. *How long before these fucking old colonials die off?*





Totally agree, and the phrase is absolutely appalling, and arguably even worse than the word 'nigger', because you can replace that word with any other racial slur and the phrase would still make one's skin crawl.

I have come across the phrase before, but it is only ever uttered by old fucks. I don't give a fuck how old you are, anyone using that phrase in 2017 is getting checked.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> This forum should make a refreshing change from another I post on. There I'm regularly insulted for telling how racism actually works today and accused of being anti-White. Sadly, I'm beginning to see that Left handwringers are just as blinkered...



You don't know how racism actually works given your posts here tonight and are far from being anti-white.Troll on.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> She said it in the confines of the East India Club. For real, these are the places where they think its-all-us-now. And usually the stuff doesn't come out. We can be one hundred and ten percent sure the club for semi-merc colonial officers from BITD has had worse ringing from the walls before now. This was supposed to be safe space.



What I'm taking from this (again) is that, yes, the Tories are equally as arrogant as they are cruel and stupid. Not really that much of a surprise, when you think about it.


----------



## tim (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> . Sadly, I'm beginning to see that Left handwringers are just as blinkered...



Neck-wringers, not hand-wringers


----------



## Ole (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> This forum should make a refreshing change from another I post on. There I'm regularly insulted for telling how racism actually works today and accused of being anti-White. Sadly, I'm beginning to see that Left handwringers are just as blinkered...


Is it the Millwall forum?


----------



## newbie (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> I just indicated that the use of the word in a phrase commonly used a couple of decades ago by a middle-aged woman probably brought up in a society not many would recognise today, was not the end of the world.


just 
anyway give over with this _she's old and knows no better_ nonsense. She's younger than plenty here who manage not to spout racist rubbish. You're trolling invented excuses for lols.  sod off.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 11, 2017)

It's also plain to see that Cameron's 12 years of "detoxification" is rapidly falling apart in the space of a couple of months. Scratch below the surface...


----------



## Ole (Jul 11, 2017)

Bet all of these old cunts use it.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 11, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Thread title of year award, so far?



The OP may be the best thing I've read this year so far tbf, here or anywhere else. I want it on a t-shirt.


----------



## Nylock (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> Left handwringers


LOL.

(Gets out the bingo card)


----------



## Nylock (Jul 11, 2017)

Ole said:


> Bet all of these old cunts use it.


..Especially ol' walrus face in the top left....


----------



## patman post (Jul 11, 2017)

Ole said:


> Is it the Millwall forum?


I guess we're not allowed to advertise other forums, but no, it's not Millwall — I'm an Arsenal season ticket holder. Which revelation will probably result in another burst of abuse...


----------



## Ole (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> I guess we're not allowed to advertise other forums, but no, it's not Millwall — I'm an Arsenal season ticket holder. Which revelation will probably result in another burst of abuse...


Expect bursts of abuse every time you decide to human shield cunts using appalling racist language.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> My family are all Labour. I'm a Conservative supporter, though living in Stoke Newington my vote won't change a thing. And I detest the duplicitous Libs in the LibDems...



I didn't say you're a Lib-Dem, I said you're a fucking liberal.  Different thing entirely.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> What about the TU marches supporting Enoch, or the closed union shops refusing to accept Black workers, or the attacks on Black immigrants in Notting Hill. They may have been in the past, but there is still a way to go before discrimination is fully eradicated — Macpherson showed just how ingrained it is...



Ah yes, what-aboutery...an early fallback for a nonsense position. Yeah but yeah but decades ago, people who may be thought of as more aligned to the left was racist too.

So fucking what?

We're talking about a government politician using a strongly racist epiphet this year.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 11, 2017)

Ole said:


> Bet all of these old cunts use it.



Ah, the Apocalpyse 9. Maybe Patman Post has a few excuses lined up for those bitter twats as well.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> This forum should make a refreshing change from another I post on. There I'm regularly insulted for telling how racism actually works today and accused of being anti-White. Sadly, I'm beginning to see that Left handwringers are just as blinkered...


I should piss off back to this mythical forum, then, if I were you. It sounds much better than here. Assuming it even exists.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> I was born in 1981. I remember that phrase, and others like "eeny-meeny-miny-mo, etc", were still being used in front of kids when I started school. And the actual word is still being used in common speech by some people...


I was born in 73 and grew up in small villages in the west country and Cumbria. We said catch a fisher, and the n word was highly offensive. Never heard the phrase mentioned before. I don't think in today's society there is any excuse for any right minded person to speak that way. Even if they were racist, or simply didn't give two shits, not thinking the phrase would raise eyebrows shows how far removed from the common man she is. I mean, holy shit, maybe if she was a 90 year old open racist in a home for the mental it would be understandable.


----------



## JimW (Jul 11, 2017)

I noticed on the wiki link that a 1959 revised edition of a book in the US removed the phrase so it was out then in an era of segregation.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> I was born in 1981. I remember that phrase, and others like "eeny-meeny-miny-mo, etc", were still being used in front of kids when I started school. And the actual word is still being used in common speech by some people...



Lucky you didn't live in the70s u lightweight.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 11, 2017)

its a blatant troll, should be banned


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2017)

Fucking belter:

http://newsthump.com/2017/07/11/tories-just-six-racist-incidents-from-losing-majority/

*Tories just six racist incidents from losing majority*

Following the suspension of Anne Marie Morris for using the n-word, the Conservative Party are now just six racist incidents away from losing their working majority in the House of Commons.

The racist remark, which came during a public discussion about Brexit, leaves the Tories with just 317 MPs under their whip, and party insiders are said to be “bricking it” that more of their predominantly white, disproportionately privately educated MPs will refer to ‘Bongo Bongo Land’ or ‘watermelon smiles’ in the coming weeks.

Tory spokesman Simon Williams said, “Never mind whether Theresa May will last the summer, at this rate none of us will.

“We’ve got the Notting Hill Carnival coming up soon as well. I’m already sweating over that one. Someone’s going to let something slip about natural rhythm, aren’t they?

“But thank God it’s not an Olympics year – I just know one of my colleagues would have said something racist about why Kenyans and Ethiopians do so well in the marathon.

“We’ve got so much form on this, with Lord Dixon-Smith using the same phrase as Morris in 2008.

“Then there’s the time Boris Johnson referred to Commonwealth citizens as being piccaninnies with watermelon smiles.

“Or the time he wrote a poem about the Turkish president calling him a ‘wankerer’ who had had sex with a goat.

“Or the time he called people from Papua-New Guinea cannibals.

“Or the time he referred to President Obama as ‘part-Kenyan’ with an ‘ancestral dislike’ of Britain.

“Or the time he was Spectator editor when he published articles referring to Bongo Bongo Land, and that black people had smaller brains and lower IQs.

“Maybe Foreign Secretary wasn’t the best job for him. But thank goodness we’ve still got the DUP to help us out – they’re known for their tolerance toward people slightly different from themselves.”


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm black, but after hearing Anne Marie Morris's racist comment, I wasn't angry


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> I guess we're not allowed to advertise other forums, but no, it's not Millwall — I'm an Arsenal season ticket holder. Which revelation will probably result in another burst of abuse...


Could you not fuck off to spurs or chelsea? Gooners have enough to put with with charlie sargent being a fan, you're a twat too many


----------



## patman post (Jul 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Could you not fuck off to spurs or chelsea? Gooners have enough to put with with charlie sargent being a fan, you're a twat too many


Been a fan of Arsenal and PSG for around 30 years. Why would I switch to local rival Tottenham, or move west? West Ham, Orient or even Charlton are easier to get to and more interesting than Chelsea...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> Been a fan of Arsenal and PSG for around 30 years. Why would I switch to local rival Tottenham, or move west? West Ham, Orient or even Charlton are easier to get to and more interesting than Chelsea...


Any other club suits me


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fucking belter:
> 
> http://newsthump.com/2017/07/11/tories-just-six-racist-incidents-from-losing-majority/
> 
> *Tories just six racist incidents from losing majority*



I thought they were a spoof site? That headline is spot on from were I'm standing.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Could you not fuck off to spurs or chelsea? Gooners have enough to put with with charlie sargent being a fan, you're a twat too many



Ehrm Chelsea have their full quota of dick'eads thanks. Your Da being #1.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> It's also plain to see that Cameron's 12 years of "detoxification" is rapidly falling apart in the space of a couple of months. Scratch below the surface...


----------



## patman post (Jul 11, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> I'm black, but after hearing Anne Marie Morris's racist comment, I wasn't angry


_To excuse such behaviour by claiming it's a generational issue is wrong and quite frankly, disrespectful. The term n****r has been around for decades and still holds the same negative, derogatory meaning it was first used for. So since when has this term or remark become acceptable? If these individuals are happy to openly and nonchalantly express themselves in this way, what on Earth are they saying at home behind closed doors?
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/...ml#commentsDiv_

That's me told! Even the Sistas are taking a hard line...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ehrm Chelsea have their full quota of dick'eads thanks. Your Da being #1.


Pa says there's always room for one more at the bridge


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2017)

patman post said:


> That's me told! Even the Sistas are taking a hard line...


----------



## Ole (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2017)

Theresa May 'shed a tear' at election exit poll - BBC News

When you are so shit at your job that you cry but still keep doing it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Theresa May 'shed a tear' at election exit poll - BBC News
> 
> When you are so shit at your job that you cry but still keep doing it


artificial sadness in her eyes


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 13, 2017)

Automated tear duct malfunction.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2017)

Crying means crying


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Crying means crying


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 13, 2017)

" Y'know, the thing about May, She's got lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eyes"


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 13, 2017)

Theresa May said:
			
		

> "My husband gave me a hug, and I cried a little tear".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


>


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


>






An equally relevant Orbison song for Mrs. May...


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


>




The lyrics of this one are more apt!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Automated tear duct malfunction.


Hydraulic system leak


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2017)

someone should update this fine auld song


----------



## Libertad (Jul 13, 2017)

Is this a suggested tracklisting for Tory Death Spiral's upcoming covers album?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Is this a suggested tracklisting for Tory Death Spiral's upcoming covers album?


provisionally entitled 'hydraulic system leak' as an homage to ruddy yurts' covers album of 1979


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 13, 2017)

I would like that album to have random May samples; "strong and stable... no magic money tree... alone and naked, alone and naked... NOTHING HAS CHANGED. NOTHING HAS CHANGED."


----------



## Libertad (Jul 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> provisionally entitled 'hydraulic system leak' as an homage to ruddy yurts' covers album of 1979



I've got that, it's shit.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 13, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> I would like that album to have random May samples; "strong and stable... no magic money tree... alone and naked, alone and naked... NOTHING HAS CHANGED. NOTHING HAS CHANGED."



Being used as an outro sample as we speak.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2017)

Libertad said:


> I've got that, it's shit.


yeh it was recorded solely due to contractual obligations.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 13, 2017)

Whoever allowed that simpering and facile BBC interview to take place and be broadcast, should be interned on South Georgia & then executed. This wretched incompetent fucker is never willing to be taken to task on anything of note & will not appear at anything confrontational, yet is happy to come out with a few minutes of pre agreed and likely pre scripted woe is me non specfics.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 13, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> This wretched incompetent fucker is never willing to be taken to task on anything of note & will not appear at anything confrontational, yet is happy to come out with a few minutes of pre agreed and likely pre scripted woe is me non specfics.



It contradicts her earlier faux-smug assertion that she'd won the most seats and votes and was therefore able to form a government of certainty and stability. Victory or disaster; which is it, Theresa?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2017)

i had to listen to that shit while waiting for the kettle to boil. Nice of the state broadcaster to soil my pre-coffee ears with a sychophantic attempt to humanise that fucking tory robot. North Korea etc. I don't give a ha'penny fuck if she cried. It was funny when clegg admitted that he cries to music and his kids ask why everyone hates him. I mean that shit was comedy gold so far as I am concerned. This bollocks was just annoying.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 13, 2017)

Lurdan said:


>



Its own Reward.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> It contradicts her earlier faux-smug assertion that she'd won the most seats and votes and was therefore able to form a government of certainty and stability. Victory or disaster; which is it, Theresa?


disastrous victory


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> disastrous victory



I argued this point with some (apparently Labour voting) people who complained that Corbyn had no right to say he'd won. The concept of pyrrhic victory didn't seem to be something they understood. But the Tories have achieved it down to the letter.

"One more such victory, and we are undone."


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> It contradicts her earlier faux-smug assertion that she'd won the most seats and votes and was therefore able to form a government of certainty and stability. Victory or disaster; which is it, Theresa?


Odd her contradicting herself eh


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Odd her contradicting herself eh



Nothing new of course, but you'd think even she would see how transparent and shameless it's getting at _some_ point. How do they convince themselves that anyone falls for it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> Nothing new of course, but you'd think even she would see how transparent and shameless it's getting at _some_ point. How do they convince themselves that anyone falls for it?


I don't believe they think WE believe it. They just don't care.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 13, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Theresa May 'shed a tear' at election exit poll - BBC News
> 
> When you are so shit at your job that you cry but still keep doing it



And not one tear shed for the victims of Grenfell.


----------



## 19force8 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> I argued this point with some (apparently Labour voting) people who complained that Corbyn had no right to say he'd won. The concept of pyrrhic victory didn't seem to be something they understood. But the Tories have achieved it down to the letter.
> 
> "One more such victory, and we are undone."


Good job Corbyn isn't a Fabian then.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 13, 2017)

Can't say I even understand all of this, but she's fucked, isn't she?

The Great Repeal Bill is a political nightmare that could end Theresa May's premiership


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 13, 2017)

Ole said:


>




I've seen twitter folk referring to these ruddy-faced characters as the 'gammon army', which is also becoming a general catch-all for angry old racists, enraged small business owners, people who write letters to local papers etc. (And also 'gammon twitter', for similar types who rage on social media against political correctness such as Helmer, Vance and so on).


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> I've seen twitter folk referring to these ruddy-faced characters as the 'gammon army', which is also becoming a general catch-all for angry old racists, enraged small business owners, people who write letters to local papers etc. (And also 'gammon twitter', for similar types who rage on social media against political correctness such as Helmer, Vance and so on).





Why do you think it is acceptable to lump elderly  white  men together,  mock their appearance and make insinuations about the their political and social beliefs?

Fuck you, your clever heroes on Twitter and your absurd racial profiling!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> Why do you think it is acceptable to lump elderly  white  men together,  mock their appearance and make insinuations about the their political and social beliefs?
> 
> Fuck you, your clever heroes on Twitter and your absurd racial profiling!



Do you recognise any of those men?

Have you heard the views/opinions of any of those men?

Why do you think someone felt moved to create this montage of their faces?


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Do you recognise any of those men?
> 
> Have you heard the views/opinions of any of those men?
> 
> Why do you think someone felt moved to create this montage of their faces?


It's the crude gammon army comment I am referring to. What is acceptable about that essentially racist Twitter epithet?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> Why do you think it is acceptable to lump elderly  white  men together...



They actually were all lumped together. Bunch of fucking cunts tbh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> It's the crude gammon army comment I am referring to. What is acceptable about that essentially racist Twitter epithet?



You haven't answered my questions at all.

You also know that they lumped themselves together primarily...because of their views. Perhaps you think that they can think and say what they like and others should not react to them,  nor have an opinion on people that think like them?


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> Why do you think it is acceptable to lump elderly  white  men together,  mock their appearance and make insinuations about the their political and social beliefs?
> 
> Fuck you, your clever heroes on Twitter and your absurd racial profiling!



This is a banter right?


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Do you recognise any of those men?
> 
> Have you heard the views/opinions of any of those men?
> 
> Why do you think someone felt moved to create this montage of their faces?


As I said my post  was about the "gammon army" comments. 

 As to the montage, I neither know or care who they are. I assume however that the motivation in making such montage is to suggest that there is something bad and depraved  about people who look a certain way. It's a technique used by the racist right and I don't see why it should be seen as acceptable on these boards.


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> This is a banter right?



Banter is a term I associate with bullies and reactionaries.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> As I said my post  was about the "gammon army" comments.
> 
> As to the montage, I neither know or care who they are. I assume however that the motivation in making such montage is to suggest that there is something bad and depraved  about people who look a certain way. It's a technique used by the racist right and I don't see why it should be seen as acceptable on these boards.



Who look a certain way? Are you for real? My maternal grandfather looks exactly like a few of those men. He wouldn't though have made it to that montage. You know why, don't you? Oh look, no you don't. You have just assumed it's because how they look.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 13, 2017)

It's not that they're old white men, it's that they're purple with rage (about taxes, the gays or whatever). That bloke on Question Time last week shouting at career politicians 'who'd never run a business' being a classic example.  Caricatures may not be helpful, but it does kind of fit a lot of the reactionary berks out there.


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> You also know that they lumped themselves together primarily...because of their views. Perhaps you think that they can think and say what they like and others should not react to them,  nor have an opinion on people that think like them?



Why do you assume I know or care who any of them are are? 
Regardless of their views they were not lumped together by whoever made the montage. What I actually think is the is that you should seek to hold those you disagree with to account directly not by making their faces into a decontextualised poster.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> It's the crude gammon army comment I am referring to. What is acceptable about that essentially racist Twitter epithet?


Seems fair enough to me. And, FWIW, I'm of the age group, so it's all a bit "there but for the grace of God go I..." (OK, and perhaps a modicum of social awareness)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> Why do you assume I know or care who any of them are are?


 Great. You don't care who they are and how they think. Instead you will defend them because you think that meme was made because of how they all look.


> Regardless of their views they were not lumped together by whoever made the montage.


 That's exactly why they were lumped together. Them limped themselves together. But you don't care about that, and because you do randomly care about them,r egardless of whether or not they are cunts,  you are choosing to file that as a decontextualised poster.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> Banter is a term I associate with bullies and reactionaries.


Oh tim


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Who look a certain way? Are you for real? My maternal grandfather looks exactly like a few of those men. He wouldn't though have made it to that montage. You know why, don't you? Oh look, no you don't. You have just assumed it's because how they look.



Because your grandfather doesn't fit the stereotype you are keen to perpetuate.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> Because your grandfather doesn't fit the stereotype you are keen to perpetuate.



Eh? My grandfather does fit the _stereotype_ in the way you are imagining it works...you imagine that this meme exists because of the way they all look. it doesn't, but you say you don't care about that. You are not keen in understanding why this meme exists. So you are keen to perpetuate falsehoods, yet I am doing something wrong?


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> It's not that they're old white men, it's that they're purple with rage (about taxes, the gays or whatever). That bloke on Question Time last week shouting at career politicians 'who'd never run a business' being a classic example.  Caricatures may not be helpful, but it does kind of fit a lot of the reactionary berks out there.



Ah, the classic  "but lots of them really  are like the that"  comment.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 13, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> It's not that they're old white men, it's that they're purple with rage (about taxes, the gays or whatever). That bloke on Question Time last week shouting at career politicians 'who'd never run a business' being a classic example.  *Stereotypes* may not be helpful, but it does kind of fit a lot of the reactionary berks out there.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Great. You don't care who they are and how they think. Instead you will defend them because you think that meme was made because of how they all look.
> That's exactly why they were lumped together. Them limped themselves together. But you don't care about that, and because you do randomly care about them,r egardless of whether or not they are cunts,  you are choosing to file that as a decontextualised poster.



I'm not defending them, I'm criticising you. If they are cunts expose them as cunts rather than making their faces into  lazy  racist collages. And maybe screen grab and expose cunts who don't fit the racial profile you find so comforting. 

Belatedly edited for the sake of comprehensibility.


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2017)

Irrelevant 
I


----------



## Ole (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> Why do you think it is acceptable to lump elderly  white  men together,  mock their appearance and make insinuations about the their political and social beliefs?
> 
> Fuck you, your clever heroes on Twitter and your absurd racial profiling!


You humourless twat. Bore off.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2017)

tim said:


> I'm not defending them, I'm criticising you. If they are cunts expose them as cunts rather than making their faces into a laztt racist collages. And maybe screen grab and expose cunts who don't know for the racial profile you find so comforting


Fuck me you have it bad. Bigoted cunts are clearly safe your hands.


----------



## tim (Jul 14, 2017)

Rutita1a1 said:


> Fuck me you have it bad. Bigoted cunts are clearly safe your hands.



You haven't actually bothered exposing them as bigoted cunts , though, have you?


----------



## extra dry (Jul 14, 2017)

What is the secret Third Direction? - Reprieve

More Tory skullduggery.


----------



## tim (Jul 14, 2017)

Ole said:


> You humourless twat. Bore off.



The old "Their problem is that they are they've got no sense of humour." justification.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

Ole said:


> You humourless twat. Bore off.


Orang Utan seems to have hacked your account


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 14, 2017)

tim said:


> *Why do you assume I know or care who any of them are are? *
> Regardless of their views they were not lumped together by whoever made the montage. What I actually think is the is that you should seek to hold those you disagree with to account directly not by making their faces into a decontextualised poster.



Because without knowing that the stick they are receiving either makes no sense or you have to invent a reason for it. You have chosen the second option and you have chosen  race as your reason; which is sort of interesting if a little weird. Why not do your self and other posters to these boards a favour and take a little time and effort (and it will only take a little of both) to go and find out who these people are and what common ground they share. In this case ignorance obviously isn't bliss.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 14, 2017)

tim said:


> You haven't actually bothered exposing them as bigoted cunts , though, have you?


Oh I see, you want me to do your homework for you, because researching this is below you and you feel secure in your own misreading?


----------



## JimW (Jul 14, 2017)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Because without knowing that the stick they are receiving either makes no sense or you have to invent a reason for it. You have chosen the second option and you have chosen  race as your reason; which is sort of interesting if a little weird. Why not do your self and other posters to these boards a favour and take a little time and effort (and it will only take a little of both) to go and find out who these people are and what common ground they share. In this case ignorance obviously isn't bliss.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


The "gammon" bit does strike me as a race-based epithet. I do know who they are and fuck 'em but tim's got a point.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 14, 2017)

This thread's picked up a death spiral of its own. Must be contagious.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 14, 2017)

Won't somebody please think of the middle aged white men???


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 14, 2017)

Won't somebody please think of the boxes we need to put people in???


----------



## Libertad (Jul 14, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Won't somebody please think of the boxes we need to put people in???


----------



## newbie (Jul 14, 2017)

JimW said:


> I do know who they are and fuck 'em but tim's got a point.


it's a shame he's expressed it so badly but yes he has.  I dk who they are and that's relevant in as much as the only thing that appears to link them is that they're middle aged white men with slightly florid expressions.  The banner that goes with them, "_How come rappers can use it but I can't?_" implies connection between them as a group and a racist attitude.  I'm not convinced a similar montage of unknown but similar faces targetting a different group -age, gender, race- with an equally ugly sentiment would be acceptable.

As for researching them, why?  a meme that needs to be deconstructed with a reverse image search (the only way I can think of) on 9 pictures in order to discover its purpose is just useless.

it's just a fail, I reckon.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 14, 2017)

they are red faced with right wing rage. hence "gammon". "racist" - ffs.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't know who they are but from the photos I'm going to guess they were in all in the audience for Question Time or similar giving it the full right wing bollocks. Just a guess mind.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 14, 2017)

tim said:


> Why do you think it is acceptable to lump elderly  white  men together,  mock their appearance and make insinuations about the their political and social beliefs?



Because it's fun?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Won't somebody please think of the boxes we need to put people in???


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Won't somebody please think of the middle aged white men???


It's the inevitable end point of identity politics tbh. Try telling middle aged white men living in the poorest parts of Glasgow, Stockton on Tees, Mansfield or Blackburn that they're privileged.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2017)

JimW said:


> The "gammon" bit does strike me as a race-based epithet. I do know who they are and fuck 'em but tim's got a point.


I might be being unreasonably tolerant, but I took "gammon" to indicate that kind of choleric burst-a-blood-vessel puce hue that we associate with reactionary old men getting far too het up about little things. It's probably race-based in the sense that the particular shade of brick red we're talking about isn't really likely to be evident in any but the paler Caucasian.

Speaking as a pretty pale-skinned, middle-aged Caucasian bloke, I don't find myself feeling got at by the "gammon" jibe, but that might be because I don't generally go into the kind of temple-vein-throbbing steaming outrage over the "PC correctness gorn mad, you couldn't make it up" that the gammons go in for...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

killer b said:


> It's the inevitable end point of identity politics tbh. Try telling middle aged white men living in the poorest parts of Glasgow, Stockton on Tees, Mansfield or Blackburn that they're privileged.


not to mention the poorest parts of kensington and chelsea


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 14, 2017)

existentialist said:


> I might be being unreasonably tolerant, but I took "gammon" to indicate that kind of choleric burst-a-blood-vessel puce hue that we associate with reactionary old men getting far too het up about little things. It's probably race-based in the sense that the particular shade of brick red we're talking about isn't really likely to be evident in any but the paler Caucasian.
> 
> Speaking as a pretty pale-skinned, middle-aged Caucasian bloke, I don't find myself feeling got at by the "gammon" jibe, but that might be because I don't generally go into the kind of temple-vein-throbbing steaming outrage over the "PC correctness gorn mad, you couldn't make it up" that the gammons go in for...



Not being fueled entirely by red wine and hate certainly helps.


----------



## JimW (Jul 14, 2017)

existentialist said:


> I might be being unreasonably tolerant, but I took "gammon" to indicate that kind of choleric burst-a-blood-vessel puce hue that we associate with reactionary old men getting far too het up about little things. It's probably race-based in the sense that the particular shade of brick red we're talking about isn't really likely to be evident in any but the paler Caucasian.
> 
> Speaking as a pretty pale-skinned, middle-aged Caucasian bloke, I don't find myself feeling got at by the "gammon" jibe, but that might be because I don't generally go into the kind of temple-vein-throbbing steaming outrage over the "PC correctness gorn mad, you couldn't make it up" that the gammons go in for...


Wouldn't disagree with your interpretation of the intent there but despite not actually being bothered about the feelings of that demographic still think it's a poor mindset and bad politics to lump them under that as opposed to rabid or whatever that more directly reflects what's wrong about them.
Not cut and dried I accept but symptomatic of a crap discourse like killer b says.


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2017)

Those guys on QT were awful people, but I've felt uncomfortable with their use as posterboys since - shorn of context, they're just middle aged fat white blokes, and that's what's being held up for ridicule as much as their politics. Reminiscent of the 'call themselves the master race?' memes people joyfully share of people on BNP/EDL marches.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2017)

JimW said:


> Wouldn't disagree with your interpretation of the intent there but despite not actually being bothered about the feelings of that demographic still think it's a poor mindset and bad politics to lump them under that as opposed to rabid or whatever that more directly reflects what's wrong about them.
> Not cut and dried I accept but symptomatic of a crap discourse like killer b says.


Yeah, I can see that, and I did - after I'd made the above post - ask myself that question, the one that says "would you identify someone you know in RL as "a gammon", and decided I probably wouldn't. So yes, it's a crap discourse, in terms of Serious Political Debate.


----------



## tim (Jul 14, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh I see, you want me to do your homework for you, because researching this is below you and you feel secure in your own misreading?



Trawling through endless episodes of Question Time on bigot alert does strike as both soul destroying and pointless. Do you really suggest it's worth it?


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2017)

What an amusing Sunday morning this has been - half the Cabinet lining up to anonymously brief against Hammond.


----------



## Corax (Jul 23, 2017)

The Independent is reporting Jacob Reese-Mogg as the second favourite leadership candidate behind DD.

Fuck, yes.

I would be tempted to get out on the streets (or whatever you're meant to do for Tory leadership candidates) and campaign on his behalf.

Please, please, please make it so.

Jacob Rees-Mogg now second favourite to replace Theresa May as next Tory leader


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2017)

Corax said:


> The Independent is reporting Jacob Reese-Mogg as the second favourite leadership candidate behind DD.
> 
> Fuck, yes.
> 
> ...


Maybe we could all join for £3 to elect the cunt.


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2017)

It's just people putting money on him for the lols. It isn't real.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2017)

killer b said:


> It's just people putting money on him for the lols. It isn't real.


Did they say that about JC?


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Did they say that about JC?


_I'm_ not laughing


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 27, 2017)

our glorious PM is on a 3 week walking holiday in Tuscany.

Ever get the feeling she doesn't care any more ?


----------



## killer b (Jul 27, 2017)

It's all good - she comes up with her best ideas walking with Phil. 

'The walks give clarity': how Wales hike helped PM decide on next step


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> our glorious PM is on a 3 week walking holiday in Tuscany.
> 
> Ever get the feeling she doesn't care any more ?


would prefer she took a 5 min walking holiday off beachy head


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2017)

killer b said:


> It's all good - she comes up with her best ideas walking with Phil.
> 
> 'The walks give clarity': how Wales hike helped PM decide on next step


friedrich nietzsche got there a mere 130 years ago


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 27, 2017)

killer b said:


> It's all good - she comes up with her best ideas walking with Phil.
> 
> 'The walks give clarity': how Wales hike helped PM decide on next step


 
I had some great ideas when out walking in a forest all night when on mushrooms. None of these ideas included the absurdity of  holding a fucking election. I wasn't _that_ off my face.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> our glorious PM is on a 3 week walking holiday in Tuscany.
> 
> Ever get the feeling she doesn't care any more ?


hark at her. I'm having two days in edingboro to see bon iver. thats it this year. Fucking tuscany. Hope she falls off a cliff.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 27, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> our glorious PM is on a 3 week walking holiday in Tuscany.
> 
> Ever get the feeling she doesn't care any more ?


Tremble, continental wheat farmers!


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 27, 2017)

(apologies to Antonio Machado, the pote

*Caminante no hay Camino*
Caminante, son tus huellas
el camino y nada más;
Caminante, no hay camino,
se hace camino al andar.
Al andar se hace el camino,
y al volver la vista atrás
se ve la senda que nunca
se ha de volver a pisar.
Caminante no hay camino
sino estelas en la mar.
*
Wayfarer, there is no path* 
Wayfarer, the only way
Is your footprints and no other.
Wayfarer, there is no way.
Make your way by going farther.
By going farther, make your way
Till looking back at where you've wandered,
You look back on that path you may
Not set foot on from now onward.
Wayfarer, there is no way;
Only wake-trails on the waters.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 27, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> our glorious PM is on a 3 week walking holiday in Tuscany.


 'Glass of red madam? Certainly, that will be 5 Euros. In fact, good time to buy, because in 2019....'


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 27, 2017)

After one of these long walks, Philip should really sit Tess down and tell her the truth that he has dared not bring up earlier -that  everyone hates her, she is utterly fucked, out of her depth and its best of she jumps ship and lets some other mug get on with it - then they can walk the earth together for eternity. Just the pair of them.

I cannot imagine being the partner of someone like Mayhem and not eventually  coming clean and calling a halt to the shambles before it kills them


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2017)

bendeus said:


> Doubtless they very much look forward to you coming round for Christmas dinner.


They look forward more to his departure


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 6, 2017)

Jacob Rees-Mogg 'completely opposed' to abortion - BBC News

This is the next Tory leader - I think my bet on Hammond is wasted now. We Brits have a talent for self harm and finding reasons to justify it. fucking hell.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg 'completely opposed' to abortion - BBC News
> 
> This is the next Tory leader - I think my bet on Hammond is wasted now. We Brits have a talent for self harm and finding reasons to justify it. fucking hell.



In defence of Rees-Mogg I'd probably be opposed to abortion if I was so inbred I looked like an abortion gone wrong.


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Sep 6, 2017)

May is doomed, she's failed once and Tory High Command doesn't do second chances, but after the last election I would have thought they would want a Man of the People, they don't actually have such but they need someone who can at least pretend and I'm not convinced Rees-Mogg can pull off human never mind the common touch.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 6, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> May is doomed, she's failed once and Tory High Command doesn't do second chances, but after the last election I would have thought they would want a Man of the People, they don't actually have such but they need someone who can at least pretend and I'm not convinced Rees-Mogg can pull off human never mind the common touch.



Somehow I don't think his views are going to going to chime with the young vote no matter how sincere he is.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 6, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> May is doomed, she's failed once and Tory High Command doesn't do second chances, but after the last election I would have thought they would want a Man of the People, they don't actually have such but they need someone who can at least pretend and I'm not convinced Rees-Mogg can pull off human never mind the common touch.



Depends on who the Tories think 'the people' are really, get the feeling they half suspect that everyone just wants a nice, traditional _gentleman_ to tell them what to do. Like in the good old days. Failing that there's always novelty value, worked for Boris Johnson.


----------



## bemused (Sep 6, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> May is doomed, she's failed once and Tory High Command doesn't do second chances, but after the last election I would have thought they would want a Man of the People, they don't actually have such but they need someone who can at least pretend and I'm not convinced Rees-Mogg can pull off human never mind the common touch.



I'm sure they have a short list of people they'll start to develop once it looks like Brexit is in the bag they'll start to be promoted etc. Corbyn will be in his 70s by the time the next election rolls around they'll play on that as well; he'll likely be the oldest PM ever. So they'll roll out the vote Corbyn get XXX' line.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 6, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Somehow I don't think his views are going to going to chime with the young vote no matter how sincere he is.


 
Toff boys likely think JRM is a witty card, a fellow of infinite mirth. The other 99% of UK younger electorate will just see him as cunt, irrespective of their political leanings or dabblings. On that basis, get him on board


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2017)

bemused said:


> I'm sure they have a short list of people they'll start to develop once it looks like Brexit is in the bag they'll start to be promoted etc. Corbyn will be in his 70s by the time the next election rolls around they'll play on that as well; he'll likely be the oldest PM ever. So they'll roll out the vote Corbyn get XXX' line.



Wasn't Churchill PM in his 80s?


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2017)

bemused said:


> So they'll roll out the vote Corbyn get XXX' line.


That would only work if the most likely replacement for Corbyn is someone more left wing or radical than Corbyn wouldn't it? and there isn't anyone. _Vote Corbyn - get Umunna_ might look like a good bet for a lot of swing voters...


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> May is doomed, she's failed once and Tory High Command doesn't do second chances, but after the last election I would have thought they would want a Man of the People, they don't actually have such but they need someone who can at least pretend and I'm not convinced Rees-Mogg can pull off human never mind the common touch.



they're playing with a poor hand. May has vultures circling her, and the possible contenders are Davis, Hammond, Johnson and, um Gove? I don't think they fancy having someone who looks like a recurring villain from Downton Abbey as leader, but he's who they're stuck with.


----------



## bemused (Sep 6, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Wasn't Churchill PM in his 80s?



In his late 70s. Corbyn will be the oldest since him then.


----------



## bemused (Sep 6, 2017)

Rees-Mogg has worked very hard to avoid being the next PM

Jacob Rees-Mogg opposed to gay marriage and abortion – even after rape


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2017)

bemused said:


> Rees-Mogg has worked very hard to avoid being the next PM
> 
> Jacob Rees-Mogg opposed to gay marriage and abortion – even after rape



I just can't see him in the role. He seems so far removed from reality. You listen to him in interviews or on HIGNFY and he seems almost alien like.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

Mogg is the Tory's, Donald Trump. Talks incomprehensible bigotted nonsense, & is inexplicably popular with their dwindling base.


----------



## bemused (Sep 6, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> I just can't see him in the role. He seems so far removed from reality. You listen to him in interviews or on HIGNFY and he seems almost alien like.



I don't think he wants it, he's self-aware enough to know people won't vote for him.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

bemused said:


> I don't think he wants it, he's self-aware enough to know people won't vote for him.



If the last year has taught us anything it's, never underestimate how catastrophically stupid the Torys are.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Mogg makes johnson look like a safe pair of hands he could be the corbyn like outsider if tge torys have gone completely batshit.

Corbyn may have been an outsider to the establishment in labour but his policys are popular even if people dont like him.

Mogg is entertaining in small doses but nobody really belives war  with france and hunting the poor with hounds and banning horseless carriages are going to be vote winners.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> Mogg is the Tory's, Donald Trump. Talks incomprehensible bigotted nonsense, & is inexplicably popular with their dwindling base.


You know Donald Trump won, don't you?


----------



## bemused (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> If the last year has taught us anything it's, never underestimate how catastrophically stupid the Torys are.



I don't think Mogg is stupid. The interview in did with Morgan was a clear example. Piers wanted to catch him out the same way they did with Tim Farron. Rather than dance around his religious beliefs he just avoided the trap by being consistent with his church. I personally wouldn't vote for him but I think he's smart enough to know he'd lose Tory votes not gain them.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

bemused said:


> I don't think Mogg is stupid. The interview in did with Morgan was a clear example. Piers wanted to catch him out the same way they did with Tim Farron. Rather than dance around his religious beliefs he just avoided the trap by being consistent with his church. I personally wouldn't vote for him but I think he's smart enough to know he'd lose Tory votes not gain them.



Last year I'd have said you're right, but as Brexit has shown us there's no limit to Tory self-delusion in the party right now. You can't say Mogg is tremendously clever as he is spouting off extremely bigoted outdated ideas.


----------



## bemused (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> You can't say Mogg is tremendously clever as he is spouting off extremely bigoted outdated ideas.



I think you can be smart and religious.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> You know Donald Trump won, don't you?



Is there anyone alive right now who still thinks he won fair and square? Some infosec heads I follow on twitter are spotting the same kind of irregularities behaviour among the moggmentum online campaign as the saw during Brexit and Trump's "success"?


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

bemused said:


> I think you can be smart and religious.



I don't doubt it. But generally smart+religious = Liberal. And Mogg is anything but.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> Is there anyone alive right now who still thinks he won fair and square? Some infosec heads I follow on twitter are spotting the same kind of irregularities behaviour among the moggmentum online campaign as the saw during Brexit and Trump's "success"?


I think that whatever _irregularities_ may or may not have occurred, an awful lot of people voted for him despite him being an incomprehensible bigot.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> I think that whatever _irregularities_ may or may not have occurred, an awful lot of people voted for him despite him being an incomprehensible bigot.



I'm not rehashing the 2016 election, if I wanted to do that I'd go back on the "what stupid shit has Trump done today" thread.

Precisely, Mogg appeals to the little england brexitter type. And Mogg will appeal to them no doubt, but it's doubtful that base is big enough to sustain the Torys into government in 2019 or whenever.

There's no one in the conservative party who can appeal to broad demographics, so they're falling back to their base, and apparently, their champion is the weak chinned product of half a millennium of inbreeding.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2017)

didn't the_ little england brexitter type_ somehow get 52% in a referendum last year?


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> didn't the_ little england brexitter type_ somehow get 52% in a referendum last year?



With 17m votes. Barely a quarter of the electorate. And I imagine if it was run again now it'd be a different story?


Not sure what your point is btw, are you saying Mogg is electable?


BTW I'm not suggesting that everyone who voted for Brexit is a supporter of Mogg and Farage, and the general election results this year supports this assertion. Merely that there is a particular type of Brexit voter who Mogg appeals to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> You can't say Mogg is tremendously clever as he is spouting off extremely bigoted outdated ideas.


yeh it's the auld let's exaggerate and show how cool we are by making out yer man's a dinosaur.

how do you intend to challenge his ideas beyond saying they're bigoted and past their use-by?


----------



## bemused (Sep 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> I think that whatever _irregularities_ may or may not have occurred, an awful lot of people voted for him despite him being an incomprehensible bigot.



I notice recently Hillary blaming Sanders for her failure to beat the orange one. Hillary Clinton has launched an astonishing attack on Bernie Sanders


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> Not sure what your point is btw, are you saying Mogg is electable?


Yes, of course he is.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> Yes, of course he is.



I've also never said otherwise, my first post on this thread was pointing out that Mogg is incredibly unappealing, probably even to the Torys, but he's really the only contender right now, and the foreseeable future.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> With 17m votes. Barely a quarter of the electorate.





i make that 37.44% of the electorate, 8den: 17,410,742/465,000.01

could you show your working?


----------



## Cid (Sep 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 115195
> 
> i make that 37.44% of the electorate, 8den: 17,410,742/465,000.01
> 
> could you show your working?



It's bad news... You've got wandering commas and a malign decimal point I'm afraid Mr Model...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2017)

Cid said:


> It's bad news... You've got wandering commas and a malign decimal point I'm afraid Mr Model...


ok, 17410742/465000. same result, chuck.


----------



## Cid (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> I don't doubt it. But generally smart+religious = Liberal. And Mogg is anything but.



That's er... quite a statement.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2017)

actually mad.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> I don't doubt it. But generally smart+religious = Liberal. And Mogg is anything but.


quoted for posterity.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 6, 2017)

bloody hell.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 115195
> 
> i make that 37.44% of the electorate, 8den: 17,410,742/465,000.01
> 
> could you show your working?



You are forgetting the 31 million+ eligible voters who didn't vote in the election.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> You are forgetting the 31 million+ eligible voters who didn't vote in the election.


and your source for this is? i would be interested to see what makes you say the eligible electorate is larger than the entire population of the uk.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> and your source for this is? i would be interested to see what makes you say the eligible electorate is larger than the entire population of the uk.



The population of the UK is about 65m 

Who taught you maths?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> The population of the UK is about 65m
> 
> Who taught you maths?


according to the electoral commission the eligible electorate is 46,500,001. as it says in my snip above. the approx 17.4m ballots for leaving thus 37.44% of the electorate. but you said that there were another 31m eligible people. this would bring the electorate up to 77.5m. tosh, chuck. utter tosh.

show some working or withdraw your 'the leave vote only a quarter of the electorate' nonsense.


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> according to the electoral commission the eligible electorate is 46,500,001. as it says in my snip above. the approx 17.4m ballots for leaving thus 37.44% of the electorate. but you said that there were another 31m eligible people. this would bring the electorate up to 77.5m. tosh, chuck. utter tosh.
> 
> show some working or withdraw your 'the leave vote only a quarter of the electorate' nonsense.



And there's about 18m adults not on the electoral register.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> And there's about 18m adults not on the electoral register.


so the number of adults is, iyo, 64.5m. leaving, oh, 500,000 under-18s in the uk according to your figures.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> And there's about 18m adults not on the electoral register.



Electoral Statistics for UK - Office for National Statistics

where are you getting this 18 million from?


----------



## 8den (Sep 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> so the number of adults is, iyo, 64.5m. leaving, oh, 500,000 under-18s in the uk according to your figures.



Ah, I see my problem, source was taken from here, 


Show this chart to anyone who says Brexit is the 'will of the British people'

Which does lump under age voters in the 18m which is a little misleading, so I cheerfully withdraw the comment.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2017)

'a little misleading'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> But generally smart+religious = Liberal.



Show me the words 'smart' and 'religious' side by and I instinctively start wondering what atrocities the person thus described is responsible for.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2017)

bemused said:


> I notice recently Hillary blaming Sanders for her failure to beat the orange one. Hillary Clinton has launched an astonishing attack on Bernie Sanders



She's aware that Bernie wasn't in the presidential race I take it? You know, because she DEFINITELY DID NOT cheat in the primaries?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2017)

8den said:


> Ah, I see my problem, source was taken from here,
> 
> 
> Show this chart to anyone who says Brexit is the 'will of the British people'
> ...


That's mighty good of you. Who taught you maths, chuck?


----------



## bemused (Sep 6, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> She's aware that Bernie wasn't in the presidential race I take it? You know, because she DEFINITELY DID NOT cheat in the primaries?



I feel a little sorry for her because people think 'how could she lose to Trump' seemingly forgetting that Trump clobbered a host professional Republicans on his way the the nomination. Although she does seem unable to accept her campaign lost to Trump rather blames everyone and everything else.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 7, 2017)

I dunno about that statement Sarah, I reckon I could provide a huge list of principled men you would not respect and would probably end your shitty career if you came out with it in public


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 115259
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about that statement Sarah, I reckon I could provide a huge list of principled men you would not respect and would probably end your shitty career if you came out with it in public


Go on share by the medium of pm


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 7, 2017)

It would get me banged up if i came out with it


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 7, 2017)

I keep on skim reading this as "Tory death spaniel."

Which is a very different thing.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 7, 2017)

nah not Spaniels, Hezza only kills his mums Alsatians


----------



## 8den (Sep 7, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> I keep on skim reading this as "Tory death spaniel."
> 
> Which is a very different thing.



The death spaniel haunts tory MPs who voted for the hunting ban.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2017)

seen on tweeter - looks like a letter in the guardian


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 11, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> seen on tweeter - looks like a letter in the guardian



Yes, that letter was in Saturday's printed edition of the Guardian.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2017)

there will be a vote on that 1bn bung in parliament then. Should be fun.


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> there will be a vote on that 1bn bung in parliament then. Should be fun.


As Stephen Bush points out here, there was always going to be a vote on it.


----------



## bemused (Sep 11, 2017)

killer b said:


> As Stephen Bush points out here, there was always going to be a vote on it.



I'm not sure why but whenever I see the name Gina Miller I stop reading.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2017)

the guardian short bit names her as 'campaigner' rather than her actual occupation. For reasons. IWGB mentioned also.


killer b said:


> As Stephen Bush points out here, there was always going to be a vote on it.


ah of course. Seems obvious once its explained like that.


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2017)

It was never going to be 'interesting' anyway - which tory or DUP member would vote against? 

More of the tiresome wishful thinking that had people thinking the courts could reverse brexit (from the same peddler of false hope, I see).


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 11, 2017)

In a lovely example of the dialectic at work, the most hardcore remain voters i know have switched from Saturday's pathetic opposition to demanding that it happen as quick as possible and on the worst possible terms for the UK population and with widespread chaos and poverty. All in order for them to be able to say _i told you so. _


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2017)

_it's the only way the fuckers will ever learn. _


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 14, 2017)

'The rise of food banks across the UK is actually "rather uplifting" because it shows the British people are charitable, Conservative MP Jacob Rees-Mogg said this morning.'

Jacob Rees-Mogg says the surge in food banks is actually 'rather uplifting'


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> 'The rise of food banks across the UK is actually "rather uplifting" because it shows the British people are charitable, Conservative MP Jacob Rees-Mogg said this morning.'
> 
> Jacob Rees-Mogg says the surge in food banks is actually 'rather uplifting'


He's a candidate for canal digging in south georgia


----------



## Wilf (Sep 14, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> 'The rise of food banks across the UK is actually "rather uplifting" because it shows the British people are charitable, Conservative MP Jacob Rees-Mogg said this morning.'
> 
> Jacob Rees-Mogg says the surge in food banks is actually 'rather uplifting'


I wonder at what point in his journey from birth at Ston Country House, to the family second home in Smith Square, to Westminster Under School, to Eton College, to Trinity College, to Rothchilds Bank, to the Houses of Parliament, he acquired such knowledge on poverty?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2017)

Wilf said:


> I wonder at what point in his journey from birth at Ston Country House, to the family second home in Smith Square, to Westminster Under School, to Eton College, to Trinity College, to Rothchilds Bank, to the Houses of Parliament, he acquired such knowledge on poverty?



Or on the British people.  I thought that he only ever talked to his nanny.


----------



## The Pale King (Sep 14, 2017)

You could only take his perspective if you could never conceive of yourself as ever having to use a foodbank, or could imagine anyone you cared about doing same. Seems to me a total refusal of any ground of empathy.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 14, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or on the British people.  I thought that he only ever talked to his nanny.


I'm sure there was also a little man from the village who used to bring supplies up to the big house.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2017)

Wilf said:


> I'm sure there was also a little man from the village who used to bring supplies up to the big house.



Ah yes, and possibly Young Alf, the nonagenerian gardener.


----------



## The Pale King (Sep 14, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Ah yes, and possibly Young Alf, the nonagenerian gardener.



And a couple of local village lads, Jed and Seth, who would bring in the harvest in return for a shiny apple


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2017)

The Pale King said:


> And a couple of local village lads, Jed and Seth, who would bring in the harvest in return for a shiny apple



And initiation into the art of buggery from "The Young Master", who learned it on the playing fields (and in the dormitories) of Eton. _Droit de seigneur_ is, alas, still alive at Moggy Manor.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 14, 2017)

The Pale King said:


> And a couple of local village lads, Jed and Seth, who would bring in the harvest in return for a shiny apple


In the past, payment would have been scrumpy and a trestle table of pies in the stables. I'm not sure what aristos pay their zero hours workers in today. Pringles?


----------



## The Pale King (Sep 14, 2017)

Wilf said:


> In the past, payment would have been scrumpy and a trestle table of pies in the stables. I'm not sure what aristos pay their zero hours workers in today. Pringles?



That or a lucky dip from the gamekeeper's pocket


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 14, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> 'The rise of food banks across the UK is actually "rather uplifting" because it shows the British people are charitable, Conservative MP Jacob Rees-Mogg said this morning.'
> 
> Jacob Rees-Mogg says the surge in food banks is actually 'rather uplifting'


 



Pickman's model said:


> He's a candidate for canal digging in south georgia


 
Do we need any fresh virgin labour for the asbestos or uranium mines ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2017)

I've had mogg bagsied in for the salt mines for ages.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 14, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I've had mogg bagsied in for the salt mines for ages.


It's hard to think what the most hellish hell would be for somebody like Rees Mogg. Being forced to listen to guitars and tambourines kumbayahing their way through eternity, whilst sharing a sleeping bag with a collection of Jehovah's Witnesses, Scientologists and Hare Krishnas?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh, and if he's really bad being forced to read out the Nicene Creed every hour, but with the random inclusion of grocer's apostrophes and the word _BOGIES_!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2017)

I think he'd rather suit being regularly uplifted by a trip to the food bank now and then for all his comestibles

Until the day he's turned away


----------



## Wilf (Sep 14, 2017)

If we are to have bespoke Hells for Tories, a certain 116 page thread on here gives a few clues as to what awaits David Cameron.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 14, 2017)

be made to liquidate his assets, donate the cash to the Food bank and be forced to hand over the bags to the people at the food bank personally, every fucking day from 7Am to 9PM,  until the F/bank has used up cash.  only then he can be shipped down to South Georgia , shackled on a retuning guano boat. and be forced to eat so badly he gets scurvy

that makes me feel a bit better. not much but a bit


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2017)

it'd have to be the victory. You know the one. That would truly hurt. The realm, gone. The statuary smashed in the streets.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 14, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> be made to liquidate his assets, donate the cash to the Food bank and be forced to hand over the bags to the people at the food bank personally, every fucking day from 7Am to 9PM,  until the F/bank has used up cash.  only then he can be shipped down to South Georgia , shackled on a retuning guano boat. and be forced to eat so badly he gets scurvy
> 
> that makes me feel a bit better. not much but a bit


As Gregor Samsa Jacob Rees-Mogg awoke one morning from uneasy dreams he found himself transformed in his bed into a gigantic insect lashed to the mast of the General Belgrano and it was the 2nd of April, 1982. Well, thought Jakey, 'the Royal Navy will soon get me out of this pickle'...


----------



## 19force8 (Sep 14, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> it'd have to be the victory. You know the one. That would truly hurt. The realm, gone. The statuary smashed in the streets.


That and made to live in temporary accommodation with only other Tories for neighbours* until everyone else had decent homes. Given two or three jobs as cleaners and expected to work 60+ hours per week to earn just enough to feed themselves.**

* Not fair on anyone else to have to put up with them.

** Kids would, of course, be fed at school and at local youth club.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 14, 2017)

19force8 said:


> That and made to live in temporary accommodation with only other Tories for neighbours* until everyone else had decent homes. Given two or three jobs as cleaners and expected to work 60+ hours per week to earn just enough to feed themselves.**
> 
> * Not fair on anyone else to have to put up with them.
> 
> ** *Kids would, of course, be fed at school and at local youth club*.


 
Within the tory pledge of a breakfast budget at 6.8p per child for school breakfast obvs


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Sep 14, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Within the tory pledge of a breakfast budget at 6.8p per child for school breakfast obvs


How much does a bowl of gruel cost anyway?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 14, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Within the tory pledge of a breakfast budget at 6.8p per child for school breakfast obvs


Poor little Sixtus, only gets one hash brown and 3 beans. No FEB for him.


----------



## bemused (Sep 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> He's a candidate for canal digging in south georgia



He'd make a good spade handle.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2017)

bemused said:


> He'd make a good spade handle.


That's a pity because I was thinking that his bones, ground to meal, could help fertilise allotments for the prisoners on south georgia


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> 'The rise of food banks across the UK is actually "rather uplifting" because it shows the British people are charitable, Conservative MP Jacob Rees-Mogg said this morning.'
> 
> Jacob Rees-Mogg says the surge in food banks is actually 'rather uplifting'



people use the food banks because the tories have told them they are there


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 14, 2017)

The only kind of lifting up Jacob Rees-Mogg needs is by his neck.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 14, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> The only kind of lifting up Jacob Rees-Mogg needs is by his neck.


Weird times in which we live, with Mogg being quoted as the future leader (not that I think he really has a chance).  I always saw him as something the Tory Party had employed to make the next most absurd, privileged, chinless weirdo feel a bit better about himself. A joke object in some kind of Atrocity Exhibition, one that got away from Banksy's Dismaland, an explosion in the Brian-Sewell-Book-of-Common-Prayer-Cunt-Factory.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 15, 2017)

He is Boris mk II - primed to be rolled out to say something obscure in latin to draw attention away from whichever shambolic leadership fuckup is next.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 15, 2017)

I wish they would fucking hurry up and tear each other to pieces, preferably in the most unpleasant manner possible. All the while they keep limping incompetently along they are just prolonging the agony for the rest of us.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> How much does a bowl of gruel cost anyway?


Oh 

That's the sort of thing David Cameron or Jacob Rees-Mogg might ask


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Sep 16, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh
> 
> That's the sort of thing David Cameron or Jacob Rees-Mogg might ask


If Rees-Mogg doesn't already know the answer to that question I would be very surprised.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> If Rees-Mogg doesn't already know the answer to that question I would be very surprised.


I wouldn't be


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 16, 2017)

Standard daily statistics briefing for Tory politicians to rnsure they are not caught out by the meddling 4th estate :

price of 1st class stamp
Pint of Milk
Loaf of bread
bowl of gruel


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Sep 16, 2017)

If my annual payrise is below inflation (again!!) this year I will probably need to know what a bowl of gruel costs before too long anyway


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> The only kind of lifting up Jacob Rees-Mogg needs is by his neck.



His head's no wider than his neck though, I don't think it would even be possible to hang the fucker.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 17, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> His head's no wider than his neck though, I don't think it would even be possible to hang the fucker.



No biggie, I am more than happy to rip his arms off and beat him to death with the soggy ends.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> His head's no wider than his neck though, I don't think it would even be possible to hang the fucker.


Break him on the wheel, everyone's a winner


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> If my annual payrise is below inflation (again!!) this year I will probably need to know what a bowl of gruel costs before too long anyway


£5 at cereal killers I hear


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 17, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> His head's no wider than his neck though, I don't think it would even be possible to hang the fucker.



Rope technology has come on in leaps and bounds since 1965


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Rope technology has come on in leaps and bounds since 1965


Yeh. But hanging too good


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2017)

Badgers said:


>



So about 20 years (at most) until they are a fringe party?


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 17, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. But hanging too good



Hang him up, fill his pockets with nuts and sweets and have at him with sticks, pinata-style.

Good catholic fun for all ages!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2017)

Badgers said:


> So about 20 years (at most) until they are a fringe party?


At that age none of them will be able to grow a fringe


----------



## bemused (Sep 17, 2017)

Badgers said:


> So about 20 years (at most) until they are a fringe party?



Not really, the older people get the more likley they are to vote Tory.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 17, 2017)

bemused said:


> Not really, the older people get the more likley they are to vote Tory.



It's called Dementia.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 18, 2017)

Badgers said:


> So about 20 years (at most) until they are a fringe party?


You know this is exactly the same line that people were spinning 20 years ago. Hell, there are posts on here from 4/8 years ago about how the Republican party was 'going to be made obsolete' by demographics. It's crap.


----------



## JTG (Sep 18, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> You know this is exactly the same line that people were spinning 20 years ago. Hell, there are posts on here from 4/8 years ago about how the Republican party was 'going to be made obsolete' by demographics. It's crap.


It completely disregards the possibility that people's outlook, priorities etc change as they age


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 18, 2017)

Agree they're not going to die out but it's already clear that their membership is diminishing. That might change but it's hard to see them turning that around very soon. They're already becoming less representative of the traditional Tory club Bufton-Tufton types and more of big business and I'd think they'd go further that way.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 18, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> You know this is exactly the same line that people were spinning 20 years ago. Hell, there are posts on here from 4/8 years ago about how the Republican party was 'going to be made obsolete' by demographics. It's crap.


I think you're probably right, but nonetheless the tories themselves are clearly worried by their fast-ageing membership and their near-total failure in youth recruitment (and by 'youth', that basically means anyone under 40 as far as they're concerned. Their member rolls fie completely when they hit that age group). Ditto, the withering of their base, full stop
The Tories are putting a huge effort into addressing this; hence 'Activate' and 'YourConviction'. Unfortunately, both were pretty clueless, and have more or less failed completely,already


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Sep 18, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> I think you're probably right, but nonetheless the tories themselves are clearly worried by their fast-ageing membership and their near-total failure in youth recruitment (and by 'youth', that basically means anyone under 40 as far as they're concerned. Their member rolls fie completely when they hit that age group). Ditto, the withering of their base, full stop
> The Tories are putting a huge effort into addressing this; hence 'Activate' and 'YourConviction'. Unfortunately, both were pretty clueless, and have more or less failed completely,already


They certainly have, I'm in the target range and this is literally the first I've ever heard of these just googled them and found a guardian story rubbishing the idea.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 19, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> They certainly have, I'm in the target range and this is literally the first I've ever heard of these just googled them and found a guardian story rubbishing the idea.


Tbf, the Guardian barely needed to try to slate them: the whole things were done so excruciatingly badly, they more or less shot themselves down


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 19, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> I think you're probably right, but nonetheless the tories themselves are clearly worried by their fast-ageing membership and their near-total failure in youth recruitment (and by 'youth', that basically means anyone under 40 as far as they're concerned. Their member rolls fie completely when they hit that age group). Ditto, the withering of their base, full stop
> The Tories are putting a huge effort into addressing this; hence 'Activate' and 'YourConviction'. Unfortunately, both were pretty clueless, and have more or less failed completely,already


Sure, the last GE showed what an large and active membership can do and this is an area that the Tories are weak on. But they aren't going to become a minor party and they can still pull in large number of voters even with a small base. 

It is an area for concern for them but I really dislike these 'oh the demographics will kill off X' arguments. Beside being shown to be false time and time again they (as JTG pointed out above) ignore the fact that people's outlook/positions change, and change in response to material conditions.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> The Tories are putting a huge effort into addressing this; hence 'Activate' and 'YourConviction'. Unfortunately, both were pretty clueless, and have more or less failed completely,already


Almost no efforts were put into Activate and YourConviction, fairly obviously.


----------



## bemused (Sep 19, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Sure, the last GE showed what an large and active membership can do and this is an area that the Tories are weak on. But they aren't going to become a minor party and they can still pull in large number of voters even with a small base.
> 
> It is an area for concern for them but I really dislike these 'oh the demographics will kill off X' arguments. Beside being shown to be false time and time again they (as JTG pointed out above) ignore the fact that people's outlook/positions change, and change in response to material conditions.



It is the trap of confusing correlation with causation. 

The Conservative Party still captured more votes than Labour whilst at the same time executing possibly the worst election campaign in recent history. I'm not sure the theory of 'one more big push' is that valid. The next election isn't due until 2022, I doubt the Tories are going to pull the trigger on an early one until they believe they are in a strong electoral position.


----------



## bemused (Sep 19, 2017)

killer b said:


> Almost no efforts were put into Activate and YourConviction, fairly obviously.



I don't really understand how Momentum came about, was is a group set up by parts of Corbyn's leadership campaign or was it a spontaneous happening?


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2017)

bemused said:


> I don't really understand how Momentum came about, was is a group set up by parts of Corbyn's leadership campaign or was it a spontaneous happening?


It was set up in response to the number of younger people joining to vote for Corbyn, in the expectation that they may be put off by the normal business of local party politics - so set up by members of Corbyn's leadership campaign to respond to a spontaneous happening.


----------



## bemused (Sep 19, 2017)

killer b said:


> It was set up in response to the number of younger people joining to vote for Corbyn, in the expectation that they may be put off by the normal business of local party politics - so set up by members of Corbyn's leadership campaign to respond to a spontaneous happening.



Thanks, do you think it was the fact it was built around Corbyn rather than the Party is what made it so successful and ultimately very difficult to replicate?


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2017)

It's difficult for the Tories to replicate because they don't have a few hundred thousand energetic new members.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2017)

Although it's worth remembering that until the recent general election, Momentum was widely considered an ineffective, gaffe-prone laughing stock.


----------



## bemused (Sep 19, 2017)

killer b said:


> It's difficult for the Tories to replicate because they don't have a few hundred thousand energetic new members.



I think Party membership is overblown to some extent. I know from Labour members where I live they were amazed how many warm bodies they had to bang on doors. so having 600,000 paid members is cool, however, with four times the membership of the Tory Party, I don't think they were four times more effective electorally. I'm not sure votes are swung by people knocking on doors and pushing leaflets through letterboxes - IMHO.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2017)

You could be right, but we were talking about the Tories' ability to create a version of Momentum, not how effective they are: and the Tories just don't have the numbers.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2017)

bemused said:


> I'm not sure votes are swung by people knocking on doors and pushing leaflets through letterboxes - IMHO.


I thought that stuff was for getting known supporters to actually vote, rather than change minds.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I thought that stuff was for getting known supporters to actually vote, rather than change minds.


Usually - but also for getting a new or possibly unknown policy with specific local impact out there. Tailoring the issues to highlight in specific areas is one way of producing new voters rather than just encouraging existing supporters. The new labour manifesto provided loads of opps for that.


----------



## bemused (Sep 19, 2017)

killer b said:


> You could be right, but we were talking about the Tories' ability to create a version of Momentum, not how effective they are: and the Tories just don't have the numbers.



It would seem to me that the Tories would struggle to create their own version of Momentum because that movement is comprised of people who wanted to take the Labour more to the left and found a figurehead who they thought represented that aspiration. I don't think there is a candidate (a popular one at least) in the Tory Party who wants to move further to the right, whenever they do they lose. If anything they seem to want to move onto the ground of new Labour in the hope that Labour is vacating it as they move further to the left.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 19, 2017)

.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 19, 2017)

bemused said:


> It would seem to me that the Tories would struggle to create their own version of Momentum because that movement is comprised of people who wanted to take the Labour more to the left and found a figurehead who they thought represented that aspiration. I don't think there is a candidate (a popular one at least) in the Tory Party who wants to move further to the right, whenever they do they lose. If anything they seem to want to move onto the ground of new Labour in the hope that Labour is vacating it as they move further to the left.


If you were planning an extension to the back of your house would you make sure to knock down the front at the same time? Or would you prefer a larger house overall?


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2017)

bemused said:


> It would seem to me that the Tories would struggle to create their own version of Momentum because that movement is comprised of people who wanted to take the Labour more to the left and found a figurehead who they thought represented that aspiration. I don't think there is a candidate (a popular one at least) in the Tory Party who wants to move further to the right, whenever they do they lose. If anything they seem to want to move onto the ground of new Labour in the hope that Labour is vacating it as they move further to the left.


I don't think there is a similar group of currently unrepresented supporters on the right, just waiting for an exciting new tory leader to fire them up, more to the point.


----------



## bemused (Sep 19, 2017)

killer b said:


> I don't think there is a similar group of currently unrepresented supporters on the right, just waiting for an exciting new tory leader to fire them up.



There isn't, which is their problem.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2017)

I also don't think political parties operate as exact mirrors of each other, and a mass membership isn't something they necessarily need to win elections.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2017)

killer b said:


> I don't think there is a similar group of currently unrepresented supporters on the right, just waiting for an exciting new tory leader to fire them up, more to the point.


i too hope a tory leader would seize the opportunity to bring back burning at the stake for fascists. but i don't think it's on the cards.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 19, 2017)

killer b said:


> I also don't think political parties operate as exact mirrors of each other, and a mass membership isn't something they necessarily need to win elections.



I was wondering about this.  Given the tories ability to raise more than sufficient funds from donors and the way people access information increasingly how important is having a large grass routes movement to them?  It seems to me something that will always be more important to Labour especially if they continue down this route because they will have to rely on numerous small donations for funding.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Sep 21, 2017)

339 years too late.



Fraternal Greetings, ResistanceMP3


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 22, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Hang him up, fill his pockets with nuts and sweets and have at him with sticks, pinata-style.
> 
> Good catholic fun for all ages!



Looks like the priest in the pic is having some good catholic fun under his robes, the sick fuck!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 25, 2017)

So where are the new tories going to come from ? Cannot see much sloppage from UKIP crashing and burning as not that many kippers seem to be politcally engaged enough, Not many fucked off labour members left to jump ship - they are well gone already. The Lib dem vermin have precious little to spare.the disparate rightist groups meh

is there a bulge of privately educated yoot coming along who have inherited their  self made parents lust for success? 

any ideas ?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 26, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Sure, the last GE showed what an large and active membership can do and this is an area that the Tories are weak on. But they aren't going to become a minor party and they can still pull in large number of voters even with a small base.
> 
> It is an area for concern for them but I really dislike these 'oh the demographics will kill off X' arguments. Beside being shown to be false time and time again they (as JTG pointed out above) ignore the fact that people's outlook/positions change, and change in response to material conditions.


I certainly agree that they do change, over time. But equally, the common assumption, that people always move to the right, as they grow older, is to my mind, equally glib, and questionable. 
It's certainly true for many, but by no means all, or even most of us. 
If anything, I for one am more left wing than in my teens


----------



## Poi E (Sep 27, 2017)

bemused said:


> Not really, the older people get the more likley they are to vote Tory.



Only those with assets or a pension to protect. The likely pool of oldie Tory voters will shrink thanks to their policies.


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2017)

This is up in Salford this morning.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 30, 2017)

Why on earth do they keep going back to Manchester for their conference?  Do they just feed off of abuse and hurled eggs or is there an arrogance behind it all?  We go where we want? 

Surely there must be a part of the country more sympathetic to them that has adequate conferencing facilities?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 30, 2017)

Who knows? I see from social media that there's plenty of people intending to go and protest though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Why on earth do they keep going back to Manchester for their conference?  Do they just feed off of abuse and hurled eggs or is there an arrogance behind it all?  We go where we want?
> 
> Surely there must be a part of the country more sympathetic to them that has adequate conferencing facilities?


manchester is the most friendly city for tories in the uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2017)

killer b said:


> This is up in Salford this morning.
> 
> View attachment 116763


i lean towards defenstration myself


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2017)

Plenty of O/T for GMP eh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Plenty of O/T for GMP eh.


they could be defenstrated too


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 30, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i lean towards defenstration myself
> 
> View attachment 116771



Boris Johnson leaving the next  cabinet meeting .....


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Boris Johnson leaving the next  cabinet meeting .....


boris johnson could feed the entire tory party conference


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2017)

Vegetarian sensibilities offended. Why not a nice bit of bonemeal fertiliser for Corbyn's allotment instead?


----------



## Knotted (Sep 30, 2017)

Tory membership slump puts party in crisis


> The figure means that not only are the Conservatives well below Labour’s soaring membership of 569,500 but are either neck and neck or below the membership of the Liberal Democrats – who have also seen a jump in members from 61,000  to 102,000.
> 
> Mr Strafford said: “The party is facing oblivion. If you take the fact only 10 per cent of the membership is likely to be very active they will not have enough people on the ground to fight an election – they won’t even have enough people to man polling stations on the day.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Why on earth do they keep going back to Manchester for their conference?  Do they just feed off of abuse and hurled eggs or is there an arrogance behind it all?  We go where we want?
> 
> Surely there must be a part of the country more sympathetic to them that has adequate conferencing facilities?



Only place outside london with a police force equipped for large scale public order stuff.


----------



## agricola (Sep 30, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Only place outside london with a police force equipped for large scale public order stuff.



Not really - almost every constabulary uses mutual aid for large scale events like this, the only exceptions being the Met (though even here its not unknown) and the Scottish force.  

I think they prefer Manchester because they see it as the Northern equivalent of London - tarted up shopping, successful football teams, decent public transport, rude locals etc.


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2017)

By all accounts they had a three year contract, which finishes this year.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 1, 2017)

There is always room at the grand in Brighton for another few tory conferences


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 1, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> There is always room at the grand in Brighton for another few tory conferences



costs a bomb though ...


----------



## Raheem (Oct 1, 2017)

Bomb or no bomb, Tory conferences are always a tragic waste of life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2017)

Raheem said:


> Bomb or no bomb, Tory conferences are always a tragic waste of life.


People die as a direct result of tory conferences


----------



## Cloo (Oct 1, 2017)

Badgers said:


>



I was gonna say - average age *must* be over 70 by now.


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Oct 1, 2017)

I think it could be interesting this year, no matter how much they stage manage things, sooner or later someone is going to stand up and say "What the Fuck happened on the 8th June Theresa, can you explain it to us?"


----------



## binka (Oct 1, 2017)

May announces 'help' for students by capping uni fees at £9250 and raising the repayment threshold to £25k with the promise of a review to look at cutting fees, re-introducing grants and/or reducing the insane 6%+ interest rate. 

Not sure how many young people (or their parents) will be swayed by this. If they actually wanted to do something about it they wouldn't be announcing a review they could just do it and like an energy price cap they wouldn't struggle to get it passed.

What they're basically saying is Labour are right but we're not going to do anything about it


----------



## teqniq (Oct 1, 2017)

Anti-abortion MP Jacob Rees-Mogg admits profiting from sale of abortion pills


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 1, 2017)

Announcing a 'freeze' on University fees immediately after putting them up, we're being governed by people with the same cynical dishonesty as the utility companies. Do they really think people are that stupid? Hopeless cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 2, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i lean towards defenstration myself
> 
> View attachment 116771



AKA "the Prague solution".


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Announcing a 'freeze' on University fees immediately after putting them up, we're being governed by people with the same cynical dishonesty as the utility companies. Do they really think people are that stupid? Hopeless cunts.


Not only that, they're talking about reducing course length #shrinkflation


----------



## emanymton (Oct 2, 2017)

killer b said:


> By all accounts they had a three year contract, which finishes this year.


Last years was in Birmingham?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 2, 2017)

Knotted said:


> Tory membership slump puts party in crisis


Just trying to scare people into signing back up IMO.


----------



## killer b (Oct 2, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Last years was in Birmingham?


Not three consecutive years.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 3, 2017)

Breakfast telly is on. The pair of non threatening poltroons have just mauled Mayhem over her utter nonsensical non answer blethering responses to pretty straightforward question. How the FUCK has it come to this ?


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2017)

I haven't seen or heard any of this morning's round of interviews, but I did watch (some of) the Marr interview from Sunday - which was thought to be a disaster by almost all commentators - and thought she's actually on pretty good form atm, much better than she was during the election. Politicians always blether and avoid answering uncomfortable questions directly, nothing has changed there - what's changed is the questioning. She's had a complete loss of authority, and interviewers who were previously pretty supine are going in with much harder questions, more tenaciously, than they would have previously.


----------



## Happy Larry (Oct 3, 2017)

The "Hang the Tories" poster together with the hanged "corpses" doesn't reflect nearly as badly on the Tories as it does on those with the bad taste to erect it.

Haven't they anything better to do with their lives?


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2017)

I dunno. Who put it up?


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i lean towards defenstration myself
> 
> View attachment 116771



OT: Whenever you post this Pickman's model, it always reminds me of a Ravensburger jigsaw puzzle, I think this would make a wonderful Christmas present for the historically inclined.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2017)

Happy Larry said:


> The "Hang the Tories" poster together with the hanged "corpses" doesn't reflect nearly as badly on the Tories as it does on those with the bad taste to erect it.
> 
> Haven't they anything better to do with their lives?


you should preface your posts with "i write as a tory"


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2017)

this rees-mogg thing going round this morning is incredible.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 3, 2017)

Happy Larry said:


> The "Hang the Tories" poster together with the hanged "corpses" doesn't reflect nearly as badly on the Tories as it does on those with the bad taste to erect it.
> 
> Haven't they anything better to do with their lives?


 
It is disgusting indeed. Hanging has a terrible success rate if not carried out by a professional- and we have pitifully few of those left. a head shot and being fed to the pigs is a greener and more efficient solution


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 3, 2017)

killer b said:


> this rees-mogg thing going round this morning is incredible.





Backward, not forwards, the past is the new future


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> It is disgusting indeed. Hanging has a terrible success rate if not carried out by a professional- and we have pitifully few of those left. a head shot and being fed to the pigs is a greener and more efficient solution


This is a novel solution to the current dearth of available lime pits - I like it.


----------



## Happy Larry (Oct 3, 2017)

killer b said:


> this rees-mogg thing going round this morning is incredible.



It sure is. Nice to see some Moggie positivity instead of the continual whining, and negativity of those who, in their "defence", have little else to offer.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 3, 2017)

You are going to have do come up with better bait than that


----------



## existentialist (Oct 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> you should preface your posts with "i write as a tory"


He doesn't bloody need to


----------



## existentialist (Oct 3, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> It is disgusting indeed. Hanging has a terrible success rate if not carried out by a professional- and we have pitifully few of those left. a head shot and being fed to the pigs is a greener and more efficient solution


Not sure the shooting bit is all that green. Why not just feed them to the pigs unshot?


----------



## pesh (Oct 3, 2017)

Happy Larry said:


> Haven't they anything better to do with their lives?


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 4, 2017)

Eddie Mair just now on PM interviewing Amber Rudd.

He's on about how many conservative policies are now being made as a direct reaction to Labour policies, and he asks ''She's copying so many things from Jeremy Corbyn, what's she going to do next, grow a beard and start an allotment?''

''You were sitting next to Boris Johnson, do you think people really want Bernard Manning as prime minister?''

I enjoyed that too.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 4, 2017)

mojo pixy I was sat in the car at Doncaster rail station listening to Eddie rip into Rudd, I was laughing so much I became a person of interest to two Transport police officers for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 4, 2017)

The audience was taking the piss out of Rees Moggs history shtick. Not a very resounding response.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 5, 2017)

existentialist said:


> Not sure the shooting bit is all that green. Why not just feed them to the pigs unshot?



While we're at it, pigs are not the greenest. It is technically possible to compost human beings alive?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2017)

Leaked: Bullingdon Club invitation letter


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 5, 2017)

Raheem said:


> While we're at it, pigs are not the greenest. It is technically possible to compost human beings alive?



I reckon an anaerobic digester would be pretty fatal.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 5, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> mojo pixy I was sat in the car at Doncaster rail station listening to Eddie rip into Rudd, I was laughing so much I became a person of interest to two Transport police officers for a couple of minutes.



TBF, someone laughing while in Donny rail station *is* suspicious!


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 5, 2017)

Ruth Davidson's the answer although I'm not sure what the question is ( although it probably involves Boris Johnson ) - the fact she's in the Scottish Parliament & an ardent Remainer are probably minor details at the moment


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2017)

hot air baboon said:


> Ruth Davidson's the answer although I'm not sure what the question is ( although it probably involves Boris Johnson ) - the fact she's in the Scottish Parliament & an ardent Remainer are probably minor details at the moment



She is their Dan Jarvis, a floating crate of unknown contents with which to cling to as the vessel goes down.


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2017)

I reckon May is done. So who's next? Looks to me like the hardest brexit supporter on the ballot gets the job, so it all depends on what happens in the PCP (Leadsom would defo have won if it had gone to the membership last time, hence the fudge to get _safe pair of hands lol_ May in the No. 10) - does anyone have a breakdown of the various factions in the parliamentary party atm? Does the same balance of power that saw May waved through unapposed still hold?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 5, 2017)

killer b said:


> I reckon May is done. So who's next? Looks to me like the hardest brexit supporter on the ballot gets the job, so it all depends on what happens in the PCP (Leadsom would defo have won if it had gone to the membership last time, hence the fudge to get _safe pair of hands lol_ May in the No. 10) - does anyone have a breakdown of the various factions in the parliamentary party atm? Does the same balance of power that saw May waved through unapposed still hold?



I think it's going to be more complicated than that, because the stakes are so high. I think the grey suits will conspire to offer up a candidate who the Brexiteers can vote for, but who can be relied upon to betray them. Just a hunch, but I think that man is David Davis.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 5, 2017)

The same David Davis who is, and has been for quite some time, a massive Eurosceptic?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 5, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> The same David Davis who is, and has been for quite some time, a massive Eurosceptic?



Yes. Like I say, it's only a hunch. But, if it goes to the membership, only a massive Eurosceptic can win, and you won't get away with not offering them one. But, at the same time, a massive Eurosceptic winning would be a disaster. So, how to square that circle?


----------



## Poi E (Oct 5, 2017)

JR Mogg if only to please the DUP.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2017)

Raheem said:


> I think it's going to be more complicated than that, because the stakes are so high. I think the grey suits will conspire to offer up a candidate who the Brexiteers can vote for, but who can be relied upon to betray them. Just a hunch, but I think that man is David Davis.


 
I hope not, I have £50 on Hammond @ 15/1


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I hope not, I have £50 on Hammond @ 15/1


I think that's a reasonable bet, but there's a lot of noise that they want someone from the 2010/15 intake today


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2017)

Raheem said:


> I think it's going to be more complicated than that, because the stakes are so high. I think the grey suits will conspire to offer up a candidate who the Brexiteers can vote for, but who can be relied upon to betray them. Just a hunch, but I think that man is David Davis.


the same dd retiring in 2019?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 5, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> the same dd retiring in 2019?



Yes. And the same one who's said he's not interested in the job. You have had the chance to observe the behaviour of politicians before?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2017)

Raheem said:


> Yes. And the same one who's said he's not interested in the job. You have had the chance to observe the behaviour of politicians before?


yes. i've watched dd for some years now and being as he stood against dc for the tory leadership and lost i think he's not going to be running for it again, especially as he knows better than most people the sort of clusterfuck the next tory leader's going to be facing.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2017)

My £50 on Starmer @ 11/1 seems great value at the time


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 5, 2017)

DD likely but, even compared to May, he's a total lightweight. Vain, oversensitive and prone to bollocking civil servants who challenge him (or so I've heard from a reliable source). Lets hope he gets the job, just to continue enjoying the disintegrating clusterfuck.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 5, 2017)

The wider membership get the final say in who's the leader for the Tories, no? If so then I can't see it being anyone else but a Brexit loon. The membership did 'moderate' with Cameron, and they loathed him.


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2017)

DD's boat has long since sailed.  The only plausible alternative to May is Boris, and they all know it; that is why she has been able to hang on in spite of a record of largely self-inflicted disaster without parallel in peacetime.


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2017)

There's a number of plausible alternatives, though _Johnson_ (not 'Boris') would surely throw his hat in the ring this time.


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 5, 2017)

the quiet woman needs to turn up the volume......

( oh no hang on - they've tried that one already )




killer b said:


> There's a number of plausible alternatives, though _Johnson_ (not 'Boris') would surely throw his hat in the ring this time.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 5, 2017)

killer b said:


> does anyone have a breakdown of the various factions in the parliamentary party atm?



a bunch of cunts

another bunch of cunts

that bunch of cunts

and the other bunch of cunts

hope that helps


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a bunch of cunts
> 
> another bunch of cunts
> 
> ...


Cunts in govt
Cunts in opposition
Always the same


----------



## Fingers (Oct 5, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I wish you well with this, but I suggest you don't put any important data on it that's not backed up.





eatmorecheese said:


> DD likely but, even compared to May, he's a total lightweight. Vain, oversensitive and prone to bollocking civil servants who challenge him (or so I've heard from a reliable source). Lets hope he gets the job, just to continue enjoying the disintegrating clusterfuck.



I know someone who used to work for him. laziest bastard in politics by all account.


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2017)

Front page of the times tomorrow - shapps leading the charge. So she's probably safe...


----------



## agricola (Oct 5, 2017)

killer b said:


> View attachment 117172
> 
> Front page of the times tomorrow - shapps leading the charge. So she's probably safe...



et tu, viridi?


----------



## Smangus (Oct 5, 2017)

Shapps fucking hell ,it gets better and better! Lol


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2017)

agricola said:


> et tu, viridi?


Hopefully she ruins Shapps the cunt for this and then lingers on just long enough to tear the party asunder before her public breakdown.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm still laughing at the letters falling off the wall behind her while she was coughing . After she'd spent weeks planning to turn it around with her keynote conference speech .  If ever there was a sign from above to	" just fuck off" that was it . If they'd put that in " the thick of it " you couldn't suspend your disbelief, it'd have jumped the shark . 
Just a pity that comedian hadn't waited for a bit to hand her the P45 . Seriously got his comedy timing wrong . Corbyn played a blinder losing that election by a narrow margin...he must have been rolling about the floor the other day watching that performance...probably through his fingers . Incompetence that attracts seriously bad luck...pure gold .


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 6, 2017)

Listened the other day to some talking head who noted May attended some fringe conference thing to give a talk , obviously courting the grass roots shed usually be ignoring . Even there at this tiny effort she was humiliated . They made her wait while 2....2...utter nobodies who'd sponsored the thing for a few grand made their speeches first . A total laughing stock . Even the tiny little Tories are putting the boot in . And that was before her podium clusterfuck .
On top of that she has Boris doing his utmost best to get himself sacked so he can knife her , with her petrified of sacking him because the instant she does hell knife her . And with the ammunition she's given him it'll be an even more unmercifully knifing than it would have been last week . The longer she hangs on the longer the roll of dishonour that'll be wheeled out gets .  Were she human I'd almost feel sorry for her .


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 6, 2017)

agricola said:


> DD's boat has long since sailed.  The only plausible alternative to May is Boris, and they all know it; that is why she has been able to hang on in spite of a record of largely self-inflicted disaster without parallel in peacetime.



He's the one for sure . As soon as he can get himself sacked hell be going for it .


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

Shapps is already out in the cold, nothing to ruin. Actually, I guess it's worth noting that the mps who've broken ranks so far are all from the liberal wing of the party - reckon they must think they have the numbers.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> Shapps is already out in the cold, nothing to ruin. Actually, I guess it's worth noting that the mps who've broken ranks so far are all from the liberal wing of the party - reckon they must think they have the numbers.



Extra numbers if you count Michael Green . . .


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 6, 2017)

May is leaking copious amounts of blood in the water . Haemoragging at every turn no matter what she does, walking disaster . Action means immediate defeat, inaction means even more humiliating defeat with prolonged agony .  If i were her id just throw the towel in and fuck off before it gets any worse ..cant really see why shes still hanging around . Its simply in the nature of the sharks to start circling in these conditions . Literally can't help themselves even if they wanted otherwise  . Even Farage must have a face on him like a naughty elf taking a shit on your duvet .


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)

Hang in until the bitter end tess. Don’t give up - yours is a life of public service


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2017)

how much pain can she take? Some sort of martyr complex?

Shes like some tragic Victorian heroine slowly dieing  on a bed whilst coughing blood into a handkerchief.

She should have resigned mid-speech by saying "actually - fuck this for a game of soldiers - lets see how well one of you cunts gets on - cos im off"  then storming off the stage and tipping a jug of water over Johnsons head en route. Would have gone up in everyone's estimation.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 6, 2017)

I for one Kaka Tim would have respect for her if she did and said exactly what you have posted above.
For a minute or two anyway!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> how much pain can she take? Some sort of martyr complex?
> 
> Shes like some tragic Victorian heroine slowly dieing  on a bed whilst coughing blood into a handkerchief.


 
Its the CoE background I suppose - Its excrutiating watching the crumbling of someone in real time, its effectively public self harm. Normally I would try to see the other side and have sympathy, but she is a nasty, greedy and uninspired piece of work. hang in there Tess- for the good of the country, for your people


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 6, 2017)

She could badly do with a boost . Maybe that much anticipated Trump visit could be her rebound moment .


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 6, 2017)

Tory Party facing "oblivion" as membership plummets and hopes Theresa May resigns


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 6, 2017)

Yep definite oblivion for a party that 42% of the vote four months ago, still has significant capital backing and that's basically polling neck-and-neck with Labour.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 6, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Yep definite oblivion for a party that 42% of the vote four months ago, still has significant capital backing and that's basically polling neck-and-neck with Labour.



Well as we all know at any one time one or other of the two main parties must be facing a total collapse they can never recover from. It was Labour about six months ago but they're looking up a bit so...


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 6, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well as we all know at any one time one or other of the two main parties must be facing a total collapse they can never recover from. It was Labour about six months ago but they're looking up a bit so...


Yep. You'd think the people making these breathless pronouncements might reflect on the (near) history but that's obviously asking a bit too much.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 6, 2017)

This thread this week:

 

redsquirrel:


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

Latest yougov (fieldwork weds & today) has labour 42 / tories 40 tbf. It's all been very enjoyable but the dial have barely twitched.


----------



## magneze (Oct 6, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I hope not, I have £50 on Hammond @ 15/1


A new Michael Howard.


----------



## Zirkus (Oct 6, 2017)

magneze said:


> A new Michael Howard.



Something of the meh about him


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Oct 6, 2017)

An awful lot of people vote(probably more than any of us would like to admit) vote on the principle of choosing the lesser evil, they vote Labour because they're afraid of Tory policies or they vote Tory because they're afraid of the Labour ones. I've offered my opinion many times before that is why the Liberal Democrats are now dead, A huge number of their voters were anti-Tory but realised Labour were no-hopers in their constituency.
Most of the people I know who say they will vote Tory come the next election whenever it might be say it is because they don't like Corbyn not because they like Theresa the Doomed. 
At the moment Corbyn is the key figure in UK politics, he's very divisive, people split into 2 camps, they've either like him or hate him but very few are indifferent. May on the other hand gets a modest amount  of hate but even the people who voted Tory last time are mostly meh, who again?


----------



## The Pale King (Oct 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> Latest yougov (fieldwork weds & today) has labour 42 / tories 40 tbf. It's all been very enjoyable but the dial have barely twitched.



Yeah, too early to tell and all that, but I still found that surprising (and a little worrying)


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

Corbyn is a divisive figure, but the numbers are changing. Very slowly, but they're there. Wouldn't be surprised to see him take a lead in the next couple of months, and Labour put on a more significant one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> Corbyn is a divisive figure, but the numbers are changing. Very slowly, but they're there. Wouldn't be surprised to see him take a lead in the next couple of months, and Labour put on a more significant one.


not sure why you think that's slowly.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> Latest yougov (fieldwork weds & today) has labour 42 / tories 40 tbf. It's all been very enjoyable but the dial have barely twitched.



Also worth thinking about the, imo quite plausible, hypothesis that a lot of the rapid movement in polling during the general election was due to a more rigorous enforcement of impartiality rules. Without that the BBC et al has slipped back into the balance of having on panels consisting of say Helen Lewis, David Davis and Isabel Hardman all commentating on how awful the Labour leadership is. Any election and those rules on impartiality kick back in but the Labour vote is starting from a much higher baseline.


----------



## Smangus (Oct 6, 2017)

Even though he lost JC  had a much better election campaign that Maybitch. He now comes across as a much more plausible option for many people who would not consider him before.


----------



## killer b (Oct 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> Corbyn is a divisive figure, but the numbers are changing. Very slowly, but they're there. Wouldn't be surprised to see him take a lead in the next couple of months, and Labour put on a more significant one.


Oh look

Labour pull clear of Tories as new poll shows voters prefer Corbyn over May as PM


----------



## killer b (Oct 8, 2017)

(It isn't yougov, mind. But still)


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 8, 2017)

Labour from '97 on won 3 elections on the trot with large majorities. The next 3 elections have seen the Tories go from minority government to small majority & back to minority government. It's quite possible that Labour could win next election with at least a reasonable majority.  Which makes Labour rather more successful than the Tories in the last 2 decades.

At last GE with annihilation of Labour predicted I reckoned Labour would not do that bad & a hung parliment was possible. The reason imho was not Brexit but housing. I'm happy to see that housing is becoming front centre of everything. I think victory at next GE will go to the party that offer detailed plans of how they will build council housing estates on the scale of the 60s/70s. I would guess voters would trust a Corbyn lead Labour party to deliver that more so than the Tories.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 8, 2017)

Conservative Brexiters turn fire on Philip Hammond's Treasury

seems the vermin are starting to proper go for it the "circular firing sqaud" department.

Team remain want May to sack Johnson. Team brexit want May to sack the chancellor. Team Panic Button want May to sack her self.

Also notable for an early sighting of the "stab in the back" narrative for brexits inevitable failure as  Bernard Jenkin argues that  



> the EU had “coopted the CBI, parts of the City and, it seems, the Treasury” to assist it in making the Brexit process difficult and damaging. “They are legitimising EU threats of economic disruption,” he said.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 9, 2017)

I just love the fact that Nadine Dorries somehow seems to be still in Parliament and being asked to give an opinion on something.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 9, 2017)

Torygraph own take on it - most of article is paywalled - but the opening paragraph is fun -

Boris Johnson will 'just say no' if Theresa May tries to sack him amid calls for 'miserable' Philip Hammond to face axe



> Boris Johnson will "just say no" if Theresa May tries to demote him, his allies have said as they warned sacking him as Foreign Secretary would undermine Brexit and destabilise the Government.
> 
> The Prime Minister is instead being urged by members of her Cabinet to sack Philip Hammond, the Chancellor, for "making Brexit hard" and being "miserable".
> 
> ...



FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!

Worth remembering that those tories going public with their posion - Shapps, Nadine Doris, Heseltine, Jenkins - are very likely acting as mouthpieces for government ministers.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 9, 2017)

Lolz. Surprisingly, out of the cabinet, that awful wanker Hammond has actually done some real life work stuff before he became an MP ( rarified *work* obvs but these things are all comparative).

Aon an aside, there is something deeply unsatisfying about Rudd - I cannot put my finger on it and Don't think its latent sexism in me, but something about her that gives me the unease that I do not get with the rest of them


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 9, 2017)

Gerry1time said:


> I just love the fact that Nadine Dorries somehow seems to be still in Parliament and being asked to give an opinion on something.



Democracy in action, innit?


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Oct 9, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Torygraph own take on it - most of article is paywalled - but the opening paragraph is fun -
> 
> Boris Johnson will 'just say no' if Theresa May tries to sack him amid calls for 'miserable' Philip Hammond to face axe
> 
> ...


I have this mental vision of them all in the Cabinet office and someone just chucking a knife into the middle of the table and watching them scramble for it


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 9, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Democracy in action, innit?



It really is the least worst option.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 9, 2017)

Each claiming the ball is in each other's court atm. How many balls are there in the court in total then?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 9, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Each claiming the ball is in each other's court atm. How many balls are there in the court in total then?



The whole court is nothing but balls.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 11, 2017)

i can heartily recommend reading conservative home at the moment. the comments are great for a chortle. full of despair with occasional bitterness, all aimed at each other. for full on vitriol though the comments on guido are great.


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> Corbyn is a divisive figure, but the numbers are changing. Very slowly, but they're there. Wouldn't be surprised to see him take a lead in the next couple of months, and Labour put on a more significant one.


aaaand yougov now have them level.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 13, 2017)

a pox on all their hosues


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> aaaand yougov now have them level.


what is the sum of 33+33+35?


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2017)

direct your pedantry at yougov, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 13, 2017)

Rounding. It's not weird at all. Although, when the rounded scores are level, reporting to greater accuracy would be nice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2017)

more interesting is that 11% of tory voters in june would go elsewhere, with half of that going to ukip


----------



## agricola (Oct 13, 2017)

Peak Hunt has been reached:



> The health secretary, Jeremy Hunt, has floated the idea of stopping walk-in patients from attending hospital emergency departments in an attempt to head off a winter crisis in the health service.
> 
> NHS England has denied it plans to pilot an idea that would require patients to consult their GP or NHS 111 before being allowed to go to A&E.
> 
> ...


----------



## tim (Oct 13, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Democracy in action, innit?


Ex-con Dennis McShame has been released and is continually popping up in the media, usually wittering about Europe.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> aaaand yougov now have them level.



i was hoping the grey bit was for larry the cat


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 13, 2017)

Hammond calling the EU the enemy. Then trying to retract it. Too late Phil you said it... 

The old story springs to mind about the new MP referring to the opposition as the enemy & the old hand MP explaining to him the opposition were his opponents & his enemies were sitting all around him?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 13, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Hammond calling the EU the enemy. Then trying to retract it. Too late Phil you said it...
> 
> The old story springs to mind about the new MP referring to the opposition as the enemy & the old hand MP explaining to him the opposition were his opponents & his enemies were sitting all around him?


Incidentally I've been watching Yes Minister this evening and listening to civil servants educate the minister on the common market "but surely we believe in the European dream" "we are there to make a pigs ear of the whole thing" ....very much in this vein


----------



## Raheem (Oct 13, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Hammond calling the EU the enemy. Then trying to retract it. Too late Phil you said it...



He may have finally cottoned on that the way to Tory party's heart is at least one "gaffe" a week.


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2017)

The fucking Daily Mail decided to throw a lobster into the mix.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm struggling to see where the lobster comes into this. Is it some indicator of treachery and evil that I was previously unaware of?
And why is the fact that it cost £21.90 relevant to anything? That's sounds pretty cheap for a london restaurant special.
Is it all just so Nadine Dorris can say "it sounds very fishy"? (ignoring the fact that a lobster is a crustacean, not a fish). Im really confused.
I'm sure the news that  a leading tory met another leading tory over lunch is worthy of a front page spread - but im too dim to see why.

ETA - ah - its a pun on lobster pot! Of course! Oh. my. sides.


----------



## killer b (Oct 14, 2017)

Also perhaps _lost the plot_?


----------



## Poi E (Oct 14, 2017)

I just love the way the tabloids use the word plot. It's intended to have some sort of damning tone but it just comes across as a bit twee and quaint.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 14, 2017)

Nothing about the key claws in Article 50?


----------



## NoXion (Oct 14, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> I'm struggling to see where the lobster comes into this. Is it some indicator of treachery and evil that I was previously unaware of?
> And why is the fact that it cost £21.90 relevant to anything? That's sounds pretty cheap for a london restaurant special.
> Is it all just so Nadine Dorris can say "it sounds very fishy"? (ignoring the fact that a lobster is a crustacean, not a fish). Im really confused.
> I'm sure the news that  a leading tory met another leading tory over lunch is worthy of a front page spread - but im too dim to see why.
> ...



They didn't shell out much for that lobster.


----------



## agricola (Oct 26, 2017)

From today's Popbitch:


----------



## 8den (Oct 30, 2017)

Westminster sexual harassment scandal: 36 Tory MPs accused in 'dirty dossier' as PM vows to sack ministers involved

It'd be terribly retro for May's govt to fall to a classic tory sex scandal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 30, 2017)

8den said:


> Westminster sexual harassment scandal: 36 Tory MPs accused in 'dirty dossier' as PM vows to sack ministers involved
> 
> It'd be terribly retro for May's govt to fall to a classic tory sex scandal.


going back to basics


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 31, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> going back to basics



History repeating itself, innit? 

Hope no-one gets outed as a toe-sucker like Mellor did.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> History repeating itself, innit?
> 
> Hope no-one gets outed as a toe-sucker like Mellor did.


And fergie's auld flame


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 31, 2017)

So I couldn't remember Frida Kahlo's name, so I googled Theresa May bracelet, due to fat fingers autocorrect changed it 'there will be blood'.
Seemed apt.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 7, 2017)

Priti Patel must surely be prime candidate for reassignment to some made-up ambassador role on the Falklands.

Priti Patel wanted to send aid money to Israeli army, No 10 confirms


----------



## teqniq (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Priti Patel must surely be prime candidate for reassignment to some made-up ambassador role on the Falklands.
> 
> Priti Patel wanted to send aid money to Israeli army, No 10 confirms


by no means. she will be the first to start scrabbling in the dirt with her bare hands to start the trans-south georgia canal network. she thinks she's going to south georgia for a photo op with penguins. but you won't believe her surprise when she finds out it's strictly a one-way ticket.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 7, 2017)

Boris Johnson is doing real damage to people's lives with his opening mouth before engaging brain comment possibly causing that unfortunate woman to do more jail time in Iran. May should hang her head in shame for appointing anybody so spectacularly unsuited for a job that requires diplomacy & attention to detail just because she wanted him out of the way of the brexit negotiations


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 7, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Priti Patel must surely be prime candidate for reassignment to some made-up ambassador role on the Falklands.
> 
> Priti Patel wanted to send aid money to Israeli army, No 10 confirms


My main memory of Priti Patel was a Question Time (BBC) appearance a few years back when she defended reintroduction of the death penalty. She came across as just monumentally thick. It's on youtube somewhere. The calibre of these jokers is woeful, I'm not at all surprised she didn't follow (or wasn't aware) of the protocol.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Boris Johnson is doing real damage to people's lives with his opening mouth before engaging brain comment possibly causing that unfortunate woman to do more jail time in Iran. May should hang her head in shame for appointing anybody so spectacularly unsuited for a job that requires diplomacy & attention to detail just because she wanted him out of the way of the brexit negotiations foreign secretary


c4u


----------



## likesfish (Nov 7, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> My main memory of Priti Patel was a Question Time (BBC) appearance a few years back when she defended reintroduction of the death penalty. She came across as just monumentally thick. It's on youtube somewhere. The calibre of these jokers is woeful, I'm not at all surprised she didn't follow (or wasn't aware) of the protocol.




even I wouldn't think I giving the IDF money for their humanitarian work was a sane idea.


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Boris Johnson is doing real damage to people's lives with his opening mouth before engaging brain comment possibly causing that unfortunate woman to do more jail time in Iran. May should hang her head in shame for appointing anybody so spectacularly unsuited for a job that requires diplomacy & attention to detail just because she wanted him out of the way of the brexit negotiations



I honestly cannot think of a more shameful display in the Commons than his this afternoon, even with the very high standards set in terms of Parliamentary shameful displays over the past thirty years.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Boris Johnson is doing real damage to people's lives with his opening mouth before engaging brain comment possibly causing that unfortunate woman to do more jail time in Iran. May should hang her head in shame for appointing anybody so spectacularly unsuited for a job that requires diplomacy & attention to detail just because she wanted him out of the way of the brexit negotiations


thing is she is stuck now, she cant sack anyone in case of by elections and losing her majority (ha )

she should do the right think and tell em to fuck off and fuck off herself


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 7, 2017)

Sacking people doesn't mean they stand down as MPs. And they are all troughy enough to keep quiet for a while unless they have leadership pretensions.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 7, 2017)

how shit is Theresa May on a scale of 1-10 ?


----------



## teqniq (Nov 7, 2017)

I have broken your scale of 1-10 unless of course it is base-10 logarithmic (like the Richter scale). In which case 10 anyway.


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> how shit is Theresa May on a scale of 1-10 ?



I am not sure this is an indicator of her shitness, its more of an indication of how weak her hold on power is.  If Patel cannot be booted out of the Cabinet for this then no-one will be sacked for anything


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2017)

indeed 

but on the upside the more unpopular they hopefully get


----------



## likesfish (Nov 7, 2017)

apprantly the IDF Israeli Aid Gives an Unexpected ‘Glimmer of Hope’ for Syrians are actually doing some good on the Syrian border .
 still prat was a massive prat if she thought there was any way the uk goverment could publicly support it


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 7, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> how shit is Theresa May on a scale of 1-10 ?



I'm not sure even Solomon of great renown could have done anything with this roiling clusterfuck of shit, but nevertheless May appears paralysed by fear and indecision. A solid 10 then, captain of a ship that has already sunk, she just hasn't realised yet.


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2017)

All the journalists with the number 10 press office mobile number reckon Patel is about to get sacked fwiw.


----------



## Smangus (Nov 7, 2017)

She's a venal thatcherite mouthpiece if ever there was one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2017)

Smangus said:


> She's a venal thatcherite mouthpiece if ever there was one.


A vile venal thatcherite sphincter


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2017)

killer b said:


> All the journalists with the number 10 press office mobile number reckon Patel is about to get sacked fwiw.


Too little too late

Nntr


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 7, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> My main memory of Priti Patel was a Question Time (BBC) appearance a few years back when she defended reintroduction of the death penalty. She came across as just monumentally thick. It's on youtube somewhere. The calibre of these jokers is woeful, I'm not at all surprised she didn't follow (or wasn't aware) of the protocol.


It's more than a protocol: it's the Ministerial Code. It's a true sign of how weak May's position is that she hasn't been sacked


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 7, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Sacking people doesn't mean they stand down as MPs. And they are all troughy enough to keep quiet for a while unless they have leadership pretensions.


Do you think there's the chance they might get bitter and vindictive enough to plot a party coup?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm actually gobsmacked by the events of today. I simply don't see how both of them weren't instant red card offences.
If you don't get the boot for that, then nothing short of outright, jail able criminality is sufficient


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> I'm actually gobsmacked by the events of today. I simply don't see how both of them weren't instant red card offences.
> If you don't get the boot for that, then nothing short of outright, jail able criminality is sufficient


They have Theresa May over a barrel


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 7, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> They have Theresa May over a barrel


yup, that's basically it. she can't afford to have any more dangerous enemies lurking on the back benches, or have her government look even more hopeless


----------



## Smangus (Nov 7, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> A vile venal thatcherite sphincter



Gonna have to try saying that quickly when pissed..


----------



## Cwmflame (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 7, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> They have Theresa May over a barrel



I feel sorry for Theresa May






not


----------



## hash tag (Nov 7, 2017)

Has may got one of the worst times ever to be pm 
Brexit. Who would want to be remembered for being the pm that takes us out of Europe and screws it all up.
then there's the likes of Johnson and Patel, though may did appoint them to cabinet positions in the first place.
the longer it goes on, the worse it gets for them


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 7, 2017)

Since Patel is one of the nastier and more rabid ideologues among the Tories, this brings me nothing but pleasure.

Not as much pleasure as the total implosion of this government and their party's marginalisation for the next 30 years would bring. But baby steps.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 7, 2017)

Is this basically about Patel trying to negotiate with Israel on an "after Theresa has gone" basis?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2017)

I have taken no pleasure over the sex scandals (apart from Fallon) but seeing Priti Patel crash and burn due to her own arrogrance? Popcorn please.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> All the journalists with the number 10 press office mobile number reckon Patel is about to get sacked fwiw.



I'm not surprised....

In regards to the proposal to give money to the Israeli army in the Golan Height: 



> The prime minister’s office said it had only found out about Ms Patel’s proposal when it was reported by the BBC on Tuesday.



and



> Downing Street backed Ms Patel on Tuesday, saying her visit had not harmed British interests and that “on no other occasions while a minister has she organised meetings with foreign governments outside the normal channels while on holiday”. Yet on Tuesday night, The Sun newspaper reported further concerns that Ms Patel had not disclosed other meetings with foreign politicians. Downing Street declined to comment.



Subscribe to read


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2017)

Patel has been pretty vocal in her hard line opposition to any aid to Palestine over the years & has acticvely lobbied to have it cut/ restricted. These meetings show where her loyalties lie. Fuck her.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

Raheem said:


> Is this basically about Patel trying to negotiate with Israel on an "after Theresa has gone" basis?



Some 'angry allies' of Theresa May have apparently accused her of going to the Middle East to gain support for a leadership bid, yes. I don't think thats all this story is about, but its a factor that makes her demise even more likely, what a terrible shame.

In line with what others have said recently on this thread, the sun says it is expected that May will sack her in the morning.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

She's currently in Uganda, aptly enough. May can call her for discussions in the morning.


----------



## mojo pixy (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> She's currently in Uganda, aptly enough.



Maybe everyone's completely misunderstood what her discussions in Israel were actually about...


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

In an attempt to maximise the comedy value that I hope to gain from her sacking, I thought that in advance of such an announcement I would check out her speech to the party conference this year. Having not bothered to follow press coverage of the conference or pay that much attention to her before, I was taken by surprise by how rubbish her speaking performance was, and the undisguised political ambition on display. Admittedly I only lasted about 3 or 4 minutes before I couldnt take any more, but little more seemed necessary given how she started with a joke about shortness that served to place her in a category of great leaders, and started framing everything around 'I' within a few minutes.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Nov 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> how shit is Theresa May on a scale of 1-10 ?



Shit at what? 

Under her tenure the massive corruption and smashing of the poor continues unabated. From a tory POV she's worth at least 4 or 5 out of 10 just for that.


----------



## bemused (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> [..]I was taken by surprise by how rubbish her speaking performance was, and the undisguised political ambition on display.[..]



She is obviously smart and capable. But, many of the folks who appear to want to be the next leader of the Tory Party they have a rather sterile media presence. If she gets the boot I'm sure she'll pop up on every TV show possible with a cuddler persona.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

bemused said:


> She is obviously smart and capable. But, many of the folks who appear to want to be the next leader of the Tory Party they have a rather sterile media presence. If she gets the boot I'm sure she'll pop up on every TV show possible with a cuddler persona.


No, her trip to south georgia beckons: and with Theresa May's blessing. TM doesn't know it yet but she has signed her own canal digging warrant


----------



## Smangus (Nov 8, 2017)

I read her wiki entry. Fucking hell, like a paradoy of the worst Tory eva.  Tobacco industry advocate, "friend" of Israel, death penalty supporter and wanting to have workers placed in Singapore like conditions to "improve productivity".

Hateful woman.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

Smangus said:


> I read her wiki entry. Fucking hell, like a paradoy of the worst Tory eva.  Tobacco industry advocate, "friend" of Israel, death penalty supporter and wanting to have workers placed in Singapore like conditions to "improve productivity".
> 
> Hateful woman.


Friend of Israel = enemy of humanity


----------



## Poi E (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> In an attempt to maximise the comedy value that I hope to gain from her sacking, I thought that in advance of such an announcement I would check out her speech to the party conference this year. Having not bothered to follow press coverage of the conference or pay that much attention to her before, I was taken by surprise by how rubbish her speaking performance was, and the undisguised political ambition on display. Admittedly I only lasted about 3 or 4 minutes before I couldnt take any more, but little more seemed necessary given how she started with a joke about shortness that served to place her in a category of great leaders, and started framing everything around 'I' within a few minutes.




Something really odd about that delivery. It's like her expressions and gestures don't match with what she is saying.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 8, 2017)

Peston's reporting that apparently she went behind the back of her own department.


> The meeting which looks to have done for her was with Israel’s public security minister Gilad Erdan on September 7.
> 
> What is most shocking about this meeting is that it had been declined on her behalf by her department officials. But unbeknownst to them, it was then fixed up by her constituency office.
> 
> ...


----------



## mauvais (Nov 8, 2017)

In the US, this sort of thing would probably be a felony under the Logan Act.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> No, her trip to south georgia beckons: and with Theresa May's blessing. TM doesn't know it yet but she has signed her own canal digging warrant


 
given the new influx of volunteers, the canal should be widened to accommodate Capsize vessels. And the 5 year plan cut to 3.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> given the new influx of volunteers, the canal should be widened to accommodate Capsize vessels. And the 5 year plan cut to 3.


yeh. but the completion of the canals is not the object of the five year plan.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2017)

Priti Patel set to be sacked


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

She isn't doing the Israeli tourist board any favours. Her holiday there sounds rubbish. Eilat is pretty grim, but it has to be better than a visit to a military field hospital.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2017)

The plot thickens - and I can't say I'm massively surprised

No 10 knew about Patel meetings



> Number 10 instructed Development Secretary Priti Patel not to include her meeting with the Israel foreign ministry official Yuval Rotem in New York on 18 September in her list of undisclosed meetings with Israelis which was published on Monday, the JC has learned.
> 
> Ms Patel listed 12 meetings in the statement, and the emergence of two more last night is thought to have made her sacking imminent.
> 
> But the JC understands, from two different sources, that Ms Patel did disclose the meeting with Mr Rotem but was told by Number 10 not to include it as it would embarrass the Foreign and Commonwealth Office....


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

teqniq said:


> The plot thickens - and I can't say I'm massively surprised
> 
> No 10 knew about Patel meetings



Wow. Might those sources be Conservative Friends of Israel, perhaps?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2017)

likesfish said:


> even I wouldn't think I giving the IDF money for their humanitarian work was a sane idea.



Priti Patel isn't sane.  She's Jeremy Hunt-scale insane.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Wow. Might those sources be Conservative Friends of Israel, perhaps?



Why would they do something like that? The current administration is a fucking shambles to say the least, the last thing they need is more duplicitous shenanigans coming to light surely?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> how shit is Theresa May on a scale of 1-10 ?


 Ninety-seven.


----------



## Sue (Nov 8, 2017)

Enjoying the complete shambles.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Why would they do something like that? The current administration is a fucking shambles to say the least, the last thing they need is more duplicitous shenanigans coming to light surely?


In defence of Patel? I guess if she goes down over this then a future leadership bid could be damaged, sacrificed to save face for May who is frankly circling the plughole already. Why not sacrifice the already terminally damaged May instead?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> In defence of Patel? I guess if she goes down over this then a future leadership bid could be damaged, sacrificed to save face for May who is frankly circling the plughole already. Why not sacrifice the already terminally damaged May instead?


Im not sure they will let Mayhem go


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

I dunno, I wouldn't be surprised if they decide it's time for her to be put down.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> In defence of Patel? I guess if she goes down over this then a future leadership bid could be damaged, sacrificed to save face for May who is frankly circling the plughole already. Why not sacrifice the already terminally damaged May instead?


'....circling the plughole already'  Well yes that's one analysis I hadn't considered, I think after reading the JC's article it felt to me more like disgruntled people at the FO, I guess we're never likely to know for sure.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> In defence of Patel? I guess if she goes down over this then a future leadership bid could be damaged, sacrificed to save face for May who is frankly circling the plughole already. Why not sacrifice the already terminally damaged May instead?



I was thinking in defence of Polak, primarily. It's just as embarrassing to him to suggest that he went off on an unauthorised mission as it is to Patel, and he doesn't want to be hung out to dry by a mendacious and backtracking number 10 any more than she does.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> I dunno, I wouldn't be surprised if they decide it's time for her to be put down.


we can only hope, or maybe they are that cruel they are enjoying watching her suffer ?


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 8, 2017)

What kind a fucking shit show is being run by number 10 at the moment?  Its shambolic disaster after disaster.  Senior ministers resigning over sexual abuse scandals, whips appointing themselves to senior government roles, her Foreign Minister making a basic mistake when giving important evidence which could lead directly to catastrophic implications for a British citizen and her family and now this, Patel going rogue and seemingly not giving the slightest fuck.

You get the feeling that any sort of leadership or chain of command has completely disappeared and now people are just doing what the fuck they want.  I have this image of May refusing to get up and out of bed with aides banging on her door and imploring her to get up and do something. She's utterly broken and destroyed.  I agree with killer b there was a time for letting her carry on and take the flack from Brexit but right now the whole government and even the party is collapsing in on itself. If they allow this to carry on Corbyn will be in number 10 without a doubt, they have to do something, surely?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> What kind a fucking shit show is being run by number 10 at the moment?  Its shambolic disaster after disaster.  Senior ministers resigning over sexual abuse scandals, whips appointing themselves to senior government roles, her Foreign Minister making a basic mistake when giving important evidence which could lead directly to catastrophic implications for a British citizen and her family and now this, Patel going rogue and seemingly not giving the slightest fuck.
> 
> You get the feeling that any sort of leadership or chain of command has completely disappeared and now people are just doing what the fuck they want.  I have this image of May refusing to get up and out of bed with aides banging on her door and imploring her to get up and do something. She's utterly broken and destroyed.  I agree with killer b there was a time for letting her carry on and take the flack from Brexit but right now the whole government and even the party is collapsing in on itself. If they allow this to carry on Corbyn will be in number 10 without a doubt, they have to do something, surely?


yeh. but you won't like the something they do do.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2017)

should have chucked the towel in after securing the DUP votes. An ignominious end of a career but this clinging on...

still, I spose if you want the big chair that badly once you get it you hold on for dear life and comfort yourself with thinking about first ministers from the olden days who rescued victory from the jaws of


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> now this, Patel going rogue and seemingly not giving the slightest fuck.



Or: Number 10 having its own pro-Israel foreign policy behind the back of the (traditionally Arabist) FCO, using Patel to carry it out, and then being utterly unable to organise a cover-up or to persuade her to take the fall.

Which is more interesting and now seems well evidenced.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Or: Number 10 having its own pro-Israel foreign policy behind the back of the (traditionally Arabist) FCO, using Patel to carry it out, and then being utterly unable to organise a cover-up or to persuade her to take the fall.
> 
> Which is more interesting and now seems well evidenced.


Interesting as of _it'll be interesting to see if May makes it to tea time._


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> In defence of Patel? I guess if she goes down over this then a future leadership bid could be damaged, sacrificed to save face for May who is frankly circling the plughole already. Why not sacrifice the already terminally damaged May instead?



Because some mug has to hold the Brexit baby, nobody else wants that job right now.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> Interesting as of _it'll be interesting to see if May makes it to tea time._



If there's no concrete evidence that Number 10 was in the loop, the whole thing will fizzle out. In a sane world, the Foreign Secretary would resign in protest. But he can't do that, because he should have resigned anyway a dozen times for being a fucking disgrace, and any resignation would look like a sacking. So who can complain?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 8, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Because some mug has to hold the Brexit baby, nobody else wants that job right now.



No-one in the Tory party fancies the job of PM? I can't believe that. Maybe there's a handful of them confident enough they will get a shot at a later date but there'll be plenty behind them ready to take any opportunity.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

It's nonsense to imagine no-one else wants the job - the only reason there's been no challenge is because it'd be difficult to change leaders without going to the country. That increasingly looks like the least risky option each day that passes.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 8, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> No-one in the Tory party fancies the job of PM? I can't believe that. Maybe there's a handful of them confident enough they will get a shot at a later date but there'll be plenty behind them ready to take any opportunity.



Yeah, but there's probably not many Tory MPs thinking "This isn't going very well, let's give Andrea Leadsom a shot".


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 8, 2017)

Raheem said:


> Yeah, but there's probably not many Tory MPs thinking "This isn't going very well, let's give Andrea Leadsom a shot".



Yeah there isn't really anyone who'd stand out as a candidate is there. Boris Johnson probably thinks he does but most of them absolutely hate him as far as I can see. 

That would potentially give a chance to someone less well known to jump the queue though you'd think. There's probably a few total unheard-of's jostling for position now.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

It'll be Gove.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> It'll be Gove.



Or Hunt.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

Number 10 has rejected the Jewish Chronicle articles allegations, Mary Creagh thing Patel has already effectively been sacked (no shit Sherlock),and Anna Soubry is calling for a comprehensive reshuffle. 

These fun factoids come from the Guardians live update page. 

Priti Patel visited Israeli military hospital in Golan Heights, reports say – Politics live



> There are two allegations in the Jewish Chronicle. Both are categorically untrue.
> 
> It is not the case that anyone from Number 10 asked anyone from DfID to remove a meeting from the list that was published this week.
> 
> And it is not the case that the prime minister knew about Priti Patel’s meeting with Benjamin Netanyahu before last Friday.



Creagh:



> I think she already has been (sacked) and I think what we are seeing is the prime minister perhaps giving her the dignity of landing on British soil and being able to offer her resignation. But there is no other reason for her cut short her trip in this way. All my political instincts tell me that she is toast.



Soubry:



> [May has] just got to grip it and assert her authority, have a top to bottom reshuffle. Bring in some of these brilliant new 2015ers. Bring back some people from the back benches, promote women. Put some old hands who have really proved to be safe pairs of hands, like Alistair Burt, and get on with the job. People are fed up with all of this, they want a government that delivers competence.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

If the likes of Guido are right about what flight she is on, touchdown somewhere between 3.10pm and 3.30pm I think.


----------



## binka (Nov 8, 2017)

Shame no PMQs today as it might have been quite entertaining


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2017)

Comedy Gold. hang on in there Tess, we are all backing you to remain strong and stable, right to the bitter end


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> If the likes of Guido are right about what flight she is on, touchdown somewhere between 3.10pm and 3.30pm I think.


rather earlier if the raf get involved.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

binka said:


> Shame no PMQs today as it might have been quite entertaining



Corbyn would have focused forensically on NHS waiting lists.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> elbows
> 
> View attachment 119937



Don't make me go through the list of new Tory MPs in 2015, for I don't know which of these swine are tipped for bigger things.

https://www.conservativehome.com/pa...-introducing-the-74-new-conservative-mps.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> Don't make me go through the list of new Tory MPs in 2015, for I don't know which of these swine are tipped for bigger things.
> 
> https://www.conservativehome.com/pa...-introducing-the-74-new-conservative-mps.html


confused by the notion that any of them are brilliant


----------



## 2hats (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> If the likes of Guido are right about what flight she is on, touchdown somewhere between 3.10pm and 3.30pm I think.


Looks like there is probably only one option, KQ100, landing LHR at 1520, scheduled to be at the gate 10 minutes later.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Corbyn would have focused forensically on NHS waiting lists.


it's posts like this which have earned for you the unenviable reputation you possess.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

2hats said:


> Looks like there is probably only one option, KQ100, landing LHR at 1520, scheduled to be at the gate 10 minutes later.


there is a second option, what 'loons sometime refer to as the flight 93 option


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2017)

2hats said:


> Looks like there is probably only one option, KQ100, landing LHR at 1520, scheduled to be at the gate 10 minutes later.


 
The Zil will be waiting to take Priti to her own special meeting at the Westminster Lubyanka


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> confused by the notion that any of them are brilliant



Well Lieutenant Colonel Thomas Georg John Tugendhat, MBE at least has an impressive sounding name.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> Well Lieutenant Colonel Thomas Georg John Tugendhat, MBE at least has an impressive sounding name.


yeh but he's long been alienated from his parents because of their unusual choice of first names. he went through hell at school.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> The Zil will be waiting to take Priti to her own special meeting at the Westminster Lubyanka


by no means, there's a charter flight to ascension island at 1540 from where she will be bundled onto a hercules to take her to exile in the south sandwich islands.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> by no means, there's a charter flight to ascension island at 1540 from where she will be bundled onto a hercules to take her to exile in the south sandwich islands.



A truly heart-warming rendition.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> it's posts like this which have earned for you the unenviable reputation you possess.



That's more or less how I feel about your post, but I'll tell you what. I've taken just shy of a couple of years away from this place. If your post gets fifteen likes I'll assume that it's a fair reflection of the general view, and I'll scramble the password and reflounce. Fair enough?


----------



## Sue (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> It'll be Gove.





ViolentPanda said:


> Or Hunt.



Either of them would certainly make Theresa May look good...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> That's more or less how I feel about your post, but I'll tell you what. I've taken just shy of a couple of years away from this place. If your post gets fifteen likes I'll assume that it's a fair reflection of the general view, and I'll scramble the password and reflounce. Fair enough?


what will you do if it gets 30 likes?


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> what will you do if it gets 30 likes?



I'd be blissfully ignorant, because I would have flounced on 15.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

FWIW, admirers and detractors of Corbyn alike have noted that he tends to ignore, at PMQs, whatever issues are currently exciting livebloggers and twitter in favour of whatever he personally thinks is serious and important.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

Sue said:


> Either of them would certainly make Theresa May look good...


Nope, Gove is their only hope. He's by some distance the most competent minister they have (if you don't believe me, read up on his stint at Justice and how he's doing at Efra now). No guarantee he wouldn't fuck up as PM, but he'd have a better chance than anyone else they have.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

Who said competent ministers make the best figureheads?


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 8, 2017)

I agree with you re Gove's competence but I think he's too many enemies, and too few friends, inside the party to become PM.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> Who said competent ministers make the best figureheads?


They managed to make a figurehead out of May. Figureheads are created. It's easy enough to do.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> They managed to make a figurehead out of May. Figureheads are created. It's easy enough to do.



I thought we were talking about figureheads who might be fit for purpose.

Another question: Have many tory politicians who were accused of 'disloyalty' during some dramatic sequence of events, gone on to lead the party? For example I recall some tired media cliches about tory leadership contents that are along the lines of 'he/she who triggers the leadership contest does not get rewarded with the top job'. Granted thats not what Boris or Gove did, but their Brexit stuff seemed to leave them with much the same reputation within the party?


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> I thought we were talking about figureheads who might be fit for purpose.
> 
> Another question: Have many tory politicians who were accused of 'disloyalty' during some dramatic sequence of events, gone on to lead the party? For example I recall some tired media cliches about tory leadership contents that are along the lines of 'he/she who triggers the leadership contest does not get rewarded with the top job'. Granted thats not what Boris or Gove did, but their Brexit stuff seemed to leave them with much the same reputation within the party?



Thatcher challenged Heath in 1975, so it's perfectly possible to wield the knife and wear the crown, as the cliché has it.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

> *Stephen Pollard,* editor of the Jewish Chronicle, has just told Sky News that he stands by his story about Theresa May knowing more about Priti Patel’s Israel meetings than Number 10 says, despite the strong denial from Downing Street. (See 12.33pm.) He said his two sources were “very reliable” and that they had never tried to spin him in the past. He went on:
> 
> Number 10 are going to deny it, aren’t the? As Mandy Rice-Davies put it, they would say that, wouldn’t they? All I know is what I’ve been told by two extremely senior, reliable sources.
> 
> Pollard made the point that Alistair Burt, a joint Foreign Office/DfID minister, was in Israel in the summer at the same time Patel was there on holiday. He said that Burt had an official meeting with someone from the Israeli prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu’s, office and that at that meeting Burt was told Netanyahu had met Patel hours before. “So the idea that they didn’t know about the meeting, that no one knew about this meeting, is simply nonsense,” he said.



Oh dear, lol.

Taken from that guardian live updates page Priti Patel visited Israeli military hospital in Golan Heights, reports say – Politics live


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> Well Lieutenant Colonel Thomas Georg John Tugendhat, MBE at least has an impressive sounding name.



Son of a Judge, too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> Nope, Gove is their only hope. He's by some distance the most competent minister they have (if you don't believe me, read up on his stint at Justice and how he's doing at Efra now). No guarantee he wouldn't fuck up as PM, but he'd have a better chance than anyone else they have.



True, but he's loathed by about half of the Parliamentary party for the whole "knife in the back" thing, and by the right-wingers out in the constituency associations.  He's done some good at Justice and at Air, Potatoes and Yokels, but he also made a lot of enemies outside the party when he was at Education.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 8, 2017)

you can track priti patel's flight progress here. Along with over 20 thousand other people apparently. Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> If the likes of Guido are right about what flight she is on, touchdown somewhere between 3.10pm and 3.30pm I think.


Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> you can track priti patel's flight progress here. Along with over 20 thousand other people apparently. Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!


ha beat me to it, just


----------



## Sue (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> Nope, Gove is their only hope. He's by some distance the most competent minister they have (if you don't believe me, read up on his stint at Justice and how he's doing at Efra now). No guarantee he wouldn't fuck up as PM, but he'd have a better chance than anyone else they have.


May is rubbish and meh but Gove is utterly annoying and slappable so however competent he may be, can't see him getting past that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> you can track priti patel's flight progress here. Along with over 20 thousand other people apparently. Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!








the raf prepare to welcome back priti patel


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh dear, the Jewish Chronicle is standing by its earlier revelation the mayhem knew- this could go critical fun rather quickly


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> True, but he's loathed by about half of the Parliamentary party for the whole "knife in the back" thing, and by the right-wingers out in the constituency associations.  He's done some good at Justice and at Air, Potatoes and Yokels, but he also made a lot of enemies outside the party when he was at Education.


I don't know how unpopular in the party he is now tbh - I saw some polling recently that had him very popular (can't seem to find it right now though sorry). 

He was very successful at education too fwiw. It's just that he was successful at doing stuff we didn't want doing. 

Either way... 25/1 is good odds IMO.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> I don't know how unpopular in the party he is now tbh - I saw some polling recently that had him very popular (can't seem to find it right now though sorry).
> 
> He was very successful at education too fwiw. It's just that he was successful at doing stuff we didn't want doing.
> 
> Either way... 25/1 is good odds IMO.



Are you going to take a punt, then?


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

Of course not. I'm just going to smugly quote myself and say 'like I said' if he does take the crown (and quietly forget about it if he doesn't).


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

How time flies, Priti is over Belgium already.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> How time flies, Priti is over Belgium already.



She should force the plane to land and hole up somewhere with Puigdemont.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> How time flies, Priti is over Belgium already.


Darling, we're _all _over Belgium now.


----------



## The Pale King (Nov 8, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> She should force the plane to land and hole up somewhere with Puigdemont.



(((Puigdemont)))


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

The wriggle.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 8, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> you can track priti patel's flight progress here. Along with over 20 thousand other people apparently. Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!



Pffft, only squares follow this on the FR24 site. The cool kids are watching the Buzzfeed livestream of the FR24 website (yes, really)

BuzzFeed UK Politics @BuzzFeedUKPol


----------



## se5 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2017)

gets off the plane : I hold in my hand a resignation letter


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

se5 said:


>



Follow the latest on Priti Patel here


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

touchdown.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

se5 said:


>



looks like the auld haringey logo

and by god it is


----------



## krink (Nov 8, 2017)

own goal


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 8, 2017)

oh dear. the jewish chronicle stuff gives plenty of scope for patel to harbour toxic greivances about how she was sacked. T.May just keeps getting shit wrong doesn't she?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2017)

is this a reasonable summation?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> oh dear. the jewish chronicle stuff gives plenty of scope for patel to harbour toxic greivances about how she was sacked. T.May just keeps getting shit wrong doesn't she?


good isnt it


----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> is this a reasonable summation?




Could be, for sure.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> is this a reasonable summation?



it would be lovely if it is


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

> According to “an ally” of Priti Patel’s quoted in a Telegraph story (paywall), the international development is not going to go down without a fight. The ally is quoted as saying:
> 
> [Patel is being made a scapegoat, it is not credible that the Foreign Office knew about these meetings but Downing Street did not. She left for Uganda after apologising and being told that she was safe - now they are bowing to pressure.
> 
> She is going to be pretty angry if she is sacked and she could do some pretty hard damage to Downing Street. No 10 is being naive, the prime minister will create an even bigger problem for herself if she sacks Priti.



Such are the joys.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 8, 2017)

No wi-fi on the flight apparently - so Pritti is going to have a fun phone call from her PA when she touches down at heathrow.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2017)

its going to like Jonestown in downing st there by the end of the week with all these Mutual death pacts going on

arf


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> No wi-fi on the flight apparently - so Pritti is going to have a fun phone call from her PA when she touches down at heathrow.



Not sure I really get all the jokes about this aspect on twitter, since she wouldn't have been on that flight at all if it weren't for impending doom.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2017)

i'm not really a betting person but currently I'd give pretty low odds on an imminent implosion .


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> No wi-fi on the flight apparently - so Pritti is going to have a fun phone call from her PA when she touches down at heathrow.


Online on WhatsApp already


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2017)

belboid said:


> Online on WhatsApp already


how do people know this?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> Not sure I really get all the jokes about this aspect on twitter, since she wouldn't have been on that flight at all if it weren't for impending doom.



Yeah - but im guessing her flight path going viral plus media feeding frenzy as we build up to the big crunch will be a bit of a shock.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 8, 2017)

I guess it will go something like this. "Errrrr Priti, your sacked" "Oh do fuck off Trez" Exit May in tears.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> how do people know this?


google told me

Priti Patel arriving back in UK with May poised to sack her – Politics live


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> how do people know this?


It shows up. Apparently.


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2017)

belboid said:


> It shows up. Apparently.


 i only use it to buy drugs, so what do i know


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

The whole postmodern _nudge nudge isn't rolling news and twitter ridiculous_ tone all the journalists are taking reporting on this story is a bit irritating.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

The comedy continues.



> A Tory MP has been ridiculed for claiming a ‘Remoaner’ plot to derail Brexit is behind criticism of under-fire cabinet ministers Priti Patel and Boris Johnson.
> 
> The Prime Minister is expected to sack Ms Patel, the International Development Secretary, for holding secret meetings with Israeli politicians, while the Foreign Secretary has been widely condemned for mistaken remarks that may have lengthened the prison sentence of a British woman in Iran.
> 
> Nadhim Zahawi said the outcry against both ministers was an attempt to "derail the Government" and force a u-turn on Brexit by targeting “big beasts in the Brexit campaign”.



A Tory MP has a truly bizarre 'Remoaner' theory about Priti Patel


----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2017)

killer b said:


> The whole postmodern _nudge nudge isn't rolling news and twitter ridiculous_ tone all the journalists are taking reporting on this story is a bit irritating.



That's probably because they don't like being upstaged.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> i only use it to buy drugs, so what do i know


to be fair I used to use it for work and i didnt know that


----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2017)

This is almost as bad as the London Whale


----------



## Raheem (Nov 8, 2017)

She's our answer to OJ Simpson.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

Silas Loom


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

Raheem said:


> She's our answer to OJ Simpson.


who'll be our answer to the kardashians?


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 119946
> Silas Loom



Halfway, eh? Oh well. How it must irk you that you can't like your own posts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Halfway, eh? Oh well. How it must irk you that you can't like your own posts.


He's desperate for them, check his forlorn harvesting attempts on the bandwidth thread.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> This is almost as bad as the London Whale


but we cared about the whale


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

> Civil servants at Priti Patel's Department for International Development have been told to expect a new minister, _The Independent _understands.
> 
> Staff are already preparing to welcome a new secretary of state, with Ms Patel expected to be sacked in the next few hours.



Staff in DfiD have been told to expect a new boss


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

this is quite nice lol

Staff in DfiD have been told to expect a new boss


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> Staff in DfiD have been told to expect a new boss


ah you beat me to it too


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> ah you beat me to it too


pleased to be able to like the news twice


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> pleased to be able to like the news twice


 , glad to assist


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2017)

that guardian politics live blog sure is useful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> He's desperate for them, check his forlorn harvesting attempts on the bandwidth thread.


yeh. i note i've posted less there than you have, my sweet. i post what i like there with not a concern about whether it's liked or no.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> , glad to assist


and one for luck


----------



## Raheem (Nov 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> who'll be our answer to the kardashians?



The Kardashians are their answer to the family from Bread.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Time to leave work, looking forward to seeing whats gone on when I get back home in a couple of hours...


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2017)

he stole that obvious joke from me


----------



## Rimbaud (Nov 8, 2017)

Not really related to anything in this thread, just wanted to vent.

FFS, I fucking hate the fucking Tories.

So, I got back from doing an MA in China, funded by a scholarship with monthly stipend. Came back to my parents place in Newcastle. Can't find any fucking work. Even bar work won't take me because the employment situation is Tyneside is dire so there is a lot of competition and I'm considered overqualified. I also can't afford to move anywhere out of Newcastle, until I already have a job and save up some money. To make matters worse... the dole office doesn't believe I live here, so I had to wait three months after my first refusal before I can pass the habitual residency test.

So I look into self employment, doing freelance translation. Sign up to Prince's Trust to try and get a grant so I can afford to buy the industry standard software - SDL Trados - and other start up costs, probably around a grand in total.

Turns out the bastard Tories have cancelled the start up grant and replaced it with a loan, dependent on credit check. But my credit is awful because my parents' is awful.

And just went back to sign on to universal credit, passing the residency test this time (NB-I was born and raised here!) and they forwarded me on to the New Enterprise Allowance when I was told I was trying to bebself employed. Turns out that is less than jsa, and I have to wait 8 weeks to get anything, and I won't qualify for a start up loan anyway.

FFS. I have done everything right. My business plan is good, I have worked hard and studied hard, my credit rating is not my fault and I can't do anything about it if I can't make any money. All I need is a grand and I'll on my feet in a couple of months.

Just pisses me off when I think of their stupid claims to be "for the strivers", to be supportive of small businesses, to be pro-enterprise. They aren't even that; they are for people who have money and protecting it, not for helping anyone else. 

It is kind of obvious I guess, but finding out that they have made self-employment harder AS WELL AS EVERYTHING ELSE boils my blood, exposes a new level of hypocrisy. And I am generally pissed off and frustrated by everything else too.


----------



## omnipeta (Nov 8, 2017)

Rimbaud said:


> Not really related to anything in this thread, just wanted to vent.
> 
> FFS, I fucking hate the fucking Tories.
> 
> ...


Rimbaud, your post has got me seething also at the way you've been treated, I've been a trade unionist for 50 years and absolutely loathe these tory bastards. I don't have an answer other than perhaps we really do need a revolution to deal with these issues.
Good luck for the future, I hope things work out for you, fraternally Omnipeta.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


>




She has done a con air and is on the lam somewhere in Zone 2


----------



## Raheem (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


>




Was she in a silver Aston Martin with an ejector seat?


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 8, 2017)

Can we have another Liam Fox scandal next please, maybe with the same level of humiliation in the run up to sacking as today? I have some schadenfreude going spare.


----------



## pesh (Nov 8, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 119952


 i hope she did it justice.


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Or: Number 10 having its own pro-Israel foreign policy behind the back of the (traditionally Arabist) FCO, using Patel to carry it out, and then being utterly unable to organise a cover-up or to persuade her to take the fall.
> 
> Which is more interesting and now seems well evidenced.



It isn't well evidenced at all; its just Pollard floating his kite to try and make this story about May being useless again.   

Now of course she is useless, but even she wouldn't use Priti Patel as a backchannel to the Israelis and then expose each and every falsehood Patel subsequently came up with to explain it away.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Raheem (Nov 8, 2017)

agricola said:


> It isn't well evidenced at all; its just Pollard floating his kite to try and make this story about May being useless again.
> 
> Now of course she is useless, but even she wouldn't use Priti Patel as a backchannel to the Israelis and then expose each and every falsehood Patel subsequently came up with to explain it away.



Much as I'd like to see a skewer with a bit more than just Patel on it, you are probably right.

However, she seems to have had 18 secret meetings over a period of a few weeks, plus field trips. The discussions must have been a lot broader than the thing about the Golan Heights.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 8, 2017)

In the interests of good governance, I'd like to disclose that whilst on holiday in Cyprus earlier this year, I held absolutely no meetings whatsoever, at either the ministerial or ambassadorial levels.  However if there are any free flights going, I'm open to nipping back to discuss a couple of post-brexit trade deals. Particularly when it's a bit warmer.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 8, 2017)

elbows said:


>




Keep the engine runnng, driver.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 8, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Keep the engine runnng, driver.


She won't have a driver in 5 minutes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

You know id kind of prefer it if Priti had something so damning on may that she can't be fired , then what does TM do then ?


----------



## Wilf (Nov 8, 2017)

Actually, think of it, the rarity of a minister being sacked for something other than sexually assaulting their staff!


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Poi E (Nov 8, 2017)

I bet the security services and HMRC are having a good old look at things.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

The latest 'political gossip' is that she will 'resign' rather than be sacked - well no fucking shit.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

Watching a shit huff post live facebook video feed of Downing Street, I was bored today anyway so I may as well stick with this till the end.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

agricola said:


> It isn't well evidenced at all; its just Pollard floating his kite to try and make this story about May being useless again.
> 
> Now of course she is useless, but even she wouldn't use Priti Patel as a backchannel to the Israelis and then expose each and every falsehood Patel subsequently came up with to explain it away.



It's a stretch to say that Pollard is entirely inventing his two claimed sources, though. At the least, there's surely a little more to this than Patel having gone utterly rogue under the cover of a holiday. Someone, somewhere (but not in King Charles St), will have nodded, and someone, somewhere (but not in King Charles St) will have winked.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 8, 2017)

And someone thought it OK to completely bypass security procedures for a meeting between a UK government minister and the military of a foreign power.


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> It's a stretch to say that Pollard is entirely inventing his two claimed sources, though. At the least, there's surely a little more to this than Patel having gone utterly rogue under the cover of a holiday. Someone, somewhere (but not in King Charles St), will have nodded, and someone, somewhere (but not in King Charles St) will have winked.



He doesn't have to invent his sources - he could easily have been told that by Patel herself and someone else who was at the meeting in question.  As for whether someone approved, that is probable but I cannot see how it makes sense for May (or indeed anyone at No.10) to have been that person.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

Dignity, ha.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

agricola said:


> He doesn't have to invent his sources - he could easily have been told that by Patel herself and someone else who was at the meeting in question.  As for whether someone approved, that is probable but I cannot see how it makes sense for May (or indeed anyone at No.10) to have been that person.



Yeah. There are usually a whole bunch of different foreign policies floating around - FCO's, Number 10's and the MOD's being the main ones, with DifiD doing its own strange thing in alliances with any of them - but now we have a particularly dysfunctional government, and another foreign office in the shape of Liam Fox's department. So there could be dozens of players who want to circumvent the FCO and could get a fairly dim, moderately rebellious minister on their side. I agree, it's silly to assume that May was actively in the loop. But she's probably making an Osborne-sized mistake by publicly humiliating and sacking Patel over it.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## 2hats (Nov 8, 2017)

Michael Crick (C4) reported her as leaving no.10 out the back door in her car. If the ministerial one she arrived in then that might suggest that she’s been invited to go away and draught her resignation letter, perhaps?


----------



## Poi E (Nov 8, 2017)

May will have taken care of that formality.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 8, 2017)

Resigned.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2017)

left to spend more time with her family holiday


----------



## kebabking (Nov 8, 2017)

Poi E said:


> And someone thought it OK to completely bypass security procedures for a meeting between a UK government minister and the military of a foreign power.



It would sadly be instructive to compare the will she/won't she treatment of PP to that which would be meeted out to a senior civil servant from DFID or FCO, a senior military officer or a senior Intelligence Officer who 'went on holiday' to another country and met their PM and half a dozen others without mentioning it to anyone...

One rule etc...


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

Go on Priti, flounce off to the Telegraph and spill every bean. In two weeks everyone will have forgotten about you, the day after your liveblogged sacking you'll still be box office and could probably get the price of an all-expenses paid trip to the Golan Heights for your story.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 8, 2017)

kebabking said:


> It would sadly be instructive to compare the will she/won't she treatment of PP to that which would be meeted out to a senior civil servant from DFID or FCO, a senior military officer or a senior Intelligence Officer who 'went on holiday' to another country and met their PM and half a dozen others without mentioning it to anyone...
> 
> One rule etc...



It will have pricked up the ears of the spooks. I work with an ex-MOD lawyer who accompanied delegations to the Middle East and security was high and bugging checks were mandatory. Christ, she was down on occupied land near a war zone.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2017)

What a fucking clown


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> What a fucking clown


----------



## Poi E (Nov 8, 2017)

Magic. I want that on my front door mat.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

fucking cop out , may should have been strong and stable and fucked her and bj off


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2017)

I am not sure May will survive this.  Every week a new badly handled disaster.  I suspect she will have jacked it in within a week and either three months of leadership challenge chaos which will result in a massive fight or a collapse and/or a general election


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

lets hope so and the 'theresa mays time is up' thread  will be 500 pages less than JC's


----------



## bemused (Nov 8, 2017)

Fingers said:


> I am not sure May will survive this.  Every week a new badly handled disaster.  I suspect she will have jacked it in within a week and either three months of leadership challenge chaos which will result in a massive fight or a collapse and/or a general election



I can't see anyone wanting the gig at the moment. With Brexit still rolling on taking her job would be akin to pushy co-pilot insisting on command just before they fly into the mountain. Once Brexit looks like it is in the bag, someone will knife Boris and take the gig.

I'm hoping for a Spock vs Kirk style fight to settle it.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2017)

The next big disaster is unfolding


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2017)

Here's some mealy-mouthed arse-covering horseshit:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ouch!!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2017)

is there another job anywhere in the world where you can fuck up and go rogue, endangering the company,and still be allowed to resign from your position and just take a less high profile job  in the back office ?


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> is there another job anywhere in the world where you can fuck up and go rogue, endangering the company,and still be allowed to resign from your position and just take a less high profile job  in the back office ?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 8, 2017)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 119945


Dems are not cheap, and couple that with a live link up and you have got mega expensive.
Not sure I could justify the license fee spend on that. Mind you BBC news is daily rediculous in its live broadcast link ups.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2017)

what's Dave Stewart got to do with this?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2017)

the tourists were pretty shit tbh


----------



## bemused (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh no a letter from Tom Watson.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

Ooh, up to nine now. William of Walworth was a bit of a surprise, to be honest. Pickmans may be celebrating yet.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2017)

Silas Loom : But I'm always up for a cost-free bet


----------



## tim (Nov 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> is there another job anywhere in the world where you can fuck up and go rogue, endangering the company,and still be allowed to resign from your position and just take a less high profile job  in the back office ?



The company I currently work for seems to work pretty much along those lines, as did several otbers I've worked for in the past. Isn't  that the reality of how capitalism actually works?


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 8, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Silas Loom : But I'm always up for a cost-free bet



Hmm. You could always simply use the ignore button. Oh well. It’s the will of the people.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> is there another job anywhere in the world where you can fuck up and go rogue, endangering the company,and still be allowed to resign from your position *and just take a less high profile job  in the back office ?*



I take it you just mean her relegation to the backbenches, and not that she's still actually got some sort of Government job?


----------



## gosub (Nov 8, 2017)

She could start a travel agents or something...for people who want 'holidays' slightly different from the norm


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 8, 2017)

Clown car government. Bits falling off all over the place but it still keeps rolling along.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> is there another job anywhere in the world where you can fuck up and go rogue, endangering the company,and still be allowed to resign from your position and just take a less high profile job  in the back office ?


You've never worked in the senior echelons of higher education I see


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## mauvais (Nov 8, 2017)

I think I've quite warmed to our Silas as of this episode. Walworth, what you doing with your life?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Clown car government. Bits falling off all over the place but it still keeps rolling along.


Yeh. But that's only cos it's going downhill.


----------



## A380 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just cheered myself up with my guilty pleasure of reading the Conservative Home comments section. I know it’s wrong to intrude on private grief, but...


----------



## Fingers (Nov 9, 2017)

Boris is back in the shit after a 24 hour respite


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> is there another job anywhere in the world where you can fuck up and go rogue, endangering the company,and still be allowed to resign from your position and just take a less high profile job  in the back office ?



Standard practice in the British armed forces.


----------



## Sue (Nov 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> left to spend more time with her family holiday


Well her last one did sound pretty shit tbf.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 9, 2017)

Lets all cheer when finally Boris is executed on scaffold outside the Banqueting House, 5 cuts at least please
Sadly they will take us all down with em
What gets back on top after will be all wrong, maybe even as wrong as the current crew


----------



## hipipol (Nov 9, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Magic. I want that on my front door mat.


I want it as bog roll


----------



## hipipol (Nov 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Here's some mealy-mouthed arse-covering horseshit:
> View attachment 119978


Shows why she felt the need to leave, but she/it has learned:-
May is such a weak idiot but you still cant get a few spare sacks of wedge support illegal armies of occupation past her.
Priti shows the understanding that has existed between Israel and Hindu fanaticism has no bounds.
As for that chubby git Boris - difficult for him as he has probs with BiBi, oodly the mirror image rightist fantacists don't get on


----------



## Poi E (Nov 9, 2017)

Boris the sociopath can't find the right mask for this role.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> is there another job anywhere in the world where you can fuck up and go rogue, endangering the company,and still be allowed to resign from your position and just take a less high profile job  in the back office ?



Police


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Boris the sociopath can't find the right mask for this role.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Police


as cressida dick can testify


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2017)

I'd invite those who doubt my assessment of Gove as maneuvering to the top spot to note the placement of a very positive story about him - today of all days - in the graun this morning. George Monbiot has gone in to bat for him on Twitter (for the second time in a couple of weeks). Telling you, he's the one to watch.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


>



poor auld moaty


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 9, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


>




If only Gazza had turned up at the terminal with a four pack of Ace and some fishing tackle!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy Murray with a bottle of Prosseco


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 9, 2017)

If the Iranians do stick another 5 years on the sentence for Johnson's stupid remarks its absolutely a resigning matter, surely?  I mean he won't because he is utterly shameless but its hard to see how it shouldn't be.  Would May have the guts to sack him? Would it instantly trigger a leadership challenge?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Andy Murray with a bottle of Prosseco


yeh whacking johnson in the mouth with it, it would have made so many people's day


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> If the Iranians do stick another 5 years on the sentence for Johnson's stupid remarks its absolutely a resigning matter, surely?  I mean he won't because he is utterly shameless but its hard to see how it shouldn't be.  Would May have the guts to sack him? Would it instantly trigger a leadership challenge?


Id expect any change in the sentence would mean he he's a goner.... untenable position.
Odds are there will be a change to the sentence.
Don't see why it would trigger a leadership challenge though.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2017)

the theory seems to be that if she sacks Johnson he'll immediately launch a leadership bid - I can't see someone who's just been booted for rank incompetence being in a position to launch a leadership bid though. Reckon that's bollocks.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> the theory seems to be that if she sacks Johnson he'll immediately launch a leadership bid - I can't see someone who's just been booted for rank incompetence being in a position to launch a leadership bid though. Reckon that's bollocks.



Well I guess the only real answer to that is _because Johnson_.  He doesn't seem to follow any usual rules, he's shameless and brass necked enough to launch the bid and there will be those who will follow him because they believe he'll deliver them hard brexit and the next election.  Question is how many?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Well I guess the only real answer to that is _because Johnson_.  He doesn't seem to follow any usual rules, he's shameless and brass necked enough to launch the bid and there will be those who will follow him because they believe he'll deliver them hard brexit and the next election.  Question is how many?


he won't stand again not after his utter humiliation last time


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Question is how many?



Enough to trigger a leadership election, surely, given that the 1922 already has a fair few letters, and enough to flush anyone-but-Boris MPs out as a challengers. That's why May has to keep him on.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> he won't stand again not after his utter humiliation last time



You reckon?  He seem's like a man who feeds off humiliation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> You reckon?  He seem's like a man who feeds off humiliation.


usually other people's


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2017)

He declined to stand last time rather than risk losing when he was much less wounded politically than he would be in this case. I don't think he'd do it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 9, 2017)

I keep on making mental comparisons between  the serial fails of West ham and Newcastle United, and this current regime. Maybe Tess ought to draft the Sport Direkt Kommandant Mike Ashley and porn führer David Sullivan to the cabinet to get max lolz.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 9, 2017)

If May is required to sack Johnson over the fallout of his recent remarks, then I doubt he'll stand in any meaningful way - he has too few friends in the PCP, and him having to resign/be sacked for incompetence is going to reduce that number further.

I think he wants to be PM, but he wants to be universally acclaimed and asked to be PM, not to have to fight for it and risk losing.

His stint as FS has reduced his number of supporters significantly - the old law of Boris watching was that the buffoon thing was an act, and then he got a great office of state he'd be revealed as a collossuss of statecraft, with Wisdom at his brow, and at his hand Strength. Well, that's been blown out if the water, he's as gaffe-prone as ever.

I don't doubt he'll make a play for the top job at some stage, but his support is very limited.


----------



## Combustible (Nov 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> the theory seems to be that if she sacks Johnson he'll immediately launch a leadership bid - I can't see someone who's just been booted for rank incompetence being in a position to launch a leadership bid though. Reckon that's bollocks.



Surely in the event Johnson launches a leadership bid, he would just lose out to someone else when it comes to nominations from MPs. I can't imagine he has any desire to go down as a stalking horse.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Nov 9, 2017)

kebabking said:


> the old law of Boris watching was that the buffoon thing was an act, and then he got a great office of state he'd be revealed as a collossuss of statecraft, with Wisdom at his brow, and at his hand Strength. Well, that's been blown out if the water, he's as gaffe-prone as ever.



That's one of the best passages I've read for weeks! Thank you!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

kebabking said:


> I don't doubt he'll make a play for the top job at some stage, but his support is very limited.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2017)

As calls for his sacking grow, Boris Johnson just went on Fox News to talk about how amazing Trump is

off you fuck then Boris


----------



## MightyTibberton (Nov 9, 2017)

Iran is now saying - mischievously with all likelihood - that Boris has "confirmed" that Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe was on a British government mission.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 9, 2017)

Looks like Penny Mordaunt - formerly the glamorous assistant to Portsmouth magician Will Ayling - is getting the DiFID job.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 9, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Looks like Penny Mordaunt - formerly the glamorous assistant to Portsmouth magician Will Ayling - is getting the DiFID job.



That probably makes her the only minister to have had an actual job.


----------



## elbows (Nov 9, 2017)

I found one of her other past jobs to be more noteworthy.



> Miss Harley was flown to London in an exchange of spin doctors that saw Penny Mordaunt, the Tory party's 28-year-old head of broadcasting, work for the Bush campaign in Washington last year.





> Miss Mordaunt said her experience with the Bush campaign illustrated what the Tories could expect from Labour. "I was amazed at the similarities of the issues and tactics. Gore's lies, Blair's lies, Gore's flip-flops, Labour spin, the re-announcements, double-counting, and the use of the issue of race."



( from Bush's black spin doctor backs Hague which doesn't really deal with Mordaunt much)


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 9, 2017)

Some dispute as to the contextual meaning of Priti Patel's "fulsome apology" to Trez. Discussion on the Beeb suggests that a fulsome apology can be taken to mean an insincere apology. Surely not?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

elbows said:


> I found one of her other past jobs to be more noteworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bemused (Nov 9, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> off you fuck then Boris



Ssssh. Trump is awesome and a great friend to the British people. In fact he should be knighted as a hero of Brexit.

We must suck up or we'll end up with a shitty trade deal and eating chickens dipped in creosote.

Personally, I'm looking forward to the Trump state visit. I'm hoping the protest is charming and a huge piss-take rather than shouty and boring.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2017)

bemused said:


> I'm hoping the protest is charming.


you don't really understand what protests are, do you?


----------



## bemused (Nov 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> you don't really understand what protests are, do you?



I'm a huge fan of creative piss taking in protests.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2017)

bemused said:


> Personally, I'm looking forward to the Trump state visit



there was a visit on the cards but parliament boyed him off and the rumours of his welcome from the rest of us...it fizzled out. There was even a rumour of some stealth visit to his golf course in scotland  but that never happened either. probably bollocks.


----------



## bemused (Nov 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> there was a visit on the cards but parliament boyed him off and the rumours of his welcome from the rest of us...it fizzled out. There was even a rumour of some stealth visit to his golf course in scotland  but that never happened either. probably bollocks.



Shame I was going to book the day off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

bemused said:


> Shame I was going to book the day off.


have a day off anyway. and why not chuck a sickie so you don't diminish your holiday allowance.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2017)

i wish there was more here to get excited about... Priti Patel and Michael Fallon are both still MPs. No one has lost their core job, they've just been moved side-ward. No by-elections and no shortage of Tories to fill cabinet positions.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2017)

Looking at the list of Stewards of the Chiltern Hundreds and the Manor of Northstead, it's a very rare event when an MP resigns their seat for wrongdoing, and it seems to be mainly for misbehaviour in a personal capacity (sex, drugs, fraud) rather than in the execution of their ministerial duties (if any).


----------



## tim (Nov 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> You reckon?  He seem's like a man who feeds off humiliation.



Is he still a regular guest at Max Moseley's soirees?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> Looking at the list of Stewards of the Chiltern Hundreds and the Manor of Northstead, it's a very rare event when an MP resigns their seat for wrongdoing, and it seems to be mainly for misbehaviour in a personal capacity (sex, drugs, fraud) rather than in the execution of their ministerial duties (if any).


Well making someone spend a few years in jail they wouldnt have otherwise *should *do it, Id hope at the very least.
As to Fallon's sexual misconduct, either its acceptable or its not, and if its not, how is it acceptable as an MP but not as a cabinet minister?
Hopefully there'll be more fallout from the Priti thing.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. But that's only cos it's going downhill.



Fingers crossed there's an open mineshaft a bit further down the slope.


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Well making someone spend a few years in jail they wouldnt have otherwise *should *do it, Id hope at the very least.
> As to Fallon's sexual misconduct, either its acceptable or its not, and if its not, how is it acceptable as an MP but not as a cabinet minister?
> Hopefully there'll be more fallout from the Priti thing.


There may be more fallout from the Patel thing, but it won't result in her resignation IMO. Plenty of scope for people to go over sexual harassment though: looking at the list of resignations, a lot of them went kicking and screaming, but the party will have a higher bar atm as they definitely don't want any by elections.

Fallon is in one of the safest seats in the country anyway, so even if he did resign it'd be a tory replacing him. Crabb though...


----------



## newbie (Nov 12, 2017)

Has May replied to Watson yet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2017)

newbie said:


> Has May replied to Watson yet?


Yet? Don't hold your breath


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 12, 2017)

johnson looks like he's on thin ice - Im guessing may will have no choice but to sack him if Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe has her sentence increased. This in turn will may provoke the brexit wing of the tory party into open revolt. They are also gunning for hammond. The decision on  EU withdrawal payment approaching fast - and whatever the EU will accept is going to be more than the half the party will be prepared to pay.  May will have to face down the brexit wing or go for "no deal" - which will ignite another political bomb. Also Damian Green's position is wobbly due to sex pest allegations + porn.

This looks like  government that is close to collapse. A slow motion car crash - we can only stand and watch as the brexit juggernaut relentlessly heads towards the stationary governmental clown car which is stuck in a ditch whilst its occupants fight over the steering wheel.

However - their poll ratings remains around 40% - which is somewhat mystifying - im guessing its core support + those who see them as the best available custodians of the  brexit torch and/or hate corbyn cos IRA and nuke shyness.


----------



## elbows (Nov 12, 2017)

The front pages certainly continue numerous tory death spiral themes today.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 12, 2017)

another day, another disaster


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 12, 2017)

Michael Gove has said on telly that [Boris Johnson] "is doing a great job as foreign secretary"

(more here)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 12, 2017)

its a bit wank isnt it .I kniow it is hardly a surprise that polticians are self serving , but has there ever been a group of individuals that are so blatantly disinterested in the *good* of the country and brazenly looking aftert their themselves ?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 12, 2017)

Telegraph are definitely pushing Gove as leader in waiting. I wonder what they want from him?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 12, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> However - their poll ratings remains around 40% - which is somewhat mystifying - im guessing its core support + those who see them as the best available custodians of the  brexit torch and/or hate corbyn cos IRA and nuke shyness.



A bad winter for the NHS (which is all but guaranteed) and that'll be down a few points through sheer attrition of old folk.


----------



## agricola (Nov 12, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> However - their poll ratings remains around 40% - which is somewhat mystifying - im guessing its core support + those who see them as the best available custodians of the  brexit torch and/or hate corbyn cos IRA and nuke shyness.



I'd say 90 - 95% of it is Corbyn and what they think he represents, combined with the lack of any alternative.   What is worse is that they are genuinely scared by what he represents - largely because of forty years of the media and most of the political elite telling them that they should be scared, and because they actually have things (property, decent(ish) pensions, family) to be scared about.  This fear means that they are willing to ignore almost anything that demonstrates what a shower the current Government are - Grenfell, Brexit, the chaos in the public finances, the looming disaster in the NHS unless it is going to personally affect them (which is ofc why the dementia tax was so damaging to them).

Labour must try and deal with this because, if they can, they will probably wipe out most of the Tory vote (including their core support) and if they can't they will never win an election.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 12, 2017)

The utter uselessness of Liam Fox -- highly readable destruction of the idiot braindead Fox from Ian Jack in Saturday's Guardian.


----------



## andysays (Nov 12, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> A bad winter for the NHS (which is all but guaranteed) and that'll be down a few points through sheer attrition of old folk.



That's a remarkably crass thing to say, even by your standards.

Not all old people are Tory voters, and the ones most likely to die as the result of a bad winter (fucking LOL, eh?) less likely than their more affluent fellow oldsters, I suggest.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 13, 2017)

I think Labour will continue to gain advatage from the sheer toxicity of the Tory brand. This is why Labour did far better than predicted at the last GE imo. People just don't like the tories anymore. Voters are not that stupid. They know tory policy is to continue to hand taxpayer money to private sector companies working in the NHS & keep the railways private for ideological reasons not economic. Labour need to continue to go all out to persuade those that do not vote because they think there is no point in voting to vote Labour. This worked at last GE I think.


----------



## Rimbaud (Nov 13, 2017)

andysays said:


> That's a remarkably crass thing to say, even by your standards.
> 
> Not all old people are Tory voters, and the ones most likely to die as the result of a bad winter (fucking LOL, eh?) less likely than their more affluent fellow oldsters, I suggest.



I'm not sure that's what he meant - I interpreted it as saying that a bad winter for the NHS might wake up some of the oldsters to what a mess this government have made. They don't feel it like working age people and especially young people do, and papers like The Daily Express seem dedicated to shielding them from the reality, but the NHS is the one area where they do come face to face with the effects of Tory rule.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2017)

Rimbaud said:


> I'm not sure that's what he meant - I interpreted it as saying that a bad winter for the NHS might wake up some of the oldsters to what a mess this government have made. They don't feel it like working age people and especially young people do, and papers like The Daily Express seem dedicated to shielding them from the reality, but the NHS is the one area where they do come face to face with the effects of Tory rule.


attrition of auld folk has a very clear & specific meaning and it doesn't mean oldsters realising the error of their ways


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2017)

andysays said:


> That's a remarkably crass thing to say, even by your standards.



_Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam is in thine own eye?_



andysays said:


> krtek a houby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2017)

andysays said:


> Not all old people are Tory voters, and the ones most likely to die as the result of a bad winter (fucking LOL, eh?) less likely than their more affluent fellow oldsters, I suggest.


Is that right? I'm not sure.

Tories had the highest vote share.
Tories voters are older.
Tories picked up WC voters in the last election. 
More WC people than MC people exist.

Those facts together mean your average Tory voter is more likely to be old, WC and die due to NHS cuts than be unaffected by all this. No?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Is that right? I'm not sure.
> 
> Tories had the highest vote share.
> Tories voters are older.
> ...


no


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 13, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Is that right? I'm not sure.
> 
> Tories had the highest vote share.
> Tories voters are older.
> ...


Only the first of those "facts" is uncontentious. Although I'll give you the second to some degree.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2017)

Ho ho ho...



> “At the moment, the wrong ideas are winning. The British people think that business can’t be trusted. That the free market isn’t working. That the rich get richer, and the rest get screwed.
> 
> “That is why, rather than being terrified at the prospect of a hard-left government, many of them actively welcome it – to the point where at the last election, Jeremy Corbyn was only 2,227 votes from power,” the article continued.
> 
> ...



Pfffft.

Conservatives say Margaret Thatcher spirit needed to defeat Corbyn government


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm sure there must be a few diabolists on their team who could draw the pentagram and contact hell


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 13, 2017)

Clearly gearing up for the fight between the different wings of the Tory party. See Nick Boles last week arguing that austerity needs to end and that a certain level of debt is fine (even a good thing).


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm sure there must be a few diabolists on their team who could draw the pentagram and contact hell


necromancers


----------



## kebabking (Nov 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> necromancers



i'm note sure Sauron would be seen dead (undead?) in todays Tory Party...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2017)

kebabking said:


> i'm note sure Sauron would be seen dead (undead?) in todays Tory Party...


there are lots of sorts of necromancers, mediums for example.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2017)

kebabking said:


> i'm note sure Sauron would be seen dead (undead?) in todays Tory Party...



Gove's green Brexit clearly an attempt to co-opt the ents.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 13, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm sure there must be a few diabolists on their team who could draw the pentagram and contact hell



An outsourced contract opportunity for Pickman's model.


----------



## Rimbaud (Nov 13, 2017)

elbows said:


> Ho ho ho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem isn't the presentation of their ideas, it is the ideas themselves. The sale of council housing may have been popular at the time, but it is the cause of a lot of problems and was was always short sighted.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 13, 2017)

elbows said:


> Ho ho ho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most political stuff these days I just regard with amused cynicism but this sort of thing does actually make me annoyed. It's this sort of patronising shit that turns people off the tories. The suggestion is that the poor ignorant w/c need saving from their own stupidity by their benevolent & concerned betters when this is just the wealthy wanting to protect their own interests. I'm sure most people will see through this sort of rubbish come the revolution/next general election.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 13, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Most political stuff these days I just regard with amused cynicism but this sort of thing does actually make me annoyed. It's this sort of patronising shit that turns people off the tories. The suggestion is that the poor ignorant w/c need saving from their own stupidity by their benevolent & concerned betters when this is just the wealthy wanting to protect their own interests. I'm sure most people will see through this sort of rubbish come the revolution/next general election.



Tories or 'Labour Moderates'?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 13, 2017)

Rimbaud said:


> The problem isn't the presentation of their ideas, it is the ideas themselves. The sale of council housing may have been popular at the time, but it is the cause of a lot of problems and was was always short sighted.



But they've done a lot of work to instill in people's minds that council housing was/is a burden on society, rather than a benefit and net contributor (paid for many times over in most cases). Most people will believe their lies, and there will be plenty of efforts pointing the blame for the housing crisis in other directions (immigrants, feckless mothers etc.)


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm posted this before on other threads but I think you can just see this as haves & have nots being house owners & those who cannot see they have any hope of buying a house or even getting good quality affordable & secure rented housing while the tories are in government. Eventually there will be a tipping point. As the house owners die off the non owners will increase & the non owners will vote Labour. I think this accounted for the much better than expected Labour result at last GE & it can only get better imo.

I don't think brexit has changed much either. Even with a remain vote & Cam/Osb staying in posts Labour might have nicked the next GE.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2017)

Boris defending Trump on Fox News, with voice replaced (but words not changed) by a Jimmy Savile imitation by Peter Serafinowicz!


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 14, 2017)

Nick Timothy attacking Hammond today. 


> We should assess the chancellor’s own economic literacy — because, after more than a year at the Treasury, his economic policy remains unclear.
> 
> He likes to think of himself as “Fiscal Phil”, the guy who balances the country’s books. But the public finances are only one part of the chancellor’s job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 14, 2017)

Even at its most toxic and bitter, the Blairite versus Brownite feud had absolutely nothing on this lot. Timothy isn't going to write that sort of thing without a nod and a wink from May.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Even at its most toxic and bitter, the Blairite versus Brownite feud had absolutely nothing on this lot. Timothy isn't going to write that sort of thing without a nod and a wink from May.


you don't recall the 1997-2010 labour government very well

Damian McBride: Blair-Brown feud was 'hugely destructive'
Blair-Brown feud out of control over new claims
BBC NEWS | Politics | Donor attacks Blair-Brown 'feud'
etc etc etc


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't recall the 1997-2010 labour government very well
> 
> Damian McBride: Blair-Brown feud was 'hugely destructive'
> Blair-Brown feud out of control over new claims
> ...



And yet the one willingly handed the premiership to the other, as agreed long before.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> And yet the one willingly handed the premiership to the other, as agreed long before.


there was and is no provision in the labour party constitution for such an occurrence. it only happens as you suggest if you ignore the little matter of the leadership election.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> there was and is no provision in the labour party constitution for such an occurrence.



And yet it happened anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> And yet it happened anyway.


only - as i say - if you ignore the little matter of a leadership election.


----------



## agricola (Nov 14, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Even at its most toxic and bitter, the Blairite versus Brownite feud had absolutely nothing on this lot. Timothy isn't going to write that sort of thing without a nod and a wink from May.



TBH I can't think of anything apart from Iraq that was more damaging to the party post-97 than that row was; you had people promoted (even more than usual) based on what camp they came from and how loyal they were, which led to serial incompetence and endless, pointless and very nasty debates over personality rather than what they actually believed politically and whether it was any actually good or not.  The PLP became stuffed with people who were useless at everything, even bickering.

The end result was of course that they lost in 2010, lost worse in 2015 and then got hammered by Corbyn three times.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 14, 2017)

agricola said:


> TBH I can't think of anything apart from Iraq that was more damaging to the party post-97 than that row was; you had people promoted (even more than usual) based on what camp they came from and how loyal they were, which led to serial incompetence and endless, pointless and very nasty debates over personality rather than what they actually believed politically and whether it was any actually good or not.  The PLP became stuffed with people who were useless at everything, even bickering.
> 
> The end result was of course that they lost in 2010, lost worse in 2015 and then got hammered by Corbyn three times.



Agree with all that. Don't you think the current administration has it worse?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> only - as i say - if you ignore the little matter of a leadership election.



A very little matter indeed as it never took place, and there was no real prospect of anyone opposing Brown.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2017)

At least may put the evil empire in its place at dinner last night. Putin will be shitting himself now. Scared to leave the kremlin


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> A very little matter indeed as it never took place, and there was no real prospect of anyone opposing Brown.


yeh. the subversion of internal democracy in one of the major uk parties a minor matter for you, i see.


----------



## agricola (Nov 14, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Agree with all that. Don't you think the current administration has it worse?



Not really.  For all their daftness, the Tory row at present has at its heart a political issue that they are (admittedly dishonestly and terribly) attempting to deal with.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. the subversion of internal democracy in one of the major uk parties a minor matter for you, i see.



I'm merely saying that such an amicable transition of power would seem impossible in the tory party in the present circumstances. It's all starting to look a lot more scorched-earth than the Blair/Brown stuff.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 15, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Most political stuff these days I just regard with amused cynicism but this sort of thing does actually make me annoyed. It's this sort of patronising shit that turns people off the tories. The suggestion is that the poor ignorant w/c need saving from their own stupidity by their benevolent & concerned betters when this is just the wealthy wanting to protect their own interests. I'm sure most people will see through this sort of rubbish come the revolution/next general election.



Indeed.
Fuck paternalist Toryism.  It's the worst sort of "conservatism", in that it wants nothing to change, except our perceptions of what it does to us.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 15, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Tories or 'Labour Moderates'?



Tomayto-Tomahto.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Tomayto-Tomahto.


toma-to


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 18, 2017)

Tom Watson’s letter appears to have gone unanswered. He doesn’t seem bothered any more. It does look as if May will survive Pritigate unscathed.

The death spiral is going disappointingly slowly.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 18, 2017)

The ground is coming up to meet them.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 18, 2017)

Poi E said:


> The ground is coming up to meet them.



Not fast enough for my liking.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 18, 2017)

And existentialist makes it ten.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 18, 2017)

It's hard.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 18, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> And existentialist makes it ten.


Hmm?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> And existentialist makes it ten.


yeh, you're on notice silas.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 19, 2017)

Talking of people who are on notice, Hammond just said that there are no unemployed people in the UK.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Talking of people who are on notice, Hammond just said that there are no unemployed people in the UK.


Cheers for the link


----------



## Poi E (Nov 19, 2017)

Perhaps he's thinking of the labour camps to come.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Tomayto-Tomahto.



who cares, just throw tomatoes at them


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Cheers for the link


I just heard that on R4 news as well. So you don’t need a link now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Perhaps he's thinking of the labour camps to come.


Silas will be alone among the s georgia navvies in travelling to the island by argentine submarine


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> I just heard that on R4 news as well. So you don’t need a link now.


Oh, I've seen it widely reported and am simply surprised silas felt unable to grace his post with a link to one of the numerous stories


----------



## gosub (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## elbows (Nov 19, 2017)

Deep apologies for the sun link but this is the sort of criticism Hammond has been facing in the last week from his own side, which only makes the timing and nature of his gaffe more amusing.

No one knows what Fiscal Philip Hammond's policies are — but he must show he wants to make people's lives better



> Because I was one of those who advised against the tax rise, Hammond’s team briefed the newspapers that I was “economically illiterate”.
> 
> Now, six months later, as ministers grapple with how to build more houses, Hammond appears to be at it again.
> 
> ...





> But we should assess the Chancellor’s own economic literacy — because, after more than a year at the Treasury, his economic policy remains unclear.





> Even on the budget deficit, it is not clear that Hammond is correct. As many economists and Conservative thinkers have said, there is no need to make a fetish of running a surplus every year or even most years.





> We need sustainable public finances, and we need to reduce debt as a percentage of the size of our economy.
> 
> But there is a strong case for borrowing more to fund infrastructure projects that will deliver a return on our investment through improved productivity.





> He dismissed his critics as “Keynesians”, a reference to followers of the economist John Maynard Keynes. But among them is Sajid Javid, the Thatcherite minister who wants to borrow more to fund the most urgent thing our country needs, which is more housing.
> 
> Javid is no Keynesian, and his proposal is right.





> He says he wants to prevent the return of socialism, as proposed by Jeremy Corbyn, but he stops any proposals that would improve economic justice.
> 
> He blocks any serious measures that curb excessive corporate pay. He opposes policies to improve the way companies are run. And he is against any kind of worker representation in corporate decision-making.
> 
> He will not support significant protections for people working in the precarious “gig economy”, and he lacks the ambition to create a comprehensive national retraining programme as technology eliminates many existing jobs.





> Instead of being bold in seeking solutions to these challenges, I fear Philip Hammond’s instinct is to maintain existing policy, regardless of its quality.
> 
> This must not be mistaken for conservatism. Nor is it down to a careful analysis that concludes the status quo is best.
> 
> I worry it is because the Chancellor lacks a burning desire to change people’s lives for the better, and the imagination to see possibilities beyond how the world works today.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2017)

I read a point earlier about how theres always been some coded pressures/horse trading that goes on before a budget but never so open as this. The piece opined that all this 'bold' stuff is basically setting it up so no budget will be good enough to appease his party enemies (which is all he cares about) or any of us (he couldn't give a shit)


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 19, 2017)

We are all democratic socialists now.


----------



## agricola (Nov 19, 2017)

elbows said:


> Deep apologies for the sun link but this is the sort of criticism Hammond has been facing in the last week from his own side, which only makes the timing and nature of his gaffe more amusing.
> 
> No one knows what Fiscal Philip Hammond's policies are — but he must show he wants to make people's lives better



Similar things were repeated in the Mail, and they were as disingenuous as the above is - the _Sun_ and the critics whose views they list above (especially Javid) have done the grand total of nothing to bring about more genuinely affordable housing, curbing excessive corporate pay, improving the way firms are run and meaningful worker representation at board level.  They have both celebrated the rise of the gig economy.

Hammond is under attack solely because of his view on Brexit, or more correctly because a Brexiteer as Chancellor would be able to do a lot more than they have been from the offices that they currently occupy.


----------



## elbows (Nov 19, 2017)

agricola said:


> Hammond is under attack solely because of his view on Brexit, or more correctly because a Brexiteer as Chancellor would be able to do a lot more than they have been from the offices that they currently occupy.



I'm sure Brexit is a major driver but I do think some in the Tory party realise that they need some policies that they can actually sell to the electorate. I am not accusing them of being sincere with most points made in that article, but I'd be surprised if there was not some genuine disagreement over borrowing/surplus stuff. Especially at a time where the wheels long since fell off the austerity rhetoric bandwagon but many cuts are now biting with increasing ferocity and no obvious austerity-reversing flagship policies have taken central stage.


----------



## agricola (Nov 19, 2017)

elbows said:


> I'm sure Brexit is a major driver but I do think some in the Tory party realise that they need some policies that they can actually sell to the electorate. I am not accusing them of being sincere with most points made in that article, but I'd be surprised if there was not some genuine disagreement over borrowing/surplus stuff. Especially at a time where the wheels long since fell off the austerity rhetoric bandwagon but many cuts are now biting with increasing ferocity and no obvious austerity-reversing flagship policies have taken central stage.



I am sure there is division along those lines (though whether its over the effect of austerity on the population as a whole or the effect of their vote dying off that is prompting a rethink), I just don't think it is the main bit behind the row against Hammond.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Talking of people who are on notice, Hammond just said that there are no unemployed people in the UK.



Just seen this. Whilst the quote itself may have been a slip but when picked up on it, he made unemployed people sound irrelevant an trivial. He was just so Fucking nonchalant about it like it didn't matter. It may not matter to him but it sure as hell matters to those Thatcher unemployed and their families etc.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2017)

PS. Guess what's coming in the budget, cuts in unemployment benefits?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2017)

hash tag said:


> PS. Guess what's coming in the budget, cuts in unemployment benefits?


You'll never believe what happens next


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 19, 2017)

Damian Green is backing down on his porn-stuffed laptop’s existence, and May is trying to get Hague in as a replacement. Telegraph and Sunday Times, respectively.

It would be nice to see him go.


----------



## elbows (Nov 19, 2017)

Soubry tying 13 death threats to that torygraph mutineers front page.

MP blames death threats on paper's headline


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Nov 19, 2017)

hash tag said:


> PS. Guess what's coming in the budget, cuts in unemployment benefits?


Aren't we like 3 years into a 4 year freeze on benefits? I can't imagine that being lifted maybe extended for a year or two more but I doubt benefits will actually be cut as in the amount actually being reduced, I suspect that there will be a bit of easing on the pay restrictions for what the Govt consider the popular kids like police, nurses and firemen etc, all other government employees will probably just have to suck it up again.
I think some extra dosh will magically appear for the NHS out of the same magic hole they found the money to buy off the DUP and some money to try and con people into thinking that they care about young people who can't get onto the housing ladder (How dumb do they think we are?).


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2017)

elbows said:


> Soubry tying 13 death threats to that torygraph mutineers front page.
> 
> MP blames death threats on paper's headline


surprised only these mps seem to be getting death threats. haven't the 635 others done anything to deserve such messages?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2017)

David Davis 'demanded use of private plane to go to Brexit talks'

nice to see public funding being spent well


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> And existentialist makes it ten.


i think you'll find it's eleven now, my dear


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 20, 2017)

No idea who Old Gergl is, to be honest. Existentialist has always struck me as a nice, kind sort of chap, so was quite surprised by that one. Anyway, only four to go, and if you really think it's a good use of your time to cheerlead and canvas your way to 15, who can argue?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> No idea who Old Gergl is, to be honest. Existentialist has always struck me as a nice, kind sort of chap, so was quite surprised by that one. Anyway, only four to go, and if you really think it's a good use of your time to cheerlead and canvas your way to 15, who can argue?


oh i'm not spending my time drumming up votes, i don't need to


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> oh i'm not spending my time drumming up votes, i don't need to



I was thinking of the Graun thread: 



Pickman's model said:


> i know you've liked this, vp but others could too Tory Death Spiral


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> I was thinking of the Graun thread:


and you can see how successful that's been: it's not canvassing, which is approaching people, and it's not cheerleading as it's not 'like this!', is it. you've done more than i ever could to make people like that post anyway. four more people, my sweet, and it's auf wiedersehen, pet.


----------



## elbows (Nov 20, 2017)

I wasn't going to like that post but since he decided to be a massive tit by posting about who liked it recently, count me in.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 20, 2017)

elbows said:


> I wasn't going to like that post but since he decided to be a massive tit by posting about who liked it recently, count me in.



Likewise, not so much because I'm _that _shallow but more as a result of my innate shit-stiring cuntitude. hth


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2017)

Tees Valley mayor making budget demands now. Given its been 'there is no magic bullet' from no11 I don't think Tee's is getting their 100m. Roll on wednesday.


----------



## andysays (Nov 20, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> I was thinking of the Graun thread:


Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> I was thinking of the Graun thread:


One to go sweetcheeks


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2017)

Jesus. bunch of arseholes.


----------



## bemused (Nov 20, 2017)

killer b said:


> Jesus. bunch of arseholes.



It appears to be two arseholes in particular.


----------



## elbows (Nov 20, 2017)

elbows said:


> I wasn't going to like that post but since he decided to be a massive tit by posting about who liked it recently, count me in.



I changed my mind and unliked the post.

Not that this stuff bothers me either way really compared to the pain I feel at how this forum has declined, some days I wonder how long its got left.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 20, 2017)

elbows said:


> I changed my mind and unliked the post.
> 
> Not that this stuff bothers me either way really compared to the pain I feel at how this forum has declined, some days I wonder how long its got left.



Thank you.

I'm told that people have been complaining about the decline of this forum ever since it started, so it's probably going to be okay.


----------



## elbows (Nov 20, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm told that people have been complaining about the decline of this forum ever since it started, so it's probably going to be okay.



Well I wasn't around for god knows how many of its initial years. My concerns are more based on the quantity of posters and posts in the uk and world forums in recent years and especially recently.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2017)

And another one bites the dust...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...a-may-head-of-policy-unit-government-a8065731


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 21, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> And another one bites the dust...
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...a-may-head-of-policy-unit-government-a8065731



Link doesn't seem to work for me -- what's the story?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2017)

hmm its gone for me too:-(

another of her advisers had resigned, il try and find a better link in a bit


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2017)

try this one

The head of Theresa May's policy unit just resigned


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> try this one
> 
> The head of Theresa May's policy unit just resigned


i read 'the head of theresa may' and just wanted the next words to be 'on a pike'


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2017)

i wish


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 21, 2017)

More useful/annoying linkage :

I've just started a dedicated thread on the 2017 Autumn (Budget) Statement, due tomorrow (Weds 22nd) -- scope for more 'constructive criticism'  of Hammond/Tories here 

OK that's it for links on this


----------



## newbie (Nov 24, 2017)

Clarke stirs the pot


> He said that within a few weeks of winning the general election in 2010 he had a meeting with Rebekah Brooks – then the chief executive of Murdoch’s News International, the owner of the Sun and the Times – in which she “described herself as running the government now in partnership with David Cameron” and said she wanted the government to buy prison ships.
> 
> “I found myself having an extraordinary meeting with Rebekah who was instructing me on criminal justice policy from now on, as I think she had instructed my predecessor, so far as I could see, judging from the numbers of people we had in prison and the growth of rather exotic sentences,” Clarke told the CMA.
> 
> ...



His predecessor was Jack Straw.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 24, 2017)

Odd that Ken never mentioned any of this before.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 24, 2017)

I am sure there is a great deal that he is keeping to himself- he has been in then game long enough to know where some skelingtons are buried


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2017)

I bet he knows where heath is buried anyway


----------



## gosub (Nov 24, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I bet he knows where heath is buried anyway



he was scattered inside Salisbury cathedral.  I now that cos it put paid to my pissing on his grave as a means to ending a family feud.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I bet he knows where heath is buried anyway


salisbury cathedral


----------



## gosub (Nov 24, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> salisbury cathedral



they missed out CUNT.


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 28, 2017)

Bercow has said that the issue of whether Davis is in contempt of parliament "may or may not" be debated in the future. If he is found to be in contempt, Bercow could have him imprisoned in the clock tower, which would be nice.


----------



## gosub (Nov 28, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Bercow has said that the issue of whether Davis is in contempt of parliament "may or may not" be debated in the future. If he is found to be in contempt, Bercow could have him imprisoned in the clock tower, which would be nice.


be better if the bells worked


----------



## 2hats (Nov 28, 2017)

gosub said:


> be better if the bells worked


Require him to strike them himself, manually, on the hour, every hour.

With his head.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 28, 2017)

cant we just put his head on a spike and use it as a gong?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 28, 2017)

commentators on UK polling report are claiming that its an "open secret" that these impact assessments dont actually exist. Which would be quite a wheeze.
Be funny if davies is given 24 hours to produce them and is up all night trying to write them from scratch - like that episode of  blackadder when he accidentally burns the only draft of samuel johnson's dictionary and has to rustle up a replacement.


----------



## gosub (Nov 28, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> commentators on UK polling report are claiming that its an "open secret" that these impact assessments dont actually exist. Which would be quite a wheeze.
> Be funny if davies is given 24 hours to produce them and is up all night trying to write them from scratch - like that episode of  blackadder when he accidentally burns the only draft of samuel johnson's dictionary and has to rustle up a replacement.


 That would be quite a pericombobulation.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 28, 2017)

It is all a bit 'oh fuck, we have not done our homework even though we said we had'.  

This could significantly damage the government if that is the case.


----------



## killer b (Nov 28, 2017)

It isn't an open secret so much as what the tories have been saying openly for several days isn't it?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 28, 2017)

killer b said:


> It isn't an open secret so much as what the tories have been saying openly for several days isn't it?



have they? 1rst mention id seen of it.


----------



## killer b (Nov 28, 2017)

This is in today's indie, all the other papers have something similar. It's a line they've been pushing more or less since Labour forced that vote on it.

_But an official at Mr Davis’s Department for Exiting the European Union explained that the Government had never had 58 separate assessments as such, but instead had a broad body of information consisting of all the analysis that the UK Government had done on Brexit and issues related to various sectors.

In a bid to comply with Parliament and assist the Commons committee, civil servants had drawn together in some 39 reports totalling 850 pages, documents that touched upon 58 sectors, the official said - albeit withholding certain parts.

Brexit minister Steve Baker said: "The Government has satisfied the motion, providing the House of Commons Exiting the EU Committee with information covering 58 sectors of the economy. We have also shared the information with the Lords EU Committee.

"We have always been clear that our analysis does not exist in the form Parliament requested. We have taken time to bring together the analysis we do have in a way that meets Parliament’s specific ask._


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 5, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> That's more or less how I feel about your post, but I'll tell you what. I've taken just shy of a couple of years away from this place. If your post gets fifteen likes I'll assume that it's a fair reflection of the general view, and I'll scramble the password and reflounce. Fair enough?



13 so far.


----------



## Silas Loom (Dec 5, 2017)

Conservative Home is fun again. They are in despair.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 6, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Conservative Home is fun again. They are in despair.



any edited highlights for delectation and delight?


----------



## agricola (Dec 6, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> any edited highlights for delectation and delight?



from their regular series of "Who should succeed Theresa May" articles:



> “None of the Above” has now come first, first, second, second, first and now first again in the six Next Tory Leader surveys that we have conducted since the election.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 6, 2017)

Some fellas have been caught trying to top TM.  Why bother?

A terror plot to assassinate Theresa May at Downing Street has been foiled


----------



## gosub (Dec 6, 2017)

How hard would it be to actually buy a vulture and get it to perch on the Downing Street chimney pots?


----------



## Fingers (Dec 6, 2017)

gosub said:


> How hard would it be to actually buy a vulture and get it to perch on the Downing Street chimney pots?



Had a quick Google to see how much one would cost but it is a bit of a no go.

Found some Euro ferrets though.......

european ferrets for sale for sale in Tyne & Wear, North East | Birdtrader


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2017)

Philip Hammond 'banned from using RAF jets'

I do hope this is true


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 6, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Be funny if davies is given 24 hours to produce them and is up all night trying to write them from scratch - like that episode of  blackadder when he accidentally burns the only draft of samuel johnson's dictionary and has to rustle up a replacement.



well this seems to be pretty much what has happened - his staff were apparently given a month to rustle something up the house of commons when they called him on his bullshit. 

The levels of incompetance of this shower is staggering.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Some fellas have been caught trying to top TM.  Why bother?
> 
> A terror plot to assassinate Theresa May at Downing Street has been foiled


From the sounds of it it was a fairly shit plan anyway


----------



## bemused (Dec 6, 2017)

agricola said:


> from their regular series of "Who should succeed Theresa May" articles:



I'm sure after the brexit thing a young(er) more charming, media-friendly, council estate raised candidate will wake from hibernation - a bit like that scene in Captian America when he first steps out of the machine.


----------



## bemused (Dec 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> From the sounds of it it was a fairly shit plan anyway



You'd think they would have learned to keep a secret?


----------



## gosub (Dec 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> From the sounds of it it was a fairly shit plan anyway


They'd have had to fight their way down 50 yards of corridors containing armed close protection officers.   Fantasists.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2017)

gosub said:


> They'd have had to fight their way down 50 yards of corridors containing armed close protection officers.   Fantasists.


Not just that


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 6, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Philip Hammond 'banned from using RAF jets'
> 
> I do hope this is true



I misread that as "Richard Hammond banned from using RAF jets".

Which I also hope is true.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2017)

gosub said:


> They'd have had to fight their way down 50 yards of corridors containing armed close protection officers.   Fantasists.


yeh. there is a plan for this sort of thing:


and i imagine it's been honed now and again over the past 13 years


----------



## FiFi (Dec 6, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Some fellas have been caught trying to top TM.  *Why bother?*
> 
> A terror plot to assassinate Theresa May at Downing Street has been foiled



As a kindness to a wounded creature. You wouldn't let a horse or dog suffer like she is!


----------



## gosub (Dec 6, 2017)

FiFi said:


> As a kindness to a wounded creature. You wouldn't let a horse or dog suffer like she is!



depends on whether shes sentient


----------



## teqniq (Dec 6, 2017)

I see what you did there.


----------



## gosub (Dec 6, 2017)

*"No 10 says cabinet to discuss final Brexit outcome it wants before Christmas*
The prime minister’s spokesman told journalists at the afternoon lobby briefing that tje cabinet will discuss the government’s preferred “end state” in terms of post-Brexit trade and security relations with the remaining EU by the end of the year, regardless of what progress has been made in negotiations by that point.
There are only two more Cabinet meeting scheduled for 2017, on December 13 and 20.
This is the discussion that Philip Hammond told the Treasury committee earlier had yet to take place."


Just as everybody else is declaring the only way to get through Xmas is to NOT mention Brexit.
I suppose they could just limit the conversation to "what do we call this massive fucking elephant thats been sat in the room for the last 18 months???  Geoffrey perhaps...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2017)

gosub said:


> *"No 10 says cabinet to discuss final Brexit outcome it wants before Christmas*
> The prime minister’s spokesman told journalists at the afternoon lobby briefing that tje cabinet will discuss the government’s preferred “end state” in terms of post-Brexit trade and security relations with the remaining EU by the end of the year, regardless of what progress has been made in negotiations by that point.
> There are only two more Cabinet meeting scheduled for 2017, on December 13 and 20.
> This is the discussion that Philip Hammond told the Treasury committee earlier had yet to take place."
> ...


No, Geoffrey's what they call dead sheep


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2017)

FiFi said:


> As a kindness to a wounded creature. You wouldn't let a horse or dog suffer like she is!


No. But tm neither a horse nor a dog but the author of her own misfortune.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 6, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> No. But tm neither a horse nor a dog but the author of her own misfortune.


True. However i'm trying to channel a spirit of goodwill towards all (wo)men as a nod towards the season!


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 7, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Some fellas have been caught trying to top TM.  Why bother?
> 
> A terror plot to assassinate Theresa May at Downing Street has been foiled


That would ruin all the fun of witnessing their death march


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2017)

If anything May is probably delighted someone has tried to kill her, as this must mean she's technically still alive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> If anything May is probably delighted someone has tried to kill her, as this must mean she's technically still alive.


Until someone turns her off at the mains


----------



## gosub (Dec 11, 2017)

The Prime Minister, Theresa May, is to make a statement on Brexit negotiations in the House of Commons today at 3.30pm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2017)

gosub said:


> The Prime Minister, Theresa May, is to make a statement on Brexit negotiations in the House of Commons today at 3.30pm.


this will go down like a townsend thoresen ferry


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 11, 2017)

gosub said:


> The Prime Minister, Theresa May, is to make a statement on Brexit negotiations in the House of Commons today at 3.30pm.



'Fuck the lot of you, you fucking sort it out you cunts.'


----------



## gosub (Dec 11, 2017)

I have decided to follow the excellent advice of Barry, from Hornchurch... In roughly 3minutes the EU will need some new negotiatiors


----------



## Nylock (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

and nice news to come home from work to

The Government has been defeated by rebel MPs in a critical Brexit vote


----------



## bemused (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm finding it amusing that after decades of the eurosceptics causing trouble for the party the europhiles are having their days in the sun. They may have the last laugh.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2017)

its been an odd but refreshing day all in all


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 14, 2017)

bonkers. even by _The Heil's_ standards.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 14, 2017)

As death spirals go, this is a tediously long one.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 14, 2017)

8ball said:


> As death spirals go, this is a tediously long one.


----------



## bemused (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> bonkers. even by _The Heil's_ standards.



These grooming gangs are out of control.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> bonkers. even by _The Heil's_ standards.


Came here to post this.

It's a work of art


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> bonkers. even by _The Heil's_ standards.



Heh,malcontents. would make for a great t-shirt.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 14, 2017)

bemused said:


> These grooming gangs are out of control.



Don't assume there is no overlap.


----------



## Smangus (Dec 14, 2017)

8ball said:


> As death spirals go, this is a tediously long one.



Yeah, it's becoming more like a death chase your tail.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2017)

Smangus said:


> Yeah, it's becoming more like a death chase your tail.


It'll end like a Tory ouroboros


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 14, 2017)

A Marxist in number 10 will be there because of the will of the people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> A Marxist in number 10 will be there because of the will of the people.


Narodnaya volya, chuck


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 14, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> bonkers. even by _The Heil's_ standards.



Makes my heart sing


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> It'll end like a Tory ouroboros



What a band they were. I remember seeing them once at King Tuts I think. Psychedelic shoe gaze as I recall.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> What a band they were. I remember seeing them once at King Tuts I think. Psychedelic shoe gaze as I recall.


they were supporting ruddy yurts if memory serves Libertad existentialist


----------



## teqniq (Dec 14, 2017)

'Newly confident'? Sounds like desperation to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2017)

you'd think it would be the marxist due in to no 11 that gave them pause for thought.

trained as a priest
wrote a book about socialism
quotes engels on the sly



stalin reborn


----------



## Libertad (Dec 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> they were supporting ruddy yurts if memory serves Libertad existentialist



Disastrous gig iirc, bit like being a government minister atm.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 14, 2017)

Both the Mail and Express in the last couple of days have made references to the Tories being back ahead in the opinion polls.

Is this Tory poll bounce thing bollocks? My scepticism makes me assume so .... 

(ETA to add 'opinion' to clarify   ...  )


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 14, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Both the Mail and Express in the last couple of days have made references to the Tories being back ahead in the polls.
> 
> Is this bollocks? I'm sceptical ...


There's only one sort of poll that counts and the next one's in may


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 14, 2017)

Not the most scientific, but I've had a quick Google and I've not found any 'new' polls.
I get the feeling that their 'poll' is one of those survey things at the bottom of a 'Isn't Corbyn a Cunt?' type story, that's only open for fifteen minutes.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 15, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Both the Mail and Express in the last couple of days have made references to the Tories being back ahead in the opinion polls.
> 
> Is this Tory poll bounce thing bollocks? My scepticism makes me assume so ....


Possibly referring to the latest YouGov?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 15, 2017)

OK thanks, that's pretty close. That recent one showing Labour 8 points ahead was surely an outlier, the above look more representative of the general run of polls of late -- or so my incomplete recall suggests


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2017)

The 8 point lead for Labour from survation isn't an outlier, it's pretty consistent with survation's other polls (lab +1, Tory -1 from their previous poll iirc). 

I read an interesting article about why there's such a wide range of figures on the polls atm - in Alabama they had a spread of 20 points or something. Basically no-one knows how to weigh anymore.


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2017)

(I think the Tory poll bump is real though fwiw)


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2017)

Here's the piece - almost everything in it is applicable to polls here I reckon

Why polls showing a 20-point spread in Alabama aren't actually 'wrong'


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for that, I need to be less lazy about poll related stuff


----------



## bemused (Dec 17, 2017)

Nadine Doris on the Sunday Politics  is the type of Tory that hopefully will disappear once brexit is done one way other another.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 17, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Thanks for that, I need to be less lazy about poll related stuff


The revolution will not belong to the pollsters. The revolution will not be predicted.


----------



## bemused (Dec 17, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> OK thanks, that's pretty close. That recent one showing Labour 8 points ahead was surely an outlier, the above look more representative of the general run of polls of late -- or so my incomplete recall suggests



I think May is getting a 'she's getting on with it' bounce.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2017)

bemused said:


> I think May is getting a 'she's getting on with it' bounce.


The bounce before the storm


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2017)

bemused said:


> Nadine Doris on the Sunday Politics  is the type of Tory that hopefully will disappear once brexit is done one way other another.


Doris?


----------



## bemused (Dec 17, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Doris?



My fingers discounected from my brain


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Dec 17, 2017)

bemused said:


> I think May is getting a 'she's getting on with it' bounce.


Most things bounce if they hit the ground hard enough


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> Most things bounce if they hit the ground hard enough


Dead cat bounce - Wikipedia


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2017)

existentialist said:


> Dead cat bounce - Wikipedia


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 19, 2017)

killer b said:


> Of course not. I'm just going to smugly quote myself and say 'like I said' if he does take the crown (and quietly forget about it if he doesn't).



goves green credentials getting a burnishing in todays guardian.


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> goves green credentials getting a burnishing in todays guardian.


Yeah, they love him.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 19, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> goves green credentials getting a burnishing in todays guardian.



Link please ? 
(Just want to know which particular twat is doing that this time -- I didn't see anything myself)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> Link please ?
> (Just want to know which particular twat is doing that this time -- I didn't see anything myself)


so lazy: Michael Gove ‘haunted’ by plastic pollution seen in Blue Planet II


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm none the wiser on whether to bet on the Tory Death Spiral concluding before Jeremy Corbyn's Time Is Up...


----------



## bendeus (Dec 20, 2017)

Being haunted by plastic should be the least of Pob's worries. I'd like to think that he's also haunted by all the evil he's done to so many people's lives, but unlikely as that is I'll settle for polymers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2017)

bendeus said:


> I would hope that being haunted by plastic would be the least of Pob's worries. I'd like to think that he's also haunted by all the evil he's done to so many people's lives, but unlikely as that is I'll settle for polymers.


I can see him being chased by a plastic bag everywhere he goes, like Patrick McGoohan being chased down a beach by a baloon blob


----------



## bendeus (Dec 20, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I can see him being chased by a plastic bag everywhere he goes, like Patrick McGoohan being chased down a beach by a baloon blob


In the next satisfying instalment: Iain Duncan Smith's terror of manhole covers.


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2017)

This is from twitter so may not be an actual thing, but still:


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2017)

agricola said:


> This is from twitter so may not be an actual thing, but still:


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2017)

agricola said:


> This is from twitter so may not be an actual thing, but still:


oh, it's real: https://ww  w.alanmak.or  g.uk/sites/www.al  anmak.org.uk/files/2017-11/4IR%20ConHo  me%20brochure%20FINAL.pdf


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2017)

there's a fourth industrial revolution all-party parliamentary group 

httb p:// w w w .a pp g-4ir.or g/


----------



## agricola (Dec 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> there's a fourth industrial revolution all-party parliamentary group
> 
> httb p:// w w w .a pp g-4ir.or g/







> The group's officers are Alan Mak MP (Conservative) (Chair), Peter Kyle MP (Labour) (Vice-Chair), Nigel Huddleston MP (Conservative), Stephen Kinnock MP (Labour), Kevin Hollinrake MP (Conservative), and Lord Willets (Conservative)


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2017)

That's amazing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2017)

its nice that the robots in no way resemble a naked terminator


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 20, 2017)

The longer I look at that picture, the funnier it gets. I can't fathom the mind(s) that formulated that 

Is it really genuine?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


> The longer I look at that picture, the funnier it gets. I can't fathom the mind(s) that formulated that
> 
> Is it really genuine?


Yes


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes



christ


----------



## J Ed (Dec 20, 2017)

Green finally... had his last shuffle out of cabinet...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 20, 2017)

any more details on the exit of old hairy palms?

Retiring to spend more time with his art pamphlets?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 20, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> any more details on the exit of old hairy palms?



He was "asked to resign" for two breaches of the ministerial code - looks like dishonesty concerning his knowledge of the grumble-pics on his work PC, rather than anything Kate Maltby related.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Green finally... had his last shuffle out of cabinet...


Turned out nice again


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2017)

Shame.


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2017)

Wanker


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice end to the day.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2017)

"forced to resign" couldn't even see what he had done wrong. How arrogant.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 20, 2017)

Now if only David Davis can come good on his promise to resign in protest if Green gets sacked...


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2017)

The cloak didn't work very well. New sos, Santa?


----------



## tim (Dec 20, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Now if only David Davis can come good on his promise to resign in protest if Green gets sacked...




Super a dominico effect, sort of thing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2017)

Theresa May's closest ally Damian Green has resigned after pornography claims


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 21, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Now if only David Davis can come good on his promise to resign in protest if Green gets sacked...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Theresa May's closest ally Damian Green has resigned after pornography claims


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2017)

It's is difficult to get too carried away and happy. He only got sacked from his job in the cabinet, he is of course still an MP, a member for Ashford!
Now that he has gone, he will of course be replaced by......a tory


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 21, 2017)

Damian Green was sacked because he lied, says Jeremy Hunt – Politics live

Hunt says Green sacked because he lied.
I am shocked at those in Westminster lying, whatever next!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Damian Green was sacked because he lied, says Jeremy Hunt – Politics live
> 
> Hunt says Green sacked because he lied.
> I am shocked at those in Westminster lying, whatever next!


politicians lying? never! _nev-er_!


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 21, 2017)

Its strange.  If your behavior falls short of what is expected of a cabinet minister you get the tic tack.  If your behavior falls short of what is expected of a human being you get promoted to foreign secretary.

It's all too complicated for me, clearly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Its strange.  If your behavior falls short of what is expected of a cabinet minister you get the tic tack.  If your behavior falls short of what is expected of a human being you get promoted to foreign secretary.
> 
> It's all too complicated for me, clearly.


they will all be treated equally while they dig canals on south georgia: and any corpses will go to feed the penguins of the island, as stated in the endeavour's environmental policy.


----------



## tim (Dec 21, 2017)

How will you get penguins to eat putrefying Tories, without the RSPCA lodging objections?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Its strange.  If your behavior falls short of what is expected of a cabinet minister you get the tic tack.  If your behavior falls short of what is expected of a human being you get promoted to foreign secretary.
> 
> It's all too complicated for me, clearly.



Or even president in the USA.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 21, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Damian Green was sacked because he lied, says Jeremy Hunt – Politics live
> 
> Hunt says Green sacked because he lied.
> I am shocked at those in Westminster lying, whatever next!


Fuck me that's rich coming from the serial liar himself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2017)

tim said:


> How will you get penguins to eat putrefying Tories, without the RSPCA lodging objections?


the tories will be taken as soon as possible _post mortem_ to a penguin feeding point, if a trial proves successful. the penguins will be fed only fresh corpses, not rotting tory. the rspca - and rspb - have offered their support to this proposal.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## planetgeli (Dec 21, 2017)

It’s good that Green qualifies for that £17000 pay off though. I was worried he’d lose that entitlement.

Damian Green is set to pocket a £17,000 tax-free pay off after being sacked


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2017)

that'll buy him a lot of kleenex and hand lotion


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> It’s good that Green qualifies for that £17000 pay off though. I was worried he’d lose that entitlement.
> 
> Damian Green is set to pocket a £17,000 tax-free pay off after being sacked



Another lie. Let's hope so.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 21, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Fuck me that's rich coming from the serial liar himself.



I dunno, its an expert opinion I suppose.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 21, 2017)

I hear the former detectives are facing investigation as well.

Win, win then.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> I hear the former detectives are facing investigation as well.
> 
> Win, win then.



Retired coppers have a magic anti-prosecution forcefield though don't they? Or is that only for stuff they did while still employed by her Majesty's constabuary?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> I hear the former detectives are facing investigation as well.
> 
> Win, win then.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 21, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Retired coppers have a magic anti-prosecution forcefield though don't they? Or is that only for stuff they did while still employed by her Majesty's constabuary?



For crimes committed against Tory Cabinet ministers it depends on ‘the Lodge’.

Fingers crossed eh.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 21, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> that'll buy him a lot of kleenex and hand lotion


eewch!!I REALLY did not want that image planted in my mind


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 22, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Retired coppers have a magic anti-prosecution forcefield though don't they? Or is that only for stuff they did while still employed by her Majesty's constabuary?



I think they're trying to see if they can be done over data protection.  In fairness it is rank shitness from the ex-coppers, dredging up details from a case they investigated but didn't prosecute.  Its well out of order and maybe, just maybe, there is a chance for a win win win here now the ruling class have been shafted, maybe they may change the rules regarding the conduct of Police even when they are no longer in the force.

As for the smut, that should have between him and his employer.  Hang on, that's us.................


----------



## bemused (Dec 22, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> In fairness it is rank shitness from the ex-coppers, dredging up details from a case they investigated but didn't prosecute.



I'm surprised is isn't a crime.


----------



## Smangus (Dec 22, 2017)

Official secrets act may apply, in which case it remains in force after you leave the organisation you worked for.


----------



## agricola (Dec 22, 2017)

bemused said:


> I'm surprised is isn't a crime.



It isn't because it (releasing or using information they acquired as part of their public service for their own gain) is a petard that politicians would easily be hoisted from themselves.


----------



## A380 (Dec 23, 2017)

What really fucks the Tories off with cases like this and pleb gate* is that they really see the police as servant class. They don’t like it as it’s like their butler daring to talk about what goes on behind closed doors.

* I have never forgiven the media for not taking the chance to call it Gate gate.


----------



## tim (Dec 23, 2017)

A380 said:


> What really fucks the Tories off with cases like this and pleb gate* ...
> 
> * I have never forgiven the media for not taking the chance to call it Gate gate.



The media were clearly nobbled. We need a latter day Bernstein and Woodward to investigate the murky background to Gategategate.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2017)

A380 said:


> What really fucks the Tories off with cases like this and pleb gate* is that they really see the police as servant class. They don’t like it as it’s like their butler daring to talk about what goes on behind closed doors.
> 
> * I have never forgiven the media for not taking the chance to call it Gate gate.


the copper ended up shafted over that one as well, had to say he'd billy bullshitted. Who knows the truth.


----------



## A380 (Dec 23, 2017)

tim said:


> The media were clearly nobbled. We need a latter day Bernstein and Woodward to investigate the murky background to Gategategate.


I think the nobling was probably done as a favour by a multi billionaire. Probably someone who made their fortune out of software. I can’t prove it but I reackon it was the founder of Microsoft.

It’s Gatesgategategste..


----------



## A380 (Dec 23, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> the copper ended up shafted over that one as well, had to say he'd billy bullshitted. Who knows the truth.


The main one quoted apparently made up the fact that he was nearby the gate whist off duty and heard it all. When he wasn’t. Not a wise decision in probably one of the most CCTV surveilled areas of the word.

I think the cop who was actually sworn at (agreed by both sides) and called a pleb ( never proven...) got a settlement.


----------



## tim (Dec 23, 2017)

A380 said:


> I think the nobling was probably done as a favour by a multi billionaire. Probably someone who made their fortune out of software. I can’t prove it but I reackon it was the founder of Microsoft.
> 
> It’s Gatesgategategste..



Rumours spread by technophobic gossiping farmers: Over gateGatesgategategate.


----------



## A380 (Dec 23, 2017)

tim said:


> Rumours spread by technophobic gossiping farmers: Over gateGatesgategategate.


Did you notice how it conveniently drew attention away from a baby food scandal  that was brewing at the time?

Cow and GateovergateGatesgategategate.


----------



## andysays (Dec 23, 2017)

A380 said:


> Did you notice how it conveniently drew attention away from a baby food scandal  that was brewing at the time?
> 
> Cow and GateovergateGatesgategategate.



That would be the scandal about the baby food leading to bone and muscle deformities and affecting the posture and walking stance of the children in later life, I suppose...

Cow and GategaitovergateGatesgategategate


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 23, 2017)

You mean the one led by hardcore queer activists?

StraighthateCowandGateGaitoverGatesgategategate.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 23, 2017)

this is starting to grate ...


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 23, 2017)

No, it's great


----------



## NoXion (Dec 23, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> this is starting to grate ...



It will be remembered as the Great Gategategate.


----------



## tim (Dec 23, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> this is starting to grate ...



It would be great to have a poll to rate Grating or Great, StraighthateCowandGateGaitoverGatesgategategate?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 24, 2017)

agricola said:


> This is from twitter so may not be an actual thing, but still:



I like that the bloke with the 3-d printer is obviously making gun barrels, to bring about the advent of Full Space Communism through Proletarian Democracy!

I don't like that in the pic on the left, the illustrator is implying that black males are violent.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 25, 2017)

Treeza says no vote to bring back fox hunting ‘cos it will lose the ‘yoof’ vote. Irony is nu labour were forced to have vote to ban it because it had been in labour manifesto for years but Blair & cohorts couldn’t really be arsed with it. Hunting never really went away anyway. No law against riding horses in a field & bring your dogs as well. If they get the scent of a fox not much anybody can do.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 25, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> I don't like that in the pic on the left, the illustrator is implying that black males are violent.



Looks like he's just offering the robot a friendly fist bump. So clearly the point the illustrator is making is that black folk are all scabs


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Treeza says no vote to bring back fox hunting ‘cos it will lose the ‘yoof’ vote. Irony is nu labour were forced to have vote to ban it because it had been in labour manifesto for years but Blair & cohorts couldn’t really be arsed with it. Hunting never really went away anyway. No law against riding horses in a field & bring your dogs as well. If they get the scent of a fox not much anybody can do.


of all the shithouse things in the last manifesto fox hunting was the icing. The added fuck you, were back little man. As you say the cunts do hunt anyway but ykwim


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 25, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Looks like he's just offering the robot a friendly fist bump. So clearly the point the illustrator is making is that black folk are all scabs



Whichever way you look at it, the illustrator needs re-educating.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 25, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> of all the shithouse things in the last manifesto fox hunting was the icing. The added fuck you, were back little man. As you say the cunts do hunt anyway but ykwim



It was total arrogance, the 'we're going to win this easily so might as well be honest about our shitty intentions' manifesto. Made it more satisfying when the manifesto lead ballooned and they suddenly had a fight on their hands.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 25, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> of all the shithouse things in the last manifesto fox hunting was the icing. The added fuck you, were back little man. As you say the cunts do hunt anyway but ykwim


Yup. I think they grossly underestimated how much that would piss off non-rural tories (and the rest of us).


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 25, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Whichever way you look at it, the illustrator needs re-educating.


A place secured for the re-education camp on west falkland


----------



## A380 (Dec 26, 2017)

In my opinion the whole fox hunting thing predates even the current class struggle and goes back to the start of the one before that with the introduction of feudalism.

I don’t like being told what to do by a bloke with a French name who is sitting on a horse.

Too much of a reminder of the consequences of Harold’s housecarls getting a bit over confident and chasing the Normans down that hill.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh dear. Such a shame.




			
				Michael Heseltine said:
			
		

> We've survived Labour governments before. Their damage tends to be short-term and capable of rectification. Brexit is not short-term and is not easily capable of rectification.






			
				Daniel Kawczynski a Bow Group board member said:
			
		

> His lack of respect and loyalty towards the Conservative Party is deeply regrettable.



Tory group angry at Heseltine's 'sniping'


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 27, 2017)

The old twat had smoke coming out of his ears on R4 interview today. Cable was on there as well in much the same anti brexit mode but being more coherent. I think we can expect plenty more of this neo lib/old tory/old nu labour/anti brexit/stop brexit ranting in the nu year. Should be a bit entertaining I reckon.


----------



## bemused (Dec 27, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Tory group angry at Heseltine's 'sniping'



What is with people wanting others expelled from their party for wrong think? Ironically the same lot who'll wax on about Churchill being awesome.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 29, 2017)

Top Government adviser quits over Brexit and accuses Theresa May of being 'voice of Ukip'


----------



## bemused (Dec 29, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Top Government adviser quits over Brexit and accuses Theresa May of being 'voice of Ukip'



I'm sure his mate Tony will find him a new gig.


----------



## tim (Dec 29, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> The old twat had smoke coming out of his ears on R4 interview today. Cable was on there as well in much the same anti brexit mode but being more coherent. I think we can expect plenty more of this neo lib/old tory/old nu labour/anti brexit/stop brexit ranting in the nu year. Should be a bit entertaining I reckon.



Entertaining to laugh at, not to listen to.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 1, 2018)

Theresa May is preparing a New Year cabinet reshuffle which could spell bad news for David Davis


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 1, 2018)

I imagine anyone halfway competent and without a preposterous ego within the parliamentary Tory party will be keeping some distance between themselves and this shambles of an administration so as to avoid reputational damage when it crashes and burns. Only those with no reputation to lose may apply.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2018)

Shit paper with a shit editor but good to see the headline.


----------



## bemused (Jan 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Shit paper with a shit editor but good to see the headline.




Isn't this just standard get the vote out stuff?


----------



## A380 (Jan 2, 2018)

bemused said:


> Isn't this just standard get the vote out stuff?


Maybe, or maybe it’s Gideon’s  masturbation fantasy.


----------



## bemused (Jan 2, 2018)

A380 said:


> Maybe, or maybe it’s Gideon’s  masturbation fantasy.



I hope she does ok, just to rub it in his face.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2018)

bemused said:


> Isn't this just standard get the vote out stuff?


Probably


----------



## bemused (Jan 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Probably



That thing we these local elections. If Labour doesn't increase the share of the vote it'll be 'peak Corbyn' if May doesn't do ok we'll have more stories of Tory panic. I can't see any leadership change until Brexit is in the bag.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2018)

bemused said:


> That thing we these local elections. If Labour doesn't increase the share of the vote it'll be 'peak Corbyn' if May doesn't do ok we'll have more stories of Tory panic. I can't see any leadership change until Brexit is in the bag.


Happy new year


----------



## bemused (Jan 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Happy new year



Feel sorry for Owen Jones, he doesn't know who to support.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 6, 2018)

That is a nice graph, but does little to explain how/why they are still in power.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2018)

teqniq said:


> That is a nice graph, but does little to explain how/why they are still in power.


Little does apart from greed and old age protectionism


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 7, 2018)

Historical membership was often built around the old social clubs (as with other parties too), an ex-girlfriend's grandparents were members back in the day because they 'had the best sandwiches' apparently!  It's a reflection of social changes which affected other parties too, plenty of Labour and Liberal clubs gone to the wall as well. 

Doesn't really match to what we would now see as 'party activists' which were always smaller in number.

Having said that, the Tory party are quite fucked on activist numbers and had to bus them into target seats in recent elections, whereas Labour had no shortage of volunteers last year. It's reasonably significant, feet on the ground can be effective, but then so can a large war chest from corporate donors or a sympathetic ear in the press.


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2018)

Ha.


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2018)

killer b said:


> Ha.




'upgrade to https' .... the cert has expired, no upgrading required.


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2018)

The point - that the tory party website is down due to some clown-shoed incompetence at CCHQ - remains correct though.


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2018)

killer b said:


> The point - that the tory party website is down due to some clown-shoed incompetence at CCHQ - remains correct though.



I'm just mocking the tweet that claims that the Tories don't understand technology whilst misunderstanding the technology.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

killer b said:


> The point - that the tory party website is down due to some clown-shoed incompetence at CCHQ - remains correct though.



Grayling has started early then.


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2018)

Isn't chair of the party one of those non-positions they move people to when they want to sack 'em but can't really? I bet he'd be on the benches if Adonis hadn't have quit last week...


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2018)

Grayling has quickly been un-shuffled. Looks like it's all going pretty much as we'd expect.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

killer b said:


> Grayling has quickly been un-shuffled. Looks like it's all going pretty much as we'd expect.



Even by their (and his) standards, that is astonishingly rubbish.


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm waiting for the Messiah to be appointed to a TV-friendly job; minister of parks and playgrounds or some such. They'll be under 50, raised on a council estate and went to the local comp. That's the next leader.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> I'm waiting for the Messiah to be appointed to a TV-friendly job; minister of parks and playgrounds or some such. They'll be under 50, raised on a council estate and went to the local comp. That's the next leader.



Them not being utterly thick would also be a requirement and probably narrows the pool even further.


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2018)

Ptolemy said:


> Them not being utterly thick would also be a requirement and probably narrows the pool even further.



Not sure being smart is required, anyone can remember 20 ten-word answers. Being likable is what they need.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> Not sure being smart is required, anyone can remember 20 ten-word answers. Being likable is what they need.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> I'm waiting for the Messiah to be appointed to a TV-friendly job; minister of parks and playgrounds or some such. They'll be under 50, raised on a council estate and went to the local comp. That's the next leader.


so it will be ian whicker from cumbria, the only tory member under 50 raised on a council estate and who went to the local comp.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

killer b said:


> Grayling has quickly been un-shuffled. Looks like it's all going pretty much as we'd expect.


well


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 8, 2018)

Nope, it goes to Brandon Lewis (?? your idea's as good as mine) who is also minister without portfolio - that mean she's planning an election?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so it will be ian whicker from cumbria, the only tory member under 50 raised on a council estate and who went to the local comp.



at least the meeting where they announce him as leader will be fun


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

agricola said:


> at least the meeting where they announce him as leader will be fun


first they'll have to get him into parliament


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> first they'll have to get him into parliament



That Corbyn would prevent this from happening is another reason to slate that communist.


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Nope, it goes to Brandon Lewis (?? your idea's as good as mine) who is also minister without portfolio - that mean she's planning an election?


You can be sure they'll do their best to hold on til 2022, but they'd be mad not to have someone co-ordinating just in case everything collapses.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

killer b said:


> You can be sure they'll do their best to hold on til 2022, but they'd be mad not to have someone co-ordinating just in case everything collapses.



the way this reshuffle is going I'd put money on either a fox or a team of hounds being in charge of Tory election planning in 2022.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

agricola said:


> the way this reshuffle is going I'd put money on either a fox or a team of hounds being in charge of Tory election planning in 2022.


yeh. but you'd lose as it's cat and pigeons


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. but you'd lose as it's cat and pigeons



Someone's lost his cat...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 8, 2018)

doesnt exactly seem like a reshuffle at all


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> doesnt exactly seem like a reshuffle at all



Indeed.  Family holidays and porn have removed more senior ministers than this reshuffle has so far.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> doesnt exactly seem like a reshuffle at all


it's a five knuckle shuffle


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> doesnt exactly seem like a reshuffle at all



It doesnt seem to be doing much to ease journalists boredom so far.

It's so bland that my local MPs face has made it to the BBC live updates banner.



He has gone from some junior ministerial role to a post at CCHQ - presumably looking at issues such as unsustainable haircuts.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 8, 2018)

Some very useless and widely loathed people must have something explosive on May to have kept their jobs in this 'reshuffle'.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 8, 2018)

Hunt "back" as Health Sec, "but will also have explicit responsibility for social care, which has been added to his job title".

Fuck's sake...


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> Some very useless and widely loathed people must have something explosive on May to have kept their jobs in this 'reshuffle'.



Greg Clark apparently among their number as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> Some very useless and widely loathed people must have something explosive on May to have kept their jobs in this 'reshuffle'.


or may's even more useless than previously believed


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hunt "back" as Health Sec



He's vital to the government in that post. without him, the supply of young virgins blood would cease.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> or may's even more useless than previously believed



which would be an achievement in and of itself, tbh


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

agricola said:


> which would be an achievement in and of itself, tbh


yeh. but what sort of muppet announces a reshuffle which never happens?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> Some very useless and widely loathed people must have something explosive on May to have kept their jobs in this 'reshuffle'.



This assumes there's less useless, less loathsome people on the tory benches waiting to take over.


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> This assumes there's less useless, less loathsome people on the tory benches waiting to take over.



Anna Soubry  needs a job, she'd be good value.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hunt "back" as Health Sec, "but will also have explicit responsibility for social care, which has been added to his job title".
> 
> Fuck's sake...



Yeah, because you look into Hunt's pisshole eyes in his little pin-sized head and the first thing you think is, there's a man who could take on _more _responsibility.


----------



## agricola (Jan 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> Anna Soubry  needs a job, she'd be good value.



her interview during Election Night was great


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> Yeah, because you look into Hunt's pisshole eyes in his little pin-sized head and the first thing you think is, there's a man who could take on _more _responsibility.



According to the trusted news sources (twitter) he fought for his job there. Fighting for the 2nd worst job in government seems an odd move.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> According to the trusted news sources (twitter) he fought for his job there. Fighting for the 2nd worst job in government seems an odd move.



I'd put money on his having an arrangment with at least one of private healthcare firm that will pay off handsomely if he can just hang in there a bit longer to see his 'reforms' through...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 8, 2018)

*STILL* fucking spiralling!  

How fucking high were they when they started?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> According to the trusted news sources (twitter) he fought for his job there. Fighting for the 2nd worst job in government seems an odd move.


Hunt is the man who co-authored a book on privatising the health service, just in case there is any misunderstanding regarding his motives. In other news the person who was tipped to replace him has just had her wiki page edited to remove any reference to links with Virgin care.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 8, 2018)

Justine Greening resigning cos she won't be moved apparently


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 8, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Justine Greening resigning cos she won't be moved apparently


Confirmed by BBC and Guardian.


----------



## Sue (Jan 8, 2018)

Well this reshuffle is going well.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2018)

Sue said:


> Well this reshuffle is going well.



First we had words like brexit, now comes the reshuffuckup.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hunt "back" as Health Sec, "but will also have explicit responsibility for social care, which has been added to his job title".
> 
> Fuck's sake...



He already had it in his brief. DH has statutory and policy responsibility for Social Care and has had for years. 

It seems no one told him or May which given the scant interest he has shown in that part of his brief is not a surprise. 

Instead telling him to do the job he is already supposed to be doing is reported by our clueless press as some kind of victory


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2018)

Dan U said:


> Instead telling him to do the job he is already supposed to be doing is reported by our clueless press as some kind of victory



Clueless pressticles.


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2018)

No one is reporting this as anything but a disaster  (or at best a damp squib) are They?


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2018)

As for Hunt, he's doing his job very well, and has done all along. It's just that his job isn't the job anyone seems to think it is.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 8, 2018)

killer b said:


> No one is reporting this as anything but a disaster  (or at best a damp squib) are They?



The Hunt thing is being protrayed as him getting an expanded brief. Am just pointing out it is no such thing, it's his current job with a new title.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 8, 2018)

killer b said:


> As for Hunt, he's doing his job very well, and has done all along. It's just that his job isn't the job anyone seems to think it is.



Not much left of social care delivery still to privatise, beyond the actual social workers (which is happening in some areas) so maybe that is why he hasn't been arsed about it before now.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2018)

killer b said:


> No one is reporting this as anything but a disaster  (or at best a damp squib) are They?



May in Blunted Hunt Shunt Shocker.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 8, 2018)

I've never quite understood the protocol around reshuffles - are there set periods for these things to happen?

Otherwise, especially given how ultimately uneventful this one has been, I'm always suspicious these things are done to keep something else out of the news.

Might just be reflective of who I follow on Twitter, but some were saying it could be, at least in part, a smokescreen to hide an emergency question about the NHS in the Commons today and/or the NHS winter crisis in general. If it even had anything to do with that I would be surprised if it was the _only_ reason, though.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Otherwise, especially given how ultimately uneventful this one has been, I'm always suspicious these things are done to keep something else out of the news.



Theres quite a lot of reasons why these things happen, the timing etc.

Sometimes I dont thnk its to keep other things out of the news exactly, but it is to try to take the driving seat when it comes to one or more news agendas.

In this case I have no trouble believing that it was done to make some personnel adjustments/fill in some gaps left by last years resignations/sackings, but they decided to also try to use it as yet another attempt to have a little reboot of Mays public image.  And they are aware that NHS issues can really screw them in the court of public opinion, so they were also trying to 'get ahead' of that story. Not that they can really, but clearly feel the need to say stuff rather than remain silent.

My opinion could be flawed about this and I've not read much recently that either supports or contradicts my theory, its just what I came up with when I saw the build-up to the reshuffles and how May was wheeled out for a Marr interview. Not that May is a good candidate for convincing people how much the tories care.


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2018)

killer b said:


> No one is reporting this as anything but a disaster  (or at best a damp squib) are They?



They only are really interesting when they are sacking their enemies. Apart from that they are pretty dull.


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2018)

David Davis is a trooper, even in the midst of going into anaphylactic shock he had his picture taken.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 8, 2018)

8ball said:


> *STILL* fucking spiralling!
> 
> How fucking high were they when they started?



Journey to the Centre of the Earth


----------



## 03gills (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2018)

the important jobs are still being taken care of...


----------



## iona (Jan 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> May Cunt in Blunted Hunt Shunt Shocker Stunt.



Cfy


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> First we had words like brexit, now comes the reshuffuckup.


omnishuffle


----------



## Raheem (Jan 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> omnishuffle



Sunken shoufflé.


----------



## elbows (Jan 9, 2018)

Theresa Gloom and the Shufflagettes had to cancel their recent gig when someone substituted their instruments for cabbages at the last minute.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 9, 2018)

bemused said:


> David Davis is a trooper, even in the midst of going into anaphylactic shock he had his picture taken.



A high-functioning alcoholic won us the Second World War: what could be more appropriate than putting another one in charge of Brexit?

Although in the latter case I think the 'high-functioning' bit has yet to be proven...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> A high-functioning alcoholic won us the Second World War: what could be more appropriate than putting another one in charge of Brexit?
> 
> Although in the latter case I think the 'high-functioning' bit has yet to be proven...


would this be the same high, functioning alcoholic whose entire political life to age 65 had been failure piled on failure?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 9, 2018)

and another one gone

Tory minister who asked secretary to buy him sex toys sacked


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> would this be the same high, functioning alcoholic whose entire political life to age 65 had been failure piled on failure?



Yes, that one. To be fair, it does take a while to work out what you can do better pissed. For me, it's playing pool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> Yes, that one. To be fair, it does take a while to work out what you can do better pissed. For me, it's playing pool.


yeh. very few people get killed playing pool pissed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 9, 2018)

bemused said:


> David Davis is a trooper, even in the midst of going into anaphylactic shock he had his picture taken.



_Remains. _I see what you did there.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. very few people get killed playing pool pissed.



We obviously go to very different classes of pub.


----------



## agricola (Jan 9, 2018)

Jo Johnson moved to Transport.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Jo Johnson moved to Transport.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2018)

I must say, Esther McVey must be cockahoop to be second pick for DWP . Just goes to demonstrate the paucity of choice May has for senior ministers.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 9, 2018)

Indeed. Yesterday when Greening walked I thought, well, big deal. But thinking about it, the fact that she wasn't already seared into my consciousness because of glaring unfitness for the job and general loathsomeness might be a reflection of the fact that she was about the least worst they had to offer.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 9, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> A high-functioning alcoholic won us the Second World War: what could be more appropriate than putting another one in charge of Brexit?
> 
> Although in the latter case I think the 'high-functioning' bit has yet to be proven...


Also picked an S Club 7 song for desert island discs.

Davis not Churchill, mind.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jan 9, 2018)

Churchill was briefly in the Beverley Sisters. That's the rumour in any case.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2018)

MightyTibberton said:


> Churchill was briefly in the Beverley Sisters. That's the rumour in any case.


All three of them


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 9, 2018)

How the fuck is Esther McVey?

Thought she'd been booted out, a parachute last year then? Another one that won't flush.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> How the fuck is Esther McVey?
> 
> Thought she'd been booted out, a parachute last year then? Another one that won't flush.


She got booted out of Wirral West, and was then parachuted into Tatton when the slime Osborne ducked out.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. very few people get killed *playing pool pissed*.



Should be an Olympic sport.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 12, 2018)

Dogsauce said:
			
		

> How the fuck is Esther McVey?
> 
> Thought she'd been booted out, a parachute last year then? Another one that won't flush.





existentialist said:


> She got booted out of Wirral West, and was then parachuted into Tatton when the slime Osborne ducked out.



She's also been parachuted upwards _within the Department of Work and Pensions_, despite her former DWP role apparantly specifically contributing to her defeat in Wirral West ...

Failure no barrier to promotion, with the Tories ......


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2018)

William of Walworth said:


> She's also been parachuted upwards _within the Department of Work and Pensions_, despite her former DWP role apparantly specifically contributing to her defeat in Wirral West ...
> 
> Failure no barrier to promotion, with the Tories ......


Useful idiots always come in handy...why, hello, Mr Cunt, didn't see you there.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2018)

This impending collapse of Carillion is certainly going to be interesting; will they save money by taking back hundreds of contracts in-house or spend money on bailing out a firm that has been run badly?*

* obviously we know which


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2018)

agricola said:


> This impending collapse of Carillion is certainly going to be interesting; will they save money by taking back hundreds of contracts in-house or spend money on bailing out a firm that has been run badly?*
> 
> * obviously we know which



I don't think Carillion will be allowed to fail, too big and the banks are into them too deep.  Its the same with several major builders, Laing O'Rourke etc. There's also a legacy thing with Carillion that would look very bad.  They are a company that have grown by acquisition and they seem to adopt the history of the companies they acquire for example Carillion will tell you that they built the 1st motorway, the Thames Barrier, Buckingham Palace etc.  It would be very bad for brand GB if they were to fail and given the timing and the current climate its hard to imagine it being allowed to happen.

As an aside I saw first hand what Carillion were like when they acquired a company I was working for then.  None of what is happening now has surprised me in the slightest.  Breathtaking arrogance combined with pointless waste on a whole new scale.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> I don't think Carillion will be allowed to fail, too big and the banks are into them too deep.  Its the same with several major builders, Laing O'Rourke etc. There's also a legacy thing with Carillion that would look very bad.  They are a company that have grown by acquisition and they seem to adopt the history of the companies they acquire for example Carillion will tell you that they built the 1st motorway, the Thames Barrier, Buckingham Palace etc.  It would be very bad for brand GB if they were to fail and given the timing and the current climate its hard to imagine it being allowed to happen.
> 
> As an aside I saw first hand what Carillion were like when they acquired a company I was working for then.  None of what is happening now has surprised me in the slightest.  Breathtaking arrogance combined with pointless waste on a whole new scale.



I know, but its going to be very hard for the Government to continue with the fiscally responsible claptrap when they are shovelling money down what is probably a bottomless pit when it would be possible to take some / all of the outsourced stuff back for nothing, or virtually nothing.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2018)

agricola said:


> I know, but its going to be very hard for the Government to continue with the fiscally responsible claptrap when they are shovelling money down what is probably a bottomless pit when it would be possible to take some / all of the outsourced stuff back for nothing, or virtually nothing.


Nobody can be surprised when they turn out to be saying one thing while doing the exact opposite - it's gone on like that for a long time!


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2018)

agricola said:


> I know, but its going to be very hard for the Government to continue with the fiscally responsible claptrap when they are shovelling money down what is probably a bottomless pit when it would be possible to take some / all of the outsourced stuff back for nothing, or virtually nothing.



Well, that's exactly what they are doing:

Carillion set for £75m East Leeds Orbital Route |  Construction Enquirer

Good money after bad.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Well, that's exactly what they are doing:
> 
> Carillion set for £75m East Leeds Orbital Route |  Construction Enquirer
> 
> Good money after bad.



Also from that site (you've probably all seen this as I'm sure you're all keen Construction Enquirer subscribers) is this hilarious article.

Barratt builds less than one extra home a day |  Construction Enquirer

Housing crisis fixed.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Well, that's exactly what they are doing:
> 
> Carillion set for £75m East Leeds Orbital Route |  Construction Enquirer
> 
> Good money after bad.


Jesus wept. I hadn't realised that Carillion were going down the tubes, but that's just mad.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2018)

agricola said:


> I know, but its going to be very hard for the Government to continue with the fiscally responsible claptrap when they are shovelling money down what is probably a bottomless pit when it would be possible to take some / all of the outsourced stuff back for nothing, or virtually nothing.



Just coming back to this, I assume you're talking about the PFI deals which Carillion are signed up to.  I wonder, given how shit a deal the government signed up to with these, whether it would be something as simple as just coming back to the government should the PFI contractor went pop.

I reckon they'll be something in the contract that says the deal is owned by Carillion and they can then sell it as an asset in the event of them going bust.  I bet its something like that.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> I reckon they'll be something in the contract that says the deal is owned by Carillion and they can then sell it as an asset in the event of them going bust.  I bet its something like that.



There usually is, but the rescue deal being almost certainly contingent on Government support means that those contracts can be easily reclaimed as part of any support measure.  Carillion have also tried to sell off "assets" already and got a bad response (reports said they tried for £300 million but only got £50 million), probably because everyone knows what a mess they are in and everything will be much cheaper when they go under.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2018)

What offends me the most about this is that I thought the point of privatisation wasn't that the state still ended up carrying the risk. 

I wonder if a mandatory prison sentence of, say, 2 years for the directors of companies which took on a privatisation contract, should they fail to honour their obligations, might concentrate minds a bit.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 12, 2018)

Socialised risk, privatised profit.  It's been that way all along.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> Socialised risk, privatised profit.  It's been that way all along.


Yeah


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2018)

There is some logic to making the original builder responsible for the on-going maintenance of the building.  It theoretically focuses the mind to make sure they do the job properly first time around.  Unfortunately as with most government contracts the main focus was making some very wealthy people a bit more wealthy.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Jesus wept. I hadn't realised that Carillion were going down the tubes, but that's just mad.


Those fuckers were involved in the blacklisting scandal 

'Blacklisted' union workers win payouts

If they do go bankrupt the government will have to step in and take on the public sector contracts which would be delicious, but they are probably too big to fail, more likely to be a government bail out.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2018)

marty21 said:


> Those fuckers were involved in the blacklisting scandal
> 
> 'Blacklisted' union workers win payouts


----------



## hot air baboon (Jan 14, 2018)

https://reaction.life/nick-timothy-propped-pm-weird-plot-make-gavin-williamson-tory-leader/

_After the election, there was no time to ask what it meant that a Prime Minister had allowed the government she ran to function in this fashion. The truth is that the Tory tribe was so traumatised by how close Corbyn had come to power that, once Timothy and Hill had been fired, the priority became patching together a government. That summer, Damian Green became de facto Deputy Prime Minister (he resigned late last year.) Gavin Barwell, a widely-liked former MP, became chief of staff. They steadied the situation, in alliance with the incredibly ambitious young chief whip Gavin Williamson. Then the chief whip post went to Williamson’s friend and ally Julian Smith when Williamson was promoted to Defence late last year. Barwell, Smith and Williamson are the key figures in keeping May afloat.

Alongside them, Timothy retained his great influence with May. He is an interesting policy thinker and he secured two newspaper columns to provide an outlet for his views. The reasonable proposition was that he knows May’s mind better than anyone other than her husband. Senior Tories find it incredible that he stepped straight from helping to lose the election to pontificating on what should be happening next, but such is Fleet Street. Timothy’s columns are insightful; they are sport. He holds grudges and wages war on his enemies. It is all very readable.

****

This week’s strange events should upend the core working assumption in the Tory parliamentary party. Until now it has been assumed that May is holding on in Number 10 reluctantly out of duty, to get through the next phase of Brexit, to then stand aside allowing an open competition between the very best of the party’s next generation. This turns out to be quite wrong. She will stay as long as she can and the reshuffle was limited by design to impede the emergence of too much fresh talent at cabinet level. Tory root and branch reconstruction is thus delayed dangerously. The small court around May is organising this._


----------



## bemused (Jan 15, 2018)

Are we going to run a sweepstake for when Ruth is going to run as an MP?


----------



## Libertad (Jan 15, 2018)

Ruth.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 15, 2018)

Libertad said:


> Ruth.









do you mean me?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2018)

Beat place I can see for this...TURD.




> A new Tory MP has apologised after he suggested unemployed people should have vasectomies to cut costs to the taxpayer.
> 
> 
> Ben Bradley - who is tasked with building the Conservatives’ youth vote - made the comments in a blog post in 2012, unearthed by BuzzFeed News.
> ...


Tory MP Ben Bradley Suggests Unemployed People Should Have Vasectomies


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2018)

I understand that nice mr mogg chap is now podcasting (reaching out to the yoof via social media stuff). Anyone seen it I wonder?


----------



## elbows (Jan 16, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I understand that nice mr mogg chap is now podcasting (reaching out to the yoof via social media stuff). Anyone seen it I wonder?



Thanks to your tip-off I listened to it. Under 20 minutes of audio, once a fortnight, in the format of some bloke from Conservative Home asking Mogg some questions. I cant imagine it satisfying all the Mogg needs of the youth, but then I might be incorrectly estimating the size of young fogeys appetite.

Its called the Moggcast and thats about as exciting as it gets. Actually the title is probably considerably more exciting than the content, and it might be under 20 mins long for safety reasons.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 17, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I understand that nice mr mogg chap is now podcasting (reaching out to the yoof via social media stuff). Anyone seen it I wonder?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2018)

C4 to broadcast claim ex-ministers offered Brexit help to Chinese


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> C4 to broadcast claim ex-ministers offered Brexit help to Chinese


I see the programme initially pulled due to fears over lansley's health, perhaps they worried he'd survive the shock


----------



## bemused (Jan 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> C4 to broadcast claim ex-ministers offered Brexit help to Chinese



Are Chinese businessmen the new fake sheiks?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2018)

Is it all over for Theresa May? Westminster sources say a Tory confidence vote is nearing


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Is it all over for Theresa May? Westminster sources say a Tory confidence vote is nearing


Dead woman walking


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2018)

The Conservative Vice Chair deletes his employment history from the internet. But not fast enough. | The Canary


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Is it all over for Theresa May? Westminster sources say a Tory confidence vote is nearing



It was hard not to imagine this might be looming when Boris made his NHS move in the press.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

TORY by-election candidate in Falmouth accused of sharing sick Nazi themed memes, anti-immigrant jokes and showing support for far-right demonstrations


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

Theresa May just suggested NHS could be part of huge US trade deal


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

Theresa May helped to scrap anti-sexual harassment law


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

Media delivers brutal verdict on Theresa May's Davos speech | Political Scrapbook


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

Tory MPs considering coup against May as frustration builds


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## bemused (Jan 26, 2018)

I like him, no idea if he's any good but he didn't go to Eton so that's a tick in the box.


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks like there are almost as many knives out for Williamson as there are for May right now. 

Defence secretary refuses to answer questions about relationship with past colleague



> Gavin Williamson, the defence secretary, has refused to answer a series of questions about the circumstances surrounding a relationship with a colleague which he disclosed in a Daily Mail interview.
> 
> Williamson, who has been tipped as a future prime minister, gave the interview during a day of frenetic activity during which he also made a keynote speech to parliament and raised eyebrows with an interview in the Daily Telegraph in which he said Russian cyber-attacks could leave “thousands and thousands and thousands” of Britons dead.
> 
> The Mail interview was published a few hours after Williamson’s lawyers refused to answer a series of questions from the Guardian about his departure from the fireplace firm Elgin & Hall, where he was the managing director in 2004.



There are too many nuggets strewn around the article for me to quote all the pertinent details.


----------



## bemused (Jan 26, 2018)

elbows said:


> Looks like there are almost as many knives out for Williamson as there are for May right now.



I'm not sure having an affair 15 years ago is really going to hold him back. He doesn't seem to be that liked in Tory land. Although I'd like to see some new faces, I really don't want another party leader who can have a free bus pass. I want some fresh faces to take the piss out of.


----------



## agricola (Jan 26, 2018)

elbows said:


> Looks like there are almost as many knives out for Williamson as there are for May right now.



The flame that burns twice as bright lasts half as long.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 26, 2018)

bemused said:


> I like him, no idea if he's any good but he didn't go to Eton so that's a tick in the box.



If he had gone to Eton, that would at least be some sort of fucking excuse.


----------



## bemused (Jan 27, 2018)

Raheem said:


> If he had gone to Eton, that would at least be some sort of fucking excuse.



His wiki picture does make him look like a cat rapist.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 27, 2018)

bemused said:


> His wiki picture does make him look like a cat rapist.



I can understand why you like him, then.


----------



## bemused (Jan 27, 2018)

Raheem said:


> I can understand why you like him, then.



I have a low bar, it's slightly higher than Katie Hopkins.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 27, 2018)

so - are the tories gearing up to have another push at ditching may? Might well happen if the get a shoeing at the local elections. Cant see it will do them any good.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 27, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> so - are the tories gearing up to have another push at ditching may? Might well happen if the get a shoeing at the local elections. Cant see it will do them any good.



The way it works is that a certain number of grumpy letters to the chair of the 1922 Committee can trigger a leadership election. 48 I think. And there are currently 40, apparently. So it looks unlikely she will last much longer, particularly if and when the Tories get a kicking in the ironically-named May elections. So BJ and this Williamson guy are expecting the starting-gun before long.


----------



## elbows (Jan 27, 2018)

I certainly needed a refresher on what we had already been told about Williamson in recent months. I forgot he is the one with the tarantula called Cronus on his desk.

Who is Gavin Williamson and why does he keep a tarantula on his desk?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 27, 2018)

elbows said:


>



Which one is the  Tory leadership hopeful?


----------



## tim (Jan 27, 2018)

Raheem said:


> Which one is the  Tory leadership hopeful?


The one standing next to Blair.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 27, 2018)

Cameron giving it his best david brent. Love it how the guy he is talking to  (steel tycoon Lakshmi Mittal) fucks him off at the first opportunity. And the defensive desperation in his voice when he bleats about brexit being "a mistake not a disaster". 



Enjoyably vicious Marina Hyde piece on his humiliation 

- Davos: the latest humiliation in Britain’s rolling cycle of indignity | Marina Hyde


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)

Defence secretary refuses to answer questions about relationship with past colleague


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)

https://www.conservativehome.com/th...the-conservatives-into-the-next-election.html


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)

Jacob Rees-Mogg warns Theresa May she risks losing next election if she delivers ‘Brexit in name only’


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)

Government plans for 'doomsday scenario' in case of no-deal Brexit


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)

Theresa May is a classic middle manager without the vision to seize Brexit opportunities


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jan 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 126210


No !!


----------



## bemused (Jan 27, 2018)

After the last election, May offered her resignation to the Parliamentary Party 'no no no' they said, if one of these people wants to take the reigns they should step up and go for it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2018)

The Tories have a great 'subs bench' of talent, and intelligence. All of whom understand the needs of the country and the people. The sort of leaders that think and plan for the long term and will walk among the people as friends.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> The Tories have a great 'subs bench' of talent, and intelligence. All of whom understand the needs of the country and the people. The sort of leaders that think and plan for the long term and will walk among the people as friends.



May has avoided promoting anyone who might start to look like a plausible leader, so if there is any talent in the party it's being left on the backbenches. Instead we get the likes of Gavin "you can't be a convincing Machiavellian bastard with a name like Gavin" Williamson. And Nick Timothy, who should by rights have been a busted flush after the last election, continues to lurk in the background like a shit Rasputin. Gavin "yes, it's another one called Gavin" Barwell also remains in a key position despite the stench of scorched tower blocks and electoral failure lingering around him.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2018)

So if res mob get in will his nanny deal with brexit


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2018)

Further attempts to derail the limitless ambitions of Spiderman CBE.












Is the phrase Sexit that the TImes have used there new? I cant say I've been routinely keeping up with the Times!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2018)

still amazed this plank get so much telly time


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 28, 2018)

hmmm - a lot of hate for gavin williamson within the ranks of the vermin.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 28, 2018)

Any ideas why?

Would've thought we've (or rather 'they') gone into ''anyone but May' territory now.

Or is just maneuvering by the press to install one of their darlings (Boris, Rees-Mogg et al) as leader?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 28, 2018)

They dont like him cos He's a comprehensive school boy. And a bit northern

NQOCD 

If I were a Tory politician with my eyes on the leadership I'd be keeping well out of it and letting May take the shit for brexit.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2018)

who the fuck is mogg's suppose to appeal to ...

daily express readers


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 28, 2018)

I think it's because more deserving candidates were overlooked when he was promoted to the Defence Sec job, he hadn't served enough time in a lesser role to be seen as a genuine candidate. 

If he goes questions again have to be asked about May's judgement. She's going pretty soon, surely?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 28, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> still amazed this plank get so much telly time



He looks like an infamous, former chicken farmer!


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 28, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> who the fuck is mogg's suppose to appeal to ...
> 
> daily express readers


Likewise I find this baffling. Possibly the bookies, not being complete idiots, have installed him as favourite to encourage people to back a hopeless cause.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 28, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> who the fuck is mogg's suppose to appeal to ...
> 
> daily express readers


I think he's got the same thing going as Johnson - he's a caricature, good for a bit of a giggle (to those who aren't already predisposed to hate him), and generally a bit more 'fun' than other politicians.

I'm not saying any of this is what I look for in a person, but I think superficially he appeals to a lot of people who don't really care to get into the details of politics*.



*Caveat: this is massively broad strokes and an at least in spirit an honest attempt to place no value judgement on those it attempts to describe. Lots of people just want to get on with their life and leave 'Politics' to someone else.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Raheem (Jan 28, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> who the fuck is mogg's suppose to appeal to ...
> 
> daily express readers



Plus Telegraph and Mail. That's who's going to be voting.


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> They dont like him cos He's a comprehensive school boy. And a bit northern
> 
> NQOCD
> 
> If I were a Tory politician with my eyes on the leadership I'd be keeping well out of it and letting May take the shit for brexit.



They don't like him because he stands out as talentless self-promoting nonentity, even in a Party (and Parliament) that is chock full of them.  Also much of their electorate is old, and can therefore remember times when Tory MPs had to do a bit longer than two months at the MoD in order to be PM.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 28, 2018)

agricola said:


> They don't like him because he stands out as talentless self-promoting nonentity, even in a Party (and Parliament) that is chock full of them.  Also much of their electorate is old, and can therefore remember times when Tory MPs had to do a bit longer than two months at the MoD in order to be PM.



This. I wish I had his self-confidence tbh.


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> This. I wish I had his self-confidence tbh.



I don't.  His type of self confidence is the sort that Custer, Kaiser Wilhelm or Q.Varus had.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 28, 2018)

The Tories have just walked into their next disaster.  Could be an interesting week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2018)

Fingers said:


> The Tories have just walked into their next disaster.  Could be an interesting week.




I thought the official term was "swivel eyed loons"


----------



## Sue (Jan 28, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I thought the official term was "swivel eyed loons"



You say potato, I say potatto but I'm sure we can both enjoy the absolute mess the Tories currently find themselves in.


----------



## bemused (Jan 29, 2018)

Nadine seems rather unlikeable.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 29, 2018)

Nadine.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 29, 2018)

Gah!!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 29, 2018)

So seems that at some point before too long, summer at the very latest, theyll reach the no confidence letter level....what happens then? A no confidence vote, or does it go straight to an internal election? 
I reckon May would scrape through a no confidence vote. Its going to be carnage whatever happens - right in the middle of the trade negotiation bit... you have to laugh


----------



## ska invita (Jan 30, 2018)

ska invita said:


> So seems that at some point before too long, summer at the very latest, theyll reach the no confidence letter level....what happens then? A no confidence vote, or does it go straight to an internal election?
> I reckon May would scrape through a no confidence vote. Its going to be carnage whatever happens - right in the middle of the trade negotiation bit... you have to laugh


The answer to my question is:
*"Should the number reach 48, the 1922 chairman will consult with May and determine the date of a confidence vote “as soon as possible in the circumstances prevailing”. If the Conservative leader wins a majority in the subsequent ballot she remains in office and is rewarded with a year’s immunity. If she loses, she is obliged to resign (unlike a Labour leader) and barred from standing in the leadership election that follows."*

I guess the question of when this might happen is Do the Hard Brexiters want to get in there early before trade negotiations get too far down the line (ie now) or wait till the negotiations look like they aren't going their way enough, which would be later in the year but might cause maximum damage and disruption....might possibly go for maximum disruption as a way to more likely crash out?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 30, 2018)

ska invita said:


> The answer to my question is:
> *"Should the number reach 48, the 1922 chairman will consult with May and determine the date of a confidence vote “as soon as possible in the circumstances prevailing”. If the Conservative leader wins a majority in the subsequent ballot she remains in office and is rewarded with a year’s immunity. If she loses, she is obliged to resign (unlike a Labour leader) and barred from standing in the leadership election that follows."*
> 
> I guess the question of when this might happen is Do the Hard Brexiters want to get in there early before trade negotiations get too far down the line (ie now) or wait till the negotiations look like they aren't going their way enough, which would be later in the year but might cause maximum damage and disruption....might possibly go for maximum disruption as a way to more likely crash out?



yeah - i think thats exactly whats happening. Apparently they are already very close to the 48 figure - so its only a matter of time before the confidence vote threshold is reached. 
If it doesn't happen before the may elections and the tories dont do well (pretty much an odds on certainty - esp with labour/momentums abilty to mobilise people in a low turnout election) then the vote will surely happen. 
Then the toires have to decide weather to give her another year or eject her. I rekcon they will get rid -the groans and moans and general despair at her leadership is getting louder by the day - also she might win the confidence vote, but still not comfortably enough for her to realistically carry on. 

Pretty sure it will be the end of may by the end of may - then the fun really starts. With a good chance of a brexiter taking the leadership and the tory remainers losing their shit and very powerful forces within the establishment - business, finance, civil service - quailing at the prospect of a hard brexit. 
Tory split? General election in the Autumn?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> yeah - i think thats exactly whats happening. Apparently they are already very close to the 48 figure - so its only a matter of time before the confidence vote threshold is reached.
> If it doesn't happen before the may elections and the tories dont do well (pretty much an odds on certainty - esp with labour/momentums abilty to mobilise people in a low turnout election) then the vote will surely happen.
> Then the toires have to decide weather to give her another year or eject her. I rekcon they will get rid -the groans and moans and general despair at her leadership is getting louder by the day - also she might win the confidence vote, but still not comfortably enough for her to realistically carry on.
> 
> ...


 all of that kind of thing seems possible...the most convincing narrative i heard about the brexit trade negotiations was that it would look like an impasse with a lot of hot air and then right at the last minute there'd be a degree of give and take from both sides. That requires an atmosphere of cool heads and stability back in the UK. Lol.
If hard brexit rebels decide to go all out destruction then that would definitely trigger a general election I think.
Anything could happen in the next half hour....


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> (pretty much an odds on certainty - esp with labour/momentums abilty to mobilise people in a low turnout election)


What are you basing that on? The 2016 May elections were reasonable for Labour but nothing more and the 2017 council elections pretty poor.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 30, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> What are you basing that on? The 2016 May elections were reasonable for Labour but nothing more and the 2017 council elections pretty poor.



The way labour's supporters mobilised during the general election and the big surge in support for labour since the 2017 locals. I imagine activists will be targeting key council seats, getting the vote out etc - and they have the numbers and reach for that to make a difference - especially as turn out in the locals is significantly lower then at GEs.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> The way labour's supporters mobilised during the general election and the big surge in support for labour since the 2017 locals. I imagine activists will be targeting key council seats, getting the vote out etc - and they have the numbers and reach for that to make a difference - especially as turn out in the locals is significantly lower then at GEs.


None of that shows that Labour/Momentum _have_ the ability of mobilise people in low turnout elections though. 
The pattern of turnout at general and local elections is completely different, it's well known that local elections are not a good guide for general elections and vice versa. 

You can't simply assume a increased turnout (nor the pattern of voting) from a general election, and a rather unique one, will carry over to local elections (and moreover local elections which don't coincide with any other elections). There was a strong mobilisation of the vote that helped Obama get elected in 2008, but that didn't help the Democrats in 2010, the mobilisation didn't carry over.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 30, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> None of that shows that Labour/Momentum _have_ the ability of mobilise people in low turnout elections though.
> The pattern of turnout at general and local elections is completely different, it's well known that local elections are not a good guide for general elections and vice versa.
> 
> You can't simply assume a increased turnout (nor the pattern of voting) from a general election, and a rather unique one, will carry over to local elections (and moreover local elections which don't coincide with any other elections). There was a strong mobilisation of the vote that helped Obama get elected in 2008, but that didn't help the Democrats in 2010, the mobilisation didn't carry over.



Not sure if the democrats and labour are that comparable - labour members are constituency based and active locally - not sure if that's the same set up in the states. Labour have a half a million newly enthused activists who will be getting people out to vote and that has the potential to make a difference - as it did in the GE. We'll see.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 5, 2018)

i suppose this is as good a place to put this as any.

Beneath the mask, Jacob Rees-Mogg is a dangerous and deceitful bully

'on secondment from the 18th century' 

Joking aside what an arsehole.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 5, 2018)

elbows said:


> It doesnt seem to be doing much to ease journalists boredom so far.
> 
> It's so bland that my local MPs face has made it to the BBC live updates banner.
> 
> ...


A widow's twin peaks.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 6, 2018)

teqniq said:


> i suppose this is as good a place to put this as any.
> 
> Beneath the mask, Jacob Rees-Mogg is a dangerous and deceitful bully



I for one would be very surprised if this was the case.  He always comes across as such a likable and benevolent person.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2018)

Follow live as Tory divisions deepen ahead of Theresa May speech on abuse in public life


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2018)

they can fuck off with this abuse in public life thing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2018)

its just her crusade to censor the internet, she has wanted to do this for a long time, now she has a half baked excuse


----------



## teqniq (Feb 6, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> they can fuck off with this abuse in public life thing


Hmmm yes, I suspect another agenda.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Hmmm yes, I suspect another agenda.


control of the discourse in some way.

what really does my nut in is that theres a good reason people actually hate them atm (I'm not justifying racist/miso/nazi stuff, although it will be used to justify whatever toothless measures are proposed) .


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> its just her crusade to censor the internet, she has wanted to do this for a long time, now she has a half baked excuse


always the secret policeman that one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2018)

she hates what she cant understand , much like Trump , technology


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Follow live as Tory divisions deepen ahead of Theresa May speech on abuse in public life



Sometimes, if everyone's calling you a useless cunt, it's because you're a useless cunt.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2018)

Tory councillor denies assault allegations amid suspension claims


----------



## elbows (Feb 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Tory councillor denies assault allegations amid suspension claims





> has been accused of assault at Maggie’s, a Margaret Thatcher-themed bar in London.



It's what she would have wanted.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 9, 2018)

There's a thatcher-themed bar in London?!! Why isn't it on fire already?


----------



## Raheem (Feb 9, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> There's a thatcher-themed bar in London?!! Why isn't it on fire already?



It's had a state-of-the-art trickle-down system installed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> There's a thatcher-themed bar in London?!! Why isn't it on fire already?


made entirely of iron


----------



## teqniq (Feb 9, 2018)

Iron burns if you get it hot enough. 

Or if you are prepared to be patient, it rusts, which is a slow kind of burning anyway.


----------



## klang (Feb 9, 2018)

Rust never sleeps.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Streathamite (Feb 10, 2018)

Badgers said:


> The Tories have a great 'subs bench' of talent, and intelligence. All of whom understand the needs of the country and the people. The sort of leaders that think and plan for the long term and will walk among the people as friends.


really? please name those currently warming their arses on aforesaid bench, because I certainly can't think of any


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 10, 2018)

bemused said:


> After the last election, May offered her resignation to the Parliamentary Party 'no no no' they said, if one of these people wants to take the reigns they should step up and go for it.


They won't, simply because, right now, the leadership of the Tory party and the country are the ultimate in poisoned chalices.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 10, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> What are you basing that on? The 2016 May elections were reasonable for Labour but nothing more and the 2017 council elections pretty poor.


the general election really transformed Labour's fortunes. Their confidence is way up - and they will go all out


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> really? please name those currently warming their arses on aforesaid bench, because I certainly can't think of any


Sarcasm


----------



## Raheem (Feb 10, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


>


----------



## tim (Feb 10, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> the general election really transformed Labour's fortunes. Their confidence is way up - and they will go all out



They've been out-incompetented by the Tories.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2018)

Tory students at Oxford club linked to Jacob Rees-Mogg 'groped women at party'


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 22, 2018)

Tory councillor lols on FB. 
Councillor's 'sexist' Facebook post probed


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 23, 2018)

Tories can't win on social media due to 'vitriolic' abuse

Aw, shame.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2018)

“Personal abuse and calling for physical abuse is completely unacceptable and we need to be able to differentiate between the two"

by repeatedly conflating them.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 23, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Tories can't win on social media due to 'vitriolic' abuse
> 
> Aw, shame.


Wankers


----------



## teqniq (Feb 23, 2018)

More like they can't win because a) they're not very good at it and b) their arguments are ridiculously easy to demolish. Vitriolic abuse as a description however plays better as it paints them as victims, that's not to say they are getting none at all though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2018)

teqniq said:


> More like they can't win because a) they're not very good at it and b) their arguments are ridiculously easy to demolish. Vitriolic abuse as a description however plays better as it paints them as victims, that's not to say they are getting none at all though.


c) people on social media don't like them


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 23, 2018)

I think partly it's just the same narrative the Labour right and the media are trying to create around Corbyn. As well as that though I think it reflects how far they are from the consequences of their own politics. It's OK to take people's livelihoods or force them to use food banks but god forbid anyone calls you a rude name as a result.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 23, 2018)

I genuinely don’t think they get social media. Having a look through tess d’mayhems FB page is Seemingly unmanaged judging by the shite posted . These useless wankers cannot even get their propaganda approach right.


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 23, 2018)

Tories take threats seriously and they freak out, but if they could just understand that all anyone really wants is for them to fuck off and stop trying to promote their stupid, antisocial ideas, then maybe they'd just do that and stop complaining that nobody wants to listen to them any more.

/obvious


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2018)

Tory MP forced into grovelling apology to Jeremy Corbyn over false spy claims


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 24, 2018)

Fucking joyous. 

They're even shit at being libelous!


----------



## billbond (Feb 24, 2018)

"the general election really transformed Labour's fortunes. Their confidence is way up - and they will go all out"

Dropping off now thou - fact


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 24, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Tory MP forced into grovelling apology to Jeremy Corbyn over false spy claims



The grovel in full. Its heartwarming stuff



> “On 19 February 2018 I made a seriously defamatory statement on my Twitter account, ‘Ben Bradley MP (bbradleymp)’, about Jeremy Corbyn, alleging he sold British secrets to communist spies. I have since deleted the defamatory tweet. I have agreed to pay an undisclosed substantial sum of money to a charity of his choice, and I will also pay his legal costs.
> 
> “I fully accept that my statement was wholly untrue and false. I accept that I caused distress and upset to Jeremy Corbyn by my untrue and false allegations, suggesting he had betrayed his country by collaborating with foreign spies.
> 
> “I am very sorry for publishing this untrue and false statement and I have no hesitation in offering my unreserved and unconditional apology to Jeremy Corbyn for the distress I have caused him.”


----------



## agricola (Feb 24, 2018)

From tweet to surrender in less than a week.


----------



## billbond (Feb 24, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> The grovel in full. Its heartwarming stuff


The damage has been done
Many still think it is true, just had a look on twitter
He should have gone for libel, many people will not even know about this apology
Politics is just dirty now
Both partys are at it
Awful times


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 24, 2018)

billbond said:


> The damage has been done
> Many still think it is true, just had a look on twitter
> He should have gone for libel, many people will not even know about this apology
> Politics is just dirty now
> ...


Politics has always been dirty , but I can't ever remember labour saying something like this about a Tory MP , if I'm wrong please let us know


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 24, 2018)

billbond said:


> The damage has been done
> Many still think it is true, just had a look on twitter
> He should have gone for libel, many people will not even know about this apology
> Politics is just dirty now
> ...



the apology will be all over social media - as was Andrew Neil TV assault on some squirming tory mp about the smear campaign. The only people who gave this nonsense any creedance were people who would never vote for corbyn anyway. for everyone else it just reinforces the notion that Corbyn is being unfairly targeted.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2018)

its interesting this one as you get an airing of an unused often on the tele phrase 'her majesties loyal opposition'. 'How dare you impute sir, how dare you! to disagree with the honourable member does not constitute treason unless you now abrogate for yourself the role of the crown in perpetuity. Withdraw the remark or face the wrath of Jarndyce & Jarndyce'

'I offer the most humble apologies sir and will donate 50 pounds to the abolitionist cause'

'Also an apology in the Times'

'As you say'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> “Personal abuse and calling for physical abuse is completely unacceptable and we need to be able to differentiate between the two"
> 
> by repeatedly conflating them.



Again, if an accurate description of your behaviour sounds like vitriolic abuse, maybe it's time to start behaving differently.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 24, 2018)

billbond said:


> "the general election really transformed Labour's fortunes. Their confidence is way up - and they will go all out"
> 
> Dropping off now thou - fact


Ahh, but is it a _Tobyjug_ fact?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Again, if an accurate description of your behaviour sounds like vitriolic abuse, maybe it's time to start behaving differently.



its true but unless it is threatening or libelous on a public platform, tough. Sometimes cunts get called cunts. Is it effective? probably not. Yet theres a certain style at work here to uphold the standards of decent public discourse- when their class allies in the press have been only to happy to be the attack dog and smearing wankers for them. Also, theres a specific muddying of abuse going on over all. We know that there are descriptions of the word,where abuse- sexual abuse, racial abuse, violent abuse and so on are unacceptable and have legal grounding. This deliberate drift though is to simply do the equivalent of 'you swore so you lost' only a little more than that. You didn't lose by swearing or insulting, you committed abuse. That is serious, as serious as those other contexts o which it isn't related. Sombre faces and a call for decency once more


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 24, 2018)

apparently bradshaw has had to tweet the apology and ask his followers to retweet it. Nose truly rubbed in it.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 24, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> apparently bradshaw has had to tweet the apology and ask his followers to retweet it. Nose truly rubbed in it.


How many of his followers will? Perhaps there should be a mass "follow". Only for as long as it takes to retweet the apology...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2018)

existentialist said:


> How many of his followers will? Perhaps there should be a mass "follow". Only for as long as it takes to retweet the apology...


Should be retweeted on every occasion


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## pesh (Feb 25, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Tory MP forced into grovelling apology to Jeremy Corbyn over false spy claims


i bet the sum total of his legal advice was an email that said 'do whatever he tells you to do'  with a link to Katie Hopkins house on Rightmove


----------



## tony.c (Feb 25, 2018)

billbond said:


> "the general election really transformed Labour's fortunes. Their confidence is way up - and they will go all out"
> 
> Dropping off now thou - fact


Not according to latest yougov poll;
www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/labour-poll-corbyn-czech-spy-claims-smear-lead-yougov-latest-a8226406.html


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 26, 2018)

Is this the right thread for this? Nice offering from Tory councillor


----------



## teqniq (Feb 26, 2018)

Never far beneath the surface.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Never far beneath the surface.


Even drowned tories float


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 128562


Its okay, theyve got a nice young man called Ben to get the youth vote in and get some fresh blood into the membership


----------



## Raheem (Feb 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 128562



In fairness, the Tories have never really counted their membership in numbers of people.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2018)

Raheem said:


> In fairness, the Tories have never really counted their membership in numbers of people.


Yeah. Shame isn't it  

Money and press is all they need


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2018)

Raheem said:


> In fairness, the Tories have never really counted their membership in numbers of people.


prefer to count souls pledged to Baphomet


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2018)

Ben Bradley's apology to Jeremy Corbyn shared more than every Tory party tweet in 2018 combined | Political Scrapbook


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 27, 2018)

Raheem said:


> In fairness, the Tories have never really counted their membership in numbers of people.



 the number of northern WC tories I know ( knew!) seems to have exploded in the past year- none are members I think- maybe they are just a little more vocal about their beliefs on social meeja and shit.no likey corbyn at all


----------



## Badgers (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 28, 2018)

Raheem said:


> In fairness, the Tories have never really counted their membership in numbers of people.


For nearly all of the post-war period the membership of the Conservative Party was well ahead of Labour, and any other party.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 28, 2018)

well that is a pretty devastating attack on the government by John Major!


----------



## Sue (Feb 28, 2018)

Fingers said:


> well that is a pretty devastating attack on the government by John Major!


On in the kitchen at work. My colleague -- who's East Asian though he's lived here for about 10 years -- thought Major had been  dead for years and years ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 28, 2018)

Sue said:


> On in the kitchen at work. My colleague -- who's East Asian though he's lived here for about 10 years -- thought Major had been  dead for years and years ...



TBF it was hard to tell even when he was PM.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 28, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> TBF it was hard to tell even when he was PM.


remember his Spitting Image puppet the Prince of Greyness?


----------



## Sue (Feb 28, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> TBF it was hard to tell even when he was PM.


True. He also reckoned Blair looks much older than Major though (just looked it up) he's actually ten years younger.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 28, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> remember his Spitting Image puppet the Prince of Greyness?



Yup and the Steve Bell cartoons.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 28, 2018)

major war far smarter and far more adept at politicking  than people remember I feel


----------



## agricola (Feb 28, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> major war far smarter and far more adept at politicking  than people remember I feel



The Rees-Moggs of his time certainly got short shrift; either defenestrated in Enfield Southgate or trapped in some form of temporal loop where they don't actually age or say anything new for thirty years.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2018)

billbond said:


> "the general election really transformed Labour's fortunes. Their confidence is way up - and they will go all out"
> 
> Dropping off now thou - fact


and your evidence of this 'fact' is.....?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> For nearly all of the post-war period the membership of the Conservative Party was well ahead of Labour, and any other party.


Yes, at one stage, they had a million members!
e2a:I posted before clocking Badgers post. f- me, that's one almighty collapse!


----------



## billbond (Mar 1, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> and your evidence of this 'fact' is.....?



People i talk to, workmates, Newspapers, Radio phone ins etc etc
Dont look at fake polls like the ones who said Trump and Brexit had no chance
Look what happened.
Depends what ones you look at anyway, all have a agenda imho


----------



## billbond (Mar 1, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> major war far smarter and far more adept at politicking  than people remember I feel



He was rubbish as i remember 
Edwin liked him thou


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 1, 2018)

He hung on for 6 or 7 years and managed to keep the various factions from tearing each other’s throats out in the vicious post thatcher shadow. This isn’t any kind of show of support obvs but compared to the present incumbent, well , fucking hell.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 1, 2018)

I was disappointed that Major didn't slip in a 'BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL' into his speech.


----------



## Smangus (Mar 1, 2018)

Peas Norma?


----------



## elbows (Mar 1, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> He hung on for 6 or 7 years and managed to keep the various factions from tearing each other’s throats out in the vicious post thatcher shadow. This isn’t any kind of show of support obvs but compared to the present incumbent, well , fucking hell.



His election skills in doing the soap box thing are also in stark contrast to May, I thought of him when she was being shuffled around from staged meeting to staged meeting (with controlled audiences) in the last election.

The fucking Daily Mail loved the post-Thatcher Tory cold-civil-war as well, and he survived that too. Well at least until New Labour.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 1, 2018)

major= lack of charisma
may= lack of charm

sound similar but very different results


----------



## Smangus (Mar 1, 2018)

May makes Major look like a political genius , she's that shit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 1, 2018)

Major got away with a lot because people saw him as some kind of gutless and benign nerd. The grey man image was useful, it was hard for him to be a hate figure because of it. Fucked the railways up a treat, CJB etc.

Beware of politicians who hide a nasty agenda behind nerdishness or a contrived clownery.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Major got away with a lot because people saw him as some kind of gutless and benign nerd. The grey man image was useful, it was hard for him to be a hate figure because of it. Fucked the railways up a treat, CJB etc.
> 
> Beware of politicians who hide a nasty agenda behind nerdishness or a contrived clownery.


jsa

major got away with a lot because he was between thatcher and blair, who was a war-mongering pathological liar


----------



## elbows (Mar 1, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> jsa
> 
> major got away with a lot because he was between thatcher and blair, who was a war-mongering pathological liar



And to be fair he brought us the traffic cones hotline, such was the paucity of tory ideas and gimmicks at the time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2018)

elbows said:


> And to be fair he brought us the traffic cones hotline, such was the paucity of tory ideas and gimmicks at the time.


to be fair at least no one ever topped themselves over the cones hotline, unlike things like the jsa. i thought the cones hotline perhaps major's finest hour. but he also came up with the millennium dome for which he should be damned in hell forever. if he'd said 'the uk's millennium goals are for no one to be homeless and everyone to be numerate and literate', it would be have been readily achievable for less than the £800m pissed away on the dome.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## not a trot (Mar 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 128931



Scientists admit Rees-Mogg is experiment to create the perfect twat - The Rochdale Herald


----------



## agricola (Mar 1, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> to be fair at least no one ever topped themselves over the cones hotline, unlike things like the jsa. i thought the cones hotline perhaps major's finest hour. but he also came up with the millennium dome for which he should be damned in hell forever. if he'd said 'the uk's millennium goals are for no one to be homeless and everyone to be numerate and literate', it would be have been readily achievable for less than the £800m pissed away on the dome.



True, though had Blair came in to a promise that 'the uk's millenium goals are for no one to be homeless and everyone to be numerate and literate' then we would probably all have been living in homes designed by Zaha Hadid (and rebuilt by Sir Richard Rogers, the rebuild of the rebuild to be by a consortium of Amey, Tarmac and Bechtel called something like _Dreamscale_ or _Zygote_) and with Marconi and RBS having taught a generation of children to count from one to ten, or whatever the numbers ended up being called after branding.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2018)

agricola said:


> True, though had Blair came in to a promise that 'the uk's millenium goals are for no one to be homeless and everyone to be numerate and literate' then we would probably all have been living in homes designed by Zaha Hadid (and rebuilt by Sir Richard Rogers, the rebuild of the rebuild to be by a consortium of Amey, Tarmac and Bechtel called something like _Dreamscale_ or _Zygote_) and with Marconi and RBS having taught a generation of children to count from one to ten, or whatever the numbers ended up being called after branding.


quite possibly roy rogers


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2018)

billbond said:


> Politics is just dirty now
> Both partys are at it
> Awful times


PLEASE do tell me when a Labour politician has EVER smeared a Tory one like this. I would be amazed to hear of it


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> PLEASE do tell me when a Labour politician has EVER smeared a Tory one like this. I would be amazed to hear of it


Waiting...


----------



## hash tag (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2018)

hash tag said:


>


chim chimeree


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 5, 2018)

billbond said:


> People i talk to, workmates, Newspapers, Radio phone ins etc etc
> Dont look at fake polls like the ones who said Trump and Brexit had no chance
> Look what happened.
> Depends what ones you look at anyway, all have a agenda imho


correct me if I have misunderstood you, but..isn't what you've said a slight variant of 'forget all that poncy roadtested, number-crunched, carefully-coated 'evidence' stuff - a bloke in the pub told me this, so it must be true! And anyway, you can prove anything with facts...'?


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 5, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> He hung on for 6 or 7 years and managed to keep the various factions from tearing each other’s throats out in the vicious post thatcher shadow. This isn’t any kind of show of support obvs but compared to the present incumbent, well , fucking hell.


tbf, he also won a General Election no-one gave him a prayer in, as short as 6 months before that date


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2018)

The madness of Jacob Rees-Mogg – he has cash invested in a blacklisted RUSSIAN bank


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2018)

teqniq said:


> The madness of Jacob Rees-Mogg – he has cash invested in a blacklisted RUSSIAN bank


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Fingers (May 5, 2018)

New week, new scandal. At the Home Office again


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 5, 2018)

Thats the kind of get up and go entrepreneurial attitude this country will need after brexit


----------



## Smangus (May 5, 2018)

that didn't take long lol


----------



## Nylock (May 6, 2018)

It never does....


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2018)

Tory councillor expelled from party as BNP connections come to light | The National


----------



## newbie (May 23, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Tory councillor expelled from party as BNP connections come to light | The National


in the same paper Jacob Rees-Mogg says Ruth Davidson should not be allowed to marry


> Rees-Mogg replied: “This is a sacramental issue. The sacrament of marriage is one that is defined by the church, not by the state, and the sacrament of marriage is available to a man and a woman. And this is the teaching of the Catholic Church which I accept.”





> Speculation has mounted a future Tory leadership election could see Rees-Mogg and Davidson, who campaigned for a Remain vote, go head to head. Davidson would probably need to find a Westminster seat to take part in such a contest and both politicians have pointed out there is no vacancy for the post.
> 
> Responding to Rees-Mogg’s comment, a Scottish Conservative spokesman said: “Ruth is a passionate believer and campaigner for same-sex marriage. While others may hold a different view, that won’t change Ruth’s commitment to equality.”



what a fantastic prospect, bring it on


----------



## 8ball (May 23, 2018)

If this death spiral was a film, it would be the most overlong boring death spiral of all time.

Get on with it FFS


----------



## Dogsauce (May 23, 2018)

newbie said:


> in the same paper Jacob Rees-Mogg says Ruth Davidson should not be allowed to marry
> 
> what a fantastic prospect, bring it on



Isn’t there a risk that it’ll be portrayed as a battle between cartoon villain Rees-Mogg and nice cuddly modern Tory Ruth, such that when she wins she’ll be held up as some liberal paragon, a figurehead of the fluffy loveable tories, despite being the same old rape-clause, food banks and fuck the NHS tories as they’ve always been?  Let’s all elect ‘nice cop’ and forget nice cop is still a cop. The Guardian eulogies are probably already written.


----------



## teqniq (May 23, 2018)

Yes, she's already had a puff piece done on her here.

Tories under Theresa May are too 'dour and authoritarian' to win over younger voters, Ruth Davidson warns


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Isn’t there a risk that it’ll be portrayed as a battle between cartoon villain Rees-Mogg and nice cuddly modern Tory Ruth, such that when she wins she’ll be held up as some liberal paragon, a figurehead of the fluffy loveable tories, despite being the same old rape-clause, food banks and fuck the NHS tories as they’ve always been?  Let’s all elect ‘nice cop’ and forget nice cop is still a cop. The Guardian eulogies are probably already written.


usually for the dead are eulogies (not always) and alas ruth yet lives. laudations. Rhapsodies? bumlick puffery.


----------



## newbie (May 23, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Isn’t there a risk that it’ll be portrayed as a battle between cartoon villain Rees-Mogg and nice cuddly modern Tory Ruth, such that when she wins she’ll be held up as some liberal paragon, a figurehead of the fluffy loveable tories, despite being the same old rape-clause, food banks and fuck the NHS tories as they’ve always been?  Let’s all elect ‘nice cop’ and forget nice cop is still a cop. The Guardian eulogies are probably already written.


so don't read the Guardian, the tories won't.  There'll be plenty of entertainment on the Leave/Remain front complicated by a massive side serving of difficulties for natural bigots writing for the Telegraph, Mail and Sun.  And OMOV might clarify how thin the Cameronesque socially liberal veneer on the modern Conservative party really is.

And then there's Johnson and Gove, both thinking they're bigger than than RD/JRM, but only if they can exterminate the other.

It's got plenty of potential for serious entertainment.  Especially when compared with alternative scenarios- is there any scope for fun involved in Hammond -v- Javed?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

Fingers said:


> New week, new scandal. At the Home Office again
> 
> View attachment 134553


sajid javid is not fit for purpose


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2018)

newbie said:


> so don't read the Guardian, the tories won't.  There'll be plenty of entertainment on the Leave/Remain front complicated by a massive side serving of difficulties for natural bigots writing for the Telegraph, Mail and Sun.  And OMOV might clarify how thin the Cameronesque socially liberal veneer on the modern Conservative party really is.
> 
> And then there's Johnson and Gove, both thinking they're bigger than than RD/JRM, but only if they can exterminate the other.
> 
> It's got plenty of potential for serious entertainment.  Especially when compared with alternative scenarios- is there any scope for fun involved in Hammond -v- Javed?



Cameron's superficial detoxifying of the tories was successful, really quite successful to be fair.  Their lunge back to true form under May was less so.  You're already seeing attempts to soften the line they are taking and I've had conversations recently with true blues and the feeling is 'they really need to do something', things like Grenfell and Windrush are seeping through and hurting them.

Clearly the tories hate losing but they are simply terrified of losing to Corbyn.  It seems to me that this fear could easily lead to even the head bangers happy to hide behind Davidson if she could deliver them an election.  Of course they'd set upon her with a blood lust the moment she actually won but that's par for the course.

Funny as a Davidson v Reese Mogg head off would be I see Davidson as more of a danger electorally.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Cameron's superficial detoxifying of the tories was successful, really quite successful to be fair.  Their lunge back to true form under May was less so.  You're already seeing attempts to soften the line they are taking and I've had conversations recently with true blues and the feeling is 'they really need to do something', things like Grenfell and Windrush are seeping through and hurting them.
> 
> Clearly the tories hate losing but they are simply terrified of losing to Corbyn.  It seems to me that this fear could easily lead to even the head bangers happy to hide behind Davidson if she could deliver them an election.  Of course they'd set upon her with a blood lust the moment she actually won but that's par for the course.
> 
> Funny as a Davidson v Reese Mogg head off would be I see Davidson as more of a danger electorally.


if there was a jim davidson v rees-mogg head to head i wouldn't expect there'd be much scrapping but something of a bromance.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Isn’t there a risk that it’ll be portrayed as a battle between cartoon villain Rees-Mogg and nice cuddly modern Tory Ruth, such that when she wins she’ll be held up as some liberal paragon, a figurehead of the fluffy loveable tories, despite being the same old rape-clause, food banks and fuck the NHS tories as they’ve always been?  Let’s all elect ‘*nice cop’* and forget nice cop is still a cop. The Guardian eulogies are probably already written.


 
in china they have a term for good cop/ bad cop - red face/white face


----------



## newbie (May 23, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Funny as a Davidson v Reese Mogg head off would be I see Davidson as more of a danger electorally.


that brings another factor into play: she'll have to be parachuted in to a safe (or at least winnable) seat.  The English electorate will thus be presented with the prospect of a tail wags dog gerrymandered Scot as PM.  That'll enthuse them!


----------



## MickiQ (May 23, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Yes, she's already had a puff piece done on her here.
> 
> Tories under Theresa May are too 'dour and authoritarian' to win over younger voters, Ruth Davidson warns


Maybe they'll bring back 'Hug a Hoodie'


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Maybe they'll bring back 'Hug a Hoodie'


((((hoodies))))


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> in china they have a term for good cop/ bad cop - red face/white face


in china they bury them deep as deep down they're good people


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Maybe they'll bring back 'Hug a Hoodie'


With the Nandos deal off the table maybe Morley's could step up?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2018)

fake morleys is where the yoot are at these days


----------



## bemused (May 23, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Isn’t there a risk that it’ll be portrayed as a battle between cartoon villain Rees-Mogg and nice cuddly modern Tory Ruth, such that when she wins she’ll be held up as some liberal paragon, a figurehead of the fluffy loveable tories, despite being the same old rape-clause, food banks and fuck the NHS tories as they’ve always been?  Let’s all elect ‘nice cop’ and forget nice cop is still a cop. The Guardian eulogies are probably already written.



Davidson has made the Tories the 2nd party in Scotland, I don't anyone should under-estimate her political ability. Given the endless surprises in politics it wouldn't surprise me either in Mogg suddenly became hugely electable.

I think Corbyn has killed off the cookie cutter party leader for a good decade or so. Bless him for that.


----------



## existentialist (May 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> usually for the dead are eulogies (not always) and alas ruth yet lives. laudations. Rhapsodies? bumlick puffery.


Encomia?


----------



## steveo87 (May 23, 2018)

Boris Johnson would like a 'Brexit plane'

If it gets shot down by some Ukrainian Separatists, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Boris Johnson would like a 'Brexit plane'
> 
> If it gets shot down by some Ukrainian Separatists, then I'm all for it.



Yes, inexplicably every flight path it gets given goes directly over a war zone, at 1000ft.


----------



## MickiQ (May 23, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Isn’t there a risk that it’ll be portrayed as a battle between cartoon villain Rees-Mogg and nice cuddly modern Tory Ruth, such that when she wins she’ll be held up as some liberal paragon, a figurehead of the fluffy loveable tories, despite being the same old rape-clause, food banks and fuck the NHS tories as they’ve always been?  Let’s all elect ‘nice cop’ and forget nice cop is still a cop. The Guardian eulogies are probably already written.


This is a serious possibility, May is old school, she's a poor man's Thatcher with a quarter of the ability and a tenth of the ruthlessness that was Maggie T, Mogg is a real life Dick Dastardly and BoJo is an idiot, Gove seems competent but has the charisma of a sock puppet. None of them are going to appeal to enough of the voters they need. 
Ruthie on the other hand might very well pull it off, putting a modern friendly face at the front has worked for the Tories before it can work again, Cameron did the man of the people schtick very well, he came across as an OK guy when you saw him doing Q&A with the public.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> This is a serious possibility, May is old school, she's a poor man's Thatcher with a quarter of the ability and a tenth of the ruthlessness that was Maggie T, Mogg is a real life Dick Dastardly and BoJo is an idiot, Gove seems competent but has the charisma of a sock puppet. None of them are going to appeal to enough of the voters they need.
> Ruthie on the other hand might very well pull it off, putting a modern friendly face at the front has worked for the Tories before it can work again, Cameron did the man of the people schtick very well, he came across as an OK guy when you saw him doing Q&A with the public.


you must have seen a different david cameron to the one i saw.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Boris Johnson would like a 'Brexit plane'
> 
> If it gets shot down by some Ukrainian Separatists, then I'm all for it.


are there any suicidal malaysian pilots out there who could fly him?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Encomia?


there's a lot of it about


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2018)

newbie said:


> that brings another factor into play: she'll have to be parachuted in to a safe (or at least winnable) seat.  The English electorate will thus be presented with the prospect of a tail wags dog gerrymandered Scot as PM.  That'll enthuse them!



This is a fair point to raise.  Would enough tory voters and potential tory voters countenance Davidson?  I mean a women is one thing, but a lesbian also and worst of all Scottish...


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> are there any suicidal malaysian pilots out there who could fly him?


 
he needs his own personal jet. something like a F104G Starfighter ( the "Widowmaker" ) would be ideal

HERE'S WHY THE LUFTWAFFE DUBBED THE ICONIC F-104 STARFIGHTER "WIDOW MAKER" - The Aviation Geek Club


----------



## MickiQ (May 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> you must have seen a different david cameron to the one i saw.


I disagree, The man was an hypocritical twat and I wouldn't have believed him if he told me water was wet but he had an affable manner about him that I could see people falling for, he would have made a great estate agent.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> he needs his own personal jet. something like a F104G Starfighter ( the "Widowmaker" ) would be ideal
> 
> HERE'S WHY THE LUFTWAFFE DUBBED THE ICONIC F-104 STARFIGHTER "WIDOW MAKER" - The Aviation Geek Club


just launch him in a glider flying south from east falkland


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I disagree, The man was an hypocritical twat and I wouldn't have believed him if he told me water was wet but he had an affable manner about him that I could see people falling for, he would have made a great estate agent.


affable in a tim nice but dim way


----------



## MickiQ (May 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> affable in a tim nice but dim way


Again I disagree, I think he came across very well much of the time, I'm not denying a lot of it was an act but it was one he did well, Despite the fact that most of what the Coalition did was down to Cameron/Osborne it was Clegg that ended up getting the blame come the 2015 election.
Osborne less so, I think he was the smarter of the pair but he had a harder time hiding his innate ruthlessness.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> he needs his own personal jet. something like a F104G Starfighter ( the "Widowmaker" ) would be ideal
> 
> HERE'S WHY THE LUFTWAFFE DUBBED THE ICONIC F-104 STARFIGHTER "WIDOW MAKER" - The Aviation Geek Club


The aerospace age inferno [/Bob Calvert]


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2018)

Tories in electoral fraud minister's local party held over electoral fraud claim


----------



## Raheem (May 28, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I disagree, The man was an hypocritical twat and I wouldn't have believed him if he told me water was wet but he had an affable manner about him that I could see people falling for, he would have made a great estate agent.


It's one of life's great tragedies that people don't always find their true vocation.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

Boom!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Boom!



Is Richard Madeley a news anchor now?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 29, 2018)

being savaged  and exposed by cuddly Madeley is pretty humiliating - is this the Williamson fool who wants to mobilise the country to tackle the menace of death rays from space or something ?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2018)

Poor cow, but getting so involved and paying vets fees MEP wades into pregnant cow wrangle


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2018)

Special relationship  

Donald Trump 'tired of Theresa May's school mistress tone’ and will not hold talks with her at G7


----------



## existentialist (Jun 8, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Special relationship
> 
> Donald Trump 'tired of Theresa May's school mistress tone’ and will not hold talks with her at G7


Something Trump and I can agree on. Who says Theresa May cannot bring unity?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 8, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Special relationship
> 
> Donald Trump 'tired of Theresa May's school mistress tone’ and will not hold talks with her at G7



How would he know what a school teacher sounds like?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> How would he know what a school teacher sounds like?


Sounds like tm


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2018)

The 'triple resignation' pact that left Theresa May's Government on the brink of collapse


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 9, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> This is a fair point to raise.  Would enough tory voters and potential tory voters countenance Davidson?  I mean a women is one thing, but a lesbian also and worst of all Scottish...



Two of the last three PMs have been born north of the border, and the one who wasn't was called Cameron. So I don't think being Scottish us TOO much of an impediment to getting the job.


----------



## gosub (Jun 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Special relationship
> 
> Donald Trump 'tired of Theresa May's school mistress tone’ and will not hold talks with her at G7


Excellent So he won't bat an eyelid if she turns up armed... She could really up the anti on her running through fields of wheat.  Would be quite a few votes in it and could only help the special relationship


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> Two of the last three PMs have been born north of the border, and the one who wasn't was called Cameron. So I don't think being Scottish us TOO much if an impediment to getting the job.



Being Scottish / born in Scotland has never been an impediment to anything political / elite (nor for that matter was being of Anglo-Irish descent); the only nationality on these islands you can make that argument about is us Welsh (there has never been a Welsh-born PM, and only one who was otherwise Welsh).


----------



## billbond (Jun 9, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> This is a fair point to raise.  Would enough tory voters and potential tory voters countenance Davidson?  I mean a women is one thing, but a lesbian also and worst of all Scottish...



You mean the party that has had two female leaders in its history
Remind me again how many have Labour had again ?
Bit sexist perhaps some might say


----------



## existentialist (Jun 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> You mean the party that has had two female leaders in its history
> Remind me again how many have Labour had again ?
> Bit sexist perhaps some might say


"Some might say", eh? Is that a roundabout way of saying that's what you're saying?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2018)

Harriet Harman. Briefly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Harriet Harman. Briefly.



Not a patch on Nicola Murray though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> You mean the party that has had two female leaders in its history
> Remind me again how many have Labour had again ?
> Bit sexist perhaps some might say


Yeh. You're right, the tories seem to look for something in a female leader Davidson doesn't seem able to offer


----------



## Smoking kills (Jun 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Harriet Harman. Briefly.


Margaret Beckett, in 1994.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 10, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> How would he know what a school teacher sounds like?



Magic School Bus repeats.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2018)

Tory minister quits over Brexit on day of crucial EU withdrawal votes


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2018)

"Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State for Youth Justice, Victims, Female Offenders & Offender Health " is about as junior as it gets. The most outer orbits of the death spiral.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2018)

Crispy said:


> "Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State for Youth Justice, Victims, Female Offenders & Offender Health " is about as junior as it gets. The most outer orbits of the death dpiral.


Just a shrew leaving the sinking ship then  

He might be lowly but every little helps


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2018)

His mugshot getting pasted into the WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE template for tomorrow's Express front page as we speak.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2018)

Crispy said:


> His mugshot getting pasted into the WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE template for tomorrow's Express front page as we speak.


I wouldn't know about that. Would make a change from the weather I suppose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I wouldn't know about that. Would make a change from the weather I suppose.


or how some faddish thing will let you live forever


----------



## existentialist (Jun 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Just a shrew leaving the sinking ship then
> 
> He might be lowly but every little helps


One of the fleas on one of the rats. Or maybe a flea on a flea on a rat...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2018)

existentialist said:


> One of the fleas on one of the rats. Or maybe a flea on a flea on a rat...


A mite?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 12, 2018)

Might be 




			
				https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siphonaptera_(poem) said:
			
		

> Big fleas have little fleas upon their backs to bite 'em,
> And little fleas have lesser fleas, and so, _ad infinitum_.
> And the great fleas, themselves, in turn, have greater fleas to go on;
> While these again have greater still, and greater still, and so on.[2]


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2018)

The Deputy Gnat Larva for Follical Affairs and Skin Flakes


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Might be


The Bakerloo Flea you say sir?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2018)

Boris Johnson given cold shoulder by 'fed up' cabinet colleagues

Does seem that things are getting a bit more fractious at the moment


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 27, 2018)

the key I take from that  is that is damaging the *party*

Interesting priority


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Davies resigns. The Brexit bunch in a radge. Are the tories factions finally going to assemble in the westminster car park, fully tooled up, for a proper bundle to sort it out once and for all?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Davies resigns. The Brexit bunch in a radge. Are the tories factions finally going to assemble in the westminster car park, fully tooled up, for a proper bundle to sort it out once and for all?








Didn't end well last time


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Sadly, there's a limit to how many tories you can get into Airey Neave's car.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Sadly, there's a limit to how many tories you can get into Airey Neave's car.


fun fact: you can get the entire parliamentary tory party in there, if they're cremated


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> fun fact: you can get the entire parliamentary tory party in there, if they're cremated



I think this is an experiment that needs to carried out in the name of  light entertainment  science.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2018)

Maybe May needs to sort this out once and for all, again, and then when that doesn't work out, she will have to sort this out once and for all again, and again, and again.   Can't see anyone wanting the top gig during this shitstorm so at least her job is safe for now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Government resignations since autumn: 

1 November 2017 - Fallon 
8 November 2017 - Patel 
20 December 2017 - Green 
29 April 2018 - Rudd 
 8 January 2018 - Greening 
8 July 2018 - Davis 

There have been six resignations in 249 days. 

That’s one every six weeks


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Don't worry, at least Jess Phillips is standing by her leader


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

I think tessa was a bit presumptuous with her strong and stable line


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Government resignations since autumn:
> 
> 1 November 2017 - Fallon
> 8 November 2017 - Patel
> ...



And that's only senior ministers.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Anyone heard this or seen a source past 'rumour' ? 



> Rumour has it that May threatened Johnson and Gove with a full public enquiry into Vote Leave if they opposed her soft Brexit plans


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

Don't think I could stand another image of May trying to eat chips.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Has virus Johnson resignation bern delivered & accepted yet?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Boris not virus. Am on phone


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Has virus Johnson resignation bern delivered & accepted yet?


He seems to disappeared off the face of the earth. 

If only...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Watch this space then


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 9, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Has virus Johnson resignation bern delivered & accepted yet?



His indecision is final. Opportunistic hack Tory prick.

*Eta: Oops*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Statement at 15.30

Enjoy your retirement tess


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Ooooh juicy


----------



## Poot (Jul 9, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Boris not virus. Am on phone


You need to disable the Freudian setting.


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Boris has quit


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Ooooh juicy


It is Likrly some statement about Salisbury rather than a fuck you all note


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> It is Likrly some statement about Salisbury rather than a fuck you all note



switch BBC News on


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Boris has quit


I figured it was worth a separate thread for extra LOLz.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Am out and about - but will check Reuters


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Ha!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Sun is shining 
England in the world cup semi-final 
David Davis is gone 
Johnson is gone


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Nn


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

If May does resign then their could be a leadership election which could delay Article 50  

Labour MP comes out of the briefing.  


> “Most surreal meeting ever. They are presenting a deal which is collapsing in front of our eyes. The projector doesn’t work. All anyone is talking about is Boris. It’s like the fucking Thick of It.”


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

The PM is about to speak in Parliament


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Sun is shining
> England in the world cup semi-final
> David Davis is gone
> Johnson is gone


Not to mention Jurgen Klopp.
Just Jurgen Klopp.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Not to mention Jurgen Klopp.
> Just Jurgen Klopp.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> The PM is about to speak in Parliament


She'd resign in front of Downing Street, rather than in Parliament, wouldn't she?


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> She'd resign in front of Downing Street, rather than in Parliament, wouldn't she?



If she was going to, you'd imagine so.


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

I think she was always supposed to be addressing parliament about Brexit today, although I imagine her script will have been subject to a number of recent revisions.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> If she was going to, you'd imagine so.


Oh, well...


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Bercow intervening to stop open laughter.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Bercow intervening to stop open laughter.



And mocking her at the same time


----------



## JimW (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> She'd resign in front of Downing Street, rather than in Parliament, wouldn't she?


In a wheat field.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 9, 2018)

Christ, does she think anyone's actually listening to this waffle?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 9, 2018)

You missed out my awesome caption for that pic: "Theresa May regrets tasking Liam Fox with arranging a few plants for the press conference"


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 9, 2018)

Laura K saying she's hearing that there might be more resignations to come.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

i go away from socai media for 45 minutes and the fucking government collapes!


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> i go away from socai media for 45 minutes and the fucking government collapes!



go away from social media some more please - there have been no resignations since you came back


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

She has got some fucking neck. 

No doubt she is clinging on for business interests the shameless dried up cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> go away from social media some more please - there have been no resignations since you came back


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 9, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> And mocking her at the same time


What did he say?


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> She has got some fucking neck.
> 
> No doubt she is clinging on for business interests the shameless dried up cunt



I am not a fan of her at all, but this level of limpetry is only ever seen as part of a greater-good belief.


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Laura K saying she's hearing that there might be more resignations to come.



Based only on watching certain facial expressions in parliament right now, Liam Fox.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

let's hope so, bring this shithouse of cunt cards to its knees


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## teqniq (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Sun is shining
> England in the world cup semi-final
> David Davis is gone
> Johnson is gone


And the other one courtesy of Twitter: Tommy Robinson is in prison.


----------



## andysays (Jul 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> Based only on watching certain facial expressions in parliament right now, Liam Fox.


He's the third leg of the Brexit tripod, so would complete the set


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Corbs channelling Zhukov a bit here


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

teqniq said:


> And the other one courtesy of Twitter: Tommy Robinson is in prison.


If Farage dies today it will complete me


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Sun is shining
> England in the world cup semi-final
> David Davis is gone
> Johnson is gone



With hindsight an oddly specific and prophetic Bob Marley lyric


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

We now go live to parliament...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Corbyn isn't even getting hooted at by the Tory backbenches


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

I like Corbyn anyway, but angry Corbyn is best.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> i go away from socai media for 45 minutes and the fucking government collapes!


  Fancy a free long weekend in Malmö? I shall pay for the flights


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> I like Corbyn anyway, but angry Corbyn is best.


Like a bearded warrior


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Is liam fox going to walk as well?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 9, 2018)

.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Is liam fox going to walk as well?


That would be lovely  

Wonder if Hunt is okay? Would be a nice day if he walked too


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Boris oversaw the Vote Leave campaign, which has now admitted to being found guilty of criminal offences. This man was part of a campaign that cheated during the referendum. But now that things are tough, he jumps ship. He can't even follow through on his own cheated referendum.







Corbyn has been dragged through the shit all the way and is standing there like a statesman


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> If Farage dies today it will complete me



Well he did have close contact with a shark, but not in the manner that would lead to his obituary.

Farage criticised over shark photo


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

I bet the EU are shitting themselves about having to negotiate with these political heavyweights 

#shambles


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

There is one last hope...


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 9, 2018)

One of May's few talents is the ability to hide her virulent racism behind a veneer of extreme dullness.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

http://newsthump.com/2018/07/09/its...-jacob-rees-mogg-adjusting-his-pm-cuff-links/


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Mel is getting worse isn’t she ?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Mogg talking now  

Hopefully that cunt will resign, then fall over, then die in agony


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## andysays (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> There is one last hope...



Is that for real or a spoof?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

andysays said:


> Is that for real or a spoof?


For real sadly


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Wonder if May ever goes homes and just sobs?


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

the ERG have been putting the boot in a bit - one claimed this was a betrayal, another (Jenkyns) just claimed she had received emails saying this was a surrender


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Boris is making good his escape


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

So, soothsayers, what's next? Personally, I can't see May budging. Getting brexit signed up is all she's got left, after fucking up the 2017 election she has no other rationale or reason to stay in politics. And even amid this shitshow, I can't see things lining up for any coherent challenge.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Top five awful things said by the new Brexit Secretary Dominic Raab


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

andysays said:


> Is that for real or a spoof?



She has long been a rabid spoof of herself.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Wilf said:


> So, soothsayers, what's next? Personally, I can't see May budging. Getting brexit signed up is all she's got left, after fucking up the 2017 election she has no other rationale or reason to stay in politics. And even amid this shitshow, I can't see things lining up for any coherent challenge.


Brexit is not all she has left. 
She has a hedge fund husband who needs to invest in tax dodging companies for as long as possible.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Wonder if May ever goes homes and just sobs?


 

 Philip i’m Home 

Pass the spliff and rack up a nice fat line of Chang for me whilst I whip up a jug of margarita  and stick on some miles Davis  - you wouldn’t believe wha a day I have had.....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Philip i’m Home
> 
> Pass the spliff and rack up a nice fat line of Chang for me whilst I whip up a jug of margarita  and stick on some miles Davis  - you wouldn’t believe wha a day I have had.....


 

Give us a foot rub love, I am a martyr to me bunions


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 9, 2018)

They actually laughed at the suggestion of recall during the summer. They think the idea of doing their job is a fucking joke.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> There is one last hope...



That's some desperate shit


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> There is one last hope...




Nothing like installing the former leader of another party who has failed to be elected to parliament seven times and making him prime minister without a vote from anyone to restore people's faith in the democratic process.


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Philip i’m Home
> 
> Pass the spliff and rack up a nice fat line of Chang for me whilst I whip up a jug of margarita  and stick on some miles Davis  - you wouldn’t believe wha a day I have had.....



A nice fat line of shredded wheat.


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Wilf said:


> So, soothsayers, what's next? Personally, I can't see May budging. Getting brexit signed up is all she's got left, after fucking up the 2017 election she has no other rationale or reason to stay in politics. And even amid this shitshow, I can't see things lining up for any coherent challenge.



The problem is that the ERG have more than enough people and are stupid enough to make governing impossible.  Based on this debate only, they appear to have her in their sights.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

BREAKING: The Conservative Party.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Mogg talking now
> 
> Hopefully that cunt will resign, then fall over, then die in agony


Well he's from the 1840s - he's due to contract cholera at some point.
That and whooping cough.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

poltical editors at channel 4 and bbc saying that more resiginations expected and a confidence vote is likely. Although May's team are confident she can see off a challenge - these things have a momentum of their own. This looks likes a government in chaos - so im not sure how safe may is. 



> Here are two blogs on the Boris Johnson resignation that are worth reading
> 
> 
> *The BBC’s Laura Kuenssberg says Boris Johnson’s resignation may be followed by others.*
> ...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> There is one last hope...



Wibbling her way, swivel-eyed to the end. Top marks for consistency Mel


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Well he's from the 1840s - he's due to contract cholera at some point.
> That and whooping cough.



Or, should he have reason to converse with the queen, stooping doff.


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Gapes calling for a Government of National Unity.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

Who the FUCK are the 29% that’s approve ?


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Gapes calling for a Government of National Unity.



Oh now I'm getting flashbacks to a particularly dull part of one of the brexit threads.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Tory beehive quits in a massive flounce and it's an act of pure integrity and courage.

If someone rings up the dole and says "I'm not coming in today" and sits watching daytime TV on the cider they're money wouldn't just be stopped - the DWP would personally come round and burn it in front of them.

Such hypocrisy


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Who the FUCK are the 29% that’s approve ?



The darling spuds of May.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> Oh now I'm getting flashbacks to a particularly dull part of one of the brexit threads.



Gapes is an ever-present of particularly dull threads, at least those in Parliament.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

This threads been going for a year and at times the death spiral did not seem very death like or spirally at all. Well its gone full  plug hole of doom now!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Gapes calling for a Government of National Unity.


 who?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> who?



Perennial anti-Corbyn backbench MP


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> This threads been going for a year and at times the death spiral did not seem very death like or spirally at all. Well its gone full  plug hole of doom now!



I always love an opportunity to post this song.


----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

Even the bloke who confused brexit with breakfast went recently didnt he?


----------



## tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> For real sadly



Why sad?  it's not as if Merlanie Philipps has suddenly lost leave of her senses. She parted company with them decades ago

It's her seemingly sensible partner I feel sorry for ((Joshua Rosenberg))


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> The problem is that the ERG have more than enough people and are stupid enough to make governing impossible.  Based on this debate only, they appear to have her in their sights.


The government have held a briefing for labour MPs, hoping to get enough of them onboard to neutralise the headbangers. However.


----------



## tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Werrity, Werity I say unto ye,  Dr Fox shall be in Number Ten before the the cock croweth thrice.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

> We fight on. We fight to win


Margaret Thatcher
Paris 1990.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 9, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Who the FUCK are the 29% that’s approve ?


Tories, init.

That said, there has been a horrible inevitability to this since the vote.


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Perennial anti-Corbyn backbench MP



The man whos name is a whole sentence.


----------



## Sue (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> poltical editors at channel 4 and bbc saying that more resiginations expected and a confidence vote is likely. Although May's team are confident she can see off a challenge - these things have a momentum of their own. This looks likes a government in chaos - so im not sure how safe may is.


I reckon she's safe enough -- who would want to take over this absolute shambles?

Mind you, I would laugh if she said fuck it and resigned. Not very likely but...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> This threads been going for a year and at times the death spiral did not seem very death like or spirally at all. Well its gone full  plug hole of doom now!


Possibly jaded and apathetic, but I do wonder if this means much more than a couple of fun days watching them squirm. It honestly feels like no-one is interested in taking the poisoned chalice from May, so she's going to be around whatever happens, and all this really means is that come March next year the nation is going to get well and truly screwed as the government won't sort anything out and the EU won't want to help at all (not that I blame them).

As ever, we're the ones that are truly fucked.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Sue said:


> I reckon she's safe enough -- who would want to take over this absolute shambles?
> 
> Mind you, I would laugh if she said fuck it and resigned. Not very likely but...



voting against her in a vote of confidence is not the same as volunteering to be leader. A lot of mps might think - "well - shes has to go sooner or later - why not get it over with whilst we have time".


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



Oh, then again...  

Still not going to get too excited about it just yet.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Libertad (Jul 9, 2018)

elbows said:


> The darling spuds of May.



You've been saving that line haven't you?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## elbows (Jul 9, 2018)

Libertad said:


> You've been saving that line haven't you?



Only for about 10 minutes as it turned out. Nothing like a tory crisis to get my creative juices flowing, briefly.


----------



## The Pale King (Jul 9, 2018)

Here we, here we, here we fucking go


----------



## Sue (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> voting against her in a vote of confidence is not the same as volunteering to be leader. A lot of mps might think - "well - shes has to go sooner or later - why not get it over with whilst we have time".


I was thinking if you voted against her, you'd surely have a vague plan about what/who happens next but...you have a point.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 9, 2018)

Sue said:


> I was thinking if you voted against her, you'd surely have a vague plan about what/who happens next but...you have a point.


They're good on posturing and grandstanding, not so much plans.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Give us a foot rub love, I am a martyr to me bunions


'What's for tea Phil?'
- Chips, our Tresa
'Fuck off'
- Y'know, with mayo, like they have in't common market
'I'm gonna fuckin' bury you in that cornfield'


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Jean Claude Junker 


> This proves there is unity in the cabinet following the chequers agreement


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


>




Chamberlain reacted to the Norway debates by claiming he "still had friends in this house", so its not unprecedented for them to confuse party loyalty with reality.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

Peston says 48 letters NOT yet received:
Theresa May would fight any no-confidence vote, says No 10  – politics live


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

BREAKING: A Vote of No Confidence in Theresa May could be just HOURS away | Evolve Politics


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 9, 2018)

.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> BREAKING: A Vote of No Confidence in Theresa May could be just HOURS away | Evolve Politics



Not really breaking news if it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not really breaking news if it hasn't happened yet.


Sneaking then?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

Quite amusing really, I thought the unprincipled-lying-shit cabal (Johnson, gove etc.)would wait till _after_ brexit to play out this endgame. Happening now it looks like the truly swivel eyed are making the running. Johnson looks to be playing catchup with davis. Ha Ha.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

EU bods must be absolutely shitting it over the next round of talks. lol.


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2018)

Vote of No Confidence. Government collapses, the only way it can under FTPA.  The new far right tory leader hopes a wave of jingoism sweeps the country after England win the World Cup.

It's the only plan that makes _any _sense.


----------



## newbie (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



two days before _the leader of the free world_ turns up.  Stunningly self-indulgent.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 9, 2018)

This is vastly off topic, but why is the lighting in 'official MP photograhs' so bad?

Apart from the fact they've got no soul, obvs.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

belboid said:


> Vote of No Confidence. Government collapses, the only way it can under FTPA.  The new far right tory leader hopes a wave of jingoism sweeps the country after England win the World Cup.
> 
> It's the only plan that makes _any _sense.



the confidence vote is tory mps only. If she lost it would mean a tory leadership contest. its not the other sort of confidence vote where the whole house of commons votes.


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> the confidence vote is tory mps only. If she lost it would mean a tory leadership contest. its not the other sort of confidence vote where the whole house of commons votes.


None of whom will be able to command a commons majority on the issue, so a vote in the house will follow.

If England win the damned thing (preferably beating Brussels Belgium in the final)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

yeah - but not being able to put the brexit plan through the commons is not the same as the tories losing a vote of confidence. for that to happen - tory mps would have to resign the whip and vote out the government.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Overall - this looks like May running out of road to kick the can down. She has had to sign up to BINO cos of political reality post the GE. The tory brexiteers now have to put up or shut up. They are a minority in the party, so may struggle to get one of their to replace her (which still would not change the parliamentary arithmetic) but will likely try and appeal to the "popular will" via the brexit press - the great betrayal / stab in the back myth will run and run. 
Will we see UKIP - or similar - rise from the ashes to defend the will of the people? Could be a lot of rage. maybe on the streets as well. the whole thing might merge with the whole anti-muslim far rights stuff - which would be grim. Going by social media - there are a lot of arch brexiteers out there who are going to seriously lose their shit - and Johnson, Mogg and Co are exactly the type to egg them on.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 9, 2018)

Daily Mail is leading with the coverage that matters #rofl


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm holding out for a hero...


----------



## andysays (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I'm holding out for a hero...
> 
> View attachment 140653


An expectant nation holds its breath...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

another possibility is  that this is a deftly executed, cunning plan by Theresa May to confront and defeat the brexiteers. She knew that this day would come and they would not buy her plan, but shes confident that the rest of the party is behind her. 

The only trouble with that interpretation is the words "cunning plan" and "theresa may" in the same sentence.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> another possibility is  that this is a deftly executed, cunning plan by Theresa May to confront and defeat the brexiteers. She knew that this day would come and they would not buy her plan, but shes confident that the rest of the party is behind her.
> 
> The only trouble with that interpretation is the words "cunning plan" and "theresa may" in the same sentence.



I think Baldrick’s plan would be infinitely more credible.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 9, 2018)

Hmm I thought they would throw her under the bus and lay the blame for a shit exit deal at her doorstep..

Now they want to fuck it up themselves

Or just scoring points in front of trump

We shall see


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Boris oversaw the Vote Leave campaign, which has now admitted to being found guilty of criminal offences.


Has it? Can you provide a source for that please?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 9, 2018)

Did he oversee it or just jump on the bandwagon 


When he say which way the wind was blownin

Boris the career politician no fucking substance unless it promotes his own standing


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Has it? Can you provide a source for that please?


Yes


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Yes


OK. Will you provide a source for that please.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> OK. Will you provide a source for that please.


Yes I will


----------



## A380 (Jul 9, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> OK. Will you provide a source for that please.


No need. Everyone know Borris was well and truly bus-ted.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Chris Green then...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Hunt has just gone into Downing St


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Liam Fox has gone too 

(According to unconfirmed left wing sources)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Ross has gone


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Ax^ (Jul 9, 2018)

If this ends with mogg as pm I may have to look back home


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 9, 2018)

Harold Shipman in as new health secretary.


----------



## magneze (Jul 9, 2018)

> Ross has gone


Who?


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

magneze said:


> Who?



You know when you get to the point in Football Manager where most of the players have procedurally generated names?  We are at that point now.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

"Fuck! Tickell's dead!"


----------



## hash tag (Jul 9, 2018)

The NHS might be pleased


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



#FFS  

He's going to be the next Tory PM isn't he


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> You know when you get to the point in Football Manager where most of the players have procedurally generated names?  We are at that point now.


You mean the one's based on your social media profile, like Trevor Meatloaf, Ed Sheeran'satwat, or Brazzers?


----------



## gosub (Jul 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


>




excellent news, heres hoping he can do to foreign things what he did to health


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

hash tag said:


> The NHS might be pleased


for about a minute until they reveal the next succubus who will continue the work


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 9, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Harold Shipman in as new health secretary.



Healthcare professionals were heard to cheer at the announcement


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> You mean the one's based on your social media profile, like Trevor Meatloaf, Ed Sheeran'satwat, or Brazzers?



That is half the fun of personalized search suggestions - _"Christ this bloke must be really into porn set in fourteenth century Avignon"_


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Harold Shipman in as new health secretary.




Tommy Robinson as next Foreign Secretary?


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> for about a minute until they reveal the next succubus who will continue the work



Matt Hancock replaces him apparently, he of that app.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 9, 2018)

Upon hearing Jeremy Hunt is no longer Health Secretary the captain of our nuclear deterrent has launched a retaliatory strike.


----------



## magneze (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> Matt Hancock replaces him apparently, he of that app.


Nearly an armful!


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> You know when you get to the point in Football Manager where most of the players have procedurally generated names?  We are at that point now.


Ivan Tadic - WHAT A PLAYER!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)

Matt Han*d*cock is the new (soon to be gone) Education Cunt then. 

 

Cambridge lad
Man of the people 

Welcome to my website

He has an app


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm starting to really like this Lineker bloke.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2018)

Check out @BBCTimDonovan’s Tweet: 
 Really scraping the barrel now


----------



## Nylock (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2018)

marty21 said:


> Check out @BBCTimDonovan’s Tweet:
> Really scraping the barrel now




That's presumably a pork barrel, and by ‘scraping’ one means ‘gerrymandering’


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> If this ends with mogg as pm I may have to look back home



There's no way he'd get it. He's too far-removed from humanity.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2018)

Seven times Brexiteers told us this was all going to be easy


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2018)

Conor Burns, who had served as Boris Johnson's parliamentary private secretary, also announced his resignation.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2018)

> Theresa May will chair her new-look cabinet this morning after a string of resignations over her Brexit strategy left her government in crisis.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2018)

Hopefully another good news day


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 10, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



He
Just
Won't
Die!


----------



## andysays (Jul 10, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



So what did he say?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 10, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> He
> Just
> Won't
> Die!


need to convene a stake-holder meeting


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2018)

andysays said:


> So what did he say?


Something about fishing and the price of a pint


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2018)

andysays said:


> So what did he say?


Back as ukip leader next year

If there's still a party left I suppose


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 10, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> There's no way he'd get it. He's too far-removed from humanity.



Hmm anyone know his nanny's political views, she would be doing most of the heavy lifting


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 10, 2018)

andysays said:


> So what did he say?


I don't know he was under a cow.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 10, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> Hmm anyone know his nanny's political views, she would be doing most of the heavy lifting


Weaked child labour laws
Exit from the EU
The night is dark and full of terrors


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Weaked child labour laws
> Exit from the EU
> The night is dark and full of terrors


pity few people read nashe these days.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 10, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> pity few people read nashe these days.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Why do you say that?


Oh I forgot, you think that's only a game of thrones reference. Never mind, as you were.






			
				Thomas Nashe said:
			
		

> as touching the terrors of the night, they are as many as our sins. The night is the devil's black book, wherein he recordeth all our transgressions.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 10, 2018)

Remember: Strong and Stable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 140769
> Remember: Strong and Stable.


It is a stable, it's full of fucking donkeys


----------



## elbows (Jul 10, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Back as ukip leader next year
> 
> If there's still a party left I suppose



And conveniently waiting will the March deadline so that he can posture after the horse has bolted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2018)

elbows said:


> And conveniently waiting will the March deadline so that he can posture after the horse has bolted.


He should suffer the fate of poor boxer out of animal farm


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 10, 2018)

The internet has let me down in my search for a classic clown car falling apart gif. It’s badly needed.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Jul 10, 2018)

"I was only following orders."


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 11, 2018)

i think the tory grass roots are going to go apeshit when the reality of  brexit "betrayal" and johnson and the mogglodytes will furiously fan those flames. A ukip revival or even a tory split could well happen. The darker side is how it would feed into the street level far right anti muslim/anti immigrant stuff.


----------



## Nylock (Jul 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



Although there are a few headbangers coming out in support, by and large he's getting a right roasting on that feed


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2018)

Are you shit enough to be in May’s cabinet?


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 11, 2018)

Nylock said:


> Although there are a few headbangers coming out in support, by and large he's getting a right roasting on that feed


Unless it was a fake tweet, John McTernan was among those singing his praises!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2018)

Tory vice-chairs quit over PM's Brexit plan



> Two vice-chairs of the Conservative Party are quitting their posts in protest at Theresa May's Chequers Brexit compromise plan. Maria Caulfield and Ben Bradley warned the PM her plan would not capitalise on the opportunities of Brexit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2018)

> Two vice-chairs of the Conservative Party are quitting their posts in protest at Theresa May's Chequers Brexit compromise plan. Maria Caulfield and Ben Bradley warned the PM her plan would not capitalise on the opportunities of Brexit.



and around the land, a chorus of voices can be heard saying "who?"


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and around the land, a chorus of voices can be heard saying "who?"


----------



## pesh (Jul 11, 2018)

oh, that guy.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2018)

pesh said:


> oh, that guy.


The Tory that lied and tried to discredit Corbyn


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2018)

oh, that cunt

(not to be confused with a load of other cunts)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> oh, that cunt
> 
> (not to be confused with a load of other cunts)


Have there been others?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Have there been others?



cunts who have tried quite that hard to discredit corbyn?  possibly not

cunts who are tory MPs, plenty


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Sue (Jul 12, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and around the land, a chorus of voices can be heard saying "who?"


I was initially slightly confused when i heard this on the radio until I realised it wasn't Ben Bradlee.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2018)

Has anyone resigned yet?


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 12, 2018)

This photo of May and Trump was on The Guardian tonight. Anyone know what that is on her arm?


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 12, 2018)

Gerry1time said:


> This photo of May and Trump was on The Guardian tonight. Anyone know what that is on her arm?
> 
> View attachment 141027


Apparently a blood sugar monitoring thing. She is diabetic.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Apparently a blood sugar monitoring thing. She is diabetic.



Fair enough, knew she was diabetic, didn't know she wore a monitor like that.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 13, 2018)

Gerry1time said:


> This photo of May and Trump was on The Guardian tonight. Anyone know what that is on her arm?
> 
> View attachment 141027


A racist.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 13, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> A racist.



Oh bravo!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 13, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> A racist.


 I am stealing that one


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> A racist.


----------



## elbows (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Apparently a blood sugar monitoring thing. She is diabetic.



Yep. Its the FreeStyle Libre or similar device.


----------



## Grump (Jul 13, 2018)

Maybe a storage container for Novichuk?


----------



## JimW (Jul 13, 2018)

Contactless recharging is one of the new features introduced with the MKIII Maybot.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 13, 2018)

Grump said:


> Maybe a storage container for Novichuk?


Needs to be in the palm of the right hand.


----------



## agricola (Jul 13, 2018)

2hats said:


> Needs to be in the palm of the right hand.



Doubt it; in fact I can't imagine a more hostile environment to anything biological, chemical or even radiological than the palm of Trump's right hand.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 141185


A coracunt


----------



## teqniq (Jul 14, 2018)

I suppose this could go on more the one thread. Put it here as one of if not the main reason for the labour lead is a drop in Tory support due to hardcore Brexiters returning to UKIP.

Labour opens up biggest lead over Tories since general election


----------



## alex_ (Jul 14, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> A coracunt



This cannot be real.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2018)

Minister Andrew Griffiths resigns over texts to women - Minister resigns over texts to women


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 15, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Minister Andrew Griffiths resigns over texts to women - Minister resigns over texts to women


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2018)

PM Theresa May warns party not to put Brexit at risk - PM warns party not to put Brexit at risk

Should read as 'brexit puts party at risk' no doubt


----------



## A380 (Jul 15, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 141243 View attachment 141244


Is that fourth one from Cameron?

(I can’t actually work out what some of the redactions are. Sheltered life I guess.)


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 15, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 141243 View attachment 141244



Just read this in the Mirror. It really is a thing of beauty.

A near perfect example and hark back to simpler times when this was the traditional fodder for the Sunday papers.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 15, 2018)

“Former banker,” says wiki.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2018)

Hope his wife and 3/4 month child are rallying round


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 15, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Hope his wife and 3/4 month child are rallying round


He hopes that, with time, he will be able to prove once more that he is worth their trust.

Iirc, from his resignation letter.

(Tbf tho this was also aimed at the cabinet. Good luck with that.)

Edit:



> I do not seek to excuse my behaviour and will be seeking professional help to ensure it never happens again.
> 
> In time I hope to earn the forgiveness of all those who put their trust in me and that I have let down so terribly.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 15, 2018)

Perhaps he is really a secret sub, and his dom told him to do all this, and he is *totally* getting off on all this wonderful, glorious, shame and humiliation


----------



## teqniq (Jul 15, 2018)

Perhaps. In any event, whatever the truth of the matter he does a really excruciating line in grovelling.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Hope his wife and 3/4 month child are rallying round


The infant is the youngest competitive navigator in a rallying team and the pair are driving in next month's petrol head London to Monaco race


----------



## agricola (Jul 15, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Perhaps he is really a secret sub, and his dom told him to do all this, and he is *totally* getting off on all this wonderful, glorious, shame and humiliation



him referring himself to the chief whip would support this analysis


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 15, 2018)

A380 said:


> Is that fourth one from Cameron?
> 
> (I can’t actually work out what some of the redactions are. Sheltered life I guess.)


me neither, perhaps it's a secret code for MPs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2018)

A380 said:


> Is that fourth one from Cameron?
> 
> (I can’t actually work out what some of the redactions are. Sheltered life I guess.)


Oh A380


----------



## Wilf (Jul 15, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 141243 View attachment 141244


I'd have thought being _Minister for Small Business_ was tawdry enough for any one man.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 15, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Iirc, from his resignation letter.
> 
> 
> 
> > I do not seek to excuse my behaviour and will be seeking professional help to ensure it never happens again.


Love to know what that 'professional help' would be:_ De-Toryfication Therapy?_


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> _De-Toryfication Therapy?_


A new euphemism for decapitation


----------



## Wilf (Jul 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> A new euphemism for decapitation


Y_our head has just been appointed to the Chiltern Hundreds_, AKA Hexit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Y_our head has just been appointed to the Chiltern Hundreds_, AKA Hexit.


Try on this bourbon hat


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Y_our head has just been appointed to the Chiltern Hundreds_, AKA Hexit.


Giving a speech outside the banqueting hall


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2018)

Brexit: Theresa May suffers eighth resignation over her negotiating strategy


----------



## Yogibear (Jul 15, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Brexit: Theresa May suffers eighth resignation over her negotiating strategy



Keep pushing comrades we are but a few steps away...

half rice half chips for me booboo


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

Ted Striker said:


> Just read this in the Mirror. It really is a thing of beauty.
> 
> A near perfect example and hark back to simpler times when this was the traditional fodder for the Sunday papers.



You missed the opportunity to say Back to Basics there!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 15, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Brexit: Theresa May suffers eighth resignation over her negotiating strategy



I'm almost starting to feel sorry for May on this. She's finally stated the bleeding obvious ie there will have to be some compromise, and her party is hauling her over the coals for it. Still, she did decide to join a party of entitled, braying wankers so what did she expect?


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

Probably not the form of strong voice tory voters were expecting.


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

These jokes are writing themselves.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 15, 2018)

he hasn't quit as an MP though has he?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 15, 2018)

he is deeply ashamed. 

Not he isnt- he is furious  and embarrassed 'cos he got caught


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

edit - changed my mind about the appropriateness of this one in this context.


----------



## agricola (Jul 15, 2018)

elbows said:


>



Even without his sexting disgrace this is a profoundly bizarre image.  Are they amused by the girl shot by the BB gun?


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

agricola said:


> Even without his sexting disgrace this is a profoundly bizarre image.  Are they amused by the girl shot by the BB gun?



I believe May has been accused of being tone deaf in the past, it is easy to see why!


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2018)

Last one, sorry for the flood.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 16, 2018)

Rats, ship, sinking.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2018)

Thought things were quiet this morning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2018)

So 10 in 10 days? 

Another one bites the dust: Treasury PPS Scott Mann latest to quit over Chequers Deal


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> So 10 in 10 days?
> 
> Another one bites the dust: Treasury PPS Scott Mann latest to quit over Chequers Deal



Cornish MP - fishing ...
What is it the fishing industry is hoping for - an end to quotas ?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Cornish MP - fishing ...
> What is it the fishing industry is hoping for - an end to quotas ?



Probably, but that's not a sensible demand in the real world.

What Cornwall needs most of all is EU development money.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Probably, but that's no a sensible demand in the real world.
> 
> What Cornwall needs most of all is EU development money.


Shurely a sustainable economy based round social need rather than private profit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> So 10 in 10 days?
> 
> Another one bites the dust: Treasury PPS Scott Mann latest to quit over Chequers Deal


TM will get the golden boot if she can keep this up for just three more weeks


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Shurely a sustainable economy based round social need rather than private profit


 
I’m not sure the EU were offering one of those.


----------



## Flavour (Jul 16, 2018)

i can't remember ever laughing so much at a tory government


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Shurely a sustainable economy based round social need rather than private profit



Yeah I'll just hold my breath until that happens.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Hope his wife and 3/4 month child are rallying round


Wonder if, in later life, the child will look at one of those 'Headlines From The Day You Were Born'?
"_Oh, look Donald Trump did something stupid, ha ha! Might as well have a look at a few more headlines from 2018.... _".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah I'll just hold my breath until that happens.


It's what Cornwall needs even more than eu dosh tho


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> It's what Cornwall needs even more than eu dosh tho



But it's not what Cornwall wants. Cornwall wants unlimited fishing, bottomless farming subsidies, EU cash but not EU membership, and for everyone to stop going on about fucking Poldark.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> It's what Cornwall needs even more than eu dosh tho



A monorail would also be cool.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Cornish MP - fishing ...
> What is it the fishing industry is hoping for - an end to quotas ?



From my understanding they don't expect an end to quotas, just their quotas to be massively increased as other European fishing boats are prevented from fishing in British waters.

I am not convinced they will get what they are hoping for.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2018)

This twitter thread from Mark Wallace (_Better Dead than Red_ from THAT young tories photo) about the reception of the Chequers deal makes enjoyable reading. Click through for the thread.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 16, 2018)

I am mostly liking this train of thought.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2018)

> Prime Minister Theresa May's spokesman says there is not going to be a second referendum on Brexit under any circumstances



Here are all the times Theresa May said there would be no election


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2018)

teqniq said:


> I am mostly liking this train of thought.
> 
> View attachment 141356


it's a nice idea, but it's bollocks.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 16, 2018)

Perhaps you would care to explain why.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2018)

Well, the 'done for a generation' bit is bollocks anyway. Just because it's always bollocks. Just over a year ago, sage commentators were predicting Labour was _done for a generation_. See how that went.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> it's a nice idea, but it's bollocks.


Yep. I think at some point enough Tories will line up in favour some kind of deal for it to get through, particularly as Labour show no sign of acting like a well disciplined bloc to seize the day. Also, even if May resigns or is kicked out before then, my best guess is the Tories limping on till 2022 - and possibly winning again then. Another way of putting it is that the tories have fucked  up everything they could since May called the 2017 election. But they are still there and so is she. This week was one of the last points the eyeswivellers had to seize control and it looks like they have neither the bottle nor the numbers to do it.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> Well, the 'done for a generation' bit is bollocks anyway. Just because it's always bollocks. Just over a year ago, sage commentators were predicting Labour was _done for a generation_. See how that went.



Hmmm I was hoping for a bit more analysis than that but apparently not. For what it's worth one of the possible reasons why I think it might be wrong whilst being a nice train of thought is that the tories have always known to stick together when the chips are down. However things change and perhaps this is one of those moments when both you and I might be wrong.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2018)

I see a lot of wild predictions all over the shop today from usually quite level headed commentators, but I just can't see the headbangers - or any other wing of the party - bringing it all down before 2022 with Corbyn in the wings. And with Corbyn in charge of Labour, however shit the Tories are they're the last bulwark against the red menace for more than 30% of the population so they're never going to collapse to the point of being gone for a generation. 

Corbyn - and the politics he represents - is a huge motivator on both sides of the political divide, for politicians, activists and voters. That's not going away anytime soon, and needs to be borne in mind whenever you consider what might be coming next.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 16, 2018)

The conservative party is the main party of old wealth and established power in Britain. That shit is going nowhere, so neither is the tory party.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 16, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Hmmm I was hoping for a bit more analysis than that but apparently not. For what it's worth one of the possible reasons why I think it might be wrong whilst being a nice train of thought is that the tories have always known to stick together when the chips are down. However things change and perhaps this is one of those moments when both you and I might be wrong.


Yeah. Statements along the lines of 'wing x will not vote for that, wing y will never vote for the other thing' rarely represent the reality of politics. Particularly in a '2 and a bit' party system, the process ultimately pushes parties towards the cobbling of agreements. It's all ultimately about the self interest of individual MPs and how they perceive it at any one time - give or take the genuine headbangers in this case - and that is always messy and ragged. But the cunts usually line up in the end.


----------



## elbows (Jul 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> Well, the 'done for a generation' bit is bollocks anyway. Just because it's always bollocks. Just over a year ago, sage commentators were predicting Labour was _done for a generation_. See how that went.



I well remember the media exaggeration on this front during the last tory 'wilderness years'. Which actually ended up being around 8 years without a terribly credible party leader and about 13 years out of power.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 16, 2018)

Neither side can win the next GE it is going to be a case of whoever manages to lose the worse.
The current Govt is the worse iteration of the Tory Party ever, they are somehow concealing their nastiness and pettiness behind an outward facade of bitter rivalry and utterly mindboggling incompetence.
Yet Despite this the Labour Party is still only roughly level in the polls instead of being streets ahead as they should be, due to their apparent policy platform of having no policies other than well-meaning platitudes and trying to be everyone's friend.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Neither side can win the next GE it is going to be a case of whoever manages to lose the worse.
> The current Govt is the worse iteration of the Tory Party ever, they are somehow concealing their nastiness and pettiness behind an outward facade of bitter rivalry and utterly mindboggling incompetence.
> Yet Despite this the Labour Party is still only roughly level in the polls instead of being streets ahead as they should be, due to their apparent policy platform of having no policies other than well-meaning platitudes and trying to be everyone's friend.


then I read bollocks like this and I think _A Labour landslide is nailed on_.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Neither side can win the next GE it is going to be a case of whoever manages to lose the worse.
> The current Govt is the worse iteration of the Tory Party ever, they are somehow concealing their nastiness and pettiness behind an outward facade of bitter rivalry and utterly mindboggling incompetence.
> Yet Despite this the Labour Party is still only roughly level in the polls instead of being streets ahead as they should be, due to their apparent policy platform of having no policies other than well-meaning platitudes and trying to be everyone's friend.



It's certainly odd that Labour isn't doing better in the polls, but as we know the polls have failed time & time again.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's certainly odd that Labour isn't doing better in the polls, but as we know the polls have failed time & time again.


Also I have met a lot of wealthier folks who would never vote labour. They have also never read a Tory manifesto and are clueless past what they read in the Daily Mail or similar MSM bilge. These people care about house prices and their kids private schools. There are a LOT of them in the UK sadly


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's certainly odd that Labour isn't doing better in the polls, but as we know the polls have failed time & time again.


It isn't odd at all, look at corbyns approval ratings


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's certainly odd that Labour isn't doing better in the polls, but as we know the polls have failed time & time again.



Corbyn has the entire mainstream media against him and half his own party constantly trying to fuck him over. What's surprising is that he's anywhere in the polls at all.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Also I have met a lot of wealthier folks who would never vote labour. They have also never read a Tory manifesto and are clueless past what they read in the Daily Mail or similar MSM bilge. These people care about house prices and their kids private schools. There are a LOT of them in the UK sadly



But, necessarily, they're not really concentrated in particular areas. For every rich arsehole there has to be a dozen proles to make their flat whites, clean their houses and raise the kids they can't stand the fucking sight of.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Also I have met a lot of wealthier folks who would never vote labour. They have also never read a Tory manifesto and are clueless past what they read in the Daily Mail or similar MSM bilge. These people care about house prices and their kids private schools. There are a LOT of them in the UK sadly


Just messaged a bloke I know who votes tory and asked him how he thought the party was looking after the national interest. His reply was the same as it was at the last general election: 


> Ha ha! That is laughable coming from the bloke who thinks Corbyn will ride in on a big white horse to save him!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Just messaged a bloke I know who votes tory and asked him how he thought the party was looking after the national interest. His reply was the same as it was at the last general election:


I told you not to tell him about your recurring dream


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> But, necessarily, they're not really concentrated in particular areas. For every rich arsehole there has to be a dozen proles to make their flat whites, clean their houses and raise the kids they can't stand the fucking sight of.


My two working class neighbours to the left don't vote because they can't be bothered with politics. 
The middle class neighbours (Polish and Italian) voted UKIP because there are too many immigrants.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 16, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Neither side can win the next GE it is going to be a case of whoever manages to lose the worse.
> The current Govt is the worse iteration of the Tory Party ever, they are somehow concealing their nastiness and pettiness behind an outward facade of bitter rivalry and utterly mindboggling incompetence.
> Yet Despite this the Labour Party is still only roughly level in the polls instead of being streets ahead as they should be, due to their apparent policy platform of having no policies other than well-meaning platitudes and trying to be everyone's friend.


It would be a big ask for Labour to get an absolute majority given the loss of Scotland to the snp. But surely the cons have a reasonable chance of doing it, just because that's how first past the post works. FPTP is looking a bit ragged and didn't deliver a majority 2010 and 2017, but it still tends to magnify the votes-seats link for the leading party.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2018)

Michael Gove admits leave campaign wrong to fuel Turkey fears


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 16, 2018)

Wilf said:


> It would be a big ask for Labour to get an absolute majority given the loss of Scotland to the snp. But surely the cons have a reasonable chance of doing it, just because that's how first past the post works. FPTP is looking a bit ragged and didn't deliver a majority 2010 and 2017, but it still tends to magnify the votes-seats link for the leading party.


The Tory Party only have to defeat Labour whereas Labour have to defeat both the Tories and the SNP and whilst the first is possible I don't think they have a chance in hell of doing the second,  so I think a Labour majority is very unlikely, but that said, a Labour-SNP deal or even a coalition is possible whereas the SNP would sooner strike a deal with the Devil (and by that I mean Lucifer not Trump) than with Mayhem or Mogg the Merciless.
It will cost Labour dear though even if the SNP don't demand Brexit is knocked on the head I can certainly see them demanding the right to negotiate with the EU seperately and the right to call indyref2 without the need for Westminsters permission.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 16, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> The Tory Party only have to defeat Labour whereas Labour have to defeat both the Tories and the SNP and whilst the first is possible I don't think they have a chance in hell of doing the second,  so I think a Labour majority is very unlikely, but that said, a Labour-SNP deal or even a coalition is possible whereas the SNP would sooner strike a deal with the Devil (and by that I mean Lucifer not Trump) than with Mayhem or Mogg the Merciless.
> It will cost Labour dear though even if the SNP don't demand Brexit is knocked on the head I can certainly see them demanding the right to negotiate with the EU seperately and the right to call indyref2 without the need for Westminsters permission.


But as this is likely to happening _post_-Brexit, surely the moment will have passed for the SNP to get any kind of separate negotiations. Yes maybe so in terms of indyref2, though I'd have thought the SNP had a good chance of getting one regardless of the party forming the government, at least as a consequence of Brexit. That is, unless the next PM is someone like rees-mogg or similar weirdo.  But anyway to all that, I'm just saying FPTP ain't dead yet.

edit: I mean fptp still _*tends towards*_ producing majority governments.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 16, 2018)

Wilf said:


> But as this is likely to happening _post_-Brexit, surely the moment will have passed for the SNP to get any kind of separate negotiations. Yes maybe so in terms of indyref2, though I'd have thought the SNP had a good chance of getting one regardless of the party forming the government, at least as a consequence of Brexit. That is, unless the next PM is someone like rees-mogg or similar weirdo.  But anyway to all that, I'm just saying FPTP ain't dead yet.
> 
> edit: I mean fptp still _*tends towards*_ producing majority governments.


 I agree we're stuck with FPTP for the forseeable future until it sinks into both the Tory and Labour psyche that neither of them will win again under it and that isn't going to be yet a while 
My prediction for the next election (and feel free to rip it shreds) in order of likelihood.

1. Unending Shower of Shit (aka Conservative minority)
2. Labour minority potentially with added SNP
3. Conservative majority (small)
4. Labour majority (even smaller)

Brexit isn't going to be sorted by March 2019 or even December 2020 so plenty of chance for SNP to stir things up and of course even if it is they may well demand the right to rejoin seperately even as part of the UK
the idea of a seperate deal for NI has already been floated  and like Pandora's Box the idea is out there now so the idea of seperate post-Brexit Scottish deal isn't out of the question.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 16, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I agree we're stuck with FPTP for the forseeable future until it sinks into both the Tory and Labour psyche that neither of them will win again under it and that isn't going to be yet a while
> My prediction for the next election (and feel free to rip it shreds) in order of likelihood.
> 
> 1. Unending Shower of Shit (aka Conservative minority)
> ...


Can't remember the magic number - it's a bit like points needed to stay in the premiership - but if you get something like 43%+ it almost guarantees you a parliamentary majority.  All varies with the level of 3rd, 4th and 5th parties and the geographical concentration of votes, but ultimately, it's a system designed to secure overall majorities.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2018)

Ken Clarke should have had a stint at PM.


----------



## Supine (Jul 16, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Corbyn has the entire mainstream media against him and half his own party constantly trying to fuck him over. What's surprising is that he's anywhere in the polls at all.



And yet labour still think he's the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Supine (Jul 16, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Ken Clarke should have had a stint at PM.



He might yet! That's not a prediction but we live in crazy times.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 16, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Yep. I think at some point enough Tories will line up in favour some kind of deal for it to get through, particularly as Labour show no sign of acting like a well disciplined bloc to seize the day. Also, even if May resigns or is kicked out before then, my best guess is the Tories limping on till 2022 - and possibly winning again then. Another way of putting it is that the tories have fucked  up everything they could since May called the 2017 election. But they are still there and so is she. This week was one of the last points the eyeswivellers had to seize control and it looks like they have neither the bottle nor the numbers to do it.



The problem with our two party system is that outside of freak circumstances it's impossible to have the parties coordinated.

Blair managed it because by 97 the Tories had fallen to bits, Cameron almost managed it because Labour fell apart.

In this absolute farce of a situation both parties are squabbling like children.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 17, 2018)

Vote leave refuse to take part in investigation

Vote leave yesterday announced that they are shocked that no one from vote leave was involved in this investigation

British politics enters a trump-hole stage of false news maturity


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 17, 2018)

I am registering Trump hole btw. Use it and I am gonna Sue you


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2018)

I came up with Trump hole years ago. I remember talking to John Lennon about it. He said "that's great, really great, superbly great". I was teaching him to play guitar at the time. This was in 1993, I believe.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I came up with Trump hole years ago. I remember talking to John Lennon about it. He said "that's great, really great, superbly great". I was teaching him to play guitar at the time. This was in 1993, I believe.


You lie. I was there and it was one of Wilde's lines.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2018)

Crispy said:


> You lie. I was there and it was one of Wilde's lines.


Fake news  Typical of the urban elite. They love me too, but they can't say it, because I have more likes than any of them. Sad.

I have the most likes. That's what I was told, someone said that, I don't know if it's true, maybe it is. I don't care about likes, but that's what I was told. Does it matter? I don't know, you tell me. I've got the most likes, though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I came up with Trump hole years ago. I remember talking to John Lennon about it. He said "that's great, really great, superbly great". I was teaching him to play guitar at the time. This was in 1993, I believe.



Complete bollocks. Lennon couldn't play guitar for shit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Complete bollocks. Lennon couldn't play guitar for shit.


Why do you think he asked me to teach him


----------



## alex_ (Jul 17, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why do you think he asked me to teach him



Your small hands made you the best teacher in the world ?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2018)

Badgers said:


> .


Good point well made


----------



## 2hats (Jul 17, 2018)

May be the inevitable end point of a death spiral?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 17, 2018)

Lost on the European Medicines Agency vote, so will lose on the customs union vote almost certainly. Any chance the gov could fall/May could step down before recess?


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2018)

We can dream! The whips are thŕeatening the rebels with a General election. Probably empty, but who knows...


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2018)

Majority of fucking six!

That's the usual couple of Labour scabby types going with them then, I presume


----------



## gosub (Jul 17, 2018)

J Ed said:


> Lost on the European Medicines Agency vote, so will lose on the customs union vote almost certainly. Any chance the gov could fall/May could step down before recess?


nope


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 17, 2018)

belboid said:


> Majority of fucking six!
> 
> That's the usual couple of Labour scabby types going with them then, I presume



Fields, Hoey, Mann, Stringer and Hopkins basically propped up a Tory government tonight.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Fields, Hoey, Mann, Stringer and Hopkins basically propped up a Tory government tonight.



Fuck's sake


----------



## Arbeter Fraynd (Jul 17, 2018)

Its only a couple of days since Rees-Mogg was warning about how unacceptable it would be for a tory primeminister to be dependent on Labour votes to pass a bill...


----------



## agricola (Jul 17, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Fields, Hoey, Mann, Stringer and Hopkins basically propped up a Tory government tonight.



... after doing it last night.  I do like Hoey as a constituency MP but these past two days will probably result in her being booted out at the next General Election.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 17, 2018)

She increased her majority at the last election. The swing against her would have to be massive


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 17, 2018)

agricola said:


> I do like Hoey as a constituency MP but these past two days will probably result in her being booted out at the next General Election.



By deselection, I assume?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 17, 2018)

How is she going to be deselected?


----------



## agricola (Jul 17, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> She increased her majority at the last election. The swing against her would have to be massive



It could well be, especially if a specifically anti-Hoey candidate stood (rather than the usual Lib/Tory/Green mix seen last time) and Brexit is the disaster that it looks it will be.


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> How is she going to be deselected?


Boundary changes will mean it's mandatory, I think


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 17, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> How is she going to be deselected?



Well I was assuming her majority was unassailable, so wondered how else it could happen.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 17, 2018)

belboid said:


> Boundary changes will mean it's mandatory, I think



boundary changes are not going to happen


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 17, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> boundary changes are not going to happen



There's not going to be any government bandwidth to do anything that isn't supply or Brexit-related for the next few years.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 17, 2018)

belboid said:


> Boundary changes will mean it's mandatory, I think


What Kaka Tim and TheHoodedClaw said. I can't see this government getting the boundary changes proposed during coalition implemented.

(And I'm not sure if Vauxhall would change enough to be up for mandatory re-selection even they did go through)

EDIT: According the electoral calculus the proposed Brixton and Vauxhall would consist of 87.1% of Vauxhall. Which I think is enough that Hoey would be automatically pre-selected,


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> boundary changes are not going to happen


Aren't they?  Not if the government collapses, maybe


TheHoodedClaw said:


> There's not going to be any government bandwidth to do anything that isn't supply or Brexit-related for the next few years.


Except maybe force through changwes that give them an extra thirty odd seats and any hope of winning a majority next time around.  Tho  Iwuod agree those tories who will be having their seats abolished may not be too keen to play along.


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> What Kaka Tim and TheHoodedClaw said. I can't see this government getting the boundary changes proposed during coalition implemented.
> 
> (And I'm not sure if Vauxhall would change enough to be up for mandatory re-selection even they did go through)


I think it is due quite a big change, and any change makes a seat eligible for reselection if it affects more than one Labour MP


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2018)

The deselection process is quite arduous, but if it's worked at (And there's no snap election) I suspect some of those 4s seats will be vulnerable to a challenge.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 17, 2018)

too many tory mps aren't happy about the proposed boundary changes - i think the DUP aren't keen either. Its not going to happen. Its died when they lost their majority


----------



## agricola (Jul 17, 2018)

killer b said:


> The deselection process is quite arduous, but if it's worked at (And there's no snap election) I suspect some of those 4s seats will be vulnerable to a challenge.



I doubt Mann, Field or Stringer will have much of a problem given where their constituencies are and that they all voted Leave.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2018)

Gove is now in the shit with regards the Leave Campaign budget and also over lying about Turkey.

gove - Google Search


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 17, 2018)

With who? Die hard liberal remainers like yourself. Well that's really going to bother him.

May's absolutely not going to move against him, he might have lost some credit with the ERG crowd but he's got more cabinet clout now than at any time since the referendum


----------



## agricola (Jul 17, 2018)

Jo Swinson claiming that the Government broke the conventions around pairing:


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2018)

No resignations today


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 17, 2018)

agricola said:


> Jo Swinson claiming that the Government broke the conventions around pairing:




Laura Pidcock and Cat Smith are both on maternity leave, and Paul Flynn is long-term sick. I wonder who they were paired with?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 17, 2018)

Labour saying pairing was done for Smith and Pidcock.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2018)

Did Farron and Cable turn up today the useless arses?


----------



## agricola (Jul 17, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Labour saying pairing was done for Smith and Pidcock.



Had they done it for them (or everyone) as well as Swinson then we really would have been in the last hours of the regime.


----------



## A380 (Jul 17, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> Did Farron and Cable turn up today the useless arses?


Nope.’ Appointment off the Parliamentry estate...


----------



## A380 (Jul 17, 2018)

Actual footage of Theresa May’s parliamentry handling strategy.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 18, 2018)

LAB: 41% (+2)
CON: 36% (-1)
LDEM: 9% (-1)
UKIP: 7% (+1)

another poll showing the tories sinking, ukip rising and labour pulling ahead - this is gonner put the willies up em.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 18, 2018)

agricola said:


> I doubt Mann, Field or Stringer will have much of a problem given where their constituencies are and that they all voted Leave.


Stringer's constituency is mostly in Manchester, which voted remain, but partly in Salford, which voted leave.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2018)

agricola said:


> I doubt Mann, Field or Stringer will have much of a problem given where their constituencies are and that they all voted Leave.


Could be wrong, but I don't think the Labour members in birkenhead or blackley are likely to be any more leave-y than Labour party members elsewhere, whatever the referendum result locally.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> LAB: 41% (+2)
> CON: 36% (-1)
> LDEM: 9% (-1)
> UKIP: 7% (+1)
> ...


Good to see the Lib Dems losing some of the little % they had too


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Anna Soubry on R4


> The trouble is, I don’t think she’s in charge any more. I have no doubt that Jacob Rees-Mogg is running our country.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



And the first words he typed were about his role in the Foreign Office.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Andrew Griffiths was made minister despite 'touching' allegations


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Andrew Griffiths was made minister despite 'touching' allegations


It's good of you to hang round listening to gossip in the corridors of power to help unveil the ceaseless vile acts which go on there


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> It's good of you to hang round listening to gossip in the corridors of power to help unveil the ceaseless vile acts which go on there


I don't have a lot on at the moment


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I don't have a lot on at the moment


Shorts and a t-shirt I suppose


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Shorts and a t-shirt I suppose


Shorts


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Shorts


bermuda no doubt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> bermuda no doubt


Old pair of black joggers I cut into shorts

The elastic is gone, few spots of gravy and fag burns but otherwise tip top


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Old pair of black joggers I cut into shorts
> 
> The elastic is gone, few spots of gravy and fag burns but otherwise tip top


ah, your famous wetherspoons breakfast shorts


----------



## belboid (Jul 18, 2018)

killer b said:


> The deselection process is quite arduous, but if it's worked at (And there's no snap election) I suspect some of those 4s seats will be vulnerable to a challenge.


Motion of censure in against Hoey already. Demandig her suspension from the Labour whip which would make her ineligible to stand again.

And it is, apparently, debateable whether the boundary changes can be dumped without introducing new legislation, as ther eduction to 600 seats is demanded in a 2011 bill.  Oopses all round.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 18, 2018)

belboid said:


> And it is, apparently, debateable whether the boundary changes can be dumped without introducing new legislation, as ther eduction to 600 seats is demanded in a 2011 bill.  Oopses all round.


Can just kick the can down the road like they did last time. If fact I think that is the likely outcome.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

Fucking political shambles from all sides  
The Tories and Lib Dumbs have been so bad that people think UKIP look good  

Unsettling times when people (funded by the taxpayer) in power are unaccountable for lies, fraud and theft.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Unsettling times when people (funded by the taxpayer) in power are unaccountable for lies, fraud and theft.


You mean like since records began. 

Lets not be naive about this. If anything politicians today are more likely to get exposed for the liars, fraudster and thieves they are than in the past.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Lets not be naive about this.


I am not naive. However we live in a better connected world where things should be easier to deal with.


redsquirrel said:


> If anything politicians today are more likely to get exposed for the liars, fraudster and thieves they are than in the past.


So what should happen to them and how quickly?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> So what should happen to them and how quickly?


Well hopefully the working class will seize the means of production in the next fortnight and send them all to do hard labour. 

But more realistically I can't be bothered spending much energy trying to "improve" parliament. I don't want representatives at all, to make the problem an issue of individual MPs misses the fact that the whole system is rotten. But I'd support measures to make it easier for voters to force recall elections.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 18, 2018)

Some support gathering among Remain Tories for what seems like the only thing that can keep May in power medium term:

Tory MPs call for 'government of national unity' to deliver Brexit amid Commons impasse


----------



## bemused (Jul 18, 2018)

Unsurprisingly Boris didn't have the nerve to knife May today.


----------



## andysays (Jul 18, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Some support gathering among Remain Tories for what seems like the only thing that can keep May in power medium term:
> 
> Tory MPs call for 'government of national unity' to deliver Brexit amid Commons impasse


I'm going to stick my neck out and say it won't happen. 

I'm also doubtful if it's a genuine suggestion from Soubry, rather than a bit of internal party manoeuvring


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm going to stick my neck out and say that the sun will rise tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 18, 2018)

killer b said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out and say that the sun will rise tomorrow.


That's a bolder prediction than it used to be.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 18, 2018)

andysays said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out and say it won't happen.
> 
> I'm also doubtful if it's a genuine suggestion from Soubry, rather than a bit of internal party manoeuvring



I've thought it was pretty likely at some stage ever since the referendum to be honest and now looks a lot like that stage. It is realistically the best way to sell ignoring the referendum and ditching Brexit or at least a Brexit of any significance. Worth noting the SDP was in part born out of the EEC referendum in 1975.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2018)

andysays said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out and say it won't happen.
> 
> I'm also doubtful if it's a genuine suggestion from Soubry, rather than a bit of internal party manoeuvring



but (as i think i posted somewhere on this or one of the other threads) vince cable thinks it's a very good idea.

you know, him...


----------



## belboid (Jul 18, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Worth noting the SDP was in part born out of the EEC referendum in 1975.


----------



## andysays (Jul 18, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> I've thought it was pretty likely at some stage ever since the referendum to be honest and now looks a lot like that stage. It is realistically the best way to sell ignoring the referendum and ditching Brexit or at least a Brexit of any significance. Worth noting the SDP was in part born out of the EEC referendum in 1975.


According to the article you've posted, Soubry and Soames are calling for a government of national unity *to deliver Brexit*.

Are you saying they're actually calling for a GNU to *avoid* delivering Brexit (or at least a Brexit of any significance)?

And do you really think a GNU is likely to happen?


----------



## mauvais (Jul 18, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> I've thought it was pretty likely at some stage ever since the referendum to be honest and now looks a lot like that stage. It is realistically the best way to sell ignoring the referendum and ditching Brexit or at least a Brexit of any significance. Worth noting the SDP was in part born out of the EEC referendum in 1975.


A three-option second referendum, as increasingly discussed, is by far the best way to bail out of Brexit.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 18, 2018)

mauvais said:


> A three-option second referendum, as increasingly discussed, is by far the best way to bail out of Brexit.


Maybe they think a nat unity gov is required in order for that to fly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2018)

andysays said:


> According to the article you've posted, Soubry and Soames are calling for a government of national unity *to deliver Brexit*.
> 
> Are you saying they're actually calling for a GNU to *avoid* delivering Brexit (or at least a Brexit of any significance)?
> 
> And do you really think a GNU is likely to happen?


I favour a national council for redemption and salvation


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 18, 2018)

mauvais said:


> A three-option second referendum, as increasingly discussed, is by far the best way to bail out of Brexit.


And is an obvious tactic to ensure that the UK won't leave the EU. If you think May can sell that to the Eurosceptic wing of the party your crazy.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2018)

mauvais said:


> A three-option second referendum, as increasingly discussed, is by far the best way to bail out of Brexit.


As a 'left critic' of the whole thing, whatever that means, I'm neither in favour of brexit neo-liberalism not remain neoliberalism. I'm also contemptuous of the way remainiacs have portrayed the voters as sheep. Same time, I find myself thinking the 3 option thing would be perfectly reasonable - as a way of saying 'right, this is what has been negotiated, do you want to take it or leave it?' *. However, even amid the current carnage, I don't think it will happen, because I can't see the circumstances in which large parts of both Lab and Con will think it is in their interest to take it up.  May herself now has only one logic, to deliver some kind of brexit, almost regardless of the conditions and it's impact on the future of trade, workers rights, anything.  It's a bizarre moment we are in.

Edit: reasonable more so if Cameron had built it into the process of course, but the useless idiot couldn't even foresee what might happen after the leave vote.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 18, 2018)

andysays said:


> According to the article you've posted, Soubry and Soames are calling for a government of national unity *to deliver Brexit*.
> 
> Are you saying they're actually calling for a GNU to *avoid* delivering Brexit (or at least a Brexit of any significance)?
> 
> And do you really think a GNU is likely to happen?



Yes, they are saying that, but they're talking about delivering May's version of Brexit which looks to me like continued membership of the Single Market (please tell me if I'm wrong on that but seems the crux of the Brexiteer criticism). So yeah, I think it would be attractive to them in terms of an option which allowed them to deliver a Brexit of no real significance.

I think a GNU of some kind, whereby May and the Remainer Tories are propped up by Lib Dems and Blairites and who knows maybe Plaid or SNP, is very possible. You only have to look at Margaret Hodge's latest attack on Corbyn or Woodcock's resignation to see there are still plenty of Labour MP's determined to weaken Corbyn. I think the attraction for both sides would be that for Remainer Tories they can chuck the Brexiteer crew out in the cold if they know Blairites will prop May up, and for the right wing of the PLP they can counterbalance the flack they would receive for shafting Corbyn and propping May up by saying that they were forced to do this in order to keep Britain in the Single Market and prevent economic catastrophe. _Making compromises and getting round the table in the national interest, _etc.

But hey, who knows - all I'm certain of is that some Tories and probably some Labour MP's think this is an attractive option.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 18, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> And is an obvious tactic to ensure that the UK won't leave the EU. If you think May can sell that to the Eurosceptic wing of the party your crazy.



She wouldn't have to if she had the backing of the 'moderate' Labour MP's though.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Yes, they are saying that, but they're talking about delivering May's version of Brexit which looks to me like continued membership of the Single Market (please tell me if I'm wrong on that but seems the crux of the Brexiteer criticism). So yeah, I think it would be attractive to them in terms of an option which allowed them to deliver a Brexit of no real significance.
> 
> I think a GNU of some kind, whereby May and the Remainer Tories are propped up by Lib Dems and Blairites and who knows maybe Plaid or SNP, is very possible. You only have to look at Margaret Hodge's latest attack on Corbyn or Woodcock's resignation to see there are still plenty of Labour MP's determined to weaken Corbyn. I think the attraction for both sides would be that for Remainer Tories they can chuck the Brexiteer crew out in the cold if they know Blairites will prop May up, and for the right wing of the PLP they can counterbalance the flack they would receive for shafting Corbyn and propping May up by saying that they were forced to do this in order to keep Britain in the Single Market and prevent economic catastrophe. _Making compromises and getting round the table in the national interest, _etc.
> 
> But hey, who knows - all I'm certain of is that some Tories and probably some Labour MP's think this is an attractive option.


I'm sure the likes of hodge would like the excuse to jump ship, but that would also be a scenario for large numbers of brexit tories also jumping ship to ukip (or perhaps setting up some new party that would encompass ukip. 

bit daft making prediction, but I see May soaking up humiliation after humiliation and crawling over the finishing line with some kind of shit deal, full of inconsistencies.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 18, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Cornish MP - fishing ...
> What is it the fishing industry is hoping for - an end to quotas ?


Cod luck with sprat!


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2018)

There won't be a national government, it's fantasy. What are they imagining, 20 centrist tories and a similar number of labour MPs lashing up with the lib dems? I dunno if you can add up, but they don't have the numbers. nowhere near.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 18, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> She wouldn't have to if she had the backing of the 'moderate' Labour MP's though.


She wouldn't be leader of the Conservative Party if she made the attempt. There would be well more than 48 letters if she tried to bring about another referendum along the lines Greening has proposed.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 18, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I'm sure the likes of hodge would like the excuse to jump ship, but that would also be a scenario for large numbers of brexit tories also jumping ship to ukip (or perhaps setting up some new party that would encompass ukip.
> 
> bit daft making prediction, but I see May soaking up humiliation after humiliation and crawling over the finishing line with some kind of shit deal, full of inconsistencies.



Yes, it would force the Brexiteer wing to either shut up or jump ship. I don't think those that jumped ship to UKIP or some kind of UKIP+ organisation would have dramatically more political success than Farage but then on the other hand he's got a profile and he's not short of a few bob so maybe they won't mind.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 18, 2018)

killer b said:


> There won't be a national government, it's fantasy. What are they imagining, 20 centrist tories and a similar number of labour MPs lashing up with the lib dems? I dunno if you can add up, but they don't have the numbers. nowhere near.



How do you figure that? Remain Tories outnumber Leave Tories, that's why Leave Tories can't take control of the party. There are way more than 20 Tory MP's who wish Brexit wasn't happening at all. Equally there are a lot more than 20 Labour MP's who wish it wasn't happening and wish Corbyn wasn't happening either. 

I'm not saying it will happen but think you're brave to say it won't!



redsquirrel said:


> She wouldn't be leader of the Conservative Party if she made the attempt. There would be well more than 48 letters if she tried to bring about another referendum along the lines Greening has proposed.



No, she wouldn't, but it may just be that the oldest political party in Britain is not going to survive in its current form either.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> How do you figure that? Remain Tories outnumber Leave Tories


That number isn't the same as the number who would be up for a national government though. Likewise on the Labour side.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 18, 2018)

killer b said:


> That number isn't the same as the number who would be up for a national government though. Likewise on the Labour side.



We'll see. Blair was explicit - he would rather a Tory government than a Corbyn government. I think a lot of his disciples in the PLP would agree with that. As for the Tories, well, Soames and Soubry probably wouldn't be saying this if they didn't think some Tories would agree with them.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 18, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> How do you figure that? Remain Tories outnumber Leave Tories, that's why Leave Tories can't take control of the party.


But Kuenssberg is right when she says


> And the win will also provide ammunition for critics of the former Remain band, who, when push comes to shove, are not only less numerous than the ardent Brexiteers, but simply less willing to play hardball.
> 
> It's no secret that instinctively and indeed, for many of them, proudly, they are more likely to argue for compromise, than some of the Eurosceptics.


There may be more Remainers in the parliamentary party but they don't have the determination that the hard core Eurosceptics do. Moreover, the leavers have the support of the wider membership.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2018)

While lots of tory and labour MPs would dearly love to stop brexit or whatever, they also would dearly love to be MPs after the next election. Maybe some might calculate they can go it alone or as a new party (lol), and some that the political tectonic plates will move in their favour before 2022 and the centrists will be able to take control of their respective parties, and some may be prepared to do a kamikaze run and line up some sweet consultancy work for their post-Westminster career once they get booted out... but this won't constitute a very large number. So, it won't happen.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2018)

Great piece from Stephen Bush in the Staggers this afternoon btw.

The contradictory desires of 17.4m Brexit voters can’t be satisfied by one deal


----------



## belboid (Jul 18, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> We'll see. Blair was explicit - he would rather a Tory government than a Corbyn government. I think a lot of his disciples in the PLP would agree with that. As for the Tories, well, Soames and Soubry probably wouldn't be saying this if they didn't think some Tories would agree with them.


There aren't actually that many 'disciples' left. Couple of dozen  Chuka types, and even they know they'd probably lose their seats if they went along with such nonsense.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 18, 2018)

killer b said:


> Great piece from Stephen Bush in the Staggers this afternoon btw.
> 
> The contradictory desires of 17.4m Brexit voters can’t be satisfied by one deal



can you cut and paste? ive hit the paywall cos of the "only 4 articles a month" ration


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> can you cut and paste? ive hit the paywall cos of the "only 4 articles a month" ration


open the link in an incognito window and you should be right.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 18, 2018)

belboid said:


> There aren't actually that many 'disciples' left. Couple of dozen  Chuka types, and even they know they'd probably lose their seats if they went along with such nonsense.



I dunno. Some of these people seriously believe the election result last year was in spite of Corbyn. But we shall see


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 18, 2018)

killer b said:


> open the link in an incognito window and you should be right.



ah - nice one - didn't know that.thought it was just for porn.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2018)

andysays said:


> I'm going to stick my neck out and say it won't happen.
> 
> I'm also doubtful if it's a genuine suggestion from Soubry, rather than a bit of internal party manoeuvring



Corbyn wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## andysays (Jul 18, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Corbyn wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.



I don't imagine anyone would be inviting Corbyn to be part of such a government of national unity, were such a thing to be seriously proposed.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 18, 2018)

killer b said:


> There won't be a national government, it's fantasy. What are they imagining, 20 centrist tories and a similar number of labour MPs lashing up with the lib dems? I dunno if you can add up, but they don't have the numbers. nowhere near.


The DUP, the greens and Boris Johnson walk into a bar....

#instantrimshot.com


----------



## tim (Jul 18, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> can you cut and paste? ive hit the paywall cos of the "only 4 articles a month" ration



Four articles a decade would be more than enough for me


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2018)

Nah, it's worth reading Bush's articles even if the rest of it is slurry.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 18, 2018)

also - whether its toilet or otherwise - its an insight into what the thinking in and around the  labour party. And bush is pretty insightful and well informed.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

Ian Paisley Jr suspended from House of Commons after failing to declare £100,000 all-expenses family holidays | The Irish Post



> Paisley, 51, is one of 10 DUP MPs propping up the current minority Conservative Government under Theresa May.
> 
> His suspension, which is the longest handed out in 15 years, comes as Mrs May needs all the votes she can get to support proposals on UK Brexit policy.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 19, 2018)

The shifty cunt is at it again.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

The Times have a story re: the pairing issue the other night which exposes Brandon Lewis, Julian Smith and Theresa May as lying bastards. 



_Julian Smith, the chief whip, urged three Tory MPs to abandon “pairing” arrangements before a knife-edge vote on Tuesday, it has been claimed.

Pairing is a parliamentary convention by which pairs of MPs on different sides of the Commons agree not to vote so that an absence such as maternity leave does not count against a member.

Mr Smith summoned Brandon Lewis, the Tory chairman, from a meeting to parliament as a crunch vote on customs approached, witnesses claim.

The chief whip is understood to have told Mr Lewis that the later votes were going to be close and he needed him to vote. This breached the pairing deal with Jo Swinson, the Liberal Democrat MP who is on maternity leave.

The Times has been told of two other Tory MPs told by Mr Smith that they should vote on Tuesday despite being paired. Both sought further advice and ignored the instruction. The Tory whips’ office did not comment.

One Tory MP said: “This suggests a worrying pattern of behaviour and could amount to a breach of trust.”

A friend of Mr Lewis said he believed it was a “cock-up by the whips” rather than a deliberate bid to break the pair.

Theresa May said yesterday that the failure to stick to the pact was not “good enough” but would not commit to introducing rules to formalise a system of voting during maternity leave.

Meanwhile Ian Paisley, the DUP MP, faces a record parliamentary ban after failing to declare £50,000 of holidays paid for by the Sri Lankan government and then lobbying ministers to prevent an international investigation into that country’s human rights violations.

The Commons standards committee found the North Antrim MP guilty of “serious misconduct” and recommended his suspension for thirty sitting days. The ban will deprive Mrs May of a critical vote. It could also trigger a recall petition under which Mr Paisley could lose his seat if 10 per cent of the eligible electorate in the constituency signs a petition calling for a fresh election._


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2018)

That Paisley snippet is choice, how was he expecting to get away with that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2018)

JimW said:


> That Paisley snippet is choice, how was he expecting to get away with that?


Entitlement


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

JimW said:


> That Paisley snippet is choice, how was he expecting to get away with that?


I think he has got away with it fairly lightly considering


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2018)

No need to watch this interview with the vile Mogg, but glance at the fanboi comments if you dare.

"Jacob Rees-Mogg on not being Prime Minister, immigration and delivering Brexit"



Spoiler: C4 interview


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Entitlement


Perhaps a reputation for not giving a fuck about human rights was supposed to make the lobbying look less bought and paid for


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I think he has got away with it fairly lightly considering


Yeh kneecapping would be more apt


----------



## alex_ (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I think he has got away with it fairly lightly considering



A free holiday AND 30 days off work !


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh kneecapping would be more apt


In ye good old days eh .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> In ye good old days eh .


 A tradition worth reviving for anti-social scrotes like ip jr


----------



## andysays (Jul 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> The Times have a story re: the pairing issue the other night which exposes Brandon Lewis, Julian Smith and Theresa May as lying bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whilst it's good to see the Tories squirm for any reason, and the fact that they felt the need to break the gentlemen's agreement of pairing suggests that they are getting desperate, I'm not sure the breaking of this particular convention will have much resonance with the voting (or non-voting) masses


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

JimW said:


> That Paisley snippet is choice, how was he expecting to get away with that?


he's a member of the DUP who seem to be able to get away with a lot of things because of their position in a precarious NI peace process, and their position as kingmakers of the current parliament. CF. Cash for Ash, secret brexit campaign funding, etc etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2018)

Democracy is coming to the auld uk


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

andysays said:


> Whilst it's good to see the Tories squirm for any reason, and the fact that they felt the need to break the gentlemen's agreement of pairing suggests that they are getting desperate, I'm not sure the breaking of this particular convention will have much resonance with the voting (or non-voting) masses


It won't, but it may have consequences in parliament. Not totally sure what yet tho.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

andysays said:


> Whilst it's good to see the Tories squirm for any reason, and the fact that they felt the need to break the gentlemen's agreement of pairing suggests that they are getting desperate, I'm not sure the breaking of this particular convention will have much resonance with the voting (or non-voting) masses


No doubt you are right sadly. However every little bit of cheating, betrayal, fraud and such that comes up makes them that bit weaker and costs them a little more respect


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

Is Esther McVey still doing okay? 


> Ministerial Code. paragraph 1.3c states: "Ministers who knowingly mislead Parliament will be expected to offer their resignation to the Prime Minister;"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Is Esther McVey still doing okay?


Doesn't mention a time frame


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

Chief whip Julian Smith ‘told MPs to defy pairing deals’


> Mr Smith summoned Brandon Lewis, the Tory chairman, from a meeting to parliament as a crunch vote on customs approached, witnesses claim.
> 
> The chief whip is understood to have told Mr Lewis that the later votes were going to be close and he needed him to vote. This breached the pairing deal with Jo Swinson, the Liberal Democrat MP who is on maternity leave.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Doesn't mention a time frame



Does it mention a gibbet ?


----------



## gosub (Jul 19, 2018)

JimW said:


> That Paisley snippet is choice, how was he expecting to get away with that?



Well the Sri Lankans certainly have.  The Tamil genocide is clearly something the Hauge should at least investigate


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> No need to watch this interview with the vile Mogg, but glance at the fanboi comments if you dare.
> 
> "Jacob Rees-Mogg on not being Prime Minister, immigration and delivering Brexit"
> 
> ...



Oh no, those comments are painful. I could be replying to them all day.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Chief whip Julian Smith ‘told MPs to defy pairing deals’


Seems it was only a mistake (_he said so before the above article_) according to his Twitter statement


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Seems it was only a mistake (_he said so before the above article_) according to his Twitter statement



It's always just an honest mistake when you're caught out


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> It's always just an honest mistake when you're caught out



If they can't sort out a basic courtesy like this what chance of them running an entire fucking country?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> If they can't sort out a basic courtesy like this what chance of them ruining an entire fucking country?


Very high


----------



## 2hats (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Seems it was only a mistake (_he said so before the above article_) according to his Twitter statement


He meant to say “would vote” instead of “wouldn’t vote”.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

The party won't take any action against them. 
Would like to think that the speaker would (could?) suspend them for disrespecting the house?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> The party won't take any action against them.
> Would like to think that the speaker would (could?) suspend them for disrespecting the house?


Or dissing as it's known in parliamentary jargon


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> If they can't sort out a basic courtesy like this what chance of them running an entire fucking country?



The Tory voters are hardly electing these people for their McKinsey taught organisational competence.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> The party won't take any action against them.
> Would like to think that the speaker would (could?) suspend them for disrespecting the house?



It's an informal agreement so probably unenforceable.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> The party won't take any action against them.
> Would like to think that the speaker would (could?) suspend them for disrespecting the house?


Speaker needs to be a political kommisar with the ability and enthusiasm to dole out swift justice in the damp cellars below the HoP


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Speaker needs to be a political kommisar with the ability and enthusiasm to dole out swift justice in the damp cellars below the HoP


the site of the former lovely anchor


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

More news on 'man of the people' Paisley


----------



## andysays (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> More news on 'man of the people' Paisley



Doesn't that kind of beg the question of why MPs are going back to their constituencies the day BEFORE the recess?

My phone wanted to autocorrect to recession. Maybe it knows something I don't...


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm enjoying the tories being rinsed over this pairing thing, but that it's Alistair Carmichael - himself an admitted liar who has seen no penalty for his own lies - holding them to account over lying in Parliament makes it less enjoyable.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2018)

they never fail do they. A free holiday in order to help make sure dirty deeds get hidden and stay hidden, what a class fucking act. Apple etc


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

I like Andrew Adonis  
Hope he is right on this one  
A lot of his complaints and similar statements seem to fall on deaf ears sadly


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I like Andrew Adonis


(((badgers))) 

i hope you feel better soon


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2018)

andysays said:


> Doesn't that kind of beg the question of why MPs are going back to their constituencies the day BEFORE the recess?



Loathesome doesn't want them to spend the last day writing on each other's shirts or trying to flood the toilets.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> More news on 'man of the people' Paisley




So they get a full two months off and they're still leaving early?


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

MPs don't spend all their time while parliament is sitting, sitting in parliament. Plenty of legitimate reasons to be in their constituency in the last couple of days before recess. No doubt some will be skiving too, mind.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

The Sun have a some comments from an unnamed MP - I've copied their article below so you don't have to give them the clicks. 

_CHIEF Whip Julian Smith is under massive pressure to resign today after a Tory MP accused him of deceiving the Prime Minister over a cheating row.
During a showdown Brexit vote on Tuesday night, eight Tory MPs were paired with opposition MPs so they didn't have to go to the Commons and could cancel out each other’s votes out.
But fearing that Theresa May’s government would fall if the crunch vote was lost, The Sun has established that Mr Smith gave orders to as many as FIVE Tory MPs to break their pairings – deemed a serious breach of honour.
Only one of them did, Tory chairman Brandon Lewis, who let down his pair and new mum Lib Dem MP Jo Swinson – sparking uproar.
The others all refused.
Mr Smith’s controversial order also lead to a furious row in his own whips office, it has emerged.
 A more junior member of his team of Tory MP whips, Andrew Stephenson, told at least one MP to refuse to vote and honour his pair.
One of the Tory MPs who was paired has told The Sun: “Julian told me I was needed and told me to come in and vote.
“Of course he knew I was paired.
“I didn’t vote and honoured my pair, and he demanded to know why not afterwards.”
“It then appears Julian told the Prime Minister it was all an innocent mistake.”
The furious MP added: “What happened was unacceptable. We cannot behave like this”.
In a comment that has now cast the PM’s own word into doubt, Theresa May told the Commons during PMQs on Wednesday that the fact that Mr Lewis broke his pair was “done in error” rather than being an intentional act.
Mrs May told MPs: "The breaking of the pair was done in error. It wasn't good enough and will not be repeated.
"We take pairing very seriously and we recognise its value to Parliament and we will continue to guarantee a pair for MPs that are currently pregnant or have a newborn baby."
A senior Tory source has refused to deny to The Sun that Mr Smith ordered pairs to be broken.
But the source “totally rejects” the charge that the PM mislead the house.
Instead, allies of Mr Smith say while he gave orders to break the pairs, he didn’t know Mr Lewis’s pairing was with Ms Swinson.
Pregnancy pairings are considered completely sacrosanct.
Tory sources also tried to downplay Mr Smith’s skullduggery by claiming that a total of 66 pairs have been broken since last year’s general election.
Of those only 14 pairs have been broken by the Government and 52 pairs were broken by the Opposition.
A former veteran Tory whip told the Guido Fawkes website: “There is a lot of faux outrage about”.
As the pressure mounted, furious Labour and Lib Dem MPs demanded Mr Smith come to the Commons to explain him actions.
Shadow Equalities Minister Dawn Butler said: "If these reports are correct, the Tory whips, Brandon Lewis and even the Prime Minister have been telling untruths about their shocking move against an MP on maternity leave.
"Breaking a pairing arrangement was a desperate move by a collapsing government and makes politics even more inaccessible for women.
"We need a full, honest explanation of what's gone on. If they can't do so, surely the chief whip and party chair should resign."_


----------



## Winot (Jul 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's an informal agreement so probably unenforceable.



He won't go for breaking the agreement he'll go for lying about it (hopeful prediction).


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes, maybe he should grow a pair


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

Smith is toast, possibly Lewis too.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> Smith is toast, possibly Lewis too.




Hopefuly Leadsom too


----------



## 8ball (Jul 19, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Hopefuly Leadsom too



And May.  And the rest of them.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

I think Leadsom is safe tbh - as long as Smith goes quietly it can probably all be laid at his door.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

Smith is _so _toast tho.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> The party won't take any action against them.
> Would like to think that the speaker would (could?) suspend them for disrespecting the house?


Pairing is an entirely unofficial convention outside the remit of the Speaker


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's an informal agreement so probably unenforceable.





redsquirrel said:


> Pairing is an entirely unofficial convention outside the remit of the Speaker


Cheers, was not sure about that. Shame but there you go.


killer b said:


> Smith is _so _toast tho.


One would hope so but I fear the sleaze will be played down...

Something, something Russia etc


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

I think it's significant that the story has emerged through The Times, The Sun and Guido as the day has progressed - all Tory mouthpieces. He's toast.


----------



## bemused (Jul 19, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...ation-scheme-windrush-amends-sajid-javidSAjid

Sajid's leadership bid is off and running. He's the kindly Home Secretary.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 19, 2018)

link doesnt work


----------



## bemused (Jul 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> Smith is _so _toast tho.



Given May said at PMQs it was an honest mistake won't she have to say sorry at the next PMQs?


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

She'll have to throw Smith under the bus first.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> I think it's significant that the story has emerged through The Times, The Sun and Guido as the day has progressed - all Tory mouthpieces. He's toast.


Yep. Can't say I give a shit about defending parliamentary process and even pairing, but an official request to breach a pair, followed by porky pies almost certainly will lead to a resignation.

May's political survival has become a mixture of Tom and Jerry cartoon and the Camborne Slurry Perv. Today she get's run over by a steamroller, tomorrow it's industrial levels of shite. But on she goes_, bruised, battered, humiliated.._.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 19, 2018)

The government doesn't care too much for accountability so they'll tough the situation out.

Theresa May is the worst PM in well over a century but she is a genius at one thing- kicking the can down the road to ensure her own survival.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

Perhaps. Her can-kicking is always at a price though, and in this case the price will be Smith's resignation. Tomorrow evening I estimate.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 19, 2018)

'Hi Philip, I'm home'
- Hello Darling, how did it go today?
'Oh, you know, same old same old'
- Any luck with that Brexit business?
'_LOOK, CAN WE JUST NOT TALK ABOUT IT!!! EVERY FUCKING DAY, 'HOW DID IT GO?', 'HAVE YOU KICKED BORIS OUT YET?', WHAT DID TRUMP SAY ABOUT BREXIT?'. CAN YOU JUST SHUT. THE. FUCK. UP. ABOUT. BREXIT!!!  '_


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 19, 2018)

Ooh, there's a video


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> I think it's significant that the story has emerged through The Times, The Sun and Guido as the day has progressed - all Tory mouthpieces. He's toast.


And being leaked the story by Tory MPs. Obviously some payback for putting the hard word on on Tuesday.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2018)

Actually, I think he'll go tonight.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> Actually, I think he'll go tonight.


Me too. It's spiraling. They need to get rid to put it behind them. Not a good look for them currently...


----------



## bemused (Jul 19, 2018)

steeplejack said:


> link doesnt work



Oops sorry As home secretary, I’m determined to fix the Windrush injustices | Sajid Javid


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 19, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Me too. It's spiraling. They need to get rid to put it behind them. Not a good look for them currently...



Yeah, he'll go and May will claim no knowledge.

Times article now saying he's admitted it to a rival whip.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> Actually, I think he'll go tonight.


A sad loss to a once great the party


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2018)

The Tory party - a great bunch of lads


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 19, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Yep. Can't say I give a shit about defending parliamentary process and even pairing, but an official request to breach a pair, followed by porky pies almost certainly will lead to a resignation.
> 
> May's political survival has become a mixture of Tom and Jerry cartoon and the Camborne Slurry Perv. Today she get's run over by a steamroller, tomorrow it's industrial levels of shite. But on she goes_, bruised, battered, humiliated.._.


Woman has the survival skills of a cockroach no matter often she gets stamped on she just gets back up again


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Woman has the survival skills of a cockroach no matter often she gets stamped on she just gets back up again


----------



## Winot (Jul 19, 2018)

killer b said:


> Actually, I think he'll go tonight.



Yes 
https://www.conservativehome.com/thetorydiary/2018/07/the-chief-whip-now-lacks-credibility.html


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2018)

bemused said:


> Given May said at PMQs it was an honest mistake won't she have to say sorry at the next PMQs?



If Amber Rudd's 'honest mistake' is anything to go by then documentary proof of premeditated fuckery will have emerged by then.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 19, 2018)

Surprised he hasn't gone to be honest. I will take just one more 'senior party figure' and he'll be gone.


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2018)

When he leaves do they have a whip whip round?


----------



## pesh (Jul 19, 2018)

Bless, he probably thought he be made defence secretary not made to resign.


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2018)

As hilarious as this is, its hard to see it as anything other than a Brexiteer scheme to avoid a leadership contest in which May stands.  Since when do the _S*n_ and the _Times_ go after Tory Chief Whips, backed up by legions of anonymous Tory MPs?


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 19, 2018)

May appears to be leader in name only or "Lino" - which I suppose explains why people are now walking all over her


----------



## elbows (Jul 20, 2018)

I hope you will indulge my brief interlude from the serious business of this thread.


----------



## gosub (Jul 20, 2018)

elbows said:


> I hope you will indulge my brief interlude from the serious business of this thread.



As much as I'm glad we didnt have camera phones back then, I wish there was footage.

The unwinnable token candidate stage in the process of becoming a politician just serves to thicken their skin


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 20, 2018)

elbows said:


> I hope you will indulge my brief interlude from the serious business of this thread.



And to think, back then, he'd only have been a mere 77 years old


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 20, 2018)

May lied to Parliament on Weds:  FactCheck: Conservative party rulebook doesn’t mention antisemitism


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 20, 2018)

pesh said:


> Bless, he probably thought he be made defence secretary not made to resign.



I believe you're supposed to disgrace yourself whilst in that particular office, not before hand.


----------



## elbows (Jul 20, 2018)

gosub said:


> As much as I'm glad we didnt have camera phones back then, I wish there was footage.
> 
> The unwinnable token candidate stage in the process of becoming a politician just serves to thicken their skin



It seems the internet still has plenty of words and images reflecting on this period of his political life.

Leven locals remember Jacob Rees-Mogg's election defeat as toff tipped to be PM



> 'Rees-Mogg’s charm offensive consisted of declaring that people on benefits were the scourge of the earth'









The fucking size of that rosette....


----------



## a_chap (Jul 20, 2018)

Disappointed he wasn't wearing a top hat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2018)

a_chap said:


> Disappointed he wasn't wearing a top hat.


Disappointed he still walks the earth


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2018)

elbows said:


> It seems the internet still has plenty of words and images reflecting on this period of his political life.
> 
> Leven locals remember Jacob Rees-Mogg's election defeat as toff tipped to be PM
> 
> ...


You know what they say about men with big rosettes of course


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 20, 2018)

elbows said:


> I hope you will indulge my brief interlude from the serious business of this thread.




As I recall from JRM's Glenrothes campaign, he took nanny with him to Glenrothes to ensure his shirts remained nicely starched. He also predicated a Conservative victory in the then (impregnably solid) Labour fortress, on the basis that he counted those voters who didn't answer as Conservatives, given that they had a job.

Sadly the days of JRM as a harmless buffoon on the fringes of politics were many, many years ago. If you'd predicated then that he'd have been de facto running the UK in 2018 people would have regarded that notion as certifiable.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Disappointed he still wstalks the earth



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2018)

> This week, Home Secretary Sajid Javid libelled Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn with a tweet suggesting that Corbyn teaches people to deny the Holocaust – a ludicrous claim.
> 
> The SKWAWKBOX can exclusively reveal that a letter has been sent from the Labour leader to Javid about the issue.
> 
> Details of the letter’s contents are currently unknown but the last letter Corbyn sent in response to a defamation ended very badly for Tory Ben Bradley, whose humiliating tweeted apology, ending with a request for readers to ‘please retweet’, became the Tories’ most ‘successful’ social media post of the year so far and possibly of all time.



The Skawkbox are a little biased but the sentiment is correct. False claims need to be dealt with formally. The BBC and other MSM are happy to wheel this shit out then go quiet when questions are asked.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> And to think, back then, he'd only have been a mere 77 years old


I think you missed a century off that age...


----------



## Poi E (Jul 21, 2018)

I see Andrew Griffiths heads the all Parliamentary Beer Group which is a lobbying front for pub and booze companies. Ironically, or in the best traditions of Westminster corruption, the alcoholic Mr Griffiths also heads the All Parliamentary Group on Alcohol Harm. No wonder bottles of booze still have no warning labels on them.

Smash the fucking Union.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2018)

Tory MP questioned by police over claims he forged £700 worth of expenses


----------



## Poi E (Jul 21, 2018)

No, he "manually created" invoices, apparently.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 21, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I think you missed a century off that age...


He's like Yoda, if Yoda were some Edwardian antique charcoal drawing constructed from class privilege and ignorance


----------



## teqniq (Jul 21, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Tory MP questioned by police over claims he forged £700 worth of expenses


On an entirely related note


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 21, 2018)

elbows said:


>


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 21, 2018)

teqniq said:


> On an entirely related note



someone must have a copy


----------



## teqniq (Jul 21, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> someone must have a copy


If you scroll down the thread someone has posted a link to the current list stored in Google cache. Going forward there will be no updates though. Arseholes.


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jul 21, 2018)

Revealed: Tory donors who paid £7m to socialise with May 

Still coining it in though!


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Disappointed he still walks the earth


Still... Proves time travels possible...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2018)

MightyTibberton said:


> Revealed: Tory donors who paid £7m to socialise with May
> 
> Still coining it in though!


More money than sense


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 21, 2018)

"Paid.....£30,000 to dine with the defence secretary, Gavin Williamson"

i beleived this article was serious until i read this bit.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 21, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> "Paid.....£30,000 to dine with the defence secretary, Gavin Williamson"
> 
> i beleived this article was serious until i read this bit.


Yeah, the woman who paid is Russian and he's still alive. Makes no sense.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2018)

MightyTibberton said:


> Revealed: Tory donors who paid £7m to socialise with May
> 
> Still coining it in though!



from a few years ago


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2018)

Would be a nice little bit of news is Grayling is off soon


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 22, 2018)

DO you rememebr when politics was usualy one big story a day?  We live in intresting times.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2018)

Pub landlady who barred Andrew Griffiths slams his 'vile attitude towards women'


----------



## Poi E (Jul 22, 2018)

Fucking nice to see a booze industry front man go down.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> from a few years ago


Given what DC famously did to a pig no cat wants him anywhere near them


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2018)

Scots Tory faces renewed scrutiny amid row over £425,000 'dark money' Brexit donation


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## MickiQ (Jul 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 141868


Someone did actually say to me once "I don't have children why should I pay for educating other peoples?"
I pointed out that since I couldn't afford the £70K it cost to train my daughter as a nurse and neither could most other parents he would be doubly screwed in old age especially given he had no kids either.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 22, 2018)

Those cunts always miss their round, too.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 23, 2018)

its Mrs alan fucking partridge

i thought this was spoof. is not


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 23, 2018)

my head has literally been broken by that . fucking hell


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 23, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> its Mrs alan fucking partridge
> 
> i thought this was spoof. is not



When does the cow fall on her?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 23, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> its Mrs alan fucking partridge
> 
> i thought this was spoof. is not




If you look closely, in the background you can just catch sight of an  elderly jamaican man being thrown into a van by immigration officials.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2018)

hostage videos on urban, a new low


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 24, 2018)

who are these cunts hasting is not the vibrant seaside town full of investment



not the slag the place off its still quite nice but were is the friggin investment


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 24, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> hostage videos on urban, a new low



.


----------



## Sue (Jul 24, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> hostage videos on urban, a new low


That's a bold claim...


----------



## Arbeter Fraynd (Jul 24, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> its Mrs alan fucking partridge
> 
> i thought this was spoof. is not




Apart from everything else, I can't believe she had the cheek to film that on a pier that has just been flogged to a dodgy dealer for a fraction of its worth when everyone in Hastings wanted it kept in public ownership


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 24, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> hostage videos on urban, a new low



I think Stockholm syndrome has kicked in as well


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm glad I started to look at the replies to the hastings video on twitter, because I had previously been oblivious to the May as Blakey thing.


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2018)

that's a fairly niche meme. How many people under 50 have even heard of on the buses?


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2018)

killer b said:


> that's a fairly niche meme. How many people under 50 have even heard of on the buses?



Who gives a shit really? I'm not expecting to win a general election using it!

Anyway I am under 50 and am sadly aware of On the buses because it was repeated a lot when I was a kid. I am aware those days are long gone, especially since people no longer grow up with only a handful of tv channels.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 24, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> its Mrs alan fucking partridge
> 
> i thought this was spoof. is not




This is a town she famously chose to represent in parliament because it's less than two hours from London.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 24, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> its Mrs alan fucking partridge
> 
> i thought this was spoof. is not



"hastings is great because the government gave us loads of money" - but you'd be a fool or a lefty to think there was a connection


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2018)

Tories face ‘milk snatcher’ jibes with nursery cuts


> Theresa May is poised to announce cuts to a long-running nursery milk scheme to find funds to pay for healthy food vouchers for low-income parents, _The Times_ has learnt.
> 
> The decision has prompted concern among Conservative MPs and led Labour to make comparisons with Margaret Thatcher “the milk snatcher”.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2018)

The Tory UK Tour is going well I hear #heartsandminds

WATCH: The internet reacts as Theresa May reveals how she relaxes


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 24, 2018)

So a million public sector employees will be getting wage rises. Outside the previous cap imposed

I am getting the sniff of another snap election - hoping they can cash in on good cheer from the populace and dump the supply arrangement with the dupperd with their new found majority


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 24, 2018)

killer b said:


> that's a fairly niche meme. How many people under 50 have even heard of on the buses?



"I 'ate you, Killer B."


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 24, 2018)

elbows said:


>




If Amber Rudd was my MP, I'd want to be on drugs.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> So a million public sector employees will be getting wage rises. Outside the previous cap imposed
> 
> I am getting the sniff of another snap election - hoping they can cash in on good cheer from the populace and dump the supply arrangement with the dupperd with their new found majority


What cuts are being made to accommodate these belated and inadequate pay rises?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 24, 2018)

Efficiency savings I assume

/


----------



## andysays (Jul 24, 2018)

Badgers said:


> What cuts are being made to accommodate these belated and inadequate pay rises?





> The government said the increases were affordable within its spending plans. Individual departments are having to fund the pay rises, rather than the money coming from the Treasury.


Public sector workers: Pay rises announced for a million people


----------



## Wilf (Jul 24, 2018)

Essentially, we are going to bribe you with your own money.


----------



## agricola (Jul 24, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Essentially, we are going to bribe you with your own money.



They aren't even bribes; the one for the Police works out at about 0.85% according to the Federation and appears to ignore what the "independent" pay review body recommended.   It even works out as an additional £30 million cut to the Met's budget because they aren't going to provide any extra money to fund this largesse of theirs.


----------



## andysays (Jul 24, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Ian Paisley Jr suspended from House of Commons after failing to declare £100,000 all-expenses family holidays | The Irish Post


Now confirmed
Ian Paisley: MPs vote to suspend North Antrim MP for 30 days


> MPs have voted to suspend DUP MP Ian Paisley for 30 sitting days... ...He will be absent from Parliament for some key Brexit votes. He has also been suspended by the DUP "pending further investigation into his conduct".





> Speaker of the House John Bercow called it "a regrettable state of affairs". Mr Bercow will now formally inform the chief electoral officer of the decision and she has ten working days to set up a petition which, if signed by 10% of North Antrim constituents, will lead to a by-election and Mr Paisley having to stand down.


----------



## billbond (Jul 24, 2018)

What nice footage, and smashing decent people.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 24, 2018)

billbond said:


> What nice footage, and smashing decent people.


And what are *you* fucking on about?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

This
Will
Go
Well



> Theresa May is taking personal control of Brexit talks with the EU, with Dominic Raab deputising for her.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 25, 2018)

Christ, didn't take long to lose her confidence. There's a good boy.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

Pollwatch: The Chequers Brexit effect


----------



## billbond (Jul 25, 2018)

existentialist said:


> And what are *you* fucking on about?


Those good people of Hastings in that clip of course.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2018)

Where does that meme come from ? It looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Pollwatch: The Chequers Brexit effect



Piss-poor explanation of the graphs (solid versus dotted lines.) Also, why they put the SNP on there, a party that fields candidates in Scotland only I do not know.


----------



## elbows (Jul 25, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Where does that meme come from ? It looks vaguely familiar.



There are an ongoing series of shitloads of them so past ones have probably been posted here before.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2018)

Tory MEP says Treason Act should cover 'extreme EU loyalty'


----------



## Supine (Jul 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Tory MEP says Treason Act should cover 'extreme EU loyalty'



I'm guilty!


----------



## billbond (Jul 25, 2018)

*Labour MP Fiona Onasanya accused of lying about speeding*









Image copyrightUK PARLIAMENT
Image captionFiona Onasanya was elected as the MP for Peterborough in 2017

A Labour MP has been charged with perverting the course of justice over allegedly lying about who was behind the wheel of a speeding vehicle.

Peterborough MP Fiona Onasanya appeared at Westminster Magistrates' Court on 12 July charged with the offence.

The 34-year-old faces two counts of perverting the course of justice. Her brother Festus Onasanya, 33, faces three counts of the same offence.

They are both due to appear at the Old Bailey on 13 August.

Mr Onasanya, of Cambridge, is jointly charged with his sister on the two counts she faces relating to incidents on 24 July 2017 and 23 August 2017.

The charges allege they intended to pervert the course of justice by driving a vehicle in excess of the speed limit, falsely informing the investigating authorities that a third party had been the driver and enabling them, as a consequence, to avoid such prosecution and punishment.

*'Not appropriate'*
During the July incident, Ms Onasanya is alleged to have been driving - and during the August incident, her brother is alleged to have been driving.

The single count that Mr Onasanya faces relates to an incident on 17 June 2017.

The BBC has contacted the office of Ms Onasanya, who won her seat in 2017.

A Labour Party spokesman said: "It would not be appropriate to comment on an ongoing case."

Ms Onasanya, who was a solicitor before being elected to Parliament, is a Labour whip, meaning she is responsible for party discipline.

She won the Peterborough seat with a majority of just 607 votes, ousting Tory Stewart Jackson.

Mr Jackson then took up a role as David Davis's chief of staff until the then Brexit secretary quit earlier this month


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2018)

wrong thread?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 25, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I see Andrew Griffiths heads the all Parliamentary Beer Group which is a lobbying front for pub and booze companies. .



I get your point on Griffiths (MP for Burton-on-Trent and all that  , where an excellent brewery like this is overshadowed by the big mega-corporates  ).

However, this link  gives a slightly more nuanced take on that group. It isn't *only* a lobbying front by the look of it.

From a CAMRA POV, and I know a little bit about that, this Parliamentary group haven't done too badly in recent times on some issues.

The APBG does indeed seem very Tory dominated atm though 

I'd better start drinking Stella


----------



## agricola (Jul 25, 2018)

Trump just threw May, and Brexit, under a bus:

Trump and EU officials strike 'zero tariff' deal to avert trade war


----------



## existentialist (Jul 25, 2018)

billbond said:


> *Labour MP Fiona Onasanya accused of lying about speeding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what, exactly, is the point of your posting this on here?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 25, 2018)

agricola said:


> Trump just threw May, and Brexit, under a bus:
> 
> Trump and EU officials strike 'zero tariff' deal to avert trade war



From the statements: "zero subsidies on non-auto industrial goods".

That will _never_ happen.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 25, 2018)

existentialist said:


> So, what, exactly, is the point of your posting this on here?



And i*n this particular thread*, billbond ???


----------



## agricola (Jul 25, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> From the statements: "zero subsidies on non-auto industrial goods".
> 
> That will _never_ happen.



Probably not, nor will the things around agricultural produce and harmonizing standards.  The fact that they are moving in that direction however is the alarming thing for those Brexiteers that remain.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 25, 2018)

"so whats the odds of a favourable trade deal Donald?"

" About a million to one "

"So there still a chance right ?"


----------



## billbond (Jul 26, 2018)

So, what, exactly, is the point of your posting this on here?
And i*n this particular thread*, billbond ???

Sorry not sure where it was supposed to be posted.
Could not find one for Labour/Lib Dems/snp etc disgraces on here.
Hence popped it on here, its not fake its real.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 26, 2018)

and how does that progress the discussion related to this thread

also do you get extra points as the labour MP  is black


----------



## Poi E (Jul 26, 2018)

William of Walworth said:


> I get your point on Griffiths (MP for Burton-on-Trent and all that  , where an excellent brewery like this is overshadowed by the big mega-corporates  ).
> 
> However, this link  gives a slightly more nuanced take on that group. It isn't *only* a lobbying front by the look of it.
> 
> ...



Cheers, WOW. I think he'd better stick to milds given his behaviour!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2018)

Reassuring 

Theresa May tells people not to worry about plans to stockpile food and medicine in run up to Brexit


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2018)

Fake news / project fear !!111!11!!!!


----------



## Poi E (Jul 26, 2018)

Time to stockpile your own blood.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 26, 2018)

billbond said:


> So, what, exactly, is the point of your posting this on here?
> And i*n this particular thread*, billbond ???
> 
> Sorry not sure where it was supposed to be posted.
> ...



I see your problem.  There are simply no threads on this site being critical of the lib dems or labour. None at all.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 26, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Piss-poor explanation of the graphs (solid versus dotted lines.) Also, why they put the SNP on there, a party that fields candidates in Scotland only I do not know.



because +/- number of SNP seats means +/- number of overall Labour or Tory seats which effects the entire political arithmetic. Having largest party but no overall majority results could be the new normal - thus bringing the SNP very much into the national picture - ( think DUP )


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 26, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> I see your problem.  There are simply no threads on this site being critical of the lib dems or labour. None at all.



If you're critical of the Tories you must be uncritically pro-Labour. Logic!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Time to stockpile your own blood.



I've donated upwards of 30 pints so I'd better be at the front of the queue when the shit hits the fan


----------



## JimW (Jul 26, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've donated upwards of 30 pints so I'd better be at the front of the queue when the shit hits the fan


"Drank last weekend" and "donated" don't mean the same thing, Frank.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 26, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If you're critical of the Tories you must be uncritically pro-Labour. Logic!


"billbond LOGIC". I feel a .png coming on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2018)

The new Tobyjug ?


----------



## Old Gergl (Jul 26, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> I see your problem.  There are simply no threads on this site being critical of the lib dems or labour. None at all.


Not sarcastic enough.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 27, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've donated upwards of 30 pints so I'd better be at the front of the queue when the shit hits the fan



I've taken the precaution of stockpiling my own shit in case of such an eventuality.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2018)

Libertad said:


> I've taken the precaution of stockpiling my own shit in case of such an eventuality.


Might not need to worry. Looks like everything is going to be fine now May is at the helm 

Theresa May’s attempt to bypass Brussels in Brexit talks fails as member states line up to back official EU position


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

Good article in the FT
The Conservatives have no way out of their own Brexit trap


----------



## Duncan2 (Jul 29, 2018)

paywalled Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

Duncan2 said:


> paywalled Badgers


Is it? I don't subscribe and can read it 



> *The Conservatives have no way out of their own Brexit trap*
> 
> *Cries of betrayal have made it impossible for the Tories to wriggle off the hook*
> _
> ...


----------



## binka (Jul 29, 2018)

On FT articles that are paywalled if you put the article title "The Conservatives have no way out of their own Brexit trap" into Google then click on the link Google gives you the FT website lets you read it. Don't know why it works like that... but it does


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2018)

Jeremy Hunt makes 'terrible' gaffe about his wife in China


----------



## emanymton (Jul 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Jeremy Hunt makes 'terrible' gaffe about his wife in China


Just came to post that. Just incredible.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 30, 2018)

Great relief to discover he as every bit as competent in the post as his predecessor.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Jeremy Hunt makes 'terrible' gaffe about his wife in China



Did he intend it as a joke, or just momentarily forget that his wife is Chinese, and not Japanese?


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 30, 2018)

it could be worse - he could have said Taiwan

now wondering if the Donald knows what country his wife is from ?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Did he intend it as a joke, or just momentarily forget that his wife is Chinese, and not Japanese?


BBC calling it a 'gaffe' 

Why Hunt's wife gaffe is so embarrassing

Maybe his mistress is Japanese? Or he has some tax free property investments in Japan that have been on his mind?


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Jeremy Hunt makes 'terrible' gaffe about his wife in China


She looks pissed about it, I suspect he will get an earful when they're alone


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 30, 2018)

It's so fcuking stupid, I wonder....is it just to cover up the fact that his visit hasn't achieved anything?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jul 30, 2018)

I've been dismissing it when people say the tories are tearing themselves apart. I've always seen them (rightly imo) as very effective and when they need to be pragmatic upper class warriors who will close ranks or stab comrades in the back, whatever is needed, to win. They're bastards but very competent bastards.

I am finding that position increasingly untenable. I thought he was a bastards but a clever one before this but can't see hunt as anything other than a fuckwit after this. And their performance in government and over brexut has been nothing short of shambolic.

What's going on?


----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2018)

The politics lot on twitter are all agreeing they've done similar / worse. Michael Crick once introduced his wife to someone at a party as Barbara, instead of her actual name, Margaret.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2018)

Winning the young voters over 

Tories target Love Island fans with show-inspired 'Muggy Corbyn' water bottles


----------



## agricola (Jul 30, 2018)

SpineyNorman said:


> I've been dismissing it when people say the tories are tearing themselves apart. I've always seen them (rightly imo) as very effective and when they need to be pragmatic upper class warriors who will close ranks or stab comrades in the back, whatever is needed, to win. They're bastards but very competent bastards.
> 
> I am finding that position increasingly untenable. I thought he was a bastards but a clever one begot this but can't see hunt as anything other than a fuckwit after this. And their performance in government and over brexut has been nothing short of shambolic.
> 
> What's going on?



Hague, Howard and Cameron's internal reforms (ie: marginalizing the local bits of the party and promoting the centre) has done most of the damage, with the focus on big donors doing the rest.  

As anyone who ever entered a Conservative Club will know, they were a nursery for the ruthless and via a Darwinian process of elimination usually guaranteed that the fittest (whether a local or someone famous / excessively posh) would end up as the local MP.  Of course coming from such an environment meant that the MP remained close to their local party, or at least the important people in those party, which allowed them to survive almost every event that came along no matter how bad or how much it was their fault - people always turned out to campaign, drive voters around, bake cakes etc because they felt that they were invested in running their country (which of course the party represented).  In many parts of the country they have had better organization and more local resources (or rather more effective local resources - influence, control of local media, employing hundreds / thousands of local voters etc) than the other parties for as long as anyone can remember, hence why so much of the map remains blue.

What the reforms have done is to make it clear to the local parties that they are largely an irrelevance - the centre now gives the candidates (mostly from the same compromised gene pool that Labour and the LDs have been using), tells them what to say and only requires their services during electiontime.  When you add that to the effect on local businesspeople (ie: their natural support) of the national leadership fawning over the likes of Amazon, Uber, the newspaper barons and the banks has had (and what Brexit will do to them as well), you end up with this:






... and in ten or fifteen years, when most of the people who run the clubs / do the work at election time have either died, retired or sold up they will be in an even worse state.


----------



## JimW (Jul 30, 2018)

Didn't see the Hunt story in Chinese all day, just found a version on one of the big portals but the sources are all translated from our press and there's suspiciously no comments. Quite liked one bit of the phrasing they used which is an old Chinese way of wives punishing husbands: "expect he'll be kneeling on the washboard when he gets home."


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Winning the young voters over
> 
> Tories target Love Island fans with show-inspired 'Muggy Corbyn' water bottles


Very useful! A pot to piss in.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 30, 2018)

Tory youth wing chairman caught up in new anti-Semitism row - The Courier


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 31, 2018)

_Penny Morduant’s Portsmouth North Conservative Association held their AGM last night. Even in the slow news days of recess this is not something that would usually be the subject of a report from Guido. However, the AGM minutes repay reading. The membership was advised that “we are preparing for a party leadership contest sometime in the next 12-18 months and we anticipate a General Election to follow.” _

source : Guido Fawkes


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Tory youth wing chairman caught up in new anti-Semitism row - The Courier


Embarassingly I didn't know the origin of "cultural marxism" either - it's thrown around so freely in alt-right circles ...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2018)

Tory party's knock-off Love Island water bottles fail to fizz

Latest Conservative campaign to attract young voters could infringe ITV’s trademark


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2018)

hot air baboon said:


> _Penny Morduant’s Portsmouth North Conservative Association held their AGM last night. Even in the slow news days of recess this is not something that would usually be the subject of a report from Guido. However, the AGM minutes repay reading. The membership was advised that “we are preparing for a party leadership contest sometime in the next 12-18 months and we anticipate a General Election to follow.” _
> 
> source : Guido Fawkes


12-18 months seems a bit optimistic


----------



## MightyTibberton (Jul 31, 2018)

I'd be interested to read those minutes in full. It seems an odd thing to minute in a local party meeting? (Though I'm no expert on the internal doings of the Tories.)


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2018)

MightyTibberton said:


> I'd be interested to read those minutes in full. It seems an odd thing to minute in a local party meeting? (Though I'm no expert on the internal doings of the Tories.)


...he added hastily


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2018)

Badgers said:


> 12-18 months seems a bit optimistic



Not really - they cannot have a new leader before Brexit takes place because they would share the blame for it, and they can't have an election too long after Brexit because reality will have dawned on the British people as to what has happened.  When you realise that they wouldn't have to deal with the student problem and that far more of their electorate will be alive in 2019 than they will be in 2022, an election in 9-12 months (edit: more like 12) time is very likely.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 31, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Embarassingly I didn't know the origin of "cultural marxism" either - it's thrown around so freely in alt-right circles ...


Nor did I to be fair.


----------



## bemused (Jul 31, 2018)

agricola said:


> Not really - they cannot have a new leader before Brexit takes place because they would share the blame for it[..]



Agreed they need a clean skin. I get the feeling Sajid Javid is bunkering down in the Home Office to make a play for the job keeping away from Brexit apart from one or two less controversial topics like border control.


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2018)

bemused said:


> Agreed they need a clean skin. I get the feeling Sajid Javid is bunkering down in the Home Office to make a play for the job keeping away from Brexit apart from one or two less controversial topics like border control.



Perhaps, though that is the worst place to bunker down in.  If I had to guess anyone (though admittedly I thought he'd be leader after Dave went and again after the election) I'd say Gove, who has in his usual way managed to avoid anything to do with the detailed Brexit plan whilst also being able to claim he helped bring it about and has been playing a full role in Government.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 1, 2018)

Not sure may will make it to brexit. I think its quite plausible that the strains on the party over brexit will be so great that they kick the tables over and go postal. 
May has to come up with a definitive brexit plan - shes has run out of road to kick the can down. 
If she makes further concessions to brussels - then the brexiteers (with much of the tory grassroots screaming them on) will move to depose her. 
If she caves to the brexiteers and looks like going "no deal" then the non-brexiteers will revolt - and they will have very powerful interests - and a big chunk of popular opinion -  pushing them. 
I cant see a way out of this for the tories - i can see the government collapsing by march next year.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2018)

The Conservative Party is abandoning Theresa May


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> 12-18 months seems a bit optimistic



I suspect they might have more than one over that time period...


----------



## J Ed (Aug 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 143217



Why is Davidson on the bottom? Is it because she isn't eligible?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 143217



Highest ratings for nonentities and people who have been in their jobs for a fortnight.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 6, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Hopefully im not being too optimistic with the title but things are looking to be going increasingly pear shaped for the vermin.



May is making a total fuck off of everything she touches.
She called an election she didn't need to at a time when it was blindlingly obvious she was going to get a spanking, and she's making a total fuck up of Brexit. Like Brexit or lump it, she's fucking useless at her job.
The big problem here is Labour is run by as big a clueless idiot so no fucker is much interested in voting for him.
The Labour party need a dose of salts so it's electable.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 6, 2018)

The first part of your statement is broadly true, the second is ill-informed drivel. Has it passed you by that the current Labour leader's mildly socialist views are complete anathema to the neoliberal establishment both within and without the party and that this is one of the main reasons that he is being given such a hard time?


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 6, 2018)

teqniq said:


> this is one of the main reasons that he is being given such a hard time?



The other being he's a total tosser.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 6, 2018)

Like I said, ill informed drivel.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 6, 2018)

J Ed said:


> Why is Davidson on the bottom? Is it because she isn't eligible?



Because gay, probably.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 6, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> The other being I'm a total tosser.



FFY


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 6, 2018)

No mogg ?


----------



## Poi E (Aug 6, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> No mogg ?



Catholic.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 6, 2018)

Esther fucking McVey +40!

CUNT!


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 6, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> FFY



Sorry to disappoint but I only like ladies ... but thanks for the offer anyway.

As for Corbyn, he's helping May by being such a pointless dick that couldn't lead Labour out of a wet paper bag. 
Face it, he's crap and that's helping the Tories keep power. The Conservatives are clearly a bunch of useless fuckers without a clue being led by a clueless fucker without a clue, but Labour can't do shit until they dump that soft pillock and get a real leader.
FFS, Corbyn couldn't even make Boris with his haircut look like an idiot, and BJ did all the work for him.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 6, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> FFY



Hang on, you altered my quote, you pathetic cunt.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> Sorry to disappoint but I only like ladies ... but thanks for the offer anyway.
> 
> As for Corbyn, he's helping May by being such a pointless dick that couldn't lead Labour out of a wet paper bag.
> Face it, he's crap and that's helping the Tories keep power. The Conservatives are clearly a bunch of useless fuckers without a clue being led by a clueless fucker without a clue, but Labour can't do shit until they dump that soft pillock and get a real leader.
> FFS, Corbyn couldn't even make Boris with his haircut look like an idiot, and BJ did all the work for him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2018)

you thick cunt


grayling is doing satisfyingly badly by that poll, I thought he had more or less flown under peoples radar, but apparently not.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 6, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> Hang on, you altered my quote, you pathetic cunt.



And you bowled up on an otherwise interesting thread spouting the sort of childish half-baked rubbish that has already made the Trump threads unreadable. Have a one way ticket to Ignoreland, with my compliments.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 6, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


>



I don't like the guy, I think he's shit at his job, and I want the tories to fuck off.
That means a good leader.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 6, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> And you bowled up on an otherwise interesting thread spouting the sort of childish half-baked rubbish that has already made the Trump threads unreadable. Have a one way ticket to Ignoreland, with my compliments.



Good


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> I don't like the guy, I think he's shit at his job, and I want the tories to fuck off.
> That means a good leader.



Who would be a good leader for Labour, do you think?


----------



## agricola (Aug 6, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> I don't like the guy, I think he's shit at his job, and I want the tories to fuck off.
> That means a good leader.



No it doesn't.  What you want is someone who the papers tell you is ok to vote for, someone to follow behind and we all know where that road leads.  

A good leader, a genuinely good one, improves the organization they are in charge of and leaves it in a better place than they found it.  When Corbyn took over Labour was £25 million in debt, had 292,000 members (which was itself about 90,000 more than it had before he entered the race) and had just got 9.3 million votes in a General Election.  Now they have no debts, have 550,000 members and got 12.8 million votes in a General Election called specifically because Labour were seen as weak - and that was all achieved in the face of a huge media imbalance towards the other side and an almost total lack of big donors (both of which were vital in Blair's successes).  

To put it another way, if Labour was a business and Corbyn its CEO and he'd expanded it in the way he has the party, you would not be able to read the financial bits of the papers without being told how much better than you he is.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 6, 2018)

agricola said:


> No it doesn't. What you want is someone who the papers tell you is ok to vote for, someone to follow behind and we all know where that road leads.



OMG no, I don't even want to think about another Blair.
Labour needs a leader the public can't ignore, and someone the tories would wish they could.
The Tories are pretty fucking crap and May is totally bloody useless, but Labour are ineffective - Bad news.


----------



## agricola (Aug 6, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> OMG no, I don't even want to think about another Blair.
> Labour needs a leader the public can't ignore, and someone the tories would wish they could.
> The Tories are pretty fucking crap and May is totally bloody useless, but Labour are ineffective - Bad news.



How is Corbyn being attacked on an almost daily basis for three years evidence that he is being ignored?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 6, 2018)

Boris meets with Bannon

nek minit


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 6, 2018)

ffs, how does he get away with this shit?  

Johnson burka 'letter box' jibe sparks anger


----------



## Duncan2 (Aug 6, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> ffs, how does he get away with this shit?
> 
> Johnson burka 'letter box' jibe sparks anger


quite-he's only the effing Foreign Secretary


----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2018)

Is it possible he has taken lessons from Phil?


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 6, 2018)

Duncan2 said:


> quite-he's only the effing Foreign Secretary


he's only the effing former foreign secretary - but precisely - what idiot give him that job if these are his views?

oh.  That idiot.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2018)

Former foreign secretary....prime minister in waiting


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 6, 2018)

he's playing to the gallery. the tory party membership - who have the final say on who wins the leadership - will love it.


----------



## Smoking kills (Aug 6, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> he's playing to the gallery. the tory party membership - who have the final say on who wins the leadership - will love it.


Even worse than that I think. The cynical ego maniac is playing to the Kippers and the alt right, as well as the con club and the saloon bar stormtroopers who make up the tory parties dying membership.


----------



## Nylock (Aug 7, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> The other being he's a total tosser.





Don Troooomp said:


> Sorry to disappoint but I only like ladies ... but thanks for the offer anyway.
> 
> As for Corbyn, he's helping May by being such a pointless dick that couldn't lead Labour out of a wet paper bag.
> Face it, he's crap and that's helping the Tories keep power. The Conservatives are clearly a bunch of useless fuckers without a clue being led by a clueless fucker without a clue, but Labour can't do shit until they dump that soft pillock and get a real leader.
> FFS, Corbyn couldn't even make Boris with his haircut look like an idiot, and BJ did all the work for him.


Stick to the trump threads ffs. Play to your 'strengths'...


----------



## tim (Aug 7, 2018)

Nylock said:


> Stick to the trump threads ffs. Play to your 'strengths'...


Don Troooomp has no strengths


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 7, 2018)

Nylock said:


> Stick to the trump threads ffs. Play to your 'strengths'...



It would seem my personal view of the Labour leader isn't popular. Perhaps I could post, "Thatcher is a dead cunt" and get people to agree with me on at least something.
I won't be changing my poor opinion of Corbyn so I'll shut up and hope in private he's dumped well before the next election so Labour have a good chance of winning.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 7, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Former foreign secretary....prime minister in waiting



No, please fucking No.


----------



## Humirax (Aug 7, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> It would seem my personal view of the Labour leader isn't popular. Perhaps I could post, "Thatcher is a dead cunt" and get people to agree with me on at least something.
> I won't be changing my poor opinion of Corbyn so I'll shut up and hope in private he's dumped well before the next election so Labour have a good chance of winning.


Lol! So who the fuck is gonna save labour? Labour are more popular and larger thanks to Corbyn than probably ever before.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> he's playing to the gallery. the tory party membership - who have the final say on who wins the leadership - will love it.



Just like when he suddenly turned pro-Brexit because he felt it would benefit his own goals, he has now taken another sniff at the zeitgeist and suddenly turned alt-right.

Hopefully he's overestimating how far this will get him, or is just being a cunt for the fun of it having already realised his career is probably a busted flush. But make no mistake, he'll have weighed it up carefully and reached the conclusion that going full Bannon has more potential pros than cons. Best thing to do now is for everyone to ignore him, as that will completely fuck any game he thinks he's got going. No doubt the BBC &c will do the exact opposite of that and continue to give him and Moggy a platform that no other backbench gobshite is ever thought to deserve.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Best thing to do now is for everyone to ignore him, as that will completely fuck any game he thinks he's got going. No doubt the BBC &c will do the exact opposite of that and continue to give him and Moggy a platform that no other backbench gobshite is ever thought to deserve.


i saw someone complaining on facebook today  that the BBC DIDN'T cover his niqab comments with the outrage and central coverage they deserved...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2018)

'colourful language' and 'controversial views' is the tone the beeb take with him, the man is a racist and they never pull him on it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 'colourful language' and 'controversial views' is the tone the beeb take with him, the man is a racist and they never pull him on it.



Meanwhile blanket coverage of how we don't technically have any definitive proof that Jeremy Corbyn _isn't _a member of ISIS.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 7, 2018)

Rather than this latest jape heralding the death of the tory filth, it will likely attract more support for marginalised conservative detritus like Johnson


----------



## Nylock (Aug 7, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> It would seem my personal view of the Labour leader isn't popular. Perhaps I could post, "Thatcher is a dead cunt" and get people to agree with me on at least something.
> <...>





Don Troooomp said:


> No, please fucking No.


Or, you could post that...^ I doubt you'll see any dissenters to your view of BoJo the Clown running for PM...


----------



## Poi E (Aug 7, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 'colourful language' and 'controversial views' is the tone the beeb take with him, the man is a racist and they never pull him on it.



What the fuck is it with these posh "characters" that gets them so much coverage? Seemingly sane people I know voted for the bilious cunt Johnson for London mayor because he played the buffoonish posh fop. Guess he just knows his audience.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 7, 2018)

“We must not fall into the trap of shutting down the debate on difficult issues," the source added. 

"We have to call it out. If we fail to speak up for liberal values then we are simply yielding ground to reactionaries and extremists."

this is about freedom of our values and the centuries of free speech  apparently. 

He is nasty fucking scum if we were not aware of this already. Dangerous game he plays.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 8, 2018)

Pretty odd having a British government that doesn't really represent either a people or a country. Fuck all left that is British apart from sprinkling a few government departments across the UK, burning pallets and the name of nationality. Don't see Labour being any different as they cling to the shibboleth of nuclear weapons and the maintenance of a centralised state. It seems striking that some attribute the paralysis of government as being a result of Brexit, rather than the result of a political class attempting to steer a sinking boat of state.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Pretty odd having a British government that doesn't really represent either a people or a country. Fuck all left that is British apart from sprinkling a few government departments across the UK, burning pallets and the name of nationality. Don't see Labour being any different as they cling to the shibboleth of nuclear weapons and the maintenance of a centralised state. It seems striking that some attribute the paralysis of government as being a result of Brexit, rather than the result of a political class attempting to steer a sinking boat of state.



Tis the political class doing the sinking. To a man and woman they'd rather be captain of a sunk ship than mere passenger on a floating one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2018)

just heard the beeb radio news. I paraphrase 'There are islamists who seize upon things like this to shut down debate'

then theres the mel philips line of reasoning I read spoken of on the twitterbox, in that islamaphobia isn't that significant because its reasonable to hate islam. Another classic for brieviks big book of mel quotes


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 8, 2018)

Poi E said:


> It seems striking that some attribute the paralysis of government as being a result of Brexit, rather than the result of a political class attempting to steer a sinking boat of state.



Are you saying that the paralysis of government is not a result of the referendum?


----------



## Poi E (Aug 8, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Are you saying that the paralysis of government is not a result of the referendum?



Brexit (and indyref) have brought to the fore the woeful constitutional and administrative structures in the UK.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 8, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Brexit (and indyref) have brought to the fore the woeful constitutional and administrative structures in the UK.



I don't think woeful constitutional and administrative structures are particularly to blame (thank?) for the Tories paralyisis in government. Could be right, but I think it's more about the political divisions in their party and their rapidly shrinking social base.


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> “We must not fall into the trap of shutting down the debate on difficult issues," the source added.
> 
> "We have to call it out. If we fail to speak up for liberal values then we are simply yielding ground to reactionaries and extremists."
> 
> ...



Not to have a go but this notion of a dangerous game "he" plays is well wide of the mark; this is a game that the party has played for at least four or five years and as part of a deliberate electoral strategy.  All Boris is doing is putting himself at its head, as he tries to do with every issue.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 8, 2018)

agricola said:


> Not to have a go but this notion of a dangerous game "he" plays is well wide of the mark; this is a game that the party has played for at least four or five years and as part of a deliberate electoral strategy.  All Boris is doing is putting himself at its head, as he tries to do with every issue.



Completely agree but for longer than that, for decades actually. They've always tried to push for more and more trade/border liberalisation while using racism and nationalism to garner electoral support - what's happening in the Tory party now is the logical conclusion of this contradictory message.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 8, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> I don't think woeful constitutional and administrative structures are particularly to blame (thank?) for the Tories paralyisis in government. Could be right, but I think it's more about the political divisions in their party and their rapidly shrinking social base.



Cmon, you've got Yorkshire, an ancient county with distinct cultures and a diverse economy and it's got fuck all regional powers. There's states in the US with much less and having federal status. The UK is fucked as an entity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Cmon, you've got Yorkshire, an ancient county with distinct cultures and a diverse economy and it's got fuck all regional powers. There's states in the US with much less and having federal status. The UK is fucked as an entity.


All states are fucked as entities and will all go the same way the principality of antioch, the duchy of auschwitz and the septinsular republic went, into the cupboard of the yesterdays


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Rather than this latest jape heralding the death of the tory filth, it will likely attract more support for marginalised conservative detritus like Johnson


Depressing poll. They don't call it populism for nothing.
Sky Data poll: Comparing women who wear burkas to bank robbers 'not racist'
Not sure on their workings but still...

Though the age difference mentioned at the end is interesting to note


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2018)

if only london was his former stomping ground.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 8, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Cmon, you've got Yorkshire, an ancient county with distinct cultures and a diverse economy and it's got fuck all regional powers. There's states in the US with much less and having federal status. The UK is fucked as an entity.



I'm not sure what to make of this other than you're in favour of federalism? I live in Yorkshire, I don't want any of this Yorkshire devolution bullshit, it's just cover to institutionalise austerity and create safe haven posts for Blairites.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 8, 2018)

Devolve taxation and social policy. It'll never happen, because generations have taken their orders from London.


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 143540
> if only london was his former stomping ground.



Please don't send him back to Clywd South, the meibion are on holiday and will be until mid-September.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 9, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Depressing poll. They don't call it populism for nothing.
> Sky Data poll: Comparing women who wear burkas to bank robbers 'not racist'
> Not sure on their workings but still...
> 
> Though the age difference mentioned at the end is interesting to note



It's a survey of Sky customers who are signed up to be part of a polling group. So, not necessarily representative.

That said, not sure he could have picked a better target.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 9, 2018)

Nylock said:


> Or, you could post that...^ I doubt you'll see any dissenters to your view of BoJo the Clown running for PM...



I can image BoJo as PM, it's about the same as I can imaging vomiting - not nice and you don't want it to happen.

As for our intrepid Labour leader, my view is unlikely to change; I see him very much as a new Micheal Foot, just without the donkey jacket.
The other thing - he looks like the sort of man you'd take special note of if he was within 50 yards of a school, something that hardly helps his electability. 
When it comes down to it, my opinion is the Tories are helping Labour as much as they can because they're a dispicable bunch of pointless pilliocks, but Mr C isn't doing Labour any good at all.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> The other thing - he looks like the sort of man you'd take special note of if he was within 50 yards of a school, something that hardly helps his electability.



Ageing men without ties are paedos, huh? Simply concurs with the snide and scurrilous attacks against him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> I can image BoJo as PM, it's about the same as I can imaging vomiting - not nice and you don't want it to happen.
> 
> As for our intrepid Labour leader, my view is unlikely to change; I see him very much as a new Micheal Foot, just without the donkey jacket.
> The other thing - he looks like the sort of man you'd take special note of if he was within 50 yards of a school, something that hardly helps his electability.
> When it comes down to it, my opinion is the Tories are helping Labour as much as they can because they're a dispicable bunch of pointless pilliocks, but Mr C isn't doing Labour any good at all.


I've never seen mr C say anything about labour


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> I can image BoJo as PM, it's about the same as I can imaging vomiting - not nice and you don't want it to happen.
> 
> As for our intrepid Labour leader, my view is unlikely to change; I see him very much as a new Micheal Foot, just without the donkey jacket.
> The other thing - he looks like the sort of man you'd take special note of if he was within 50 yards of a school, something that hardly helps his electability.
> When it comes down to it, my opinion is the Tories are helping Labour as much as they can because they're a dispicable bunch of pointless pilliocks, but Mr C isn't doing Labour any good at all.


You daft twat.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2018)

not even thick right wing media heads are still rolling out the michael foot comparisons. And of course, even they can't call Corbyn a peado. Not because morals, but because laws


----------



## Nylock (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> <...>
> The other thing - he looks like the sort of man you'd take special note of if he was within 50 yards of a school, something that hardly helps his electability.
> <...>


Have a word with yourself


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> not even thick right wing media heads are still rolling out the michael foot comparisons. And of course, even they can't call Corbyn a peado. Not because morals, but because laws


And because shooting in the foot.


----------



## agricola (Aug 9, 2018)

existentialist said:


> And because shooting in the foot.



... and because someone might then ask about the past of some in the anti-Corbyn faction (especially Hodge).


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> not even thick right wing media heads are still rolling out the michael foot comparisons. And of course, even they can't call Corbyn a peado. Not because morals, but because laws



I didn't say he was a nonce, just he looks like one. As for Foot, the coat and lack of a haircut are different but they are about as electable as each other..


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 9, 2018)

SpineyNorman said:


> You daft twat.



Thanks, but that doesn't assist in anybway to making me think C will help get a proper government backminto power.
May is absolute crap but even that useless idiot looks better than Labour's abortion of a leader.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 9, 2018)

Nylock said:


> Have a word with yourself



Just did, harsh ones, but I still think he's a useless fucker that's doing a great job for the Tories.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> Just did, harsh ones, but I still think he's a useless fucker that's doing a great job for the Tories.


Well, he might be doing a better job for the Tories than they are doing for themselves, but that would be almost impossible not to do...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 143540
> if only london was his former stomping ground.



He's shat all over the place on his flying visits to the place.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> I didn't say he was a nonce, just he looks like one. As for Foot, the coat and lack of a haircut are different but they are about as electable as each other..


I didn't say you were thick as shit, I just implied it heavily. Foot lost 3 million labour votes, corbyn gained a few million. Foots manifesto is still remembered as the 'longest suicide note in history', corbyns labour party manifesto was so popular the conservatives were left without a majority.  I could go on, but I suspect you of being on a windup.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> I didn't say he was a nonce, just he looks like one. As for Foot, the coat and lack of a haircut are different but they are about as electable as each other..


Actually, that's even worse. You were prepared to create, at the very least, the inference that he is a child sex abuser without actually having the guts to come out and say it.

Child sex abusers don't have a "look". Some of them will look just like you.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> May is absolute crap but even that useless idiot looks better than Labour's abortion of a leader.



Know who's side you're on then don't we? Fuck off back under your rock, prick.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 9, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Well, he might be doing a better job for the Tories than they are doing for themselves, but that would be almost impossible not to do...




The Tories are a pretty shit lot so it should be really easy for Corbyn to make them look stupid, especially May, but he's not doing much of a job of it.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> The Tories are a pretty shit lot so it should be really easy for Corbyn to make them look stupid, especially May, but he's not doing much of a job of it.



probably doesn't help he's responding to accusations of being a terrorist, a paedo and an anti semite from vile individuals like yourself 24/7 does it?


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 9, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Foot lost 3 million labour votes, corbyn gained a few million



I think the Tories gained Labour a few million extra votes, not Corbyn.
What can I say, I just don't like him. Honest opinion, not a wind up.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> I think the Tories gained Labour a few million extra votes, not Corbyn.
> What can I say, I just don't like him. Honest opinion, not a wind up.



Well, then you're honestly fucking thick. Do you honestly think the likes Cooper, Hodge or Kendall would have been able to get that result? What can I say, I just don't like you.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 9, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> probably doesn't help he's responding to accusations of being a terrorist, a paedo and an anti semite from vile individuals like yourself 24/7 does it?



I have not accused him of any of those things, just he looks a bit odd.
Like it or not, appearance makes a difference to votes.

You can make stuff up as much as you like but my one and only point regarding his looks is he doesn't look trustworthy, something that could well affect Labour's electability.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> I have not accused him of any of those things, just he looks a bit odd.
> Like it or not, appearance makes a difference to votes.
> 
> You can make stuff up as much as you like but my one and only point regarding his looks is he doesn't look trustworthy, something that could well affect Labour's electability.



That's not what you said at all. Get back in your hole.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 9, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Well, then you're honestly fucking thick. Do you honestly think the likes Cooper, Hodge or Kendall would have been able to get that result? *What can I say, I just don't like you.*



Disliking me is perfectly acceptable, just as my disliking Corbyn is.


----------



## agricola (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> Disliking me is perfectly acceptable, just as my disliking Corbyn is.



Not really - Corbyn doesn't post on here (at least using his real name), wheras you do.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 9, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Well, then you're honestly fucking thick. Do you honestly think the likes Cooper, Hodge or Kendall would have been able to get that result? *What can I say, I just don't like you.*



Disliking me is perfectly acceptable, just as my disliking Corbyn is.
Think happy, at least my intention is good, that being whatever dumps the Tories from number 10.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> The Tories are a pretty shit lot so it should be really easy for Corbyn to make them look stupid, especially May, but he's not doing much of a job of it.


The problem is that, at every turn, he is being rubbished and undermined by people whose agenda is barely distinguishable from that of the Tories. It is extremely difficult to look good when every time you utter anything, both the opposition and your own people are turning on you.

I'm not saying that Corbyn is the Messiah, but I find it _very_ interesting that a party supposedly of the Left is as eager as Labour evidently is to skewer someone who, by any standard, is only really quite moderately to the left of centre. He's not bloody Che Guevara, any more than he's the Messiah.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> *I think the Tories gained Labour a few million extra votes*, not Corbyn.
> What can I say, I just don't like him. Honest opinion, not a wind up.


'I recon' 

no, you believe in the Paedofoot m8, by all means, No more crackpot than your trump theories I suppose.


----------



## pesh (Aug 9, 2018)

i still think someones testing an advanced but far from perfect AI system on us.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 9, 2018)

Certainly artificial.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 9, 2018)

pesh said:


> i still think someones testing an advanced but far from perfect AI system on us.



I'm no expert, but isn't the point of AI that it's able to learn?


----------



## pesh (Aug 9, 2018)

It’s still far from perfect, but it is fun watching it trying to learn to swear.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 9, 2018)

Don Troooomp said:


> I have not accused him of any of those things, just he looks a bit odd.
> Like it or not, appearance makes a difference to votes.
> 
> You can make stuff up as much as you like but my one and only point regarding his looks is he doesn't look trustworthy, something that could well affect Labour's electability.



Mate, I totally know what you mean. It's kind of like the way you come across as pig-shit thick, and how it affects your perceived intelligence. As a result your posts have no credibility.


----------



## agricola (Aug 9, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm no expert, but isn't the point of AI that it's able to learn?



perhaps it has studied humans a little too well


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2018)

It's transfer deadline day today. Any chance Johnson will transfer to UKIP and therefore get to lead his own party?


----------



## kebabking (Aug 9, 2018)

hash tag said:


> It's transfer deadline day today. Any chance Johnson will transfer to UKIP and therefore get to lead his own party?



I would put reasonable money on very discreet conversations of that nature having been held...

Johnson knows he's going nowhere in the Tory party, he has his fans among the MP's, but he needs 150+ of them to get on the list that goes to the membership - problem is that he is widely loathed by Tory MP's, to the extent that there are hard Brexiteers who would prefer Hammond, Hunt, Rudd, Williamson, or, indeed, pretty much anyone other than Johnson.

The 'anyone but Boris' group is broadly reckoned to have 250 MP's in it - he'll never get near the leadership now, and his ego is such that he'd take leadership of UKIP and being a scruffy looking Nigel Farage over being a tory backbencher.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2018)

We can but pray. How many gaffs is one gaff too many. There are surely bound to be more And his detractors will be expecting them. One hopes the good people of uxbridge will send him packing.


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 9, 2018)

kebabking said:


> I would put reasonable money on very discreet conversations of that nature having been held...
> 
> Johnson knows he's going nowhere in the Tory party, he has his fans among the MP's, but he needs 150+ of them to get on the list that goes to the membership - problem is that he is widely loathed by Tory MP's, to the extent that there are hard Brexiteers who would prefer Hammond, Hunt, Rudd, Williamson, or, indeed, pretty much anyone other than Johnson.
> 
> The 'anyone but Boris' group is broadly reckoned to have 250 MP's in it - he'll never get near the leadership now, and his ego is such that he'd take leadership of UKIP and being a scruffy looking Nigel Farage over being a tory backbencher.



Yes but what happens if they get desperate.  He does seem to have had a good run at the ballot box, winning twice in London where no other tory mayoral candidate has had a look in.  Also backing the winning horse in Brexit.  If the tories get desperate would enough of them put up with him as being preferable to Corbyn believing he is some sort of electoral phenomenon?  

I can't see Johnson joining UKIP, its a political graveyard.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2018)

Cressida Dick says he has not come close to committing a crime


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Cressida Dick says he has not come close to committing a crime


what, cressida 'stockwell' dick? she wouldn't know a crime if it chased her onto a train and shot her eight times.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2018)

hash tag said:


> We can but pray. How many gaffs is one gaff too many. There are surely bound to be more And his detractors will be expecting them. One hopes the good people of uxbridge will send him packing.


or a left-turning lorry


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2018)

I guess he has lost his ministerial car and could be cycling again.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 9, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Yes but what happens if they get desperate.  He does seem to have had a good run at the ballot box, winning twice in London where no other tory mayoral candidate has had a look in.  Also backing the winning horse in Brexit.  If the tories get desperate would enough of them put up with him as being preferable to Corbyn believing he is some sort of electoral phenomenon?
> 
> I can't see Johnson joining UKIP, its a political graveyard.



Probably accidentally re Brexit but good points - I think they'll hate him so much they'll never allow him to be leader up until the point where they think it's the only viable option left to win a GE. 

Agreed re UKIP - even if it wasn't he would be looking for a new project, which will not be associated more with Farage than him. And he'll be open to partnership as long as he's the senior partner.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> what, cressida 'stockwell' dick? she wouldn't know a crime if it chased her onto a train and shot her eight times.


...which, tbh, wouldn't be a crime either


----------



## Nylock (Aug 9, 2018)

hash tag said:


> ...  One hopes the good people of uxbridge will send him packing.


It was the 'good people of Uxbridge' who elected him as their MP in the first place; your hopes in that direction may be a tad misplaced...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2018)

If Boris Johnson has difficulty differentiating between a woman in a niqab or similar and a bright red metal cylinder he should consider seeking medical attention be euthanised


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2018)

Don't know about medical attention; he should be put down.


----------



## andysays (Aug 10, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> If Boris Johnson has difficulty differentiating between a woman in a niqab or similar and a bright red metal cylinder he should consider seeking medical attention be euthanised


I'd certainly think twice before asking him to post a letter for me...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 11, 2018)

Did anyone hear Andrew Bridgen on R4 a few minutes ago? "Johnson is a sinner and sinners should repent. When sinners repent there will be joy in heaven"


----------



## hash tag (Aug 11, 2018)

Ring Rees-Mogg - Special Shows - Radio - LBC


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> If Boris Johnson has difficulty differentiating between a woman in a niqab or similar and a bright red metal cylinder he should consider seeking medical attention be euthanised


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2018)

existentialist said:


> The problem is that, at every turn, he is being rubbished and undermined by people whose agenda is barely distinguishable from that of the Tories. It is extremely difficult to look good when every time you utter anything, both the opposition and your own people are turning on you.
> 
> I'm not saying that Corbyn is the Messiah, but I find it _very_ interesting that a party supposedly of the Left is as eager as Labour evidently is to skewer someone who, by any standard, is only really quite moderately to the left of centre. He's not bloody Che Guevara, any more than he's the Messiah.



No but he is a canary in the coalmine, illustrating what happens if you fuck with the program even a little bit. The entire political establishment is invested in the neoliberal consensus and will abandon democracy, truth and decency in a mouse's heartbeat to protect that consensus and silence the heretic.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 12, 2018)

kebabking said:


> I would put reasonable money on very discreet conversations of that nature having been held...
> 
> Johnson knows he's going nowhere in the Tory party, he has his fans among the MP's, but he needs 150+ of them to get on the list that goes to the membership - problem is that he is widely loathed by Tory MP's, to the extent that there are hard Brexiteers who would prefer Hammond, Hunt, Rudd, Williamson, or, indeed, pretty much anyone other than Johnson.
> 
> The 'anyone but Boris' group is broadly reckoned to have 250 MP's in it - he'll never get near the leadership now, and his ego is such that he'd take leadership of UKIP and being a scruffy looking Nigel Farage over being a tory backbencher.


 It's interesting watching a politician who really has nothing in his locker other than self interest. Blair believed in nothing, but that itself was a kind of belief, a shabby managerialism. But with Johnson, it's as if Alan Partridge went to Eton. The idea that a man who rehearsed being an anti-Brexit campaigner before taking his current path is just off the scale for hypocrisy.  Not really sure where he's going with this burka thing though it certainly pushes him towards the ukip, alt-right weirdo fringe, but that's hardly a viable project - unless he sees himself as the messiah of a new Trumpite party (unlikely, even for him). Irony is, he probably missed his best chance when gove intervened last time. A mixture of clown and coward.


----------



## gosub (Aug 12, 2018)

The problem with Alexander Boris Johnson's Telegraph column aren't the remark's themselves (every body is entitled to an opinion.)   Its more the breach in Ministerial Code, he made in making them.   Talked this through with my Mum, who started with "oh but he needs a job", well he's got one -  MP for Uxbridge.  If he has money difficulties now, what has he been doing with his property while living in a grace and favour home?


----------



## agricola (Aug 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> It's interesting watching a politician who really has nothing in his locker other than self interest. Blair believed in nothing, but that itself was a kind of belief, a shabby managerialism. But with Johnson, it's as if Alan Partridge went to Eton. The idea that a man who rehearsed being an anti-Brexit campaigner before taking his current path is just off the scale for hypocrisy.  Not really sure where he's going with this burka thing though it certainly pushes him towards the ukip, alt-right weirdo fringe, but that's hardly a viable project - unless he sees himself as the messiah of a new Trumpite party (unlikely, even for him). Irony is, he probably missed his best chance when gove intervened last time. A mixture of clown and coward.



TBH I think the problem is with him (and with most Eton types nowadays) is that they are go through the whole Eton process but miss out the bit that once followed after University - ie: going into the Army, or the City, or running the family estate - that used to give them some real-world knowledge and the confidence that came with having discovered reality.  

Instead now they go into the bubble and as a result have no real idea how to do anything, except to be given things because of who they are.  Johnson probably has no idea how to go the next step so asked someone (who he assumed did know) and has followed his advice that he should make sure he is talked about all the time.  That did work for Trump of course, though whether it will work for Johnson (given how everyone is already talking about that Corbyn) is perhaps less certain.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 12, 2018)

There is a massive opportunity at the moment for the left in the UK with the tories in such a mess, but Corbyn is fucking it up. Lightweight moribund ideas, lack of strategy and stuck in the past.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 13, 2018)

So what radical, new ideas and strategy should Labour be pursuing in your opinion?


----------



## Poi E (Aug 13, 2018)

They could oppose weapons of mass destruction. A bit too radical for them, though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

gosub said:


> The problem with Alexander Boris Johnson's Telegraph column aren't the remark's themselves (every body is entitled to an opinion.)   Its more the breach in Ministerial Code, he made in making them.   Talked this through with my Mum, who started with "oh but he needs a job", well he's got one -  MP for Uxbridge.  If he has money difficulties now, what has he been doing with his property while living in a grace and favour home?


Strengthening the floors


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 13, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> So what radical, new ideas and strategy should Labour be pursuing in your opinion?



Write the policies on an even bigger stone.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> There is a massive opportunity at the moment for the left in the UK with the tories in such a mess, but Corbyn is fucking it up. Lightweight moribund ideas, lack of strategy and stuck in the past.



At this point a past where the gap between rich and poor was far smaller, public services were provided by the public sector, council housing was still getting built and nobody had even heard of an ipad sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> There is a massive opportunity at the moment for the left in the UK with the tories in such a mess, but Corbyn is fucking it up. Lightweight moribund ideas, lack of strategy and stuck in the past.


List a few things that labour should be doing and a leader that will do them. Let's just pretend that they're cost free leaders for now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> There is a massive opportunity at the moment for the left in the UK with the tories in such a mess, but Corbyn is fucking it up. Lightweight moribund ideas, lack of strategy and stuck in the past.


it is unsurprising to see lightweight moribund thinking from you, like the utter bankruptcy involved in identifying the left as the labour party.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> There is a massive opportunity at the moment for the left in the UK with the tories in such a mess, but Corbyn is fucking it up. Lightweight moribund ideas, lack of strategy and stuck in the past.





butchersapron said:


> List a few things that labour should be doing and a leader that will do them. Let's just pretend that they're cost free leaders for now.



Because without doing so is basically a content free nothing post - similar to saying Leicester should just win the league again by getting more points than all the other teams. So, given that this is so easy for you let's start a countdown - first policy by 12.

So T-2.45
44...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Write the policies on an even bigger stone.


Ed's menhir of pledges  I wonder what happened to it, maybe its a table now. or a kitchen side


----------



## Rob Ray (Aug 13, 2018)

Labour says it was destroyed, though allegedly a chunk was bought and put on display at the Ivy Chelsea Garden.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 13, 2018)

can we write Johnson's leadership bid off? 

I dunno - he doesn't need to win the mp's ballot - he needs to come second - and then it goes to the membership. although a lot of mps detest him, If rees mogg gets behind him and johnson stands as the "Brexit" candidate then I think he could well end up in the second round. Gruan was talking about him launching a leadership bid in the autumn - presumably under a "save brexit" banner.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> can we write Johnson's leadership bid off?
> 
> I dunno - he doesn't need to win the mp's ballot - he needs to come second - and then it goes to the membership. although a lot of mps detest him, If rees mogg gets behind him and johnson stands as the "Brexit" candidate then I think he could well end up in the second round. Gruan was talking about him launching a leadership bid in the autumn - presumably under a "save brexit" banner.



Even with Johnson as leader they've still got no majority and no consensus on brexit. There would have to be another general election, which I really don't think is a wise course of action for the tories at this point and even less so under Johnson.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> can we write Johnson's leadership bid off?


being as there is no bid for leadership i think we can.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Ed's menhir of pledges  I wonder what happened to it, maybe its a table now. or a kitchen side


crushed and scattered as loose chippings on the b432


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> crushed and scattered as loose chippings on the b432



Don't be ridiculous. 

There is no B432.


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 13, 2018)

I did know what happened to it but forgot - same with Ed Milliband tbh


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> There is no B432.


you're quite right, should be b4322


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 13, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> can we write Johnson's leadership bid off?
> 
> I dunno - he doesn't need to win the mp's ballot - he needs to come second - and then it goes to the membership. although a lot of mps detest him, If rees mogg gets behind him and johnson stands as the "Brexit" candidate then I think he could well end up in the second round. Gruan was talking about him launching a leadership bid in the autumn - presumably under a "save brexit" banner.



He's got some interesting chums these days

Steve Bannon's praise for Boris Johnson fuels speculation he is masterminding bid to oust Theresa May

“I consider Boris Johnson someone who understands the physics in the ebb and flow of events. Those individuals are rare,” said Mr Bannon.  “I think he has potential to be a great prime minister, not a good one.”


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the EU will reject whichever watered down version of hard Brexit which TM puts forward as the best and final offer. This will mean she is toast - having pissed off all sides with zero to show for it. Johnson will chuck his hat in the ring for sure. Probably the logic will be that we have arrived at Hard Brexit, so why not have someone who believes in it at the helm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

Wolveryeti said:


> I'm pretty sure the EU will reject whichever watered down version of hard Brexit which TM puts forward as the best and final offer. This will mean she is toast - having pissed off all sides with zero to show for it. Johnson will chuck his hat in the ring for sure. Probably the logic will be that we have arrived at Hard Brexit, so why not have someone who believes in it at the helm.


he only believes in what he thinks will gain him an advantage


----------



## Raheem (Aug 13, 2018)

Wolveryeti said:


> so why not have someone who believes in it at the helm.


Because only MPs are eligible.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> being as there is no bid for leadership i think we can.



i think johnson still has his eyes on the prize - and  the burkha bruha was part of his wooing of the tory party membership bigot wing (or "the tory party membership" as it known). There is def talk of a "save brexit" leadership bid if/when may has to make more concessions to Brussels - and johnson looks to be best placed to lead that  crusade. I dont think the best interests of the tory party will trump either johnsons ego or the swivel eyed zeal of the tory headbangers when it comes to the crunch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> i think johnson still has his eyes on the prize - and  the burkha bruha was part of his wooing of the tory party membership bigot wing (or "the tory party membership" as it known). There is def talk of a "save brexit" leadership bid if/when may has to make more concessions to Brussels - and johnson looks to be best placed to lead that  crusade. I dont think the best interests of the tory party will trump either johnsons ego or the swivel eyed zeal of the tory headbangers when it comes to the crunch.


despite your prognostications there is no bid for leadership.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> despite your prognostications there is no bid for leadership.



idle speculation is what we do here, no?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> idle speculation is what we do here, no?


yeh. idle speculation. not pointless prognostication.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. idle speculation. not pointless prognostication.



the difference being?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> the difference being?


idle speculation is interesting. pointless prognostication is not. and gossiping about possible leadership contests in the conservative party falls under the latter heading.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> you're quite right, should be b4322


B4322 - Roader's Digest: The SABRE Wiki


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> idle speculation is interesting. pointless prognostication is not. and gossiping about possible leadership contests in the conservative party falls under the latter heading.


What about idle prognostication or pointless speculation?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

SpineyNorman said:


> What about idle prognostication or pointless speculation?


what about them?


----------



## andysays (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> idle speculation is interesting. pointless prognostication is not. and gossiping about possible leadership contests in the conservative party falls under the latter heading.



Hmm, I don't think discussion of whether or not Boris Johnson might be gearing up for an attempt at becoming Conservative Party leader and what might happen should he decide to actually go for it falls entirely in the realm of pointless prognostication.

There even appears to be a thread dedicated to exactly that purpose 
Boris Johnson Watch - the journey to No.10
which is not to say that discussion can't also take place on this thread


----------



## SpineyNorman (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> what about them?


How might they be defined and are they better/worse than the other two?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

SpineyNorman said:


> How might they be defined and are they better/worse than the other two?


Loosely, and by comparison nefandous


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 13, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> List a few things that labour should be doing and a leader that will do them. Let's just pretend that they're cost free leaders for now.



You misunderstand me somewhat. I don't know any other leaders in the Labour party or outside it at the moment who have a coherent set of policies that could do better. I'm not even sure what would be the content of those better policies. Perhaps: tackling the housing shortage through the nationalisation of urban land; a coherent immigration policy based on a steady movement towards open borders; movement towards a global basic income scheme; big public investment in low carbon infrastructure; strong anti monopolies stance; progressive taxation; big investment in social care; mental health and also something to encourage local micro economies and small scale entrepreneurs.  Don't piss on me because I haven't got the details please.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2018)

prat


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> it is unsurprising to see lightweight moribund thinking from you, like the utter bankruptcy involved in identifying the left as the labour party.



The tories are in power because they have the most seats in parliament. That is pretty important unless you are suggesting that there should be a revolution. Which other left wing party from the Labour Party has significant seats in parliament?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> The tories are in power because they have the most seats in parliament. That is pretty important unless you are suggesting that there should be a revolution. Which other left wing apart from the Labour Party has significant seats in parliament?


I am surprised you identify the Labour Party as left.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 13, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> prat










You are one very small voice that has little influence.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> I am surprised you identify the Labour Party as left.



Yes. I would say that they are left of centre. Controversial?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> You are one very small voice that has little influence.


That duck's going "I hope that toblerone3 doesn't use my image in a post, I'd die of shame"


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> Yes. I would say that they are left of centre. Controversial?


Politically illiterate

What actual left wing things are they proposing?
And if the Labour Party are so lefty how come Labour councils are taking the lead in demolishing council estates and replacing them with yuppie flats?


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 13, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> At this point a past where the gap between rich and poor was far smaller, public services were provided by the public sector, council housing was still getting built and nobody had even heard of an ipad sounds pretty good to me.



I totally agree with reducing the gap between the rich and the poor.
Also more services should/could be provided by the public sector. But where are the lessons learnt about poor public sector management?
Council Housing Yes. The Nationalisation of urban land would help.
ipad. No you cant uninvent stuff.  And the lack of fresh thinking is part of the problem I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> I totally agree with reducing the gap between the rich and the poor.
> Also more services should/could be provided by the public sector. But where are the lessons learnt about poor public sector management?
> Council Housing Yes. The Nationalisation of urban land would help.
> ipad. No you cant uninvent stuff.  And the lack of fresh thinking is part of the problem I think.


Are you honestly saying you've been paying no attention whatsoever to the Labour party's destruction of council housing which has been going on for many years and accelerated under corbyn?


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Politically illiterate
> 
> What actual left wing things are they proposing?
> And if the Labour Party are so lefty how come Labour councils are taking the lead in demolishing council estates and replacing them with yuppie flats?



Not perfect I know but there is a will to try in some Councils.

An Exemplary Regeneration: King’s Crescent Estate


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> where are the lessons learnt about poor public sector management?


its hard to hear them over the sound of carillion collapsing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> Not perfect I know but there is a will to try in some Councils.
> 
> An Exemplary Regeneration: King’s Crescent Estate


You think that makes up for the Colville Estate and the Haggerston Estate being turned into yuppie hellholes? Don't you dare say there is a will to try in hackney council, it makes you look stupid and ignorant.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 13, 2018)

Also viability studies need to be properly scrutinised.

Revealed: how developers exploit flawed planning system to minimise affordable housing


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 13, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> its hard to hear them over the sound of carillion collapsing.



...also Capita in Barnet.  But the public needs to do better and it can.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> Also viability studies need to be properly scrutinised.
> 
> Revealed: how developers exploit flawed planning system to minimise affordable housing


Do you not understand what the destruction of social housing and its replacement by yuppie flats is? Jesus Mary and Joseph this is a new low even for you


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2018)

_Just become PM ffs._


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> ...also Capita in Barnet.  But the public needs to do better and it can.


I'm trying to point out that the 'efficiencies' of the market solution against which the public sector are always measured are a complete lie. Always were.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

Anyway toblerone3 I'm not seeing you saying anything about the lefty things corbyn's Labour party's proposing...


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> You think that makes up for the Colville Estate and the Haggerston Estate being turned into yuppie hellholes? Don't you dare say there is a will to try in hackney council, it makes you look stupid and ignorant.



I agree and Woodberry Down wasn't pretty either but improvement (and I believe that there is lot more that could be done) is not to be totally dismissed because mistakes were made in past.  I'm not defending Hackney Council here totally, but there are some people in the Council whose hearts are in the right place.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> I agree and Woodberry Down wasn't pretty either but improvement (and I believe that there is lot more that could be done) is not to be totally dismissed because mistakes were made in past.  I'm not defending Hackney Council here totally, but there are some people in the Council whose hearts are in the right place.


I wish I could share your confidence in them but this is hardly limited to Hackney.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 13, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm trying to point out that the 'efficiencies' of the market solution against which the public sector are always measured are a complete lie. Always were.



This is quite a deep point, but I believe its the difference between profit/loss accounting and (social)cost/(social)benefit accounting.  But bad public management results in financial losses and social losses.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

toblerone3 said:


> This is quite a deep point, but I believe its the difference between profit/loss accounting and (social)cost/(social)benefit accounting.  But bad public management results in financial losses and social losses.


Bad public management results in private profits


----------



## agricola (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Bad public management results in private profits



TBH to call it bad is to give the impression that they are just rubbish at it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

agricola said:


> TBH to call it bad is to give the impression that they are just rubbish at it.


Oh I think it's quite deliberate, no one could be consistently that shit


----------



## agricola (Aug 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh I think it's quite deliberate, no one could be consistently that shit



or get jobs afterwards with the people who have benefited from their "incompetence"


----------



## J Ed (Aug 13, 2018)

At the end of the day you just need to make sure that your side win and the other slide loses.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2018)

Conservatives call for Lord Sheikh to be expelled from party


----------



## Sue (Aug 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Conservatives call for Lord Sheikh to be expelled from party


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Aug 17, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Conservatives call for Lord Sheikh to be expelled from party



I love blue blood on the floor.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 17, 2018)

zac goldsmith is a right cunt.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 17, 2018)

Which sets him apart from his colleagues how?


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 17, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Which sets him apart from his colleagues how?



He's openly racist and Islamophobic.  It's the open bit that sets him apart from most.

After Goldsmith's disastrous Mayoral campaign you'd think he'd stay clear of this sort of thing but no, the man is beyond redemption.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> He's openly racist and Islamophobic.  It's the open bit that sets him apart from most.
> 
> After Goldsmith's disastrous Mayoral campaign you'd think he'd stay clear of this sort of thing but no, the man is beyond redemption.


yeh the rest of them are racist and islamophobic but keep quiet about it


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 17, 2018)

So Hodge has just likened her investigation by the Labour party as being akin to being a holocaust victim


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> So Hodge has just likened her investigation by the Labour party as being akin to being a holocaust victim
> View attachment 144289


at least two ordeals she doesn't have to undergo are being one of her own constituents or having had the experience of being in islington council's care


----------



## Poi E (Aug 17, 2018)

Jesus I thought you were joking lucyfur. This keeps on happening: I read what I think is satire or very dark humour and it's the Truth (c)


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 17, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Jesus I thought you were joking lucyfur. This keeps on happening: I read what I think is satire or very dark humour and it's the Truth (c)


Innit!. A few years ago, as part of work I had to shadow her for the day on behalf of a disability charity. We were heading down to Reading so she could hand out some award at about 7.00 in the morning. She got her driver to pull into a service station, and despite the car park being pretty much empty, she insisted he park in the disability space as it was closest.  Pretty much decided there and then she was a waste, and nothing since has given me reason to change my mind. A truly dreadful human being.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Jesus I thought you were joking lucyfur. This keeps on happening: I read what I think is satire or very dark humour and it's the Truth (c)


there is no satire any more


----------



## elbows (Aug 23, 2018)

Sorry for the Scum front page but I couldnt ignore this story. I still remember reading some time ago about how machiavellian spider man mastermind Gavin was leadership material, and I dont really think he lived up to that hype to say the least.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> there is no satire any more


There is, it's just fucking shit.


----------



## Duncan2 (Aug 28, 2018)

Congratulations due surely to Michael Crick for asking May,who was about to depart for Robben Island,whether she was ever arrested outside South Africa House?May appeared to lose all control of her facial muscles for a good thirty seconds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

Duncan2 said:


> Congratulations due surely to Michael Crick for asking May,who was about to depart for Robben Island,whether she was ever arrested outside South Africa House?May appeared to lose all control of her facial muscles for a good thirty seconds.


She should have been nicked for her dancing


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 28, 2018)

Further proof that the middle class can't dance,


----------



## existentialist (Aug 28, 2018)

Duncan2 said:


> Congratulations due surely to Michael Crick for asking May,who was about to depart for Robben Island,whether she was ever arrested outside South Africa House?May appeared to lose all control of her facial muscles for a good thirty seconds.


I think she does that if someone just asks her what she wants in her lunchtime sandwiches, TBF.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Further proof that the middle class can't dance,


To be fair tm looks awkward standing still


----------



## mauvais (Aug 28, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I think she does that if someone just asks her what she wants in her lunchtime sandwiches, TBF.


Brexit means breakfast bratwurst buffer overflow exception.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> To be fair tm looks awkward standing still


How can you say that???


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

existentialist said:


> How can you say that???


If anyone can think of a less flattering picture of a UK politician I'd be pleased to see it


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 28, 2018)

fucking human dobbin, pantomime horse


----------



## billbond (Aug 28, 2018)

I thought she moved rather well.
She would have been more suited to the disco era , more her style.
I would  imagine JC would move like Travolta in his prime


----------



## billbond (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Duncan2 (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## existentialist (Aug 28, 2018)

billbond said:


> I thought she moved rather well.
> She would have been more suited to the disco era , more her style.
> I would  imagine JC would move like Travolta in his prime


Oh, are you still here?


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 28, 2018)

billbond said:


>



Indeed! This is far more cringey than today's indifferently executed robot dance.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 29, 2018)

Nice photo-op for Mayhem in Mandella's cell..

 


Sadly didn't quite work out as she hoped... 5:15 onwards: Theresa May questioned over apartheid stance


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 29, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> To be fair tm looks awkward standing still



It’s like she’s a Quentin Blake character that’s been fabricated only from elbows.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 30, 2018)

"look at the number of visits the former Foreign Secretary made". Didn't really help. Nor the other visits by the British state over the centuries. Just fuck off with your blood-soaked flag.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 30, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Nice photo-op for Mayhem in Mandella's cell..
> 
> View attachment 145422
> 
> ...


That expression could only be justified if someone locked the fucking door


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2018)

When a mafia expert tells us Britain is the most corrupt country in the world, it's time to listen


----------



## tim (Sep 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> When a mafia expert tells us Britain is the most corrupt country in the world, it's time to listen


He said it two years ago and nobody listened then. And much as I loath the Tories, London has developped and prospered as a money laundering centre under both parties. I'm not conviced that would change or would be allowed to change under a Corbyn government


----------



## redcogs (Sep 2, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Nice photo-op for Mayhem in Mandella's cell..
> 
> View attachment 145422
> 
> ...



Respect to Crick for nailing her on Mandella and UKIP.


----------



## killer b (Sep 2, 2018)

I heard last week that Crick was good mates at uni with Philip May. It's all games for these cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 5, 2018)

I am hearing some rather unpleasant stories about a former foreign secretary and his propensity for unwanted physical contact.complaints were smoothed over - and not just one either


This is hardly news I suppose


----------



## Poi E (Sep 5, 2018)

Sociopaths are often sexual predators. No surprises there.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 5, 2018)

Women in his staff advised to / adapated  their behaviour to minimise being close to him or finding themselves alone with him. Normality resumed when he left.

It’s pretty fucking disgusting


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Women in his staff advised to / adapated  their behaviour to minimise being close to him or finding themselves alone with him. Normality resumed when he left.
> 
> It’s pretty fucking disgusting


Pulls up a chair


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am hearing some rather unpleasant stories about a former foreign secretary and his propensity for unwanted physical contact.complaints were smoothed over - and not just one either
> 
> 
> This is hardly news I suppose


You're hardly narrowing it down


----------



## brogdale (Sep 5, 2018)

BBC are dutifully reporting Johnson's plan to wreck this year's leader's speech at Tory conference. They're already admitting that they'll be reporting his arrival at conference (for 1 day) as the main story of the day.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2018)

brogdale said:


> BBC are dutifully reporting Johnson's plan to wreck this year's leader's speech at Tory conference. They're already admitting that they'll be reporting his arrival at conference (for 1 day) as the main story of the day.


How come we've suddenly switched to talking about Boris Johnson


----------



## brogdale (Sep 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> How come we've suddenly switched to talking about Boris Johnson


tbf R4 have stopped going on about Johnson for a moment because they've wheeled Margaret Hodge in to give her daily speech about what a huge Nazi Corbyn is.


----------



## Sue (Sep 5, 2018)

brogdale said:


> tbf R4 have stopped going on about Johnson for a moment because they've wheeled Margaret Hodge in to give her daily speech about what a huge Nazi Corbyn is.


Listening to her now .


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2018)

Sue said:


> Listening to her now .


Have some mind bleach


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> You're hardly narrowing it down



The person who told me of this refused to divulge the identity of the former FS so I am not in a position to name names

/


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> .
> 
> The person who told me of this refused to divulge his identity, so I am not in a position to name names


Have there been any female foreign secretaries whose names can be scratched off the list?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 5, 2018)

Any names would be pure conjecture . I have used “he” in my post but that is just lazy on my side probably


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Any names would be pure conjecture . I have used “he” in my post but that is just lazy on my side probably


There has only been one female one in the last 20 years.

From the FCO website:
 
Obviously, we can rule out Jeremy Hunt, because we're talking about a past Foreign Secretary, and - naturally - Margaret Beckett's out of the frame.

But, apart from that, it is clear that this thread is in no danger of libellously identifying any one specific individual. Which is good.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> There has only been one female one in the last 20 years.
> 
> From the FCO website:
> View attachment 146114
> ...



Are any of them notorious philanderers perhaps ?

Alex


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Are any of them notorious philanderers perhaps ?
> 
> Alex


One jumps out in particular, with initials that match a popular sex act, but I couldn't speculate beyond that...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> One jumps out in particular, with initials that match a popular sex act, but I couldn't speculate beyond that...


*P*enis *H*andling?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2018)

brogdale said:


> *P*enis *H*andling?


I was thinking much the same, although I believe that Whipped Hindquarters are also a thing.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 5, 2018)

Actually, the man in the pub failed to provide a name, a Term of tenure or a sex for the politician. So it could have anyone in the past few decades.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 5, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Are any of them notorious philanderers perhaps ?
> 
> Alex



Again, more than one so no risk of libel there


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> One jumps out in particular, with initials that match a popular sex act, but I couldn't speculate beyond that...


lord *d*onkey *o*nanist?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> lord *d*onkey *o*nanist?


I think that "lord" isn't helping your case here


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Actually, the man in the pub failed to provide a name, a Term of tenure or a sex for the politician. So it could have anyone in the past few decades.


But of course. Although, TBF, pub gossip doesn't tend to centre on historical peccadilloes, so one might be forgiven for assuming that it was comparatively recent... *whistles tunelessly*


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> One jumps out in particular, with initials that match a popular sex act, but I couldn't speculate beyond that...



Unrelated to that there is one with at least one if not more super injunctions out regarding illegitimate children from affairs.  Same one is also a known drunkard.  

Mind this sort of thing has traditionally been a a vital component of any ministerial CV so, its a mystery frankly.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Unrelated to that there is one with at least one if not more super injunctions out regarding illegitimate children from affairs.  Same one is also a known drunkard.
> 
> Mind this sort of thing has traditionally been a a vital component of any ministerial CV so, its a mystery frankly.


I guess it's a bit like Fight Club


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Unrelated to that there is one with at least one if not more super injunctions out regarding illegitimate children from affairs.



so keen on family values that they have started more than one family...


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 5, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> so keen on family values that they have started more than one family...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I was thinking much the same, although I believe that Whipped Hindquarters are also a thing.


So is Rubbing Cock, I'm led to believe...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> lord *d*onkey *o*nanist?



Surely only a donkey could be a donkey onanist? Even then, only with some difficulty.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Surely only a donkey could be a donkey onanist? Even then, only with some difficulty.


even a doctor can be a donkey onanist, if he will but masturbate the donkey


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 7, 2018)

In news which of course is totally unrelated to what is being discussed above, I see Johnson and his wife have split.  Given all the humiliations she has put up with I wonder what has happened to actually call it a day.  The mind boggles.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 7, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> In news which of course is totally unrelated to what is being discussed above, I see Johnson and his wife have split.  Given all the humiliations she has put up with I wonder what has happened to actually call it a day.  The mind boggles.





“Bonking Boris”


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 7, 2018)

alex_ said:


> “Bonking Boris”



Bit of harmless 70's style slap & tickle isn't it?  Confessions of half arsed MP.  A lovable rogue if you will.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 7, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> In news which of course is totally unrelated to what is being discussed above, I see Johnson and his wife have split.  Given all the humiliations she has put up with I wonder what has happened to actually call it a day.  The mind boggles.


Whilst this is another piece of evidence to support the "Boris is a Twat" Theory, I don't think it will have much effect on his career, he's such a loud larger than life figure that such things fade into the background.
Until this it didn't even occur to me to wonder if he was married or had a family.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 7, 2018)

Johnson 'clears the decks' a few months before launching the leadership bid; the tiny, aged selectorate will have forgotten all about this by then.


----------



## gosub (Sep 7, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Whilst this is another piece of evidence to support the "Boris is a Twat" Theory, I don't think it will have much effect on his career, he's such a loud larger than life figure that such things fade into the background.
> Until this it didn't even occur to me to wonder if he was married or had a family.



Don't think it ever occurred to him either.   Trouble is, there is a strand of Tories whom view the UK as little more than a US aircraft carrier for whom the idea of having a PM notorious for extra marital affairs would only make us more clubbable to Mr Trump.


----------



## gosub (Sep 7, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Johnson 'clears the decks' a few months before launching the leadership bid; the tiny, aged selectorate will have forgotten all about this by then.



A few months?  Conference is THIS month and Art 50 end point is currently set at 203 days


----------



## brogdale (Sep 7, 2018)

gosub said:


> A few months?  Conference is THIS month and Art 50 end point is currently set at 203 days


You think it'll happen in the next month?


----------



## gosub (Sep 7, 2018)

brogdale said:


> You think it'll happen in the next month?



if they've any sense, I don't think it would happen at all.	If they think now is the time rearrange deckchairs, nick as many as you can and build  a raft


(that applies to both red AND blue political class)


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2018)

gosub said:


> if they've any sense, I don't think it would happen at all.	If they think now is the time rearrange deckchairs, nick as many as you can and build  a raft
> 
> 
> (that applies to both red AND blue political class)


the problem with deckchair rafts is that the fabric attached to the wood undermines the buoyancy of the whole.


----------



## gosub (Sep 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the problem with deckchair rafts is that the fabric attached to the wood undermines the buoyancy of the whole.



Well feel free to help yourself to the wood panelling in order to help it float  

In reality i give it til November before sticking  on the juke box


----------



## brogdale (Sep 7, 2018)

gosub said:


> if they've any sense, I don't think it would happen at all.	If they think now is the time rearrange deckchairs, nick as many as you can and build  a raft
> 
> 
> (that applies to both red AND blue political class)


Presumably, those who might support the idea of an imminent Johnson premiership think that he/they might be able to steer 'the vessel' away from the berg?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2018)

Home Office offered bonuses to Windrush firm, documents reveal


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2018)

Look at this joyless know-nothing cunt being 'down with the people'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the problem with deckchair rafts is that the fabric attached to the wood undermines the buoyancy of the whole.



Good for making sails though.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 9, 2018)

Discussed on the separate Johnson thread but more civil war breaking out in time for the tory party conference is definite cockle warmer. 

Tories in civil war after Boris Johnson Brexit 'suicide vest' remarks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Discussed on the separate Johnson thread but more civil war breaking out in time for the tory party conference is definite cockle warmer.
> 
> Tories in civil war after Boris Johnson Brexit 'suicide vest' remarks



Well the important thing is that everyone keeps reporting everything he says


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well the important thing is that everyone keeps reporting everything he says


Breathlessly taking down his every utterance


----------



## tim (Sep 9, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well the important thing is that everyone keeps reporting everything he says



It's the way to become the Bob Woodward of rhe 21st Century


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 10, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well the important thing is that everyone keeps reporting everything he says



its more the reaction to what he says from the rest of the party - and the implications thereof. 

more fun here - Brexit: 80 Tory MPs will reject Chequers plan says former minister

#CircularFiringSquad


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2018)

Johnson is starting to look like he's in the middle of a week long bender. Acting a bit like it too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2018)

Tory Brexiteers including Boris Johnson could see their Commons seats WIPED OUT in boundary review | Daily Mail Online

ho ho


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 10, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Johnson is starting to look like he's in the middle of a week long bender. Acting a bit like it too.



He certainly looked utterly wasted at the Test Match.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> He certainly looked utterly wasted at the Test Match.


he's looked utterly wasted for years, being as the only thing he's fit for is occupying a hole in the ground.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> he's looked utterly wasted for years, being as the only thing he's fit for is occupying a hole in the ground.





toxic waste ought to be disposed of properly...


----------



## gosub (Sep 10, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well the important thing is that everyone keeps reporting everything he says



I'm more concerned about him being paid for saying stuff by the Telegraph. Did the Ministerial Code die in vain?


----------



## tim (Sep 10, 2018)

gosub said:


> I'm more concerned about him being paid for saying stuff by the Telegraph. Did the Ministerial Code die in vain?


Are you really concerned?

I'm very happy to see the Tory Party in chaos. The more mischief he makes, the better.


----------



## gosub (Sep 10, 2018)

tim said:


> Are you really concerned?
> 
> I'm very happy to see the Tory Party in chaos. The more mischief he makes, the better.



Labour party is equally in chaos.   As much as it pains me to say it, there are times when we actually need functional government AND functional opposition.  Now would be one of them


----------



## billbond (Sep 10, 2018)

tim said:


> Are you really concerned?
> 
> I'm very happy to see the Tory Party in chaos. The more mischief he makes, the better.



"Chaos" , got something in common with another party then. Chuckup is really stirring it


----------



## existentialist (Sep 10, 2018)

billbond said:


> "Chaos" , got something in common with another party then. Chuckup is really stirring it


LOOK! OVER THERE!


----------



## teqniq (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## billbond (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## tim (Sep 10, 2018)

gosub said:


> Labour party is equally in chaos.   As much as it pains me to say it, there are times when we actually need functional government AND functional opposition.  Now would be one of them



We need a functioning left-wing   government. A divided Tory Party and deselection and the threat of deselection in Labour make that more possible.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 11, 2018)

I thought the boundary review was dead in the water, given May’s slender majority and likely dissent from enough tories at the threat of losing their perch?  

It’s a total stitch-up anyway as they’ve based it on registered voters rather than the population of places, so the sort of places where a lot of people don’t register (or places with big transient or immigrant populations) get underrepresented, coincidentally the kind of place where people tick the Labour box on their polling slip.

(Probably a separate thread for this somewhere isn’t there?)


----------



## gosub (Sep 11, 2018)

tim said:


> We need a functioning left-wing   government. A divided Tory Party and deselection and the threat of deselection in Labour make that more possible.



We have less than 200 days to sort out what our future relationship with our largest trading partners will look like post 2020.  That is our most immediate need. Party political naval gazing and potential removal of those with relevant experience comes a poor second


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 11, 2018)

That wasn't a labrador mate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2018)

tim said:


> We need a functioning left-wing   government. A divided Tory Party and deselection and the threat of deselection in Labour make that more possible.


maybe if the labour party was in any genuine sense left wing it would


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2018)

gosub said:


> We have less than 200 days to sort out what our future relationship with our largest trading partners will look like post 2020.  That is our most immediate need. Party political naval gazing and potential removal of those with relevant experience comes a poor second


the days of naval gazing long gone


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> That wasn't a labrador mate.


that can't be real.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 11, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s a total stitch-up anyway as they’ve based it on registered voters rather than the population of places, so the sort of places where a lot of people don’t register (or places with big transient or immigrant populations) get underrepresented, coincidentally the kind of place where people tick the Labour box on their polling slip.
> 
> (Probably a separate thread for this somewhere isn’t there?)



It was very deliberately done after a change in the rules which reduced the numbers of students registered to vote. And the numbers are based on those registered to vote in the 2010 general election, of whom many at what we might tactfully call the tory end of the spectrum will have since died of old age but will still be represented by the new boundaries, while many youths not represented by the new boundaries will have reached voting age.


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 11, 2018)

killer b said:


> that can't be real.



Probably not but I hope so...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the days of naval gazing long gone



Pixels


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Pixels


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 11, 2018)

I looked it up and I think we have 74 ships now ?

(including HMS Victory)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2018)

I had to go looking for some context, and yes here it is.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 11, 2018)

gosub said:


> We have less than 200 days to sort out what our future relationship with our largest trading partners will look like post 2020.  That is our most immediate need. Party political naval gazing and potential removal of those with relevant experience comes a poor second


Who are these people with "relevant experience" that might be "politically removed'? And what does this "relevant experience" consist of?


----------



## agricola (Sep 11, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> I looked it up and I think we have 74 ships now ?
> 
> (including HMS Victory)



I think the only ship left from one of those grand Reviews (and not the 1914 one) is _Turbinia_, which once invaded one in order to show off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> I looked it up and I think we have 74 ships now ?
> 
> (including HMS Victory)


yeh things have got to a poor state when we have to rely on nelson's auld flagship 213 years after trafalgar


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> I looked it up and I think we have 74 ships now ?
> 
> (including HMS Victory)


73 if you take out the mary rose


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2018)

teqniq said:


> I had to go looking for some context, and yes here it is.
> 
> View attachment 146687


Not sure it needed context really. A small group of desperate old men realising they are not just out of touch they are out of their depth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Not sure it needed context really. A small group of desperate old men realising they are not just out of touch they are out of their depth.


oh i'd pay good money to watch them drown 

could have people with long sticks pushing them down every time they came to the surface


----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Not sure it needed context really. A small group of desperate old men realising they are not just out of touch they are out of their depth.


Yeah ok fair enough but I just wanted to _know_.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 11, 2018)

Johnson hung over again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Johnson hung over again.


He just needs to be hanged once


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> That wasn't a labrador mate.



If Johnson was fucking his wife, Cole would be giving her cunnilingus before Johnson's cum had started dribbling out, the Tory maggot.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2018)

Pass the mind bleach.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 73 if you take out the mary rose



72 if you take out HMS Belfast.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> 72 if you take out HMS Belfast.


71 if you take out o.h.m.s.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Pass the mind bleach.



My work here is done!


----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2018)

Good to see you back posting VP. All the very best.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 12, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Women in his staff advised to / adapated  their behaviour to minimise being close to him or finding themselves alone with him. Normality resumed when he left.
> 
> It’s pretty fucking disgusting


and totally unsurprising. Those Stories go back at least two decades


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 12, 2018)

gosub said:


> Labour party is equally in chaos.   As much as it pains me to say it, there are times when we actually need functional government AND functional opposition.  Now would be one of them


Labour aren't really in chaos. Beyond this latest epic bout of dummy spitting by the Blairites in the PLP, they are very much together


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 12, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> If Johnson was fucking his wife, Cole would be giving her cunnilingus before Johnson's cum had started dribbling out, the Tory maggot.



JESUS. NO. NO!


----------



## gosub (Sep 12, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> Labour aren't really in chaos. Beyond this latest epic bout of dummy spitting by the Blairites in the PLP, they are very much together


I'd like to believe you. BUT Israel is an emotive subject.  gnawing discomfort and a need for technical solutions beyond the scope beyond the scope of a media lens built round simplistic  arguments and polarising controversy sells...that smothers nuance. And there are no shortage of foreign actors with interested positions ready to pour petrol on the situation.....feels a bit fractal symmetry though stuff relating to EU is more immediate


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 12, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> JESUS. NO. NO!



It's stuck in your brain now, isn't it?


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 12, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> Labour aren't really in chaos. Beyond this latest epic bout of dummy spitting by the Blairites in the PLP, they are very much together


No they're not, before the last GE they were at each others throats big time, When the expected wipeout failed to occur a lot of those to the right and centre of the party were even more shocked than Rupert Murdoch.
Since like all politicians their number one priority is their own survival, they rallied behind a leader who had turned out to be nowhere near as unpopular as they expected. 
They are much better at putting on a show of unity that the Tories but there are loads of conflicts, disagreements and rivalries just waiting for the chance to come to the fore again.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 12, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> No they're not, before the last GE they were at each others throats big time, When the expected wipeout failed to occur a lot of those to the right and centre of the party were even more shocked than Rupert Murdoch.
> Since like all politicians their number one priority is their own survival, they rallied behind a leader who had turned out to be nowhere near as unpopular as they expected.
> They are much better at putting on a show of unity that the Tories but there are loads of conflicts, disagreements and rivalries just waiting for the chance to come to the fore again.


I think tbh we are talking a bit at cross purposes. What you say is kinda true of the PLP, and them alone (and possibly some old guard councillors).

Most of the PLP opposition to Corbyn split between those who quite liked his policy platform but thought it unelectable - so who are since reconciled - and the core Blairites who simply won't ever accept how things have changed, totally and irrevocably. That latter are the cause of just about all the strife.
But what I was really referring to was the mass membership, the grassroots, 
and I should have made that a lot clearer.
From all I have seen, there is little or no internal warfare there, just an impressive amount of unity of purpose, and determination


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 12, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> If Johnson was fucking his wife, Cole would be giving her cunnilingus before Johnson's cum had started dribbling out, the Tory maggot.


EWW-EURGHH!!!
Yep, you're back!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 15, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's stuck in your brain now, isn't it?



Yeah cheers, haven't slept since and am now back on the skag


----------



## coley (Sep 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> 71 if you take out o.h.m.s.



Eh? That what's woz the stamp on letters from the govt 'in the day'


----------



## coley (Sep 15, 2018)

P


ViolentPanda said:


> It's stuck in your brain now, isn't it?



Aye, not what I really wanted on me return here...you bliddy twat..nice to see you haven't lost 'your touch'


----------



## Libertad (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello coley, good to see you out and about.


----------



## coley (Sep 15, 2018)

Libertad said:


> Hello coley, good to see you out and about.


Aye, never 'left' just bliddy life overwhelmed casual enjoyment


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 16, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Yeah cheers, haven't slept since and am now back on the skag



Is "skag" slang for "rimming Michael Gove's missus"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 16, 2018)

coley said:


> P
> 
> 
> Aye, not what I really wanted on me return here...you bliddy twat..nice to see you haven't lost 'your touch'



Thank you kindly.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 16, 2018)

Fuck dude. Nice Sunday evening until that.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 16, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is "skag" slang for "rimming Michael Gove's missus"?



*makes fentanyl smoothie*


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2018)

2bln earmarked for social housing to be announced tomorrow by may. Compare and contrast with the last manifesto lol.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 2bln earmarked for social housing to be announced tomorrow by may. Compare and contrast with the last manifesto lol.


I expect Labour voters to be switching sides as we type


----------



## Santino (Sep 19, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 2bln earmarked for social housing to be announced tomorrow by may. Compare and contrast with the last manifesto lol.


Starting when? Over how long a period?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 19, 2018)

Santino said:


> Starting when? Over how long a period?



And to be spent how? Buying existing properties, building new ones, renovating existing stock, or just hiring £2bn worth of consultants?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2018)

how does it, in effect work out as a cut? yeah that'll be the one. I've noticed the cons are fond of adressing the issues du jour by saying large sounding numbers devoid of context.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> And to be spent how? Buying existing properties, building new ones, renovating existing stock, or just hiring £2bn worth of consultants?


One would hope mostly 2 if with a bit of 3 thrown in, buying existing properties isn't very cost effective since the selling price of houses now bears pretty much zero relationship to their construction cost.
According to my insurance policy the cost of rebuilding my house from the ground up is only about a third of what I could probably selll it for so if that's typical (and I live in the Midlands things will be a lot worse in the South-East) then there is no point in buying 1 house when you could build 3 or 4 for the same money.
That said since this is the Tories we are talking about I predict £500m spent on renovating existing council houses which will then be flogged off via Right To Buy, £500m given to banks to fund RTB, £500m on consultants who will publish reports saying how great an idea this is and £500m cut to save costs.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 19, 2018)

Definition of social housing needed for this as a starting point.

If the end result is not a reigning of the current market and a de facto downward movement of doorstep front lines cash outlay levels by the actual consumer, then it is just mealy mouthed bollocks


----------



## Poi E (Sep 19, 2018)

2bn subsidy to increasingly moribund housing developers.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 19, 2018)

Poi E said:


> 2bn subsidy to increasingly moribund housing developers.



Any real solution would have to cut the big developers out altogether. They have too strong an interest in limiting the supply of housing to increase their own margins, and also everything they build nowadays is shit and terrible and shit.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Any real solution would have to *cut the big developers out* altogether. They have too strong an interest in limiting the supply of housing to increase their own margins, and also everything they build nowadays is shit and terrible and shit.


This is definitely something the Tories will do


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Any real solution would have to cut the big developers out altogether. They have too strong an interest in limiting the supply of housing to increase their own margins, and also everything they build nowadays is shit and terrible and shit.



The first part is true the second part less so, well it depends.  There is actually a lot of high quality development going on at the moment but its mostly centered around the big cities primarily London.  Architects and Engineers from all over the world are in the UK at the moment because this is where the really interesting and ambitious projects are.

This being said volume house building continues to be utter shite quality as it has been for a very long time now.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 19, 2018)

Landlords!  

Accept Draconian rent controls or welcome the noose into your life !

Necessity hath no law as Cromwell said


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2018)

Today's YouGov survey results split by party


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 19, 2018)

chamberlain had houses built. _And appeased the nazis_


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Today's YouGov survey results split by party
> 
> View attachment 147371


I don't think social housing is a particularly divisive issue for most of the ordinary populace only for Westminster, the received wisdom since the days of Maggie T has always been that home owners more likely to vote Tory (thus good), council house tenants more likely to vote Labour (thus bad). Right  To Buy and Help To Buy have always been pretty much about buying votes rather than houses no matter what guff gets sprouted about opportunity, social mobility and pride.


----------



## Sue (Sep 19, 2018)

The Tory being interviewed about this on the radio this morning had to concede that the money won't be available until the next Parliament. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## gosub (Sep 19, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> chamberlain had houses built. _And appeased the nazis_


tbf Not appeasing the Nazis lead to a lot of houses being knocked down


----------



## existentialist (Sep 19, 2018)

Sue said:


> The Tory being interviewed about this on the radio this morning had to concede that the money won't be available until the next Parliament. I'll believe it when I see it.


Ah. Jam tomorrow.


----------



## gosub (Sep 19, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> I don't think social housing is a particularly divisive issue for most of the ordinary populace only for Westminster, the received wisdom since the days of Maggie T has always been that home owners more likely to vote Tory (thus good), council house tenants more likely to vote Labour (thus bad). Right  To Buy and Help To Buy have always been pretty much about buying votes rather than houses no matter what guff gets sprouted about opportunity, social mobility and pride.


Right to buy understandably won votes (and would have been alright if the councils had been allowed to spend the money on new social housing stock).  Help to buy won't win votes long term coz you can only spend on the new builds.  The new builds built to ever declining build regs and standards are cheaper than a house built 30 years ago for a reason....Thems that have used these schemes are going to be stuck with a millstone until they can find a sucker more desperate than they were.


----------



## agricola (Sep 19, 2018)

Private Eye have done a fantastic expose of Marcus Fysh, if people havent seen it already (issue 1479, page 37).  I'd post it here but they have either not put it online or havent done so yet.


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## xarmian (Sep 20, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> One would hope mostly 2 if with a bit of 3 thrown in, buying existing properties isn't very cost effective since the selling price of houses now bears pretty much zero relationship to their construction cost.
> According to my insurance policy the cost of rebuilding my house from the ground up is only about a third of what I could probably selll it for so if that's typical (and I live in the Midlands things will be a lot worse in the South-East) then there is no point in buying 1 house when you could build 3 or 4 for the same money.
> That said since this is the Tories we are talking about I predict £500m spent on renovating existing council houses which will then be flogged off via Right To Buy, £500m given to banks to fund RTB, £500m on consultants who will publish reports saying how great an idea this is and £500m cut to save costs.


Rebuild cost is for insurance. It doesn't include the cost of the land. They should expropriate that from developers who sit on it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2018)

Everything wrong with Theresa May's boast that she'll fix the housing crisis


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2018)

so - will the tory brexit clown car of irresistible idiocy smacking into the immovable object of EU political reality create the necessary catalyst to get  the frozen death spiral spinning again?
Tory party conference could be interesting.
Its a bizarre situation where they have chained may to the wheel of the _SS Tory-Titanic. T_hey all agree shes doing a terrible job - but they wont replace her - just throw shit at her from the sidelines.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2018)

They are all too craven and self-serving for any of them to want the job at this juncture.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2018)

teqniq said:


> They are all too craven and self-serving for any of them to want the job at this juncture.


Not to mention incompetent


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Not to mention incompetent



It's the stupid ones you need to watch out for, your Gavin Williamsons who know nothing whatsoever besides the fact they deserve to be prime minister.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh dear...


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 22, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> No they're not, before the last GE they were at each others throats big time, When the expected wipeout failed to occur a lot of those to the right and centre of the party were even more shocked than Rupert Murdoch.
> Since like all politicians their number one priority is their own survival, they rallied behind a leader who had turned out to be nowhere near as unpopular as they expected.
> They are much better at putting on a show of unity that the Tories but there are loads of conflicts, disagreements and rivalries just waiting for the chance to come to the fore again.


tbh, the only real source of conflict is the hardcore Blairite rump in the PLP, and in some - but not that many - councils. And they are engaged in an epic display of dummy spitting and backstabbing simply because they have lost every argument, every vote, every contest of significance, in both the party and the country, for the past 5 years. All the evidence is that Blairism is dead, finished - and they can't handle that. BUT they have near Zero support amongst the membership, Corbyn has almost completely taken over the hierarchy, and OMOV reselection will probably be the coup de grace.
They are, finally - when set in the context of a party of 550,000 members (and rising), a tiny, marginalised minority, and they are too well aware of the history of the SDP to go for SDP 2.0


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 22, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is "skag" slang for "rimming Michael Gove's missus"?


EUGGHHH! ! 
Yep, you are well and truly back!
(and I am delighted for that!)


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 22, 2018)

Santino said:


> Starting when? Over how long a period?


That's the point - it's yet another Tory con.
Phased in over 5 years, and paid for by raiding other budgets earmarked for social spending.
There is absolutely no new spending commitment here whatsoever. Not a penny


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 147649


I don't know about anyone else, but I have a "this content doesn't seem to be working" banner across the top of that video. Which seems amusingly appropriate...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I have a "this content doesn't seem to be working" banner across the top of that video. Which seems amusingly appropriate...


That was about it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> That was about it


Ah. Yes, I didn't think to open it in a new tab and confirm it was just a jpeg


----------



## flypanam (Sep 22, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> That's the point - it's yet another Tory con.
> Phased in over 5 years, and paid for by raiding other budgets earmarked for social spending.
> There is absolutely no new spending commitment here whatsoever. Not a penny


They’ve done the same in Ireland only today there’s a national housing protest. Housing is the issue that could bring down FG and maybe the tories too.

Housing activists hosting national day of action today ... here's how we got to this point


----------



## magneze (Sep 23, 2018)

According to the Tory on Sunday Politics Labour is a socialist revolution in the making. Have they thought that message through? Sounds great.


----------



## gosub (Sep 23, 2018)

Other bit on Sunday Politics was a letter in the Telegraph from a load of Constituency Chairman summoning May to National Conservative Convention.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2018)

gosub said:


> Other bit on Sunday Politics was a letter in the Telegraph from a load of Constituency Chairman summoning May to National Conservative Convention.


For the Iron Chair or just to hand over the revolver?


----------



## gosub (Sep 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> For the Iron Chair or just to hand over the revolver?



From the tone, this lot are planning to bring their own revolvers


----------



## brogdale (Sep 23, 2018)

gosub said:


> From the tone, this lot are planning to bring their own revolvers


More like 12 bores from that lot?


----------



## gosub (Sep 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> More like 12 bores from that lot?


wikipedia has it at 800.


----------



## tim (Sep 23, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Is "skag" slang for "rimming Michael Gove's missus"?


The term you're thinking of is "Fruit of the Vine".


----------



## teqniq (Sep 26, 2018)

One for Halloween, quite possibly.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 27, 2018)

That is really fucking disturbing. I can't unsee it no matter how hard I try


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 27, 2018)

Members of the Addams family that the rest of the family won't have anything to do with cos they're too weird and creepy.


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 27, 2018)

> In his Standard interview, (Brandon) Lewis... revealed that, at the conference starting this weekend, the party will unveil an interactive conference app which will allow people to provide feedback during cabinet minister’s speeches.












From the people that brought you the Matt Hancock app, the Tory social media game is fire as usual.  What could possibly go wrong?



(Yes I know Coburn is UKIP)


----------



## A380 (Sep 29, 2018)

Whagwan said:


> From the people that brought you the Matt Hancock app, the Tory social media game is fire as usual.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes I know Coburn is UKIP)




And they seem to have cocked up their online security .

Tory conference app flaw reveals private data of senior MPs

Log on as Borris and take down his particulars...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2018)

oops


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 29, 2018)

The guy responsible for ensuring the scenery doesn't fall apart...Was responsible for unveiling the new app. Sometimes there aren't enough


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 29, 2018)

Wonder how big the GDPR fine is going to be.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 29, 2018)

> Users, once logged into the app, were able to both amend and make the personal details of prominent MPs public. Twitter users claimed Johnson’s picture had been briefly changed to one featuring a pornographic image.
> 
> Gove’s picture was changed to Rupert Murdoch, his previous employer at the Times.
> 
> Anyone could log in as any attendee by providing an email with no password. Many MPs had registered with their public parliamentary email addresses, making it simple for any member of the public to access their mobile number.



What a bunch of cretins


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 29, 2018)

And here I was worrying that year's conference wouldn't be as much of a fiasco as last year, I should haven't worried. This gets it off to a great start


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 29, 2018)

They've got an armed copper guarding the letters on the wall this time round:


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 29, 2018)

Why the fuck is one of them staring at the wall from a few inches away? Is it some kind of Zen thing where he will shoot at reflections?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 29, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> They've got an armed copper guarding the letters on the wall this time round:


ACAB squared


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 29, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Why the fuck is one of them staring at the wall from a few inches away? Is it some kind of Zen thing where he will shoot at reflections?



I think it's actually a mesh screen over a wire fence so it's possible he can see/talk to other filth on the far side of it. But as a picture it's funny so who cares.


----------



## Pesty (Sep 29, 2018)

He's just having a crafty fag


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Why the fuck is one of them staring at the wall from a few inches away? Is it some kind of Zen thing where he will shoot at reflections?



He's taking a piss.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 29, 2018)

May manning the glory hole


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2018)

That's a low blow


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 29, 2018)

sunnysidedown said:


> May manning the glory hole



Oof, mind bleach please


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 30, 2018)

sunnysidedown said:


> May manning the glory hole



That's an image I am going to struggle to repress from my memory


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Voley (Sep 30, 2018)

I thought the data breach story was pretty funny but it's just gone up a notch:


----------



## NoXion (Sep 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 148442



Sink the Cayman islands.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2018)

Nevis is stone cold evil king of the dodgy money locations


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2018)

I hope the fuck-ups of recent years such as falling letters and data breaches are down to sabotage by ordinary working people who can’t help but hate these cunts and are unable to resist putting a stick in the spokes when asked to do a job for them. I refuse to believe it’s just bad luck or karma.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2018)

So who has the phone numbers?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 30, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Nevis is stone cold evil king of the dodgy money locations



First line of that article:

_The years since 2008 have seen a global crackdown on offshore finance. 
_
Lol, no they fucking haven't.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 30, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Sink the Cayman islands.



georgetown is about a metre above sea level so probably wont be around for long- then again, nothing actually happens in the caymans - its all on secure servers hiddden deep below mountain ranges far far away- virtual cayman is more important that real cayman


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2018)

Use science to breed a giant radioactive caiman large enough to consume the whole islands. Watch them laugh that one off, the cunts.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 30, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> First line of that article:
> 
> _The years since 2008 have seen a global crackdown on offshore finance.
> _
> Lol, no they fucking haven't.


here's another



> This, in turn, has eroded trust in democracy and capitalism all over the world....


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> So who has the phone numbers?


They'll all be on new burners today, graham brady's been spotted buying scores of payg phones


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 30, 2018)

Foreign buyers could face new housing tax

1% tax on foreign property buyers to *tackling rough sleeping*- how shit  and desperate is this ?


----------



## gosub (Sep 30, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Foreign buyers could face new housing tax
> 
> 1% tax on foreign property buyers to *tackling rough sleeping*- how shit  and desperate is this ?


A good idea ten years ago... Now token effort


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2018)

Local to me this

Tory council candidate said gay people "should face death penalty"


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2018)

Not a conference at all, more like a colossal cunt-off.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Not a conference at all, more like a colossal cunt-off.


Are they not focused on 'ordinary working' people?


----------



## gosub (Oct 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Are they not focused on 'ordinary working' people?



Of where, the Cayman Islands


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 148519


TBF he is probably still using maps from the 1920's that  divides the world into Huns, Johnny Foreigner and Fuzzie-Wuzzies.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Are they not focused on 'ordinary working' people?



Christ, look at that fawning twat with his vulture neck and hunched shoulders, trying to make himself 'umble and small. Blech.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2018)

Shame they're not interested in extraordinary non-working people, struggling with disabilities, unemployment, zero-hours contracts, austerity and a nightmare benefits system to survive against all the odds, regardless. Cunts.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 1, 2018)

What is this ‘ordinary’ she spits out?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What is this ‘ordinary’ she spits out?


The stock of the debt farm.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 1, 2018)

It does my cake in when I hear stuff like this about “ordinary working people “ - do these fuckwits not understand how patronising and divisive it sounds?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> It does my cake in when I hear stuff like this about “ordinary working people “ - do these fuckwits not understand how patronising and divisive it sounds?



Their strategists will have told them that pretending to give a shit about non-toffs is playing well right now. They obviously don't think the typical pleb is clever enough to spot that all the tories' policies are designed to fuck over 'ordinary people'.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What is this ‘ordinary’ she spits out?


Who knows? Even if we discounted cynicism, I imagine "ordinary" in the bubble she inhabits probably means people who actually bother about how big their Waitrose shopping bill is, as opposed to people who look for the reduced items in Lidl.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 1, 2018)

The man on the Clapham omnibus, I expect.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



yeh to prevent despondent tories chucking themselves off lemming-like


----------



## gosub (Oct 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


>


Can't work out why anybody would attend, it's not like you get a say in anything.... Maybe here a couple of speeches telling you what the London think tanks think you should be thinking and the chance to fill out photos with other people there only because not being there would be damaging to their career prospects


----------



## Whagwan (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 1, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Who knows? Even if we discounted cynicism, I imagine "ordinary" in the bubble she inhabits probably means people who actually bother about how big their Waitrose shopping bill is, as opposed to people who look for the reduced items in Lidl.



Showing your privilege here - any prole knows that there’s fuck all reduced food in Lidl, better hunting in the coop or sainos late in the day. Even Waitrose has decent discounts.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Showing your privilege here - any prole knows that there’s fuck all reduced food in Lidl, better hunting in the coop or sainos late in the day. Even Waitrose has decent discounts.


Nah, if you're desperate enough, you can spot the short-dated stuff


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Nah, if you're desperate enough, you can spot the short-dated stuff


Spot on, this prole found that rather posh(ish) £3.50 (ish) hot smoked salmon knocked down to 90p today in Croydon Lidl and a pack of 4 veggie Samosas for 50p. 
Dogsauce needs to up their game!


----------



## teqniq (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2018)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 148570



I wonder if there was a similar stall promoting Argentina at the 1944 nazi party conference


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2018)

C4's Soubry vrs Mogg (live) was lols


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Oct 1, 2018)

SpineyNorman said:


> That's an image I am going to struggle to repress from my memory




It’s gave me the horn.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 1, 2018)

I’m not up on my social politics but Esther McVeys speech felt like the ultimate class betrayal


----------



## existentialist (Oct 2, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> I’m not up on my social politics but Esther McVeys speech felt like the ultimate class betrayal


She's in a class of her own. The worst poetic justice I can think of for her would be some kind of mildly disfiguring skin condition - wishing any kind of insight or self-awareness on her would be pointless: she needs for it to hit where it really hurts, so something that affects her vacuous self-regarding vanity should be just the job.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 2, 2018)

God, don't sit through their word mouthery.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2018)

She was calling fake news on the disability cuts and effects they'd had. Blamed the internets and the labour party. Fuck them and thier nuremburg rally. Technologically inefficient nuremburg rally.


----------



## Whagwan (Oct 2, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> She was calling fake news on the disability cuts and effects they'd had. Blamed the internets and the labour party. Fuck them and thier nuremburg rally. Technologically inefficient nuremburg rally.



After already being censured for misleading Govenment.  Going fully Trumpian here...


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 2, 2018)

As a bonus at this year's conference the Tories decided to present meme makers with an evenly lit blue screen:






Nicked from @EL4JC (because I don't know how to put tweets on here)


----------



## Poi E (Oct 2, 2018)

We'll fight them on the beaches, eh Hunt?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 2, 2018)

Are we done here yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2018)

19force8 said:


> As a bonus at this year's conference the Tories decided to present meme makers with an evenly lit blue screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use the snipping tool


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2018)

"Conservative conference: Middle-class drug users to be targeted - Sajid Javid"

BBC story here

Was in some of the papers this morning, more specifically about cocaine users.  

No mention in the london evening (sub) standard this afternoon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "Conservative conference: Middle-class drug users to be targeted - Sajid Javid"
> 
> BBC story here
> 
> ...


If they're targeting m/c drug users the cabinet should all look out as they all seem to have taken something


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2018)

From 'Hang Nelson Mandela' to 'Fuck the NHS'. I suppose that's modern Tory students in the Brexit era - less interested in international affairs, more focused on the domestic agenda. At least they've now got one big policy idea in place for the next election.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh and the lass at the front needs to watch out for the creepy Aled Jones feller staring at the back of her head.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 3, 2018)

drawn-on Hitler moustache, check.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2018)

*Boris Johnson Got Dressed All By Himself This Morning*

DIVISIVE TORY politician Boris Johnson is now the overwhelming favourite to usurp British PM Theresa May after it was revealed Johnson expertly got dressed all by himself without any help from anyone else.

Boris Johnson Got Dressed All By Himself This Morning


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Use the snipping tool


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 3, 2018)

Sajid Javid, we will fight hope


----------



## Poi E (Oct 3, 2018)

Someone had to press the drug button for the audience. They're addicted to the state fucking people over.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2018)

Wilf said:


> From 'Hang Nelson Mandela' to 'Fuck the NHS'. I suppose that's modern Tory students in the Brexit era - less interested in international affairs, more focused on the domestic agenda. At least they've now got one big policy idea in place for the next election.


we did get a quote from some tory youngs about what they wanted from the party 'scramble for africa 2.0'. Bare jokes.

on a probably unrelated note (or not 'jakarta is coming') I found out about a film called 'The act of killing' last night and I woke up vexed about it. Cunts everywhere.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2018)

Wilf said:


> From 'Hang Nelson Mandela' to 'Fuck the NHS'. I suppose that's modern Tory students in the Brexit era - less interested in international affairs, more focused on the domestic agenda. At least they've now got one big policy idea in place for the next election.



It was their policy for the last three elections.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> If they're targeting m/c drug users the cabinet should all look out as they all seem to have taken something



By the time you make the front benches, ruling-class immunity kicks in, _viz._ Cameron Osborne...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2018)

eoin_k said:


> By the time you make the front benches, ruling-class immunity kicks in, _viz._ Cameron Osborne...


grand to see you posting again


----------



## rekil (Oct 3, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> drawn-on Hitler moustache, check.


That shitty hand sign.


----------



## Whagwan (Oct 3, 2018)

copliker said:


> That shitty hand sign.



Star of David next to "JUDE" framed by white power hand sign.  Another classic example of Labour Anti-Semitism.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm not sure if _dickhead students being dickheads_ is really front-page stuff. Or if it should be reported anywhere in national newspapers tbh. It just makes it more accepted to report the _snowflake_ stuff from the dickhead leftwingers.


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure if _dickhead students being dickheads_ is really front-page stuff. Or if it should be reported anywhere in national newspapers tbh. It just makes it more accepted to report the _snowflake_ stuff from the dickhead leftwingers.


But always good to have this kind of shit documented for use as they climb the sparsely populated Tory ranks.

And since when did our "news" papers need an excuse/justification to excoriate the left?


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

You think it's ok to plaster some pissed up students with stupid shit written on their t-shirts on the front page of a national newspaper because they're tories? It's bullshit. It's bullshit when they do this to left-wing students, and it's bullshit now.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 3, 2018)

copliker said:


> That shitty hand sign.





Whagwan said:


> Star of David next to "JUDE" framed by white power hand sign.



Really? I had never heard of this till just now. I thought it just meant _Nice_.

 

The world is a fucked up place


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 3, 2018)

They're pretty old for students, most look like they're well into their late 20's.  I think I may know one of them (not 100% sure), in that I've played cricket against him for the last few years.  I definitely know he's involved in the tories in a some sort of capacity.  Last time I saw him he was wearing a momentum t-shit, for the irony like.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh Lordy - May has just entered the stage to give her keynote speech to Abba's Dancing Queen and she's started to dance. Followed by a couple of piss-poor jokes. Humiliating.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 3, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> Oh Lordy - May has just entered the stage to give her keynote speech to Abba's Dancing Queen and she's started to dance.


Fuck off!!


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> You think it's ok to plaster some pissed up students with stupid shit written on their t-shirts on the front page of a national newspaper because they're tories? It's bullshit. It's bullshit when they do this to left-wing students, and it's bullshit now.


So that famous picture of Cameron et al in their Bullers uniforms wasn't fair game then?

Remind me, did you object to the story of Cameron fucking a dead pig's head?

Unlike both those cases they're not being mocked for being Tories or for being pissed, but for the repulsive ideas they're expressing.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> Oh Lordy - May has just entered the stage to give her keynote speech to Abba's Dancing Queen and she's started to dance. Followed by a couple of piss-poor jokes. Humiliating.


This should be good for a few gifs.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

19force8 said:


> So that famous picture of Cameron et al in their Bullers uniforms wasn't fair game then?
> 
> Remind me, did you object to the story of Cameron fucking a dead pig's head?
> 
> Unlike both those cases they're not being mocked for being Tories or for being pissed, but for the repulsive ideas they're expressing.


those stories are about actual politicians though. this is a frontpage splash about a few kids getting pissed. can't you see the difference?


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 3, 2018)

I’ve been thinking for a while that this awkward dancing thing has been contrived a little to elicit sympathy/show her as a ‘bit of a card’ and able to laugh at herself. I wonder what other prominent Tory politician who has routinely made a fool of themselves (without harming their reputation) might have been an inspiration?


----------



## rekil (Oct 3, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> Oh Lordy - May has just entered the stage to give her keynote speech to Abba's Dancing Queen and she's started to dance. Followed by a couple of piss-poor jokes. Humiliating.





Spoiler


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 3, 2018)

Jesus she entered robot dancing to dancing queen. I had to turn over and have missed the first bit of the speech while I fucking try and reduce my facepalming


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> Really? I had never heard of this till just now. I thought it just meant _Nice_.
> 
> The world is a fucked up place



Re-appropriation of previously neutral symbols is an explicit tactic of the nu right. The aim is to make anyone pointing it out sound ridiculous. "It's just the OK sign! Jeez you snowflakes want to ban the OK symbol now? Who's the real fascist?" etc.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

Predict that May's dance will be reported as a wild success in all media.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> those stories are about actual politicians though. this is a frontpage splash about a few kids getting pissed. can't you see the difference?



Won't somebody please think of the children?


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't give a shit about those wankers: I just think that to be about to counter attacks on daft leftwing student politics etc, we need to be consistent in our approach.


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> those stories are about actual politicians though. this is a frontpage splash about a few kids getting pissed. can't you see the difference?


I get your point we all did stupid stuff when we were young and it wasn't front page news. And after all they're only expressing more crudely the ideas of Raab, Johnson, Hunt, May, etc, etc.

Newspapers are bastards, but my sympathy runs out for people who dedicate themselves to fucking over the rest of us.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm not sympathetic. I just think it's poor strategy.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> You think it's ok to plaster some pissed up students with stupid shit written on their t-shirts on the front page of a national newspaper because they're tories? It's bullshit. It's bullshit when they do this to left-wing students, and it's bullshit now.


I think it's not only OK, it's absolutely imperative!


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> I'm not sympathetic. I just think it's poor strategy.


Fair enough and if I had any say here I might argue for a kinder approach.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> Predict that May's dance will be reported as a wild success in all media.


having just watched the clip on the BBC website i find that unlikely, there was a distinct if unspoken "Oh my God" tone to their commentary


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> I'm not sympathetic. I just think it's poor strategy.



Fuck them all.
Cunt on the right is ripping the piss out of the holocaust. If he's in a university he should be chucked out.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 3, 2018)

May's Partridge impression can't be worse than Mike Reid rapping for ten minutes as happened previously, surely?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> I'm not sympathetic. I just think it's poor strategy.



Daily Mirror in 'not a radical political journal' shocker.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Daily Mirror in 'not a radical political journal' shocker.


It's not the strategy of the daily mirror I was talking about


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 3, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Re-appropriation of previously neutral symbols is an explicit tactic of the nu right. The aim is to make anyone pointing it out sound ridiculous. "It's just the OK sign! Jeez you snowflakes want to ban the OK symbol now? Who's the real fascist?" etc.



I've done a bit of reading now, and if this article is illustrative of the problem I'd tend to say a) that's pretty arcane, b) fuck them they can't have this gesture and c) it's got different meanings around the world and this is really just another. It's a distraction, basically, and I think that has to be its real value to the nu right.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2018)

19force8 said:


> I get your point we all did stupid stuff when we were young and it wasn't front page news. And after all they're only expressing more crudely the ideas of Raab, Johnson, Hunt, May, etc, etc.
> 
> Newspapers are bastards, but my sympathy runs out for people who dedicate themselves to fucking over the rest of us.


if it wasn't front page news it wasn't that stupid


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2018)

I think a distinction can be made between individual young tories doing offensive things and the _official_ Fed of Conservative Students doing offensive things. Oh, hang on, no, I don't. Fuck 'em all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck them all.
> Cunt on the right is ripping the piss out of the holocaust. If he's in a university he should be chucked out.


and if he isn't he should be admitted so he can be ejected


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh dear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Oh dear.



more proof of the auld adage that one does not rise to the occasion but sinks to the level of one's training.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> It's not the strategy of the daily mirror I was talking about



Well I posted it here because I dont have a strategy that revolves around what I post on u75, and u75 has plenty of history when it comes to imagery of tories young and old.

I wish I had a broader internet strategy, since I remain big on the potential of the network, and there probably were many years when I was searching for one and thought u75 could have some meaning in that context. Most hopes on that front ended many years ago for me when it comes to u75, entropy won here, and so I cannot take strategy lectures seriously at all. The tabloid shit is what it is, and increasingly irrelevant. Great masses of humans all networked together with access to lots of info may still be where the action is in future, and to harness its potential we do need to progress with what we are doing on it, what we focus on and how we organise. And so far it does suffer from some of the same issues as things like tv news, a certain fickleness and lack of depth, sensationalisation, an emphasis on the visual and the personal, shoot the messenger, witchhunts, scapegoats, public executions. All the same, I dont think I will be retiring the 'expose and take the piss out of tories of all ages' approach just yet, not even when it runs the risk of backfiring or isnt seen as terribly highbrow or good strategy. Not in the era of death by a thousand memes anyway.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Oh dear.



What I want to know is: did she/her team rehearse/choreograph the moves, or was she just freestyling?

Either way is not good.

"Right, Theresa, from the top. Remember to keep your elbows bolted to your hips, don't be afraid to look like a complete robot. But don't _do_ The Robot."


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

elbows said:


> Well I posted it here because I dont have a strategy that revolves around what I post on u75, and u75 has plenty of history when it comes to imagery of tories young and old.
> 
> I wish I had a broader internet strategy, since I remain big on the potential of the network, and there probably were many years when I was searching for one and thought u75 could have some meaning in that context. Most hopes on that front ended many years ago for me when it comes to u75, entropy won here, and so I cannot take strategy lectures seriously at all. The tabloid shit is what it is, and increasingly irrelevant. Great masses of humans all networked together with access to lots of info may still be where the action is in future, and to harness its potential we do need to progress with what we are doing on it, what we focus on and how we organise. And so far it does suffer from some of the same issues as things like tv news, a certain fickleness and lack of depth, sensationalisation, an emphasis on the visual and the personal, shoot the messenger, witchhunts, scapegoats, public executions. All the same, I dont think I will be retiring the 'expose and take the piss out of tories of all ages' approach just yet, not even when it runs the risk of backfiring or isnt seen as terribly highbrow or good strategy. Not in the era of death by a thousand memes anyway.


Crikey. Well, it's not an 'internet strategy' I was talking about, more political strategy in general. Accepting these kinds of risible hit pieces against our enemies opens us to accusations of hypocrisy when we object to these kinds of risible hit pieces when they're directed against our allies is all.

I'm not saying we should be mounting a defence of these freaks' privacy or anything: just that, in general, I don't think that these kinds of stories are something we should be crowing about.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> What I want to know is: did she/her team rehearse/choreograph the moves, or was she just freestyling?
> 
> Either way is not good.
> 
> "Right, Theresa, from the top. Remember to keep your elbows bolted to your hips, don't be afraid to look like a complete robot. But don't _do_ The Robot."


i thought she was going to be followed on stage by a load of cybermen who would have proceeded to assimilate those few tories not yet under their control.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> Crikey. Well, it's not an 'internet strategy' I was talking about, more political strategy in general. Accepting these kinds of risible hit pieces against our enemies opens us to accusations of hypocrisy when we object to these kinds of risible hit pieces when they're directed against our allies is all.
> 
> I'm not saying we should be mounting a defence of these freaks' privacy or anything: just that, in general, I don't think that these kinds of stories are something we should be crowing about.



Probably an admirable stance, but I will carry on crowing without due care. I'm not sure I would take the time to object to equivalent hit pieces against my allies anyway, if they'd behaved anything like those tories then I'd say they deserved the criticism, no matter how crass the hit. I suppose we all have our own choices to make about what forms of hypocrisy to avoid, and I favour not letting allies off when their behaviour leaves them open to criticism, no matter how vulgar the backlash they face.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2018)

elbows said:


> Probably an admirable stance, but I will carry on crowing without due care. I'm not sure I would take the time to object to equivalent hit pieces against my allies anyway, if they'd behaved anything like those tories then I'd say they deserved the criticism, no matter how crass the hit. I suppose we all have our own choices to make about what forms of hypocrisy to avoid, and I favour not letting allies off when their behaviour leaves them open to criticism, no matter how vulgar the backlash they face.


Tend to agree.
As far as I'm concerned any representative/s of a political party is/are fair game when it comes to conducting themselves like arses. Those that presume to govern their fellows (or aid and abet those that do) can be held to higher standards of behaviour than the rest of us.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 3, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> What I want to know is: did she/her team rehearse/choreograph the moves, or was she just freestyling?
> 
> Either way is not good.
> 
> "Right, Theresa, from the top. Remember to keep your elbows bolted to your hips, don't be afraid to look like a complete robot. But don't _do_ The Robot."



To be fair to May in the circumstances her speech (delivery rather than content) was reasonably good, especially compared to last year.

Sometimes I wonder why she doesn't just say "fuck it" and walk away. In some ways you have to admire her resilience.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 3, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> In some ways you have to admire her resilience.


If I thought it was based on anything other than delusion and self-interest, I might.

As it is, I do not.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 3, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> If I thought it was based on anything other than delusion and self-interest, I might.
> 
> As it is, I do not.



I might have to disagree with you on this.

She may be deluded (it depends on what you think she’s deluded about) but she’s never struck me as someone who only acts in her own self-interest, certainly not now. If she did she'd walk away.

Neither does she appear to have the messiah complex of Blair or the burning, almost self- destructive, ambition of Johnson.

I do actually think she’s carrying on out of what’s she sees as a sense of duty - probably to the point where it will do serious damage to her physical and mental health.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> To be fair to May in the circumstances her speech (delivery rather than content) was reasonably good, especially compared to last year.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder why she doesn't just say "fuck it" and walk away. In some ways you have to admire her resilience.




Her resilience may be of the liquid variety


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> Crikey. Well, it's not an 'internet strategy' I was talking about, more political strategy in general. Accepting these kinds of risible hit pieces against our enemies opens us to accusations of hypocrisy when we object to these kinds of risible hit pieces when they're directed against our allies is all.
> 
> I'm not saying we should be mounting a defence of these freaks' privacy or anything: just that, in general, I don't think that these kinds of stories are something we should be crowing about.



You're assuming that what our enemies accuse us of doing has any basis in what we actually do. Any kind of 'strategy' that assumes we're on a level playing field facing opponents who believe in fair play is doomed.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> I do actually think she’s carrying on out of what’s she sees as a sense of duty - probably to the point where it will do serious damage to her physical and mental health.


I remember reading recently that she holds consistency and persistence as the highest virtues. It's not important to make the right decision, but to stick to your guns and follow through on whatever decision was made.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> You're assuming that what our enemies accuse us of doing has any basis in what we actually do. Any kind of 'strategy' that assumes we're on a level playing field facing opponents who believe in fair play is doomed.


but I'm not doing that.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 3, 2018)

That's my funeral song, you fucking twitching bitch. here's hoping it works for the Tories.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 3, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Oh dear.




Even though you know its coming the toes still curl.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2018)

... and the implication being that the fawning in Africa was a worthy effort that stuck it to the EU... ( or did she "dance" anywhere else ? )
We'll be paying that idiot's pension.


----------



## agricola (Oct 3, 2018)

Crispy said:


> I remember reading recently that she holds consistency and persistence as the highest virtues. It's not important to make the right decision, but to stick to your guns and follow through on whatever decision was made.



This is true, and is probably why she appears to get on quite well with Corbyn away from politics.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2018)

teqniq said:


>



Only to be expected at a tory do surely


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> and if he isn't he should be admitted so he can be ejected


Amusingly ( and predictably) the local, hard-of-thinking tory MP Johnny Mercer quickly sought to distance his local association from the University group calling for their immediate expulsion...only to find folk going back over his twitter output of campaigning events and, you guessed it, finding him pictured doorstepping with one of the students.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Only to be expected at a tory do surely


Yes quite possibly true but what's the betting that this doesn't get much beyond the Vice piece and contrast to the furore around Labour and antisemitism. Oh and Warsi has called for an inquiry into Islamophobia in the Tory party which still hasn't happened. Why is that I wonder?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2018)

dancing fucking queen?

wouldn't one of the late era abba songs full of angst about their divorces have been more appropriate?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dancing fucking queen?
> 
> wouldn't one of the late era abba songs full of angst about their divorces have been more appropriate?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> I'm not sympathetic. I just think it's poor strategy.



It is poor strategy (early glass of red wine alert)

The problem is there isn’t a consistent “take the higher ground” from the left, it’s quite often the left that is the most “sensitive” to less than PC views, opinions, actions. When absolutely everything is being weaponised it’s difficult to not take a shot at things which appear to be an opposition open goal (To those that can interpret and be outraged by virtually anything)

Let’s be honest, social media/the internet allows people to go weapons free from the darkness of their black hearts and 90% of posts would never be uttered to the face of human beings

I’d like to think the UK Gen Pop know what is relevant, what is bullshit and what is wonky smear and propaganda and respond to the high ground.

I spent a good deal of time when the canary was getting off the ground seeding it with comments that it needed to be straight, not hype and not over egg it’s stories lest it lose some moderate readers

Certainly it feels like social media is working well for the left as the right is fairly despicable if you graze through twitter for instance.

Back on topic. Despicable douche nozzles at university get drunk and act like cunts isn’t a new story no matter what colour scarf they wear. Plymouth university is now going to pour encourage les autre these particular twats. Life altering sanctions for drunken students trying to,outdo each other in outrageousness isn’t the way forward.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 3, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Oh dear.



reminds me of...



Follow the Toff....not fucking likely


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 3, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Back on topic. Despicable douche nozzles at university get drunk and act like cunts isn’t a new story no matter what colour scarf they wear. Plymouth university is now going to pour encourage les autre these particular twats. Life altering sanctions for drunken students trying to,outdo each other in outrageousness isn’t the way forward.



Are they from Plymouth University? They're in for a nasty shock when they find out where they stand in the Tory scheme of things aren't they.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Life altering sanctions for drunken students trying to,outdo each other in outrageousness isn’t the way forward.


If punishing people for casual racism and other such cuntishness isn't the way forward, then what is?


----------



## Deej92 (Oct 3, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Even though you know its coming the toes still curl.



I feel embarrassed for her.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Certainly it feels like social media is working well for the left as the right is fairly despicable if you graze through twitter for instance.
> 
> Back on topic. Despicable douche nozzles at university get drunk and act like cunts isn’t a new story no matter what colour scarf they wear. Plymouth university is now going to pour encourage les autre these particular twats. Life altering sanctions for drunken students trying to,outdo each other in outrageousness isn’t the way forward.



Thing is that even if the tabloids vanished tomorrow, I'm not convinced this sort of story would not emerge, because it was apparently 'outrage on campus' by other students to this 'widely shared image' that first brought it into view, and even without the mainstream media social media can still magnify it and bring it to a wider audience. It will be interesting to see how the internet and people evolve in future to see if we get past the current forms of loud response to outrageous but superficial phenomenon, and spend more time on where the real action is to be found. In the meantime I'm pondering the extent that I can celebrate the decline of 'being pissed as a good excuse for all sorts of shit' without being a killjoy or throwing the young under the bus. So far I'm finding plenty to cheer about to be honest, but I would be lying if I said I didnt have any concern at all for young people getting a chance to make mistakes without them being magnified in the full public glare.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2018)

elbows said:


> but I would be lying if I said I didnt have any concern at all for young people getting a chance to make mistakes without them being magnified in the full public glare.


Unlike most people here, they were brought up in an age of camera phones and social media, so they (should) know the possible consequences of acting the cunt.
I'll find it hard to muster a single fuck if they all get expelled.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Unlike most people here, they were brought up in an age of camera phones and social media, so they (should) know the possible consequences of acting the cunt.
> I'll find it hard to muster up a single fuck if they all get expelled.



Yeah, my concerns clearly dont stretch very far in this case or I wouldnt have posted the Mirror front page and been prepared to justify it in the face of criticism.


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)

that looks a bit Aphex Twin


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

elbows said:


> Thing is that even if the tabloids vanished tomorrow, I'm not convinced this sort of story would not emerge, because it was apparently 'outrage on campus' by other students to this 'widely shared image' that first brought it into view, and even without the mainstream media social media can still magnify it and bring it to a wider audience. It will be interesting to see how the internet and people evolve in future to see if we get past the current forms of loud response to outrageous but superficial phenomenon, and spend more time on where the real action is to be found. In the meantime I'm pondering the extent that I can celebrate the decline of 'being pissed as a good excuse for all sorts of shit' without being a killjoy or throwing the young under the bus. So far I'm finding plenty to cheer about to be honest, but I would be lying if I said I didnt have any concern at all for young people getting a chance to make mistakes without them being magnified in the full public glare.


I've no problem at all with _outrage on campus_, or with this stuff having consequences. I just don't think the front page of a national newspaper is an ok consequence.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 3, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dancing fucking queen?
> 
> wouldn't one of the late era abba songs full of angst about their divorces have been more appropriate?


----------



## elbows (Oct 3, 2018)

teqniq said:


> that looks a bit Aphex Twin



I find it hard to resist posting more by the artist, who is probably becoming fairly well known and has quite the style, but I will restrain myself with just one more. OK I'm cheating, its four more in one tweet.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> those stories are about actual politicians though. this is a frontpage splash about a few kids getting pissed. can't you see the difference?



I'd say they're tomorrow's Tory shits in larval form.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)

Oops


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

NoXion said:


> I'd say they're tomorrow's Tory shits in larval form.


Dude, they're at Plymouth Uni. I'm no snob about former polytechnics, but the Tory party certainly is.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 3, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Oops



That would be a shame.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 3, 2018)

killer b said:


> Dude, they're at Plymouth Uni. I'm no snob about former polytechnics, but the Tory party certainly is.



Does one always have to gone to Oxford/Oxbridge/Cambridge to qualify as a Tory shit? The vermin have to get their footsoldiers from somewhere. Hell, they still need at least some working class people to vote for them as I understand it. I don't think Tories should be given a free pass if they have a working class background. Political responsibility has to kick in at some point, right?

I dunno about anyone else, but I somehow managed to be a foolish young man without drawing on a Hitler moustache on myself, or otherwise daubing myself with anti-working class and anti-Semitic crap.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Oops



Magic stuff


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Magic stuff


One can at least hope so.


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Does one always have to gone to Oxford/Oxbridge/Cambridge to qualify as a Tory shit? The vermin have to get their footsoldiers from somewhere. Hell, they still need at least some working class people to vote for them as I understand it. I don't think Tories should be given a free pass if they have a working class background. Political responsibility has to kick in at some point, right?
> 
> I dunno about anyone else, but I somehow managed to be a foolish young man without drawing on a Hitler moustache on myself, or otherwise daubing myself with anti-working class and anti-Semitic crap.


I've never drawn a hitler moustache on myself (I don't think), but I did loads of shit when I was younger that was pretty shameful. Sure we mostly have.

Anyway, I'm not advocating a free pass, just saying that a monstering on the front page of a national newspaper isn't ok for people like this doing something like that.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 3, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Does one always have to gone to Oxford/Oxbridge/Cambridge to qualify as a Tory shit?



Nope. Exeter Uni's quite a well known young conservatives place. Durham has its share too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> If they're targeting m/c drug users the cabinet should all look out as they all seem to have taken something



Fucking Largactyl by the state of the cunts.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> Oh Lordy - May has just entered the stage to give her keynote speech to Abba's Dancing Queen and she's started to dance. Followed by a couple of piss-poor jokes. Humiliating.



Liar!!! 

That wasn't dancing, that was her attempting to navigate a lump of cack down her trouser-leg.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2018)

19force8 said:


> Fair enough and if I had any say here I might argue for a kinder approach.



Fucking hippy.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## TopCat (Oct 3, 2018)

May does have a level of dogged/deranged endurance that is becoming remarkable.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> That would be a shame.


Yeah, but, y'know, the winner takes it all...


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2018)

TopCat said:


> May does have a level of dogged/deranged endurance that is becoming remarkable.


Like John Major, but without the peas.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Unlike most people here, they were brought up in an age of camera phones and social media, so they (should) know the possible consequences of acting the cunt.
> I'll find it hard to muster a single fuck if they all get expelled.


I doubt that the business will actually turn down their payment of 27k tbh...but obviously those who are actually in the party will likely face some sort of temporary sanction.


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 3, 2018)

This is hilarious:



How far gone do you have to be to have enjoyed that entrance for its superlative cool?


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## MickiQ (Oct 3, 2018)

Well the conference  was a bit of washout, after all the talk of Tory disarray leading up to the conference, I was looking forward to Thunderdome but all we got was that feeble Mamma Mia audition?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 3, 2018)

You'd have thought she would have chosen 'Money money money' for her and hubby.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 3, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> If punishing people for casual racism and other such cuntishness isn't the way forward, then what is?



Are you happy to have them binned off their university courses in disgrace?

Obviously Plymouth uni isn’t the pinnacle of academic achievement


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Are you happy to have them binned off their university courses in disgrace?
> 
> Obviously Plymouth uni isn’t the pinnacle of academic achievement



Universities don't turn down the £27k lightly these days.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 4, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Universities don't turn down the £27k lightly these days.



Fair point, where does commerciality part from ethics etc


----------



## existentialist (Oct 4, 2018)

19force8 said:


> This is hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> How far gone do you have to be to have enjoyed that entrance for its superlative cool?



Beyond redemption, I should think...


----------



## Poi E (Oct 4, 2018)

19force8 said:


> This is hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> How far gone do you have to be to have enjoyed that entrance for its superlative cool?




Quite the toadying moron, that BBC shill.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 4, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Are you happy to have them binned off their university courses in disgrace?



I am.

If adults choose to spend their evenings publicly mocking the holocaust that is up to them. Either Plymouth University condones that or they take sanctions.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 4, 2018)

There's something about Tory youths that stirs up ancient ancestral hatreds in me and I can't help but think fuck em. It's probably not a sound political strategy but I don't think that matters as I'm not exactly influential. 

I hope they are executed for their t shirts.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2018)

SpineyNorman said:


> It's probably not a sound political strategy but I don't think that matters as I'm not exactly influential.


What rot. Of course you're influential, we all are. Why would we bother talking about or acting politically if the things we do or say don't have the capacity to change things? Is all this just whingeing?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 4, 2018)

killer b said:


> What rot. Of course you're influential, we all are. Why would we bother talking about or acting politically if the things we do or say don't have the capacity to change things? Is all this just whingeing?



In my case yes, definitely.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Like John Major, but without the peas.



Or pronouncing "want" as "wunt". Or fucking Edwina Currie.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2018)

19force8 said:


> This is hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> How far gone do you have to be to have enjoyed that entrance for its superlative cool?




How far? About 3g of the finest Peruvian flake, I'd say.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Are you happy to have them binned off their university courses in disgrace?
> 
> Obviously Plymouth uni isn’t the pinnacle of academic achievement



Just stick them in the stocks for a week. After a sound birching, of course.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2018)

SpineyNorman said:


> There's something about Tory youths that stirs up ancient ancestral hatreds in me and I can't help but think fuck em. It's probably not a sound political strategy but I don't think that matters as I'm not exactly influential.
> 
> I hope they are executed for their t shirts.



As I often say to people calling for death, what a waste of good labour. Send them to South Georgia to take part in one of Pickman's model 's spectacular and much-needed construction projects. Perhaps mining stone by hand for the Friendship Bridge to Buenos Aires?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2018)

SpineyNorman said:


> There's something about Tory youths that stirs up ancient ancestral hatreds in me and I can't help but think fuck em. It's probably not a sound political strategy but I don't think that matters as I'm not exactly influential.
> 
> I hope they are executed for their t shirts.


The very notion of Conservative youth is obscene and an affront to nature.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2018)

brogdale said:


> The very notion of Conservative youth is obscene and an affront to nature.


a few months of mining at sappho point will learn them


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2018)

excellent mining weather in the south atlantic 


Spoiler


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2018)

a map showing the approximate line of the grytviken - buenos aires friendship bridge.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2018)

Hand hewn granite construction- a symbol of our diligence and workmanship


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 4, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> dancing fucking queen?
> 
> wouldn't one of the late era abba songs full of angst about their divorces have been more appropriate?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 4, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> If punishing people for casual racism and other such cuntishness isn't the way forward, then what is?



Proportionality. Unfortunately these chimps are going to get the full weight knee jerk of the university, the Conservative party and the real head kick while down of spending the rest of their lives with this hovering above them when anyone ever googles their name. It’s no longer the case of yesterday’s news tomorrow’s chip wrapper

I’m not defending the odious creatures


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 4, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> Are you happy to have them binned off their university courses in disgrace?
> 
> Obviously Plymouth uni isn’t the pinnacle of academic achievement


Yes, I believe that would be a fitting punishment.
If they had left university and were in jobs, and this picture appeared in the paper, I'm quite sure they would lose their jobs, and rightly so.




bellaozzydog said:


> Proportionality. Unfortunately these chimps are going to get the full weight knee jerk of the university, the Conservative party and the real head kick while down of spending the rest of their lives with this hovering above them when anyone ever googles their name. It’s no longer the case of yesterday’s news tomorrow’s chip wrapper
> 
> I’m not defending the odious creatures


I hope that is the case. I hope anyone who Googles any of their names for the next 50 years knows the sort of person they are. Maybe it'll serve as a lesson to like-minded horrible racist cunts.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2018)

brogdale said:


> The very notion of Conservative youth is obscene and an affront to nature.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Hand hewn granite construction- a symbol of our diligence and workmanship


the south georgia tourist board is preparing an advertising campaign around the bridge being built out of tory bones


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


>


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2018)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 148781


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 4, 2018)

Perhaps we could instead persuade doctors of traditional Chinese medicine that the ground-up bones of Young Conservatives are a far better aphrodiasiac than any part of a rhino or tiger? The resultant poaching industry could provide jobs for thousands of disaffected youth in our cities.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Perhaps we could instead persuade doctors of traditional Chinese medicine that the ground-up bones of Young Conservatives are a far better aphrodiasiac than any part of a rhino or tiger? The resultant poaching industry could provide jobs for thousands of disaffected youth in our cities.



An interesting suggestion but not sure ingesting tories is a great idea. Not that easy to swallow and very much a difficult exit...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Perhaps we could instead persuade doctors of traditional Chinese medicine that the ground-up bones of Young Conservatives are a far better aphrodiasiac than any part of a rhino or tiger? The resultant poaching industry could provide jobs for thousands of disaffected youth in our cities.



chummy here could feed a family of four for a month or more


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 4, 2018)

There was a Conservative Youth group at my college (in Blackburn).

We called them the 'cunts'.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 4, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> As I often say to people calling for death, what a waste of good labour. Send them to South Georgia to take part in one of Pickman's model 's spectacular and much-needed construction projects. Perhaps mining stone by hand for the Friendship Bridge to Buenos Aires?



Good point well made


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 4, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


>


Jarvis Cocker in the middle there.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2018)

SpineyNorman said:


> Jarvis Cocker in the middle there.


Too good an opportunity to miss...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## treelover (Oct 4, 2018)

There are some Tories, Robert Halfon, Jake Berry, who are attempting to fight on/addresss working class concerns, particularly in the run down towns, (something Lisa Nandy is doing for Labour) it is nascent, but maybe grow.


----------



## treelover (Oct 4, 2018)

> ust another great example of how the Coastal Communities Fund is helping projects such as @hilda_pit in #SouthShields create new economic opportunities and build social capital in communities along the #GreatBritishCoast.



A Berry Tweet


----------



## teqniq (Oct 4, 2018)

Fuck the vermin, basically. The road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## treelover (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm just pointing out, there is a reorientation amongst some Tories,


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 4, 2018)

A rhetorical one maybe.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 4, 2018)

treelover said:


> I'm just pointing out, there is a reorientation amongst some Tories,



What, to a sort of national socialism?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2018)

treelover said:


> There are some Tories, Robert Halfon, Jake Berry, who are attempting to fight on/addresss working class concerns, particularly in the run down towns, (something Lisa Nandy is doing for Labour) it is nascent, but maybe grow.


Did you not notice theresa may setting out her answer to wc concerns about immigration? Surprised you left her off your list


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


>


To be fair, even in 2015, she was doing 'Big fish, little fish, cardboard box'.


----------



## 19force8 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 148763


Damn! It seems you can find it with an Ordinance Survey map.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 5, 2018)

Sappho Point has a lovely ring to it. As do the sounds of pick axes on rocks.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Sappho Point has a lovely ring to it. As do the sounds of pick axes on rocks.


I fear that yer average posho Tory pick wielding will be pathetic enough to be inaudible over the sound of the Flails Of Encouragement . No matter, the longer it takes, the more gainful employment gained...


----------



## Poi E (Oct 5, 2018)

"Work shall set you free" would be a suitable for the welcome sign. Capitalists will appreciate this reference to the fruits of endeavour.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

Poi E said:


> "Work shall set you free" would be a suitable for the welcome sign. Capitalists will appreciate this reference to the fruits of endeavour.


the welcome sign states:

welcome to grytviken, twinned with zhigansk

buenos aires 1730m

work harder and faster to expiate your crimes and encourage international proletarian solidarity


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I fear that yer average posho Tory pick wielding will be pathetic enough to be inaudible over the sound of the Flails Of Encouragement . No matter, the longer it takes, the more gainful employment gained...


yes, ruddy yurts' album 'the flails of encouragement' will play in the background.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 5, 2018)

Couldn't this worthwhile enterprise be enhanced by introducing some perverse internal market mechanisms such as those currently prevalent in public life? Pickaxes are expensive. If they break them, they should take responsibility and use their bare hands rather than waste the state's resources until the next budget allocation. The bridge needs to come in under budget :wink:


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

eatmorecheese said:


> Couldn't this worthwhile enterprise be enhanced by introducing some perverse internal market mechanisms such as those currently prevalent in public life? Pickaxes are expensive. If they break them, they should take responsibility and use their bare hands rather than waste the state's resources until the next budget allocation. The bridge needs to come in under budget :wink:


as so often in life, the bridge project is at least as much about the journey as the completion. in any case, the expropriated wealth of the former people will go a long way to paying for the exercise


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> as so often in life, the bridge project is at least as much about the journey as the completion. in any case, the expropriated wealth of the former people will go a long way to paying for the exercise


That may be so, but I think there is a moral obligation not to sink to their level by recklessly spending the expropriated money. Far better that it be spent on the comfort of the guards and co-ordinators than it is wasted on such fripperies as replacing - or, for that matter, sanding - the handles of pick axes.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 148870


You don't think that's rather a friendly colour for such a sign?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> That may be so, but I think there is a moral obligation not to sink to their level by recklessly spending the expropriated money. Far better that it be spent on the comfort of the guards and co-ordinators than it is wasted on such fripperies as replacing - or, for that matter, sanding - the handles of pick axes.


as part of the project is concerned with the personal development of the workforce, such as it is, and with equipping them with transferable skills they can take to any similar employment in future, the former people will be given extensive training in making field expedient bridge-building materials from the resources on south georgia. in addition, they will learn carpentry and masonry skills from the construction of their accommodation, and agriculture from growing their own food. contact between the bridge-builders and the canal-diggers will encourage swapping of ideas at the regular team meetings. no expense will be spared to provide these workshy fops and parasites with the motivation to fully engage with this new work programme.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> You don't think that's rather a friendly colour for such a sign?


it is a welcome sign and as such no expense will be spared to provide a welcome sign made by former people in a gb re-education facility.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

,


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 148875


I had rather hoped that he might spend longer there, but that might constitute cruel and unusual punishment for the, ah, "delegates".


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I had rather hoped that he might spend longer there, but that might constitute cruel and unusual punishment for the, ah, "delegates".


he will be playing the inaugural grytviken wickerman festival


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> he will be playing the inaugural grytviken wickerman festival


Hopefully he'll attend of his own volition.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Hopefully he'll attend of his own volition.


doesn't matter whether he wants to be there or not, and i doubt he'll be too pleased with the denoument. but be there he'll be.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> doesn't matter whether he wants to be there or not, and i doubt he'll be too pleased with the denoument. but be there he'll be.


Didn't Sergeant Howie have to attend of his own volition, in order for the burning session to be legit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Didn't Sergeant Howie have to attend of his own volition, in order for the burning session to be legit?


yeh but that was under the scottish rite. this isn't.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 5, 2018)

Wicker penguin?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

eatmorecheese said:


> Wicker penguin?


by no means, we have no desire to upset the penguins of south georgia


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 5, 2018)

I do believe that the remains of two British military helicopters still lie on the Fortuna Glacier. They'll make handy lodgings for the workforce to retire to each evening. Waste not, want not.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2018)

cruel necessity as Cromwell said.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I do believe that the remains of two British military helicopters still lie on the Fortuna Glacier. They'll make handy lodgings for the workforce to retire to each evening. Waste not, want not.



Give them with the option of recreating a flight of the Phoenix escape style using the carcasses of downed choppers. A 24/7 live streaming spectacle for the public


----------



## kebabking (Oct 5, 2018)

i'm pretty sure one of the Wessex's has been swallowed up by the glacier and that the other is in bits - there's a fairly (ish) structurally complete, though completely riddled, Argentine Puma Helicopter near Grytviken...

personally i'm somewhat disappointed by Pickman's model's lack of ambition for this Friendship Bridge/Labour Camp - surely an Arc of Fraternal Solidarity is called for, starting in the South Sandwich Islands, a mere 400 miles south of South Georgia, and a place so desolate, so inhospitable, so utterly incompatable with life, that people from Aberdeen make jokes about it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

kebabking said:


> i'm pretty sure one of the Wessex's has been swallowed up by the glacier and that the other is in bits - there's a fairly (ish) structurally complete, though completely riddled, Argentine Puma Helicopter near Grytviken...
> 
> personally i'm somewhat disappointed by Pickman's model's lack of ambition for this Friendship Bridge/Labour Camp - surely an Arc of Fraternal Solidarity is called for, starting in the South Sandwich Islands, a mere 400 miles south of South Georgia, and a place so desolate, so inhospitable, so utterly incompatable with life, that people from Aberdeen make jokes about it.


the south sandwich - grytviken link is being planned as we type, and is being reserved for elements of the labour party and lib dems.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the south sandwich - grytviken link is being planned as we type, and is being reserved for elements of the labour party and lib dems.



i look forward to seeing your outline sketch Comrade, and would urge you to consider completing a full circle of where-the-_fuck_-are-we by exdending your vision to take in Cape Horn, Elephant Island and the the South Shetland Islands..


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 5, 2018)

Ultimately a chain of small islands around the southern ocean joining Tierra del Fuego with New Zealand in each direction.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> Ultimately a chain of small islands around the southern ocean joining Tierra del Fuego with New Zealand in each direction.


I'm not sure there are sufficient bones in the ruling classes of all the world for such a structure. But we'll give it a go


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> cruel necessity as Cromwell said.


To hell or er to hell as Cromwell would have said if he'd had the notion of sending all the royalists to the islands of the nether atlantick


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> To hell or er to hell as Cromwell would have said if he'd had the notion of sending all the royalists to the islands of the nether atlantick


I landed in Connacht, for my sins.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2018)

Police Commissioner: ‘I genuinely believe the Prime Minister is delusional…’


----------



## agricola (Oct 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the south sandwich - grytviken link is being planned as we type, and is being reserved for elements of the labour party and lib dems.



"die linke" in all senses of the term, then


----------



## Nylock (Oct 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the south sandwich - grytviken link is being planned as we type, and is being reserved for elements of the labour party and lib dems.


Do not forget that the grytviken to port Stanley link route needs budgetary approval soon, comrade!


----------



## Nylock (Oct 6, 2018)

Grytviken: road transport hub of the south Atlantic


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2018)

Nylock said:


> Grytviken: road transport hub of the south Atlantic


The masterstroke will be making Jeremy Clarkson road test the bridge


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> The masterstroke will be making Jeremy Clarkson road test the bridge


Genius.
Remember the piece to camera when in Vietnam he looked at the bridge and asked if there was a slant on the bridge? The people's channel could re-enact that very scene as Clarkson's car careers off the bridge into the icy waters of the South Atlantic.
In homage to the oh so subtle casual racism of the (former) state broadcaster the voice-over (comrade Danny Dyer ?) could enquire disarmingly..."Is there a cunt on that bridge?" and waiting for the last bubbles to emerge from the sinking Astra, answer to the grateful peoples' viewership..."Nope, not any more; long live the peoples' fraternal bridge of internationalism!"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2018)

bridge of bones


----------



## teqniq (Oct 14, 2018)

How the fuck is this even possible?

Tories take four-point lead over Labour despite Brexit troubles


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 14, 2018)

Surely a freak or outlying poll??


----------



## teqniq (Oct 14, 2018)

One could only but hope. I notice they provide no link to the poll and I wouldn't put it past the Graun/Observer to muddy the waters as they most definitely don't want to see a Labour government.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 14, 2018)

That sounds a bit conspiranoid?

More likely a single poll that's accurate as a one-off snapshot, but hopefully totally out of line from other polls. We'll need to wait for some other polls.

In any case May entered the 2017 election campaign with the Tories on a double digit lead, and look how that ended up </strawclutching}


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2018)

teqniq said:


> How the fuck is this even possible?
> 
> Tories take four-point lead over Labour despite Brexit troubles


Almost as though people are somehow being convinced to vote against their own class interests.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 14, 2018)

William of Walworth I suppose it may sound a bit conspiranoid until you consider that the publications are very much part of the establishment and many vested interests feel threatened by the prospect of the current Labour party taking charge.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 14, 2018)

yougov's had 37-41 for about a week now


----------



## teqniq (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2018)

teqniq said:


>


Thousands of them will die by the time of the next scheduled election


----------



## Poi E (Oct 14, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Almost as though people are somehow being convinced to vote against their own class interests.



Up in Barnsley and a Thatcher-loathing mate thinks Boris is just what the country needs. I'm lost.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm blaming it on starmers words at conference, based on 'I recon' and 'Stands to reason'


----------



## brogdale (Oct 14, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Up in Barnsley and a Thatcher-loathing mate thinks Boris is just what the country needs. I'm lost.


It's not without reason that such dangerous extremists are styled as _populists._


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 14, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Thousands of them will die by the time of the next scheduled election


Shhhh...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 14, 2018)

teqniq said:


>


the other polls (survation etc) have all been far kinder. Fuck knows with polls anymore but I follow them anyway. Still within the 5 point margin for error, labour would still expect an immediate bounce in the case of a GE. 
I recon these lot are going to hang on grimly till 2022, propped up by those cunts. But who knows, its a volatile time. Grim christmas at number 10.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 14, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> the other polls (survation etc) have all been far kinder. Fuck knows with polls anymore but I follow them anyway. Still within the 5 point margin for error, labour would still expect an immediate bounce in the case of a GE.
> I recon these lot are going to hang on grimly till 2022, propped up by those cunts. But who knows, its a volatile time. Grim christmas at number 10.


At number 10 in every street. And quite a lot of the other numbers, too.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 14, 2018)

William of Walworth said:


> Surely a freak or outlying poll??


The polls have been like this for months, sometimes a small Tory lead, sometimes a small labour one, that implies they're so close that any perceived lead is down to which particular people they ask on the day, 4 points is going to come down to what 35-40 people? plus asking people how they would vote in a GE tomorrow is a bit of a hypothetical question, everyone knows there isn't a GE tomorrow.
Anyone claiming this poll is significant truly is clutching at straws.


DotCommunist said:


> the other polls (survation etc) have all been far kinder. Fuck knows with polls anymore but I follow them anyway. Still within the 5 point margin for error, labour would still expect an immediate bounce in the case of a GE.
> I recon these lot are going to hang on grimly till 2022, propped up by those cunts. But who knows, its a volatile time. Grim christmas at number 10.


I agree they will hang on as long as they can since they must know that unless a miracle occurs the next GE is going to be far too close to call, they've been fortunate in that none of their MP's have pegged it yet.


----------



## RedStag (Oct 14, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> So - lets make this thread an ongoing  heartwarming chronicle of the spats, backstabbing, u-turns, humiliations, pratfalls, cluster fucks, face palms and disintegrations of natural party of government until the day that vengeful voters hammer an electoral stake into its heart (if they can find it).
> 
> (obviously their will be another sequel as they always manage to arise again from the grave - but that could be some time off and lets enjoy the moment)


You're talking about Labour right?


----------



## Smangus (Oct 14, 2018)

many people, old and new labour voters not convinced by corbyn.


----------



## Santino (Oct 14, 2018)

Smangus said:


> many people, old and new labour voters not convinced by corbyn.


Can I interest you in a twice-weekly Guardian column?


----------



## Smangus (Oct 14, 2018)

Santino said:


> Can I interest you in a twice-weekly Guardian column?


love to , how much u offering?


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 14, 2018)

Smangus : £90 an hour plus perks? And take your time like?


----------



## Smangus (Oct 14, 2018)

William of Walworth said:


> Smangus : £90 an hour plus perks? And take your time like?




 No worries mate , a good hachet job is never rushed!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 18, 2018)

Army-barmy Johnny takes things to a new level.

"...shit show..." 



9 jaw-dropping moments in Tory MP Johnny Mercer's 's**t show' interview


----------



## Old Spark (Oct 18, 2018)

teqniq said:


> How the fuck is this even possible?
> 
> Tories take four-point lead over Labour despite Brexit troubles



Brain says Yougov ,due to sampling or turnout assumptions have been showing tory leads for a while.

Guts says In a war many voters support their government


----------



## Old Spark (Oct 18, 2018)

Peston says May faces Robert Peel movement ..

Either its permanent customs union membership,passed with labour votes, and tories would prob split and eventually johnson(moseley),davis etc would merge with faragists or its a hard brexit with unknown economic and political consequences.


Theresa May's one shot at a Brexit deal


----------



## Smangus (Oct 18, 2018)

Old Spark said:


> Peston says May faces Robert Peel movement ..
> 
> Either its permanent customs union membership,passed with labour votes, and tories would prob split and eventually johnson(moseley),davis etc would merge with faragists or its a hard brexit with unknown economic and political consequences.
> 
> ...



If labour had some sense they'd do that and permanently disable the Tories, let them fuck themselves right up in the aftermath.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 19, 2018)

logivcally they should - but they are all mates behind the scenes anyway - The only honesty on display is from the DUP


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 19, 2018)

Smangus said:


> If labour had some sense they'd do that and permanently disable the Tories, let them fuck themselves right up in the aftermath.



I suspect they will do this at the final whistle to gain maximum credit for saving us all from tory incompetence.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suspect they will do this at the final whistle to gain maximum credit for saving us all from tory incompetence.


I keep having the feeling that this was May's (economic remainarian) strategy all the way from the outset. Colluding with the supra-state to engineer a situation (the only situation) that could neutralise the swivel-eyed loons on her benches.
Bring the whole fucking thing to a straight choice between the precipice of economic collapse or BrINO, knowing she could rely on many of the anti-Corbyn PLP to dutifully file through the division for some sort of BrINO to save the nation/GFA etc.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suspect they will do this at the final whistle to gain maximum credit for saving us all from tory incompetence.


Labour are in a bit of a bind here, their primary aim is to get shut of May and force a GE, but their only real policy on Brexit is stay in the customs union, if she comes back and offers that and they vote it down, they'll be accused of hypocrisy fighting a campaign that includes doing what they've just voted against.
It's no good them forcing a general election if they decrease their chance of winning it and it is going to be a hard slog anyway without people believing they've done the same as the Tories and put Party before Country
I agree with you,  Corbyn's best move would be to hold his nose and prop her up and wait for a later chance to see the back of her.


brogdale said:


> I keep having the feeling that this was May's (economic remainarian) strategy all the way from the outset. Colluding with the supra-state to engineer a situation (the only situation) that could neutralise the swivel-eyed loons on her benches.
> Bring the whole fucking thing to a straight choice between the precipice of economic collapse or BrINO, knowing she could rely on many of the anti-Corbyn PLP to dutifully file through the division for some sort of BrINO to save the nation/GFA etc.


No I don't think so, I think she's probably known all along it would come to this but she has contnued to cling to the hope that the EU would blink first and give her something that would enable her to deliver Brexit and more importantly save her political career and it has taken her this long to accept they won't. Whatever else May is finished even if the Tories limp on to 2022, they'll dump her at least a year before tha.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 19, 2018)

Old Spark said:


> Peston says May faces Robert Peel movement ..
> 
> Either its permanent customs union membership,passed with labour votes, and tories would prob split and eventually johnson(moseley),davis etc would merge with faragists or its a hard brexit with unknown economic and political consequences.
> 
> ...



Sounds very plausible. However - and I have unsuccessfully googled it - what is a Robert Peel moment?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> Sounds very plausible. However - and I have unsuccessfully googled it - what is a Robert Peel moment?


Corn Laws innit.
Won in Parliament, then had to resign as PM.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2018)

isvicthere? said:


> Sounds very plausible. However - and I have unsuccessfully googled it - what is a Robert Peel moment?


He forced through the abolition of the Corn Laws, but only with the help of the opposition, and was immediately brought down by his own side straight after.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks, Brogdale and Belboid.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 19, 2018)

I can't see May doing that much damage to the tories as she is such a party loyalist.  Hard Brexit it is then.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 19, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> I can't see May doing that much damage to the tories as she is such a party loyalist.  Hard Brexit it is then.



There is no option on the table that doesn't completely fuck the tories.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> There is no option on the table that doesn't completely fuck the tories.



A reasonably successful hard brexit would strengthen their hand significantly.  The remain side will just go along anyway because it suits there financial lust for the tories of any flavour to be in power.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> A reasonably successful hard brexit


That's akin to a fuck that leaves your virginity intact


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 19, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> A reasonably successful hard brexit would strengthen their hand significantly.



And a flock of unicorns parading through Trafalgar Square might do likewise, but that's not relevant either.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 19, 2018)

belboid said:


> That's akin to a fuck that leaves your virginity intact





SpookyFrank said:


> And a flock of unicorns parading through Trafalgar Square might do likewise, but that's not relevant either.



tbh I don't know how anyone can be confident of any outcome at the moment.  I've not the foggiest how this will all play out and what the mid to long term results will be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> tbh I don't know how anyone can be confident of any outcome at the moment.  I've not the foggiest how this will all play out and what the mid to long term results will be.


It will end in tears mark my words


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> It will end in tears mark my words



And the day you die will be a day that ends in Y.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> And the day you die will be a day that ends in Y.


Good point. I will use the French words for days from now on.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 19, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> tbh I don't know how anyone can be confident of any outcome at the moment.  I've not the foggiest how this will all play out and what the mid to long term results will be.


There's only one bit of the outcome we can confidently predict: there is going to be one almighty explosion within the Tory party. They've been heading for it for 30 years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> There's only one bit of the outcome we can confidently predict: there is going to be one almighty explosion within the Tory party. They've been heading for it for 30 years.


Boris Johnson in a suicide vest in committee room 15


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2018)

Tory MP calls government 'a s***show' and admits he wouldn't vote Conservative


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 21, 2018)

May has an appointment with the 1922 committee this week which she hasn't said she will attend yet. Could this be the end? 

Tories tell Theresa May to 'bring her own noose' to meeting | Metro News


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 21, 2018)

a plague on all their houses.every single one of them in all parties participating on this duplicitious shambling excuse for democracy.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 21, 2018)

not one noose needed , but 650. the noose factories should be tasked with fulfilling their quota.

as you can tell, I am slightly less enamopured with this system and its gladhanding scum


----------



## teqniq (Oct 21, 2018)

I think we are broadly in agreement on that one.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 21, 2018)

teqniq said:


> May has an appointment with the 1922 committee this week which she hasn't said she will attend yet. Could this be the end?
> 
> Tories tell Theresa May to 'bring her own noose' to meeting | Metro News


You wonder what thy think this might actually achieve, dumping May won't change the facts, they still don't have a majority in Parliament, the EU won't change its position, the Irish border won't magically evaporate.
Swapping one leader the party can't unite behind for another leader they can't unite behind isn't really going to achieve much.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 21, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> You wonder what thy think this might actually achieve, dumping May won't change the facts, they still don't have a majority in Parliament, the EU won't change its position, the Irish border won't magically evaporate.
> Swapping one leader the party can't unite behind for another leader they can't unite behind isn't really going to achieve much.


it might do. The challenging disaster capitalist hard brexiters must reckon that if in the hot seat they can commit and push through a no deal (past parliament too - the whole meaningful vote thing could be a house of cards), or will go down trying. If they oust her they might get their way just by getting to March 19th (or earlier) with nothing else in place. This could get very dirty.
Thing is May will probably win anyway, but the distraction will just make the whole Shit Show all the more entertaining.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 21, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> a plague on all their houses.every single one of them in all parties participating on this duplicitious shambling excuse for democracy.



End the Union and scare the fuckers some more.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 21, 2018)

teqniq said:


> May has an appointment with the 1922 committee this week which she hasn't said she will attend yet. Could this be the end?
> 
> Tories tell Theresa May to 'bring her own noose' to meeting | Metro News



It could be they have enough letters to bring a vote of no confidence. That doesn't mean she wouldn't win such a vote. I suspect plan A for most of the tory party is still to hang the whole Brexit shitshow round May's shoulders and then throw her under the bus afterwards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 148775
> a map showing the approximate line of the grytviken - buenos aires friendship bridge.



this should give the grytviken - buenos aires project some impetus


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> It could be they have enough letters to bring a vote of no confidence. That doesn't mean she wouldn't win such a vote. I suspect plan A for most of the tory party is still to hang the whole Brexit shitshow round May's shoulders and then throw her under the bus afterwards.


Yeah and even now I think there will be a deal of some description. In theory she can't get a deal that A. Brussels will agree to + B. the headbangers will agree to, but in practice she will. It might be a dreadful deal for the UK, but that's not what it's about. The only thing in play for May is getting a deal and, in a tiny way, exorcising her foolish decision to call the 2017 election. But there will be a deal, because that's what establishments, politicians and the rest end up doing. But for all those reasons, May will be challenged after the deal is done, or may resign. And binning her will be the sacrifice that stops the tories splitting. I have a feeling that in 12/18 months Labour will be in no stronger position than they are now. The whole Brexit negotiations charade seems to have existed outside of the normal day to day set of things that voters/poll respondents consider.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 22, 2018)

Neither Labour not Tory voters know what their parties' policies are in respect of Brexit. Given that, it's not surprising the effect seems minimal.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Neither Labour not Tory voters know what their parties' policies are in respect of Brexit. Given that, it's not surprising the effect seems minimal.


But the very stability of the polls is significant. Given the state of the Tory Party, you'd normally be expecting _something_ to happen in the polls.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 22, 2018)

It _has _happened. Total rock solid patient polarisation.


----------



## killer b (Oct 22, 2018)

Yeah, it happened in July last year. But I'm not sure how rock solid it is - Under the current leaderships, yes. But both of those are liable to change (tories more than Labour, but Corbyn is an old man...).


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2018)

Wilf said:


> But the very stability of the polls is significant. Given the state of the Tory Party, you'd normally be expecting _something_ to happen in the polls.


Not really: the collapse of both UKIP and the Liberal Democrats means that diehard anti Labour voters have nowhere else to go


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2018)

Streathamite said:


> Not really: the collapse of both UKIP and the Liberal Democrats means that diehard anti Labour voters have nowhere else to go


Over beachy head leaps to mind tho


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 23, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> You wonder what thy think this might actually achieve, dumping May won't change the facts, they still don't have a majority in Parliament, the EU won't change its position, the Irish border won't magically evaporate.
> Swapping one leader the party can't unite behind for another leader they can't unite behind isn't really going to achieve much.


Except that an intransigent ultra as PM could cause us to crash out by something as basic as running the clock down. Some Tory MPs are mad enough to think that would be a fair outcome. And I bet you in that scenario there's a majority in the party for seeing the oncoming trainwreck and continuing to toe the line regardless so they can continue to draw an MP's salary for another 4 years...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 23, 2018)

Wolveryeti said:


> Except that an intransigent ultra as PM could cause us to crash out by something as basic as running the clock down. Some Tory MPs are mad enough to think that would be a fair outcome. And I bet you in that scenario there's a majority in the party for seeing the oncoming train wreck and continuing to toe the line regardless so they can continue to draw an MP's salary for another 4 years...



nah - only a handful of headbanger brexiteers would go for a no deal crash out. Any government that allowed or enabled such a total fuckarama would be out of power for generations. Its the sort of ideologically driven self destruction that is only carried out by bat shit totalitarian regimes like pol pots cambodia. 
Virtually every locus of power within the UK is vehemently opposed to crashing out - it is not going to be allowed to happen


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> nah - only a handful of headbanger brexiteers would go for a no deal crash out. Any government that allowed or enabled such a total fuckarama would be out of power for generations. Its the sort of ideologically driven self destruction that is only carried out by bat shit totalitarian regimes like pol pots cambodia.
> Virtually every locus of power within the UK is vehemently opposed to crashing out - it is not going to be allowed to happen


Based upon the very obvious bonding evident across the floor of the house yesterday, fair chucks of the PLP are positioning themselves to line up behind (any) May deal.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Based upon the very obvious bonding evident across the floor of the house yesterday, fair chucks of the PLP are positioning themselves to line up behind (any) May deal.



they are fucking mugs if they do. May is trying to set up a false choice between whatever sorry arse deal she can muster and crashing out. but the choice is actually her deal or the destruction of the tory party.

"fair chucks" is that a deliberate typo?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> they are fucking mugs if they do. May is trying to set up a false choice between whatever sorry arse deal she can muster and crashing out. but the choice is actually her deal or the destruction of the tory party.
> 
> "fair chucks" is that a deliberate typo?


he means pretty bits of vomit


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Based upon the very obvious bonding evident across the floor of the house yesterday, fair chucks of the PLP are positioning themselves to line up behind (any) May deal.


pls to give me an example of this very obvious bonding


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> "fair chucks" is that a deliberate typo?



 Was meant to be _chunks ..._but now you've drawn attention to it...all I can see is bits of carrot.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> pls to give me an example of this very obvious bonding


Series of anti-Corb PLP couldn't wait to ask Qs in the PM's UQ section that were, by & large helpfully 'friendly fire' and all prefaced by very warm sympathy regarding the 'death threat' language from behind her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Series of anti-Corb PLP couldn't wait to ask Qs in the PM's UQ section that were, by & large helpfully 'friendly fire' and all prefaced by very warm sympathy regarding the 'death threat' language from behind her.


and how did any one of these questions convey the message 'we will vote for your shitty deal'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Series of anti-Corb PLP couldn't wait to ask Qs in the PM's UQ section that were, by & large helpfully 'friendly fire' and all prefaced by very warm sympathy regarding the 'death threat' language from behind her.




which is the pm's uq?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> they are fucking mugs if they do. May is trying to set up a false choice between whatever sorry arse deal she can muster and crashing out. but the choice is actually her deal or the destruction of the tory party.



But we already know 'the 172' are fucking mugs, don't we?
I'm increasingly convinced that May's advisers gamed this whole scenario out for her back in 2016.
They'd have convinced her that she could ultimately ignore her own 'rebel' loons (and ultimately the DUP) if she could get enough of the right-PLP on board. How to do that? Ensure that the EU pushes to the wire (like they always would), offer up the false choice of Brexaggedon vrs anything cobbled together and, hey presto, the Blairite majority will troop though her division lobby. Hence the considerable civil service expenditure on fleshing out the horror of 'No Deal'; a valuable 'investment' in giving the PLP cover. 

Added to which advisors will have convinced her that this, of course, has the potential to split Labour even more than it was in 2016.

Can't you her Cooper's most serious, slowed down delivery of ...."in the national interest"..."country before party"...",,what my constituents voted for" etc.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 150414
> 
> which is the pm's uq?


Don't know which heading it came under there...but was on live on Parliament about 4.00pm to 6.00pm.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 23, 2018)

We need to destroy the nation in order to save it


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> We need to destroy the nation in order to save it


Brexit as Bến Tre


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Don't know which heading it came under there...but was on live on Parliament about 4.00pm to 6.00pm.


could you point to a couple of these questions here? October EU Council - Hansard

i can't see anything like what you describe


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> could you point to a couple of these questions here? October EU Council - Hansard
> 
> i can't see anything like what you describe


Yvette Cooper (Column 56)
Barry Sheerman (Column 58)
Angela Smith (Column 60)
Owen Smith (Column 61)
Kate Hoey (obvs) (Column 61)
Chris Leslie (Column 62)
Emma Reynolds (Column 65)
Nick Dakin (Column 66)
Stephen Timms (Column 68)
Debbie Abrahams (Column 68)
David Hanson (Column 69)
Stephen Kinnock (Column 69)
Paula Sherriff (Column 70)
Helen Goodman (Column 72)
&
Wes Streeting (Column 75)
all asked (what felt/sounded like) pretty tame questions allowing May space to articulate her arguments about 'a deal'. Many of the Blairites prefaced with comments of solidarity/support for the PM wrt the backbench 'death threat' language. Sure, they were many of them positioning their own 'People's Vote' agenda etc. but the feeling I got from most of the b'cast is that it was the questions from behind her that caused May most discomfort.
Many of the '172' will be all too willing to defy Corbyn to line up with May's deal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Yvette Cooper (Column 56)
> Barry Sheerman (Column 58)
> Angela Smith (Column 60)
> Owen Smith (Column 61)
> ...


rewind:


brogdale said:


> Based upon the very obvious bonding evident across the floor of the house yesterday, fair chucks of the PLP are positioning themselves to line up behind (any) May deal.


none of what you say in your 2874 seems to me to meet what you were saying in your 2861. sure, they weren't tough questions: but they don't to me seem to be 'bonding', nor did they seem to me to be suggesting they would - when given the opportunity - vote for tm's bag of shite deal.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> rewind:
> 
> none of what you say in your 2874 seems to me to meet what you were saying in your 2861. sure, they weren't tough questions: but they don't to me seem to be 'bonding', nor did they seem to me to be suggesting they would - when given the opportunity - vote for tm's bag of shite deal.


Obviously open to interpretation and, after watching, I'm offering the impression I was left with.
Irrespective of that, I think it's a dead cert that a big chunk of the '172' will vote for deal...any deal.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2018)

1931 all over again etc


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 23, 2018)

i haven't seen a single commentator suggest that May could get more than a handful of the plp to vote for her. arch blairite Rachael Reeves has expressly stated that their is no way they will back may on this. I have seen no reports of mutterings from the plp that they will do anything other than vote down the deal. When Kier Starmer said they would vote it down, there was not a flicker of dissent.

Its a golden opportunity to destroy the government and inflict lasting damage on the tories - if May cant get a deal she has to abandon or suspend A50 - forcing her to call a GE or a 2nd ref -  and then promptly resign i would think. She is trying to make it about "deal or crash out" - but its bollocks and everyone knows it.

Parliament will not let her drive the uk of the cliff - even if she wanted to. Shes doggedly playing out her role as the brexit patsie to the bitter end (for her).


----------



## Poi E (Oct 23, 2018)

I see they still have prayers in the HoC. Probably well attended these days.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 1931 all over again etc


and it was shit the first time round


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> i haven't seen a single commentator suggest that May could get more than a handful of the plp to vote for her. arch blairite Rachael Reeves has expressly stated that their is now way they will back may on this. I have seen no reports of mutterings from the plp that they will do anything other than vote down the deal. When Kier Starmer said they would vote it down, there was not a flicker of dissent.
> 
> Its a golden opportunity to destroy the government and inflict lasting damage on the tories - if May cant get a deal she has to abandon or suspend A50 - forcing her to call a GE or a 2nd ref -  and then promptly resign i would think. She is trying to make it about "deal or crash out" - but its bollocks and everyone knows it.
> 
> Parliament will not let her drive the uk of the cliff - even if she wanted to. Shes doggedly playing out her role as the brexit patsie to the bitter end (for her).


I know, and like every gobshite with a take on this, I'm obviously speculating in the absence of any/much actual evidence.
But it's that penultimate sentence of yours that really gets to the gist of what I'm speculating.
_"Parliament will not let her drive the uk of the cliff - even if she wanted to."_​Between the neoliberal supra-state and the right party of capital, I'm sure that they'll engineer a timeframe in which that explicit 'choice' will be put before Parliament; vote for this crock of shite or tank the economy with Brexaggedon.

Faced with the choice of 'a return to the neolithic' or "National salvation" I'm pretty sure which way the right of the left party of capital will jump. And the political temptation will be so great for them as well; imagine their rising excitement at the prospect of being able to cast Corbyn & clan as the 'no dealists' willing to cast the country into peril...blah..blah..


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Oct 23, 2018)

Looks like a possible opportunity to drive a wedge between the compromising Labour right and their extraparliamentary remainer allies for anyone willing to capitalise on it ..... Still shifting sands.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 23, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I see they still have prayers in the HoC. Probably well attended these days.


If you attend prayers you can bagsie your seat for later.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2018)

brogdale said:


> But we already know 'the 172' are fucking mugs, don't we?
> I'm increasingly convinced that May's advisers gamed this whole scenario out for her back in 2016.
> They'd have convinced her that she could ultimately ignore her own 'rebel' loons (and ultimately the DUP) if she could get enough of the right-PLP on board. How to do that? Ensure that the EU pushes to the wire (like they always would), offer up the false choice of Brexaggedon vrs anything cobbled together and, hey presto, the Blairite majority will troop though her division lobby. Hence the considerable civil service expenditure on fleshing out the horror of 'No Deal'; a valuable 'investment' in giving the PLP cover.
> 
> ...


My constituents backed Brexit. But I didn’t enter politics to make them poorer | Phil Wilson

first 2 para, twats. 

'son of a miner' check. Good old inherited prole medals


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> i haven't seen a single commentator suggest that May could get more than a handful of the plp to vote for her. arch blairite Rachael Reeves has expressly stated that their is no way they will back may on this. I have seen no reports of mutterings from the plp that they will do anything other than vote down the deal. When Kier Starmer said they would vote it down, there was not a flicker of dissent.
> 
> Its a golden opportunity to destroy the government and inflict lasting damage on the tories - if May cant get a deal she has to abandon or suspend A50 - forcing her to call a GE or a 2nd ref -  and then promptly resign i would think. She is trying to make it about "deal or crash out" - but its bollocks and everyone knows it.
> 
> Parliament will not let her drive the uk of the cliff - even if she wanted to. Shes doggedly playing out her role as the brexit patsie to the bitter end (for her).



I suspect the no confidence votes for the likes of Hoey, Leslie will have made labour MPs less likely to sell out and support May. I don't think there will be enough labour rebels to make up for the loss of the DUP and hard-brexit tories.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suspect the no confidence votes for the likes of Hoey, Leslie will have made labour MPs less likely to sell out and support May. I don't think there will be enough labour rebels to make up for the loss of the DUP and hard-brexit tories.


I honestly think those sort of equations will be all be up in the air _if _May/EU can engineer a deal vrs doomageddon decision.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 27, 2018)

My blurry eyes/brain this morning parsed the thread title as ‘Tory Death Squirrel’ which I imagine could be the rodent superhero we all need.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 28, 2018)

redsquirrel maybe?

I would give my left bollock for a tory death squirrel


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2018)

Cunt paper reporting on cunts


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 2, 2018)

Kind of noticeable that the Mail is now edited by someone who supported remain, must be confusing for some of their readers.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 151541
> 
> Cunt paper reporting on cunts



That's not a front page that Paul Dacre would have published


----------



## Poi E (Nov 4, 2018)

Could be a mirror cover.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2018)

Minister Jo Johnson quits over Brexit


----------



## alex_ (Nov 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Minister Jo Johnson quits over Brexit



That’ll make Christmas dinner awkward


----------



## binka (Nov 9, 2018)

alex_ said:


> That’ll make Christmas dinner awkward


I doubt it, it's all just a game for them


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2018)

Having a bit of an off day today then


----------



## magneze (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## hash tag (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2018)

Confidence vote incoming?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 11, 2018)

they will consume the corpses of their fallen comrades and emerge shiny and loaded for bear


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 11, 2018)

Wonder if it will be dramatic-like a piercing shriek and she dissolves into a noxious puddle?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2018)

Sending a message of unity, competence and professionalism to the EU


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Get fucked Cameroon!


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 12, 2018)

Jay Rayner's response

*Jay Rayner*‏Verified account @jayrayner1 6h6 hours ago
Jay Rayner Retweeted David Cameron

And I hope you lie awake every single night, staring into the darkness brooding on the brutal harm you have done to this country, through your sticky palmed hubris. But you’re a bit of a shmuck so I’m not banking on it.

Jay Rayner added,

*David Cameron*Verified account @David_Cameron
I hope Conservative MPs will back the PM in the vote today. We need no distractions from seeking the best outcome with our neighbours, friends and partners in the EU.
77 replies .526 retweets2,688 likes


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



Since Cameron is the cunt who kicked off this whole sorry fiasco, no wonder he doesn't want it to end as a complete clusterfuck.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 12, 2018)

he is a little bit late to be wanting it not end up a complete clusterfuck


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 12, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> Jay Rayner's response


LibDem twat. He can fuck off too.


----------



## magneze (Dec 12, 2018)

SNP going on about a VONC. Can't they call one?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> LibDem twat. He can fuck off too.



His mam was an expert on post-natal depression, I wonder why?


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 12, 2018)

magneze said:


> SNP going on about a VONC. Can't they call one?


They can, but the official opposition have greater power to force a VoNC.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Soubry vrs Buckland on Sky looking like Fury/Wilder atm


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2018)

Tory MP makes miraculous u-turn after losing life savings due to Tory policy he personally supported | Evolve Politics


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 28, 2018)

That EvolvePolitics article says that Nigel Evans was a "former Commons Speaker" (end of third paragraph)

Not true.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 28, 2018)

William of Walworth said:


> That EvolvePolitics article says that Nigel Evans was a "former Commons Speaker" (end of third paragraph)
> 
> Not true.


And the rest of the article?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 28, 2018)

It's interesting enough -- I've never liked Nigel Evans anyway though.

Just that they'd be better off getting their facts right.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2018)

William of Walworth said:


> That EvolvePolitics article says that Nigel Evans was a "former Commons Speaker" (end of third paragraph)
> 
> Not true.


Deputy speaker


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> They can, but the official opposition have greater power to force a VoNC.


What a bunch of vonc-ers


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Deputy speaker



Absolutely : that and that only. Calling Nigel Evans 'Commons Speaker' makes him sound like John Bercow or Betty Boothroyd


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 28, 2018)

William of Walworth said:


> Absolutely : that and that only. Calling Nigel Evans 'Commons Speker' makes him sound like John Bercow or Betty Boothroyd


actually he does sound very much like bb


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2019)

Tory MP’s Facebook account part of Tommy Robinson group


----------



## Libertad (Jan 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tory MP’s Facebook account part of Tommy Robinson group



Paywalled. It's Andrew Rosindell, the cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2019)

Libertad said:


> Paywalled. It's Andrew Rosindell, the cunt.


No surprise there; amongst some of the toughest of tough competition, Rosindell really is the thickest Tory MP.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2019)

Libertad said:


> Paywalled. It's Andrew Rosindell, the cunt.


He is the Member of Parliament (MP) for the Romford constituency in Greater London. He is the international director of the European Foundation,[1] chairman of the All Party Parliamentary Flags & Heraldry Committee[2] and the UK's All-Party Parliamentary Group on the British Overseas Territories,[3] and member of the Flag Institute.

So Anti-EU thinktank, a committee that wants more flag waving, and a clinging on to empire Parliamentary Group. _The vision....

_


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2019)

ska invita said:


> He is the Member of Parliament (MP) for the Romford constituency in Greater London. He is the international director of the European Foundation,[1] chairman of the All Party Parliamentary Flags & Heraldry Committee[2] and the UK's All-Party Parliamentary Group on the British Overseas Territories,[3] and member of the Flag Institute.
> 
> So Anti-EU thinktank, a committee that wants more flag waving, and a clinging on to empire Parlimaentary Group. _The vision....
> _


As chair of the parliamentary group on British overseas territories he will be pleased to learn the disembarkation pier at grytviken will be named after him, and he will be expected to play an important role at the dedication ceremony.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2019)

He's also put that he was bullied at school. Clearly a defining moment in his life that he hasn't gotten over. Getting his revenge now.....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> As chair of the parliamentary group on British overseas territories he will be pleased to learn the disembarkation pier at grytviken will be named after him, and he will be expected to play an important role at the dedication ceremony.



The pier and unwelcome Lounge have yet to be built. More press ganged flesh needed to finish this task ahead of schedule


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> The pier and unwelcome Lounge have yet to be built. More press ganged flesh needed to finish this task ahead of schedule


The Rosindell memorial pier can only be completed, as the name suggests, after his er death at the dedication ceremony


----------



## agricola (Jan 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> The Rosindell memorial pier can only be completed, as the name suggests, after his er death at the dedication ceremony



"the late Rosindell service" will certainly cause much needed humour among the inmates, given the vagaries of sea travel in the South Atlantic


----------



## Libertad (Jan 6, 2019)

agricola said:


> "the late Rosindell service" will certainly cause much needed humour among the inmates, given the vagaries of sea travel in the South Atlantic



Thanks mainly to the lack of service provided by Seaborne Freight.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 6, 2019)

It will be a Stakhanovite task for the volunteers to complete the memorial pier during the cold south Atlantic winter. A tolerable level of casualties is to be expected.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> It will be a Stakhanovite task for the volunteers to complete the memorial pier during the cold south Atlantic winter. A tolerable level of casualties is to be expected.


It will be intolerable if they don't complete the sir john redwood memorial barracks as well

As for the number of former former people the time for toleration has gone and it would be a brave man or woman who addressed the people's assembly and had to report the former people had yet to wholly expiate their sins under the former regime

But you have a good spirit


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 6, 2019)

A fitting tribute to such a great statesman would be to build the barracks from hand hewn locally sourced granite using no tools apart from hammers and chisels. A practical course in labour value for the volunteers


----------



## tim (Jan 6, 2019)

brogdale said:


> No surprise there; amongst some of the toughest of tough competition, Rosindell really is the thickest Tory MP.


I've always pitied his poor dog.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> A fitting tribute to such a great statesman would be to build the barracks from hand hewn locally sourced granite using no tools apart from hammers and chisels. A practical course in labour value for the volunteers


The design of the barracks calls for locally quarried basalt and roofs of slate


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2019)

Hypocrite? Chancellor's firm pays paltry tax bill as Hammond tells web giants to pay 'fair share' | This is Money


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2019)

https://www.conservativehome.com/th...-the-conservative-rebellion-this-evening.html


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 15, 2019)

Gary Gibbon c4 political editor foresees May pivoting towards Labour's custom-union as the only place left to go and further significant destruction within the Tory Party as the direct result of that.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't think he knows what he's talking about. Nor do I but at least I'm aware of and acknowledge that fact. The tory Party has to be just about the most successful party in the history of world politics and they haven't done it by pulling shit like that. 

Having aaid that, if someone had predicted the current shit storm I'd have said the same thing then. If he's right the fallout would be glorious to behold.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> Gary Gibbon c4 political editor foresees May pivoting towards Labour's custom-union as the only place left to go and further significant destruction within the Tory Party as the direct result of that.



I don't see that at all.  May has shown a total unwillingness / incapability to pivot in any direction away from the arbitrary and self-defined path she set out by herself on becoming leader.  The Maybot only moves slowly and in one direction, if she comes up against a barrier she just keeps going until she hits a brick wall where unless she is put out of her misery she will bang up against it for the rest of her life.  The one defining characteristic she has is pig-headed intransigence.  She is the major barrier to progress on any front with Brexit (apart from maybe hard Brexit, crash out)

She will do as she has always done, she will talk about listening and reaching out and then doing absolutely nothing of the sort.  She will then come back to Parliament with a deal which is virtually identical to the one that has just been crushed in the vote.  She will then expect this deal to pass.  She has nothing else.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2019)

Gadzooks!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2019)

Tory councillor calls for homeless people's tents to be torn down


> A Conservative councillor has been criticised after she urged a local authority to pull down tents housing homeless people.


Some good news 

Councillor suspended after wanting homeless tents 'torn down'


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2019)

Conservative donors refuse to hand over cash in 'disgust' over Theresa May's leadership and Brexit policy


> Major Conservative donors are refusing to give money to the party because of “disgust” at Theresa May’s leadership and her handling of Brexit


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Conservative donors refuse to hand over cash in 'disgust' over Theresa May's leadership and Brexit policy


Soon as she calls the next GE the mega £ will start flowing in...as usual.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Conservative donors refuse to hand over cash in 'disgust' over Theresa May's leadership and Brexit policy





> Several said they were planning to stay away from next month's glittering Black and White Ball, one of the party’s biggest annual fundraising events, when *access to ministers *is auctioned to raise hundreds of thousands of pounds.


That is going to be something of a moving target at the moment...


----------



## agricola (Jan 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> The design of the barracks calls for locally quarried basalt and roofs of slate



This would make a fantastic Rimworld mod - mad penguins, the stunning bleakness of South Georgia, raids conducted by rival bands of patriots, influencers and "the productive class".


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2019)

brogdale said:


> But we already know 'the 172' are fucking mugs, don't we?
> I'm increasingly convinced that May's advisers gamed this whole scenario out for her back in 2016.
> They'd have convinced her that she could ultimately ignore her own 'rebel' loons (and ultimately the DUP) if she could get enough of the right-PLP on board. How to do that? Ensure that the EU pushes to the wire (like they always would), offer up the false choice of Brexaggedon vrs anything cobbled together and, hey presto, the Blairite majority will troop though her division lobby. Hence the considerable civil service expenditure on fleshing out the horror of 'No Deal'; a valuable 'investment' in giving the PLP cover.
> 
> ...



Just (re)saying...



e2a : probably should have posted this in the Brexity thread


----------



## mauvais (Jan 31, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Just (re)saying...
> 
> e2a : probably should have posted this in the Brexity thread


Wouldn't you expected this to have be borne out, at least to some extent, in the Maydeal vote? Presumably you think it's a matter of emergency, how close to the wire it is?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Wouldn't you expected this to have be borne out, at least to some extent, in the Maydeal vote? Presumably you think it's a matter of emergency, how close to the wire it is?


They'll wait until they can see the whites of the eyes of May's 'No-Deal'...then jump.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2019)

That cash for labour constituencies will just be for building access roads to new Amazon/Sports direct warehouses where people will work like robots for fuck all. Not like any of it will make people better off.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2019)

How would the cash otherwise have been spent ?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2019)

If it's like all the other tory announcements of extra cash it'll come out of existing budgets from those areas.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice one Bob


----------



## CRI (Feb 15, 2019)

Dunno if this is the right thread for it, but more reason, as if it were needed, to hate JRM with the heat of a thousand suns.

Link here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2019)

there's no need to had jrm with the heat of a thousand suns when the warmth created by just one bonfire could do for him.


----------



## CRI (Feb 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> there's no need to had jrm with the heat of a thousand suns when the warmth created by just one bonfire could do for him.


Slow painful roasting does sound more appealing than speedy vapourisation, true!


----------



## Poi E (Feb 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> there's no need to had jrm with the heat of a thousand suns when the warmth created by just one bonfire could do for him.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 16, 2019)

Not sure Marina Hyde's description of the current state of the tories can be topped -



> a party that is essentially a gif of someone lighting their own fart and then being consumed by the fireball



Our destiny is in the hands of Rees-Mogg’s unfinished robot sidekick | Marina Hyde


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2019)

Hard to know which thread to post on with all the great ways the government and privatised service keep delivering for the nation.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 16, 2019)

Working links. Like chain links. Cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2019)

Hopefully Seaborne Freight are still 'between' jobs and can step in to save the day.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2019)

'Cash for access' claims after Tories offer private meetings with Philip Hammond for £25,000 a year


----------



## Poi E (Feb 21, 2019)

And the UK somehow still gets good points in corruption indices.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully Seaborne Freight are still 'between' jobs and can step in to save the day.


They do a very good hawaiian


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Hard to know which thread to post on with all the great ways the government and privatised service keep delivering for the nation.



Where's Anne whatserface, you are the weakest link, goodbye


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 21, 2019)

Poi E said:


> And the UK somehow still gets good points in corruption indices.



HMG just pays off the people who compile them.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 21, 2019)

Poi E said:


> And the UK somehow still gets good points in corruption indices.





SpookyFrank said:


> HMG just pays off the people who compile them.



I suspect it may have something to do with how corruption is measured and classified. Certainly in my experience, the UK lacks the sort of low-level corruption in which ordinary service users have to pay extra money under the table towards minor officials in order to get something done quickly or at all.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2019)

A worthy successor to the previous clown.


----------



## Poi E (Feb 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




He hadn't prepared anything. Was just winging it. Fuck Slovenia. Actually, maybe not. They could teach the UK about the breakdown of multi ethnic states.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




Even if they were a former soviet vassal state, they probably wouldn't need a jumped up little shit like him reminding them of it.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Even if they were a former soviet vassal state, they probably wouldn't need a jumped up little shit like him reminding them of it.



Yep, smugly patronizing AND wrong.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 25, 2019)

Does Hunt have some rich relative who donates to the Tory party on the condition that they give him a job? I can’t figure out any other reason why he’s been in so many senior roles, it’s not down to talent.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 25, 2019)

I'd probably say it was simply a case of the bad being ruthless in their enmity towards the good. But shitstains always risk being found out. And we should enjoy it when it happens. This administration are snakes; peace, prosperity and security are ours by right. We are not backwards or envious for seeking their demise.

They want you to suffer and be uncomfortable. Its the most obvious thing throughout history; they behave with hate and malice but pretend not to. This is who we fight and why we should fight. And enjoy ripping their schemes to pieces. Class war isn't a theory, it is happening. They admit it and their behaviour corresponds. In secret and openly, they aren't ashamed. They'll poison the stream, kill anyone who dissents. Literally killers out for blood. It doesn't matter if you are honest, well intentioned: they hate you for it.

But they can't win. It's inevitable that they are outnumbered, outclassed and they carry the weight of their guilt, of their shitness. They are infected with it. We should take away from them what they say is theirs. We will beat them in the fight they started. We are better than them. Though the fight never ends; we fill our days with it. It is the best way.

The system of selfishness, of stealing off the people and their futures with no intention of paying it back, is a spiteful exercise in self-enrichment. And makes them our enemy. That is what they have chosen. Good conduct is obvious whether it is extant or not. The better team wins sooner or later. Not that ours is perfect, but if you generally do the right stuff and for the right reasons you will win out.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 25, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Does Hunt have some rich relative who donates to the Tory party on the condition that they give him a job? I can’t figure out any other reason why he’s been in so many senior roles, it’s not down to talent.


He was extremely effective as Health Sec, he got through a series of measures that were opposed by staff and the public.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Does Hunt have some rich relative who donates to the Tory party on the condition that they give him a job? I can’t figure out any other reason why he’s been in so many senior roles, it’s not down to talent.


He doesn't have a rich uncle. But he does have a rich collection of photographs. :taps nose:


----------



## killer b (Feb 25, 2019)

He's related to Virginia bottomley, the previous incumbent of his parliamentary seat, and is from solid aristocratic stock. 

That said, he was incredibly effective at pushing through reforms at health so he's not without talents.


----------



## bemused (Feb 25, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Does Hunt have some rich relative who donates to the Tory party on the condition that they give him a job? I can’t figure out any other reason why he’s been in so many senior roles, it’s not down to talent.



He went to school with Dave and Boris, probably has a video of them completing some pork-related ritual.


----------



## bemused (Feb 25, 2019)

£80k a year, enough expenses to employ your mates and run a second house, gold plated pension and jollies paid for by the Chinese Government .... but fuck it I'll fiddle those expenses anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2019)

Not a reliable source #twitter but would not be surprised


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I suspect it may have something to do with how corruption is measured and classified. Certainly in my experience, the UK lacks the sort of low-level corruption in which ordinary service users have to pay extra money under the table towards minor officials in order to get something done quickly or at all.



From a certain way of looking at it, this is actually worse. If there's going to be corruption then it should be open to all and not just the very wealthy, who in the UK can openly buy politicians and policies.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2019)

I was amazed at the pasting Grayling got on Radio 4 by a BBC journalist - but he's such low-hanging fruit I doubt anyone would be accusing them of bias.


----------



## elbows (Mar 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Not a reliable source #twitter but would not be surprised
> 
> View attachment 163369



Companies House documents do backup certain details of that story. CHARTERHOUSE PRODUCTIONS LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2019)

Conservative Party council candidate Dorinda Bailey has a firm stance on extremism.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 2, 2019)

Tory Party Showing 'Tell-Tale Signs Of Institutional Racism' Over Islamophobia, Says Baroness Warsi


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## existentialist (Mar 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 163385
> 
> Conservative Party council candidate Dorinda Bailey has a firm stance on extremism.


Fuck me, she's offended by the swearing, but not by the race hate or terrorism. How nice.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Fuck me, she's offended by the swearing, but not by the race hate or terrorism. How nice.


I am wondering how today's papers would look if Corbyn had said something similar.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I am wondering how today's papers would look if Corbyn had said something similar.


They would have had smoke and flames coming out of them.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2019)

Theresa May accused of child abuse inquiry cover-up


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 17, 2019)

That article is 2 and a half years old


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> That article is 2 and a half years old


So?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 17, 2019)

So why did you post it now? 

This posting of links and twats and videos with no comment gets on my tits.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> So why did you post it now?
> 
> This posting of links and twats and videos with no comment gets on my tits.


You are an example to us all. Let me know how I can further your agenda.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 17, 2019)

Donate a tenner to the Orgreave truth and justice campaign.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Donate a tenner to the Orgreave truth and justice campaign.


Why a tenner and what do you think I do or have done? Fucking keyboard warriors on here casting judgement on posters who they know nothing about is fucking annoying.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 17, 2019)

Are you OK?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Are you OK?


No


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 17, 2019)

It shows.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> It shows.


Good


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> No



post traumatic breakfast syndrome?

((((Badgers))))


----------



## gosub (Mar 17, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> post traumatic breakfast syndrome?
> 
> ((((Badgers))))




 Whats a traumatic breakfast;  porridge?


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 17, 2019)

traumatic breakfast porridge means traumatic breakfast porridge.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 18, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> So why did you post it now?
> 
> This posting of links and twats and videos with no comment gets on my tits.



I think there's another thread somewhere for comment free posting of twats.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2019)

gosub said:


> Whats a traumatic breakfast;  porridge?


Cold kippers


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2019)

gosub said:


> Whats a traumatic breakfast;  porridge?



Full English Breakfast that some cunt has added hash browns to.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2019)

gosub said:


> Whats a traumatic breakfast



some of what Badgers has had dished up recently (see the FEB thread) counts...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2019)

Hard to say much today really...

Should be a week or so of good news mind


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 20, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> So why did you post it now?
> 
> This posting of links and twats and videos with no comment gets on my tits.


Might I suggest you avoid this thread then...
https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...andwidthz-pt-5.261392/page-4239#post-15950986


----------



## elbows (Mar 20, 2019)

Has Dominic Grieve been reading this thread and its title?



> Dominic Grieve, who has known May since they were at Oxford University together, spoke for many in his party when he gave a stinging speech in the emergency Brexit debate, saying he had “never felt more ashamed to be a member of the Conservative party”.
> 
> He said the prime minister was “zig-zagging all over the place, rather than standing up for what the national interest must be” and if the government did not get a grip, “we will spiral down into oblivion – and the worst thing is, we will deserve it”.



(from ‘Terrible’: Tory despair over leadership deepens but May ploughs on )


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 21, 2019)

Speaks volumes for Grieve that he's been ok with fucking skint people, disabled people, sick people, young people, black people, old people, addicted people, non-UK born people, those who need legal advice or language help or benefits or mental health help or just fucking _food..._but what he's most bothered about is his mate potentially costing his party the chance to keep on fucking all those people.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Speaks volumes for Grieve that he's been ok with fucking skint people, disabled people, sick people, young people, black people, old people, addicted people, non-UK born people, those who need legal advice or language help or benefits or mental health help or just fucking _food..._but what he's most bothered about is his mate potentially costing his party the chance to keep on fucking all those people.


Yep, exactly this.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Ax^ (Mar 21, 2019)

Wtf is this shit from Jermery hunt siding with the trump line


Hunt "“disproportionate and discriminatory focus on Israel undermines the credibility of the world’s leading human rights forum and obstructs the quest for peace in the Middle East”"

so they just get to make illegal settlements


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Wtf is this shit from Jermery hunt siding with the trump line
> 
> 
> Hunt "“disproportionate and discriminatory focus on Israel undermines the credibility of the world’s leading human rights forum and obstructs the quest for peace in the Middle East”"
> ...


I would be surprised if hunt didn't side with trump


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 21, 2019)

Putin must be lapping this shit up

give him a great example of a standing right to the Crimea


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2019)

Theresa May says her faith in God gives her confidence she is 'doing the right thing'

Seems reasonable


----------



## existentialist (Mar 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Theresa May says her faith in God gives her confidence she is 'doing the right thing'
> 
> Seems reasonable


Explains a lot


----------



## Ming (Mar 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Theresa May says her faith in God gives her confidence she is 'doing the right thing'
> 
> Seems reasonable


Funny how the most evil cunts often profess a deep faith in the socialist hippy Jesus.
Sermon on the Mound - Wikipedia


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2019)

More of a Charles Manson character - though the myth was constructed by violent imperialists 2,000 years ago so it's going to be messed up ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2019)

James O'Brien assembled Raab's greatest hits yesterday.



What a nasty little man - as well as an idiot.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 23, 2019)

Never much comment about the tories being to blame for getting us into a mess that's accelerating  out of controll. It's as if they will actualy make money both ways anyway.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Theresa May says her faith in God gives her confidence she is 'doing the right thing'
> 
> Seems reasonable



Blair tried that piece of shit excuse after he stood down. Some bollocks about how he believed that God wouldn't judge him harshly for Iraq, the dog-fucking shitcunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Blair tried that piece of shit excuse after he stood down. Some bollocks about how he believed that God wouldn't judge him harshly for Iraq, the dog-fucking shitcunt.


it's not god he has to worry about but the chief in the other place


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Theresa May says her faith in God gives her confidence she is 'doing the right thing'



''Jesus loves you, everyone else thinks you're a cunt''


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 23, 2019)

The danger for the tories is that whatever the result, they’ll be taking damage for the present chaos, looks really bad for them. Brexiters will hate them for not getting on with it, people who supported remain won’t like them for pursuing a ‘hard’ brexit, business types won’t like the uncertainty and risk.

So far they’ve not managed to dirty anyone else with the blame. If the current deal was just being strongly opposed by Labour they could have pointed the finger and accused them of wrecking the process, but because so much resistance is coming from within their own party then it becomes their shitshow and they get to own it. It’s definitely in the interests of other parties just to stand back and let them crash and burn.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 23, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> The danger for the tories is that whatever the result, they’ll be taking damage for the present chaos, looks really bad for them. Brexiters will hate them for not getting on with it, people who supported remain won’t like them for pursuing a ‘hard’ brexit, business types won’t like the uncertainty and risk.
> 
> So far they’ve not managed to dirty anyone else with the blame. If the current deal was just being strongly opposed by Labour they could have pointed the finger and accused them of wrecking the process, but because so much resistance is coming from within their own party then it becomes their shitshow and they get to own it. It’s definitely in the interests of other parties just to stand back and let them crash and burn.


The 'government' that whipped its own MPs to vote to make citizens poorer; it's got to be possible to make that stick...even for the LP?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 23, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> The danger for the tories is that whatever the result, they’ll be taking damage for the present chaos, looks really bad for them. Brexiters will hate them for not getting on with it, people who supported remain won’t like them for pursuing a ‘hard’ brexit, business types won’t like the uncertainty and risk.
> 
> So far they’ve not managed to dirty anyone else with the blame. If the current deal was just being strongly opposed by Labour they could have pointed the finger and accused them of wrecking the process, but because so much resistance is coming from within their own party then it becomes their shitshow and they get to own it. It’s definitely in the interests of other parties just to stand back and let them crash and burn.


And I think this is why Labour (well, the careful bits, not the power-at-any-cost ideologues) are taking great care to avoid being splashed by the shit being thrown around by the Brexit frenzy...

But then I'm an optimist .


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

Ming said:


> Funny how the most evil cunts often profess a deep faith in the socialist hippy Jesus.
> Sermon on the Mound - Wikipedia



As I've learned:


----------



## Humberto (Mar 24, 2019)

Judas taking 30 pieces of silver more like. Helluva guy indeed.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

You don't think Gaughan has a point? Or several.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 24, 2019)

No not at all. Its wank.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 24, 2019)

two sheds said:


> You don't think Gaughan has a point? Or several.



(pedant more) its leon rosselson that wrote the song


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

Humberto said:


> No not at all. Its wank.



Ah well there you go.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> (pedant more) its leon rosselson that wrote the song



Yes fair point.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 24, 2019)

two sheds said:


> Ah well there you go.


 
Fuck off.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

“Now Jesus sowed division where none had been before. Not the slave against the master, but the poor against the poor. Let son arise up against father and brother to fight against brother. For he who is not with me is against me was his teaching. Said Jesus: I am the answer. You unbelievers shall burn forever. Shall die in your sins.”

That was the bit that converted me


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Fuck off.



Sorry was just intending it as banter.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 24, 2019)

OK you know we are going to look like dix?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

otto?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 24, 2019)

. 


Humberto said:


> OK you know we are going to look like dix?


We?


----------



## Humberto (Mar 24, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> .
> 
> We?



Yes going on a page or two of detour because some ignorant bellend thinks Judas was the hero is on you though.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 24, 2019)

I mean, its in a _song._


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

Humberto said:


> some ignorant bellend


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

well yes it's words, but it's more about jesus than judas for me - judas is a sort of counterpoint


----------



## Humberto (Mar 24, 2019)

but the lyrics man


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 24, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Yes going on a page or two of detour because some ignorant bellend thinks Judas was the hero is on you though.


What's on me? Chill out.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2019)

fair enough - end of detour not looking for an argument sketch


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2019)

Judas accepted eternal torment and vilification in order to play his part in the salvation of mankind. Jesus? A few hours on the Cross.


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 24, 2019)

Santino said:


> Judas accepted eternal torment and vilification in order to play his part in the salvation of mankind. Jesus? A few hours on the Cross.


For our sins, no less. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2019)

two sheds said:


> “Now Jesus sowed division where none had been before. Not the slave against the master, but the poor against the poor. Let son arise up against father and brother to fight against brother. For he who is not with me is against me was his teaching. Said Jesus: I am the answer. You unbelievers shall burn forever. Shall die in your sins.”
> 
> That was the bit that converted me


Liked for the lyrics


----------



## philosophical (Mar 24, 2019)

If the rule is 'thou shalt not kill' how come they were eating fish all the time?


----------



## Nylock (Mar 24, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Blair tried that piece of shit excuse after he stood down. Some bollocks about how he believed that God wouldn't judge him harshly for Iraq, the dog-fucking shitcunt.


The only thing god will be judging is his choice of suit as he prepares for his hero's welcome at satan's gaff...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2019)

Grayling’s team tried to smother Heathrow runway noise warning

UK will miss almost all its 2020 nature targets, says official report | Biodiversity | The Guardian

Shameful shit


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2019)

Tory Islamophobia row: 15 suspended councillors quietly reinstated | Conservatives | The Guardian

This one was new to me too


----------



## brogdale (Mar 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tory Islamophobia row: 15 suspended councillors quietly reinstated | Conservatives | The Guardian
> 
> This one was new to me too


That fucking tommeh fan from Swale...warra cunt.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tory Islamophobia row: 15 suspended councillors quietly reinstated | Conservatives | The Guardian
> 
> This one was new to me too



As if this will come as a huge surprise to anyone.

Tory members' online comments deepen Islamophobia row


----------



## Badgers (Mar 26, 2019)

BBC running it too 

Andrew Bowles: Row as Tory council leader's suspension is lifted

Hopefully the Grand Wizards will put their foot down.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 26, 2019)

> Teenagers who are at risk from knife attacks should get fitter so they can run away, a Tory MP has claimed.
> 
> Christopher Chope suggested that potential targets of knife crime attacks might be able to help themselves by staying in shape.
> 
> ...


Tory MP says knife crime targets could protect themselves by 'being fitter'

So all of these cases where the victim is chased and then murdered wouldn't happen if the victim were simply fitter. Simple as that. Glad we've cleared that up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Tory MP says knife crime targets could protect themselves by 'being fitter'
> 
> So all of these cases where the victim is chased and then murdered wouldn't happen if the victim were simply fitter. Simple as that. Glad we've cleared that up.



 

(at him that is)


----------



## Don Troooomp (Mar 27, 2019)

I've just been looking at May's Brexit approval numbers - and she should be scared. Both camps are clear and united on one issue - She's made a shit job of it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Tory MP says knife crime targets could protect themselves by 'being fitter'
> 
> So all of these cases where the victim is chased and then murdered wouldn't happen if the victim were simply fitter. Simple as that. Glad we've cleared that up.



It's only one step away from, 'well you should have thought of that before you got stabbed'


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2019)

I wonder how fast yer man can run


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 27, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's only one step away from, 'well you should have thought of that before you got stabbed'


It's some mangled Darwinism 'survival of the fittest' and utterly consistent with the kind of nonsense that people come out with when their class and privileges insulate against being included in such purile, dismissive quasi-logical value judgements.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 27, 2019)

Considering which MP it is, I don't really think we need any more comment other than the fact he's a barmy old git.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2019)

i wonder whether a gang might decide to put him through his paces along the streets of westminster


----------



## 8ball (Mar 27, 2019)

After 103 pages we *finally* have what is looking like a proper death spiral.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 27, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Tory MP says knife crime targets could protect themselves by 'being fitter'
> 
> So all of these cases where the victim is chased and then murdered wouldn't happen if the victim were simply fitter. Simple as that. Glad we've cleared that up.



There really are no words.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2019)

I wonder how many times Mr Chope has been threatened with a stabbing. The fucking prick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2019)

NoXion said:


> I wonder how many times Mr Chope has been threatened with a stabbing. The fucking prick.


Not enough


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2019)

8ball said:


> After 103 pages we *finally* have what is looking like a proper death spiral.


Chop chop Mr Chope


----------



## Nylock (Mar 27, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Tory MP says knife crime targets could protect themselves by 'being fitter'
> 
> So all of these cases where the victim is chased and then murdered wouldn't happen if the victim were simply fitter. Simple as that. Glad we've cleared that up.


Isn't he that cunt who keeps blocking legislation like anti-upskirting, tenants rights and such?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 27, 2019)

Yep, that’s the cunt.


----------



## Nylock (Mar 27, 2019)

What a cunt


----------



## Ming (Mar 27, 2019)

Nylock said:


> What a cunt


He’s a climate change sceptic too. What a grade A cunt. It’s like you don’t get to be a cunt on one issue only if you’re grade A. You have to be a cunt on ALL of them.


----------



## Nylock (Mar 27, 2019)

Omnicunt


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 27, 2019)

a cunt among cunts


----------



## Ming (Mar 27, 2019)

Ubercunt.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2019)

metacunt


----------



## existentialist (Mar 27, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> metacunt


nothing meta about his cuntitude.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 28, 2019)

*Felch-gargling blunder cunt* is my favourite political sobriquet, though it was created especially for Sarah Huckabee-Sanders, not this cunt.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Mar 28, 2019)

Ming said:


> He’s a climate change sceptic too. What a grade A cunt. It’s like you don’t get to be a cunt on one issue only if you’re grade A. You have to be a cunt on ALL of them.



Yes 

I have trouble, outside the bloody obvious cash incentive, understanding why anyone would want to ignore climate change. This isn't some cracked theory, it's real life with a whole volume evidence to show we have an extremely serious problem.
As for knife crime, yer, fitness won't hurt, but it's a 'cure' only a moron would suggest.

I'll go with your score on the silly fucker.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Mar 28, 2019)

Nylock said:


> What a cunt



Yes  (Part 2)

That utter Tory blocked pardoning Alan Turing - FFS !
Nice to see others made sure the pardon was issued and Turing's reputation as the amazing person he was, restored.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Mar 28, 2019)

Anyway, we have to think positive and May's total shagging of Brexit is making the Tories look exceptionally crap, and the infighting doesn't hurt either. Boris is doing a great job for Labour, even if he's too stupid to realise it.


----------



## Ming (Mar 29, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Yes
> 
> I have trouble, outside the bloody obvious cash incentive, understanding why anyone would want to ignore climate change. This isn't some cracked theory, it's real life with a whole volume evidence to show we have an extremely serious problem.
> As for knife crime, yer, fitness won't hurt, but it's a 'cure' only a moron would suggest.
> ...


I think there's a broad/rich vein of nihilism and anti-social personality disorder running through him and his ilk. It's the only way to explain climate change skeptics. 'I've had my fun now fuck you'...or maybe...'my money will protect me'.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Mar 29, 2019)

It hardly matters if you're right, left, blue, red, or even yellow, May is doing a great job (Of making the tories look shit) 

Theresa May tries to buy time for Brexit deal as MPs call on her to leave



> Theresa May tries to buy time for Brexit deal as MPs call on her to leave


----------



## mauvais (Mar 30, 2019)

Dominic Grieve is being deselected & replaced by a former UKIP pantomime organiser.

Dominic Grieve loses confidence vote held by Beaconsfield Tories


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Dominic Grieve is being deselected & replaced by a former UKIP pantomime organiser.
> 
> Dominic Grieve loses confidence vote held by Beaconsfield Tories


FFS


----------



## andysays (Mar 30, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Dominic Grieve is being deselected & replaced by a former UKIP pantomime organiser


Oh no he isn't!

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 30, 2019)

your political career?

it's behind you


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 30, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Dominic Grieve is being deselected & replaced by a former UKIP pantomime organiser.
> 
> Dominic Grieve loses confidence vote held by Beaconsfield Tories


Good.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2019)

Esther McVey claims poor families "prioritise new phones over food"


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Esther McVey claims poor families "prioritise new phones over food"


Piano wire


----------



## Poi E (Mar 31, 2019)

rusty


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Esther McVey claims poor families "prioritise new phones over food"



I expect no less from this family.


----------



## Poi E (Mar 31, 2019)

Left to the regional papers to lay into our politicians.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2019)

That is probably not part of any 'death spiral' though. The Tories will blame the poorer members of society, Middle England will agree with them and still vote for the cunts.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Left to the regional papers to lay into our politicians.



It is a paper regionally close to her current and former seats. That serves an area of high deprivation. I applaud the paper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Piano wire


Yeh make her eat piano wire al arrabiata


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2019)

((((Piano wire))))


----------



## philosophical (Mar 31, 2019)

McVey is right. Why should people with two kidneys go to food banks when they can sell one of them to a rich toff?
Also selling a pint of blood a week would give them enough to tide them over.


----------



## Poi E (Mar 31, 2019)

There's medical trials, too.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Dominic Grieve is being deselected & replaced by a former UKIP pantomime organiser.
> 
> Dominic Grieve loses confidence vote held by Beaconsfield Tories


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2019)

> David Wolchover sets out why moves are afoot to prosecute the prime minister for misconduct in public office


https://www.newlawjournal.co.uk/content/brexit-intrigue-misconduct

Had not read this before


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 31, 2019)

its started up slow - but that spiral does seem to be  speeding up - Ministers try to force May's hand over Brexit as cabinet rift widens


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> https://www.newlawjournal.co.uk/content/brexit-intrigue-misconduct
> 
> Had not read this before



im no expert but that seems extremely unlikely to go anywhere.  A prime minister is not going to be prosecuted because of an extremely contentious interpretation of a legal technicality. 
The whole "the referendum was only advisory" argument is fucking tedious TBH - the government explicitly stated they would honour the result of the referendum - which is essentially a verbal contract with the electorate which would trump any pettifogging legal nit-picking about due process - especially when the UK has no formal constitution.


----------



## Supine (Mar 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


> https://www.newlawjournal.co.uk/content/brexit-intrigue-misconduct
> 
> Had not read this before



Clutching at straws. Although they could probably bang grayling up for life if incompetence is an offence


----------



## CRI (Mar 31, 2019)

Pat on the back to the Newsnight Lighting Director . . .


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 1, 2019)

I can't see how the Tories can avoid a major explosion. There are just too many fault lines


----------



## Wolveryeti (Apr 1, 2019)

Tory donations dry up as party donors stare agog, watching unfolding clusterfuck:

Conservative Party facing cash crisis as political uncertainty continues, say insiders


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2019)

He is a card isn't he? 

Rees-Mogg defends tweet of far-right AfD clip


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2019)

Has this been covered yet ?
Apparently the death rate in Glasgow was worse than in the camps.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> He is a card isn't he?
> 
> Rees-Mogg defends tweet of far-right AfD clip


I had to bite my lip this morning as two colleagues held that up as sensible advice ... (both are university educated)


----------



## brogdale (Apr 2, 2019)

We've got it all wrong...thread over, obvs...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 2, 2019)

ERG losing their shit apparently. 



> "It's really kicking off," someone in the ERG tells me: "This cannot be allowed, the cabinet have to move against May. The '22 chairman has to go to her and tell her she has to go"
> 
> *BethRigby*
> Deputy Political Editor, Sky New


----------



## brogdale (Apr 2, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> ERG losing their shit apparently.


Read _dream _for shit.


----------



## Ming (Apr 2, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> ERG losing their shit apparently.


That would be funny because i bet they’ve all got short positions on the pound (Redwood, JRM, etc). Imagine if it went the wrong way. The investors would be very disappointed (‘man found hanging by the neck under London Bridge’ news at 11)


----------



## teqniq (Apr 2, 2019)

I am tempted to invest heavily in tiny violins.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2019)

teqniq said:


> I am tempted to invest heavily in tiny violins.


My tiny violins have never been so popular  an excellent investment


----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2019)

Ming said:


> (‘man found hanging by the neck under London Bridge’ news at 11)


Roberto Calvi


----------



## Ming (Apr 2, 2019)

yield said:


> Roberto Calvi


That’s what i’m hoping. Or some Russian mob type brutality.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 2, 2019)

popcorn



> PPS: “Just to be really clear: ERG have done this to party. They’ve softened Brexit because they were too proud and stupid to realise what was at stake. Baker has single-handedly put 5 points on Corbyn. Puts him in No10. And it puts the Brexiteers on the moron side of history.”
> 
> Harry Cole added,
> 
> ...



Harry Cole is Deputy Political Editor of the Mail on Sunday.


----------



## bemused (Apr 2, 2019)

The best thing about Brexit is it has fully exposed the nutty wing of the party, the 2nd best thing is they love being on telly - providing hours of fun. 

Steve Baker is now referring to himself on TV as Steve 'the hard man of Brexit' Baker and Mark Francois is a real-life Peter Griffin.


----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2019)

bemused said:


> Mark Francois is a real-life Peter Griffin.


As a leaver Will Self versus Mark Francois is the best thing on telly in years


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2019)

theres a twitter thread of people ceremonially destroying their Cons party cards. Struggling to parse this but I think its betrayal (chamberlains appeasement) and the corbyn hovering over shoulder speaks for itself. And to dispel all doubts, there writ plain 'fuck democracy' lol


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 3, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Struggling to parse this but I think its betrayal (chamberlains appeasement)



in terms of the photo (if that's what you mean) must have been based on this (although this seems to have been reversed, as all the others i can find have him holding it in his left hand)

(ETA - i mean his right hand,  the hand on the left of the photo.  it was late...)


----------



## newbie (Apr 3, 2019)

yield said:


> As a leaver Will Self versus Mark Francois is the best thing on telly in years



   the stare at the end is real quality


----------



## agricola (Apr 3, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> theres a twitter thread of people ceremonially destroying their Cons party cards. Struggling to parse this but I think its betrayal (chamberlains appeasement) and the corbyn hovering over shoulder speaks for itself. And to dispel all doubts, there writ plain 'fuck democracy' lol



The intellectual leaps that they are required to go through every time something like this outrages them are fantastic. 

As a relevant example, Peter Oborne has had a valiant attempt at poprcorning some of them this morning in his piece in the Mail, where he pointed out that the last time something like this happened (after Chamberlain's fall in 1940) the Marxists insisted that they would refuse to serve under the Tory Party's favourite Lord Halifax and so ensured that Winston Churchill became PM.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> My tiny violins have never been so popular  an excellent investment



I applaud your commercial success in supplying tiny violins to sobbing capitalists.
I foresee tinyviolins.com being TV plc by June.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



surely in this age of electronic communication he didn't need to visit downing street to submit his resignation


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 3, 2019)

It’s on days like this I’m really sad that Thatcher’s dead and not here to witness this and weep!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> It’s on days like this I’m really sad that Thatcher’s dead and not here to witness this and weep!


it's on days like this i'm really sad the remainder of the tory party and the great majority of the other mps aren't buried with her at the royal hospital chelsea


----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it's on days like this i'm really sad the remainder of the tory party and the great majority of the other mps aren't buried with her at the royal hospital chelsea


Nah, her ashes are held under piss & dance proof security there...far better to have the tories buried under a large public space upon which we could all micturate freely.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it's on days like this i'm really sad the remainder of the tory party and the great majority of the other mps aren't buried with her at the royal hospital chelsea



They might commit mass Seppuku outside number ten in protest this afternoon.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> They might commit mass Seppuku outside number ten in protest this afternoon.


I'd pay to get a space


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Nah, her ashes are held under piss & dance proof security there...far better to have the tories buried under a large public space upon which we could all micturate freely.


the royal hospital chelsea will be the urology centre of the post-revolutionary nhs


----------



## treelover (Apr 3, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Cole is Deputy Political Editor of the Mail on Sunday.



Tory Civil War, bring it on..


----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> the royal hospital chelsea will be the urology centre of the post-revolutionary nhs



Continue to be impressed with your post-revolutionary planning; who says anarchists can't organise.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Continue to be impressed with your post-revolutionary planning; who says anarchists can't organise.



We can, if left alone!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 3, 2019)

Tory Party members tear up membership cards in anger over Corbyn Brexit talks


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 3, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Tory Party members tear up membership cards in anger over Corbyn Brexit talks



Pathetic, self-centred, blinkered, hateful fools.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 3, 2019)

Mark Francois looks like he is about the burst. Time to lay off the pints.


----------



## pesh (Apr 3, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Tory Party members tear up membership cards in anger over Corbyn Brexit talks


the responses last night had me properly giggling... 
'i'd never seen one before, i like how they framed it with what looks like police crime scene tape' 
'don't do that, those are really rare' 
and so on...


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 3, 2019)

I get the impression quite a few of those card-choppers might be leave.eu entryists, given they keep mentioning voting in leadership election - there was a campaign to get hard brexiters to join to try and bring the party more to the right.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Apr 4, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Mark Francois looks like he is about the burst. Time to lay off the pints.



Mark Francois's perpetual rage is probably the best thing on telly at the moment. Tory MP tells Chancellor 'up yours' live on radio in Brexit dispute


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2019)

He was literally just quoting jesus on the cross in the house 'forgive them lord for they know not what they do'. Bombastic twat


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 5, 2019)

It's god's fault.



> *Theresa May reveals how her faith in God gives her confidence she is 'doing the right thing'*
> *'I am a practising member of the Church of England and so forth, that lies behind what I do', the Prime Minister says*



Theresa May says her faith in God gives her confidence she is 'doing the right thing'


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2019)

Her "God" apparently had a liking for burnt animal offerings and genocide and even a bit of sadism and was daft enough to allow it to be put into print.

Did He change His mind ?


----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2019)

Well he did if you read it on that level, from David's Psalms onwards if not earlier. Burnt sacrifices were dead animals, rather than the live children their neighbours were offering to Baal, Molech etc.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2019)

I've heard that used as an excuse for genocide and child rape by the "Israelites".
I.e. "kill all the men and  women who have lain with a man and the animals but keep the virgin girls for yourselves..."


----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2019)

fuck off dick


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2019)

Humberto said:


> fuck off dick


Lovely


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> It's god's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May says her faith in God gives her confidence she is 'doing the right thing'


It is no wonder then she is weak and wobbly


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> there was a campaign to get hard brexiters to join to try and bring the party more to the right.


No one really thought there was much need for that, surely.


----------



## andysays (Apr 5, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> I've heard that used as an excuse for genocide and child rape by the "Israelites".
> I.e. "kill all the men and  women who have lain with a man and the animals but keep the virgin girls for yourselves..."


Whatever you think of May, I'm pretty sure genocide and child rape are no longer part of standard and approved CofE practice...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2019)

andysays said:


> Whatever you think of May, I'm pretty sure genocide and child rape are no longer part of standard and approved CofE practice...


only pretty sure - come back when you're certain


----------



## SpackleFrog (Apr 5, 2019)

andysays said:


> Whatever you think of May, I'm pretty sure genocide and child rape are no longer part of standard and approved CofE practice...



The Tory Party on the other hand...


----------



## gosub (Apr 5, 2019)

Brexit latest news: Theresa May requests Brexit delay to June 30 and says UK will prepare for MEP elections

Um LLidington alreay wrote to the Electoral Commission days ago telling them to prepare


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 5, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> "I am a practising member of the Church of England and so forth"
> 
> Theresa May says her faith in God gives her confidence she is 'doing the right thing'


What "and so forth"??  The other denominations too, just for coverage?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> What "and so forth"??  The other denominations too, just for coverage?


Maybe she practises a bit of Satanism on the side. Just for balance you understand.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2019)

Tory candidate suspended after comparing Remainers to Nazi voters


> Carl Husted, who is standing in upcoming Nottingham City Council elections, wrote on Facebook that a petition to revoke Article 50 “now has the same number of signatures as the number of people who voted for Hitler’s Nazi party in 1930 Germany”.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tory candidate suspended after comparing Remainers to Nazi voters



I'd be worried about anyone who wanted to run as a tory in Nottingham tbh.


----------



## Supine (Apr 6, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'd be worried about anyone who wanted to run as a tory in Nottingham tbh.



Ken Clarke?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 6, 2019)

Supine said:


> Ken Clarke?



technically, he's not in the city of Nottingham, he's Rushcliffe which is West Bridgford and surrounding villages to the south of the city


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2019)

Sides are being chosen


----------



## teqniq (Apr 7, 2019)

I do so hope the appeals for moderation fall on deaf ears.

One Nation Tories invite MPs to dial down Brexit rhetoric


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2019)

teqniq said:


> fall on deaf ears.


Not a phrase the deaf like so much


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2019)

teqniq said:


> I do so hope the appeals for moderation fall on deaf ears.
> 
> One Nation Tories invite MPs to dial down Brexit rhetoric


They reckon there are 50 "nice" Tories 
Is there a definitive list somewhere ?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Not a phrase the deaf like so much


No probably not. My intention was not to disrespect deaf people though it was just the first thing that sprang to mind. I can change it if you really object.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 7, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> They reckon there are 50 "nice" Tories



It's sort of relative

tories can be divided in to 

cunts
utter cunts
absolute and utter cunts
christopher chope

so by some measures, the ones that are merely cunts are the 'nice' ones...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2019)

teqniq said:


> No probably not. My intention was not to disrespect deaf people though it was just the first thing that sprang to mind. I can change it if you really object.


That shows a good spirit. Just in the future tho pls


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> It's sort of relative
> 
> tories can be divided in to
> 
> ...



Any chance of an illustrative bar chart?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 7, 2019)

I reckon a nice Venn diagram would explain. Tories are a subset of cunts, small circle in a big circle innit.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2019)

May revives promise to cap energy prices

How is the energy price cap going?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 10, 2019)

Splendid nominative determinism in the Tory Government at the moment, in the person of the Communities Secretary, James Brokenshire. 

Here backtracking furiously after initially defending now-sacked govt advisor, racist fucknugget Roger Scruton. 

Government sacks Roger Scruton after remarks about Soros and Islamophobia


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes, proper old school racist academic that one.  I imagine he has an interesting take on eugenics as well.


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Splendid nominative determinism in the Tory Government at the moment, in the person of the Communities Secretary, James Brokenshire.
> 
> Here backtracking furiously after initially defending now-sacked govt advisor, racist fucknugget Roger Scruton.
> 
> Government sacks Roger Scruton after remarks about Soros and Islamophobia



_Sir_ Roger, no less.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 10, 2019)

This is the interview in full. 

Roger Scruton: “Cameron’s resignation was the death knell of the Conservative Party”

On China: 



> They’re creating robots out of their own people… each Chinese person is a kind of replica of the next one and that is a very frightening thing



kinell


----------



## Celyn (Apr 10, 2019)

Teaboy, yes, he expressed views of that type a while ago but I'm too lazy to find them.

Scrutiny is one of those people I sort of assumed had retired or died or both.

Damn. Hurry and predictive thing is bad combination. Meant Scruton, not scrutiny.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 10, 2019)

He's dead inside. The outside is following rapidly.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This is the interview in full.
> 
> Roger Scruton: “Cameron’s resignation was the death knell of the Conservative Party”
> 
> ...



He’s only saying what a lot of them are thinking.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2019)

Libertad said:


> Any chance of an illustrative bar chart?


A Cuntogram?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 10, 2019)

Celyn said:


> Teaboy, yes, he expressed views of that type a while ago but I'm too lazy to find them.
> 
> Scrutiny is one of those people I sort of assumed had retired or died or both.


Whenever I have the misfortune to stumble into him in print or on the radio, which is mercifully rare, it is always striking what a total moron he is, how utterly banal or demonstrably wrong nearly everything he says is. He's a 'philosopher' so people take what he says seriously, which I've never quite worked out.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2019)

When it comes to rabid, personally offensive, cuntish sacked government advisers, Scruton is just about the only one who could make Toby Young look less bad by comparison.


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 10, 2019)

Wilf said:


> A Cuntogram?


Or a Shitsogram?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2019)

Buckaroo said:


> Or a Shitsogram?


Good to see you back with us


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2019)

Wilf said:


> When it comes to rabid, personally offensive, cuntish sacked government advisers, Scruton is just about the only one who could make Toby Young look less bad by comparison.



I have to disagree - he is more rabid and more personally offensive, but noone is more of the other object than Young.


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Good to see you back with us


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2019)

Scruton looks like one of the (more overtly) evil british officers from Sharpe. Views to match.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 10, 2019)

Scruton would have no doubt been leading the trade delegations after Brexit.


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Scruton looks like one of the (more overtly) evil british officers from Sharpe. Views to match.



It is uncanny:


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Scruton would have no doubt been leading the trade delegations after Brexit.


We'd have been superfucked


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Apr 10, 2019)

Isn’t Scruton the one who said that any other sexual practice than “missionary position” intercourse, for the purpose of procreation between a man and his wife, is evil and perverted and “objectifies” one or other of the partners.....?


----------



## tim (Apr 10, 2019)

Celyn said:


> Teaboy, yes, he expressed views of that type a while ago but I'm too lazy to find them.
> 
> Scrutiny is one of those people I sort of assumed had retired or died or both.
> 
> Damn. Hurry and predictive thing is bad combination. Meant Scruton, not scrutiny.



Odd that, because my predictive thing always changes scrotum to Scruton


----------



## Poi E (Apr 12, 2019)

Firing up the grassroots Tories. Is there such a thing?Global Britain - the Conservative Progress Conference 2019


----------



## not a trot (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Isn’t Scruton the one who said that any other sexual practice than “missionary position” intercourse, for the purpose of procreation between a man and his wife, is evil and perverted and “objectifies” one or other of the partners.....?



There's more than one position ? Well fuck me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2019)

not a trot said:


> Well fuck me.



not outside the sacrament of marriage!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2019)

Poi E said:


> grassroots Tories


They're better when they're pushing up daisies


----------



## Poi E (Apr 13, 2019)

not long...


----------



## brogdale (Apr 14, 2019)

Heseltine declining to condemn Lammy's ERG/'Hitler' comparison and then choosing to explicitly attack Rees Mogg is, I know, not entirely unexpected...but I'm beginning to think that we're becoming desensitised to just how extraordinary the civil war is.

Lord Michael Heseltine: ‘Chilling’ similarities between 1930s and current political climate


----------



## Sue (Apr 14, 2019)

Or we're all just enjoying it way too much...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


>


Boris becoming foreign secretary was the biggest piss take appointment since Tony Blair became Middle East peace envoy.

...and yet he still won the London mayorship and is odds on favourite for next PM Next Prime Minister Betting Odds | British Politics | Oddschecker


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 17, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Boris becoming foreign secretary was the biggest piss take appointment since Tony Blair became Middle East peace envoy.
> 
> ...and yet he still won the London mayorship and is odds on favourite for next PM Next Prime Minister Betting Odds | British Politics | Oddschecker


FYI - he's favourite, not odds-on.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2019)

S☼I said:


> FYI - he's favourite, not odds-on.


i had a feeling that wasn't what odds on meant!
What does odds on mean?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 17, 2019)

Also, what does _odds on favourite_ mean then?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2019)

looked it up
Odds on= "rated as more likely than evens to win." so better than 2-1...he's 4-1


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2019)

ska invita said:


> looked it up
> Odds on= "rated as more likely than evens to win." so better than 2-1...he's 4-1


better than 1-1 - so e.g. 1-2


----------



## andysays (Apr 17, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Also, what does _odds on favourite_ mean then?


Odds on means that something is reckoned so likely that your winnings would be less than your stake, e.g. 2 to 1 on means if you bet £2 and win, you only win £1 (plus getting your original £2 back).
It's another way of saying it's more than 50% likely to happen.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 17, 2019)

ska invita said:


> ...and yet he still won the London mayorship and is odds on favourite for next PM Next Prime Minister Betting Odds | British Politics | Oddschecker



Unfortunately, sexism / racism / homophobia / being a massive twunt is not necessarily an electoral liability, especially when the electorate is just the membership of certain parties.



ska invita said:


> What does odds on mean?





Rutita1 said:


> Also, what does _odds on favourite_ mean then?



I'm not really one for betting, but my understanding is that the favourite is the one who has the shortest odds, whether those are odds against or evens or odds on.

from a gambling website i'll not link to - 



> Betting odds allow you to calculate how much money you will win if you make a bet. Let’s use the same examples as before, with the same replacement of numbers for letters, i.e. 4/1 becomes A/B. Quite simply, for every value of B that you bet, you will win A, plus the return of your stake.
> 
> 
> *9/1* for every £1 you bet, *you will win £9.*
> ...



in this case 9/1 or 4/1 are 'odds against', 1/1 is 'evens' and 1/4 is 'odds on'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Boris becoming foreign secretary was the biggest piss take appointment since Tony Blair became Middle East peace envoy.
> 
> ...and yet he still won the London mayorship and is odds on favourite for next PM Next Prime Minister Betting Odds | British Politics | Oddschecker


he would be the one most likely to make the tories long for the halcyon days of theresa may.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 17, 2019)

It's like he hadn't lied and shit.
What the fuck kind of school invited him in ?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 17, 2019)

Presumably some kind of free school or academy? A lot of them are run by the ‘business community’ (=Tories) these days.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2019)

One to watch...could have legs.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2019)

"...recess from hell..."; bless.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2019)

Theresa May faces threat of new confidence vote after European elections amid Brexit backlash

Does that mean the politicians do not like the result of the last vote?


----------



## andysays (Apr 20, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Theresa May faces threat of new confidence vote after European elections amid Brexit backlash
> 
> Does that mean the politicians do not like the result of the last vote?


In case anyone was thinking, like me "but I thought they had to wait until next December before they could have another attempt at a VoNC", it appears that they're considering changing the rules so they don't...


> Theresa May could face a new confidence vote in the wake of the European elections under plans that will be considered by senior Tory MPs this week, The Telegraph can disclose.
> 
> On Tuesday the 1922 committee of backbench Tory MPs will meet to discuss whether the rules should be changed to allow a new bid to remove the Prime Minister.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 20, 2019)

Unelected head of state, unelected upper chamber, unelected PM, unelected judiciary. Universal franchise achieved in 1969. Fucking banana republic.


----------



## Sue (Apr 20, 2019)

andysays said:


> In case anyone was thinking, like me "but I thought they had to wait until next December before they could have another attempt at a VoNC", it appears that they're considering changing the rules so they don't...


The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 20, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> It's like he hadn't lied and shit.
> What the fuck kind of school invited him in ?
> 
> View attachment 168096



A 'young leaders academy' which doesn't sound fascist at all.


----------



## gosub (Apr 20, 2019)

'Majority of Tories want May to quit', according to survey


Strong and stable.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 20, 2019)

gosub said:


> 'Majority of Tories want May to quit', according to survey
> Strong and stable.


I bask in the glorious warmth of their impotent rage and frustrated anger but this is basically like wetting your pants, you get a brief warm feeling then realise things are even worse than before.
Swapping her for someone else even if they can find a mutually acceptable leader won't make the EU change its stance or alter the HoC arithmetic.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2019)

Tory candidates suspended over racist and inflammatory posts | Conservatives | The Guardian


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2019)

Fucking 'power stances' by anne widdecombe is what we have come to. to them and many others politics is dead


----------



## ska invita (Apr 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tory candidates suspended over racist and inflammatory posts | Conservatives | The Guardian


One of the biggest plus sides of social media is the giving MPs rope to hang themselves aspect. Though Trump proves even that has its limitations


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 26, 2019)

Top civil servant demands leak co-operation

So..

Javid, Hunt, Williamson, Fox or Mordaunt?

Seems one of them done it, should be slung in jail for that kind of shit, but a sacking from government most likely. If caught. OB seem to be able to chuck enough resources at shit when needed, is National Security not good enough reason to send in Nipper Read?


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 26, 2019)

If they are all interviewed separately as no doubt they will be Hunt can be relied upon to rat on the culprit.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 26, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Top civil servant demands leak co-operation
> 
> So..
> 
> ...


----------



## Poi E (Apr 26, 2019)

They'll spend more time on the leak than they did assessing years of reports from the US, Australia and NZ about Huawei. The gates to the Kingdom are wide fucking open while everyone looks at Brexit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2019)

Poi E said:


> They'll spend more time on the leak than they did assessing years of reports from the US, Australia and NZ about Huawei. The gates to the Kingdom are wide fucking open while everyone looks at Brexit.


The gates have been sold for scrap


----------



## Poi E (Apr 26, 2019)

And the security services think Salisbury was a bungled operation rather than a prank by Russia to show how shit our security is. The country must be utterly infiltrated.


----------



## Poi E (Apr 27, 2019)

Government has in unprecedented fashion rolled over the appointment of the current head of MI6. Bloke just lost a son to a car accident.Alex Younger agrees to become the longest serving MI6 chief in 50 years

This guy would have signed off on Huawei before it got to the NSC meeting. What security officer does that knowing all your allies in Five Eyes oppose Huawei on critical infrastructure? Fucking madness.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 27, 2019)

I watched this live yesterday and actually spat out some tea I was laughing so much...


----------



## Sue (Apr 27, 2019)

I remember telling at a polling station with an old bloke who was there for Labour. We had a good chat, during which he told me he thought Labour were a right shower these days and he'd voted for us (IWCA). Turned out he'd been a member for about 50 years and felt he couldn't say no when asked as they couldn't find anyone else to do it...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2019)

Incisive strategical thinking with a 'getting old tax'. It will be wild if that sort of chat makes it to manifesto _again  _


----------



## treelover (Apr 29, 2019)

Who should pay for care then, genuine question, Labour were quick to jump today, John Mc,, etc, but the crisis in social care is real and something needs to be done.

btw, Sky Journo today, asserted the Tory Govt(as opposed to M.P's) will never now attempt to deal with SC after the response to the 'Death Tax.'


----------



## brogdale (Apr 29, 2019)

treelover said:


> Who should pay for care then, genuine question, Labour were quick to jump today, John Mc,, etc, but the crisis in social care is real and something needs to be done.
> 
> btw, Sky Journo today, asserted the Tory Govt(as opposed to M.P's) will never now attempt to deal with SC after the response to the 'Death Tax.'


That may be a genuine question, but asking it betrays a genuine lack of class consciousness. The reason that the tories are flying kites about workers funding their own care is a direct consequence of their ideological refusal to countenance taxing the corporations and their ultra-rich owners who profit from their labour when they're younger.
Scum.


----------



## treelover (Apr 29, 2019)

Social Care is not just for older/retired, hundreds of thousands including very young who have never paid stamps, etc.

I have plenty of class consciousness thank you, being on the sharp end for many many years

'hidden injuries of class'


----------



## killer b (Apr 29, 2019)

treelover said:


> Who should pay for care then


the rich.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 29, 2019)

killer b said:


> the rich.


Too right this NEST scheme is the thin end of a nasty wedge also.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 29, 2019)

treelover said:


> Who should pay for care then, genuine question, Labour were quick to jump today, John Mc,, etc, but the crisis in social care is real and something needs to be done.



progressive taxation including getting businesses to pay tax?


----------



## brogdale (May 1, 2019)

So farewell Gavin Williamson.

Speaks volumes of the contemporary Tory party that such an individual ever made it to an office of state.


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2019)

RIP Gavin

Gavin Williamson sacked as defence secretary for Huawei leak - live news


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 1, 2019)

Disgraced Former Defence Secretary, Gavin Williamson


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Marvellous


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 1, 2019)

The sacking letter is pretty brutal


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2019)

May at least will be able to say, as a legacy, that she has sacked some genuinely horrifying creatures from the roles she appointed them to.


----------



## Wilf (May 1, 2019)

Spilling our national secrets? The cunt should be in a cell with Assange!


----------



## Dogsauce (May 1, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Disgraced Former Defence Secretary, Gavin Williamson





Was just about to post on here that I thought the role of ‘disgraced former defence secretary’ was already taken!


----------



## andysays (May 1, 2019)

So who will be the new Defence Secretary?

Can there be any Tory MPs left who haven't either resigned or been sacked from May's Cabinet and who are actually able to sign their name to official government documents?


----------



## Poi E (May 1, 2019)

Huh, he really did care about the country after all.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 1, 2019)

andysays said:


> So who will be the new Defence Secretary?



It's Penny Mordaunt


----------



## redsquirrel (May 1, 2019)

Prick Cable calling for a criminal investigation


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 1, 2019)

Wasn't he supposed to be May's last remaining friend? Or have I made that up?


----------



## Poi E (May 1, 2019)

Eyes off the fucking ball. How much does the US have to hint to HMG to play the fucking game on Huawei?


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Yet Grayling is still employed


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Yet Grayling is still employed



He was asked to resign in November 2017 but hasn't yet managed to write a convincing enough letter.


----------



## Poi E (May 1, 2019)

Trebles all round in the Chinese embassy tonight. Twice the usual armed security when I went by on Monday.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Spilling our national secrets? The cunt should be in a cell with Assange!


That's one of the few things that'd make me feel sorry for assange


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 1, 2019)

He failed to "enhance his lethality and increase his mass" 

Shaden-fuckin-freude


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Trebles all round in the Chinese embassy tonight. Twice the usual armed security when I went by on Monday.


They're not letting gw claim political asylum


----------



## Poi E (May 1, 2019)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Yet Grayling is still employed


And cliff richard still stalks the face of the earth


----------



## redsquirrel (May 1, 2019)

Be interesting to see how this plays with Williamsons popularity among Tory members. Not going to help May anyway.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 1, 2019)

Williamson is moaning to every lobby journo that it wasn't him. *popcorn*


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2019)

Who is stepping into the much coveted role?


----------



## treelover (May 1, 2019)

End of the beginning for the Tories, final implosion? most successful UK political party ever uptill now.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 1, 2019)

treelover said:


> End of the beginning for the Tories, final implosion? most successful UK political party ever uptill now.



Most successful political party in the history of humanity. And yeah, hopefully.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Yet Grayling is still employed



his purpose is to make the rest of the bunch of twunts look competent by comparison...


----------



## BristolEcho (May 2, 2019)

treelover said:


> Who should pay for care then, genuine question, Labour were quick to jump today, John Mc,, etc, but the crisis in social care is real and something needs to be done.
> 
> btw, Sky Journo today, asserted the Tory Govt(as opposed to M.P's) will never now attempt to deal with SC after the response to the 'Death Tax.'



The owners of companies that are exploting their workers and the people that they claim to help.


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2019)




----------



## teqniq (May 3, 2019)

What with the ferry fiasco and now this why is he even still in his job? This question is, slightly rhetorical as I know there's no-one else who might want to take the poisoned chalice or is even likely to be slightly better (is that even the right description?) at his remit. How are these scumbags allowed to waste so much public money and constantly get away with it?

Grayling probation changes 'took unacceptable risks' with public money


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2019)

teqniq said:


> How are these scumbags allowed to waste so much public money and constantly get away with it?



It's their whole thing. But they've also secured the media narrative whereby they're the frugal, sensible party who wants Britain to live within its means. 

So i guess the answer to your question is, they get away with it thanks to a massive conspiracy against the public.


----------



## brogdale (May 4, 2019)

Bone's constituency association going v.direct:


----------



## Sue (May 4, 2019)

Ian Duncan Smith tells Theresa May she's done for. Guess he has personal experience and all. 

May must go now, says former Tory leader


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

I am sure she will see reason and step aside.


----------



## extra dry (May 4, 2019)

Is May still at the wheel of sinking priate ship? Or will the remaining crew force her to walk the plank


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

extra dry said:


> Is May still at the wheel of sinking priate ship? Or will the remaining crew force her to walk the plank


Walk the Grayling?


----------



## Sue (May 4, 2019)

extra dry said:


> Is May still at the wheel of sinking priate ship? Or will the remaining crew force her to walk the plank


_Someone's_ at the wheel..?


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

I work with a lad called Andrew who I affectionately call ToryBoy. He is a Fulham trust fund type and whatever latest scandal or appalling failure the Tories he will still vote for them without question.

When I asked his opinion on the recent Williamson issue his response was that 'Britain will be like Venezuela under Labour' in total seriousness.

The death spiral is amusing but there is a blind following there.


----------



## brogdale (May 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I work with a lad called Andrew who I affectionately call ToryBoy. He is a Fulham trust fund type and whatever latest scandal or appalling failure the Tories he will still vote for them without question.
> 
> When I asked his opinion on the recent Williamson issue his response was that 'Britain will be like Venezuela under Labour' in total seriousness.
> 
> The death spiral is amusing but there is a blind following there.


True enough, but I'm liking the fatalism of "..will be..". At least they know they're beat.


----------



## andysays (May 4, 2019)

extra dry said:


> Is May still at the wheel of sinking priate ship? Or will the remaining crew force her to walk the plank


I'm hoping they'll scuttle the whole ship before taking to a couple of leaky lifeboats, one of which will end up hitting the Titanic"s iceberg, and the other will capsize conveniently close to the shark from Jaws, but I've always been an optimist


----------



## brogdale (May 4, 2019)

lol


----------



## Poi E (May 4, 2019)

life is like a big box of chocolates for Dave Davis.


----------



## not a trot (May 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 169901



I'd like a pint of whatever he'd drunk before he wrote that shyte.


----------



## not a trot (May 4, 2019)

Poi E said:


> life is like a big box of chocolates for Dave Davis.



Death of a clown.


----------



## Wilf (May 4, 2019)

Basically, apart from a few routine insults and calls for her resignation, the tory party is conducting its business as if May doesn't exist.


----------



## Wilf (May 4, 2019)

I don't have telegraph access, but you get the idea from this (lead article online):
The Tories have only days left to boot out Theresa May - and save the party from obliteration

Been a few more routine calls for her to go today, which will grow over the weekend. But she ain't going and none of them can get their shit together enough to boot her out. Pretty extraordinary time where most of the rules of normal parliamentary survival have been suspended.  Labour probably need to keep their nerve and refuse to line up with any kind of agreement this week.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 4, 2019)

Will May be out before May is out?
I doubt it.
Though it made me smile when I read IDS was criticising her as a leader of the Tory party!


----------



## Sue (May 4, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Will May be out before May is out?
> I doubt it.
> Though it made me smile when I read IDS was criticising her as a leader of the Tory party!


Ne'er cast a clout till May be out.

Having to hold off on cleaning my flat until she's gone...


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> And cliff richard still stalks the face of the earth



When there's no more room left in hell, the dead will walk the earth


----------



## Sue (May 5, 2019)

I'm always shocked and surprised but..

Top Tory ‘surprised anyone bothered to vote for us’


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)




----------



## binka (May 5, 2019)

I like the underscore at the end of the Twitter account name bluecollartory_ a real sign of professionalism imo


----------



## Ming (May 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 169958


I met Esther once (she was my local MP). She lied to me about a petition she was trying to get me to sign about opposing the closure of the local post office. I asked if it was a cross party non-partisan petition. She said it was until i pointed out it said Conservative Party at the foot of it. I also brought up her party’s track record on post offices and then mentioned i was a socialist. Then her minders moved from behind her to in front of her. And i was in my student nurse greys too. I don’t know why she asked me to be honest.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 7, 2019)

Mrs May has a meeting pencilled in with Sir Graham Brady this afternoon to discuss her leaving date.

There is also the shadow of a no confidence vote in her leadership on June 15. Will she go or be nudged into history?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Mrs May has a meeting pencilled in with Sir Graham Brady this afternoon to discuss her leaving date.
> 
> There is also the shadow of a no confidence vote in her leadership on June 15. Will she go or be nudged into history?


she will be pushed off the cliff of doom into the great abyss of the despised


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2019)

Will see how this goes  

Date set for court case which could prosecute Boris Johnson over £350 million EU referendum lie


----------



## bemused (May 7, 2019)

I can't see any of the folks being suggested as the future Tory leader that won't provide endless comedy, apart from Gove. McVey, awful. Boris, a buffoon. Rabb, human tapioca. Javid, as likeable as a recycling bin.


----------



## bemused (May 7, 2019)

Watching Politics Live and they start the show we pictures of potential Tory leader wheeling their wives out to have their photos taken. How very modern of them.


----------



## brogdale (May 8, 2019)

**link is to 'Conservative Home'**

What a s**t-show.

Halfon in full froth.


----------



## andysays (May 9, 2019)

Esther McVey has announced her intention to run for leader, but only when May stands down.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 9, 2019)

andysays said:


> Esther McVey has announced her intention to run for leader, but only when May stands down.



Who else has officially announced now? Rory Stewart has (hilariously) and I've heard some Tory's come out in favour of Raab.


----------



## brogdale (May 9, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Who else has officially announced now? Rory Stewart has (hilariously) and I've heard some Tory's come out in favour of Raab.


Loathsome.


----------



## andysays (May 9, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Loathsome.


According to the BBC she's still considering it...


----------



## mx wcfc (May 9, 2019)

This is the guy who has refused to vote with the government over soldiers being prosecuted.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 9, 2019)

andysays said:


> Esther McVey has announced her intention to run for leader, but only when May stands down.



She will empty number 10 and have flogged everything within a fortnight.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 9, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Who else has officially announced now? Rory Stewart has (hilariously) and I've heard some Tory's come out in favour of Raab.



at first glance, i thought you said rod stewart...


----------



## brogdale (May 9, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at first glance, i thought you said rod stewart...


Maggie May faction?


----------



## gosub (May 14, 2019)

https://inews.co.uk/news/politics/h...on-count-petition-high-court-local-elections/


----------



## Poi E (May 15, 2019)

I mean, we fill in a bit of paper with pencil and don't have to show ID at the polling station. Madness.


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 15, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> She will empty number 10 and have flogged everything within a fortnight.



and she can sneak the lot out using the basement corridors left over from Henry VIII's palace.


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 15, 2019)

The really nice thing about May, she's great at destroying the Tory party. Her total and absolute fuck up of Brexit is a pleasure to watch because she's consigning the blue lot to the dustbin of pointless and ineffective opposition for a very long time.
Nobody will vote for that lot until the Brexit mess is forgotten, and that's going to take a lot of years.

Thanks, Mrs. May - You're doing is a favour.


----------



## existentialist (May 15, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> The really nice thing about May, she's great at destroying the Tory party. Her total and absolute fuck up of Brexit is a pleasure to watch because she's consigning the blue lot to the dustbin of pointless and ineffective opposition for a very long time.
> Nobody will vote for that lot until the Brexit mess is forgotten, and that's going to take a lot of years.
> 
> Thanks, Mrs. May - You're doing is a favour.


The danger is that they don't get destroyed enough, and some zombie corpse of Toryism starts staggering around, still (somehow) getting elected, but shedding Toryvirus and body parts everywhere it stumbles, with particularly infected bits lumbering off UKIPwards or into the welcoming arms of any other number of too-Right single-interest groups...nowait, that's what's already happened.


----------



## Teaboy (May 15, 2019)

May is clearly not a unifying type of person.  Her penchant for looking down her nose and telling people off like some head teacher is always going to piss people off.  Also her inability to admit how she herself has made mistakes and carries blame is a bad characteristic.  By most accounts she doesn't really have a warm personally and shuts people out.

Basically, she is shit, really shit.  Though its interesting to muse of what she could have differently as a tory leader (not counting the brandy and revolver option).

I think we'd all agree calling the election was a bad call, then how the election was fought was hilariously inept.  Though after that what outcome could have been achieved that kept the tories more or less intact whilst a Brexit deal was passed?

My personal feeling is that as soon as she became PM she should have been working more with everyone not just her party and then just a handful of nutjobs within her party.  Labour wouldn't have helped her but there was, I think, a chance for enough people in Parliament to agree to get a deal through.  Instead her 'go it alone' approach has pissed off virtually everyone.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> The really nice thing about May, she's great at destroying the Tory party. Her total and absolute fuck up of Brexit is a pleasure to watch because she's consigning the blue lot to the dustbin of pointless and ineffective opposition for a very long time.
> Nobody will vote for that lot until the Brexit mess is forgotten, and that's going to take a lot of years.
> 
> Thanks, Mrs. May - You're doing is a favour.


Be careful what you wish for


----------



## redsquirrel (May 15, 2019)

The idea that the Tory party is going to die is fantasy stuff. 

Even if you take their lowest Westminster polling (a daft thing to do anyway as the last election very clearly showed that when push comes to shove a good proportion of the electorate will return to one of the big two) that still translates into them being the second largest party by a considerable margin.


----------



## 8ball (May 15, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> The idea that the Tory party is going to die is fantasy stuff.



A split is well within the realms of possibility, though.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 15, 2019)

8ball said:


> A split is well within the realms of possibility, though.


Depends what you mean by a split, a proper split with significant numbers of MPs/activists/members on either side - not going to happen. 
A smallish number of individual MPs/MEPs/councillors leaving - sure.


----------



## 8ball (May 15, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Depends what you mean by a split, a proper split with significant numbers of MPs/activists/members on either side - not going to happen.



Cool, will just quote that for posterity.


----------



## brogdale (May 16, 2019)

More like Guerrilla warfare in the internecine struggle:


----------



## brogdale (May 16, 2019)

Tory MPs (former chief whip) declaring that they will vote for their own party. It's come to that...


----------



## gosub (May 16, 2019)

Boris Declares He Will Stand for Tory Leadership -


----------



## Wilf (May 16, 2019)

gosub said:


> Boris Declares He Will Stand for Tory Leadership -


Adds to the idea the tories are just not bothering with the euro elections. If they were taking it seriously, even Johnson would think twice about announcing his candidacy for a, kind of, non-existent vacancy.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 16, 2019)

gosub said:


> Boris Declares He Will Stand for Tory Leadership -



 Is it party members who vote or MPs?  He probably has more support from members than MPs


----------



## binka (May 16, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> Is it party members who vote or MPs?  He probably has more support from members than MPs


MPs choose a shortlist of 2 then the members get to vote


----------



## Fez909 (May 16, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> Is it party members who vote or MPs?  He probably has more support from members than MPs


Mps whittle it down to 2, then let the members choose which slice of shit they prefer.


----------



## Teaboy (May 16, 2019)

Johnson has made so many enemies I'd be surprised if he makes it through to the members vote.  That being said they're pretty desperate at the moment and Johnson has had the Midas touch in elections and referendums etc.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 16, 2019)

Yeah, not popular with MPs but they know his populism can deliver votes so might swallow their grudges for the bigger picture. Tbh I’d expect him to do well against Corbyn, given his reputation as a bit of a joker measured against some humourless wet lefty.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 16, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Johnson has made so many enemies I'd be surprised if he makes it through to the members vote.  That being said they're pretty desperate at the moment *and Johnson has had the Midas touch in elections **.....   .*



By means of his *massive* drop in majority in Uxbridge, in that ancient  contest called the 2017 General Election ....


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 16, 2019)

I've gone past giving a fuck which party runs the country into the ground, so I'd love to see Johnson as PM, just to see how much worse it can get.


----------



## Teaboy (May 17, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> By means of his *massive* drop in majority in Uxbridge, in that ancient  contest called the 2017 General Election ....



Still won though didn't he.  Virtually every pro leave tory took a hammering in London.  What's Goldsmith's majority now?  50?


----------



## Teaboy (May 17, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've gone past giving a fuck which party runs the country into the ground, so I'd love to see Johnson as PM, just to see how much worse it can get.



His stint at Foreign was magnificently inept.  Just imagine what he could do with the top job.


----------



## Duncan2 (May 17, 2019)

He hasn't quite yet recovered from Rupa Huq's devastating impression of him -the "oh I'm sorry did I just shag your wife?"-that one.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 19, 2019)

I think its looking very likely that whoever wins the leadership will do it on a platform of "no deal" - the membership will want no less. This will cause major ructions and likely provoke a split - leaving the tory party in the hands of hard brexiteer, moral conservatives, die hard thatcherites and english nationalists - essentially UKIP mk2. 
With the membership solidly behind and a speaking for significant chunk of popular opinion it this creates a solid base for a viable party - but one which would struggle  to get above 30% in a GE (or alternatively ... ) 
It also creates a gap for "gammon free" version of the tories - more like the Cameron/Osborne model - so CHUK might re-emerge as the the home for   "modern" conservatism -  pro business, pro europe and cool with funny tinges and gaiety (step forward ruth davidson?). 
 End of the two party duopoly definitely plausible - with the media and business swinging behind the liberal/"centrist"  parties and a push for PR.


----------



## Poi E (May 19, 2019)

Fingers crossed it's Boris. Perfect man to be Prime Minster of England and Wales.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Fingers crossed it's Boris. Perfect man to be Prime Minster of England and Wales.


A better man to be the last pm


----------



## teqniq (May 19, 2019)




----------



## redsquirrel (May 19, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> <snip>
> End of the two party duopoly definitely plausible - with the media and business swinging behind the liberal/"centrist"  parties and a push for PR.


Is not this just the mirror version of the split that was going to happen (and which we are still waiting for) when Corbyn won the leadership election of Labour?
Where are these One Nation Tories going to go? to ChUK, Currently dying in the polls and soon to be extinct? The ChUK example shows exactly what happens when you don't have a significant activist base, backers, councillors, MPs, organisation etc. 

FPTP favours two party politics and both the major parties have always consisted of loose coalitions. For all the "success" of the SDP they took a whole 23 seats (with the Liberals) and then were swallowed up. And they had a considerably stronger base than any Tory-spin off will. If ChUK had managed some success maybe some Tory MPs might have taken the plunge but what the tiggers have shown is that leaving the Tory/Labour Party is a short ride to unemployment for the vast majority of cases.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 19, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Is not this just the mirror version of the split that was going to happen (and which we are still waiting for) when Corbyn won the leadership election of Labour?
> Where are these One Nation Tories going to go? to ChUK, Currently dying in the polls and soon to be extinct? The ChUK example shows exactly what happens when you don't have a significant activist base, backers, councillors, MPs, organisation etc.
> 
> FPTP favours two party politics and both the major parties have always consisted of loose coalitions. For all the "success" of the SDP they took a whole 23 seats (with the Liberals) and then were swallowed up. And they had a considerably stronger base than any Tory-spin off will. If ChUK had managed some success maybe some Tory MPs might have taken the plunge but what the tiggers have shown is that leaving the Tory/Labour Party is a short ride to unemployment for the vast majority of cases.



well yes - that's definitely possible - but where is the pro-eu, liberal business establishment going to go if the tories become the bufton tuftons and labour are evil stalinist mild social democrats? When the tories were a busted flush back in the 90s a big chunk of it swung behind labour.
If the split happens - then you could see serious money and influence swinging behind the tory split off - yes they will probably never have enough support to win power on their own - but they could disrupt things enough to undermine the system - its being tested to destruction as its and this could be another stress.

I could see future vote share breaking down along the lines of -
Full Fat Tory  - 25% 
Gammon free tories 15%
Lib dems 15%
Labour 30%
Greens 10%
Others 5%

So further coaltion hung parliament governments are very likely - and PR might be a condition of smaller parties supporting a labour government.
Not saying its going to happen - but we are very much in the realm of fuck knows and id say thats a plausible scenario.
Greens could eat the lib dems as environmental concerns climb the agenda. Or lib dems might go throw in their lot with non-gammon tories - essentially a rerun of the coalition government - especially if that came with big business and media backing.
I think the party politics is still very much in flux - essentially its the ongoing fall out from the shock of 2008 (hence  corbyn and brexit) - and im wondering where it might end up.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 19, 2019)

I think that voting pattern shows why a split won't happen, LD and ChUK mk2 getting 15% each would result in naff all seats.

There's a small enough space for one centrist party, there's no where near enough space for two, and after the council/EU elections the LD have sewn up that vote. I can see some Tories either defecting to the LDs and/or becoming aligned independents but a major split to form a new party has very little chance of success.

And to be frank I think the Labour examples shows just how exaggerated all this talk of splits is. There have been promises of Labour splits for four years now, it still hasn't happened. MPs and their mates in the Fleet Street talk big about this stuff but when it comes to actually putting their easy life on the line, well...,

EDIT: Worth noting as well, that it's been the soft section of the Tory MPs that have folded at ever stage, not the hardliners. And those that voted Con+Remain are still more likely to back Con in the coming EU elections that Con+Leave.


----------



## Sue (May 19, 2019)

This made me laugh.

Michael Heseltine will vote Lib Dem in European elections


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 20, 2019)

The Tories have forgotten their pro-EU voters. And they’ll pay for it | John Harris

John Harris on the death spiral - how the move to a more UKIPy tory party will alienate a big chunk of their middle class supporters - and is already doing so.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> The Tories have forgotten their pro-EU voters. And they’ll pay for it | John Harris
> 
> John Harris on the death spiral - how the move to a more UKIPy tory party will alienate a big chunk of their middle class supporters - and is already doing so.


sales of my tiny violins have never been so speedy, people have placed orders which can't be filled til christmas


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> sales of my tiny violins have never been so speedy, people have placed orders which can't be filled til christmas



Well yes - it is a harrowing tale of trauma amongst the waitrose demographic. Sorry if it upset anyone.


----------



## Poi E (May 20, 2019)

.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2019)

How is it going?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> How is it going?



Same as always

Now you say, 'that bad huh?'


----------



## Sue (May 22, 2019)

I thought Badgers meant the Tory death spiral thing (which seems to be going pretty well really).


----------



## steveo87 (May 22, 2019)

Leadsom's dead....- no, resigned, sorry.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 22, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Leadsom's dead....- no, resigned, sorry.



So long and thanks for all the fish quotas.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 22, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Leadsom's dead....- no, resigned, sorry.



How we tell the difference?


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Same as always


That bad huh?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2019)

I love it when a political minnow in some undersecretary for paperclips type role resigns on principle and everyone is like ‘who is that?’ (Not the case here, but just reminded me of it)


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2019)

36 resignations under May

Is that a record?


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> 36 resignations under May
> 
> Is that a record?



Ages ago, don't think Blair got to 30 even in 10 years.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> View attachment 171821


No five guys £5 shakes for her


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> 36 resignations under May
> 
> Is that a record?


No, we need one more for a full house


----------



## Wilf (May 22, 2019)

Well, another day draws to a head in 20 minutes and Theresa May _still_ hasn't resigned. "Nothing, Has. Changed..." ​
It's as if David Moyes was still Man United Manager.

Actually, thinking along those lines, I hope the tory party's next 3 leaders bring them every bit as much success and style as van Gahl, Mourhino and Ole.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 23, 2019)

The odds on this page are changing minute to minute. 

Online Betting & Odds | Bet with Paddy Power Sports


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 23, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> The odds on this page are changing minute to minute.
> 
> Online Betting & Odds | Bet with Paddy Power Sports



This is mad it's gone from 11/1 to 2/1 that May goes in May within ten minutes. I finally committed at 5/1!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> This is mad it's gone from 11/1 to 2/1 that May goes in May within ten minutes. I finally committed at 5/1!


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2019)

In a sign of how May is teetering on the brink, she doesn't even seem to have bothered replacing Leadsome.

I for one am disappointed that the normally efficient government of this fine country has been put at risk.


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 23, 2019)

May is clearly a useless item, but who will replace her - Boris?
This Tory government have done all the usual, but they must be the most incompetent lot in history - They don;t have a clue about anything and they possess a reverse Midas touch - Everything they get near turns to shit.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

This prime minister was destroyed by Brexit. And the next one will be too.

Good good


----------



## Sprocket. (May 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> This prime minister was destroyed by Brexit. And the next one will be too.
> 
> Good good



The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

Boris Johnson lied during EU referendum campaign, court told | Boris Johnson | The Guardian


> Lewis Power QC said it “mattered not” whether one voted Labour, Conservative or Liberal Democrat “or whether you are a leaver of a remainer”, adding: “Democracy demands *responsible and honest leadership* from those in public office.”


Good oh...


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

Judge set to decide whether to summon Boris Johnson to face prosecution over £350m-a-week claim


> A judge is set to decide on whether or not Boris Johnson will be summonsed to court to face accusations of misconduct in public office


Drag the cunt before the beak


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2019)

I have already found him guilty of many offences. He has been sentenced to servitude in the south Atlantic. Take him down.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> I have already found him guilty of many offences. He has been sentenced to servitude in the south Atlantic. Take him down.


I'd respectfully like to propose a motion to the Pickman's model and the collective committee for the re-education of the former people; I've long thought that Johnson might have an important and specific role to play during the transport to the South Atlantic. I'm sure that we wouldn't want to incur excess costs related to damage to the shipping caused by over-hasty docking...so...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2019)

brogdale said:


> I'd respectfully like to propose a motion to the Pickman's model and the collective committee for the re-education of the former people; I've long thought that Johnson might have an important and specific role to play during the transport to the South Atlantic. I'm sure that we wouldn't want to incur excess costs related to damage to the shipping caused by over-hasty docking...so...
> 
> View attachment 171900


Tory councillors will fill that role, grander things demand johnson's peculiar talents


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Tory councillors will fill that role, grander things demand johnson's peculiar talents


Can't wait to hear


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Can't wait to hear


He is charged with writing letters home telling other former people how grand life is in the south atlantic and how much they'd enjoy it. For every fp he lures south a weighty stone is removed from the cairn covering him. But for every lie he's told since 1/1/90 another takes its place

He may expect to walk around grytviken in about 30 years


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

What bothers me is that Boris is a self serving Teflon cunt. Whichever Tory cunt picks up this poisoned BrexShit challenge will fail without question. I bet they open the door for the greedy cunt, let him bluster and bullshit a no deal Brexit. Then when his name (and Britain) is beshitted across the polluted globe some cunt like Hunt or Gove will take over.

#sameasiteverwas


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2019)

Johnson can be reinvented as a siren, luring FP to the south Atlantic with beguiling charm.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 23, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Johnson can be reinvented as a siren, luring FP to the south Atlantic with beguiling charm.



Fortunately empty vessels make the most noise.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2019)

he can dine heartedly on cast off fetid  snoek if he meets his targets. A pyramid scheme of fp , all busily writing home declaring the wonder of this new land, all drooling at yhe thought of snoek heads as a reward


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2019)

The cunt


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 23, 2019)

How true is that reporting restrictions on the election are stopping flow of news? There was stuff all over BBC about her barricading herself in No 10 last night but all gone now!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2019)

Hopefully we will set a new live episode of “cant pay- we’ll take it away” as #10 gets repossessed. The bailiffs doing something useful for once


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> How true is that reporting restrictions on the election are stopping flow of news? There was stuff all over BBC about her barricading herself in No 10 last night but all gone now!



It hasnt stopped them reporting on the bill being delayed.

The barricade story ran a bit contrary to some other stuff they also reported yesterday, such as her leaving number 10 for a regular meeting with the queen.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Hopefully we will set a new live episode of “cant pay- we’ll take it away” as #10 gets repossessed. The bailiffs doing something useful for once


Can't see them taking tm, she's fucking useless


----------



## rutabowa (May 23, 2019)

Death spiral
May halts vote on new Brexit deal as leadership enters 'death spiral'


----------



## rutabowa (May 23, 2019)

The editorial is really mean about her


----------



## andysays (May 23, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> Death spiral
> May halts vote on new Brexit deal as leadership enters 'death spiral'


I hope Kaka Tim remembered to copyright that phrase...


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

David Mellor is on BBC Breakfast and compared the iminent Tory Leadership to a horse race. 

I can only hope they all fall at the first fence and have to be destroyed.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> David Mellor is on BBC Breakfast and compared the iminent Tory Leadership to a horse race.
> 
> I can only hope they all fall at the first fence and have to be destroyed.


A horse race: but who are the jockeys and owners?


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

Well Farrage is taking the Tory Party for a ride....


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)




----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> to a horse race.



largely pre-fixed and half the nags are on drugs?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2019)

doubt it will come to much but nice to see none the less :

Boris Johnson to go on trial for 'lying and misleading' in Brexit campaign, judge orders


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> doubt it will come to much but nice to see none the less :
> 
> Boris Johnson to go on trial for 'lying and misleading' in Brexit campaign, judge orders


Having been hoping he was summoned. Hopefully at least it will dent his leadership chances plus cause some general embarrassment for him and the party.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> doubt it will come to much but nice to see none the less :
> 
> Boris Johnson to go on trial for 'lying and misleading' in Brexit campaign, judge orders


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Having been hoping he was summoned. Hopefully at least it will dent his leadership chances plus cause some general embarrassment for him and the party.


let's see the fucker convicted


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Boris Johnson to go on trial for 'lying and misleading' in Brexit campaign, judge orders



Jurors have been told to clear their schedules for the next fifteen years


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

johnson's already lost at least two jobs for lying, now he might lose the plum job he's sought for so long

it's been a boom year for my tiny violins and i've just doubled the workforce things are going so well


----------



## gosub (May 29, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Jurors have been told to clear their schedules for the next fifteen years


On the difference between net and gross.


The establishment really does seem more focused on tidying the deck chairs than anything else


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 29, 2019)

gosub said:


> On the difference between net and gross.
> 
> 
> The establishment really does seem more focused on tidying the deck chairs than anything else




^^^

Seems the charge relates to stating we send the EU £350m a week. We do, regardless of what we get back.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2019)

Can people get a custodial as a result of a private prosecution?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2019)

From this : https://www.fraudadvisorypanel.org/...ud-Facts-21B-Private-Prosecutions-April13.pdf


'A successful private prosecution can result in a criminal conviction and custodial sentence for the offender, and compensation being awarded to the victim. It can also send a powerful deterrent message to those considering engaging in criminal activity against the victim.'

I think this is UK


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> From this : https://www.fraudadvisorypanel.org/...ud-Facts-21B-Private-Prosecutions-April13.pdf
> 
> 
> 'A successful private prosecution can result in a criminal conviction and custodial sentence for the offender, and compensation being awarded to the victim. It can also send a powerful deterrent message to those considering engaging in criminal activity against the victim.'
> ...


it is: from p2 of your link


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Can people get a custodial as a result of a private prosecution?


up to life


----------



## Poi E (May 29, 2019)

Please choose him as Tory leader pleeeeeassse


----------



## BassJunkie (May 29, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> ^^^
> 
> Seems the charge relates to stating we send the EU £350m a week. We do, regardless of what we get back.



I hesitate to get embroiled into this kind of debate, but my understanding is that it's not we send it then get some back, the rebate is subtracted before sending it.  So we never have sent £350m a week to the EU.


----------



## gosub (May 29, 2019)

BassJunkie said:


> I hesitate to get embroiled into this kind of debate, but my understanding is that it's not we send it then get some back, the rebate is subtracted before sending it.  So we never have sent £350m a week to the EU.


Isn"t this technically sub judicy.?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it is: from p2 of your link
> View attachment 172600


Cheers soz at work so just skimmed it


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Cheer soz at work so just skimmed it


it's all good


----------



## gosub (May 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it's all good


Timing is appealing, but adding the ability to tell anyone discussing Brexit, referendums or Mr Johnson that I don't wish to be party to a potential contempt of court could prove a handy tool.  If only they'd done it a while ago


----------



## The Pale King (May 29, 2019)

This kind of stuff never comes to anything, and I am wary of trying to do politics through law.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 29, 2019)

Vince Cable is actually going to be the next Prime Minister isn't he ?


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2019)

The Pale King said:


> This kind of stuff never comes to anything, and I am wary of trying to do politics through law.


Yep. Theoretically though, it would be amusing to see a UK prime minister in court facing a prison stretch.  Having said that, whether he ultimately goes to court or not, he won't be found guilty. Ultimately, this is a gift for him.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

The Pale King said:


> This kind of stuff never comes to anything, and I am wary of trying to do politics through law.


it does have the benefit of being entertaining


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it does have the benefit of being entertaining




I'm not sure whether today's ruling guarantees that we will definitely end up in a court, facing a barrister (?). But if he does:

'So, mister Johnson, do you regard yourself as an _honest_ person?'
- I err, well, yes...
'Well, for example have you ever been sacked for reasons of dishonesty'
- Well, look really, that wasn't... Look, you know, I know, everyone knows...
'Actually, I withdraw that question. _How many times_ have you been sacked for dishonesty?'
- Honestly, gosh, I don't think...
'Okay, let's move onto something else. As a classicist, could you name the Persian ruler who came to power in 550 BC?'
- Look, I don't see the relevance of...
'Was it Darius?'
- Oh, fiddlesticks, I'm fucked aren't I? Could I call Ian Hislop as a character witness?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'm not sure whether today's ruling guarantees that we will definitely end up in a court, facing a barrister (?). But if he does:
> 
> 'So, mister Johnson, do you regard yourself as an _honest_ person?'
> - I err, well, yes...
> ...


isn't bob mortimer a lawyer by training? so potentially he could be questioning johnson, which would be comedy gold


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> isn't bob mortimer a lawyer by training? so potentially he could be questioning johnson, which would be comedy gold


Vic Reeves Boris Johnson's Big Night In Prison.


----------



## gosub (May 29, 2019)

He'll have some tough decisions to make prison visits are strictly limited... Who to chose Cabinet or Queen


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 29, 2019)

The Pale King said:


> This kind of stuff never comes to anything, and I am wary of trying to do politics through law.



Yep. Even worse it will look like 'the establishment' is trying to shaft him.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Yep. Even worse it will look like 'the establishment' is trying to shaft him.


He is the establishment tho, Eton, Oxbridge, Bullingdon club, working for the Torygraph and spectator, London mayor x 2 and twice an mp


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> He is the establishment tho, Eton, Oxbridge, Bullingdon club, working for the Torygraph and spectator, London mayor x 2 and twice an mp



I know he's the establishment, that's the most frustrating thing. He's as establishment as they come but most people will see this as a politically motivated prosection. It _is _a politically motivated prosecution, it's brought by a member of the public, who I am guessing is neither a leave voter nor a remain voter prepared to accept the referendum outcome.  

The reason politicians don't usually go on trial for lieing is that normally, people with the time and money to pursue a private prosecution don't care about their lies.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I know he's the establishment, that's the most frustrating thing. He's as establishment as they come but most people will see this as a politically motivated prosection. It _is _a politically motivated prosecution, it's brought by a member of the public, who I am guessing is neither a leave voter nor a remain voter prepared to accept the referendum outcome.
> 
> The reason politicians don't usually go on trial for lieing is that normally, people with the time and money to pursue a private prosecution don't care about their lies.


Let's see where the chips fall after - I suspect you'll find you're mistaken


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Let's see where the chips fall after - I suspect you'll find you're mistaken



You think he'll be found guilty? He might well be. But it won't affect his popularity.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> You think he'll be found guilty? He might well be. But it won't affect his popularity.


I don't think it particularly matters whether he's found guilty or not, I think there's a great deal of dirty washing to be laundered in public and bj's blithe manner which has done him such service in the past may no longer stand him in such good stead in the dock. His carefree character may become somewhat careworn before the trial's done. It won't affect his popularity? Much stranger things have happened than a toff yahoo being shown up for the lying windbag he is and seeing his erstwhile supporters slink away.


----------



## Poi E (May 29, 2019)

First call will be to his lawyers asking them to check all the  settlement and confidentiality agreements he's had to sign over the years.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't think it particularly matters whether he's found guilty or not, I think there's a great deal of dirty washing to be laundered in public and bj's blithe manner which has done him such service in the past may no longer stand him in such good stead in the dock. His carefree character may become somewhat careworn before the trial's done. It won't affect his popularity? Much stranger things have happened than a toff yahoo being shown up for the lying windbag he is and seeing his erstwhile supporters slink away.



Well, then I think you'll find you're mistaken I'm afraid. But I hope I'm wrong. I don't see how this will be perceived as anything but a remainer taking a prominent leave politician to court. It's no different from the ones that wanted to dispute the referendum result in court.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Well, then I think you'll find you're mistaken I'm afraid. But I hope I'm wrong. I don't see how this will be perceived as anything but a remainer taking a prominent leave politician to court. It's no different from the ones that wanted to dispute the referendum result in court.


It's rather different as he's said he'd go after remainers if a case could be made. Given Johnson's long and sorry history of lying I think how this goes down depends on how he behaves in court. If he's contrite and humble then yeh there's a fair chance he'll do OK. If he's arrogant and humbled, well I think that'll be a different story as this will be in front of a jury and not in front of judges


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 29, 2019)

the Tory MP’s and their ilk are pragmatic when it comes to leaders , whatever else is going on. I don’t think they need the hassle of a  half cocked wanker further eroding their soiled reputation


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> It's rather different as he's said he'd go after remainers if a case could be made. Given Johnson's long and sorry history of lying I think how this goes down depends on how he behaves in court. If he's contrite and humble then yeh there's a fair chance he'll do OK. If he's arrogant and humbled, well I think that'll be a different story as this will be in front of a jury and not in front of judges


But a judge can direct the jury, and most likely will if it's one of his mates, and even if he's found guilty of something, the judge isn't going to send down one of the boys.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> But a judge can direct the jury, and most likely will if it's one of his mates, and even if he's found guilty of something, the judge isn't going to send down one of the boys.


Oh I doubt he'll go down, but to be found guilty of misconduct - it's goodbye to a career on any front bench even in these degenerate days


----------



## agricola (May 29, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> the Tory MP’s and their ilk are pragmatic when it comes to leaders , whatever else is going on. I don’t think they need the hassle of a  half cocked wanker further eroding their soiled reputation



Unfortunately the box marked "replacement leader" seems to only have that sort of person in it.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 31, 2019)

the only leading Tory who isn't literally nauseating is Ruth Davidson


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 31, 2019)

Game Of Cunts.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 31, 2019)

hot air baboon said:


> the only leading Tory who isn't literally nauseating is Ruth Davidson



Yet she still stood behind that law that said people wanting child benefit for a third child would need to prove they’d been raped. They’re all fucking despicable.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Yet she still stood behind that law that said people wanting child benefit for a third child would need to prove they’d been raped. They’re all fucking despicable.


She's not literally nauseating, she is literally emetic


----------



## Poi E (May 31, 2019)

Christ, I'd forgotten about that bit of nastiness. All she seems to bang on about is independence.


----------



## elbows (Jun 3, 2019)

The Tories really hate that UN report on UK poverty, but I would like to focus on a slightly different part of Hammonds response, since the market ideology entropy is part of their demise and the wider political situation.

Hammond rejects idea millions in dire poverty



> The chancellor said that for many people, the market economy was not working as it was "supposed to", and the idea the economy is "generating and distributing wealth is at odds with the practice that they are experiencing".
> 
> He said the government should be ensuring the market was "delivering in *the way that the textbooks tell us it will work*.
> 
> ...



So far since the financial crisis, those who continue to worship at that particular altar seem to have mostly made two concessions on the propaganda front. 'Trickle down' was quickly sacrificed. And, after years of brutal austerity, these days they will go as far as to make noises about the system not working likes its supposed to. Fuck knows what they think they are going to build on top of that, do they think thats going to be enough to save the ideology to the extent it could once again become a fairly potent political force that shapes voting intention and wider sentiment? 

Its easy for me to say 'wrong textbooks/'how very convenient, its actually working just as expected and with the same benefits for the same people that made it popular with you shitheads in the first place'. And I believe they are doomed unless they can at least come up with a new retort to that, and some policies that vaguely convince some people. They arent even close right now.


----------



## elbows (Jun 3, 2019)

But really all I wanted to do was find an excuse to quote that 'the way the textbooks tell us it will work' line here, because its, well, one of those quotes eh. Laughter, derision, a face-palm, an angry mob tearing things down, a sad play about lives ruined, 83,000 projectile milkshakes over the next few years, these are some of the potential responses to a quote like that. Perhaps it will even inspire Pickman's model to find a new role for Hammond in the brave new life he envisages for these sorts of humanoids.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 3, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Christ, I'd forgotten about that bit of nastiness. All she seems to bang on about is independence.



That's how they get you, pile on the horrible shit so thick and fast that nobody can keep up. Brexit has basically been a three year excercise in burying all the other bad news.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 3, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> You think he'll be found guilty? He might well be. But it won't affect his popularity.


I personally doubt the case will come to trial never mind that he will get found guilty but I agree with you that even if he is, it won't affect his popularity. The people he's popular with want Brexit at any cost and see BoJo the Clown as the man to deliver it. They'll forgive any 
personal faults if he can do that. 
That said I don't think he CAN do that, his popularity might survive a court case but it will nosedive when he finds himself in the same position as Mayhem and forced to go to the EU and ask for yet more time.
I don't buy his we will leave at the given date Deal or No Deal anymore than I bought hers.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 3, 2019)

Hammond is talking shite. Sorry for the messy links.

*At least '320,000 people homeless in Britain'*

An estimated 439,000 people were illegally paid below the hourly minimum wage in April last year, including 369,000 who are supposed to receive the “national living wage” because they are aged 25 or over.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-how-many-people-adults-poverty-a8386811.html

*One in 14 Britons has used a food bank amid 'shocking' levels of deprivation*

*Just a quick google. *


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 4, 2019)

There aren't millions in poverty. Take a look around your Kensington gated community, can you see any of them?


----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2019)

So, who is next? How can we carry on this joke until they shamefully disintegrate amidst gales of laughter? What answers do they actually claim to have? It's painfully shit. Almost embarrassing to watch. I'm not given to schadenfreude particularly, but they need to call a G.E. this year or next.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2019)

Why does Michael Gove 'deeply regret' taking cocaine? You took it presumably because you liked it you utterly confounding tit.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 8, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Why does Michael Gove 'deeply regret' taking cocaine? You took it presumably because you liked it you utterly confounding tit.



Because it's political suicide to say he just fancied a blast.
What do you want, politicians that tell the truth?


----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2019)

No I want politicians not to be pob-faced school ruining coke hypocrites.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 8, 2019)

We're all away the tories have been flushing themselves right down with the rest of the shit since May took control (if that's what she did), but we're going to have to watch out for a new tory party under new leadership, and there's a better than average chance they'll join with the Brexit party to do it once BJ or someone of similar mind takes the helm.
That's going to make them a seriously dangerous force in British politics for a while.
I was sad to see May go because she's been making such a good job of making them look like a set of blithering idiots - but that could change now.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 8, 2019)

Humberto said:


> No I want politicians not to be pob-faced school ruining coke hypocrites.



You've already got loads of them


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 8, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> I was sad to see May go



Literally just you mate.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 8, 2019)

I think he missed "and not in a box."


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2019)

I dreamt of coming across May in a shipping container on rainham marshes


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 8, 2019)

Poi E said:


> I think he missed "and not in a box."



No - because she was so crap and making them look as bad as they are.
A new leader is likely to be stronger and more focused, and that's no good for anyone.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2019)

that cunt johnson admits doing gak when he was 18. this would have been early 80s. I may not be familar with how Johnson lived as a student but in a working class area in the early 80s, cocaine was some mythical unavailable massively expensive gear that would have cost the equivalent of a weekends beer outlay + the kebab on a saturday night. its another world innit


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 8, 2019)

Boris Johnson is well known for his focus, isn’t he?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 8, 2019)

I knew a coke dealer in the 70's (ended up doing time for it) and the circles I moved in were not even remotely upper-class. True though that it was not that common.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 8, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> No - because she was so crap and making them look as bad as they are.
> A new leader is likely to be stronger and more focused, and that's no good for anyone.



Whatever new leader they get will be just as fucked as May was. 

It's incredible that you post so much and understand so little.


----------



## tim (Jun 8, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Boris Johnson is well known for his focus, isn’t he?


Boris Johnson is well know for his fuck ups, isn't he?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 8, 2019)

Dominic Raab: another hypocritical weasel.  Sorry for the link to The Scum.  Dominic Raab says Michael Gove's cocaine confession should NOT rule him out of Tory leadership race

Michael Gove - just been for a run or a bucketful of gak?  You decide!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 8, 2019)

Tory leadership hopeful Andrea Leadsom admits smoking cannabis


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a theory, based on the way he runs, that Michael Gove doesn't have feet in the conventional sense. Or perhaps really really tiny ones


----------



## belboid (Jun 8, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I have a theory, based on the way he runs, that Michael Gove doesn't have feet in the conventional sense. Or perhaps really really tiny ones


His running style reminds me of that bloke in Salamander.  He couldn't run either. And wasn't very good at his job.


----------



## gosub (Jun 8, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I have a theory, based on the way he runs, that Michael Gove doesn't have feet in the conventional sense. Or perhaps really really tiny ones


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 8, 2019)

gosub said:


>


Some sort of prosthetic to hide the gecko claws


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 8, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Tory leadership hopeful Andrea Leadsom admits smoking cannabis



gove trumps leadsom. we need someone to admit having binged on Krokodil to rise to the top


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 8, 2019)

Does pot even count ffs


----------



## belboid (Jun 8, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Does pot even count ffs


Pot?!  I think even Leadsom is hipper than that


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2019)

the idea that any of them has done mdma seems alien doesn't it.


----------



## belboid (Jun 8, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> the idea that any of them has done mdma seems alien doesn't it.


getting loved up with govey <shudder>


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 8, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Does pot even count ffs



It does in the sense that your average man (or woman) in the street could still get in trouble over it; the Tories don't support decriminalisation, and even medicinal cannabis exists on paper only.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 8, 2019)

The fact that they seems to think that the admission they they have taken drugs of some sort in the past is some kind of statement as if to say 'look I'm human too' as if it establishes some connection between _them_ and _us_ is both pitiable and distasteful in equal measure.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 8, 2019)

teqniq said:


> The fact that they seems to think that the admission they they have taken drugs of some sort in the past is some kind of statement as if to say 'look I'm human too' as if it establishes some connection between _them_ and _us_ is both pitiable and distasteful in equal measure.



Nah, someone was going to out them, so they confessed first to reduce the damage IMO.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 8, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> the idea that any of them has done mdma seems alien doesn't it.



Someone posted on FB that Boris has done shrooms... I seriously doubt it.  I'd imagine most Tory MPs have tried Mozam in the past, and wouldn't be surprised if as many still do it.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 8, 2019)

Johnny Vodka I hadn't considered that, I wonder who?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 8, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Whatever new leader they get will be just as fucked as May was.
> 
> It's incredible that you post so much and understand so little.



May was weak, pointless, dithered, and negotiated an agreement with the EU nobody was even slightly interested in. She's done everyone a great service in totally fucking up the tories, so I see her departure as a sadness. With her in charge, the whole Brexit thing was doomed to the dustbin of history and she would eventually have destroyed their party for years. 
You might not like the runners for the leadership, but there are strong people in there with a lot more about them than May could even imagine she could manage.
BJ might well be a total wanker, but he's a total wanker with support and a popular policy regarding the EU. Much as he's a dick, he's a dangerous dick. 
I agree they're all unacceptable for so many reasons, but one will emerge, and that might very well be a strong leader with popular policies, at least as far as Brexit goes.
We've already had a serious spanking from the electorate over Brexit, so assuming the new PM will be a pointless dick that will last five minutes is poor strategy.
I'll happily agree whoever it is will be crap from my point of view, but it would be extremely silly to simply assume they're be as crap as May, then wither and die after a few months.
A strong leader with direction could well bring them together and breathe a whole new life into what May fucked up, at least as far as Brexit and the post exit restructuring of Britain goes.

The new leader can't be simply dismissed because we assume they'll be as shit as the last one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> May was weak, pointless, dithered, and negotiated an agreement with the EU nobody was even slightly interested in. She's done everyone a great service in totally fucking up the tories, so I see her departure as a sadness. With her in charge, the whole Brexit thing was doomed to the dustbin of history and she would eventually have destroyed their party for years.
> You might not like the runners for the leadership, but there are strong people in there with a lot more about them than May could even imagine she could manage.
> BJ might well be a total wanker, but he's a total wanker with support and a popular policy regarding the EU. Much as he's a dick, he's a dangerous dick.
> I agree they're all unacceptable for so many reasons, but one will emerge, and that might very well be a strong leader with popular policies, at least as far as Brexit goes.
> ...


Tl;dr? Never mind, it's vacuous tosh


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 8, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> May was weak, pointless, dithered, and negotiated an agreement with the EU nobody was even slightly interested in. She's done everyone a great service in totally fucking up the tories, so I see her departure as a sadness. With her in charge, the whole Brexit thing was doomed to the dustbin of history and she would eventually have destroyed their party for years.
> You might not like the runners for the leadership, but there are strong people in there with a lot more about them than May could even imagine she could manage.
> BJ might well be a total wanker, but he's a total wanker with support and a popular policy regarding the EU. Much as he's a dick, he's a dangerous dick.
> I agree they're all unacceptable for so many reasons, but one will emerge, and that might very well be a strong leader with popular policies, at least as far as Brexit goes.
> ...



Next leader has to deliver brexit. 
Which cant be done. 
no deal will be blocked by parliament (and split the party). 
which leaves mays deal (eu wont offer anything new) which will blocked by parliament and seen as a betrayal by all the tory brexiteers.
Which leaves the only way out as having a general election on a no deal platform (so as to neutralise the brexit party) - but its a policy that will struggle to get even 30% of the vote share and will see massive mobilisations of tactical voting to prevent it, will split the party, will be vehemently opposed by everybody from the CBI to the TUC to most of the media to every single public body  and every other political party bar the DUP - and which will lose them a huge chunk  of their funding. 
They are fucked and fucked again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 8, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Next leader has to deliver brexit.
> Which cant be done.
> no deal will be blocked by parliament (and split the party).
> which leaves mays deal (eu wont offer anything new) which will blocked by parliament and seen as a betrayal by all the tory brexiteers.
> ...


Great post , and the last sentence warms my old , cold heart


----------



## Supine (Jun 8, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Next leader has to deliver brexit.
> Which cant be done.
> no deal will be blocked by parliament (and split the party).
> which leaves mays deal (eu wont offer anything new) which will blocked by parliament and seen as a betrayal by all the tory brexiteers.
> ...



Great post but remain need a strong opposition to make it happen. Labour needs to be a remain (or at minimum a strongly vocal second ref) party. Brexit is a shit idea, the country needs more than the lib dems or greens as the opposition to it.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jun 8, 2019)

Supine said:


> Great post but remain need a strong opposition to make it happen. Labour needs to be a remain (or at minimum a strongly vocal second ref) party. Brexit is a shit idea, the country needs more than the lib dems or greens as the opposition to it.




Posters now just not reading posts and spamming Second Ref calls in the replies whether it’s relevant or not


----------



## Supine (Jun 8, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Posters now just not reading posts and spamming Second Ref calls in the replies whether it’s relevant or not



What a stupid post


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2019)

What's the difference between a remain party and a second referendum party, means the same thing. Still think labour going full remain would be its long slow death (not that that's a bad thing, depends what fills the space)


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 9, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Next leader has to deliver brexit.



1 - Agreed



Kaka Tim said:


> Which cant be done.



2 - Are you sure?

It would be difficult to do, and mean no legislation can be tabled in case an MP gets an amendment through to take over parliament (as last time), but inaction would force a no deal exit.
However, the political cost would probably be very high.
On the other hand, if the new tory PM can get his ducks in a row (and sweeten the unionists with whatever bribes they will accept), he could just about scrape a vote through.
We're lucky May was stupid enough to call that last election or we would have been truly fucked.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 9, 2019)

It is going to be Gove I reckon.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 9, 2019)

pob cunt


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 9, 2019)

Humberto said:


> It is going to be Gove I reckon.



Grove would be a good choice in so much as he's a coke headed ineffective twat - The perfect PM for Remain.
He's very bright, speaks well as far as parliament goes, and thinks, but has the personality of a cardboard box so no bugger would vote for him when it comes to general elections and. most importantly, I don't believe he could muster backing for any deal he comes up with.
I wouldn't mind seeing him as the nut behind their wheel.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 9, 2019)

Boorish Johnson is a different matter.
He's also bright, but he knows how to speak to people, not just politicians, and that makes him dangerous. Add his extreme views on Brexit, and there goes an opponent I don't want to see as PM.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2019)

A very public school limerick in the Spectator = proven man of the people and prole whisperer


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2019)

japes, gosh, what?


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> prole whisperer


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2019)

cracker, isn't it?


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2019)

Poi E said:


> cracker, isn't it?



Indeed it is.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2019)

And Johnson is not "bright" - he's a bullshitter. a nasty piece of work who's   got where he is on the back of bluster, privilege and  an indestructible sense of entitlement. He's been found out everytime he has to do some real work that involves diligence, hard work and intelligence.
Gove is a cunt - but he is clever. But he wont win unless he ends up being the most brexitiy of the final two - which i cant see happening.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> May was weak, pointless, dithered, and negotiated an agreement with the EU nobody was even slightly interested in. She's done everyone a great service in totally fucking up the tories, so I see her departure as a sadness. With her in charge, the whole Brexit thing was doomed to the dustbin of history and she would eventually have destroyed their party for years.
> You might not like the runners for the leadership, but there are strong people in there with a lot more about them than May could even imagine she could manage.
> BJ might well be a total wanker, but he's a total wanker with support and a popular policy regarding the EU. Much as he's a dick, he's a dangerous dick.
> I agree they're all unacceptable for so many reasons, but one will emerge, and that might very well be a strong leader with popular policies, at least as far as Brexit goes.
> ...



Do you not see a contradiction in wanting May to govern forever because she's "totally fucking up the Tories"?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)

There was a young man from eton
Whose bottom was frequently beaten
He stood for pm
Got beaten again
And jailed for lyin' and cheatin'


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 9, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> And Johnson is not "bright" - he's a bullshitter. a nasty piece of work who's   got where he is on the back of bluster, privilege and  an indestructible sense of entitlement. He's been found out everytime he has to do some real work that involves diligence, hard work and intelligence.
> Gove is a cunt - but he is clever. But he wont win unless he ends up being the most brexitiy of the final two - which i cant see happening.


You can see that based on what they're saying, Gove is talking about dropping VAT post Brexit (whether this is a good idea is a different argument) whereas BoJo the Clown is back to banging on about going to Brussels and putting Johnny Foreigner in his place.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## gosub (Jun 9, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> What's the difference between a remain party and a second referendum party, means the same thing. Still think labour going full remain would be its long slow death (not that that's a bad thing, depends what fills the space)


Nah second referendum lot have half a fig leaf of democracy. Full on remain thems just cunts.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2019)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 173696


The comfort of knowing you are above the laws that apply to mortals I suppose. Posh cunts


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)

gosub said:


> Nah second referendum lot have half a fig leaf of democracy. Full on remain thems just cunts.


They're all cunts


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 9, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Do you not see a contradiction in wanting May to govern forever because she's "totally fucking up the Tories"?



Not govern, just lead the tories will be fine.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> There was a young man from eton
> Whose bottom was frequently beaten
> He stood for pm
> Got beaten again
> And jailed for lyin' and cheatin'




prime minsiterial


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> There was a young man from eton
> Whose bottom was frequently beaten
> He stood for pm
> Got beaten again
> And jailed for lyin' and cheatin'



There was a old chap called Johnson
Who was a cunt

Easier to type


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> There was a old chap called Johnson
> Who was a cunt
> 
> Easier to type


There was an auld chap called johnson
Who was forever poncin'
Beers and wine
And lager and twine
And lighters made by ronson


----------



## treelover (Jun 9, 2019)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 173696




Surely that is so damning it should be the end of his leadership bid?


----------



## andysays (Jun 9, 2019)

treelover said:


> Surely that is so damning it should be the end of his leadership bid?



He clearly doesn't think so, and none of his fellow leadership contenders have suggested it should be.

Why do you think it's "so damning it should be the end of his leadership bid"?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 9, 2019)

andysays said:


> He clearly doesn't think so, and none of his fellow leadership contenders have suggested it should be.
> 
> Why do you think it's "so damning it should be the end of his leadership bid"?


One rule for politicians- one rule for the rest of us. But clearly, that’s been the case for ever.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2019)

treelover said:


> Surely that is so damning it should be the end of his leadership bid?


It would mean the end of a few of the leadership bids but who is going to enforce that? What recourse do we or the courts have #democracy


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2019)

treelover said:


> Surely that is so damning it should be the end of his leadership bid?



TBF that list should have ended his leadership bid before it came out.  Banning those guilty of "serious offences involving gambling" from teaching?  Did he look at the the spot-fixing scandal in cricket and think "_... and what we must do is ensure that Salman Butt cannot be employed teaching French_"


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> You can see that based on what they're saying, Gove is talking about dropping VAT post Brexit (whether this is a good idea is a different argument) whereas BoJo the Clown is back to banging on about going to Brussels and putting Johnny Foreigner in his place.


VAT thing clever - plenty of VAT qualifying business owners in Tory membership plus influential external orgs like CBI etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)

andysays said:


> He clearly doesn't think so, and none of his fellow leadership contenders have suggested it should be.
> 
> Why do you think it's "so damning it should be the end of his leadership bid"?


because behind his facade treelover is a staunch conservative


----------



## BryanLuc (Jun 9, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> VAT thing clever - plenty of VAT qualifying business owners in Tory membership plus influential external orgs like CBI etc



But he's proposing a sales tax instead


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2019)

BryanLuc said:


> But he's proposing a sales tax instead


Yeah. And no meat on bones yet but he's promised simpler, which will be the appeal - no complicated and time consuming quarterly vat returns etc


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2019)

treelover said:


> Surely that is so damning it should be the end of his leadership bid?



Lol no of course not.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 9, 2019)

All taxes start simple, they only get complicated to prevent avoidance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2019)

There was an auld tory named gove
Who was a peculiar cove
He snorted cocaine
Again and again
Till he turned an unusual mauve


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2019)

Smangus said:


> All taxes start simple, they only get complicated to prevent avoidance.


Dunno, a lot of the time they get complicated to facilitate avoidance


----------



## gosub (Jun 9, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Dunno, a lot of the time they get complicated to facilitate avoidance


Bit of both, the advisors who advise how to change the tax rules then offer consultancy on how to get round said changes


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2019)

gosub said:


> Bit of both, the advisors who advise how to change the tax rules then offer consultancy on how to get round said changes


Aye, although the state also complicates tax rules to allow tax avoidance/mitigation for the wealthy, as a deliberate and considered act - no real reason to 'get around' the rules because the way around the rules is clearly signposted and officially tolerated


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2019)

agricola said:


> TBF that list should have ended his leadership bid before it came out.  Banning those guilty of "serious offences involving gambling" from teaching?  Did he look at the the spot-fixing scandal in cricket and think "_... and what we must do is ensure that Salman Butt cannot be employed teaching French_"



TBF, Gove probably thinks Salman Butt is a fillet of fish.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2019)

A pob faced cunt called Gove
Kept shoving chang up his nose
But folk in high places
May get off their faces
So up the ranks of the vermin he rose.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 9, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah. And no meat on bones yet but he's promised simpler, which will be the appeal - no complicated and time consuming quarterly vat returns etc



They'll be making promises they won't keep


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 10, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Cue the defamation suit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Cue the defamation suit.


bring it on


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> bring it on


Especially if Gideon were called as a witness.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> bring it on


yep bring it,indeed


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 10, 2019)

Rowe has made various allegations, including obv the Osborne stuff, yet no defamation suits as far as I know...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Rowe has made various allegations, including obv the Osborne stuff, yet no defamation suits as far as I know...


For one very good reason, I'd imagine.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2019)

brogdale said:


> For one very good reason, I'd imagine.


Two. One for each nostril.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 10, 2019)

There was a man called De Pfefell
Thought he was a bit of a rebel
He had a fat line
Washed it down with some wine
And proceeded to die in a stairwell


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 10, 2019)

There was a cokehead named Boris
Who said "Rack up some more for us"
Disliking his manner
I offered that spanner
Enough ket for an Apatosaurus


----------



## Kuke (Jun 11, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> the idea that any of them has done mdma seems alien doesn't it.


I have been at a festival and been on mdma dancing with IDS's son. He's actually a really nice lad. Not sure if he was wasted though.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 11, 2019)

I hope you told him his dad’s a cunt?


----------



## Kuke (Jun 11, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I hope you told him his dad’s a cunt?



He seemed to have figured that out for himself.


----------



## Kuke (Jun 11, 2019)

I met him working in the camp in Calais.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2019)

there was a cokehead named boris
who wandered about reading horace
he fell down a hole
broke some ribs in the fall
and crawled away seeking solace


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 18, 2019)

I want Gove or Hunt as leader.
Either will do, but I's prefer Hunt because he's a little more gray, unknown, and has a slightly less interesting personality than a flea.
Both are out to delay Brexit in the hope of making a deal parliament will accept, but neither have the balls to push for it so we'd be able to enjoy a leader as crap as May, watch the tories fuck themselves into political obscurity, and they'd make such a fuck up of Brexit the whole thing would end up scrapped.
Send your letters of support for these ineffectual twats today.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 18, 2019)

If you want Jeremy Cunt to finish off the job of dry-fucking the NHS, then by all means make him fucking prime minister...


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 19, 2019)

Isaac  Hunt would be far too busy fucking his own party like the useless, clap infected cunt he is to have time to fuck much else.
The tories would be in a mess for years if that slack bastard won the booby prize and became leader.
There would be an election within a year as he fucked them harder and harder, fucked up Brexit, then fucked up the leadership.
I'd love to see the pointless bastard win the thing.
I don't want B J - He's fucking dangerous


----------



## Rivendelboy (Jun 19, 2019)

Nylock said:


> If you want Jeremy Cunt to finish off the job of dry-fucking the NHS, then by all means make him fucking prime minister...


Because the others won't?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 19, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Because the others won't?


Not with the same passion.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> I don't want B J - He's fucking dangerous


this is what you want

this is what you get


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 19, 2019)

Surely Boris should have been hanged by the balls or neck.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 19, 2019)

I like Hunt more every time I hear him dither, stutter, and generally talk shit
He's in to deals, being weak, and trying to bring a divided tory party together using May's failed tactics except with more delays to Brexit, suggestinga four year timeline limit. 
He's the ideal candidate if you want the tories dead and buried.

Boris the blasted bastard is exactly who we should fear. I know he's a sweaty cunt out to lie, steal, and look after cunts of the first order, but he's aiming for the popular vote with a pile of mouth shit, and getting it. Of course he's a liar, thief, and twat, but none of those things make him any less dangerous.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 19, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Boris the blasted bastard is exactly who we should fear.



Yeah, you too probably.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 19, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> I like Hunt more every time I hear him dither, stutter, and generally talk shit
> He's in to deals, being weak, and trying to bring a divided tory party together using May's failed tactics except with more delays to Brexit, suggestinga four year timeline limit.
> He's the ideal candidate if you want the tories dead and buried.
> 
> Boris the blasted bastard is exactly who we should fear. I know he's a sweaty cunt out to lie, steal, and look after cunts of the first order, but he's aiming for the popular vote with a pile of mouth shit, and getting it. Of course he's a liar, thief, and twat, but none of those things make him any less dangerous.



With that standard of analysis I'm surprised you've not been asked to join the tinge group for tinge as chief strategist.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 19, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Not with the same passion.


Or enthusiasm...


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 19, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> With that standard of analysis I'm surprised you've not been asked to join the tinge group for tinge as chief strategist.



Get real. Hunt is proposing more May messing around with weak shit that has no hope of passing the Tory party or parliament, but with a longer cut off date (next general election) and promoting delays.
Add his John Major grayness and inability to fire up anyone with his boring speaches, and we have the ideal candidate.


----------



## dweller (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 20, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Get real. Hunt is proposing more May messing around with weak shit that has no hope of passing the Tory party or parliament, but with a longer cut off date (next general election) and promoting delays.
> Add his John Major grayness and inability to fire up anyone with his boring speaches, and we have the ideal candidate.


Boring, weak and shit - that's your analysis is it? This is playschool stuff and I really can't be arsed.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 20, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> and we have the ideal candidate



"We"?


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 20, 2019)

Libertad said:


> "We"?



People that don't want a tory government


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jun 20, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Boring, weak and shit - that's your analysis is it? This is playschool stuff and I really can't be arsed.



Can you explain how he's interesting, strong, and good for the tories?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2019)

Libertad said:


> "We"?


more like "wee"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2019)

dweller said:


>



if anyone ever does a deep fake vid of johnson it will have him talking seriously and lucidly about sensible policies


----------



## TopCat (Jun 20, 2019)

Whoever wins the race needs to immediately employ Gavin Barwell as Chief of Staff.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> more like "wee"



"Wheeeeeeeeeeeee"		Exhilarating, such fun.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2019)

Libertad said:


> "Wheeeeeeeeeeeee"		Exhilarating, such fun.


no, this is wee, a liquid frequently yellow in colour which is often found in plastic bottles on the street and whose aroma rises from many an alleyway


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 20, 2019)

Libertad said:


> "Wheeeeeeeeeeeee"		Exhilarating, such fun.


----------



## pesh (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Ax^ (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## vanya (Jun 20, 2019)

All That Is Solid ...: On Tory Party Psychopathy



> In their 1994 study of the Tory party membership, Patrick Seyd, Jeremy Richardson and Paul Whiteley came to the surprising conclusion that despite the success of the Thatcher years, the membership were, in the main, distinctly non-Thatcherite and much less extreme than the "swivel-eyed loons" referenced 20 years later. Well, if a certain YouGov poll of party members is anything to go by, we've gone way beyond even that. In case you haven't heard, 63% would rather have Brexit if it meant Scotland leaving the UK, 61% if it meant severe damage to the UK economy, 59% if Northern Ireland left, and 54% prioritise Brexit _over the continued survival of the Conservative Party_. The only thing that is not an acceptable price to pay is Jeremy Corbyn in Number 10. Interesting. Okay, so what is happening. How have we gone from a party whose official mythology paints it as level headed, and pragmatic in the pursuit of power to, well, outright psychopathy?
> 
> Stephen Bush suggests we need to look at things through Tory members' eyes. For them, for a variety of reasons, Brexit is an unalloyed good that might cause some difficulties at first but midwife considerable upsides eventually. The prospects of things getting _that bad_ so lumps of the UK fall off aren't entertained with much seriousness, and so we get the answers we get. Yes, there is some truth to this. And yes, there is more going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2019)

Hadn’t noticed this before. Could get their majority down even further. 

Conservative MP's recall petition closes


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 21, 2019)

belboid said:


> Hadn’t noticed this before. Could get their majority down even further.
> 
> Conservative MP's recall petition closes



It says on the caption of the picture in that article that he’s the third MP to face a recall petition. There’s the Peterborough one, who is the other?

Edit: Wikipedia tells me it was Ian Paisley Jr, but only 9.4% signed the petition so he got off.


----------



## belboid (Jun 21, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> It says on the caption of the picture in that article that he’s the third MP to face a recall petition. There’s the Peterborough one, who is the other?
> 
> Edit: Wikipedia tells me it was Ian Paisley Jr, but only 9.4% signed the petition so he got off.


Ian Paisley Jr. It fell short by .6%


----------



## elbows (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2019)

video


----------



## Poi E (Jun 21, 2019)

Looks like he is copping a feel as well. Drunken dirty old Tory.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 21, 2019)

Tory youth...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2019)

extra dry said:


> Tory youth...


oh there's a few in there who *might* pass muster


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2019)

but maybe when they say young they mean 'under half the mean age of the membership', so under 40


----------



## extra dry (Jun 21, 2019)

Not exactly young, dumb, and full of toxic opinions.   





OK they are dumb.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 21, 2019)

The woman in the blue dress on the far right is Tania Mathias.  She had a brief and undistinguished period as my local PM before Cable got his seat back a year later.  She lives locally and is not Kensington, Chelsea, Fulham or indeed young.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 21, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> The woman in the blue dress on the far right is Tania Mathias.



Not sure 'on the far right' is helpful in picking someone out of that line up.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

Very tricky by-election alert! And that's the Tories down another MP as of today.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 21, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 21, 2019)

Traditionally a lib/tory marginal isn't it


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 21, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Traditionally a lib/tory marginal isn't it



Yep, Lib Dem up until 2015


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 21, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Yep, Lib Dem up until 2015


51/49 leave/remain too apparently


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 21, 2019)

Good chance here for the lib dems.

A member of the ERG no less.  

ETA: He doesn't appear to have had the whip withdrawn so I suppose he may yet be the tory candidate at the by-election.


----------



## andysays (Jun 21, 2019)

Be interesting if Mark Field was charged with and convicted of assault to see how the Tories did in the subsequent by-election.

(before anyone jumps in, I know this isn't actually going to happen, but it's amusing to speculate...)


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 21, 2019)

Tory MP told to leave party by fellow MP for backing Rory Stewart


----------



## elbows (Jun 21, 2019)

Dunno about today but when that story was energing yesterday the good old prudish BBC left out the wank spangle.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 21, 2019)

"leave the tories" is sensible advice, no?


----------



## Ming (Jun 21, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> The woman in the blue dress on the far right is Tania Mathias.  She had a brief and undistinguished period as my local PM before Cable got his seat back a year later.  She lives locally and is not Kensington, Chelsea, Fulham or indeed young.


She's 55 FFS!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2019)

Ming said:


> She's 55 FFS!


a mere infant by the standards of the tory party


----------



## Ming (Jun 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> a mere infant by the standards of the tory party


I'm 51 and i define myself as late middle aged. 'Young' Conservative. Jesus. They must be desperate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2019)

Ming said:


> I'm 51 and i define myself as late middle aged. 'Young' Conservative. Jesus. They must be desperate.


51 isn't late middle-aged


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 21, 2019)

Depends how long you live for I guess.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 51 isn't late middle-aged


I never had you down as a young conservative


----------



## extra dry (Jun 21, 2019)

If you take a bit of time the combined ages of the people in that picture will be neigh on 1000yrs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> I never had you down as a young conservative


nor even a middle-aged one


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



I'm not going to "like" that.  But the media accuse Labour of racism.


----------



## Ming (Jun 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 51 isn't late middle-aged


Alright. I'm being a bit harsh on myself (and everyone else). But 65 is definitely late middle aged and 70 is old. This '50 is the new 30' is clear bollocks.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 22, 2019)

Mid middle age


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2019)

Good week at the office


----------



## Sue (Jun 22, 2019)

extra dry said:


> Tory youth...


TBF, I'm quite liking their definition of 'young'...


----------



## Santino (Jun 22, 2019)

WAIT.


Maybe THIS is why young people don't join social groups.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 22, 2019)

Sue said:


> TBF, I'm quite liking their definition of 'young'...



Christ i am 26 again...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2019)

Several days in a row of no-mark tories  speaking out to downplay incidents of violence against women. How’s that ‘detoxification’ of the Tory brand looking to everyone now?


----------



## Combustible (Jun 22, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> How’s that ‘detoxification’ of the Tory brand looking to everyone now?



Don't need to detoxify the Tory brand, if you succeed in toxifying the public discourse


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Several days in a row of no-mark tories  speaking out to downplay incidents of violence against women. How’s that ‘detoxification’ of the Tory brand looking to everyone now?



It certainly puts Gove's promise to allow the shooting of birds again in a more worrying light.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2019)

MP Johnny Mercer's £85k salary linked to failed bond scheme agent


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 22, 2019)

Mr Mercer said: "I totally reject the assertion that I have done anything wrong in working as a non-executive director of Crucial Academy.

"I have sought rigorous assurances that at no stage was capital used from any business with LCF, in Crucial Academy.

"I received those assurances. *It now appears *there is a historical link between the two, that has been uncovered in the accounts when Surge Group loaned the Crucial Group £325,095"


he really is having a run of bad luck isnt he. Poor fellow


----------



## andysays (Jun 24, 2019)

BBC reporting that Defence minister Ellwood has claimed 12 Tory Mps are willing to back VONC to prevent a No Deal exit.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2019)

extra dry said:


> If you take a bit of time the combined ages of the people in that picture will be neigh on 1000yrs


Take a bit more time, and the combined ages will start to decrease...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 24, 2019)

andysays said:


> BBC reporting that Defence minister Ellwood has claimed 12 Tory Mps are willing to back VONC to prevent a No Deal exit.


In who/what?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2019)

andysays said:


> BBC reporting that Defence minister Ellwood has claimed 12 Tory Mps are willing to back VONC to prevent a No Deal exit.


what a bunch of vonc-ers


----------



## andysays (Jun 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> In who/what?


In a government which attempted a No Deal exit. It appears to be part of what will be broadcast on tonight's Panorama


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2019)

So Sir Henry Bellingham, then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2019)

agricola said:


> So Sir Henry Bellingham, then?



Sounds like one of the villains out of sharpe


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Sounds like one of the villains out of sharpe



sadly he doesn't look that much like one (or at least not as much as Scruton does)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2019)

agricola said:


> sadly he doesn't look that much like one (or at least not as much as Scruton does)


Nonetheless sean bean will take him down


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2019)

Not linked to tweet as DM content


----------



## alex_ (Jul 13, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 177218
> 
> Not linked to tweet as DM content



As a fun game rewrite this as a daily mail headline if it were a labour policy.

“thousand pound boxes given to immigrants”

Alex


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)

Good good...

David Gauke to quit government if Boris Johnson becomes PM | Boris Johnson | The Guardian

Hopefully a few more to add to the list


----------



## tim (Jul 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Good good...
> 
> David Gauke to quit government if Boris Johnson becomes PM | Boris Johnson | The Guardian
> 
> Hopefully a few more to add to the list



Getting ready to take his place in the Government of National Unity, unsullied by either being sacked or kept on by Blondshit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Good good...
> 
> David Gauke to quit government if Boris Johnson becomes PM | Boris Johnson | The Guardian
> 
> Hopefully a few more to add to the list


Yes, I await my copy of the 2020 who's who which contains almost everyone on The List


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)

> No deal is a catastrophe for the country


Hammond

#thiswillgowell


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)

Probably behind paywall and somewhat speculative


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Probably behind paywall and somewhat speculative




They're  never getting the numbers for that are they? They'd need all the Labour MPs. Not happening.


----------



## andysays (Jul 21, 2019)

*"Tory rebels threaten to join Lib Dems to thwart Boris Johnson*
Conservative MPs are gearing up for mass defections in response to the leadership contender’s threats to force through a no-deal Brexit.
As many as six Conservative MPs are due to hold talks with the Liberal Democrats this week with the aim of derailing Brexit and Boris Johnson’s premiership.

Sources close to the talks say the discussions will include the possibility of a vote of no confidence in Johnson or even the option of Tory MPs defecting to the anti-Brexit party.

If only two were to switch, it would immediately deny Boris Johnson a parliamentary majority if, as expected, he is named Conservative leader on Tuesday.

Sir Ed Davey, who served as Lib Dem energy minister in the coalition cabinet with leading Tory remainers, is understood to have been approached by Conservatives desperate to stop Johnson.

Sources close to the Lib Dem leadership hopeful said: “Boris Johnson’s threat to close down parliament to force through a no-deal Brexit was the final straw for a number of Conservative MPs.

“With the sitting chancellor Philip Hammond talking openly about voting to bring down his own government if it pursues a hard Brexit, the growing sense is of numerous Conservative MPs now willing to put country before party. It is uncertain yet exactly where this new level of cross-party co-operation will go but it is clear several Conservative MPs are seriously considering their positions.”

The disclosure comes as David Gauke, the justice secretary, reveals that he will resign from the cabinet on Wednesday because he cannot serve under Johnson while he is pursuing a no-deal Brexit.

In an interview with The Sunday Times, he rules out defecting to the Lib Dems or voting down the government, but signals that he would join a sit-in of MPs if Johnson took the “outrageous” decision to prorogue parliament.

Rory Stewart, the international development secretary, and up to a dozen ministers are expected to quit at the same time as Gauke after prime minister’s questions, while Hammond is expected to resign alone as early as tomorrow.

Margot James, the former culture minister, who resigned on Thursday to support efforts to stop parliament being prorogued, is thought to be among a small group of Tory MPs who have discussed the idea of defecting to the Lib Dems.

Last night she said it was not something she was considering “at the moment”, adding: “There are a very good group of us who will work together in the interests of the country and I want to stay working with this group in the Conservative Party as I do think there’s a chance of getting somewhere.”

Yesterday there were claims a powerful cross-party group of MPs and peers is plotting to install a “government of national unity” if Johnson tries to force through a no-deal Brexit. They are considering a vote of no confidence in the autumn, which, if he lost, would give the rebels 14 days to install a new remain-supporting prime minister without the need for a general election. A Tory peer familiar with the plans said Sir Keir Starmer, shadow Brexit secretary, and Hammond are among names in the frame to lead a government of national unity.

Last week Johnson reached out to members of the “Gaukward squad” of remainer MPs amid fears he could be toppled within the first 24 hours of his premiership. He arranged meetings with MPs opposed to no-deal, including Sam Gyimah, as rumours circulated that they will seek to bring his government down immediately he enters Downing Street.

Up to 30 Tory peers could resign the whip if Johnson seeks to force through no-deal. One said: “Boris is great company but he would not make a good PM, he is absolutely the opposite of what this country needs.”

Today Baroness Verma makes a veiled attack on Johnson, accused of Islamophobia after saying Muslim women wearing burkas “look like letter boxes”. Writing for The Sunday Times website, the Conservative peer says politicians are ready to “turn a blind eye to the affront, fear and uncertainty their words carry”.

She writes: “I have seen first-hand how ugly and increasingly nasty behaviour is destroying the core principles of the Conservative Party I knew and joined.”

As she cautions the next prime minister against a lurch to the right, Baroness Verma concludes: “We must be a party for all.”

The government has offered to provide Boris Johnson with furniture for his No 10 flat after he was made homeless by his separation from his wife.

Johnson, 55, is widely predicted to beat Jeremy Hunt to become prime minister on Wednesday. He is then expected to move into No 10 with his girlfriend, Carrie Symonds, 31.

Meanwhile, Philip Hammond, the chancellor and opponent of a no-deal Brexit, packed his bags yesterday as he prepared to leave 11 Downing Street."


----------



## Poi E (Jul 21, 2019)

andysays said:


> She writes: “I have seen first-hand how ugly and increasingly nasty behaviour is destroying the core principles of the Conservative Party I knew and joined.”


Nasty Party - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Probably behind paywall and somewhat speculative




So Stewart is willing to leave his party to prevent a no deal brexit but not willing to vote for an amendment which could actually prevent Johnson forcing through a no deal brexit?

Mkay.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> So Stewart is willing to leave his party to prevent a no deal brexit but not willing to vote for an amendment which could actually prevent Johnson forcing through a no deal brexit?
> 
> Mkay.





> They are considering a vote of no confidence in the autumn.



Chilly, misty and fungal, yeah...but still seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)

Anything that spreads doubt is a joy to me


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2019)

I predict these rumblings of rebellion within the tories will come to nothing. I'm sure some of them are uncomfortable with the idea of prime minister Johnson, a no deal brexit or both but not I suspect as uncomfortable as they'd be with the idea of putting themselves out of a cushy job where showing up is optional and you get subsidised booze and hot and cold running expenses.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I predict these rumblings of rebellion within the tories will come to nothing. I'm sure some of them are uncomfortable with the idea of prime minister Johnson, a no deal brexit or both but not I suspect as uncomfortable as they'd be with the idea of putting themselves out of a cushy job where showing up is optional and you get subsidised booze and hot and cold running expenses.


Generally yes, (like the spineless GoP), but there are almost certainly a few who mean what they say...and, given the Parliamentary arithmetic (post-Brecon?) it would only take a few carrying through with what they're threatening to achieve a VoNC.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2019)

brogdale said:


> it would only take a few carrying through with what they're threatening to achieve a VoNC.



Probably why they'll get whatever backhanders they're really angling for and then pipe down again.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 21, 2019)

Dunno. There are definitely a group of tory mps who are dead set against no deal, and other who agree but are keeping their heads down. 
But against Johnsons power of patronage (limited by his weak starting position) and fear of the members - there will be considerable pressure from manufacturing, services industries, the city of london, the civil service and the public to stop no deal - and that will grow as it becomes closer to reality.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 21, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I predict these rumblings of rebellion within the tories will come to nothing. I'm sure some of them are uncomfortable with the idea of prime minister Johnson, a no deal brexit or both but not I suspect as uncomfortable as they'd be with the idea of putting themselves out of a cushy job where showing up is optional and you get subsidised booze and hot and cold running expenses.


Cushy to most people, maybe, but there are opportunities for Tory ex-MPs who like earning lots for working a day a month whenever convenient. I doubt the likes of Hammond and Stewart will be suffering much anxiety over how they would make ends meet.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 21, 2019)

Precisely. Better to be a hero than part of a sinking ship however new the captain.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2019)

brogdale said:


> it would only take a few carrying through with what they're threatening to achieve a VoNC.



have the limp dems / tinge said what they would do?  after the last vonc they said they wouldn't vote with labour on a vonc again.

would the election of a 'no deal' PM change their mind?


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 21, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have the limp dems / tinge said what they would do?  after the last vonc they said they wouldn't vote with labour on a vonc again.
> 
> would the election of a 'no deal' PM change their mind?


It's increasingly in the LibDems interests to vote with Labour on a VoNC, they're clearly enjoying a major revival at the moment and stand to come out of a GE with a lot more than their dozen current seats. The Chuka's are a different kettle of fish since pretty much all of them are going to end up in the dole queue come the day afterwards. Their talk of putting the country first and doing the right thing aside, I am ever more convinced that they are a self-serving bunch and will do what they think is best for them personally.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Probably why they'll get whatever backhanders they're really angling for and then pipe down again.


Really not sure tbh.
My suspicion is that there are genuinely pockets within the right party of capital that remember who their paymasters are. I also suspect it will suit Johnson to have elements that can be blamed for stopping him doing 'what the people wanted'.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 21, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Really not sure tbh.
> My suspicion is that there are genuinely pockets within the right party of capital that remember who their paymasters are. I also suspect it will suit Johnson to have elements that can be blamed for stopping him doing 'what the people wanted'.


If you're correct then my faith is restored, there was time when once had a politician had been bought they had the decency to stay bought, this shower can't even be relied on to do that.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 21, 2019)

Not wanting to go all conspiroid but how likely is it that there are elements of theatre at play? Not grand conspiracy, but some degree of collusion or at least conversation between Johnson camp and the more business remain types.

That polling a few weeks back showed Tory members weren't arsed if no deal brexit cost the GFA or Scotland or the Tory party but bricked it at threat of a Corbyn govt. There's been a lot of speculation that Johnson's rhetoric doesn't match his intentions. Threat of loss of Tory MPs = Corbyn as PM = enough acceptance of a rewashed May deal for Johnson to get it through (possibly minus DUP - fewer Tory rebels plus some labour/ex labour defectors) without too many local association deselections etc and without facing polls. Few casualties but deal through.

Maybe tories really are this much of a car crash tho tbf


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 22, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Not wanting to go all conspiroid but how likely is it that there are elements of theatre at play? Not grand conspiracy, but some degree of collusion or at least conversation between Johnson camp and the more business remain types.
> 
> That polling a few weeks back showed Tory members weren't arsed if no deal brexit cost the GFA or Scotland or the Tory party but bricked it at threat of a Corbyn govt. There's been a lot of speculation that Johnson's rhetoric doesn't match his intentions. Threat of loss of Tory MPs = Corbyn as PM = enough acceptance of a rewashed May deal for Johnson to get it through (possibly minus DUP - fewer Tory rebels plus some labour/ex labour defectors) without too many local association deselections etc and without facing polls. Few casualties but deal through.
> 
> Maybe tories really are this much of a car crash tho tbf



yes - johnson is all bluster and bullshit - but he has explicitly and repeatedly stated "we will leave on oct 31" and that the backstop must be removed. May's deal  - with the backstop in place- is the only deal available. He cant re-present it and hope nobody will notice.
If Johnson did that  his own party would crucify him. I don't see he has any more chance of getting it through than may did. The tory brexiteers will not support it - especially as their own membership and the brexit party will be screaming blue murder.
If there is a cunning plan - it will be johnson delivers a no deal, than the UK rejoins a week later - and he can honestly say that he kept his word.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> yes - johnson is all bluster and bullshit - but he has explicitly and repeatedly stated "we will leave on oct 31" and that the backstop must be removed. May's deal  - with the backstop in place- is the only deal available. He cant re-present it and hope nobody will notice.
> If Johnson did that  his own party would crucify him. I don't see he has any more chance of getting it through than may did. The tory brexiteers will not support it - especially as their own membership and the brexit party will be screaming blue murder.
> If there is a cunning plan - it will be johnson delivers a no deal, than the UK rejoins a week later - and he can honestly say that he kept his word.



I wouldn't be surprised if he did just re-present it tbh, or similarly try and bluff it out. Just because it won't work doesn't mean he won't try, he's never been held to account for anything before so I could easily see him there doing his 'well you know, hmm, yes, quite' thing come the end of October.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

Already getting juicy...this barb from serial fatch grave weeper...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 22, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he did just re-present it tbh, or similarly try and bluff it out. Just because it won't work doesn't mean he won't try, he's never been held to account for anything before so I could easily see him there doing his 'well you know, hmm, yes, quite' thing come the end of October.



Oh definitely - but it would finish and tarnish his reputation for all time with the tory faithful (they'll forgive - or applaud - his sex pesting, shameless lieing, racism, serial incompetence, bullying and  rampant narcissism - but not if he betrays their brexit)
Thats why i think he might try and go out in a blaze of glory and blame the "traitors" for the cluster fuck. 
Quite likely to call a GE to bring about no deal whilst ramping up the xenophobia, nationalism and "traitor" narrative. Even if he loses (and that is not a given) - it would still be very damaging an dangerous.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Oh definitely - but it would finish and tarnish his reputation for all time with the tory faithful (they'll forgive - or applaud - his sex pesting, shameless lieing, racism, serial incompetence, bullying and  rampant narcissism - but not if he betrays their brexit)
> Thats why i think he might try and go out in a blaze of glory and blame the "traitors" for the cluster fuck.
> Quite likely to call a GE to bring about no deal whilst ramping up the xenophobia, nationalism and "traitor" narrative. Even if he loses (and that is not a given) - it would still be very damaging an dangerous.


Yes, the enemies of the people within his own party and parliament will be an essential component of Johnson's excuses and offer to the come at the November General Election.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I predict these rumblings of rebellion within the tories will come to nothing. I'm sure some of them are uncomfortable with the idea of prime minister Johnson, a no deal brexit or both but not I suspect as uncomfortable as they'd be with the idea of putting themselves out of a cushy job where showing up is optional and you get subsidised booze and hot and cold running expenses.


That's my guess too, or at least that there won't be an _effective_ rebellion. The genuine uncertainty as to what Johnson will do with regard to brexit is ramping up their venality and self interest to even higher levels. This doesn't look like a solid block who are about to act decisively.

TBH, I suspect there might be a couple of MPs who join the libs or resign the tory whip. Trouble is, that only makes a theoretical majority against Johnson and/or a no deal brexit.  Getting all the Labour MPs lined up and through the lobby will be more difficult.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Oh definitely - but it would finish and tarnish his reputation for all time with the tory faithful (they'll forgive - or applaud - his sex pesting, shameless lieing, racism, serial incompetence, bullying and  rampant narcissism - but not if he betrays their brexit)
> Thats why i think he might try and go out in a blaze of glory and blame the "traitors" for the cluster fuck.
> Quite likely to call a GE to bring about no deal whilst ramping up the xenophobia, nationalism and "traitor" narrative. Even if he loses (and that is not a given) - it would still be very damaging an dangerous.


What I was getting at really though - if there is a Tory way out by making it rehashed May deal or Corbyn, take your pick


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2019)

Tory MP charged with sexual assault against two women

Have we had this yet ?

does this bring this down to a 1 person majority after the 1 Aug by election ?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Tory MP charged with sexual assault against two women
> 
> Have we had this yet ?


Yes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2019)

that he has been charged or just investigated as the news didnt break very long ago ?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> that he has been charged or just investigated as the new didnt break very long ago ?


Here


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2019)

ok , cheers , thought it might want to be on here too


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## philosophical (Jul 22, 2019)

Eh?


Badgers said:


>




'Your self-esteem...will...far outweigh that of your critics'.
Eh?
You will love yourself more than you are hated by others?
Sounds more like he is writing to his erstwhile departmental head Boris.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

philosophical said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> 'Your self-esteem...will...far outweigh that of your critics'.
> ...


she will have more self-esteem than her critics do.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jul 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




The replies aren't very supportive.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 22, 2019)

Is Johnson a lame duck before he has started?


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> The replies aren't very supportive.


have you never been on twitter before?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Is Johnson a lame duck before he has started?


Don't think lameness is the biggest issue with the 'duck' that he's inheriting...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Is Johnson a lame duck before he has started?


----------



## Supine (Jul 22, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Is Johnson a lame duck before he has started?



He's a massive lying lame shit bag of a duck. All hail our new evil overlord.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 22, 2019)

It's gonna be a clusterduck.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 22, 2019)

Ducks have character.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 22, 2019)

Something hoist by his own mallard something something


----------



## Poi E (Jul 22, 2019)

Boris Johnson will soon be the most popular leader in the world | Coffee House

Don't actually bother reading. Just linked for the lolz.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Something hoist by his own mallard something something


A turd hoist by his own pet


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Boris Johnson will soon be the most popular leader in the world | Coffee House
> 
> Don't actually bother reading. Just linked for the lolz.


If everyone who enters his orbit is charmed by him why do so many of the parliamentary tory party loathe him?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 22, 2019)

Johnson as a heavenly body. Not working for me.


----------



## agricola (Jul 22, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Boris Johnson will soon be the most popular leader in the world | Coffee House
> 
> Don't actually bother reading. Just linked for the lolz.



An odd article, with the oddest bit being this:



> People say he can’t ‘do detail’. But nobody spends four years studying classics at Oxford without the power to absorb and retain a mass of abstract information. The master of Balliol, Sir Anthony Kenny, used to teach Aristotle’s Nicomachean Ethics by quoting large chunks of it in the original and inviting his students to compare one paragraph with another. He spoke more Greek than English in his tutorials.



... which I presume is from the same Sir Anthony Kenny who said:



> That said, he reserves some of his most damning comments for Boris Johnson. Kenny saw Johnson last in May 2017. “As he departed, I reflected ruefully on the college’s part in his education.
> 
> “We had been privileged to be given the task of bringing up members of the nation’s political elite. But what had we done for Boris? Had we taught him truthfulness? No. Had we taught him wisdom? No. What _had_ we taught? Was it only how to make witty and brilliant speeches? I comforted myself with the thought that even Socrates was very doubtful whether virtue could be taught.”


----------



## kenny g (Jul 22, 2019)

Pity the speeches are neither witty or brilliant. Null points all round then.


----------



## Old Spark (Jul 22, 2019)

Johnson's only way out is to rerun 2016 referendum-can't do a deal with Labour or call an election or do a deal with Farage.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 22, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Johnson as a heavenly body. Not working for me.



Not even as Uranus?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 22, 2019)

just seen a conversation on tweeter where someone's describing rory what's-his-name as standing out among the current bunch.

no, he's a cunt.  it's just that the other cunts have taken being cunts to new levels of cuntitude that by comparison he doesn't look like such a cunt at first glance.

i'm not sure if i'd get away with saying that on tweeter....


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jul 22, 2019)

Old Spark said:


> Johnson's only way out is to rerun 2016 referendum-can't do a deal with Labour or call an election or do a deal with Farage.



He's a big gobbed popularist full of bollocks promises that people will listen to but he can never actually deliver. The problem is he will probably get whatever he wants through, 'no deal' included, but it'll be the biggest fuck up in history.
He'll use his notable vote lead and the Brexit party's success as reasons anyone voting against is a traitor to the British people, and Labour's idiot leader will let him get away with it because he's a useless sack of clueless shit.
The slightly bright side is Johnson might very well fuck over the tory party for years when it all turns to crap.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> have you never been on twitter before?



Yes, but it's a bit crap so I just made up an ID so I can read whatever crops up. Same as Linkedin, I joined so I could read it, not because I have any interest.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 23, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Yes, but it's a bit crap so I just made up an ID so I can read whatever crops up. Same as Linkedin, I joined so I could read it, not because I have any interest.


Twitter I can understand but why would anybody want to read/lurk linkedin


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jul 23, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Twitter I can understand but why would anybody want to read/lurk linkedin



I moderate another forum so it's handy to be able to read profiles. FB is there for the same reason, it's easy to access if you have an account.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 23, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Johnson as a heavenly body. Not working for me.


Quite an inventive method of execution, must be said. Arguably more special than he deserves, though.


----------



## Combustible (Jul 23, 2019)

agricola said:


> An odd article, with the oddest bit being this:



Ah yes, asking students to compare one paragraph of text to another, an unusual pedagogical technique surely only found within the confines of Oxford University.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2019)

I note how memorising is equated with learning. Quite insightful: the political elite being trained to follow orders.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2019)

One hopes that today brings the final nail in their coffin


----------



## Gaia (Jul 23, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> just seen a conversation on tweeter where someone's describing rory what's-his-name as standing out among the current bunch.
> 
> no, he's a cunt.  it's just that the other cunts have taken being cunts to new levels of cuntitude that by comparison he doesn't look like such a cunt at first glance.
> 
> i'm not sure if i'd get away with saying that on tweeter....



They've transcended cuntism. It's like they've reached cunt Nirvana or summat. They have evolved into something beyond cunt, something so far beyond it doesn't yet have a name. Corbyn, now there's a cunt, definitely still a cunt, but Boris…? 

Oh speaking of things Beyond Cunt, he wants to bring Priti Patel back as Home Secretary. Now she's *really* summat else - the daughter of Indian immigrants (i.e. an ethnic minority) who gets off on destroying the life of immigrants, particularly BAME. If her parents are still alive, I'd love to know what they think of her, Asians tend to be (very) liberal.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 23, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Asians tend to be (very) liberal



Yeah those Asians.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 23, 2019)

Definitely no electing of right wing nationalist governments going on in Asia.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 23, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Johnson as a heavenly body. Not working for me.



I suggest we could make an effort towards this end and attempt to launch him into orbit. Perhaps we could get Britain’s strongest man to stand on top of Britain’s tallest building and throw him really really hard, as hard as he can. Should do it. Because we’re humane we’ll give him a spacesuit and space food and everything, wouldn’t want anything bad to happen up there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> I suggest we could make an effort towards this end and attempt to launch him into orbit. Perhaps we could get Britain’s strongest man to stand on top of Britain’s tallest building and throw him really really hard, as hard as he can. Should do it. Because we’re humane we’ll give him a spacesuit and space food and everything, wouldn’t want anything bad to happen up there.


yeh but we're going to lock the food and the spacesuit in a pod on the outside of the spacecraft because we don't want to make things easy for him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> One hopes that today brings the final nail in their coffin


coffin?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 23, 2019)

Tory minister quits over 'grave concerns' about Boris Johnson pursuing no-deal Brexit

and another one gone..


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 23, 2019)

Please tell me it's not true.  Not... <checks notes> Anne Milton?

If there's one thing Brexit and the Tory Clusterfucks* have been good for, it's been giving 15 seconds of fame to no-mark politicians.

* Did B & the T CFs play as backing for Ruddy Yurts during his ill-advised foray into post-punk, or did I dream that?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2019)

Priti Patel accused of breaching ministerial code for second time | Priti Patel | The Guardian


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2019)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Please tell me it's not true.  Not... <checks notes> Anne Milton?
> 
> If there's one thing Brexit and the Tory Clusterfucks* have been good for, it's been giving 15 seconds of fame to no-mark politicians.
> 
> * Did B & the T CFs play as backing for Ruddy Yurts during his ill-advised foray into post-punk, or did I dream that?


Yes


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2019)

What I genuinely don't get is how politicians with a track record of severe unprofessionalism in their field for which they've had to resign or apologize profusely are able to ascend to the highest of posts in very short order. If I'd say been fired as a teaching assistant for rule-breaking I wouldn't expect to get another job as one.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2019)

S☼I said:


> What I genuinely don't get is how politicians with a track record of severe unprofessionalism in their field for which they've had to resign or apologize profusely are able to ascend to the highest of posts in very short order. If I'd say been fired as a teaching assistant for rule-breaking I wouldn't expect to get another job as one.


Has she had a pay rise too?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2019)

S☼I said:


> What I genuinely don't get is how politicians with a track record of severe unprofessionalism in their field for which they've had to resign or apologize profusely are able to ascend to the highest of posts in very short order. If I'd say been fired as a teaching assistant for rule-breaking I wouldn't expect to get another job as one.


Just be glad pp's not allowed anywhere near a classroom


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 27, 2019)

S☼I said:


> What I genuinely don't get is how politicians with a track record of severe unprofessionalism in their field for which they've had to resign or apologize profusely are able to ascend to the highest of posts in very short order. If I'd say been fired as a teaching assistant for rule-breaking I wouldn't expect to get another job as one.


I've been pondering on this lately too, for obvious reasons.

It seems to be sort of like football managers; everyone seems to just sort of accept that there's a certain group of people whose names will always be in the mix, and those are the ones to pick from. And I genuinely feel that comparison is harsh on football managers.

As you say, in a "normal" job it wouldn't be this easy. No wonder they're confused by unemployment.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 27, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've been pondering on this lately too, for obvious reasons.
> 
> It seems to be sort of like football managers; everyone seems to just sort of accept that there's a certain group of people whose names will always be in the mix, and those are the ones to pick from. And I genuinely feel that comparison is harsh on football managers.
> 
> As you say, in a "normal" job it wouldn't be this easy. No wonder they're confused by unemployment.



It feels like it's gotten worse post 2000, I remember growing up with the conservatives having scandals weekly in the 90s but at least most of those involved fucked their chances up for at least a few years.

Fast forward and we're getting Priti and the others bowing out for 6 months and still remaining relevant even on the backbenches.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 27, 2019)

It reflects a complete contempt anyone they consider less than them. Also with a largely supine media they are not held to account anywhere near as much as they should be.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2019)

Always struck me as odd that the UK has never had a non-monarchist party of capital. It's like capital is happy with the semi-feudal parliamentary system; after the move to services and financial capitalism who cared about vastly concentrated land ownership anyway, so why upset the apple cart?

Even "sovereignty" can't be used in the UK like elsewhere. The very word takes you back to the real, actual sovereign, not the individual or aggregation of individuals as other countries might conceive it. How do the Tories even claim to be inheritors of classical liberalism, which at its ultimate end eschewed monarchs? It's a fucking bizarre party full of contradictions.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 27, 2019)

LowTaxChloe


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 27, 2019)

I think we're at the point where this stuff doesn't matter. Johnson is a reprehensible man yet he'll win a GE because he's a character. Patel can conduct personal policy, get the boot, and be back in two years. Rees-Mogg had a nanny. Javid would vote against his own father emigrating here. It doesn't matter


----------



## andysays (Jul 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Priti Patel accused of breaching ministerial code for second time | Priti Patel | The Guardian


Obligatory 'code more guidelines than actual rules' comment


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 27, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I think we're at the point where this stuff doesn't matter. Johnson is a reprehensible man yet he'll win a GE because he's a character. Patel can conduct personal policy, get the boot, and be back in two years. Rees-Mogg had a nanny. Javid would vote against his own father emigrating here. It doesn't matter


Honestly I do think Johnson as a character will struggle in a GE. Not to say Tories can't win with Johnson, they make it leave or remain, us or Corbyn - but Johnson's mass appeal overestimated, polarising figure even now and give him a bit of time in the top seat the contempt will grow


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 27, 2019)

There's tons of liberal tories and floaters who will really struggle to put their cross next to Conservatives with Johnson there, these votes will go primarily to libdems, Tories have to hope making it Johnson or Corbyn mitigates the drift


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2019)

Cheers then 

Child poverty cash handed back to Europe unspent

Cunts


----------



## Badgers (Aug 18, 2019)

Vote winner that


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Vote winner that




Can't wait to die with my boots on.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 18, 2019)

I saw this last night. Tbh though it's only mirror who have gone with linking it to actual Tory policy, it's a CSJ policy paper is all. Any party that went and announced a state pension age of 75 like that would be out of govt for decades, no chance. 

Don't get me wrong, there will be incremental (and detrimental) changes to state pension and the age increases won't stop at 68 but any sort of rapid increase like CSJ propose would be massive political carnage


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 18, 2019)

UK state pension is lowest (relative to earnings) of any developed economy in world btw. I thought about this when the telly licence thing was announced the other week. The 'left' should be all over this stuff, state pension age etc, it affects everybody (in the end), it cuts through with ordinary people, it's fucking important - but you end up getting this generational shit instead, pensioners can afford it, pulled ladder up, blah. Fucks sake.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Vote winner that



Don't know if there'll be a tory party in 16 months time, let alone 16 years


----------



## tim (Aug 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't know if there'll be a tory party in 16 months time, let alone 16 years



Whatever they call themselves, they'll still be Tories


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2019)

tim said:


> Whatever they call themselves, they'll still be Tories


Yeh, until they become penguin feed in the south atlantic


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 18, 2019)

((((penguins))))


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ((((penguins))))


Contrary to popular belief penguins are not as a rule radical but quite conservative in their political outlook, edmund burke's 'reflections on the revolution in france' having made a considerable impact on them. They would esteem it an honour to devour a tory minister or party member as they believe this would mean they absorb the best parts of their soul or spirit.


----------



## andysays (Aug 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Contrary to popular belief penguins are not as a rule radical but quite conservative in their political outlook, *edmund burke's 'reflections on the revolution in france' having made a considerable impact on them*. They would esteem it an honour to devour a tory minister or party member as they believe this would mean they absorb the best parts of their soul or spirit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2019)

andysays said:


>


Only a handful of books have been translated into penguin, and these are mostly by edmund burke, including his writings on the sublime. A programme of translating seventeenth century writings, like edward sexby's 'killing noe murder' is expected to issue its first penguin versions next year. A parallel project, rendering penguin works into human tongues, will begin publishing its first volumes in 2021


----------



## andysays (Aug 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Only a handful of books have been translated into penguin, and these are mostly by edmund burke, including his writings on the sublime. A programme of translating seventeenth century writings, like edward sexby's 'killing noe murder' is expected to issue its first penguin versions next year. A parallel project, rendering penguin works into human tongues, will begin publishing its first volumes in 2021



Thanks for clearing that up, but I was mostly skeptical that Burke's _Reflections_ could have had a significant impact on anyone's political outlook. 

Mind you, I've only read it in the original, perhaps the penguin version is better


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Only a handful of books have been translated into penguin, and these are mostly by edmund burke, including his writings on the sublime. A programme of translating seventeenth century writings, like edward sexby's 'killing noe murder' is expected to issue its first penguin versions next year. A parallel project, rendering penguin works into human tongues, will begin publishing its first volumes in 2021


who is it going to be published by ?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 18, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> who is it going to be published by ?


Puffin, obviously


----------



## tim (Aug 18, 2019)

If Pickman's model is serious, he needs to obtain DNA samples  start cloning one or more  of the several species of giant penguin.

This one was not the biggest but averaged about 4' 9" and had an impressively sharp beak, making it a perfect Tory pecker


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2019)

tim said:


> If Pickman's model is serious, he needs to obtain DNA samples  start cloning one or more  of the several species of giant penguin.
> 
> This one was not the biggest but averaged about 4' 9" and had an impressively sharp beak, making it a perfect Tory pecker


4'9" quite adequate to rip apart tory corpses


----------



## tim (Aug 18, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 4'9" quite adequate to rip apart tory corpses




There's no fun in that. David Cameron naked but well marinated in rotting sprats and armed with a sow's jawbone against three five-foot pecky penguins


----------



## iona (Aug 18, 2019)

Clone a variety of different-sized penguins and let them attack in groups inversely proportional to the size of the penguin. Achieves the same thing AND has the added benefit of producing scientific data that might help answer the question of whether it'd be better to fight a hundred duck sized horses or one horse sized duck.

SCIENCE


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2019)

tim said:


> There's no fun in that. David Cameron naked but well marinated in rotting sprats and armed with a sow's jawbone against three five-foot pecky penguins


He'd be fucking the jawbone before you could say margaret hilda thatcher


----------



## brogdale (Aug 25, 2019)

Narked


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2019)

I look forward to a prompt and concise reply from the office of the Prime Minister


----------



## Smangus (Aug 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I look forward to a prompt and concise reply from the office of the Prime Minister



Something like "Fuck Off Eyore! " I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2019)

Crack in with then...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Duncan2 (Aug 31, 2019)

Huge car-crash for the Chancellor on the Today programme.He struggled mightily and it was hard not to feel embarrassed for him.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 31, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> Huge car-crash for the Chancellor on the Today programme.He struggled mightily and it was hard not to feel embarrassed for him.


I didn't have that struggle. After the third or fourth "problem, what problem" whitewash answer, I started to feel he was taking us all for a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



You know who's in charge in any organisation, they have the power to sack people


----------



## brogdale (Aug 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You know who's in charge in any organisation, they have the power to sack people


Johnson better watch his fat, useless back, then.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 31, 2019)

It would be nice to think that Cummings might overeach himself at some point.



Cummings Sacked Saj Aide FOR NOTHING


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 31, 2019)

teqniq said:


> It would be nice to think that Cummings might overeach himself at some point.
> 
> View attachment 182692



I hope tory party members are pleased with what they've accomplished in electing Boris and letting his real life Malcolm Tucker loose.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 31, 2019)

marc owen jones has a rather interesting twitter thread going that digs into the weaponisation of twitter by the Johnson/ Cummings camp. its a bit unsettling. You can search yerself as I dont like posting twitter stuff really


----------



## gosub (Sep 1, 2019)

I am curious as to his views on Kashmir


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I hope tory party members are pleased with what they've accomplished in electing Boris and letting his real life Malcolm Tucker loose.


i think they are, yes.
looks like at least five more years of this thread then.


----------



## andysays (Sep 2, 2019)

Brexit: Tory MPs warned not to rebel against government


> Conservative MPs have been warned not to rebel against the government over Brexit, as opposition MPs plan legislation to stop no deal. A senior source from the whips office - which ensures MPs vote in line with the party - said MPs who voted to block no deal would "destroy" the government's Brexit negotiating position. Rebels will have the whip withdrawn and be deselected, the source said.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 2, 2019)

All eyes on Theresa then. Would genuinely lol, and lol hard, if she rebelled


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 2, 2019)

I find it hard to add to these threads nowadays as the whole thing vexes me so greatly, it causes my blood pressure to spike . The only solution would be a mass bloodletting - of the whole political class rather than me. I cannot envisage playing the participation game in this charade  any longer .  As Mrs NBE remarked last week - you will only be happy when the royals have been despatched and the political system is on fire


----------



## redcogs (Sep 2, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> I find it hard to add to these threads nowadays as the whole thing vexes me so greatly, it causes my blood pressure to spike . The only solution would be a mass bloodletting - of the whole political class rather than me. I cannot envisage playing the participation game in this charade  any longer .  As Mrs NBE remarked last week - you will only be happy when the royals have been despatched and the political system is on fire



It's good to have a reasonable objective in life, so ignore the misses and keep an eye on the prize.  If she complains tell a moderator.


----------



## redcogs (Sep 2, 2019)

oops forgot this


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 2, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> All eyes on Theresa then. Would genuinely lol, and lol hard, if she rebelled



Get some wheat planted outside the ‘aye’ lobby and she won’t be able to help herself


----------



## gosub (Sep 2, 2019)

redcogs said:


> It's good to have a reasonable objective in life, so ignore the misses and keep an eye on the prize.  If she complains tell a moderator.



One thing at a time....somebody has to stop Bono clapping


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2019)

gosub said:


> One thing at a time....somebody has to stop Bono clapping


chop off one of his hands

bono, that is, not not-bono-ever


----------



## gosub (Sep 2, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> chop off one of his hands
> 
> bono, that is, not not-bono-ever


That's Africa sorted.  Really getting some stuff done today


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2019)

gosub said:


> That's Africa sorted.  Really getting some stuff done today


don't know about africa, but we'd hear less from bono in the future.


----------



## gosub (Sep 2, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> don't know about africa, but we'd hear less from bono in the future.



He has has some talent, he could hold the microphone with the other one.
  tbf ex Wife niece is mates with Paul's daughter, quite nice bloke apparently


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2019)

Tory MP defects ahead of crucial Brexit vote



> Tory MP Phillip Lee defects to Lib Dems, leaving UK government with no working majority in Commons


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tory MP defects ahead of crucial Brexit vote


Appropriately MP for Waitrose HQ (aka Bracknell)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2019)

> Former minister and Conservative MP for North East Bedfordshire Alistair Burt has announced his is standing down at the next election.
> 
> In a letter to his local party association, he blamed an "unresolvable disagreement" with the leadership on "the manner in which we leave the EU".
> 
> He joins figures such as former Education Secretary Justine Greening who have chosen to stand down in the face of deselection threats if they vote against the government.


Lovely out


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Lovely out


rats fleeing a sinking ship


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> rats fleeing a sinking ship


They are more like the lice fleeing the rats who are fleeing the sinking ship


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> They are more like the lice fleeing the rats who are fleeing the sinking ship


big rats have little rats upon their backs to bite 'em
and little rats have littler rats and so ad infinitum


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2019)

Even olde George can't take it anymore


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2019)

By George, I hadn't realised Johnson was threatening to sack individual party members!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2019)

"Good for Geo... oh no, wait, he's supported them up until this point. Fuck George".


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Even olde George can't take it anymore




now that's a cuss


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2019)

George is a man of the people


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2019)

"When party was run by decent people"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> "When party was run by decent people"


"people who think like george"


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 3, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> "When party was run by decent people"



That did crack me up. This lot are deluded. All of them.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Some members enjoyed Corbyn's Commons response to Johnson.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Some members enjoyed Corbyn's Commons response to Johnson.
> 
> View attachment 183079


i don't like it when tories smile, it means they've come up with a new plan to fuck people over


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 3, 2019)

May's not said which way she'll vote. Surely she won't vote against the government?  The party loyalist that she is.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> May's not said which way she'll vote. Surely she won't vote against the government?  The party loyalist that she is.


Abst ?


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Abst ?



Accidentally locked in the toilet?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Some members enjoyed Corbyn's Commons response to Johnson.
> 
> View attachment 183079


Did Comrade Corbyn drop a Yo Momma on BoJo?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2019)

It's brilliant to see they have lost their majority in the commons. There are rumoured to be more who will defect and/or vote against the government, the arrogant bullying bastard that he is.
But will this put and end to things....


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 3, 2019)

hash tag said:


> It's brilliant to see they have lost their majority in the commons. There are rumoured to be more who will defect and/or vote against the government, the arrogant bullying bastard that he is.
> But will this put and end to things....



No, I very much doubt it.  A rapid GE looks close to being a certainty and its going to be proper ugly with a potentially even more ugly outcome.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

hash tag said:


> It's brilliant to see they have lost their majority in the commons. There are rumoured to be more who will defect and/or vote against the government, the arrogant bullying bastard that he is.
> But will this put and end to things....


hardly the behaviour of a confident party ready to go to the hustings


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

No wonder the vermin looked glum in the commons this afternoon; imagine pinning your last hope on Johnson, hoping against hope that he wouldn't turn out to be the useless cunt they thought he was...and then seeing that performance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> No wonder the vermin looked glum in the commons this afternoon; imagine pinning your last hope on Johnson, hoping against hope that he wouldn't turn out to be the useless cunt they thought he was...and then seeing that performance.


and they're paid for sitting there


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> and they're paid for sitting there


The fucking state of 'em...


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm going to miss this thread, when it's gone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> I'm going to miss this thread, when it's gone.


no you won't

you'll be too happy dancing on the mass graves of tories.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Not exactly waving order papers, were they?
Not going well for them is it? Looks like it's dawning on them that they've actually got to do this now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Not exactly waving order papers, were they?
> Not going well for them is it? Looks like it's dawning on them that they've actually got to do this now.


they'll be waving order papers for attention in the bar after


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> no you won't
> 
> you'll be too happy dancing on the mass graves of tories.


To be fair, it would be a good time to get that Thrash Metal band together.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> no you won't
> 
> you'll be too happy dancing on the mass graves of tories.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 3, 2019)

Just lost their majority


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2019)

Welcomed with open arms


----------



## teqniq (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Abst ?


She must be tempted now that Johnson has said that abstainers will also be culled along with all her old pals who will vote against.
Let's hope she's feeling lucky.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2019)

Almost did not want to get on the train in case I missed something in a tunnel


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 3, 2019)

When’s this vote in?


----------



## kebabking (Sep 3, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> When’s this vote in?



10ish.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> She must be tempted now that Johnson has said that abstainers will also be culled along with all her old pals who will vote against.
> Let's hope she's feeling lucky.



Given the respective sizes of their majorities, I wouldn't fall off my chair if she outlasted him as an MP....


----------



## Gaia (Sep 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Even olde George can't take it anymore




I'm loling at his name 'Gweccles'!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2019)

What odds on one more defecting?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> What odds on one more defecting?


About the same as one defecating


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2019)

S☼I said:


> About the same as one defecating


In the woods?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 3, 2019)

kebabking said:


> 10ish.



Watching the live feed


----------



## Gaia (Sep 3, 2019)

Ayes: 328
Noes: 301

So on we go… We live in times that are far to interesting for me…


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 3, 2019)

They only get more interesting from here with Johnson having just taken ole Brexit Party out back and shot it in the head by defining the election as a straight choice of "Tory=Brexit" "Others=Remain".


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 3, 2019)

Worth staying up for.

WTF is that Mogg like in his fuck you recline


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2019)

He's all levels of thuglife smuglife.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Poi E (Sep 4, 2019)

Hear, hear!


----------



## Ming (Sep 4, 2019)

In the latest edition of Viz there’s a Baxter Basics strip were the joke is about a Brexit promoting Tory MP (using very similar rhetoric to BJ) being constantly asked by journalists about an incident were he shat on a woman’s kitchen floor who spurned his sexual advances. Anyone know if there’s any truth to what the strip is alluding to?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Gotta say that I make that 

Con alliance 299 - 1 deputy speaker = 298*
Oppo alliance 343 -2 dip speakers = 341
+ 1 Speaker
+ 7 SF

Tot = 650

*although suspended alleged tory sex offender Elphicke will vote with the Con alliance.

In terms of actual fire-power in a VoNC-type vote I suspect that Johnson might pick up a few 'rebels' & possibly a few 'indeps' like Austin etc...so prob. about 305-310?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Gotta say that I make that
> 
> Con alliance 299 - 1 deputy speaker = 298*
> Oppo alliance 343 -2 dip speakers = 341
> ...


BBC graphic of how it sees the Parliamentary arithmetic:



Love how the state broadcaster still can't bring itself to admit that the 21 newly created independents are no longer Conservatives.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Gotta say that I make that
> 
> Con alliance 299 - 1 deputy speaker = 298*
> Oppo alliance 343 -2 dip speakers = 341
> ...



I DO wish people would use more credible sources than the New British Communist Party's (formerly the Labour Party) propaganda wing.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

Nope, nor me.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 4, 2019)

Gaia said:


> I DO wish people would use more credible sources than the New British Communist Party's (formerly the Labour Party) propaganda wing.


wat


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 4, 2019)

Few things make me happier than the sight of Tories ripping each other to shreds


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 4, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> WTF is that Mogg like in his fuck you recline



My favourite so far


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 4, 2019)

I love parody Twitter accounts


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2019)

Gaia said:


> I DO wish people would use more credible sources than the New British Communist Party's (formerly the Labour Party) propaganda wing.


you're sounding like a tory here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> My favourite so far



Quite something to cast Dorries as the reasonable, grown-up on the front bench.
Dorries!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

Not a biggie, I know...but my vermin MP twitter list is very quiet this morning.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 4, 2019)

Redwood's been rather quiet of late, hasn't he…? <checks Twatter> Oh, he's still twitting gibberish.. Still thinks everything's going to be absolutely fine because we "have complete control over Dover".  Twat (it's overused, I know, but sometimes simplest is best…).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 4, 2019)

Gaia said:


> I DO wish people would use more credible sources than the *New British Communist Party's (formerly the Labour Party)* propaganda wing.


What did you mean here Gaia ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2019)

Gaia  's just saying more dodgey shit to add to the long list of dodgey shit she's said on a variety of subjects already but refuses to talk about or engage with anyone who questions it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> BBC graphic of how it sees the Parliamentary arithmetic:
> 
> 
> Love how the state broadcaster still can't bring itself to admit that the 21 newly created independents are no longer Conservatives.


Well they still are really aren't they. Even now how many of them would vote against the Tories in the VoNC, none.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Well they still are really aren't they. Even now how many of them would vote against the Tories in the VoNC, none.


Really, if actually put to the test of VoNCing or ND, I'm not sure of that now. I reckon a fair few of them are so far detached/alienated from their party that they'd actually do it. Call me naive, but the recriminations on both sides of the internecine war were so visceral last night, I think there has been a split.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 4, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Well they still are really aren't they. Even now how many of them would vote against the Tories in the VoNC, none.



Given there will be an election anyway, if they were persuaded that it would disadvantage Johnson I think they would have. Suspect it's the Liberals that have stopped a VoNC going through.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 4, 2019)

fucthest8 said:


> My favourite so far



According in Ben Bradley, it's because you can't hear the back benches from the front so you *have* to recline.

Link:
Sajid Javid outlines spending plans after Boris Johnson's PMQs - BBC News

Beyond parody.


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2019)

McDonnell is not sounding at all well.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 4, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> According in Ben Bradley, it's because you can't hear the back benches from the front so you *have* to recline.
> 
> Link:
> Sajid Javid outlines spending plans after Boris Johnson's PMQs - BBC News
> ...


Are we meant to notice the unfortunate shadow manifesting directly and only under Mogg's nose?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 4, 2019)

Gaia said:


> I DO wish people would use more credible sources than the New British Communist Party's (formerly the Labour Party) propaganda wing.



Behave


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 4, 2019)

Gaia said:


> I DO wish people would use more credible sources than the New British Communist Party's (formerly the Labour Party) propaganda wing.



I wish you'd fuck off.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Excellent; kick her out!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

Watching the Parliament TV channel it's quite obvious from the body language & interactions that it's dawned on the vermin that they're fucked.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Excellent; kick her out!


Guessing that is the increase from 328 to 329 since yesterday


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Guessing that is the increase from 328 to 329 since yesterday


Probs, but there are other independent churn possibilities.


----------



## chilango (Sep 4, 2019)

Gaia said:


> I DO wish people would use more credible sources than the New British Communist Party's (formerly the Labour Party) propaganda wing.



I don't think anybody has quoted the www.newworker.org | The New Communist Party of Britain | 30th August 2019 to be fair...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Gotta go.
Down to 288.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 4, 2019)

Gaia said:


> I DO wish people would use more credible sources than the New British Communist Party's (formerly the Labour Party) propaganda wing.



What on Earth makes you think that the Labour party is communist?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

NoXion said:


> What on Earth makes you think that the Labour party is communist?


More to the point, why would anyone think that an attempt to explore the basic arithmetic of Parliament was based upon a LP source?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2019)

Normal viewing figures for BBC Parliament are about 75,000 throughout the whole day. Last night they peaked at over 700,000


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Normal viewing figures for BBC Parliament are about 75,000 throughout the whole day. Last night they peaked at over 700,000



And I wasn’t one of em. I’d rather drop me bollocks in the toaster.


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Gotta go.
> Down to 288.


Except not. Spelman _not _to have the whip withdrawn.  Your usual Johnson consistency.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Teaboy (Sep 4, 2019)

If that's true its exactly how I would expect a bully to act.  Expect more tough acting and then blaming everyone else when something bad happens.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

A rare bird...Young vermin 'protesting' outside their own party HQ.

lol


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 4, 2019)

Good gender balance there


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> If that's true its exactly how I would expect a bully to act.  Expect more tough acting and then blaming everyone else when something bad happens.


It worked for Trump and all the other petite despots currently enjoying office, he's going for the same.


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 4, 2019)

NoXion said:


> What on Earth makes you think that the Labour party is communist?


Because they is an ignoranimous?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> It worked for Trump and all the other petite despots currently enjoying office, he's going for the same.




Should be all fine now


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Should be all fine now



A ringing endorsement!

Expect to be threatened with Nuclear annihilation by the end of the month.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 4, 2019)

Is anyone on Urban speculating on the next Tory leader ?


----------



## klang (Sep 4, 2019)

back to May for the lols.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 4, 2019)

another one from teh tweeter


----------



## agricola (Sep 4, 2019)

Michael Fallon is standing down.


----------



## tim (Sep 4, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> A ringing endorsement!
> 
> Expect to be threatened with Nuclear annihilation by the end of the month.




Hurricane Yookay


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 5, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Is anyone on Urban speculating on the next Tory leader ?


Davidson. Or Stewart.


----------



## Smangus (Sep 5, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Is anyone on Urban speculating on the next Tory leader ?



The way it's going it'll be Mark "Cunty Chops" Francois or some such loon.


----------



## andysays (Sep 5, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Is anyone on Urban speculating on the next Tory leader ?


Depends what/who is left after Johnson is finished.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2019)

Smangus said:


> The way it's going it'll be Mark "Cunty Chops" Francois or some such loon.


Another try of a non-Etonian - comprehensive school no less - but one with an MA in war studies and a weekend soldier who imagines he's a military man ...


----------



## Poi E (Sep 5, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Davidson. Or Stewart.



Davidson? Like Ruth?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 5, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Is anyone on Urban speculating on the next Tory leader ?



Graham Brady.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 5, 2019)

Amber Crudd.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 5, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Davidson. Or Stewart.



Davidson will need to get selected for one of the deselected’s seats in Westminster first.


----------



## tim (Sep 5, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Is anyone on Urban speculating on the next Tory leader ?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 5, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Is anyone on Urban speculating on the next Tory leader ?


Go on, get a thread up & running gentlegreen ; we can't use the old one as it has 2018 in the title.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Gaia (Sep 5, 2019)

brogdale said:


> More to the point, why would anyone think that an attempt to explore the basic arithmetic of Parliament was based upon a LP source?



Because it's Evolve Politics. Evolve Politics is run by Mike Sivier (Midwales Mike on Twitter) one of JC's biggest fans. EP, along with Novara Media, The Squawkbox, The Canary, and others, formed the so-called 'Independent MediaN Group' back in 2014. The IMG is a collective of hard/far-Left blogs and online publications and should be treated with the same contempt as you would reserve for the DM, Express, Telegraph and S*n. It is heavily biased, the thing is people seem to think that left-wing bias is fine, there's this whole 'far-left = good/far right = bad' mentality when, in reality, they're both as bad as each other. Kerryanne Mendoza (TheMendozaWoman on Twitter), founder of The Canary, has been in court several times for publishing unfounded allegations as truth as well as libelling MPs simply because she didn't like them. The IMG is basically the Labour Party's propaganda arm, and let's not forget Momentum's attempts to force changes to the Party's rules to deselect candidates who refuse to support JC, all seems more than a tad Stalinist to me. 

Then there are these loons, attending the LPC again this year: TWT19 (again invited by Momentum). TWT is a hard left, communist organisation. I don't think its programme for this year's conference is on its website yet, but last year included a talk by someone, I forget who, who proposed that the only way to get the media to publish what TWT sees as "the truth" was for it to be entirely state-owned and state-run (this is slightly ironic as JC fans don't like the BBC because it doesn't ever say anything nice about St. Jeremy). In other words, truth = propaganda. A free press, a free, wholly-independent media is at the very core of a free society. TWT also proposes "compulsory socialism teaching in schools, so kids don't grow up and become Tories". That was also on last year's agenda, which has now vanished from the TWT website (I'll have to see if it's been archived). 

Why would Labour invite a hard-Left/communist organisation to its conference if it wasn't an advocate of Communism…? There are no moderates left anymore; the Tories are now hard-Right and Labour are hard-Left. Moderate progressivism is dead. 

I would prefer my news, data and stats from wholly unbiased sources (or as unbiased as possible at least).


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Because it's Evolve Politics. Evolve Politics is run by Mike Sivier (Midwales Mike on Twitter) one of JC's biggest fans. EP, along with Novara Media, The Squawkbox, The Canary, and others, formed the so-called 'Independent MediaN Group' back in 2014. The IMG is a collective of hard/far-Left blogs and online publications and should be treated with the same contempt as you would reserve for the DM, Express, Telegraph and S*n. It is heavily biased, the thing is people seem to think that left-wing bias is fine, there's this whole 'far-left = good/far right = bad' mentality when, in reality, they're both as bad as each other. Kerryanne Mendoza (TheMendozaWoman on Twitter), founder of The Canary, has been in court several times for publishing unfounded allegations as truth as well as libelling MPs simply because she didn't like them. The IMG is basically the Labour Party's propaganda arm, and let's not forget Momentum's attempts to force changes to the Party's rules to deselect candidates who refuse to support JC, all seems more than a tad Stalinist to me.
> 
> Then there are these loons, attending the LPC again this year: TWT19 (again invited by Momentum). TWT is a hard left, communist organisation. I don't think its programme for this year's conference is on its website yet, but last year included a talk by someone, I forget who, who proposed that the only way to get the media to publish what TWT sees as "the truth" was for it to be entirely state-owned and state-run (this is slightly ironic as JC fans don't like the BBC because it doesn't ever say anything nice about St. Jeremy). In other words, truth = propaganda. A free press, a free, wholly-independent media is at the very core of a free society. TWT also proposes "compulsory socialism teaching in schools, so kids don't grow up and become Tories". That was also on last year's agenda, which has now vanished from the TWT website (I'll have to see if it's been archived).
> 
> ...


no, still not making sense

Perhaps if as you say jc is stalinist you could adduce some evidence of his admiration for the great man


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 5, 2019)

_...wreckers of law and order. Communists, Maoists, Trotskyists, neo-Trotskyists, crypto-Trotskyists, union leaders, Communist union leaders, atheists, agnostics, long-haired weirdos, short-haired weirdos, vandals, hooligans, football supporters, namby- pamby probation officers, rapists, papists, papist rapists, foreign surgeons - headshrinkers, who ought to be locked up, Wedgwood Benn, keg bitter, punk rock, glue- sniffers, 'Play For Today', squatters, Clive Jenkins, Roy Jenkins, Up Jenkins, up everybody's, Chinese restaurants - why do you think Windsor Castle is ringed with Chinese restaurants?_


----------



## flypanam (Sep 5, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Davidson? Like Ruth?


Yup. I know she stepped down as leader in Scotland but if you have future ambitions washing your hands of the current mess and not being associated with it, will do her no harm.


----------



## flypanam (Sep 5, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Davidson will need to get selected for one of the deselected’s seats in Westminster first.


True but it won’t be hard for her to be parachuted in.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 5, 2019)

She quit partly because she wanted more family time, can’t see her interested in the chief cunt job.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> She quit partly because she wanted more family time, can’t see her interested in the chief cunt job.


Nobody ever means that.


----------



## Sue (Sep 5, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Because it's Evolve Politics. Evolve Politics is run by Mike Sivier (Midwales Mike on Twitter) one of JC's biggest fans. EP, along with Novara Media, The Squawkbox, The Canary, and others, formed the so-called 'Independent MediaN Group' back in 2014. The IMG is a collective of hard/far-Left blogs and online publications and should be treated with the same contempt as you would reserve for the DM, Express, Telegraph and S*n. It is heavily biased, the thing is people seem to think that left-wing bias is fine, there's this whole 'far-left = good/far right = bad' mentality when, in reality, they're both as bad as each other. Kerryanne Mendoza (TheMendozaWoman on Twitter), founder of The Canary, has been in court several times for publishing unfounded allegations as truth as well as libelling MPs simply because she didn't like them. The IMG is basically the Labour Party's propaganda arm, and let's not forget Momentum's attempts to force changes to the Party's rules to deselect candidates who refuse to support JC, all seems more than a tad Stalinist to me.
> 
> Then there are these loons, attending the LPC again this year: TWT19 (again invited by Momentum). TWT is a hard left, communist organisation. I don't think its programme for this year's conference is on its website yet, but last year included a talk by someone, I forget who, who proposed that the only way to get the media to publish what TWT sees as "the truth" was for it to be entirely state-owned and state-run (this is slightly ironic as JC fans don't like the BBC because it doesn't ever say anything nice about St. Jeremy). In other words, truth = propaganda. A free press, a free, wholly-independent media is at the very core of a free society. TWT also proposes "compulsory socialism teaching in schools, so kids don't grow up and become Tories". That was also on last year's agenda, which has now vanished from the TWT website (I'll have to see if it's been archived).
> 
> ...


Top trolling.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2019)

Sue said:


> Top trolling.


Eyes down


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Eyes down


Bless this house


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 5, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Because it's Evolve Politics. Evolve Politics is run by Mike Sivier (Midwales Mike on Twitter) one of JC's biggest fans. EP, along with Novara Media, The Squawkbox, The Canary, and others, formed the so-called 'Independent MediaN Group' back in 2014. The IMG is a collective of hard/far-Left blogs and online publications and should be treated with the same contempt as you would reserve for the DM, Express, Telegraph and S*n. It is heavily biased, the thing is people seem to think that left-wing bias is fine, there's this whole 'far-left = good/far right = bad' mentality when, in reality, they're both as bad as each other. Kerryanne Mendoza (TheMendozaWoman on Twitter), founder of The Canary, has been in court several times for publishing unfounded allegations as truth as well as libelling MPs simply because she didn't like them. The IMG is basically the Labour Party's propaganda arm, and let's not forget Momentum's attempts to force changes to the Party's rules to deselect candidates who refuse to support JC, all seems more than a tad Stalinist to me.
> 
> Then there are these loons, attending the LPC again this year: TWT19 (again invited by Momentum). TWT is a hard left, communist organisation. I don't think its programme for this year's conference is on its website yet, but last year included a talk by someone, I forget who, who proposed that the only way to get the media to publish what TWT sees as "the truth" was for it to be entirely state-owned and state-run (this is slightly ironic as JC fans don't like the BBC because it doesn't ever say anything nice about St. Jeremy). In other words, truth = propaganda. A free press, a free, wholly-independent media is at the very core of a free society. TWT also proposes "compulsory socialism teaching in schools, so kids don't grow up and become Tories". That was also on last year's agenda, which has now vanished from the TWT website (I'll have to see if it's been archived).
> 
> ...


Did you wake up and write that nonsense all yourself or have you c&p'd some of it from elsewhere?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Because it's Evolve Politics. Evolve Politics is run by Mike Sivier (Midwales Mike on Twitter) one of JC's biggest fans. EP, along with Novara Media, The Squawkbox, The Canary, and others, formed the so-called 'Independent MediaN Group' back in 2014. The IMG is a collective of hard/far-Left blogs and online publications and should be treated with the same contempt as you would reserve for the DM, Express, Telegraph and S*n. It is heavily biased, the thing is people seem to think that left-wing bias is fine, there's this whole 'far-left = good/far right = bad' mentality when, in reality, they're both as bad as each other. Kerryanne Mendoza (TheMendozaWoman on Twitter), founder of The Canary, has been in court several times for publishing unfounded allegations as truth as well as libelling MPs simply because she didn't like them. The IMG is basically the Labour Party's propaganda arm, and let's not forget Momentum's attempts to force changes to the Party's rules to deselect candidates who refuse to support JC, all seems more than a tad Stalinist to me.
> 
> Then there are these loons, attending the LPC again this year: TWT19 (again invited by Momentum). TWT is a hard left, communist organisation. I don't think its programme for this year's conference is on its website yet, but last year included a talk by someone, I forget who, who proposed that the only way to get the media to publish what TWT sees as "the truth" was for it to be entirely state-owned and state-run (this is slightly ironic as JC fans don't like the BBC because it doesn't ever say anything nice about St. Jeremy). In other words, truth = propaganda. A free press, a free, wholly-independent media is at the very core of a free society. TWT also proposes "compulsory socialism teaching in schools, so kids don't grow up and become Tories". That was also on last year's agenda, which has now vanished from the TWT website (I'll have to see if it's been archived).
> 
> ...


You don't seriously expect anyone to read all that shite do you?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2019)

Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is waiting til it rots then wanging it at a liberal


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2019)

Stoked for when us sheeple are going to be told to wake up


----------



## Poi E (Sep 5, 2019)

flypanam said:


> True but it won’t be hard for her to be parachuted in.



Not a snowball's chance they'd select her for an English constituency.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 5, 2019)

Gaia said:


> I DO wish people would use more credible sources than the New British Communist Party's (formerly the Labour Party) propaganda wing.


I'd settle for some skill in critical thinking first


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 5, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Because it's Evolve Politics. Evolve Politics is run by Mike Sivier (Midwales Mike on Twitter) one of JC's biggest fans. EP, along with Novara Media, The Squawkbox, The Canary, and others, formed the so-called 'Independent MediaN Group' back in 2014. The IMG is a collective of hard/far-Left blogs and online publications and should be treated with the same contempt as you would reserve for the DM, Express, Telegraph and S*n. It is heavily biased, the thing is people seem to think that left-wing bias is fine, there's this whole 'far-left = good/far right = bad' mentality when, in reality, they're both as bad as each other. Kerryanne Mendoza (TheMendozaWoman on Twitter), founder of The Canary, has been in court several times for publishing unfounded allegations as truth as well as libelling MPs simply because she didn't like them. The IMG is basically the Labour Party's propaganda arm, and let's not forget Momentum's attempts to force changes to the Party's rules to deselect candidates who refuse to support JC, all seems more than a tad Stalinist to me.
> 
> Then there are these loons, attending the LPC again this year: TWT19 (again invited by Momentum). TWT is a hard left, communist organisation. I don't think its programme for this year's conference is on its website yet, but last year included a talk by someone, I forget who, who proposed that the only way to get the media to publish what TWT sees as "the truth" was for it to be entirely state-owned and state-run (this is slightly ironic as JC fans don't like the BBC because it doesn't ever say anything nice about St. Jeremy). In other words, truth = propaganda. A free press, a free, wholly-independent media is at the very core of a free society. TWT also proposes "compulsory socialism teaching in schools, so kids don't grow up and become Tories". That was also on last year's agenda, which has now vanished from the TWT website (I'll have to see if it's been archived).
> 
> ...



Perhaps you should read a book or something and look into what Stalinism was actually like.

Spoiler alert: it wasn't like reading The Canary. And Stalin's methods of 'deselection' were rather more drastic than Comrade Corbyn's.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 5, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler alert: it wasn't like reading The Canary. And Stalin's methods of 'deselection' were rather more drastic than Comrade Corbyn's.



Greetings comrade Stavilansky, meet Mr Nagan.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 5, 2019)

Evolve is a bag of shit but it's not mike sivier, his is the even worse labour/witchhunt/assad/jewish lobby Vox.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 5, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Evolve is a bag of shit but it's not mike sivier, his is the even worse labour/witchhunt/assad/jewish lobby Vox.


That rant is full of similar basic errors open lies and utter confusion. Of course, while they have form for this sort of malicious invention, it's particularly galling to find it whilst being lectured on the dangers of malicious invention.


----------



## elbows (Sep 5, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> That rant is full of similar basic errors open lies and utter confusion. Of course, while they have form for this sort of malicious invention, it's particularly galling to find it whilst being lectured on the dangers of malicious invention.



I blame Brentryism


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


>




Beat me to it but yes


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 5, 2019)

Johnson gone!

(Jo, that is)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)

Marvellous times  

Even his own brother is turning his back on him


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 5, 2019)

His own brother - but more importantly someone who would have seen the impact assessments (in case there isn't any doubt it'll be a clusterfuck)


----------



## elbows (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## 2hats (Sep 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


>



"Is this the first time a politician has resigned to spend less time with their family?"


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is waiting til it rots then wanging it at a liberal


I like that a lot, so much that I'm going to use it and pass it off as my own


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)

Not sure why I am surprised at a brother turning his back on family. Mainly because they are Tories so will stab anyone in the back, but also because his brother is a massive cunt. If I had disgraced prime minister Johnson as a brother I would disown the cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Teaboy (Sep 5, 2019)

Isn't Jo Johnson resigning because he doesn't want to have to choose between family and beliefs?  Turning against his brother would be voting against him.  He's decided he can't reconcile the differences so has decided not to play.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Isn't Jo Johnson resigning because he doesn't want to have to choose between family and beliefs?  Turning against his brother would be voting against him.  He's decided he can't reconcile the differences so has decided not to play.


He is (was) a tory cunt regardless


----------



## flypanam (Sep 5, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Not a snowball's chance they'd select her for an English constituency.


Uxbridge maybe?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 5, 2019)

Hmm.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 5, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Isn't Jo Johnson resigning because he doesn't want to have to choose between family and beliefs?  Turning against his brother would be voting against him.  He's decided he can't reconcile the differences so has decided not to play.


And carefully picked the moment when it will cause least upset.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2019)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Beat me to it but yes



Laugh, I nearly wet myself when I read JJ had quit. Talk about a kick in the teeth for his brother 
I seem to remember sis standing at the last election as a remainer


----------



## agricola (Sep 5, 2019)

er - Boris is giving an election speech at a Police training centre, in front of uniformed police officers, with a backdrop of uniformed police officers?


----------



## JimW (Sep 5, 2019)

agricola said:


> er - Boris is giving an election speech at a Police training centre, in front of uniformed police officers, with a backdrop of uniformed police officers?


Rules are for the little people.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)

agricola said:


> er - Boris is giving an election speech at a Police training centre, in front of uniformed police officers, with a backdrop of uniformed police officers?


Did he turn up on time?


----------



## agricola (Sep 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Did he turn up on time?



between 35 minutes to an hour late, depending on who you listen to


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 5, 2019)

agricola said:


> between 35 minutes to an hour late, depending on who you listen to



If you want to know the time though!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)

agricola said:


> between 35 minutes to an hour late, depending on who you listen to


Bit disrespectful to an overstretched and underfunded force one might say?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 5, 2019)

I have spent much of recent days under a mordor-esque murk of brexit and johnsons power grab and the real possibility of a a cabal of far right ghouls seizing power on the back of a toxic campaign of divisive shit stirring.

But watching johnson stumble around - incoherent, unfocused and half arsed like hes on a permanent chang come down - and seeing the dismay within tory ranks -  a thought keeps coming to me; rather than this being  a cynical master plan - have the tories, in making johnson leader and him going for a scorched earth approach -  actually made an utterly  monumental fuck up?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 5, 2019)

It's almost too much to hope, but at least i've had some genuine moments of mirth out of it.


----------



## Ming (Sep 5, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> I have spent much of recent days under a mordor-esque murk of brexit and johnsons power grab and the real possibility of a a cabal of far right ghouls seizing power on the back of a toxic campaign of divisive shit stirring.
> 
> But watching johnson stumble around - incoherent, unfocused and half arsed like hes on a permanent chang come down - and seeing the dismay within tory ranks a thought keeps coming to me - rather than this being  a cynical master plan - have the tories, in making johnson leader and him going for a scorched earth approach -  actually made an utterly  monumental fuck up?


You may be right. This is a shit show and a half.


----------



## elbows (Sep 5, 2019)

It resembles the sort of shit show that for a good while it looked like many tory MPs realised would happen with Boris as leader, and that they would therefore avoid having him as leader. But then things got surreal and they let him win. Which had shades of 'Republicans failing to stop Trump getting the nomination' about it. And the leadership contest did have an extra degree of pretence and putting a brave face on it from the wider party, with enough media commentators to go along with the show - gotta build em up a little in preparation for knocking them down.

As sources of clusters of poisoned chalices go, Brexit is overachieving. A giddy mix where the probably suicidal mission, somewhat akin to having to go out on foot and find the radioactive core of Chernobyl after it melted, is willingly dressed up up as a greedy search to find a lost city of gold. 

I wonder if it will make any difference to our future, or whether the emperors new dance moves, performed while wearing radioactive underpants, only lasting implication will be in relation to the rankings in the tory dance off that maybot brought to the publics attention.


----------



## elbows (Sep 5, 2019)

High stakes attempts to exploit massive opportunities from a big crisis are probably rather appealing to the lazy, impatient and crude.

Opportunity Pox with Rob Spunkhouse.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 6, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Because it's Evolve Politics. Evolve Politics is run by Mike Sivier (Midwales Mike on Twitter) one of JC's biggest fans. EP, along with Novara Media, The Squawkbox, The Canary, and others, formed the so-called 'Independent MediaN Group' back in 2014. The IMG is a collective of hard/far-Left blogs and online publications and should be treated with the same contempt as you would reserve for the DM, Express, Telegraph and S*n. It is heavily biased, the thing is people seem to think that left-wing bias is fine, there's this whole 'far-left = good/far right = bad' mentality when, in reality, they're both as bad as each other. Kerryanne Mendoza (TheMendozaWoman on Twitter), founder of The Canary, has been in court several times for publishing unfounded allegations as truth as well as libelling MPs simply because she didn't like them. The IMG is basically the Labour Party's propaganda arm, and let's not forget Momentum's attempts to force changes to the Party's rules to deselect candidates who refuse to support JC, all seems more than a tad Stalinist to me.
> 
> Then there are these loons, attending the LPC again this year: TWT19 (again invited by Momentum). TWT is a hard left, communist organisation. I don't think its programme for this year's conference is on its website yet, but last year included a talk by someone, I forget who, who proposed that the only way to get the media to publish what TWT sees as "the truth" was for it to be entirely state-owned and state-run (this is slightly ironic as JC fans don't like the BBC because it doesn't ever say anything nice about St. Jeremy). In other words, truth = propaganda. A free press, a free, wholly-independent media is at the very core of a free society. TWT also proposes "compulsory socialism teaching in schools, so kids don't grow up and become Tories". That was also on last year's agenda, which has now vanished from the TWT website (I'll have to see if it's been archived).
> 
> ...


Centrist scum.


----------



## flypanam (Sep 6, 2019)

BJ got heckled to fuck in Leeds too. Kaura K from the BBC had to step in and save him.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 6, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> I have spent much of recent days under a mordor-esque murk of brexit and johnsons power grab and the real possibility of a a cabal of far right ghouls seizing power on the back of a toxic campaign of divisive shit stirring.
> 
> But watching johnson stumble around - incoherent, unfocused and half arsed like hes on a permanent chang come down - and seeing the dismay within tory ranks -  a thought keeps coming to me; rather than this being  a cynical master plan - have the tories, in making johnson leader and him going for a scorched earth approach -  actually made an utterly  monumental fuck up?



I think a lot of them are wondering the same thing now.  Thing is they knew he is a terrible person and a useless cunt but they put him in charge because they are utterly desperate and terrified about losing to Corbyn.  Johnson is perceived at election dynamite and that is what they are banking on.  The next few weeks we'll all find out for sure.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 6, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> I think a lot of them are wondering the same thing now.  Thing is they knew he is a terrible person and a useless cunt but they put him in charge because they are utterly desperate and terrified about losing to Corbyn.  Johnson is perceived at *election dynamite* and that is what they are banking on.  The next few weeks we'll all find out for sure.


Election dynamite that with luck will blow the Tory party to smithereens.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 6, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> Election dynamite that with luck will blow the Tory party to smithereens.


Which is why they are still polling ahead of any other party.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 6, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Which is why they are still polling ahead of any other party.


We aren't there yet. There are many days to come.
Popcorn.
E2A It will be interesting to see post-Wakefield polls. And then there's Scotland...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2019)

If BJ has to ask for an extension I don't believe he will stand down, he'll suck it up and get to call an  election.I'd imagine it will be simple to spin the humiliation back on the 'westminster establishment Brexit blockers' too.

Nothing has fundamentally changed: there will be an election, BJ and Corbyn are both in it, and if BJ wins by enough  then No Deal is still a real possibility (though personally I don't think that's what they're going for - though definitely wouldn't put it past them. Found a recent BBC interview with Bannon in which he said explicitly  that IS what  they are going for.. ).


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 6, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> We aren't there yet. There are many days to come.
> Popcorn.
> E2A It will be interesting to see post-Wakefield polls. And then there's Scotland...


If you think the Tories will be blown to smithereens then you are going to be in for a disappointment.

The Leave vote is solid and a large proportion of that vote is aligned with the Conservatives, they have a good base and many of their target seats lean leave.

I'd be surprised if the polls did _not _narrow, you may even get a Labour majority government (unlikely IMO but not impossible) but the Tories are going to be either the largest or second largest party in the HoC.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 6, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> If you think the Tories will be blown to smithereens then you are going to be in for a disappointment.
> 
> The Leave vote is solid and a large proportion of that vote is aligned with the Conservatives, they have a good base and many of their target seats lean leave.
> 
> I'd be surprised if the polls did _not _narrow, you may even get a Labour majority government (unlikely IMO but not impossible) but the Tories are going to be either the largest or second largest party in the HoC.


A lot of people seem to be assuming Johnson and the Tories are a lot less popular then they actually are. I think whenever the next election comes some people will be in for a bit of a shock. Unless he absolutely shits the bed by revoking article 50 or something.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



perhaps she should look around herself a bit more and then she might not be so proud of the shitstorm she's played a role in making


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2019)

emanymton said:


> A lot of people seem to be assuming Johnson and the Tories are a lot less popular then they actually are. I think whenever the next election comes some people will be in for a bit of a shock. Unless he absolutely shits the bed by revoking article 50 or something.


his shitting the bed when pissed has long been rumoured.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2019)

Not sure a current MP not standing in the next election is a rock solid tory (leave) seat means much death-wise. More like business as usual. The 2/2 says she is supporting Johnson and his strategy. And she was a  remainer.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 6, 2019)

emanymton said:


> A lot of people seem to be assuming Johnson and the Tories are a lot less popular then they actually are. I think whenever the next election comes some people will be in for a bit of a shock. Unless he absolutely shits the bed by revoking article 50 or something.


Johnson's popularity is mainly based on the notion of him being an alpha male who'll stand for no nonsense and sort everything out. That can't survive the process of him being given the chance and completely fucking it up, even if he'll probably be able to fool some of the people all of the time.

And the Tories don't seem to have anywhere new to go in terms of a Brexit strategy, because they burned all their bridges behind them.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




Bunch of fucking cowards these 'moderates'.  Its like when Corbyn became leader of Labour.  Should they stay and fight for the soul of their party or do they fuck off at the first opportunity?


----------



## emanymton (Sep 6, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Johnson's popularity is mainly based on the notion of him being an alpha male who'll stand for no nonsense and sort everything out. That can't survive the process of him being given the chance and completely fucking it up, even if he'll probably be able to fool some of the people all of the time.
> 
> And the Tories don't seem to have anywhere new to go in terms of a Brexit strategy, because they burned all their bridges behind them.


Yet, I still think they are more likely to win* the next election than Labour at present.

*by win, I mean have the most seats.


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 6, 2019)

flypanam said:


> BJ got heckled to fuck in Leeds too. Kaura K from the BBC had to step in and save him.


I am sorry but any idea why did she got involved? Doesn't Borris have security staff? 

Is she on the Tory payroll or something?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> his shitting the bed when pissed has long been rumoured.



And if not we could initiate it.


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 6, 2019)

emanymton said:


> A lot of people seem to be assuming Johnson and the Tories are a lot less popular then they actually are. I think whenever the next election comes some people will be in for a bit of a shock. Unless he absolutely shits the bed by revoking article 50 or something.


Yup there are many Tory voters that will vote for them at any cost. I've never really got my head around how you can keep overlooking fuckups and purely nasty malicious actions?


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2019)

And now the Tories are turning against their own stupid ad campaign.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Johnson is perceived at election dynamite



a recent scene at party central office


----------



## Supine (Sep 6, 2019)

Fair play to the conservatives, when it comes to death spirals they really know how to fuck each other up


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> his shitting the bed when pissed has long been rumoured.


Who doesn't though


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Who doesn't though


I never did


----------



## agricola (Sep 6, 2019)

WWWeed said:


> Yup there are many Tory voters that will vote for them at any cost. I've never really got my head around how you can keep overlooking fuckups and purely nasty malicious actions?



Visit the right sort of golf club and that last bit might be more understandable.


----------



## Supine (Sep 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I never did



Yet


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2019)

Supine said:


> Yet


I don't drink so it's unlikely


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2019)

Just me then


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 6, 2019)

ska invita said:


> If BJ has to ask for an extension I don't believe he will stand down, he'll suck it up and get to call an  election.I'd imagine it will be simple to spin the humiliation back on the 'westminster establishment Brexit blockers' too.
> 
> Nothing has fundamentally changed: there will be an election, BJ and Corbyn are both in it, and if BJ wins by enough  then No Deal is still a real possibility (though personally I don't think that's what they're going for - though definitely wouldn't put it past them. Found a recent BBC interview with Bannon in which he said explicitly  that IS what  they are going for.. ).


I have reached the point where a no deal brexit is the least of my concerns. A pre brexit  election will result in a pro brexit parliament. There will be no deal and life will be grim.  The real problem though is that after that we would have five years of a triumphant nasty far right government that will cut taxes on the rich and corporations, jump into bed with trump, sell the nhs and education and all public services and make life miserable for immigrants and all of us. Labour are absolutely right to avoid an election now. Sorry, but let the bastards have their no deal brexit and let that tear the Tories  apart and make them unelectable for 25 years.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 6, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> * watching johnson stumble around - incoherent, unfocused and half arsed like hes on a permanent chang come down* - and seeing the dismay within tory ranks -  a thought keeps coming to me; rather than this being  a cynical master plan - have the tories, in making johnson leader and him going for a scorched earth approach -  actually made an utterly  monumental fuck up?



Loving your *very clearly unspoken and obviously unstated* "allegedly" there   

But even without the aid of alcohol *etc.*, some/most people in/working for the Tory Party are just completely shit/lazy/half-arsed anyway, even when it's 10 am


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 6, 2019)

(He posted over-complacently    )


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 6, 2019)

What will the Tories spend all/any those recent donations from millionaires on then?


----------



## elbows (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Flavour (Sep 7, 2019)

keep it coming, cummings! great work so far


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 7, 2019)

going round teh tweeter


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 7, 2019)

Politics 2019, where personality cults mesh with conspicuous consumerism


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 7, 2019)

ska invita said:


> If BJ has to ask for an extension I don't believe he will stand down, he'll suck it up and get to call an  election.I'd imagine it will be simple to spin the humiliation back on the 'westminster establishment Brexit blockers' too.
> .



Well, it's not as if BoZo has never baulked at going back on something he previously claimed.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Politics 2019, where personality cults mesh with conspicuous consumerism



Indeed. Although there's a part of me that thinks "why not?" We're long past the point - if it ever really existed - where people vote based on policies. They vote with their hearts, more than ever. Johnson could literally fuck a pig in public and most of his supporters would still vote for him.

Ha, just realised I basically mentioned the plot of a Black Mirror. And that's where we are. It's all fucking nonsense.

Is it any worse though than people voting Labour for generations regardless of policies? How long did it take people to quit voting Labour during the Blair/ToryLite years?

Not going to lie, at this stage I am genuinely just enjoying watching it all circling the plughole. Fuck knows where we'll end up.

Still, the struggle is eternal eh? At least that's always true.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 7, 2019)

The game is the game


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 7, 2019)

Soames absolutely laying into rees-mogg here 

Sir Nicholas Soames says Tories started resembling 'Brexit sect'


----------



## Poi E (Sep 7, 2019)

Silly old Eton fuck realises he's surrounded by other silly fucks.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 7, 2019)

From that article, on rees mogg:

"A  living example of what a moderately cut double-breasted suit and a decent tie can do with an ultra-posh voice and a bit of ginger stuck up his arse"

LOL


----------



## brogdale (Sep 7, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> From that article, on rees mogg:
> 
> "A  living example of what a moderately cut double-breasted suit and a decent tie can do with an ultra-posh voice and a bit of ginger stuck up his arse"
> 
> LOL


Even more LOL that it comes from the guy who arrived at his polling station in the last GE like this...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 7, 2019)

Christ. How did he put the rosette on the horse?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 7, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Christ. How did he put the rosette on the horse?


Bluetack


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 7, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Christ. How did he put the rosette on the horse?


What a thing to do to it in any case.


----------



## elbows (Sep 7, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Bluetack



Meanwhile bluetact is in short supply.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 7, 2019)

elbows said:


> Meanwhile bluetact is in short supply.


Nice


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2019)

Amber Rudd resigns as Boris Johnson's government plunged into further chaos

and another one down


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 8, 2019)

fuck knows what will happen but for the time being, the evisceration of the party gives me a temporal modicum of joy


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 8, 2019)

David Cameron initiated the Brexit fiasco by promising  a Referendum, if they won the 2015 GE. 
Purely out of concern that Tory party members would leave and join UKIP if he didn’t. His belief being that he was ensuring the Tories future as a political force. 
I wonder what he thinks now?


----------



## andysays (Sep 8, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> David Cameron initiated the Brexit fiasco by promising  a Referendum, if they won the 2015 GE.
> Purely out of concern that Tory party members would leave and join UKIP if he didn’t. His belief being that he was ensuring the Tories future as a political force.
> I wonder what he thinks now?


At least the threat from UKIP is gone...


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 8, 2019)

andysays said:


> At least the threat from UKIP is gone...



Success?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 8, 2019)

The conservative party is falling apart. This is exactly what I wanted to see.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Amber Rudd resigns as Boris Johnson's government plunged into further chaos
> 
> and another one down


Lovely news to wake up to


----------



## brogdale (Sep 8, 2019)

Blue-on-blue ratchets up...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 8, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Blue-on-blue ratchets up...
> 
> View attachment 183589


This stuff, like the labour equivelent of the last few years, is just the dying cries of a political consensus that's had its time and is now terminal isn't it. It's over. Adapt or die dickheads


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 8, 2019)

Broad church broad church they cry from the abyss


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 8, 2019)

You been reading Dylan Thomas again?


----------



## elbows (Sep 8, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> This stuff, like the labour equivelent of the last few years, is just the dying cries of a political consensus that's had its time and is now terminal isn't it. It's over. Adapt or die dickheads



Sir Rupert Fades, the right honourable member for Entropy, has been heard to exclaim 'the centres growing mould'.


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 8, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> David Cameron initiated the Brexit fiasco by promising  a Referendum, if they won the 2015 GE.
> Purely out of concern that Tory party members would leave and join UKIP if he didn’t. His belief being that he was ensuring the Tories future as a political force.
> I wonder what he thinks now?


That pig looks sexy


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 8, 2019)

(((Homeowners)))


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 8, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> (((Homeowners)))


Would be great if this was true - less landlords, more houses on market, cheaper to buy and let, loss of consumer confidence around seeing property and their own homes as an investment, and most people largely unaffected cos it only really matters when you're selling without buying. Some sort of scheme to deal with borrowers in negative equity would be helpful

But it's bollocks though cos if private tenants had right to buy it would be at, or close to, market value so why the fuck would landlords rush to sell at half market value


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 8, 2019)

security of tenancy, independantly assessed fair rent, removal of anti DSS covenents and a fairly unremarkable few bits of legislation ( in European soft liberal democrat terms)  would be more a more effective way to manage housing- but that doesnt make the headlines.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 10, 2019)

Serial loser and author of a book about how to win a marginal which was published shortly before losing a marginal Gavin Barwell to be made a peer. Normal system.

BBC News - Theresa May honours: Nick Timothy and Fiona Hill rewarded in resignation list
Ex-PM's former aides honoured in resignation list


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Serial loser and author of a book about how to win a marginal which was published shortly before losing a marginal Gavin Barwell to be made a peer. Normal system.
> 
> BBC News - Theresa May honours: Nick Timothy and Fiona Hill rewarded in resignation list
> Ex-PM's former aides honoured in resignation list


Fucking disgrace.
Instead of swanning around in (v)ermine Barwell should be answering for his (in)actions that made Grenfell possible.

The prime minister Theresa May's chief of staff Gavin Barwell did not act on multiple warnings about fire safety in months before Grenfell, new letters show


----------



## flypanam (Sep 10, 2019)

Not sure where to put this.,.Lord Magan the former Tory treasure lost his 20 million estate in Kilkenny today. Went broke after the financial crisis and is in deep trouble. Tried the wheeze of putting the house in a trusts name for his kids. Member of British House of Lords loses tenancy battle over Kilkenny mansion


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2019)

trusts aint wot they used to be


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2019)

What.

E2a that article is from March this year, not so sure they'd be wanting to do something like that now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 11, 2019)

Politics is eating itself


----------



## andysays (Sep 14, 2019)

Chickens coming home to roost
David Cameron: Johnson and Gove behaved 'appallingly'


> David Cameron has accused the current prime minister, Boris Johnson, and Michael Gove of behaving "appallingly" during the EU referendum campaign. Speaking to the Times ahead of the launch of his memoir, the former Tory PM attacked some colleagues who backed Leave for "trashing the government".





> Mr Cameron said the result in 2016 had left him "hugely depressed" and he knew "some people will never forgive me". He also said another referendum cannot be ruled out "because we're stuck". Mr Cameron criticised Mr Johnson's strategy for dealing with Brexit, including his decision to suspend Parliament ahead of the 31 October deadline and removing the whip from 21 Tory MPs who voted to block a no-deal Brexit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 14, 2019)

Oh, that nice Mr. Cameron


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2019)

Rumour, gossip etc...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Rumour, gossip etc...


Sam Gyimeh and Guto Bebb, take my money


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 14, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Sam Gyimeh and Guto Bebb, take my money


Half right so far

Sam Gyimah, former Tory minister, slams ‘populist Johnson’ as he joins Lib Dems

Sam Gyimah, former Tory minister, slams ‘populist Johnson’ as he joins Lib Dems


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Half right so far
> 
> Sam Gyimah, former Tory minister, slams ‘populist Johnson’ as he joins Lib Dems
> 
> Sam Gyimah, former Tory minister, slams ‘populist Johnson’ as he joins Lib Dems


Won't be back.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 14, 2019)

Not even a seat that was strongly remain, dead unless he's parachuted in somewhere.

I wonder how many Tories have to join the LDs before they are no longer progressive.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 14, 2019)

Maybe he got in on his personal vote.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 14, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Not even a seat that was strongly remain, dead unless he's parachuted in somewhere.
> 
> I wonder how many Tories have to join the LDs before they are no longer progressive.


One


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2019)

lol


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2019)

Bitter


----------



## existentialist (Sep 14, 2019)

brogdale said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 184196


Only a palpable hit could have engendered a response like that. You'd think that, of all people, a politician would realise it's not so smart to show your hand quite so blatantly, but maybe the Twitter age is a challenge too far for them...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 14, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Bitter
> 
> View attachment 184201


On the contrary, I think he'll fit in well


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 17, 2019)

Did anyone see or hear the quote from Frankie Boyle?

‘_The last time this cabinet saw eye to eye was across the back of a weeping first-year.’_


----------



## brogdale (Sep 17, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Did anyone see or hear the quote from Frankie Boyle?
> 
> ‘_The last time this cabinet saw eye to eye was across the back of a weeping first-year.’_


One of those occasions with Boyle where I find myself going...yeah, but...hmmm
Dark.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2019)

Palace 'displeasure' at Cameron's Queen comments


> David Cameron's remarks on Queen and Scottish vote led to 'an amount of displeasure' at the Palace, source tells BBC



Not really a death spiral but pleasing to see the old guard upsetting the queen while the new guard are lying to her


----------



## Wilf (Sep 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Palace 'displeasure' at Cameron's Queen comments
> 
> 
> Not really a death spiral but pleasing to see the old guard upsetting the queen while the new guard are lying to her


Though, tbf, I thought it was very kind of her to get the Duke of Edinburgh to give him a lift home.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Palace 'displeasure' at Cameron's Queen comments


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 19, 2019)

"Queen in Brawl at Palace"


----------



## Poi E (Sep 20, 2019)

Nasty old bitch. The old cow will sign anything.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2019)

Islamophobia: Conservative Party members suspended over posts


----------



## JimW (Sep 20, 2019)

Caught a story in one of the Aus papers that when they withdrew the whip from one of the rebels they forgot to sack him as a trade representative so he's off on a jolly to Laos despite not representing the government anymore. Ed someone. Pretty minor but indicative of the shambles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Nasty old bitch. The old cow will sign anything.


Sadly not the case as I found when I asked for her autograph on a cheque made out to cash


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2019)

If sipriano reading the thread, sent you a pm


----------



## Spandex (Sep 20, 2019)

JimW said:


> Caught a story in one of the Aus papers that when they withdrew the whip from one of the rebels they forgot to sack him as a trade representative so he's off on a jolly to Laos despite not representing the government anymore. Ed someone. Pretty minor but indicative of the shambles.


Ed "Expenses Claims" Vaizey 

Story here: Former Tory MP Ed Vaizey still trade envoy despite expulsion from party

He's got form for having his nose in the trough. During the 2009 'expenses scandal' it came out he'd claimed £74,000 on expenses for a second home and thousands more for furniture. A couple of years ago he was criticised for accepting a 32 hour/month £50,000/year consultant job for an investment bank whilst still an MP.

In short: money grabbing cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2019)

Spandex said:


> Ed "Expenses Claims" Vaizey
> 
> Story here: Former Tory MP Ed Vaizey still trade envoy despite expulsion from party
> 
> ...


Boris Johnson so fucking useless he can't even sack people properly


----------



## Poi E (Sep 20, 2019)

A British trade envoy is worth fuck all without the guns of Empire behind it. Already enjoying the laughs from the Kiwi civil service at Truss turning up and not know much about free trade. When was the last time the British state negotiated trade? Has it ever?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 20, 2019)

Wasn't Andrew Friend of Nonces Windsor a trade envoy?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 20, 2019)

Hahah true. Ahh the conceit of the British state: they will all flock to you to sign a deal because they have such fucking great memories of your unrelenting cuntishness worldwide.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 20, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Hahah true. Ahh the conceit of the British state: they will all flock to you to sign a deal because they have such fucking great memories of your unrelenting cuntishness worldwide.



Tbh it won’t be those who had a British boot on their neck who will be doing the negotiating, other countries have a ruling class too, lickspittle bag-carriers for their imperial masters back in the day.


----------



## gosub (Sep 21, 2019)

Eurosceptic Tories who won't back Boris' Brexit deal 'to be kicked out party'

Sorry it's the Sun but had a slight chuckle thinking about the size if the Governments majority at Brexit poibt


----------



## Poi E (Sep 21, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Tbh it won’t be those who had a British boot on their neck who will be doing the negotiating, other countries have a ruling class too, lickspittle bag-carriers for their imperial masters back in the day.



 No. They're dead. The British state remains extant and claims a direct lineage to empire. No breaking the link to brutality. Not long, though, not long.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 21, 2019)

If he boots any of them out I can see a few landing in the Brexit Party. 

He’s fucked hinself really with the previous expulsions, most of those would likely back a May-style deal and did in the past, but no incentive to follow the party line now.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 21, 2019)

It's as if seeking non-parliamentary means for his rule is the logical option.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 21, 2019)

maybe the tory party will end up with different versions all claiming to be the original one -like when their were several  UB40s touring at one point.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 21, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> maybe the tory party will end up with different versions all claiming to be the original one -like when their were several  UB40s touring at one point.



But who gets the rights to the inflatable pig?


----------



## gosub (Sep 21, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> If he boots any of them out I can see a few landing in the Brexit Party.
> 
> He’s fucked hinself really with the previous expulsions, most of those would likely back a May-style deal and did in the past, but no incentive to follow the party line now.


I don't get this ...if we do crash out without a deal ..What platform will the Brexit party be standing on at the election that we look likely to have before Xmas?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 21, 2019)

.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 21, 2019)

gosub said:


> I don't get this ...if we do crash out without a deal ..What platform will the Brexit party be standing on at the election that we look likely to have before Xmas?



The shape of any future trading relationships / bring back the birch for all these food rioters etc.


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2019)

gosub said:


> I don't get this ...if we do crash out without a deal ..What platform will the Brexit party be standing on at the election that we look likely to have before Xmas?



if its before Christmas:  we did this
if its after Christmas: the Tories did this


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 21, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> But who gets the rights to the inflatable pig?



Cameron.


----------



## Nylock (Sep 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> maybe the tory party will end up with different versions all claiming to be the original one -like when their were several  UB40s touring at one point.


Yeah, IIRC it was the 'Real' UB40 and Continuity UB40...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2019)

PM refuses to address conflict of interest claims

Wonder if anything will come of this


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 23, 2019)

no


----------



## kebabking (Sep 23, 2019)

He's been asked several times on the flight if he's had sex with her...

Where it goes depends on what happens at the supreme court tomorrow morning (10.30, if you're interested...) and whether the current London Mayor is able to come up with some evidence and then calls the filth.

The personal stuff is fairly irrelevant - everyone knows he'll shag anything with holes, his marriage vows were a work of fiction on the day...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2019)

kebabking said:


> He's been asked several times on the flight if he's had sex with her...
> 
> Where it goes depends on what happens at the supreme court tomorrow morning (10.30, if you're interested...) and whether the current London Mayor is able to come up with some evidence and then calls the filth.
> 
> The personal stuff is fairly irrelevant - everyone knows he'll shag anything with holes, his marriage vows were a work of fiction on the day...


citizen's arrest ftw


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2019)

*Geoffrey Cox* apparently advised that prorogation would be perfectly fine ...

Geoffrey Cox prorogation - Google Search


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2019)

Little derail:
Can anyone help me out with this? Im trying to find out who designed the ominous "are you thinking what we're thinking" posters for the Tory 2005 election campaign
My memory has it as Saatchi but I cant find anything saying so

Lynton Crosby masterminded the election campaign but I particularly would like to know who was commissioned to design the posters


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 25, 2019)

Conservative party over for M&C Saatchi


The Conservatives' advertising account had been handled by M&C Saatchi subsidiary, the Immediate Sales Company, during the last election.

Billings for the campaign, which used the line "Are You Thinking What We're Thinking", were worth £8m.

Last year, the Conservative party reportedly paid about £2m to M&C Saatchi and the Immediate Sales Company.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 25, 2019)

My recollection is that the Saatchis never billed the Conservative party for the "Labour Isn't Working" campaign at all (or perhaps they did, but then somehow didn't quite manage to chase up the bill). 

So the whole thing was actually an undeclared donation to the party...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2019)

State fund in Jennifer Arcuri row gave grant to firm that pays Tory MP | Conservatives | The Guardian



> A government fund under investigation for handing money to a business owned by a close associate of Boris Johnson has given £68,000 to a company that funds a Conservative minister’s private salary.
> 
> Grants given by the cybersecurity immediate impact fund are being reviewed after it emerged that Jennifer Arcuri’s company Hacker House was awarded £100,000 earlier this year.


No doubt this will all be swept under the grubby carpet but good to see more corruption being investigated


----------



## agricola (Sep 29, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Little derail:
> Can anyone help me out with this? Im trying to find out who designed the ominous "are you thinking what we're thinking" posters for the Tory 2005 election campaign
> My memory has it as Saatchi but I cant find anything saying so
> 
> ...



You almost have to admire the confidence of whoever thought Vauxhall Bus Station would be the ideal place for that message, at what was probably an immense cost.


----------



## gosub (Sep 29, 2019)

Michael Gove suggests there could be 'a new prime minister' if Boris Johnson fails to get Brexit deal


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 29, 2019)

gosub said:


> Michael Gove suggests there could be 'a new prime minister' if Boris Johnson fails to get Brexit deal



and wonder who he thinks it should be?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 30, 2019)

The twats have fenced off the Peterloo Memorial for the party conference


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 30, 2019)

mauvais said:


> The twats have fenced off the Peterloo Memorial for the party conference



Toffs pissing on the poor hasn't changed, I am shocked.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

_"Youth Zone"
_
Yoot!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> _"Youth Zone"
> _
> Yoot!
> 
> View attachment 185597


tory youth are under 80


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> tory youth are under 80


Years/IQ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Years/IQ?


either/both


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> _"Youth Zone"
> _
> Yoot!
> 
> View attachment 185597


 

What grade of wanker attends a Tory conference youth zone ?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> What grade of wanker attends a Tory conference youth zone ?


Don't ask.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 1, 2019)

Is that new?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Is that new?


yes

Welcome to Greater Mexico: RICHARD LITTLEJOHN on Tories' nasty reception from the Left in Manchester | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2019)

Lockdown at Tory Party Conference after Sir Geoffrey Clifton-Brown punch-up | Metro News


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 1, 2019)

shame the armed police response was not more thorough.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Teaboy (Oct 1, 2019)

Another Eton thug.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Another Eton thug.


westminster is rotten with them


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

Props to the security guard that stood up to the prick.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Forrin stuff, eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Forrin stuff, eh?


a larger delivery of cocaine was brought through the trade entrance.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> a larger delivery of cocaine was blown up Gove's tradesmens entrance.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> a larger delivery of cocaine was brought through the trade entrance.


and that was just gove's percy

Doh , great minds Badgers


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> a larger delivery of cocaine was brought through the trade entrance.



George Osborne not attending this year?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

This, from the Guardian's live feed, works particularly well...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> George Osborne not attending this year?


he brings his own supply


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> This, from the Guardian's live feed, works particularly well...
> 
> View attachment 185641


in politics, as in comedy, timing is everything


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he brings his own supply



Ah, explains why he likes the high viz.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ah, explains why he likes the high viz.


he has the high viz as he acts as banksman for the vehicle carrying his stash


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he has the high viz as he acts as banksman for the vehicle carrying his stash



Yes that was what I was getting at.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> This, from the Guardian's live feed, works particularly well...
> 
> View attachment 185641



I do hope the word 'pleb' was used again.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> I do hope the word 'pleb' was used again.


_"Best you learn your fucking place. You don't run this fucking government ... You're fucking plebs."_


----------



## elbows (Oct 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Tempers flared when guests grew unhappy that the centrepiece of the International Lounge was not a series of slides of Rees-Mogg reclining in various locations around the globe. In blackface.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 1, 2019)

Maybe all that ridiculous security shite was to keep the thugs and ne'r do wells in then?

I feel so much safer.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 1, 2019)

MP kicked out of Tory conference after clash

Beeb's version.  Oh what joy.  On the other hand, and tbf, "someone get's drunk at a conference and makes a prick of themselves" is hardly a headline.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## polly (Oct 2, 2019)

Brrrrr


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 3, 2019)

treelover said:


> There are some Tories, Robert Halfon, Jake Berry, who are attempting to fight on/addresss working class concerns, particularly in the run down towns, (something Lisa Nandy is doing for Labour) it is nascent, but maybe grow.


Only real political reference I could find to Jake Berry, but apparently he repeatedly chanted "Britain First!" in the House today, which as many here (and certainly most MPs) will know was what Jo Cox's killer shouted. Stay classy, Jake. And sober.



also he's dead keen on a new royal yacht, I saw when looking around about the above - EXCL: New Royal Yacht Britannia would ‘unite’ the country after Brexit, says minister


----------



## gosub (Oct 20, 2019)

Letwin a political outcast after tripping PM inches from Brexit finishing line


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 20, 2019)

gosub said:


> Letwin a political outcast after tripping PM inches from Brexit finishing line



Urgh accidentally clicked on a Sun link there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2019)

gosub said:


> Letwin a political outcast after tripping PM inches from Brexit finishing line


Pls don't link to the sun


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2019)

dp


----------



## gosub (Oct 20, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Urgh accidentally clicked on a Sun link there.


Sort of sorry but that it it that publication sort of adds to it


----------



## andysays (Oct 20, 2019)

gosub said:


> Link to the Sun removed


Why are you linking to the Sun, you prick?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 21, 2019)

I just finished reading that thread. Looks pretty dodgy to me.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2019)

teqniq said:


> I just finished reading that thread. Looks pretty dodgy to me.


Which bits?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 21, 2019)

Well all of it really. Connection to a Russian oligarch who is a friend of Putin, lots of eatern euroopean business interests possible blackmailability due to interest in younger women. Then it looks as if it may go further than him with the Spectator promoting various oligarchs.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 21, 2019)

I normally don’t give a shit about personal life issue but this borderlne predatory sex offender twat needs a straightener


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Well all of it really. Connection to a Russian oligarch who is a friend of Putin, lots of eatern euroopean business interests possible blackmailability due to interest in younger women. Then it looks as if it may go further than him with the Spectator promoting various oligarchs.


If there is nothing suspect in their I will be surprised.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 21, 2019)

I like the way this fella takes press stories that have already been reported and then does twitter threads with lots of BREAKING stuff in a conspirational manner for numbers on twitter.

Story may well have roots, hence why it's already been reported in daily record but he's an absolute clown


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I like the way this fella takes press stories that have already been reported and then does twitter threads with lots of BREAKING stuff in a conspirational manner for numbers on twitter.
> 
> Story may well have roots, hence why it's already been reported in daily record but he's an absolute clown


Quite probably. I just like to keep adding to the death spiral


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I like the way this fella takes press stories that have already been reported and then does twitter threads with lots of BREAKING stuff in a conspirational manner for numbers on twitter.
> 
> Story may well have roots, hence why it's already been reported in daily record but he's an absolute clown


all about the followers


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Quite probably. I just like to keep adding to the death spiral


Tbf he gets interesting stories that might be missed out to an audience on social media, nothing inherently wrong with that, just wish he'd go 'here is an interesting thing from FT/daily record which says x,y,z' rather than pretending to be some secret agent in a trilby


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Quite probably. I just like to keep adding to the death spiral


----------



## Ming (Oct 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



‘Political satire became obsolete when Henry Kissinger was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize’ Tom Lehrer.
Shit’s gotten weird.


----------



## agricola (Oct 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




the odd thing is that all of those allegations sound the same as John Sweeney's Boris video from last month:


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2019)

Time for a crackdown 

Jacob Rees-Mogg suggests crackdown after protesters shout at Tory and his son


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Time for a crackdown
> 
> Jacob Rees-Mogg suggests crackdown after protesters shout at Tory and his son


Funny how he has a habit of putting the one kid he appears to like in situations where it is likely they'll get shit off people, like this and that time outside his gaff, and is now using that to demand crackdown on dissent. Obviously people shouldn't give shit to kids like, even if they have been dressed like dickheads by their dad, but also dad's shouldn't be shit dads


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2019)

Made me giggle...


----------



## Smangus (Oct 23, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Funny how he has a habit of putting the one kid he appears to like in situations where it is likely they'll get shit off people, like this and that time outside his gaff, and is now using that to demand crackdown on dissent. Obviously people shouldn't give shit to kids like, even if they have been dressed like dickheads by their dad, but also dad's shouldn't be shit dads




(((((Sextus)))))


----------



## Wilf (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh my, oh my. Suppose he thought it was _character building_.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2019)

Not a huge part of the death spiral but nice to see some true colours


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2019)

Amber Rudd gone  

Amber Rudd to step down as MP


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Amber Rudd gone
> 
> Amber Rudd to step down as MP


Lovely news


----------



## Wilf (Oct 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Amber Rudd gone
> 
> Amber Rudd to step down as MP


When they go at the end of a parliament, they get about 3 separate pots of money, basically a massive redundancy and pension payout. This time it will be a nice Christmas present for them.

Democracy: one set of cunts replaced by another set of cunts + payoffs to the first set of cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2019)

Wilf said:


> When they go at the end of a parliament, they get about 3 separate pots of money, basically a massive redundancy and pension payout. This time it will be a nice Christmas present for them.
> 
> Democracy: one set of cunts replaced by another set of cunts + payoffs to the first set of cunts.


snouts in the trough


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2019)

should have been gone permanently after windrush but instead did the ritual 6 months to the letter non-disgrace period. Inter railing.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 30, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Democracy: one set of cunts replaced by another set of cunts + payoffs to the first set of cunts.



I generally agree  

But in the particular circumstances of the December 2019 GE? In Hastings & Rye??

I think it would be a tad unfair to equivelate  Amber Rudd with some obscure Labour activist/councillor/activist with no known name, who might frustrate a Tory or LibScum candidate 

</wants to check local odds   >


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

General election 2019: Gower Tory candidate apologises for Facebook post


> A Conservative general election candidate has apologised for a Facebook post in which she said people on a TV show needed "putting down".
> 
> Francesca O'Brien, who is running for the Gower seat in December's election, made the comments about Channel 4's Benefits Street in January 2014.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> General election 2019: Gower Tory candidate apologises for Facebook post


Not a great look for a PPC, especially one contesting a marginal.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Not a great look for a PPC, especially one contesting a marginal.


Good. That's one less seat the Tories stand a chance in, then, with any luck...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 4, 2019)

In Gower, Antoniazzi has a Labour majority of over 3,500 anyway ...

ETA : Not quite correct, her majority is in fact 3,269 ...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> In Gower, Antoniazzi has a Labour majority of over 3,500 anyway ...


True, but the vermin only need a 3.6% (L-->C) swing since 2017.

e2a: 43rd on their list.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm not particularly optimistic generally , but I know/recently drank with one of the ward organisers in Gower, and he doubts the Tories will get a big enough swing. So do I <fingers crossed though, just in case  >.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm not particularly optimistic generally , but I know/recently drank with one of the ward organisers in Gower, and he doubts the Tories will get a big enough swing. So do I <fingers crossed though, just in case  >.


Probably correct; only about 3.5k votes for other parties to be raided.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 4, 2019)

I would have thought that Gower are the sort of the seats the tories need to win if they want a decent majority.  They're going to lose some for sure so they need to make it up elsewhere.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> I would have thought that Gower are the sort of the seats the tories need to win if they want a decent majority.  They're going to lose some for sure so they need to make it up elsewhere.


Yes.
Conservative Target Seats 2019 - Election Polling


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2019)

They held it in 2015 so they'd be mad not to target it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

Tabloids running it too so the message will get around

(Daily Mirror Link) 

Tories refuse to axe candidate who said Benefits Street stars must be 'put down'


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tabloids running it too so the message will get around
> 
> (Daily Mirror Link)
> 
> Tories refuse to axe candidate who said Benefits Street stars must be 'put down'


Nice FB pals she's got...



Economic euthanasia, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Nice FB pals she's got...
> 
> View attachment 189057
> 
> Economic euthanasia, eh?


Woah 

That is a bit more telling than an 'offhand comment' isn't it.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Woah
> 
> That is a bit more telling than an 'offhand comment' isn't it.


PFscum


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 4, 2019)

Given how common those kind of shitty views are then it probably won’t harm her chances. I’ve known plenty of WC people enraged by those they see as chancers in their community taking the piss. They do exist, although a tiny minority that is perhaps exaggerated in number by cunts wanting to tar all claimants with the same brush (or make sensationalist documentaries).


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Given how common those kind of shitty views are then it probably won’t harm her chances. I’ve known plenty of WC people enraged by those they see as chancers in their community taking the piss. They do exist, although a tiny minority that is perhaps exaggerated in number by cunts wanting to tar all claimants with the same brush (or make sensationalist documentaries).


Would not disagree. Still, if it turns a small percentage then it helps eh?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 4, 2019)

Welsh tories have a habit of selecting the worst scum bags. Dunno if this got posted anywhere on here recently 

Tory party suspends candidate accused of sabotaging rape trial

The tories selected him as a prospective senedd candidate with a personal endorsement from welsh secretary 18 months after the judge in the case wrote to tories to tell them he intentionally collapsed a rape trial (the rapist was eventually convicted, the victim was also a former welsh tory employee) and only sacked him when they really had no choice, a good week or two after the labour mp for cardiff central raised it in parliament


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 4, 2019)

Was also a tory councillor in cardiff who called for homeless people's tents to be torn down during a cold spell last winter who got suspended and quietly reinstated a few months later, these people are abject cunts, when we hang the tories we should start with the welsh ones, different breed


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Was also a tory councillor in cardiff who called for homeless people's tents to be torn down during a cold spell last winter who got suspended and quietly reinstated a few months later, these people are abject cunts, when we hang the tories we should start with the welsh ones, different breed


As a better person once said, they are vermin.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> As a better person once said, they are vermin.



not quite accurate, and unfair to respectable vermin


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not quite accurate, and unfair to respectable vermin


Happy to be lightly corrected


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 4, 2019)

No amount of cajolery


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

Rees-Mogg Grenfell comments 'insulting'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2019)

Commonsense is 1.not dismissing valid safety concerns raised by residents long before the fire.2. not closing fire stations 3.spending the minuscule amount of £5000 on the fire resistant cladding that was needed 4.not blaming innocent victims for their own deaths His apology isn't good enough. Prick needs to resign.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Rees-Mogg Grenfell comments 'insulting'
> 
> View attachment 189127



Fucking scum. The common sense thing to do would be to set Rees Mogg on fire.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Commonsense is 1.not dismissing valid safety concerns raised by residents long before the fire.2. not closing fire stations 3.spending the minuscule amount of £5000 on the fire resistant cladding that was needed 4.not blaming innocent victims for their own deaths His apology isn't good enough. Prick needs to resign.


Sadly this is only one of many many reasons he should resign but won't. Disgraced Prime Minister Johnson will back him and claim it was banter.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice idea...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 5, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Welsh tories have a habit of selecting the worst scum bags. Dunno if this got posted anywhere on here recently
> 
> Tory party suspends candidate accused of sabotaging rape trial
> 
> The tories selected him as a prospective senedd candidate with a personal endorsement from welsh secretary 18 months after the judge in the case wrote to tories to tell them he intentionally collapsed a rape trial (the rapist was eventually convicted, the victim was also a former welsh tory employee) and only sacked him when they really had no choice, a good week or two after the labour mp for cardiff central raised it in parliament


BBC News - Ross England row: Alun Cairns told about rape trial 'sabotage' candidate
Minister told of rape trial 'sabotage' candidate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> BBC News - Ross England row: Alun Cairns told about rape trial 'sabotage' candidate
> Minister told of rape trial 'sabotage' candidate


Fucking cunts


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Rees-Mogg Grenfell comments 'insulting'
> 
> View attachment 189127


It is okay because he has said sorry


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> It is okay because he has said sorry


not good enough for some...

Stormzy calls Jacob Rees-Mogg 'an actual piece of s***' after Tory MP blames Grenfell victims for their deaths


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2019)

ta ra then


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2019)

and another one , cant keep up


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> As a better person once said, they are vermin.


they're worse than vermin


----------



## andysays (Nov 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> they're worse than vermin



Lower, they're lower than vermin


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2019)

andysays said:


> Lower, they're lower than vermin


they should be higher than vermin, swinging from gallows, and when they're dead they should be buried at sea in the mariana trench. Only then, when their bodies settle on the abyssal floor, will they finally be lower than vermin


----------



## existentialist (Nov 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> they should be higher than vermin, swinging from gallows, and when they're dead they should be buried at sea in the mariana trench. Only then, when their bodies settle on the abyssal floor, will they finally be lower than vermin


Then they can be lower than whaleshit. When the whaleshit lands on top of their rotting corpses.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

Looking forward to Wednesday


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 5, 2019)

In widespread meltdown. A joy to behold.

I thought they couldn’t campaign quite as badly as 2017 again. It seems they can.


----------



## Ming (Nov 5, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Then they can be lower than whaleshit. When the whaleshit lands on top of their rotting corpses.


And then shoot them into space.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 5, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> and another one , cant keep up



Now that is good.

Official Tory candidate
Independent Tory 
Plus a Brexit candidate

Splits the right wing vote.

In somewhere like Guildford, this could let a Lid Dem in.

oh.


----------



## killer b (Nov 5, 2019)

the tory election launch on the front page of the Telegraph tomorrow is... not impressive.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Nov 6, 2019)

The mask slipped further for Rees-Mogg earlier but Mr Potato Head comes along and rips it clean off. You can even hear the cunt mouth breathing!


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 6, 2019)

Doctor Carrot said:


> The mask slipped further for Rees-Mogg earlier but Mr Potato Head comes along and rips it clean off. You can even hear the cunt mouth breathing!



I've heard that more than once now because I could scarcely believe it first time round. *How can anyone ever vote for these people ever again? *
I know: they will, because people like Andrew Bridgen are not as rare as we'd like to think, and they all have a vote, and nothing is so likely to turn me into a neo-Leninist than [dissolves into incoherence]


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Nov 6, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> I've heard that more than once now because I could scarcely believe it first time round. *How can anyone ever vote for these people ever again? *
> I know: they will, because people like Andrew Bridgen are not as rare as we'd like to think, and they all have a vote, and nothing is so likely to turn me into a neo-Leninist than [dissolves into incoherence]



If Labour don't hammer home these clips and images of Rees-Mogg lounging around in parliament then they can't campaign for shit. You're right though, it's truly remarkable Bridgen would say that and think it's a reasonable point to make. It's more incredible that people will think 'yeah, he sounds like a competent bet I'm voting for him to represent my interests in parliament'


----------



## Raheem (Nov 6, 2019)

Question is : is it more like May or more like Trump?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 6, 2019)

Doctor Carrot said:


> If Labour don't hammer home these clips and images of Rees-Mogg lounging around in parliament then they can't campaign for shit. You're right though, it's truly remarkable Bridgen would say that and think it's a reasonable point to make. It's more incredible that people will think 'yeah, he sounds like a competent bet I'm voting for him to represent my interests in parliament'



"During a record sitting of 439 hours, at which the Labour party attempted to subvert the will of the people, the redoubtable Mr Reece-Mogg, redefined indefatigability. At no point did the honourable member for NE Somerset even call for his footman. Truely, a man of our times...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2019)

Should sit well with the academic voters and hopefully parents too. 
Tories to drop pledge to cut student tuition fees from manifesto


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2019)

Likely already posted but worth including on the spiral  
Don’t sign pledges on NHS or climate, Tory HQ tells candidates | Conservatives | The Guardian


> Conservative candidates in the general election will be told not to sign up to specific pledges on protecting the NHS from privatisation and trade deals or tackling climate change, according to a leaked internal document from party headquarters.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 6, 2019)

killer b said:


> the tory election launch on the front page of the Telegraph tomorrow is... not impressive.


So, big headline about Labour pointing fingers, accompanied by a photo of...Johnson pointing a finger. They haven't thought this through, have they? And that headline is far too prolix.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

existentialist said:


> So, big headline about Labour pointing fingers, accompanied by a photo of...Johnson pointing a finger. They haven't thought this through, have they? And that headline is far too prolix.


They think they're being much cleverer than they are


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Likely already posted but worth including on the spiral
> Don’t sign pledges on NHS or climate, Tory HQ tells candidates | Conservatives | The Guardian



Strange, why don't they go with their normal strategy of promising one thing then doing the exact opposite once elected?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2019)

existentialist said:


> So, big headline about Labour pointing fingers, accompanied by a photo of...Johnson pointing a finger. They haven't thought this through, have they? And that headline is far too prolix.



Still, it's a while since I've seen the word 'kulaks' in an English broadsheet headline.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Looking forward to Wednesday


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

killer b said:


> the tory election launch on the front page of the Telegraph tomorrow is... not impressive.


is the cultural revolution so soon forgotten?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 6, 2019)

Madness how the idea of profit is assumed to be the accepted motivation  for humanity. The telegraph is a comic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Madness how the idea of profit is assumed to be the accepted motivation  for humanity. The telegraph is a comic.


it's not as funny as it used to be

oh: and despite what the torygraph might shriek bosses aren't 'wealth creators', they're parasitical pigs. the wealth created by er the workers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2019)

Another one that is probably already posted but worth putting on the record. 

Now we have proof: the government used your money to lie about poor people | Aditya Chakrabortty


> The DWP’s own filings show that £225,000 was paid to the Metro to run ads now declared “misleading”, “unsubstantiated” and “exaggerated”. Almost a quarter of million pounds was taken off us to lie to us.


Been a lot of money wasted on advertising campaigns of late


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2019)

These people need putting down  


> When LBC’s Nick Ferrari asked Coffey this morning why the candidate was still representing the Conservative Party, the minister replied that “it’s up to the voters in Gower who they want to be her MP” .
> 
> Asked whether she would personally vote for the candidate in question, Coffey said: “In the next election? Yes, I absolutely would.”





Spoiler: Daily Mirror Link



Tories refuse to axe candidate who said Benefits Street stars must be 'put down'


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2019)

Minister quits in aide's rape trial 'sabotage' row


----------



## Smangus (Nov 6, 2019)

Can't take much more of these cunts , can't we skip the spiral bit and go straight to the death part? Without passing GO like?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Can't take much more of these cunts , can't we skip the spiral bit and go straight to the death part? Without passing GO like?


You raise an interesting question. I can say there have been initial discussions with the makers of the French police procedural engrenages about a storyline involving the sinking of a barge carrying hundreds of former people in the seine but they need to talk to their insurers before any mass drowning can occur. In principle they're up for it.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 6, 2019)

The empty chair probably did better than Cleverley would, so not a great loss for them.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2019)

Tory minister claimed expenses for room at club where he met lover | Conservatives | The Guardian

Day two


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2019)

Why do I get the feeling none of this will matter?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 7, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Why do I get the feeling none of this will matter?



Experience? Become too used to being disappointed? 

I think under Johnson, the tories are following the Trump path (in some ways) and getting away with more blatant shit and lies than before.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tory minister claimed expenses for room at club where he met lover | Conservatives | The Guardian
> 
> Day two



He has apologised. Let’s move on..


...To the show trials and the long journey to the south Atlantic project


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> He has apologised. Let’s move on..
> 
> 
> ...To the show trials and the long journey to the south Atlantic project


sad to say for many people there won't be a show trial.

for the first tranches of former people one question will be asked: 'are you in who's who?', and upon confirmation that they are they will board a tumbril for transit to tilbury.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 7, 2019)

an entry in “who was who “ would be a fitting epitaph for those that missed the boat


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 7, 2019)

The carrot for the transit passengers who pride themselves on entrepreneurship would be their chance to make an impression - and survive the winter- by finding a key role in a nascent multi level guano marketing opportunity


----------



## rekil (Nov 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



If this one thinks this blubbing admission of guilt will earn him any privileges such as an extra scrap of penguin skin he can think again.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 7, 2019)

mea wanker


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 7, 2019)

Nick 'Knickers' Conrad stands down. Media attention distracting etc

Tory candidate steps down over rape comments after Boris Johnson criticism


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 8, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Why do I get the feeling none of this will matter?



Because if the electorate cared about decency the tories would have been extinct for centuries?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2019)

Still stunned at Patel getting the minister of interior suppression gig. It really puts the utter shitness of this cabal into perspective. Thatcher must be turning in her grave


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## treelover (Nov 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Another one that is probably already posted but worth putting on the record.
> 
> Now we have proof: the government used your money to lie about poor people | Aditya Chakrabortty
> 
> Been a lot of money wasted on advertising campaigns of late



hasn't got much traction overall, I wonder why?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

treelover said:


> hasn't got much traction overall, I wonder why?


14,000 shares on facebook two days, coverage in the guardian and a host of other papers not to mention the intervention of politicians

what do you want, treelover? where do you want it reported that it's not being reported? do you actually look into these things before sounding off about them?


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2019)

It's been all over social media as well.   Plenty of traction


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 8, 2019)

treelover said:


> hasn't got much traction overall, I wonder why?



Just seems accepted that they can piss away public money to promote their achievements and objectives. See also:

A) The unnecessary state opening of parliament (when it was obvious the government wouldn’t last) just so they could present their policy proposals with maximum attention before an election,
B) Targeted Facebook ads about regional funding for towns being presented to people living in those places, most of which happen to be marginal constituencies, 
C) ‘Recruitment ads’ for 20,000 police being placed on Facebook in front of people too old to join but who they wouldn’t mind highlighting this policy at anyway (which is probably the whole point, given they could target these very accurately at the necessary age profile)
D) The £100 million ‘get ready for Brexit’ campaign which was to make the public know they were determined to deliver it rather than impart particularly useful information.

Selling themselves with your cash, dodgy as fuck.


----------



## elbows (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Smangus (Nov 8, 2019)

Why the fuck is she surprised like?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2019)

Tories select wife of ex-MP facing assault trial


----------



## elbows (Nov 9, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Why the fuck is she surprised like?



"Yes predictable" doesnt indicate surprise to me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2019)

EXCLUSIVE Tory candidate 'under review' over Facebook posts


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> EXCLUSIVE Tory candidate 'under review' over Facebook posts



‘Londonistan’ ffs. Always the mark of a cunt (although standing as a Tory candidate is also a bit of a giveaway on that front). Can’t we put all these people on an island somewhere, ideally one about to be inundated by rising sea levels?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> ‘Londonistan’ ffs. Always the mark of a cunt (although standing as a Tory candidate is also a bit of a giveaway on that front). Can’t we put all these people on an island somewhere, ideally one about to be inundated by rising sea levels?


feed him to the penguins


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> ‘Londonistan’ ffs. Always the mark of a cunt (although standing as a Tory candidate is also a bit of a giveaway on that front). Can’t we put all these people on an island somewhere, ideally one about to be inundated by rising sea levels?


Title of a Mel Philips book as well. Theres a waking example of how you can say some monstrous shit on r4/beeb/mainstream british political broadcasting if you have the right form of words and the right accent. But no swears before nine.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> feed him to the penguins


What have the penguins done to deserve that fate?


----------



## agricola (Nov 9, 2019)

FiFi said:


> What have the penguins done to deserve that fate?



Loads; in fact they may be the only creatures on Earth more antisocial than Tory MPs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

FiFi said:


> What have the penguins done to deserve that fate?


as things stand penguins have to risk life and limb walking for miles to the sea, diving into the sea and returning from the sea. experiments are being undertaken to find out whether a) the former people would supply sufficient nutrition and b) they would be palatable to the penguins. in addition to this, teams of former people will be despatched to antarctica and the south andwich islands to excavate a sewage system for the penguins and to install underground heating to help them through the savage polar winter


----------



## FiFi (Nov 9, 2019)

agricola said:


> Loads; in fact they may be the only creatures on Earth more antisocial than Tory MPs.


Acording to the article (admittedly buried deep) the "depravaties" are merely the actions of ll-educated youths with few good role models. Are we really going to demonise them for that, and condem them to eating Tories?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

FiFi said:


> Acording to the article (admittedly buried deep) the "depravaties" are merely the actions of ll-educated youths with few good role models. Are we really going to demonise them for that, and condem them to eating Tories?


there will be people of other political persuasions among the former people.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> as things stand penguins have to risk life and limb walking for miles to the sea, diving into the sea and returning from the sea. experiments are being undertaken to find out whether a) the former people would supply sufficient nutrition and b) they would be palatable to the penguins. in addition to this, teams of former people will be despatched to antarctica and the south andwich islands to excavate a sewage system for the penguins and to install underground heating to help them through the savage polar winter


I see. It's all part of an experiment in improving conditions for our impoverised penguin breathren. I can get on board with that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2019)

Tory politician refuses to fund Salisbury Pride saying LGBTQ people were 'misguided'


----------



## Smangus (Nov 9, 2019)

Turn them into fish sticks, pingu brethren will eat them then . 

Noot, Noot!


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tory politician refuses to fund Salisbury Pride saying LGBTQ people were 'misguided'


Obvious scumbag but that Labour councillor quoted is thick enough for the LibDems


> Great to see we have some councillor support. There is no place for homophobia in Salisbury and no excuse to air personal views on a public platform.


We don't want councillors to make known their political beliefs, and act of those beliefs. What kind of garbage is this.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)

Tory candidate quits over Facebook comments

Another rat leaving the sinking shit


----------



## elbows (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tory candidate quits over Facebook comments
> 
> Another rat leaving the sinking shit





> The 41-year-old said the Facebook posts were more than 10 years old.



Is he this guy who they backed heavily to try to cost Balls his seat in 2010?

Election results: Ed Balls foils Tory mission to 'castrate' Labour



> It was an evenly-weighted vote after a vigorous, well-funded campaign by Calvert, a 31-year-old planning official, who was supported by a stream of high-profile politicians from the shadow cabinet.



Dont think he can claim that he was at a very different stage of his political life 10 years ago!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


>


That bloke is a labour PPC so bit shit to see he tweeted this tbh


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> That bloke is a labour PPC so bit shit to see he tweeted this tbh


Yeh the Kyle show bit is too much


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Woah


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Bus time again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Looks like the Brexit Party font / logo


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Still got a good young support base


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Health communists


> Malnutrition cases treated by the NHS have risen from 2,893 to 8,537 since 2009. One disease on the rise is kwashiorkor, which causes the swollen bellies familiar in reports from famine-stricken countries.





Spoiler: Mirror article



Malnutrition cases treated by the NHS have almost trebled under Tory government


----------



## Poi E (Nov 16, 2019)

Childhood pneumonia cases up 50% in 10 years, NHS data shows

This ten year time frame where things have gotten really shit. Seems to be about the length of the Tory regime.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Seems to be a running theme of decline  unless you were rich to start with.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Still got a good young support base
> 
> View attachment 190105


"Bang my gorgeous girlfriend daily" is supposed to confer some sort of status? Keeping it classy...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Still got a good young support base
> 
> View attachment 190105


A born conceited narcissist anyway...


----------



## magneze (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Woah



Taking the piss out of voters babies. Interesting strategy.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

magneze said:


> Taking the piss out of voters babies. Interesting strategy.


By name too 

Hancock is like that 'social hand grenade' mate that is a nightmare down the pub and can insult entire continents after 6 pints of Foster's


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Sounds demographic


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 16, 2019)

I didn't see a Don Troooomp quote on that page


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Still got a good young support base
> 
> View attachment 190105



he is the lad in the middle, isn't he?


----------



## elbows (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Still got a good young support base
> 
> View attachment 190105



In the twitter replies people seem a tad suspicious of that account.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Interesting


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 16, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> I didn't see a Don Troooomp quote on that page



Fuck you very much 
However, the fact the daily fail can find such quotes is bad news, and the tory death spiral, at least for the moment, is over - FUCK! 
1983 returns with a fucking vengeance.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 16, 2019)

I wish you'd have a death spiral


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I wish you'd have a death spiral


Eh?


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 16, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I wish you'd have a death spiral



Reality, much as the news is bad, has to be considered, but hiding away and patting each other on the back when the whole thing is coming apart is stupidity. I would love the tories to be in a serious fucking mess, but they're running high since they got rid of May so that has to be looked at and ways to beat them devised.
I would dearly love to be able to post on this thread how the fuckers have dropped to shit in the polls and Johnson is megafucked, but that's not happening, and won't until the majority of voters realise what a cunt he is. That's very likely to happen, but Johnson is exceptionally good at PR so it's going to be hard work to get people to see it. When he finally gets busted for what he is, the tories will die a death like they've never seen.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Revealed: Tory councillors posted Islamophobic content on social media | Conservatives | The Guardian


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Eh?


Sorry badgers, obviously not you, our irritating friend above


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Sorry badgers, obviously not you, our irritating friend above


Ah


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Reality, much as the news is bad, has to be considered, but hiding away and patting each other on the back when the whole thing is coming apart is stupidity. I would love the tories to be in a serious fucking mess, but they're running high since they got rid of May so that has to be looked at and ways to beat them devised.
> I would dearly love to be able to post on this thread how the fuckers have dropped to shit in the polls and Johnson is megafucked, but that's not happening, and won't until the majority of voters realise what a cunt he is. That's very likely to happen, but Johnson is exceptionally good at PR so it's going to be hard work to get people to see it. When he finally gets busted for what he is, the tories will die a death like they've never seen.


The reality is that 2019 bears no comparison to 1983. Why can't you accept that simple fact?

Why do you treat the polls as gospel when they are so regularly proved wrong at the ballot box?

Why are you such a credulous twat?


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 16, 2019)

Police assessing claims that Tories offered peerages to Brexit party | General election 2019 | The Guardian

Did Johnson do it? Probably, and it's a fine way to sow seeds of doubt. This and the Russia thing are great ammunition if used properly.
I'm aware both have been talked about, but talk more, but always with a neutral position, just making sure foreign powers aren't interfering in a British election, and nobody has been up to a bit of bribery.
A positive attitude rather than a negative "Anti" is far more likely to produce positive results.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Police assessing claims that Tories offered peerages to Brexit party | General election 2019 | The Guardian
> 
> Did Johnson do it? Probably, and it's a fine way to sow seeds of doubt. This and the Russia thing are great ammunition if used properly.
> I'm aware both have been talked about, but talk more, but always with a neutral position, just making sure foreign powers aren't interfering in a British election, and nobody has been up to a bit of bribery.
> A positive attitude rather than a negative "Anti" is far more likely to produce positive results.


Do pipe down, your flatulent posts are trite, shite and none too bright


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 16, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> The reality is that 2019 bears no comparison to 1983. Why can't you accept that simple fact?
> 
> Why do you treat the polls as gospel when they are so regularly proved wrong at the ballot box?
> 
> Why are you such a credulous twat?



1983
Strong tory leader Vs. weak labour leader
Public opinion ignored by Labour in favour of stupidity

Polls aren't always correct, and I hope they're wrong, but all show labour losing badly so can't be ignored just in case every one has it wrong. Doing so is idiocy.

Why are you such a blind credulous twat?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> 1983
> Strong tory leader Vs. weak labour leader
> Public opinion ignored by Labour in favour of stupidity
> 
> ...


We do not have a strong tory leader in 2019, and not so sure we did in 1983 either 

Tell me this, where is the evidence for my support of Corbyn you posted about? Put up or apologise for lying


----------



## Smangus (Nov 16, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> 1983
> Strong tory leader Vs. weak labour leader
> Public opinion ignored by Labour in favour of stupidity
> 
> ...



No Falkland's effect this time round , she was in real difficulty before that. It saved her , do keep up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2019)

Smangus said:


> No Falkland's effect this time round , she was in real difficulty before that. It saved her , do keep up.



there's still a few weeks for a small, convenient war


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 16, 2019)

Smangus said:


> No Falkland's effect this time round , she was in real difficulty before that. It saved her , do keep up.


That and the SDfuckingP. I'm sceptical about the size of the Falklands effect tbh. I don't doubt that it helped, but it was a year earlier. Winning ww2 didn't save Churchill. The SDP made the biggest difference in 1983.


----------



## Smangus (Nov 16, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> there's still a few weeks for a small, convenient war



I guess the Isle of Man better watch out...


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 17, 2019)

Smangus said:


> No Falkland's effect this time round , she was in real difficulty before that. It saved her , do keep up.



No, you keep up.
The EU debate is being sold as a patriotic war, but you're totally failing to understand the surge of nationalism, perhaps even jingoism, Johnson using to his advantage. Johnson and the tories don't need a fighting war, they have the EU, and Labour are being painted as appeasers and traitors, something the Tories are loving.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 17, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> We do not have a strong tory leader in 2019, and not so sure we did in 1983 either



You're clearly trolling. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2019)

Jacob Rees-Mogg's shock at dinner with group that want to repatriate black Britons


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 17, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> You're clearly trolling. Shut the fuck up.


No u


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> You're clearly trolling. Shut the fuck up.


You're clearly not the full shilling. If you look back at thatcher's cabinets you'll see she included people from wings of the tory party she disagreed with. She wasn't a great fan of people like the tory 'wets' but had to have some of them in the tent pissing out. Look again at the number of ministers she got through, at the departure of people like heseltine. At the compromises she had to make. The iron lady thing is in many ways a myth. She was always far more popular among the membership than among the parliamentary tory party. 


Now, perhaps you'll shut the fuck up after apologising for lying about my views


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg's shock at dinner with group that want to repatriate black Britons



I'm shocked, more so because it was black tie


----------



## Libertad (Nov 17, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> I'm shocked, more so because it was black tie


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2019)

Libertad said:


>


He's trying to make a joke


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> He's trying to make a joke



... and failing.


----------



## pesh (Nov 17, 2019)

At everything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> ... and failing.





pesh said:


> At everything.


A miserable failure


----------



## treelover (Nov 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Still got a good young support base
> 
> View attachment 190105



A proto Tony Parsons?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2019)

#Youthquake


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 17, 2019)

brogdale said:


> #Youthquake
> 
> View attachment 190250


Judging by how the smiles recede the further back you go, I suspect one of them has unleashed something potent


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 17, 2019)

Nice lot of daylight for 6.30 am


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 18, 2019)

when hell is full, the dead shall walk the earth. early


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

This Arcuri fingering sideshow seems to have more to offer the spiral than him arranging the assault of a journalist and dirty Russian money. A sad state of fucking affairs


----------



## Raheem (Nov 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> This Arcuri fingering sideshow


----------



## TopCat (Nov 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> This Arcuri fingering sideshow seems to have more to offer the spiral than him arranging the assault of a journalist and dirty Russian money. A sad state of fucking affairs


Did he finger her?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Did he finger her?


Probably


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 18, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Did he finger her?



He's not that much of a gentleman.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Ming (Nov 18, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Did he finger her?


Probably more likely The Shocker.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2019)

WATCH: Tory Election Candidate suggests putting people into forced labour camps [VIDEO] | Evolve Politics


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2019)

The rise of flatshares where Tories are not welcome... so why is the rental market hostile to Brexiteers?

Cannot fucking imagine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


> WATCH: Tory Election Candidate suggests putting people into forced labour camps [VIDEO] | Evolve Politics


See they nick all my best ideas


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> See they nick all my best ideas


They steal all the good ideas and turn them into something much shitter. Picking spuds ffs, wheres the imagination?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> They steal all the good ideas and turn them into something much shitter. Picking spuds ffs, wheres the imagination?


Lee Anderson will be free diving for dinosaur eggs alongside the penguins of south georgia.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 20, 2019)

Well I never.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 20, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Well I never.
> 
> View attachment 190488


Isn't that going mean that there will not be a Conservative candidate standing in that seat? IIRC the deadline for nominations has passed?


----------



## teqniq (Nov 20, 2019)

Someone more knowledgable than me will have to help you out on that one.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2019)

He'll still stand under the Conservative ticket and be swiftly readmitted to the party if he gets elected.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 20, 2019)

strung out said:


> He'll still stand under the Conservative ticket and be swiftly readmitted to the party if he gets elected.


Second maybe, first not so sure about, he's already listed as an independent on Wikipedia


----------



## magneze (Nov 20, 2019)

Imo this factcheck thing was a big mistake. Confirmation of their untrustworthiness.


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Isn't that going mean that there will not be a Conservative candidate standing in that seat? IIRC the deadline for nominations has passed?


there will not be a conservative candidate for the seat. It's safe Labour anyway so I don't think it makes much difference.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




Heh, what idiot thought letting her near a marginal seat in the NW was a good idea? If they have to let her do interviews the sensible approach would be to send her to the safest Labour seat in the country where she can't do too much damage.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Heh, what idiot thought letting her near a marginal seat in the NW was a good idea? If they have to let her do interviews the sensible approach would be to send her to the safest Labour seat in the country where she can't do too much damage.


Like Raab etc...the more that these malevolent narcissistic sociopaths are exposed to public view, the better


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Like Raab etc...the more that these malevolent narcissistic sociopaths are exposed to public view, the better


If only their voters did not agree with them 100%


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2019)

Priti Patel said you can't blame the government for poverty - only 5 replies you need


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2019)

Government borrowing in October highest since 2014


----------



## Ming (Nov 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Priti Patel said you can't blame the government for poverty - only 5 replies you need


She ain’t pretty.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2019)

Ming said:


> She ain’t pretty.


If only the server fund had a pound for each time someone said that we'd never need to raise funds again


----------



## Ming (Nov 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> If only the server fund had a pound for each time someone said that we'd never need to raise funds again


She ain’t pretty.


----------



## Ming (Nov 21, 2019)

You’re welcome.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Priti Patel said you can't blame the government for poverty - only 5 replies you need



I could think of 5 replies that are a fair bit shorter...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> If only the server fund had a pound for each time someone said that we'd never need to raise funds again


I've always preferred "Priti 'vacant' Patel"


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I've always preferred "Priti 'vacant' Patel"


Likewise


----------



## Raheem (Nov 22, 2019)

I prefer her sisters: Very, Slightly and Hardly.


----------



## tim (Nov 22, 2019)

Raheem said:


> I prefer her sisters: Very, Slightly and Hardly.



I prefer to avoid misogyny and  focus on issues


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2019)

tim said:


> I prefer to avoid misogyny and  focus on issues


That's why I quite liked "vacant". Because, regardless of her gender, this individual is someone for whom deep thought or consideration would be a novelty..


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2019)

tim said:


> I prefer to avoid misogyny and  focus on issues


By God she has enough of them to go round

What sort of awful thing happens to people which makes them think becoming a tory mp is a good thing for them to do?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 22, 2019)

She's not just nasty, Patel has to be the thickest cabinet minister in history, I certainly can't think of anyone stupider and it's a very strong field.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> By God she has enough of them to go round
> 
> What sort of awful thing happens to people which makes them think becoming a tory mp is a good thing for them to do?


If you get a moment...play _priti bingo...

_


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Poi E (Nov 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> What sort of awful thing happens to people which makes them think becoming a tory mp is a good thing for them to do?



Insufficient love as a child.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Insufficient love as a child.


I think it has to be something worse than that


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 190685


Colour me the grumpy old git, but I'm not hugely comfortable with the idea of using personality disorder/mental health diagnoses as a way of flinging shit at - albeit deserving - targets. It doesn't reflect so well on those who are genuinely narcissistic, oppositional, etc., and who may not have any choice in it.

Priti Patel's nastiness is a matter of political ideology (OK, and a monumental lack of self-awareness ), and, ultimately (we presume) a choice. The symptoms of people with mental health problems aren't.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I've always preferred "Priti 'vacant' Patel"


This


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> This


Her walk-on music...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Her walk-on music...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


>



I think that's for the whole lot of them!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2019)

Tory chiefs fail to disclose private donor dinners in 'cash for access' row


----------



## flypanam (Nov 24, 2019)

Raab in excellent form talking to a constituent


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Raab in excellent form talking to a constituent



They really don't seem to care about being seen to hold the proles in contempt, do they?


----------



## not a trot (Nov 24, 2019)

existentialist said:


> They really don't seem to care about being seen to hold the proles in contempt, do they?



But the proles keep voting for them because they like the messages being given.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2019)

not a trot said:


> But the proles keep voting for them because they like the messages being given.


I know. It's really hard not to hold the proles in contempt


----------



## mauvais (Nov 24, 2019)

not a trot said:


> But the proles keep voting for them because they like the messages being given.


Had this argument today. I don't think so. I think it's because they've been repeatedly told that this is the best available option and that change is dangerous, e.g. that we cannot afford public spending. That's not a thing that you like, it's a thing that you accept.

At least you'd better hope it's that, because the alternative is really bad.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Had this argument today. I don't think so. I think it's because they've been repeatedly told that this is the best available option and that change is dangerous, e.g. that we cannot afford public spending. That's not a thing that you like, it's a thing that you accept.
> 
> At least you'd better hope it's that, because the alternative is really bad.


Yeah, I think you're right. People are being stampeded off the cliff by a big scary monster called "SPENDING".


----------



## brogdale (Nov 24, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, I think you're right. People are being stampeded off the cliff by a big scary monster called "SPENDING".


In the land of the economically illiterate the one-eyed notion of household economics is king.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> In the land of the economically illiterate the one-eyed notion of household economics is king.


Surely, economic "literacy" is the problem.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 24, 2019)

If only 'proles' had the vote then the tory party wouldn't exist let alone ever get into government


----------



## brogdale (Nov 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Surely, economic "literacy" is the problem.


Eh?


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Eh?


It's not economic illiteracy that is a problem, it is economics itself.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> It's not economic illiteracy that is a problem, it is economics itself.


Ignorance as bliss?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> It's not economic illiteracy that is a problem, it is economics itself.


Same with gravity.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 24, 2019)

Capital: a critique of never mind


----------



## brogdale (Nov 24, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Capital: a critique of never mind


Yep; a critique equipping the proletariat with the economic literacy to emancipate themselves.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yep; a critique equipping the proletariat with the economic literacy to emancipate themselves.


Yeah fair, although also a critique of political economy, or economics. It is not the consciousness of men that determines their existence but their social existence that determines their consciousness and all that


----------



## brogdale (Nov 24, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah fair, although also a critique of political economy, or economics. It is not the consciousness of men that determines their existence but their social existence that determines their consciousness and all that


Yeah, also fair.
That said, it seems fairly self-evident that small-state fundamentalists exploit (macro)economic illiteracy to condition the electorate to accept understandable 'household' economics as a means to electoral consent for their consolidator state.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yep; a critique equipping the proletariat with the economic literacy to emancipate themselves.


What PT said. _A critique of political economy_/economics. 
How does a "better" economic literacy help when the purpose of economics (all economics) is to maintain and extend the exploitation of workers?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> What PT said. _A critique of political economy_/economics.
> How does a "better" economic literacy help when the purpose of economics (all economics) is to maintain and extend the exploitation of workers?


You're happy for workers to rely on 'household'/balancing of the books/'only spending what we can afford' perspectives of macro-economics?


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> You're happy for workers to rely on 'household'/balancing of the books/'only spending what we can afford' perspectives of macro-economics?


Of course not, but the key is to make a political challenge to such a view not an economic challenge. Economics is the problem, all economics, we cannot use an "improved" economic literacy to escape from economics


----------



## brogdale (Nov 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Of course not, but the key is to make a political challenge to such a view not an economic challenge. Economics is the problem, all economics, we cannot use an "improved" economic literacy to escape from economics


Your first 3 words suggest we don’t really disagree that economic illiteracy is a barrier to political challenge.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 25, 2019)

I think the disagreement is a subtle but crucial one.

The purpose of Keynesianism was not to reduce the exploitation of workers but to increase it, to make that exploitation more effective. As I've said the _purpose of economics is to maintain and increase it the exploitation of labour_, so the escape route of labour from that exploitation cannot be via greater economic "literacy".

In fact a defence of economic literacy merely strengthens capital, it makes economics an important branch of knowledge (And note you are not even taking about political economy but economics).
Who are the most economic literate? Well we better make sure they have the handling of the economy rather than politicians.
Why should we do _X_ rather than _Y?_ Because it is better economically, i.e. better for _capital_.
The defence of the EU was built on an economic defence, spearheaded by the economically literate BoE or OBR - whatever your views on the end result the rejection of the _experts_ by so many is something to cheer not criticise. At a point when so many workers, rightly, hold economics and economists in such disregard why do we want to restore confidence in the tool of capital?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 25, 2019)

And how would it be resolved - by making economics mandatory at GCSE? Immerse kids in the logic of capital (and inoculate against thinking differently, thinking socially), like economics, business etc already does, but by compulsion


----------



## mauvais (Nov 25, 2019)

Start on the basis that economics is astrology for men, and go from there.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 25, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Raab in excellent form talking to a constituent



That was just down the road from me, I wish I knew it was on , I would have been far,far, less polite than the lady.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 25, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> I think the disagreement is a subtle but crucial one.
> 
> The purpose of Keynesianism was not to reduce the exploitation of workers but to increase it, to make that exploitation more effective. As I've said the _purpose of economics is to maintain and increase it the exploitation of labour_, so the escape route of labour from that exploitation cannot be via greater economic "literacy".
> 
> ...


That's well argued and this exchange of views has caused me to think very carefully about my call for greater economic literacy. (thinking this might make an interesting thread...if there isn't already one on economics!).

On reflection, I think we will ultimately disagree about this one. I still think that greater economic literacy would empower working people immiserated and impoverished by neoliberal, consolidator states to recognise, understand and collectively respond to those exploiting the electorate's macro-economic ignorance to establish consent for their class-war/small-state policies.

Establishing greater economic literacy does not pre-suppose any instrumental purpose of creating more 'economists' or manufacturing consent for any particular macro-economic school, but could empower people to challenge the (economic) false consciousness of parties promoting neoliberal objectives on the basis of 'common sense' 'household economics'. The challenge to regressive macro-economics often appears counter-intuitive without a basic economic understanding.

I recognise that this position is always in danger of appearing variously patronising, naive and un-realistic and that there are many valid questions about how knowledge and skills necessary might be inculcated...but...given all that...the alternative seems to be a contentment of ignorance. I've always generally thought that the more you can understand of your (class) enemy's weapons, tactics and strategy, the better the chance of fighting back.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2019)

Tim Berners-Lee slams Tories over 'Factcheck UK' Twitter stunt | TheINQUIRER

I am torn between trusting Boris Johnson or Tim Berners-Lee


----------



## existentialist (Nov 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tim Berners-Lee slams Tories over 'Factcheck UK' Twitter stunt | TheINQUIRER
> 
> I am torn between trusting Boris Johnson or Tim Berners-Lee


Tough call.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Tough call.


Looking at their track records side by side


----------



## existentialist (Nov 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Looking at their track records side by side


I mean...just look how long it took TBL to "Get HTTP Done"


----------



## brogdale (Nov 25, 2019)

**warning** Crick's tweet links to a Mail video.

Probably worth holding nose and watching tbh...for the lols


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Poi E (Nov 25, 2019)

Richard Grosvenor Plunkett-Ernle-Erle-Drax, please.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Richard Grosvenor Plunkett-Ernle-Erle-Drax, please.


The one who lives here?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


>


any relation of sir hugo drax?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> The one who lives here?


That's some campaign committee room.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> The one who lives here?



All that money and such shit landscaping.


----------



## elbows (Nov 25, 2019)

Tory candidate sorry over Tommy Robinson retweets

 



> A Conservative election candidate has apologised for retweeting posts from former English Defence League leader Tommy Robinson.
> 
> Campaign group Hope Not Hate said Karl McCartney shared several posts from Mr Robinson and far-right commentator Katie Hopkins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Santino (Nov 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> any relation of sir hugo drax?


Yes, the character was named after his grandad.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 25, 2019)

elbows said:


> Tory candidate sorry over Tommy Robinson retweets
> 
> View attachment 191004


Any word yet about his anti-semitic re-tweets from Lord John Mann?


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 25, 2019)

brogdale said:


> That's well argued and this exchange of views has caused me to think very carefully about my call for greater economic literacy. (thinking this might make an interesting thread...if there isn't already one on economics!).


Discussion along similar lines is on this thread. Happy to contribute to a new thread though.


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2019)

their candidate for Leicester east looks like a cracker. Sacked and suspended from her professional body, but still a candidate and all over their manifesto. 

I wonder why they chose to use a picture of her with Michael Gove?

Tory candidate featured in party manifesto suspended as a midwife


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 26, 2019)

Are these assorted loons and ne’er-do-wells standing in seats where they have a hope?  Could be a good distraction technique putting oddballs in unwinnable seats to draw fire from places where they have a chance. Or am I crediting them with too much strategic nous?


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 26, 2019)

<wrong thread  >


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 26, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Are these assorted loons and ne’er-do-wells standing in seats where they have a hope?  Could be a good distraction technique putting oddballs in unwinnable seats to draw fire from places where they have a chance. Or am I crediting them with too much strategic nous?



The Ashfield guy is in a Lab/Tory marginal seat. I don't think this is strategic stupidity, I think this is just what they're like.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 26, 2019)

Not an MP but a Mayor, a tory none the less 

Mayor told children Santa was too busy to bring presents leaving them in tears


----------



## discokermit (Nov 26, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Not an MP but a Mayor, a tory none the less
> 
> Mayor told children Santa was too busy to bring presents leaving them in tears


I, for one, am very much looking forward to the civil war and hope that on the way to victory we spill very large amounts of their blood. The more the better.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 26, 2019)

What sad news; rogue Tory landlord faces bankruptcy. I'm heartbroken
Tory MP's mansion on Airbnb for £2,000 a night while he faces bankruptcy battle


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Nov 26, 2019)

Goves on the bizo again....


----------



## gosub (Nov 26, 2019)

Surrey Heath MP is just trying to keep in with the nearby Staines Massive


----------



## Smangus (Nov 26, 2019)

Showing off his cunt-try lines connections...


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 27, 2019)

They've managed to keep Ree-Smug in a cupboard - you'd think they could manage to do the same with Gove.

E2A Probably aint no cupboard big enough to contain all their horrors.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 27, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Showing off his cunt-try lines connections...


Works on so many levels, bravo!


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> They've managed to keep Ree-Smug in a cupboard - you'd think they could manage to do the same with Gove.
> 
> E2A Probably aint no cupboard big enough to contain all their horrors.


If you put all the horrors in cupboards, the Tory election campaign would be even more muted than it is now...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2019)

existentialist said:


> If you put all the horrors in cupboards, the Tory election campaign would be even more muted than it is now...


Surely munted


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Surely munted


I'll bow to dem man Mikey Gove for matters regarding the vernacular, thanks all the same


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I'll bow to dem man Mikey Gove for matters regarding the vernacular, thanks all the same


Mickey 'the mic' Gove, aka original govesta


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)

Will be interesting to see how this pans out...

Jeremy Corbyn has unredacted documents showing NHS is 'up for sale' after Brexit


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 27, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Goves on the bizo again....



Quoting a Stormzy lyric ffs. Twat.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Will be interesting to see how this pans out...
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn has unredacted documents showing NHS is 'up for sale' after Brexit



Probably receive the same response as Scargill got with the plans showing all the pits were closing.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 27, 2019)

More shootings at dawn required for the political classes


----------



## Rob Ray (Nov 27, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Probably receive the same response as Scargill got with the plans showing all the pits were closing.



Mm bit different I think. The miners were already the right media's enemy number one when Thatcher came along - the NHS on the other hand is the single most beloved institution in Britain and even the Mail has to pretend to love it. Accusations of Tories selling the thing to a foreign power is something Johnson's very prickly about for good reason, even bone-headed patriot types will be uneasy about this one.

Much as Labour makes a lot of missteps, I think they've played a good hand here. It foxes the momentum of the anti-Semitism smears and rounds off months of back and forth where they accused Johnson of this and forced him to flat out lie about it, at exactly the right time to make maximum impact. I wonder how long they sat on it.


----------



## killer b (Nov 27, 2019)

Rob Ray said:


> Mm bit different I think. The miners were already the right media's enemy number one when Thatcher came along - the NHS on the other hand is the single most beloved institution in Britain and even the Mail has to pretend to love it. Accusations of Tories selling the thing to a foreign power is something Johnson's very prickly about for good reason, even bone-headed patriot types will be uneasy about this one.
> 
> Much as Labour makes a lot of missteps, I think they've played a good hand here. It foxes the momentum of the anti-Semitism smears and rounds off months of back and forth where they accused Johnson of this and forced him to flat out lie about it, at exactly the right time to make maximum impact. I wonder how long they sat on it.


Apparently they've been available on Reddit for a month, so probably that long at least.


----------



## Rob Ray (Nov 27, 2019)

Good spot, God knows why you'd dump something like that on Reddit of all places where by far the most likely thing is watching it get buried by whatever guff is popular this week.


----------



## killer b (Nov 27, 2019)

The guy sharing that on twitter minutes after Labour's reveal is a Sun journalist: they've most likely had this for weeks too, probably much of the rest of the media. But no stories.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 27, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




I note they’re playing the ‘NHS is under strain due to immigrants’ card, I’ve noticed cunts on social media have been using this line as a rebuttal to anyone pointing out the state of the service, like it’s nothing to do with inadequate funding or managerial waste through contracting out processes. Racists gonna racist.


----------



## killer b (Nov 27, 2019)

oh yes. 

Corbyn leaked "NHS sell-off" documents sent to journalists over a month ago - Scram News


----------



## Rob Ray (Nov 27, 2019)

Ah nm


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2019)

Flora Scarabello, prospective tory candidate withdrawn over islamaphobia.
Big fucking deal, the tories never stood a chance in Glasgow Central.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Flora Scarabello, prospective tory candidate withdrawn over islamaphobia.
> Big fucking deal, the tories never stood a chance in Glasgow Central.
> View attachment 191205


But if some of that vermin vote is shed...interesting


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2019)

Potentially. Depends of course where that vote goes.
virtually all I heard on the radio today was Corbyn antisemitic and very little about Tories and islamaphobia, especially recent comments by the Bastard himself.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 27, 2019)

It’s fucking topsy-turvy world where Johnson with several clear examples of racism in print gets to throw accusations of racism at Corbyn. I think they do it just to disrupt the party and keep them away from other topics that they might score points on, rather than being something that is believable and has traction with the broader public.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 27, 2019)

hash tag said:


> ... and very little about Tories and islamaphobia, .



Far from bad article about Tories' institutional Islamophobia here (today's Guardian).


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2019)

Had that article appeared in the torygraph or fail it might have had some impact. In the Guardian it's only really being read by the converted.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 27, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Had that article appeared in the torygraph or fail it might have had some impact. In the Guardian it's only really being read by the converted.



I appreciate that, but it was still pretty interesting. Not everything in it was old news I don't think ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 28, 2019)

eatmorecheese said:


> Quoting a Stormzy lyric ffs. Twat.


Given that #mandem #roadman like Michael Gove is so fond of Stormzy's lyrics one has to wonder why he didn't quote 'Fuck the government, fuck Boris'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2019)

A Senior Tory Has Apologised For Telling His Sikh Labour Rival He Was "Talking Through His Turban"


> A senior Conservative has apologised "for the offence caused" after he told his Sikh Labour rival that he was "talking through his turban" — but he will not be suspended as a Tory candidate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> A Senior Tory Has Apologised For Telling His Sikh Labour Rival He Was "Talking Through His Turban"


of course he won't be suspended as a candidate, indeed he will likely be feted by his local party


----------



## existentialist (Nov 28, 2019)

Badgers said:


> A Senior Tory Has Apologised For Telling His Sikh Labour Rival He Was "Talking Through His Turban"


They just can't help themselves, can they? It's that classic racist trope that says "OK, I know I'm not supposed to get caught saying these things, but I am still going to *think *like a racist". So you know just how they're going to vote, make policy, and treat their constituents - like a racist.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 28, 2019)

Dunne is not going anywhere, unlike Glasgow Central, it's a well safe Tory seat.


----------



## steeplejack (Nov 28, 2019)

Neale Hanvey (SNP, Kirkcaldy & Cowdenbetah) has "all support withdrawn" for his campaign and is no longer an SNP candidate over anti-semitism allegations.

Big win for the magic grandpa who would have struggled to hold on otherwise, I think.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 29, 2019)

They unveiled and fawned about a statue to Astor. A Nazi sympathiser and antisemite. Oh okay then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> They unveiled and fawned about a statue to Astor. A Nazi sympathiser and antisemite. Oh okay then.


Yeh but all that matters about her is the few months when she was first woman mp to take her seat. her beliefs and politics shouldn't come into it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2019)

Baffling 

Tory MP accused of adding swastika graffiti to his own election placard to get sympathy


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Baffling
> 
> Tory MP accused of adding swastika graffiti to his own election placard to get sympathy


Causing significant local controversy. 

He only needs a 3.7% shift to lose his seat. Guess what I want for Christmas?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Baffling
> 
> Tory MP accused of adding swastika graffiti to his own election placard to get sympathy


I've had a long ponder about this, and I don't think I can imagine anything more mortifying, more absolute social fuck up I am never showing my face or leaving the house again, than drawing fucking swastikas on my own sign to elicit sympathy and getting caught out. Just imagine being this cunt. Awful.


----------



## agricola (Nov 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Baffling
> 
> Tory MP accused of adding swastika graffiti to his own election placard to get sympathy



its the wrong way around as well


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## andysays (Nov 30, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I've had a long ponder about this, and I don't think I can imagine anything more mortifying, more absolute social fuck up I am never showing my face or leaving the house again, than drawing fucking swastikas on my own sign to elicit sympathy and getting caught out. Just imagine being this cunt. Awful.


I imagine you'd be waiting for a giant lobster to come along and rescue you right now


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I've had a long ponder about this, and I don't think I can imagine anything more mortifying, more absolute social fuck up I am never showing my face or leaving the house again, than drawing fucking swastikas on my own sign to elicit sympathy and getting caught out. Just imagine being this cunt. Awful.


It's Simon Hart - he's as brazen a fucker as they come.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Causing significant local controversy.
> 
> He only needs a 3.7% shift to lose his seat. Guess what I want for Christmas?


3.71%?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 3.71%?


I'll take that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Poi E (Dec 2, 2019)

Does it really surprise anyone that a country that conquered and exploited so many other countries is ethically challenged? Always been run by a pack of militarist xenophobic wankers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Does it really surprise anyone that a country that conquered and exploited so many other countries is ethically challenged? Always been run by a pack of militarist xenophobic wankers.


It astounds and disappoints me that our current crop of mxws are such poor liars as to be immediately caught out.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2019)

Ex-chief prosecutor says Boris Johnson is 'lying to us' about the London attack | The Canary


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Ex-chief prosecutor says Boris Johnson is 'lying to us' about the London attack | The Canary



tbh i'd be more likely to vote labour if corbyn was going to abolish mi5, i was most distressed to find out it was a tory lie.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2019)

Deputy Chairman (Political) for the Conservative & Unionist Party _*in Northern Ireland*_


----------



## teqniq (Dec 3, 2019)

Fucking worthless piece of shit:



Vietnam offers loans to families to return bodies


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2019)

lest we forget


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> lest we forget


The country could get some much needed revenue if we auctioned the honour of pulling the trigger


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> The country could get some much needed revenue if we auctioned the honour of pulling the trigger


this is why it will be the death of a thousand cuts, which seems appropriate really


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2019)

Ofcom rejects Tories' complaint that Channel 4 broke election rules by placing an ice sculpture on the podium intended for Boris Johnson during last week's climate debate

BBC - Home BBC Politics on Twitter


----------



## existentialist (Dec 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Ofcom rejects Tories' complaint that Channel 4 broke election rules by placing an ice sculpture on the podium intended for Boris Johnson during last week's climate debate
> 
> BBC - Home BBC Politics on Twitter


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 3, 2019)

Absolute scenes in Lewes


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Absolute scenes in Lewes


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Absolute scenes in Lewes



I think someone's going to find themselves remembered in effigy next november


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 3, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Absolute scenes in Lewes



Just beautiful


----------



## belboid (Dec 3, 2019)

Councillor Nancy Bikson 

No great escape: Tory scales bins and fence to exit climate hustings


----------



## agricola (Dec 4, 2019)

belboid said:


> Councillor Nancy Bikson
> 
> No great escape: Tory scales bins and fence to exit climate hustings



TBF if you'd told me that was Katie Hopkins mum, I'd have believed you.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2019)

Interesting one for the party of law and order this


I doubt that austerity and other such horrors really put off tory voters but this should rile a few up.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Interesting one for the party of law and order this
> 
> 
> I doubt that austerity and other such horrors really put off tory voters but this should rile a few up.



That was tough viewing on last night’s ‘Newsnight’


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2019)

agricola said:


> TBF if you'd told me that was Katie Hopkins mum, I'd have believed you.


Katie Hopkins' mum would have walked out of that hall, her arm held high


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Clearly targeting the leave voters then  


> EU migrants have been able to “treat the UK as if it’s part of their own country” for too long, Boris Johnson said yesterday as he reprised the core message of Vote Leave’s 2016 EU referendum campaign.


Election 2019: Boris Johnson vows end to migrants ‘treating Britain as their own’

From the Times so full story behind paywall for me


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 9, 2019)

Does that mean they’re going to kick out all the Polish shops? I presume that’s where this dog whistle is aimed.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 9, 2019)

(It was a common gripe on one of the local Facebook groups I went on in Leeds, in an area where all the empty shop units were now polish supermarkets, as though they’d also been responsible for closing down woolies and the old bakery a good decade or so before ‘they’ came here)

(presume he might also be aiming at mosques, Sharia Law and other stuff racists go on about)


----------



## existentialist (Dec 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Clearly targeting the leave voters then
> 
> Election 2019: Boris Johnson vows end to migrants ‘treating Britain as their own’
> 
> From the Times so full story behind paywall for me


I know it's terribly unfashionable to say so, but this does all reek somewhat of 1920s Germany, with its relentless focus on monstering some vaguely-definable "out-group". And, of course, a large proportion of the population are lapping it up, and labelling the rest of us who might be calling it out as "snowflakes". Eurgh.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I know it's terribly unfashionable to say so, but this does all reek somewhat of 1920s Germany, with its relentless focus on monstering some vaguely-definable "out-group". And, of course, a large proportion of the population are lapping it up, and labelling the rest of us who might be calling it out as "snowflakes". Eurgh.


Quite a few MPs calling this fascism


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 9, 2019)

madness. this is the new normal.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 9, 2019)

Come from the former colonies and you recognise all this shit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> madness. this is the new normal.




But it was always the aim wasn't it? The intensified smear campaign against JC and Labour is to make BJ's actual racism and bigotry more palatable/normalised and acceptable. They know what they are doing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2019)

This piece of shit can fuck off too.

Tory chairwoman 'tells Muslim shopper her hijab is "offensive" outside Asda'


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> This piece of shit can fuck off too.
> 
> Tory chairwoman 'tells Muslim shopper her hijab is "offensive" outside Asda'


Asked to step down, but not suspended by the party.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2019)

He's got that thinking about selling off the NHS


----------



## elbows (Dec 10, 2019)

One of the replies to that was Hatt Mancock.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I know it's terribly unfashionable to say so, but this does all reek somewhat of 1920s Germany, with its relentless focus on monstering some vaguely-definable "out-group". And, of course, a large proportion of the population are lapping it up, and labelling the rest of us who might be calling it out as "snowflakes". Eurgh.



I mean that's only to be expected from these amoral psychopaths. What bothers me is how ham-fistedly and transparently it's being done. Oh, the polls aren't looking great, better head up north and talk about sending them all back, that always goes down a storm.

And of course it'll probably work anyway.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 10, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> He's got that thinking about selling off the NHS


What's going on there, is he doing that thing tory politicians do sometimes where they stand close and try their posh best to be intimidating like Johnson with Lavery that time or does he just not understand personal space


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 10, 2019)

I know obviously he has a semi too but it's the close proximity that bothers me


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2019)

Disappointing lack of death so far....


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2019)

xenon said:


> Disappointing lack of death so far....


i've tried booking boris johnson onto light plane flights but so far he isn't biting


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> But it was always the aim wasn't it? The intensified smear campaign against JC and Labour is to make BJ's actual racism and bigotry more palatable/normalised and acceptable. They know what they are doing.



I think it's always been normalised and acceptable as far as your typical Johnson supporter is concerned. The smearing of Corbyn is not to get more tory voters out, but to keep Labour voters at home.

I suspect this is why Labour haven't directly attacked Johnson over his phone book-like list of racist and misogynist remarks. They're aware that do so would be to effectively upsell him in the eyes of those for whom the greatest possible ideal is a man who doesn't have to think about others before he speaks or acts.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Tory candidate suggests cancer patients don't 'really care' about long wait for treatment as survival rates are going up


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 10, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> This piece of shit can fuck off too.
> 
> Tory chairwoman 'tells Muslim shopper her hijab is "offensive" outside Asda'


I'm catching up... The quote on second picture is good:

"Fiona Bulmer (far right) with fellow campaigners at Chipping Barnet Conservative Association's headquarters"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2019)

In this study, 88% of paid-for Tory Facebook ads were misleading compared with 0% of Labour ads.

Election ads: 'Indecent, dishonest and untruthful'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2019)

Kin ell


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2019)

Now claiming she was hacked LOL.

'I was hacked,' says woman whose account claimed hospital boy photo was staged


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Now claiming she was hacked LOL.
> 
> 'I was hacked,' says woman whose account claimed hospital boy photo was staged


A lot of racists and judgmental right wing cunts getting hacked of late


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Tory candidate suggests cancer patients don't 'really care' about long wait for treatment as survival rates are going up



If you die before you're even diagnosed then you don't affect the survival rates.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2019)

Stong message


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Stong message
> 
> View attachment 192575


yeh but you have to show it in context

emergency bog paper


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 11, 2019)

Matt Hancock being Mr Norman Normal of  3 Normonal Street, Normington, there, definitely not looking a stalker.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 11, 2019)

_Hancock studied Philosophy, politics and economics (PPE) at Exeter College, Oxford and Economics at Christ's College, Cambridge.
_
Once upon a time guys like this could have been sent abroad to fuck things up.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 11, 2019)

Poi E said:


> _Hancock studied Philosophy, politics and economics (PPE) at Exeter College, Oxford and Economics at Christ's College, Cambridge.
> _
> Once upon a time guys like this could have been sent abroad to fuck things up.



The only thing I ever read at Cambridge was a bus timetable, but I could still run the NHS better than that cunt.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 11, 2019)

Poi E said:


> _Hancock studied Philosophy, politics and economics (PPE) at Exeter College, Oxford and Economics at Christ's College, Cambridge.
> _
> Once upon a time guys like this could have been sent abroad to fuck things up.




theres still time. Donbass is looking for a troubleshooter to sort things out. i hear libya is nice at this time of the year


----------



## hegley (Dec 13, 2019)

steeplejack said:


> Neale Hanvey (SNP, Kirkcaldy & Cowdenbetah) has "all support withdrawn" for his campaign and is no longer an SNP candidate over anti-semitism allegations.
> 
> Big win for the magic grandpa who would have struggled to hold on otherwise, I think.


He won the seat, suspect partly because it was too late to change the ballot papers and he was still listed as SNP.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 13, 2019)

death spiral


----------



## extra dry (Dec 13, 2019)

It rises, like a huge blue monster, for one last go at freezing the homeless or starving working people to death.


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> death spiral


They rose in glory and will come again in glory to judge the living and the dead


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> death spiral


It'll start again soon pal, they won't have an easy few years. Give them fucking hell.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 13, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> It'll start again soon pal, they won't have an easy few years. Give them fucking hell.


I know...and a really good point...it's just today...is


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2019)

Is it too much to hope that the new Hastings MP will have to get back in her grubby hole sharpish? She looks a sitting duck to me with those pronouncements....

Tory who warned of Muslim conspiracy to make people transgender elected to Parliament
Sally-Ann Hart prevailed over Labour in Hastings and Rye despite facing an investigation over allegations of antisemitism, transphobia and Islamophobia.

The candidate received 26,896 votes in Thursday’s election, ahead of Labour’s Peter Chowney on 22,853.

The seat was previously held by former Home Secretary Amber Rudd, a Conservative moderate and equalities minister.

*Tory candidate Sally-Ann Hart had shared hate-filled blog*

Hart had faced anger earlier this week when it was reported she shared a 2017 blog post claiming that extremists are secretly pushing a “Muslim agenda” by promoting LGBT rights+ and women’s right to choose.

The blog had claimed: “They want the non-Muslim population to be stagnant while their Muslim population grows. Numbers mean power.

“They want a young male population that is weakened or with confused female tendencies, whether real or imagined, or transgendered.

“They want to oppress the women and weaken the men. And the rest of America? They are controlling you via the media.”


----------



## Poi E (Dec 16, 2019)

I think it's pretty safe to assume these days that a Tory is a greater England islamophobe.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2019)

brogdale said:


> I know...and a really good point...it's just today...is


It's not much better today


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2019)

Poi E said:


> _Hancock studied Philosophy, politics and economics (PPE) at Exeter College, Oxford and Economics at Christ's College, Cambridge.
> _
> Once upon a time guys like this could have been sent abroad to fuck things up.


To fight in the perennial wars in flanders


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 22, 2019)

Lol

Georgia Toffolo 'detained' at Male airport and desperately begs for help

Georgia Toffolo 'detained' at Male airport and desperately begs for help


----------



## Poot (Dec 22, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Lol
> 
> Georgia Toffolo 'detained' at Male airport and desperately begs for help
> 
> Georgia Toffolo 'detained' at Male airport and desperately begs for help


Hahahaha.

*breathe*


Hahahahaha

'How is this even legal?!!!!!1!!1one!!eleven'

I mean, her fellow Tories will come to her aid and she won't equate it with what goes on in her own fucking country because that's *other people*. But still. Quite fun in the meantime. 

I like the bit where she cries because she can't spend Christmas in the Maldives. Except she's in the Maldives. Hahahahaha. 

I'm still up for a xmas swap by the way. She can have my inlaws and I'll stay in Male airport.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 22, 2019)

Poot said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> *breathe*
> 
> ...


I like the bit where she says she can't get deported to london to spend christmas alone. In london, where she lives.


----------



## treelover (Dec 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> lest we forget
> View attachment 191742
> View attachment 191743




Interesting that wasn't used much by Labour during the election, maybe because of the cultural nature of the attack.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Lol
> 
> Georgia Toffolo 'detained' at Male airport and desperately begs for help
> 
> Georgia Toffolo 'detained' at Male airport and desperately begs for help



Years ago, a mate got into trouble returning to the UK from the US, with a page missing from his passport.

He didn't feel he could admit the truth, he had no notes on him at the time, and needed a line of coke.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 22, 2019)

Apparently that awful toff knobhead has been released into the wild in maldives after UK govt intervention or something. Perfectly normal, they would do the same for anybody. I hope she falls off a yacht or hoovers up a load of fentanyl masquerading as sniff or something. Merry christmas


----------



## pesh (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 22, 2019)

steeplejack said:


> Neale Hanvey (SNP, Kirkcaldy & Cowdenbetah) has "all support withdrawn" for his campaign and is no longer an SNP candidate over anti-semitism allegations.
> 
> Big win for the magic grandpa who would have struggled to hold on otherwise, I think.


Says a lot about the voters.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 22, 2019)

It would seem that Urban's prediction re the demise of the Conservative party is somewhat premature.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 22, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> It would seem that Urban's prediction re the demise of the Conservative party is somewhat premature.


Urban has collectively predicted you will have many more years before a painless and dignified passing


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> It would seem that Urban's prediction re the demise of the Conservative party is somewhat premature.


Cant argue.
With hindsight David Cameron allowing the EU referendum to happen and then crucially losing it has unintentionally injected serious life into the Tories and reversed what looked like terminal decline. The Tories post 2008 had no particular vision of dealing with the new reality other than austerity and a managed perpetual decline. Now the vision and mission is back with a vengeance. Plenty to get on with for them.

The EU referendum opened up a lane on the hard right, which is now the main road, and the Tory juggernaut is going to career down that road with full momentum. Will take an exceptional opposition or a major crisis to stop it - and crises aren't a given for stopping them either. Zero sign of popular uprising against. 
Grim


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 20, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Cant argue.
> With hindsight David Cameron allowing the EU referendum to happen and then crucially losing it has unintentionally injected serious life into the Tories and reversed what looked like terminal decline. The Tories post 2008 had no particular vision of dealing with the new reality other than austerity and a managed perpetual decline. Now the vision and mission is back with a vengeance. Plenty to get on with for them.
> 
> The EU referendum opened up a lane on the hard right, which is now the main road, and the Tory juggernaut is going to career down that road with full momentum. Will take an exceptional opposition or a major crisis to stop it - and crises aren't a given for stopping them either. Zero sign of popular uprising against.
> Grim



Perhaps you are right, but I hope not.

In truth, I don't have great faith in the ability of the current government to fulfil their promises, I am however prepared to give them time to do so, nothing happens instantly.

I don't think that there is much point in railing about what you expect a government to do, rather a sign of a closed mind.

Time will tell.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> In truth, I don't have great faith in the ability of the current government to fulfil their promises, I am however prepared to give them time to do so, nothing happens instantly.


Promises are irrelevant as is the issue of how much time you are prepared to give them. They couldn't care less either way


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 20, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> In truth, I don't have great faith in the ability of the current government to fulfil their promises, I am however prepared to give them time to do so, nothing happens instantly.
> 
> I don't think that there is much point in railing about what you expect a government to do, rather a sign of a closed mind.
> 
> Time will tell.


There really is nothing to be gained from giving this lot any time at all. They may very selectively fulfil some of their promises, but they get to decide on which promises and how those promises are interpreted. They will only do as much as they think they have to to fool enough suckers to vote for them again. This is not a closed mind expressing itself, but an open mind reflecting just a teensy on recent and not so recent history. The nasty party are just that. Last night I saw a documentary on skeletal remains found around a mill town during the industrial revolution. Young children suffering a lifetime of malnutrition, neglect, abuse and overwork and then an early death. Their masters would all have been distinguished businessmen, and their descendants, both biologically and ideologically, are still in charge today. They can’t get away with quite as much right now, but you just wait.


----------

